# Bryan Danielson - No more fucking threads - thank you



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Watch this clip of him ripping into alex shelly, the crowd and czw, then swallow your words. This just in, WWE is telling him to be poor in his recent promos for storyline purposes ONLY, and care to know why? Well it is for the unbelievable purpose of developing his character much like an onion, by slowly layering it on. Ultimately this will create the direct opposite of a benoit in his character's charisma, and him having similar to beniot's in-ring charisma. Thus creating as someone said on here frankenstien's monster lol. 

Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8v3sc_bryan-danielson-cuts-a-promo-on-ecw_auto

Anyways thoughts. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0RFPCm4GyU

I had to edit my post to add the above top 15 danielson moves because it's epic and it was just posted on youtube!! 
Had to edit once more today to include this promo!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0czU...os=fRvM8KmA31o


----------



## GSB (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

brilliant stuff lol,I remember seeing that for the first time and just thinking how amazing this guy really is...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Whoa! Thanks to the WWE I was actually under the impression that Daniel Bryan couldn't handle the mic. (I had only ever watched old Danielson matches, not promos) I hope they give him the chance to cut a good promo on The Miz now that I know he can control the mic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



dabossb said:


> Watch this clip of him ripping into alex shelly, the crowd and czw, then swallow your words. This just in, WWE is telling him to be poor in his recent promos for storyline purposes ONLY, and care to know why? Well it is for the unbelievable purpose of developing his character much like an onion, by slowly layering it on. Ultimately this will create the direct opposite of a benoit in his character's charisma, and him having similar to beniot's in-ring charisma. Thus creating as someone said on here frankenstien's monster lol.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.
> 
> ...



*At least, for the most part, the problem is ignorance and not stupidity when it comes to Daniels. At least this way the ignorant are capable of learning... if the problem was stupidity then there would be no hope. 





I should sticky this fucking thread.*


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Now that was awesome.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



LadyCroft said:


> *At least, for the most part, the problem is ignorance and not stupidity when it comes to Daniels. At least this way the ignorant are capable of learning... if the problem was stupidity then there would be no hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please do!! That would be quite awesome if you did! It could save a lot people including me, time instead of constantly restating the facts then having to scour for proof all the time! I'd very much appreciate that LadyCroft if you could!  

BTW Zach Wylde is pretty much epic. . .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

*Soley due to the fact that people constantly bitch about Daniels having no mic skills, having no charisma, and the fact that so many threads get made about that one thing I think I will sticky this for a while. The next time someone wants to say something as ignorant as "Daniels has no mic skills/personality" please point them to this damn sticky.*


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



dabossb said:


> Watch this clip of him ripping into alex shelly, the crowd and czw, then swallow your words. This just in, WWE is telling him to be poor in his recent promos for storyline purposes ONLY, and care to know why? Well it is for the unbelievable purpose of developing his character much like an onion, by slowly layering it on. Ultimately this will create the direct opposite of a benoit in his character's charisma, and him having similar to beniot's in-ring charisma. Thus creating as someone said on here frankenstien's monster lol.
> 
> *Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.*
> 
> ...


Because it's a ridiculously complex theory, with no basis on evidence, but instead speculation on perceived fact. That's why you are in "such a minority". This isn't a case of the emperor's new clothes, you've got a theory, which could be correct, but don't act so self righteous as if it's blindingly obvious, when the reality is that all evidence of NXT flys in the face of your theory.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Sorry, LadyCroft. I know you mean well, and Daniel Bryan has a considerable number of supporters, but that video clip was nothing special. I wish DB well; he can wrestle, there is no arguing with that, but personality-wise he is lacking - sorry. I feel that putting up a video clip like that actually works against DB, rather than for him. Microphone skills, and working the crowd is not one of his strong points.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Alex Shelly looked so bored in the corner

The crowd helped him with the promo, good improv I suppose but that would mean that "Talk off" challange on NXT was BS


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Somebody needs to show this to Michael Cole.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Even if they are telling him to act like he doesn't have a personalitiy or charisma, you can fucking clearly see he has it. It's obvious it's a storyline cuz he has never acted like this in the indies lol


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Danielson didn't have only a few good promos in the indies, but he is supposed to play the bland guy on NXT and I find it quite funny that those know it all smarks actually buy into it like it's legit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Where are the critics now with the Danielson bashing? :lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



LadyCroft said:


> *Soley due to the fact that people constantly bitch about Daniels having no mic skills, having no charisma, and the fact that so many threads get made about that one thing I think I will sticky this for a while. The next time someone wants to say something as ignorant as "Daniels has no mic skills/personality" please point them to this damn sticky.*


Stop saying Daniels. It's either Danielson or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

sow what's so good about this promo?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

He was helped by a red-hot crowd, imo, but there's no doubting that that right there was a very strong promo. Helped the emotion that he was allowed to swear, whereas he'd never be able to do that in the PG Era, I'm guessing.

Saying he was going to fuck up a girl in the crowd? That's how to get heat, all right. :lmao

Very good. The guy clearly has skill on the stick.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



dabossb said:


> *Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.*
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8v3sc_bryan-danielson-cuts-a-promo-on-ecw_auto
> 
> Anyways thoughts.


Because Dailymotion doesn't play on my computer.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



dummyman said:


> Somebody needs to show this to Michael Cole.


Or to The Miz!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Its pretty obvious the "Talk Off" thing on NXT was all worked. No way in hell the guy could be that bad on the mic (I LOVE ENGLAND!!), and its cool that this was stickied. Now people can see the Bryan DOES in fact have personality. Its ridiculous that people think WWE haven't actually planned this out.


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

another example of WWE signing a huge indy star and sucking the greatness out of him (lawl)


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I can't believe people didn't realise that he had charisma. I mean the whole Michael Cole thing is clearly a complete work, and he's shown an ability to connect with the crowd through a bit of humour.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I love how he goes out to the crowd looks the little girl over comes back into the ring and goes "That little girl could not fuck me up."


----------



## Thomas Jefferson (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

That was not even that good. Subpar. I like BD though.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I've barely even followed his indy work, and I've been saying the "no charisma or personality" thing's bullshit since he turned up on NXT. You shouldn't even need to show this promo, anyone who doesn't see that the whole thing's a work needs their head examined.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I wish that video included Shelley's epic promo after that.


----------



## Mr_Durden (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Great promo, Danielson should go back to having shorter hair. It makes him look a lot more legit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Leechmaster said:


> Stop saying Daniels. It's either Danielson or Daniel Bryan.


*I say, "Daniels" as a nod to both of the names... it's simply a combination. *


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

The moral of this thread is that if you want to get some heat from an already incredibly hot crowd, threaten a young girl and challenge them all to rush the ring.

I think he could be a good heel if the WWE gave him the chance and by having him getting his assed kicked every week, they very well may be building up to a "snap" as other people on the forum have mentioned. 

I'm curious, has the guy ever delivered a solid face promo or is he a natural heel?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



LadyCroft said:


> *I say, "Daniels" as a nod to both of the names... it's simply a combination. *


Then what do you saw when you're talking about Christopher Daniels? The original Daniels?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Leechmaster said:


> Then what do you saw when you're talking about Christopher Daniels? The original Daniels?


*Daniels, Christopher Daniels or Fallen Angel.  Or as the cool kids say, D-Angel... 

MrWeyemes, I totally agree. And it would be so much easier doing mic work while being a heel. It's almost an unfair advantage. *


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



MrWeymes said:


> The moral of this thread is that if you want to get some heat from an already incredibly hot crowd, threaten a young girl and challenge them all to rush the ring.
> 
> I think he could be a good heel if the WWE gave him the chance and by having him getting his assed kicked every week, they very well may be building up to a "snap" as other people on the forum have mentioned.
> 
> I'm curious, has the guy ever delivered a solid face promo or is he a natural heel?


I've seen a few good face promos by him. I doubt I'll be able to find any links to them but they were believable promos about how he was wrestling when he was still injured. Not as good as some of the funny shit he did as a heel but 99% of wrestlers are better on the mic as a heel.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Thread title is wrong it should be Daniel Bryan has till 5 till he has personality


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Moonlight_drive said:


> so what's so good about this promo?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

No one at the WWE is going to let Bryan talk freely like this though... when it comes to promos for people outside of the big dogs, it's a case of can they act - not can they cut a personality laden promo.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

This is hilarious but there are a lot of better danielson promos on youtube, the ones on morishima are awesome face promos, people should look them up


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

He's a legend. The fact that he's pulling off his loser/nerd gimmick perfectly is a testament to his ability. People don't get when they are being worked by a genius and wouldn't know common sense booking if it bit them on the arse.

Closer to a Malenko than a Benoit though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Danielson is amazing and the best thing WWE has ever gotten from ROH. He can be what Evan Bourne CM Punk can't which is the total package.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Dark Church said:


> Danielson is amazing and the best thing WWE has ever gotten from ROH. He can be what Evan Bourne CM Punk can't which is the total package.


He's an overblown middleweight with a stupid grin. What's the future in that!


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Well, if this is a wrestling company about promos and and going out there and having great matches and telling fantastic stories, then I see plenty of future for little American Dragon


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Peta praised him in a blog recently.

If anything he's got a surefire unique gimmick coming his way down the line.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I think he'll come out and surprise us with something however his personality seems a bit wooden from a distance.

I hope the E manage to make good use of him. Be a waste otherwise especially for his in-ring ability.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I wouldn't worry much about Bryans personality as I would about this thread not having much of a point?


----------



## joey-law (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



zombiemaster said:


> Alex Shelly looked so bored in the corner
> 
> The crowd helped him with the promo, good improv I suppose but that would mean that "Talk off" challange on NXT was BS


Bryan and Shelley were supposed to waste a bunch of time on the mic because Samoa Joe was late for the show. I think they did an excellent job.

Danielson has charisma, as shown during his 2005-2006 title run. It's just too bad that people don't see it.


----------



## badasshole (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

daniel bryan suxx
i hate him
he is 0:7

and looks like a nerd


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



badasshole said:


> daniel bryan suxx
> i hate him
> he is 0:7
> 
> and looks like a nerd


Michael Cole has joined WF? Get over quick, Evolution.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



CM12Punk said:


> Michael Cole has joined WF? Get over quick, Evolution.


You rang?


----------



## MrShu62 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Daniel Bryan has no personality but the WWE won't give him one.

He's a great wrestler, i have some old ROH shows he's done some great matches.

I'm afraid that the WWE never give him a chance to shine.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



badasshole said:


> daniel bryan suxx
> i hate him
> he is 0:7
> 
> and looks like a nerd


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



CM12Punk said:


> Michael Cole has joined WF? Get over quick, Evolution.


I'm here to drink chocolate milk and KICK MICHAEL COLE'S ASS!



...and I just finished my milk.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I seriously hope the "E" treats DB right.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Given the hype over him at the beginning, the wwe had to find the right way to not have him overshadow the rest of the show too much and given he is one of the smaller competitors it looks like they have been pretty careful when it comes to setting him up to have the chance to be the underdog that overcomes adversity to win in the end. This sort of approach helps both him and the wwe, it helps them because they can focus on other rookies a lot more early on and it helps him because the other option with him would have been to put him straight onto one of the main shows and then a fair amount of the crowd would have no idea who this little guy was.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Dark Church said:


> Danielson is amazing and the best thing WWE has ever gotten from ROH. He can be what Evan Bourne CM Punk can't which is the total package.


To be fair, all Danielson has are his wrestling skills. He has _decent_ mic skills, and lets face it, a terrible look. Name one thing CM Punk doesn't have? Wrestling, mic skills, look. It's all there.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Is anybody else having problems watching this? I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



badasshole said:


> daniel bryan suxx
> i hate him
> he is 0:7
> 
> and looks like a nerd


Listen up fuckheads, leave Michale Cole alone!

If he finds anyone of you IWC dicks he will kick your ass!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I had to edit my original post to add this top 15 danielson moves because it's epic and it was just posted on youtube! Now in your mind, add this to the personality at the beginning of my thread with a few tweeks and tell me it does not equal the very cream of the crop in wrestling!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0RFPCm4GyU


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I think he has plenty of personality. He just does not have a commanding presence.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

So he just got his first win. Lets see how the WWE develops him from here. Now it is certain he will not be eliminated tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Why did someone sticky this?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

:lmao. That was awesome. "I will punch her right in the face" That promo really proved alot to me about Bryan though.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

:lmao "I will punch her in the face."


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

After the win today, he looked pretty emotional.. Looked good!


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Quite honestly, I'm not really blown away by this promo, ok I give it to him... Very good interaction with the pretty small crowd, however I really want to see him put this on for a WWE audience... It are 2 completly opposite crowds and I really have to see him prove his vocal skills in front of a WWE audience. I know it's true they are making him look completly non charismatic, but just to say he has every mic skill in the world to be the man in the WWE based of the promo is not correct. He still has to prove he can handle WWE. He's a great wrestler tough


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

You guys are right. Daniel Bryan doesn't have personality.

But that Bryan Danielson guy...........


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



will94 said:


> You guys are right. Daniel Bryan doesn't have personality.
> 
> But that Bryan Danielson guy...........


edit your sig


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Bryan Danielson*

Bryan Danielson is going to be just fine after his last interview he got a pretty good pop when he said his real name. Kinda glad he ain't on NXT nomore he need to go on smackdown in a couple of months and see what he can really do. P.S. He is in my eyes still the best wrestler in the world


----------



## K Double (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

This is good news, if we now have give a good push


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Pauli_Mascona said:


> Quite honestly, I'm not really blown away by this promo, ok I give it to him... Very good interaction with the pr
> etty small crowd, however I really want to see him put this on for a WWE audience... It are 2 completly opposite crowds and I really have to see him prove his vocal skills in front of a WWE audience. I know it's true they are making him look completly non charismatic, but just to say he has every mic skill in the world to be the man in the WWE based of the promo is not correct. He still has to prove he can handle WWE. He's a great wrestler tough



Oh? There was about 1000 people there that nightt at Arena warfare. I've been to
a wwe house show with less than 3000 people. If Dragon can rile up a crowd improvised, then of course he can do it by reading and memorzing one of the wwe writers shitty scripted promos. 

why the fuck would there be any doubt on whether he can do it or not? Do you have to be blessed with five balls to pull off the oh so talented task of being a WWE SUPAH STAH ?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Only complaints with him is that he smiles too much, either fake attitude or he gives away that he knows what happening. That seems to go away when he gets pumped up.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Thank god!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

He truly is the best in the world no need for him to be embarrassing himself on NXT.


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



MrWalsh said:


> He truly is the best in the world no need for him to be embarrassing himself on NXT.


I think WWE know he was the best on NXT that's why they made him lose all the time. I mean he was able 2 take on pro and take them 2 the limit but he couldn't beat a rookie. Just hope he gos on smackdown with his real and they give him a solid push to really start off his WWE carrier.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

SO they changed his name and made him lose to all those rookies...for what point? If they were always gonna use him with the Bryan Danielson name why didn't they just debut him on one of the main brands? I guess now he at least has some exposure and the casuals now know who he is.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

he worked the shit out of that crowd...hoever i wasnt impressive with the 15 moves vid at all...nice arsenal but he doesnt have any huge standout moves...i'd have to watch him in a serious technical match(doesnt exist anymore) to be impressed


----------



## Mordaci (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I just want to see him Kick In Jack Swagger's head one time. LOL


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Maybe they needed time to get the copy write to "The Final Countdown" Or it could be a potshot at there own style

Hey here's this guy we changed his name and made to wrestle like anyone else and he failed, let him be himself and BOOM


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

People will have another reason to cheer for him, rising from rags to riches, instead of just debuting like McIntyre and winning everything.


----------



## Soupias (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I do not know what's wrong with the creative team in NXT. But what I do know is that this week's episode was the last I will ever see. There is just no reason to continue...


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Yeah, I'm 100% certain that next week on Raw, Danielson will be subbed in for Bret Hart and take on and defeat the Miz for the US title.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Did anyone else get an Austin 3:16 vibe from that promo? Haha, it felt like the start of something good.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Sceptic said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% certain that next week on Raw, Danielson will be subbed in for Bret Hart and take on and defeat the Miz for the US title.


This would be great, but the WWE is about moments. I think they are going to give Bret his one last moment here. 

Not sure he is going to win, but if he does then look for him to vacate the belt leading to a tournament, where Danielson wins the belt. 

OR

Miz goes over Hart, even if he cheats, and gets massive heat. 

Not sure which way they are going to book it, I don't think Danielson is involved in the match next week.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

The promo with Danielson and Striker was promo gold! Definately one of the best moments on NXT ever!!! I just had a big smile on my face during the end of it!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



SC4L said:


> SO they changed his name and made him lose to all those rookies...for what point? If they were always gonna use him with the Bryan Danielson name why didn't they just debut him on one of the main brands? I guess now he at least has some exposure and the casuals now know who he is.


That's why. WWE wanted to make sure its viewers who knew he was, and they did a fine job at that.


----------



## A.K.O. (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Whatever he did on NXT never really mattered, although good parts of it weren't that well done. He was the headline wrestler on a show that (if anything) will deliver someone like Wade Barrett. 

As long as he bounces back quickly he'll do well.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

The promo last night made Danielson a star last night in my opinion.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



torriesthebest said:


> he worked the shit out of that crowd...hoever i wasnt impressive with the 15 moves vid at all...nice arsenal but he doesnt have any huge standout moves...i'd have to watch him in a serious technical match(*doesnt exist anymore in the mainstream wrestling scene.*) to be impressed


Changed for accuracy.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Daniel Bryan has no personality. Bryan Danielson has.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I liked that promo alot, no more fucking idiotic smiling (well not too much), he was serious and the promo came out well. Daniel Bryan sucks, but Danielson is forever


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Sceptic said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% certain that next week on Raw, Danielson will be subbed in for Bret Hart and take on and defeat the Miz for the US title.


pretty much, Bret can't just lose clean to Miz. I thought it would just be the Dynasty interfering but that would be so predictable. Can't wait for Raw


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I marked the shit out. Couldn't believe my ears. NXT has been legitimately surprising, constantly. I love the way it has a completely bizarre, on-off relationship with kayfabe. I never know what is shoot, ad libbing, worked, its so close to the line its unbelievable. The look in Striker's eyes as Dragon sets off on his breakthrough promo was priceless.

It is a bit weird that they didn't just debut him under his real name in the first place but who cares?

I guess this promo is meant to make us believe that he's back off to the indies? Then he'll make a surprise appearance elsewhere in WWE. We were probably supposed to get pissed off at him being held back, before they then debuted him under his legit name with his original gimmick.

This did sound like his Austin 3:16 moment, to me. I also would like to say a big "Fuck You!" to the 'Danielson can't cut a promo' brigade.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*


At first I thought, "Oh, balls. He's going off-script." Up until I got back to my own place, I was sure he'd broken kayfabe and ruffled some feathers, and they only left it in for time purposes. Then, I checked WWE.com:



> After their eliminations, Tarver and Bryan spoke to WWE NXT host Matt Striker. While Tarver thought the ruling was fair, he didn’t think the contest was. Bryan referenced that Daniel Bryan only exists in WWE and vaguely referenced the name *Bryan Danielson*.


Seeing his name in print on the WWE website gave me goosebumps. Shits real now.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

If they let him use his real name I think it shows how much faith the WWE have in him as being a long term star. They almost never let new wrestlers use their own name so they can copyright the ones they give them.


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



AdrianG4 said:


> Oh? There was about 1000 people there that nightt at Arena warfare. I've been to
> a wwe house show with less than 3000 people. If Dragon can rile up a crowd improvised, then of course he can do it by reading and memorzing one of the wwe writers shitty scripted promos.
> 
> why the fuck would there be any doubt on whether he can do it or not? Do you have to be blessed with five balls to pull off the oh so talented task of being a WWE SUPAH STAH ?


Oh yeah a WWE house show where talking to a mic matters o so much... I'd like to see him pull of a good promo on a regular WWE show with a regular TV show crowd. Do you really think for one second he can use the kind of promo he did on the youtube clip in WWE?

Badly mistaken then mate...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

That was a great promo from Danielson. Did anybody notice the smile Striker had on his face after it was over? I was never really a big ROH fan but the buzz that the internet gave him made me take notice.

This promo however took him to the next level in my eyes.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Pauli_Mascona said:


> Oh yeah a WWE house show where talking to a mic matters o so much... I'd like to see him pull of a good promo on a regular WWE show with a regular TV show crowd. Do you really think for one second he can use the kind of promo he did on the youtube clip in WWE?
> 
> Badly mistaken then mate...


I'm pretty sure he can if Cena can cut PSA type promos and jericho can cut promos with a monotone voice and get a reaction.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



peowulf said:


> Daniel Bryan has no personality. Bryan Danielson has.


this. PERIOD!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Carcass said:


> If they let him use his real name I think it shows how much faith the WWE have in him as being a long term star. They almost never let new wrestlers use their own name so they can copyright the ones they give them.


They'll probably won't allow him to use American Dragon on instead give him something they've come up with. That seems to be the best solution, his real name is one of his biggest selling points due to his indy rep.

The combination of real name and WWE gimmick is the best of both worlds.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

How about this? Bret comes out on Monday and says he can't wrestle, but he has someone to take his place, and out comes the "Calgary Kid". The kid wins the match for the title, unmasks, and it's Danielson? Would kind of be fitting to pull on the Miz since that was his way back in with the contract on a pole match.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



WillTheBloody said:


> At first I thought, "Oh, balls. He's going off-script." Up until I got back to my own place, I was sure he'd broken kayfabe and ruffled some feathers, and they only left it in for time purposes. Then, I checked WWE.com:
> 
> 
> Seeing his name in print on the WWE website gave me goosebumps. Shits real now.


You do know that the website is run by Joey Styles, right? I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Well looking back, I think its safe to say all the "reports" saying "Daniel Bryan" was going to win were just assumptions. I think the point of Bryan being on the show at the end of the day was to make the show must see for the hardcore fans. I wouldn't of watched the show otherwise myself, and I wouldn't of become a huge fan of Wade Barrett, and with Bryan now gone I'll still continue to watch the show.



Sceptic said:


> Yeah, I'm 100% certain that next week on Raw, Danielson will be subbed in for Bret Hart and take on and defeat the Miz for the US title.


I agree its very possible. Also notice how on Raw Bryan has looked rather strong, he took Batista to the limit, and he won that tag match. And while you could argue that Bret would want either David Hart Smith or Tyson Kid to become US Champion, Bret and Bryan are great technical wrestlers, kayfabe wise Bret could see Bryan as somewhat of a successor, and Bret would want to stick it to the Miz where it hurts most, by having Bryan beat him, besides DH and Kid are tag champions, they don't need anymore gold.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Pauli_Mascona said:


> Oh yeah a WWE house show where talking to a mic matters o so much... I'd like to see him pull of a good promo on a regular WWE show with a regular TV show crowd. Do you really think for one second he can use the kind of promo he did on the youtube clip in WWE?
> 
> Badly mistaken then mate...


Of course he can't use that promo, it's PG. Though I would mark the fuck out if Danielson did that promo word for word in front of millions of fans on PPV.

But yes, I think he can quite easily pull off a good promo on a regular WWE show.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Camoron said:


> You do know that the website is run by Joey Styles, right? I'd take it with a grain of salt.


I thought he was fired, didn't striker say he was working on futureendeavors.com a couple weeks ago? Maybe I misinterpreted that.

Hart is not gonna wrestle, this is gonna be his "farewell" night like Bret just had. I wouldn't be surprised if Danielson steps in.


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Don't misunderstand me btw, I like the guy. And I really like to see him succeed in the WWE. But until I haven't seen him do a wwe style promo and get good reaction to it I still have doubts.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Next week I can see Hart say that he wishes he could take Miz down but he can't so he has a hand picked replacement and he could say that in his eyes it's someone who could have graduated the Hart Family Dungeon with flying colors and out comes Bryan Danielson to kick the Miz's ass and show him how it's done.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



TexTiger said:


> How about this? Bret comes out on Monday and says he can't wrestle, but he has someone to take his place, and out comes the "Calgary Kid". The kid wins the match for the title, unmasks, and it's Danielson? Would kind of be fitting to pull on the Miz since that was his way back in with the contract on a pole match.


That would be incredible. It might need to be 'the Toronto Kid' though. Maybe he could debut under a hood as the oh-so mysterious 'Canadian Dragon'.

As for his permanent ring name. Anything with 'Dragon' in it is too similar to Ricky Steamboat for WWE's liking I would imagine. Especially with his son on his way to stardom.

BTW did anyone else pick up on the fact that Dragon called himself a 'wrestler' and not a 'superstar' in _that_ promo. When's the last time that was heard on WWE TV?

This is just classic Danielson. Fucking legend.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> That would be incredible. It might need to be 'the Toronto Kid' though.


I thought about the "Toronto Kid" moniker also, since that's where they are, though the "Calgary Kid" would be a more direct jab at Miz.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> That would be incredible. It might need to be 'the Toronto Kid' though. Maybe he could debut under a hood as the oh-so mysterious 'Canadian Dragon'.
> 
> As for his permanent ring name. Anything with 'Dragon' in it is too similar to Ricky Steamboat for WWE's liking I would imagine. Especially with his son on his way to stardom.
> 
> ...


Damn man. You are just really getting a hard on over this guy aren't you?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Is it time to close this thread yet?


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I liked his promo on NXT after he got eliminated quite a bit. I'm not sure how worked it was, if at all, but it was one hell of a piece and probably shocked the WWE universe a little bit, seeing as though a guy that had been sold as having no personality oozed more in a single promo than most of the rookies combined, including Wade Barret. 

I don't know Bryan Danielson from the indies as I don't watch them, but I like what I've seen from the guy during his matches with both Chris Jericho and Batista. I also watched that promo where he starts hassling a little girl which I thought was decent enough. I hope that this wasn't truly his farewell and that he'll be back in WWE. I don't know how much I buy this US Title story that people are coming up with, but who knows?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Bryan Danielson beeing able to use his own name means that WWE must have a lot of faith in him as someone mentioned before. I'd love to see him on RAW soon.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

So I just want to make sure so Bryan Danielson will be still in the WWE. Even after losing in NXT. I think if they were smart they would put him against The Miz to have a feud and then after that have a feud between him and CM Punk because I think that would get him even more over with the fans but one thing is for sure he needs to stop losing at least for the first couple of matches.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

ahh i can just picture him in the opening intro doing the cattle mutilating and screaming while making a fist.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

The way I took his promo made me think that he'll actually show back up on NXT and just start beating the shit out of everyone as Bryan Danielson until they're forced to let him back on the show. I don't see him showing up on Raw next week TBH.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I think its funny people actually think he is out of the WWE because he got "eliminated" on NXT. He already has a contract with WWE, of course he will still be with them!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Wow I saw his promo. Its very intriguing indeed. 

Hopefully they have a good reason behind his losing streak.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Onmi said:


> Maybe they needed time to get the copy write to "The Final Countdown"


Get the what? They'd have to _license_ "The Final Countdown" - Europe own the copyright, and they aren't going to sell any of the rights to their most famous song. 



Carcass said:


> If they let him use his real name I think it shows how much faith the WWE have in him as being a long term star. They almost never let new wrestlers use their own name so they can copyright the ones they give them.


You need to learn the difference between copyright and trademark. His name would be trademarked, his image would be copyrighted. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Whats_the_difference_between_copyright_and_trademark


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



TheLoneShark said:


> Get the what? They'd have to _license_ "The Final Countdown" - Europe own the copyright, and they aren't going to sell any of the rights to their most famous song.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn the difference between copyright and trademark. His name would be trademarked, his image would be copyrighted. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Whats_the_difference_between_copyright_and_trademark


if my law teacher could see me now she would strangle me for bungling that.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Camoron said:


> You do know that the website is run by Joey Styles, right? I'd take it with a grain of salt.


Styles and Cole


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Just updated his twitter "Well have to see what happens after last night some of the rookies eliminated probally wont be on wwetv again" is this a hint?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



SJFCPEEP said:


> Just updated his twitter "Well have to see what happens after last night some of the rookies eliminated probally wont be on wwetv again" is this a hint?


Yeah i guess, "Daniel Bryan" is gone for good. It becomes clearer that he'll probably return as Bryan Danielson, the American Dragon, hopefully. :agree:


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

He'll be back on tv just dont know when and where and how just have to wait and see. But if the WWE let this guy go there really stupid.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

So because he's changed his name, he's suddenly going to kick ass and win every match?

Even if that does happen, it makes little to no sense.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'm not sure I would compare Bryan Danielson's promo to "Austin 3:16", but they couldn't have made it more obvious that this is not the end of him in WWE. And thank god for that. I was scared for a minute when they announced him as "eliminated", but watching him leave up the ramp and the ensuing promo was a sigh of relief. 

Also marking out they're calling him "Bryan Danielson" now and actually _encouraging_ fans to check him out on the internet... in _other promotions_. That all blew my mind quite frankly.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Cerbs said:


> Also marking out they're calling him "Bryan Danielson" now and actually _encouraging_ fans to check him out on the internet... in _other promotions_.


I find that quite weird too, and also not too long ago Matt Striker mentioned Prince Nana during Kingston vs Ziggler match. :hmm:


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

The way they were speaking did make it sound like Daniel Bryan was "future endevered", but Bryan Danielson will make his "debut" soon.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Taken from his WWE Twitter:

JoeyStyles Wow! There are almost 2,000 videos on youtube featuring Bryan Danielson.

I think they are playing this up almost like a viral campaign.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Taken from his WWE Twitter:
> 
> JoeyStyles Wow! There are almost 2,000 videos on youtube featuring Bryan Danielson.
> 
> I think they are playing this up almost like a viral campaign.


guess that pretty much ends all the 'he's released' theories


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Rop3 said:


> People will have another reason to cheer for him, rising from rags to riches, instead of just debuting like McIntyre and winning everything.


I watch McIntyre for the titantron and entrance theme.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

cant wait to see him back, i had always heard about bryan danielson but never saw any matches, then i was on playstation network and they had some roh shows on there so i bought a few. this guy is the real deal!!

say what you want about drew....hes fucking tiffany......so i cant hate.


----------



## RoodyP00 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I guess they had to remove danielson from nxt so that barrett can win it


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



RoodyP00 said:


> I guess they had to remove danielson from nxt so that barrett can win it


Exactly my thoughts , and someone like Young or Otunga to finish as the runner up instead of Bryan who doesn't need to win NXT to make it to the bigger brands ..


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Now , since Daniel Bryan is gone and Bryan Danielson is back to kick some heads in , I think they should give him some new attire and a new hair style .. I know he used the same tights in the Indies but he is not that big and that big grandpa undies don't help things .. May be full length tights or tights like Tyson Kidd .. He really needs a new hair style too, go bald may be .. His attire and his overall look was pretty bad in NXT! .. May be it was just to make him look like a nerd so that The Miz could bully him .. Thoughts ?


----------



## Dre7 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Crazy thought.

Sometime down the road: Bryan Danielson vs. Shawn Michaels?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

i doubt he will be changing his attire, dont think he needs to either



Daneielson blog said:


> - As for my gear, Josh Mathews alluded to there being a story behind it… and there is. As you may have seen in some of the videos on NXT, I was originally trained by Shawn Michaels in 1999. In 2000, however, WWE signed me to a developmental deal and sent me to Memphis, Tennessee where I met William Regal, then wearing the maroon gear that had been his trademark. Regardless of how you feel about him, William Regal is an excellent in ring technician and is passionate about wrestling… he’s also a great mentor and teacher, which is why I alluded to wanting him as my WWE Pro rather than The Miz. He spent quite a bit of time with me, teaching me the ins and outs of the submissions, essentially giving me for free what it took him years to learn. After he got called back up to tv and I was let go from my developmental deal, we stayed in touch. He helped me get booked in Europe for the first time, leading to me going over there consistently for the last 7 years, making great friends in the process. He would also ask for tapes/dvds of my matches and give me helpful, honest critiques to help improve my game. In 2003 he got a nasty stomach virus (I think) while touring India which kept him out of action for quite a while. When he was finally cleared by the doctors, he asked me to come out to Atlanta to help him get ready for his return to the ring. We spent a week just wrestling, with him continuously teaching me new techniques in what was probably one of the most fun weeks of my life. At the end he told me that he had some new gear made, but he was switching up his wardrobe so he’d never have a chance to use them. He gave me his brand new trunks, knee pads and boots, all very nice, and all maroon. I’ve worn maroon ever since. Its my way of showing respect to a man without whom I wouldn’t be where I am today.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

As long as he grows the dirty man beard back, the rest of his attire doesn't really matter. Some different colored tights would be nice but he could wrestle in a chicken suit and still be more fun to watch than most.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

danielson changing his look will be bad, his generic look makes him, him ... just like austing had generic tights on.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> danielson changing his look will be bad, his generic look makes him, him ... just like austing had generic tights on.


But Austin had enough bulk to take him seriously as a main eventer .. Bryan is too small and to cut it as a WWE main eventer , he needs something to stand out ..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

brian danielson is a WRESTLER he doesnt need a fancy entrance and attire just let him go out there and put on killer matches.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



SJFCPEEP said:


> brian danielson is a WRESTLER he doesnt need a fancy entrance and attire just let him go out there and put on killer matches.


Aren't we satisfied enough with the burial of a great wrestler , Shelton Benjamin ?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I don't think you can really compare Danielson and Benjamin. Sure Shelton was good in the ring by Danielson is at another level entirely. I guess only time will tell if he ends up getting buried in the mid-card but he seems to have a pretty bright future.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



The Enforcer said:


> I don't think you can really compare Danielson and Benjamin. Sure Shelton was good in the ring by Danielson is at another level entirely. I guess only time will tell if he ends up getting buried in the mid-card but he seems to have a pretty bright future.


Danielson has charisma and is better on the stick than Shelton .. However Shelton had the perfect build to be WWE champ .. Look wise , both are OK , nothing special .. However , I guess Bryan is surely better than Shelton overall and I hope he can connect to the audience well on the bigger brands ..


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I wonder what you people would've said when Stone Cold was getting big...


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



EvoLution™ said:


> I wonder what you people would've said when Stone Cold was getting big...


Stone Cold always had the physique and the look to be a huge star .. When u have those basic tools , tights are secondary and especially when his black tights suited his bad ass rattlesnake character ..


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I don't think physique is really as important in the WWE as it once was. Look at Jeff Hardy for instance. He's a pretty scrawny guy and got insanely over to the point where Vince had to put the strap on him. I realize Danielson and Hardy are in completely different worlds wrestling-wise but you get my point. Guys like Punk and Jericho aren't all that big either compared to a lot of the 'top' stars and they still ended up with the big belt. If Danielson is allowed to fully showcase his talents and the WWE audience accepts him, his size shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Let's see... his attire makes him stand out in the ring, doesn't look ridiculous, has more charisma in his little finger than 95% of the wwe, and is the greatest technical wrestler in the world. What is there to change?

For those who think he's not charismatic, watch any of his promos from nxt. he makes you want to like him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



thelegendkiller said:


> But Austin had enough bulk to take him seriously as a main eventer .. Bryan is too small and to cut it as a WWE main eventer , he needs something to stand out ..


so what, you want him to wear a rainbow??

have glitter??

come out to 5 seconds of pointless pyro??

danielson is fine the way he is


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



thelegendkiller said:


> Aren't we satisfied enough with the burial of a great wrestler , Shelton Benjamin ?


Benjamin isn't even remotely on the same planet as Bryan Danielson. And please don't tell me that he beat Triple H once. I know.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

He should dye his hair and beard white and become the 'Wrestling Wizard' Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



English Dragon said:


> He should dye his hair and beard white and become the 'Wrestling Wizard' Bryan Danielson.


Hornswaggle could be his hobbit.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

He needs to grow and that's all there is too it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

He needs _something_ a bit extra. Maybe it'll just come down to getting a decent entrance theme. And a T-shirt. Everyone knows a personalised T-shirt is a winner!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I don't know what it is about Danielson, but something tells me he is going to be "big". He just seems like he is speaking from the heart, and he carries so much humility along with respect with him that it shows big time. A year from now he'll be the WWE's top "face".


----------



## Thekingofham (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Jon Power said:


> He needs to grow and that's all there is too it.



I'm Sure Randy Orton Has A Few Needles Laying Around....Maybe He Could Share...


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Somebody else said it on here. His uniqueness comes in looking completely normal. He doesn't have huge necklaces, leggings, half cut trunks, jumpsuits, designs, tattoos(right?), or anything weird. Just trunks and kickpads. One thing I dislike about WWE is how overproduced everything is. This means the production, stages, entrances, and attire of the wrestlers. My favorite shows are MSG shows as they're simple and straightforward. Danielson is akin to that. Now if only they could get The Final Countdown for his theme.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

All he needs is the following 3 things - 

1- The Final Countdown as his theme

2- His entrance robe with a big dragon on the back

3- An American Dragon personalized T-shirt 

His inring work and Semi shoot promos will do the rest!


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

No what Bryan Danielson needs to do is go back to ROH because i know WWE wont book him right and they havent already he needs to be the best wrestler in the world again i dont see why when indy wrestlers go to the WWE they cant be who they are on the indy scene.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



SJFCPEEP said:


> brian danielson is a WRESTLER he doesnt need a fancy entrance and attire just let him go out there and put on killer matches.


naked?

just kidding.

i agree with you..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

agree with the attire part

he should wear sum long pants/tights


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



#1UndertakerFan said:


> No what Bryan Danielson needs to do is go back to ROH because i know WWE wont book him right and they havent already he needs to be the best wrestler in the world again i dont see why when indy wrestlers go to the WWE they cant be who they are on the indy scene.


 ... cm punk ...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



EvoLution™ said:


> I wonder what you people would've said when Stone Cold was getting big...


Danielson is no where near Stone Cold on the mic.


I think Danielson will full legnth pants and the beard from ROH would make him look more legit


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



> But Austin had enough bulk to take him seriously as a main eventer .. Bryan is too small and to cut it as a WWE main eventer , *he needs something to stand out *..


Kicking the fucking shit out of people is a pretty good way to stand out. When "Danielson" debuts, you'll know.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Dre7 said:


> Crazy thought.
> 
> Sometime down the road: Bryan Danielson vs. Shawn Michaels?


No. It's a tragedy, but that will never happen. Such a shame. I bet both men would have loved to hook it up just one time on National TV. Michaels has said he's extremely proud he had a part to play in training Dragon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKNzuGwto6I&feature=player_embedded#!

I implore people to watch that. Some of the moments in that just symbolize what an icon he was to Ring of Honor. Probably it's greatest ever wrestler, past, present and maybe future.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



GunnerMuse said:


> So because he's changed his name, he's suddenly going to kick ass and win every match?
> 
> Even if that does happen, it makes little to no sense.


no, he only needs to win one match and boom united states champion, and boom midcard credibility adquired


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Thats an awesome video, Emperor.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Who says Daniel Bryan will be back?
Or Bryan Danielson for that matter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Here's how im thinking it will play out Bryan will come out and take Bret's place for the us title shot and win, then he'll go on to say that Daniel Bryan was just a character that wwe created to help make the NXT rookies look good and that everyone will now see the true Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



#1UndertakerFan said:


> No what Bryan Danielson needs to do is go back to ROH because i know WWE wont book him right and they havent already he needs to be the best wrestler in the world again i dont see why when indy wrestlers go to the WWE they cant be who they are on the indy scene.


CM Punk is who he was on the Indy scene and Danielson has reverted back to his real name, which he used on the Indy scene, and judging by his promo on NXT, is going to revert back to being the "best wrestler in the world", a line which he even used in that promo, so I don't see the problem here. 

Just because they changed a guy like Evan Bourne's name or changed Colt Cabana, who's character would just be another Santino doesn't mean a whole lot. WWE has taken what works from what they've gotten off the Indepedent scene and put it to good use.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Jon Power said:


> He needs to grow and that's all there is too it.



Still time to grow at 28............


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

He looks small, sure. But did anyone really notice that when he put on that fucktastic match with Jericho on NXT? He looks small, but his great skills just put that to the backround


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



truk83 said:


> I don't know what it is about Danielson, but something tells me he is going to be "big". He just seems like he is speaking from the heart, and he carries so much humility along with respect with him that it shows big time. A year from now he'll be the WWE's top "face".


Cena says no chance in hell ..  .. A bonafide superstar though , I really hope so ..


----------



## els (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

With someone like Danielson it doesn't matter what he wears if he's aloud to wrestle a style he's happy with that's more important.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I pretty much agree with the other guys that Danielson's attire is just fine. He doesn't need to go to tight or anything. His look is uniquely un-unique, and it suits him. All I ask is that the robe comes back.



#1UndertakerFan said:


> No what Bryan Danielson needs to do is go back to ROH because i know WWE wont book him right and they havent already he needs to be the best wrestler in the world again i dont see why when indy wrestlers go to the WWE they cant be who they are on the indy scene.


Your'e getting a little ahead of yourself, there. Sure, WWE isn't the best at utilizing talent, but it's a bit early to start lamenting at how misused Danielson is/will be.


----------



## Mr_Durden (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



jurome said:


> Who says Daniel Bryan will be back?
> Or Bryan Danielson for that matter.


Common sense


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Danielson doesn't need a bullshit gimmick. Just let him go out there and kick some fucking heads in and that's all the gimmick he needs. 

Though I am really curious to see what they will use for his entrance theme. It's not going to be the same without "IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN" mark-out moment every time he enters.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Bryan Danielson should shave his head, like a buzz cut. I would love to see a Danielson vs Swagger match for WM27.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

So, more on Bryan from WWE.com:



> While Tarver is sure that there has been no one like him in the history of WWE, Bryan’s stance on the elimination situation is different.
> 
> “Based on the criteria given for who should have been eliminated – which is your win/loss record, your ‘it’ factor and your quality of opponents – I’m the only guy who hasn’t won,” Bryan said.
> 
> ...


I'm loving this angle, just hope WWE knows what they're doing so that this ends with the right kind of payoff to make Danielson a star.


----------



## Mr_Durden (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Centigold said:


> Bryan Danielson should shave his head, like a buzz cut. I would love to see a Danielson vs Swagger match for WM27.


100% agree, when he was ROH champion he looked badass.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Glad they're getting rid of the Daniel Bryan name. It was annoying how close it was to his name. Would have been like calling CM Punk "MC Punk" or something. 

I can't imagine they will wait too long before they get him on TV. He was on Raw the last 2 weeks and might actually have some recognition with the crowd after his match with Batista and pinning Santino. Ideally he will show up on Raw and take Bret's place in the match and win the US Title. 

I'm just happy that WWE is going to let him be himself. 

And if he shows up on Raw there is about a 10% that I waste my time with NXT.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



jurome said:


> Who says Daniel Bryan will be back?
> Or Bryan Danielson for that matter.


Clearly WWE eliminated him first from NXT, let him cut a promo about how he was going to be Bryan Danielson, and than had him post a blog on the WWE Universe about he was coming back only to have him never be heard from again...



Cerbs said:


> Danielson doesn't need a bullshit gimmick. Just let him go out there and kick some fucking heads in and that's all the gimmick he needs.
> 
> Though I am really curious to see what they will use for his entrance theme. It's not going to be the same without "IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN" mark-out moment every time he enters.


WWE just needs to man the fuck up and pay Europe so they can use the song. I was lucky enough to see his last match in ROH and singing along to the final Final Countdown (see what I did there?) was probably the best experience that I've ever had at a wrestling show.

I can only imagine the awesomeness that would take place if I got to that with 10,000 people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I'm glad the sheep are still concerned about superficial stuff like size and attire. The guy either entertains you or doesn't, who cares what he looks like.


----------



## kaktus316 (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'm hoping he goes to RAW.


----------



## kaktus316 (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I think they'll change his look and personality whether he needs it or not.


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Danielson's gimmick is as dry as they come. It's a mix of Dean Malenko and Marty Jannetty. Really cold and lame. Can you say WCW cruiserweight division? A gimmick would be good for Danielson. How about that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

So we finally get the badass amdrag...i love it.

Bryan Danielson has a reminder for all the wwe superstars, "YOU'RE GOING TO GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!"


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



thegreatone15 said:


> Damn man. You are just really getting a hard on over this guy aren't you?


I lol'd


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

His gimmick is 'the best wrestler in the world'. 

He doesn't need anything else, when you have that people will take notice.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



McQueen said:


> I'm glad the sheep are still concerned about superficial stuff like size and attire. The guy either entertains you or doesn't, who cares what he looks like.


LOOKZ IZ EVRYTHING!


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

I think he could get over with the WWE casual fans without any stupid gimmick or fancy attire tbh!

What do you want him to wear??? A dragon suit in read/white/blue, because he is the American Dragon???


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



thelegendkiller said:


> Bryan is too small to cut it as a WWE main eventer


Rey Mysterio...


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



cashfire2003 said:


> Danielson's gimmick is as dry as they come. It's a mix of Dean Malenko and *Marty Jannetty*. Really cold and lame. Can you say WCW cruiserweight division? A gimmick would be good for Danielson. How about that?


Wuh?

I think my may too young to understand how over Malenko was in WCW.


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Whatever they do with him I hope they use him right like they did at ROH


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

Daniel Bryan needs a make over but Bryan Danielson will be just fine....


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Kendra2400 said:


> Daniel Bryan needs a make over but Bryan Danielson will be just fine....


Well said.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

He pretty much showed his promo ability in a one minute backstage seg. It came off as natural and believable, and I'd be very surprised if it was written for him. I'd like to think they're using him as their very own experiment, to see if people can thrive without every move being stage managed. 

They've watered him down since it started, now I hope they're ready to unleash the real American Dragon.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Again there better be a good reason for that losing streak. 

And they had better explain this "they tried to water me down" angle.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



The_Jiz said:


> Again there better be a good reason for that losing streak.


Traditional Japanese booking


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

yaaaaaay


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Carcass said:


> They almost never let new wrestlers use their own name so they can copyright the ones they give them.


That's not true at all. Look at all the wrestlers WWE has had over the last 10 years, and I bet you 80% of them either use their real name, or the same wrestling name they had before they came to the WWE. Look at the top guys right now: John Cena, Dave Batista, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, etc. 

There are a few who have names WWE gave them, but to say they "almost never let new wrestlers use their own name" is stupid. 80% of wrestlers DO use their own name. Not just the current roster either, but of all the guys over the last 10 years.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> John Cena, Dave Batista, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho,
> .


Okay you get Cena, however: David Michael Bautista. Jericho = Christopher Keith Irwine. 

I could go on and name people who did not use their own name and are as big as these people if not bigger: The Rock/Big Show/Undertaker/Kane/HHH/CM Punk. 

In Danielson's case however, I think it might work. They should try and make him the next HBK in his own technical "your gonna get your fucking head kicked PG style" way.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

This forum's painfull level of retardedness is just tearing me up inside.

How many of you have actually watched Danielson? And I mean Danielson, the ***** match having, kick the shit out of anybody Independants star? NOT Daniel fucking Bryan.

If you believe the two are the same character then congratulations, you've bought into The WWE and probably think The Undertaker is actually dead.


EDIT:
Fuck, while we're here.

Anyone else find it ridiculous how half of you want Danielson to get a new gimmick, a new attire, new theme music etc. but as soon as The WWE does this kind of thing to a new star we all bitch that they ruined him.

Or all you guys saying he's too small to main event. Rey Mysterio arguement aside, how can you say he's too small and then bitch that Vince loves big guys?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



The BoogeyMan said:


> This forum's painfull level of retardedness is just tearing me up inside.
> 
> How many of you have actually watched Danielson? And I mean Danielson, the ***** match having, kick the shit out of anybody Independants star? NOT Daniel fucking Bryan.
> 
> ...


When are you people going to wake up and realize Bryan Danielson has to have something interesting about him, a personality, something that makes him standout. He can't be plain old Bryan Danielson - best indy wrestler ever, because NOBODY in the WWE outside of the IWC gives a f**k. I'm trying to picture a skinny guy sporting a bowl haircut in dull maroon trunks with a Final Countdown entrance theme taking on John Cena. Screw Cena. Hmmm. Nope not happening. Hell, even Zack Ryder's gimmick sounds more interesting than Danielson's gimmick, or lack thereof. 
If he stays the same, he'll never get anywhere. Might as well be Evan Bourne.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Amsterdam said:


> When are you people going to wake up and realize Bryan Danielson has to have something interesting about him, a personality, something that makes him standout. He can't be plain old Bryan Danielson - best indy wrestler ever, because NOBODY in the WWE outside of the IWC gives a f**k. I'm trying to picture a skinny guy sporting a bowl haircut in dull maroon trunks with a Final Countdown entrance theme taking on John Cena. Screw Cena. Hmmm. Nope not happening. Hell, even Zack Ryder's gimmick sounds more interesting than Danielson's gimmick, or lack thereof.
> If he stays the same, he'll never get anywhere. Might as well be Evan Bourne.


Before I continue, how much of his Indy career have you seen? And I ask genuinly?

Pro Wrestler's are made up of a number of qualities. Charisma, mic skills, look, size, marketability and ring skills to name a few. You only need to be exceptional at one of these to make it big.

Danielson will do what Benoit and Samoa Joe did, get over on his ring skills.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



thelegendkiller said:


> Now , since Daniel Bryan is gone and Bryan Danielson is back to kick some heads in , I think they should give him some new attire and a new hair style .. I know he used the same tights in the Indies but he is not that big and that big grandpa undies don't help things .. May be full length tights or tights like Tyson Kidd .. He really needs a new hair style too, go bald may be .. His attire and his overall look was pretty bad in NXT! .. May be it was just to make him look like a nerd so that The Miz could bully him .. Thoughts ?


Ya queer or something bro?


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



> David Michael Bautista.


They slightly changed the spelling of his last name. It's still pronounced the same.



> Jericho = Christopher Keith Irwine.


WWE didn't change his name so they could own the rights you fool. He's always wrestled as Chris Jericho.




> I could go on and name people who did not use their own name and are as big as these people if not bigger: The Rock/Big Show/Undertaker/Kane/HHH/CM Punk.


CM Punk was known as CM Punk in TNA and ROH. And I could name 10 times more people who kept their same name as before they entered the WWE. And I'm not talking jobbers. I'm talking top guys.

Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre, Christian, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase (Jr. and Sr.), Chavo Guerrero, Matt Hardy, Rey Mysterio, John Cena, Randy Orton, DH Smith, Mark Henry, Sheamus, the Colons, Kofi Kingston, Jeff Hardy, Shelton Benjamin, RVD, Ric Flair, Christian, Booker T, Chris Benoit, Lance Storm, Kurt Angle, Jeff Jarrett, Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith, Dynamite Kidd, Shawn Micheals, Scott Hall (2002), Kevin Nash (2002), Jacques Rougeau, Ray Rougeau, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat, Honky Tonk Man, Greg Valentine, Tito Santana, Pedro Morales, Ken Patera, Pat Patterson, Eddie Guerrero, Brock Lesnar, Steve Austin, Mick Foley, Sid, Lex Luger, Bob Backlund, Hulk Hogan, Sgt. Slaughter, Andre the Giant, Billy Graham, Ivan Koloff, Bruno Sammartino, Buddy Rogers, Bruno Sammartino, Stan Stasiak, Sean Stasiak, Carlos Colon, Rocky Johnson, Teddy Atlas, Fit Finlay, Orlando Jordan, Chris Kanyon, Rhyno, Tajiri, Rick Steiner, Scott Steiner, Terry Funk, Jeff Jarrett, Bill Goldberg, DDP, Raven, Al Snow, Curt Hennig, Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, Vader, Jim Duggan, Dustin Rhodes, Rick Rude, Barry Windham, Tully Blanchard, Harley Race, Johnny Valentine, Blackjack Mulligan, Lance Cade, Rob Conway, The Dudleyz, Tazz, Spike Dudley, Tony Atlas, Rocky Johnson, Adrian Adonis, Mike Rotundo, the Road Warriors, Hawkins and Ryder, Charlie Haas, Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, Trish Stratus, Gail Kim, Brian Pillman, Juventud Guerrera, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Jamie Noble, Billy Kidman, Tommy Dreamer, Bobby Lashley, Jerry Lynn, Taka Michinoku, Essa Rios, Bam Bam Bigelow, One Man Gang, 2 Cold Scorpio, Haas Funk, Terry Funk, Arn Anderson.

And that's just a partial list of guys who are either currently on the WWE roster, or who once held a championship that is or was part of the WWE. There are hundreds more guys who have wrestled under either their own name, or the same name they wrestled under before and after they were with the WWE.

The only time there might have been more guys under "WWE names" was in the gimmick era of the early to mid 90s. The rest of the time "WWE names" have only made up a small minority of the roster. They don't come anywhere CLOSE to constituting "most" of the WWE roster, especially when you only look at guys who've held titles.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



Amsterdam said:


> When are you people going to wake up and realize Bryan Danielson has to have something interesting about him, a personality, something that makes him standout. He can't be plain old Bryan Danielson - best indy wrestler ever, because NOBODY in the WWE outside of the IWC gives a f**k. I'm trying to picture a skinny guy sporting a bowl haircut in dull maroon trunks with a Final Countdown entrance theme taking on John Cena. Screw Cena. Hmmm. Nope not happening. Hell, even Zack Ryder's gimmick sounds more interesting than Danielson's gimmick, or lack thereof.
> If he stays the same, he'll never get anywhere. Might as well be Evan Bourne.


So being a great wrestler and cutting great promos isn't enough ? 

shoot, i guess it's time danielson gets that surgery to make him as tall as great khali, because THAT guy is the total package !


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



#1UndertakerFan said:


> No what Bryan Danielson needs to do is go back to ROH because i know WWE wont book him right and they havent already he needs to be the best wrestler in the world again i dont see why when indy wrestlers go to the WWE they cant be who they are on the indy scene.


Yes, he needs to go back to ROH, where 1000 (if that) can watch him wrestle each week, instead of 10,000-20,000, and million on t.v. around the world.

If you like him so much, how can you suggest he should stay stuck in virtual oblivion? Doesn't much matter how good you are if nobody is there to see it.


----------



## HemmeFan (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

it would be ridiculous if the wwe changed anything about bryan danielson, his look may be generic to some but it is stand out compared to the rey mysterios and john cenas who are constantly colorful and promoting the fuck out of their new merch. Id love to see an am. dragon shirt from the wwe, owning a few roh ones id love to see the comparison. & as for changing him up and all, fuck no, hes really really good looking already (im a chick) and what he does in the ring will over show his need for some flashy ass gear.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> *Jack Swagger*, *Drew McIntyre*, *Christian*, *Cody Rhodes*, Ted Dibiase (Jr. and Sr.), Chavo Guerrero, Matt Hardy, Rey Mysterio, John Cena, Randy Orton, *DH Smith*, Mark Henry, Sheamus, *the Colons*, Kofi Kingston, Jeff Hardy, Shelton Benjamin, RVD, Ric Flair, *Christian*, Booker T, Chris Benoit, Lance Storm, Kurt Angle, Jeff Jarrett, Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith, Dynamite Kidd, Shawn Micheals, Scott Hall (2002), Kevin Nash (2002), Jacques Rougeau, Ray Rougeau, Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat, Honky Tonk Man, Greg Valentine, Tito Santana, Pedro Morales, Ken Patera, Pat Patterson, Eddie Guerrero, Brock Lesnar, Steve Austin, Mick Foley, Sid, Lex Luger, Bob Backlund, Hulk Hogan, Sgt. Slaughter, Andre the Giant, Billy Graham, Ivan Koloff, Bruno Sammartino, Buddy Rogers, Bruno Sammartino, Stan Stasiak, Sean Stasiak, Carlos Colon, Rocky Johnson, Teddy Atlas, Fit Finlay, Orlando Jordan, Chris Kanyon, Rhyno, Tajiri, Rick Steiner, Scott Steiner, Terry Funk, Jeff Jarrett, Bill Goldberg, DDP, Raven, Al Snow, Curt Hennig, Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, Vader, Jim Duggan, *Dustin Rhodes*, Rick Rude, Barry Windham, Tully Blanchard, Harley Race, Johnny Valentine, Blackjack Mulligan, Lance Cade, Rob Conway, The Dudleyz, Tazz, Spike Dudley, Tony Atlas, Rocky Johnson, Adrian Adonis, Mike Rotundo, the Road Warriors, Hawkins and Ryder, Charlie Haas, Beth Phoenix, *Mickie James*, Trish Stratus, Gail Kim, Brian Pillman, Juventud Guerrera, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Jamie Noble, Billy Kidman, Tommy Dreamer, Bobby Lashley, Jerry Lynn, Taka Michinoku, *Essa Rios*, Bam Bam Bigelow, One Man Gang, 2 Cold Scorpio, Haas Funk, Terry Funk, Arn Anderson.


Ok I'm on your side about the fact that WWE doesn't really change everyone's names. A lot of people HAVE been able to keep their original names upon debuting in WWE, but some of these are very wrong.

Jack Swagger wasn't Swagger until he hit the WWE, he was Jake Hager before, which is his real name.

Drew McIntyre was Drew Galloway before entering WWE.

I'll give you Christian, as he only dropped the "Cage" part.

They had no other choice with Cody Rhodes than to use the 2nd generation card.

David Hart Smith was Harry Smith before the WWE.

The Colons were Carly and Eddie Colon before the WWE.

Dustin Rhodes is Goldust... He surely wasn't Goldust before the WWE.

Mickie was Alexis Laree before WWE.

Essa Rios was Papi Chulo and Mr. Aguila before the WWE.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



TaylorFitz said:


> Clearly WWE eliminated him first from NXT, let him cut a promo about how he was going to be Bryan Danielson, and than had him post a blog on the WWE Universe about he was coming back only to have him never be heard from again...


He blogged about it? Where? I can't seem to find it. It's not on his Universe blog.


----------



## CM Morrison (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

The title makes Daniel Bryan sound kind of Un-Straight (;p). Anyway, he want be changing his attire anytime soon.


----------



## IBMISTAFADED (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Name changing is part of pro wrestling. It has been for years. But whats Dolph Zigglers real name any1 know?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



IBMISTAFADED said:


> But whats Dolph Zigglers real name any1 know?


Nick Nemeth.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> That's not true at all. Look at all the wrestlers WWE has had over the last 10 years, and I bet you 80% of them either use their real name, or the same wrestling name they had before they came to the WWE. Look at the top guys right now: John Cena, Dave Batista, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, etc.
> 
> There are a few who have names WWE gave them, but to say they "almost never let new wrestlers use their own name" is stupid. 80% of wrestlers DO use their own name. Not just the current roster either, but of all the guys over the last 10 years.


When I said that I meant in more recent times, for like the past 2-3 years.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



erikstans07 said:


> Dustin Rhodes is Goldust... He surely wasn't Goldust before the WWE.


But he wrestled under the name Dustin Rhodes in WWE(WWF) long before he was Goldust. He made his WWF t.v. debut on SNME in 1990. He didn't become Goldust for another 5 years.



> Mickie was Alexis Laree before WWE.


Did you even read what the list was. It was wrestlers who wrestled with WWE under EITHER their real name, or the same name they used elsewhere. Mickie James is her real name. Alexis Laree was the phony gimmick name.

Of all the wrestlers in WWE over the last 10-15 years, the VAST, VAST majority have used either their real name, or the same name they used elsewhere. To say WWE changes almost everyone's name to some name they have copyrighted and that they can't use elsewhere is so utterly ignorant and retarded I'm at a loss for words. Anyone who makes such a statement has no idea what they're talking about.

That list I gave, as I said, is just a partial list. I just looked at guys currently in the company or that held one of their titles. If you looked at all the wrestlers who have been with the company, hundreds of wrestled under their real name or same name they used elsewhere.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Carcass said:


> When I said that I meant in more recent times, for like the past 2-3 years.


Even in the last 2-3 years only a tiny fraction of their wrestlers have used WWE copyrighted names.

Don't believe me? List all the guys who have debuted the last 2-3 years, and sort them by each category. To say they hardly ever change their names is ignorant. If anything, they change their names now less than ever. 

Who are all these guys you are talking about who had their name changed by WWE?


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Bryan Danielson looked pretty good in the WWE in 2003 against John Cena!!!hell be find if they give him a GOOD Push...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> Even in the last 2-3 years only a tiny fraction of their wrestlers have used WWE copyrighted names.
> 
> Don't believe me? List all the guys who have debuted the last 2-3 years, and sort them by each category. To say they hardly ever change their names is ignorant. If anything, they change their names now less than ever.
> 
> Who are all these guys you are talking about who had their name changed by WWE?



Tyson Kidd, Bella Twins, Evan Bourne, Ezekiel Jackson, Primo, Yoshi Tatsu, Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre, Caylen Croft, Dolph Ziggler, Curt Hawkins, Kofi Kingston, Luke Gallows,Vance Archer, Tiffany, Rosa Mendes, Darren Young, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Skip Sheffield, Michael Tarver, Wade Barret, Braden Walker, Eric Escobar, Vladimir Kozlov and Ricky Ortiz. That's not even counting all the people in FCW.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Don't forget Scotty Goldman.  Poor Colt


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Animalxerman said:


> Don't forget Scotty Goldman.  Poor Colt


And who can forget the great Braden Walker?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Oh the name thing is back is it?

To clarify, in mid-to-late 2006 (right after real-namer Kurt Angle jumped to, a then hot, TNA and caused a bit of a fuss) WWE brought in blanket policy of giving _everyone_ a worked name, no matter who they were. It happened to everybody from Monty Brown to Matt Sydal to Harry Smith to Ron Killings to Low Ki...

This policy lived until the end of that Bryan Danielson promo. 

Don't bring up CM Punk, he came in before Angle's departure. Don't bring up anyone else who came in before that early part of the ECW reunion era, they don't count either. The only exceptions to the rule since the Angle jump have been:

1) Ted DiBiase Jr. who is his father's namesake, thus being an understandable keeper. He has btw only ever had merch with 'LEGACY', 'PRICELESS' or some other gimmick splashed across it, rather than his own name. 
2) David Otunga, who WWE are specifically trying to use for his 'celebrity' name value.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I just hope we get more Michael Cole heel moments when Bryan Danielson shows up on RAW. I could picture back and forth arguments between Bryan & Cole and what would really be awesome is to have Bryan just snap and kick Michael Cole's fucking head in. Something like this would be awesome.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I can imagine it now.

"The Miz could not fuck me up! Every single one of you could not fuck me up! Michael Cole could not fuck me up!"

And oh, for your viewing pleasure, one more time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m7xY64YACw&feature=related


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-daniel-bryanbryan-danielson-storyline-102351


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



SJFCPEEP said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-daniel-bryanbryan-danielson-storyline-102351


It's getting better and better.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



SJFCPEEP said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-daniel-bryanbryan-danielson-storyline-102351


 He's REALLY getting put over big time. They're letting him call himself a former World champion, that's very unusual with WWE. If ANYONE is doubting his future right now, you've got another thing coming.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'm not sure if i'd be too fond of WWE copyrighting my given name and making money off it, i'd probably just make up a name if I was a pro wrestler.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



McQueen said:


> I'm not sure if i'd be too fond of WWE copyrighting my given name and making money off it, i'd probably just make up a name if I was a pro wrestler.


They can't copyright his given name...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Well shows how much I know about such things. :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/editoria...rews-the-miz-elevates-a-rookies-career-102375
Same website sounds like theyve been reading the forum.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



CM Morrison said:


> The title makes Daniel Bryan sound kind of Un-Straight (;p). Anyway, he want be changing his attire anytime soon.


The only thing he might change his attire to is this










I'd like for him to go back to the traditional wrestling boots too, but I guess those aren't good for the kicks he does.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Oh the name thing is back is it?
> 
> To clarify, in mid-to-late 2006 (right after real-namer Kurt Angle jumped to, a then hot, TNA and caused a bit of a fuss) WWE brought in blanket policy of giving _everyone_ a worked name, no matter who they were. It happened to everybody from Monty Brown to Matt Sydal to Harry Smith to Ron Killings to Low Ki...
> 
> ...


What about Natalya Neidhart? That IS her real name. And didn't Cody Rhodes come in just before Ted Dibiase? Mike Dibiase was also used (for interference) at SummerSlam 2009.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I don't really give a shit about this whole name discussion but just stop bringing up the second generation stars to support either side of the argument.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> What about *Natalya Neidhart*? That IS her real name. And didn't Cody Rhodes come in just before Ted Dibiase? Mike Dibiase was also used (for interference) at SummerSlam 2009.


Her actual name is Natalie neidhart, and she used to go by the name Nattie Neidhart before coming to WWE. You are right about Cody Rhodes though. I don't know if I'd really count Mike Dibiase, because it was just a one-time appearance, though I'm sure if/when he makes it to the main roster full time they will let him use his real name.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

looks like no us championship for danielson


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

There's still time, though. I can't see Hart defending it. Danielson will make an appearance on WWE this week, just where I'm not sure.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Sceptic said:


> *Yeah, I'm 100% certain that next week on Raw, Danielson will be subbed in for Bret Hart and take on and defeat the Miz for the US title.*


This is effing hilarious.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



GunnerMuse said:


> This is effing hilarious.




Sadface tiem.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'm very eager to see where _Bryan Danielson_ goes. Clearly Daniel Bryan is done, however. He, Darren Young, Michael Tarver, and Wade Barrett - all NXT guys - are the only _new_ WWE guys who interest me, so I anticipate where they go after NXT.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



TaylorFitz said:


> stop bringing up the second generation stars to support either side of the argument.


No, I will not.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



schiops said:


> Her actual name is Natalie neidhart, and she used to go by the name Nattie Neidhart before coming to WWE. You are right about Cody Rhodes though. I don't know if I'd really count Mike Dibiase, because it was just a one-time appearance, though I'm sure if/when he makes it to the main roster full time they will let him use his real name.


Her legal name is "Natalya". "Nattie" is the name she goes by in her personal life, and the name she went by before WWE. My legal name is "Christopher", but I go by "Chris". If I was in WWE and they called me "Christopher", they wouldn't be "changing my name". They'd be using my real name.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> Her legal name is "Natalya". "Nattie" is the name she goes by in her personal life, and the name she went by before WWE. My legal name is "Christopher", but I go by "Chris". If I was in WWE and they called me "Christopher", they wouldn't be "changing my name". They'd be using my real name.


No, her legal name is Natalie, and this name discussion is pointless and irrelevant so drop it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



soir8 said:


> No, her legal name is Natalie, and this name discussion is pointless and irrelevant so drop it.


How did this thread get so off topic? Isn't this about Danielson?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Fire Phoenix said:


> WTF I thought this was a Danielson thread...
> 
> Anyway He has tallent but i dont see where creative are going with him.


back on topic, some "unnamed" sources said they wanted to wait this week to work on some more small things with him. Mostly his finisher, which is going to be called the american destroyer...some kinda canadian destroyer thingie i guess..and it will drop into a submission, or a pin....just throwing it out there...i don't even know if bryan danielson can do a canadian destroyer


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



JeremyCB23 said:


> i don't even know if bryan danielson can do a canadian destroyer


Anybody can do a Canadian Destroyer, as long as the guy you're doing it to can jump and flip with you. It's the most unrealistic move in wrestling.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



will94 said:


> Anybody can do a Canadian Destroyer, as long as the guy you're doing it to can jump and flip with you. It's the most unrealistic move in wrestling.


well then good sir...explains y he was laughing at me, he was serious about the finishing move, and just said destroyer i guess to make me google it, your right it is very weird looking


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



soir8 said:


> No, her legal name is Natalie, and this name discussion is pointless and irrelevant so drop it.


Shush.


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



JeremyCB23 said:


> back on topic, some "unnamed" sources said they wanted to wait this week to work on some more small things with him. Mostly his finisher, which is going to be called the american destroyer...some kinda canadian destroyer thingie i guess..and it will drop into a submission, or a pin....just throwing it out there...i don't even know if bryan danielson can do a canadian destroyer


Source on this?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



will94 said:


> Anybody can do a Canadian Destroyer, as long as the guy you're doing it to can jump and flip with you. It's the most unrealistic move in wrestling.


Indeed, the most overrated move in wrestling, to go with the most overrated wrestler. Thank god the WWE did not go through with his signing back along.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



JeremyCB23 said:


> back on topic, some "unnamed" sources said they wanted to wait this week to work on some more small things with him. Mostly his finisher, which is going to be called the american destroyer...some kinda canadian destroyer thingie i guess..and it will drop into a submission, or a pin....just throwing it out there...i don't even know if bryan danielson can do a canadian destroyer


Trevor Murdoch did a variation of one when he was still with WWE, I'm sure Danielson would be able do one.


----------



## dratsab (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

weird


----------



## DBro (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I loved the Danielson promo tonight. I only wish the Miz wouldve retained and Danielson wouldve challenged Miz


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

His mic work tonight was off the chain. Great worked shoot I thought.


----------



## titanman2122 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Danielson tonight was the best thing I've seen on WWE TV in a LONG time...enough said


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



JeremyCB23 said:


> back on topic, some "unnamed" sources said they wanted to wait this week to work on some more small things with him. Mostly his finisher, which is going to be called the american destroyer...some kinda canadian destroyer thingie i guess..and it will drop into a submission, or a pin....just throwing it out there...i don't even know if bryan danielson can do a canadian destroyer


Er.. what unnamed sources? I thought the Canadian Destroyer is banned in WWE? After tonight's NXT, I simply _cannot_ wait until I see BD on tv again!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I always been a fan of Danielson in the ring, but tonight he proved he really does have the character to make it


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



titanman2122 said:


> Danielson tonight was the best thing I've seen on WWE TV in a LONG time...enough said


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



titanman2122 said:


> Danielson tonight was the best thing I've seen on WWE TV in a LONG time...enough said


So good it got sig'd


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

WOW! His segment on NXT was WELL DONE! I was so happy when he beat up Michael Cole. That guy annoys the hell out of me. It's about time someone shut him up. Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing what Danielson does next!! Great things should happen.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Might need to work on that line under the video...

I think that video is enough to show that Danielson does in fact have plenty of personality.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Tonight's NXT segment with him was honestly one of my favorite wrestling moments ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Just saw what happened on NXT, and holy shit, I never thought that we would see that on WWE television.

By the end of the segment the crowd was totally behind him. They finally let him show the fire and passion that got him noticed in the first place.

And I of course loved seeing Michael Cole getting knocked on his ass.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

it's just a shame that BD couldn't do that to Cole on RAW...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Derek said:


> Just saw what happened on NXT, and holy shit, I never thought that we would see that on WWE television.
> 
> By the end of the segment the crowd was totally behind him. They finally let him show the fire and passion that got him noticed in the first place.
> 
> And I of course loved seeing Michael Cole getting knocked on his ass.


Hell yeah. It was so awesome to see Michael Cole get roughed up. Big props to Danielson on his promo tonight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

And here i was worried after he got eliminated....


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

hm.........as much as I enjoyed seeing Bryan do his thing and then attack Cole, I can see 2 ways of this playing out....... either Bryan gets portrayed as a straight shooter who wont take crap off of anyone, and constantly searches to prove himself in the big leauges..... or hes an "un-proven", arrogant, loud-mouth, punk who blames everyone else for his loss, and then attacked a defenseless commentator..... I really hope WWE doesn't end up making him look like a whiney punk.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Khalid Hassan said:


> hm.........as much as I enjoyed seeing Bryan do his thing and then attack Cole, I can see 2 ways of this playing out....... either Bryan gets portrayed as a straight shooter who wont take crap off of anyone, and constantly searches to prove himself in the big leauges..... or hes an "un-proven", arrogant, loud-mouth, punk who blames everyone else for his loss, and then attacked a defenseless commentator..... I really hope WWE doesn't end up making him look like a whiney punk.


I'll go with the first option, the crowd's extremely behind him. He's looking like a star right now


----------



## Heydude1 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

That was an amazing promo on NXT, I'll be watching the rest of the season for sure. The best part, Regal and CM Punk nodding in agreement that he's better than The Miz.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

ahh hell ya! that promo was right on point. 

honestly, i'm not shocked or anything. i used to follow him in ROH and he did pull a couple good promos in ROH. it's kind of like when people were saying cm punk was overrated at promos before he turned heel and unleashed. danielson is gonna be solid for years.

as an aside, i kind of like that WWE is letting in certain details that have truth to it (vince liking big guys for example). it adds a bit more intrigue and fire to it. i was almost ready to give up on this show 3 weeks ago. WWE has actually played this real well. they are getting casual fans and others to set the bar low for danielson. he's going to be made to look good so it should be interesting.

at the same time now, i don't want to overhype him. he's good in certain situations and has lots of potential. let's not crown him yet when guys like jericho, punk and even miz can give above average promos almost weekly. i'll just say i like what i see.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I really like the way they're going with this.

Kudos the management/McMahon for giving Danielson the word to run with this anti-WWE promo.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

it's gonna be very intresting to see where wwe goes with this ,it could be one of their best built pushes in ages.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

That was a amazing promo . Boy did Bryan Danielson showed some personality . That segment made me mark , he was pretty efficient on the mic and showed great rage .. Him attacked Cole was an ace .. I just wish he put him in his submission lock and made him tap out .. That would have been unbelievable ! Go Danielson !


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Man, I was waiting for my boy to put the cattle mutilation on Cole's punk ass.  

Awesome Danielson promo last night in every way. The past 2 weeks, he has single-handedly made NXT watchable again. Hopefully he doesn't stay there too much longer though.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Bryan Danielson was awesome last night...see when he told The Miz that hes better him and Regal and Punk was like yep...and Cole got his head Kick in the Crowd was cheering and when they showed Cole going backstage the fans were saying Poor Mans JR..lol


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Surprised he didn't tell the referees pulling him off Cole "I'VE GOT TILL FIVE!"


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I thought Cole was going to cry boy Cole is a pretty good Actor... sold it perfect!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Great promo to prove his critics wrong, hopefully he turns up on RAW next week. Only thing annoyed me about the promo was that twat in the crowd who kept shouting stuff like 'loser' and 'boring'


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Cole isn't getting nearly enough credit. The guy sold everything perfectly. He got himself insanely over o the point where him just looking like he might get his kicked is getting this kind of reaction. Everyone is going to praise Danielson, and rightfully so, but Cole deserves plenty of credit for how good he really was last night.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Last night's promo was probably the most I've been entertained by anything on NXT.

Just when I was thinking of stopping watching it as well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Last night was one of the most I have been entertained by wrestling period, at least in a long while. I have been aware of Danielson for a very long time but never watched or followed his career, but dear God he made me a huge fan. Still impressed by what I saw.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

if ya'll fell that much in love with his promo, watch some of his better matches, ie: ones not in WWE


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



ChrisBee said:


> What about Natalya Neidhart? That IS her real name. And didn't Cody Rhodes come in just before Ted Dibiase? Mike Dibiase was also used (for interference) at SummerSlam 2009.


Cody Rhodes real name is Cody Runnels.

Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson is being built perfectly, he'll be on the main roster soon enough.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

NXT is good again. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Can't stop watching it, absolutely brilliant.

Can't help thinking it was a "OK go out there and talk" promo rather than procise instructions.

That's how it should be done. I hope to God next week he's banned from the arena and he jumps the barrier to get at Cole.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Did Cole just shoot in on Danielson for a double leg takedown...LMAO

Absolutely awesome promo from Danielson...Shame that twat in the crowd was ruining it, by shouting stuff at Danielson, but simply brilliant.

I like how WWE admits all the stuff about them though...All the politics. Vince loving his big guys. And not wanting to push guys who have made a name for themselves outside of WWE.

Cant wait to see Danielson on Raw or wherever he ends up now to see where this is going. Hopefully that happens next week.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Here's what I would do now:

Bret Hart comes out on RAW next week to address the crowd. Before he gets a chance to start talking, The Miz interrupts him and says he wants a rematch. Bret says that he meant what he said last week that he doesn't want to be one of those guys who holds on too long, and that he was goaded into last week's match by Jericho. So Bret got an idea. He's been watching NXT, and has been impressed by Brian, and saw Miz say last week that Brian isn't better than him. So he (Bret) got the idea to hold the U.S. title up, and have Miz and Brian wrestle for it tonight, and WWE management (GM, whatever) approved the idea.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

haha fucking brilliant promo by Danielson, Cole got fucking owned


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Daniel Bryan / Bryan Danielson snapped last night, FINALLY losing it after 12 weeks of losing every match and challenge on NXT, being insulted and degraded by The Miz, Michael Cole, and Matt Striker, and being the first to be eliminated. 

People were hyping up a Miz / Danielson US title fued for months. Apparently, that's not happening. He just didn't fire back at The Miz, but he also fired back at Striker, ATTACKED Vintage Cole, insulted the WWE management, and criticized the company itself, before being dragged out by security.

For some reason, it feels like a complete turnaround from last week, which made it seem like Bryan would leave NXT on a good note. Now it seems like he's gone heel, and will emerge on Raw or SmackDown in the coming months as Bryan Danielson, with a new look and everything.

What do you think? Has his "Daniel Bryan" face persona been destroyed by the people on NXT, and will his "Bryan Danielson" persona be heel?


----------



## attitudefan666 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

sounds good...
But i rather him be face


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Yes, hes fighting against the corporate WWE. That definitely makes him a heel. Like Austin was in 1998-199.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

more like a rebel that speaks what's on every indie fan mind the moment danielson signed with the wwe ... "he's too small, vince likes big guys, he'll be a jobber, etc blah" while danielson is trying to prove to the wwe that it doesn't matter what size you are, if you're good then you're good.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

i don't think so ,hes gonna come back as a fiery rebel who speaks his opinion on the wwe(backstage politics,vince prefering homegrown big wrestlers etc).i personally thought his promo on nxt was one of the promos the year,nevermind the anderson promo this was way better in my opinion.i can also see him take up a more egotistical gimmick simialar to his "best in the world" one in roh.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

>Cut Face Promo
>People think your a heel cause you were entertaining

Oh never change...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Onmi said:


> >Cut Face Promo
> >People think your a heel cause you were entertaining
> 
> Oh never change...


don't you mean
>cut face promo
>have regal and punk show that you're awesome
>show up the miz on the mic
>attack cole... ugh


----------



## Mello (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

His segment on NXT was great. Striker is still mildly heelish on commentary, and Cole is heelish on NXT, and Miz is a heel, plus he basically listed off a load of things that a lot of wrestling fans think and say about WWE. I don't think he'll be coming back as a heel.

First face promo for a while from either WWE or TNA that I've really enjoyed.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

There was nothing face about what he did last night. It's like he was a face on NXT, but now that he's off NXT, all his pent up anger against the WWE prejudice has made him a Stone Cold-type heel. You don't insult Vince McMahon and attack a commentator, no matter how much of an ass they are, unless you're making a heel turn/


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I wanna hear what those ppl that claimed Danielson had no personality have to say now


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Attacking Cole doesn't make him heel! As much as I love Cole it was technically a face move assaulting the "heel" commentator.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Beelzebubs said:


> Attacking Cole doesn't make him heel! *As much as I love Cole* it was technically a face move assaulting the "heel" commentator.


Vintage Cole? Lovable? Hmmmmm...

Do you love Cole more than you love Lamp?


----------



## Mello (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Nothing heel about insulting the evil Mr McMahon character who is still heel (even though he's not on TV much - he's still being used to get heel heat for Drew McIntyre on Smackdown.

Stone Cold must have been the ultimate heel when he spent an entire episode basically acting like he was gonna kill Vince back in the 90s.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



black_napalm said:


> ahh hell ya! that promo was right on point.
> 
> honestly, i'm not shocked or anything. i used to follow him in ROH and he did pull a couple good promos in ROH.


I've seen a lot of indy work too and I have to say that I was shocked. I didn't think he was terrible on the mic like a lot of other people thought but I thought he was more along the lines of "good enough" on the mic to make it far. 

I thought he had some good promos in him but I really didn't think he had something like that in him.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Danielson attacking Cole isn't going to make him heel. That was just Danielson fighting for the internet fans while going after Cole who has been heelish towards him since day 1 of NXT. Plus, the NXT Pros haven't really been sticking to their face or heel role when they have commented on the rookies, so I wouldn't think that Regal and whomever shaking ther heads to Danielson would change anything either.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Standing up for yourself = heel







????


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Amsterdam said:


> There was nothing face about what he did last night. It's like he was a face on NXT, but now that he's off NXT, all his pent up anger against the WWE prejudice has made him a Stone Cold-type heel. You don't insult Vince McMahon and attack a commentator, no matter how much of an ass they are, unless you're making a heel turn/


How is challenging the Miz, one of the more over heels in WWE not something a face would do. He also attacked Michael Cole who the fans hate. I've been to a bunch of live events and every time Michael Cole comes out he gets booed. The fans don't like him and he was playing a heel on NXT that was pretty much a complete asshole to Danielson. 

I never even considered the fact that he would be playing a heel after watching that promo.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Shivaki said:


> Danielson attacking Cole isn't going to make him heel. That was just Danielson fighting for the internet fans while going after Cole who has been heelish towards him since day 1 of NXT. * Plus, the NXT Pros haven't really been sticking to their face or heel role when they have commented on the rookies, so I wouldn't think that Regal and whomever shaking ther heads to Danielson would change anything either*.


With the exception of The Miz and Chris Jericho. They've been heels since day 1 and have stayed that way. Punk was never a heel. He would have disagreed and disliked either way because he's straight edge.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

not sure what theylle do with danielson, but that "edgy" promo made him the best thing wwe has to offer to real fans right now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



redeadening said:


> Yes, hes fighting against the corporate WWE. That definitely makes him a heel. Like Austin was in 1998-199.


didn't JR turn heel by doing the same thing?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Danielson attacking Cole was the funniest thing I've seen on wrestling in so long! I was pissing myself laughing throughout it and after!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Everyone is talking about this and the crowd loved it and for good reason, amazing promo, I'll take that Bryan promo over exaggerated Anderson promos any day.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

You gotta say well done to Cole as well because the way he sold that I even started to consider if Danielson had gone over the top. The look of shock on his face when he got slapped was brilliant. Edgy TV, hello old friend.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Next week we need to see a Miz-Danielson brawl. Will keep the momentum running.


----------



## ThTmp4 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

to sum it up plain and simple, heel? No. Why? Because the crowd cheered him when he attacked Cole. Why? because nobody likes Cole.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



ThTmp4 said:


> to sum it up plain and simple, heel? No. Why? Because the crowd cheered him when he attacked Cole. Why? because nobody likes Cole.


this.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Bryan's extremely over with the crowd. He insulted the miz, beat up the announcer everybody hates in michael cole. 
Except for that one guy who was screamed you suck in the middle of his amazing promo.
Bryan's not a heel, he's now just a more over face


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I love what they are doing with Danielson. I just hope they don't do what they do best and mess it up.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

That was fucking brilliant booking, didn't expect him to go off like that. It looked legit as well, and the promo was excellently done, ragging out on Vince's policy of only pushing superstars that they made themselves. I was marking like a bitch when he beat up Cole. I hope they do something good with this, the potential is huge.


----------



## Mr_Durden (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Danielson slapping Michael Cole is easily the mark out moment of the year for me so far


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Haha. That "Shoot" that Bryan did is the best thing i've seen in wrestling so far this year. Marked out when he slapped Micheal Cole sideways. lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Cole has been attacked by faces many times. I actually remember Austin kicking the shit out of Cole.

oh nvm he was heel then


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

I feel that he will be an antihero face.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Hopefully he never comes back.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Amsterdam said:


> Vintage Cole? Lovable? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Do you love Cole more than you love Lamp?


I actually do, I think Cole plays his role to perfection. Most people here don't realise that he's VP of WWE web stuff and he know's what 99% of the IWC think about him yet he plays himself up as irritating with all the "vintage" stuff just to get heat that he know's people will think is real. The guy is a genius!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



jurome said:


> Hopefully he never comes back.


fpalm......why the fuck would you hope that?


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Bryan is partly catered to the net smarks, all the indie stuff and corporate stuff he talked about indicated that. Plus he STOMPED Cole ! heel ? the fans loved that stuff.

They just made the segment more realistic, even Regal and Punk rode for Bryan.

Classic stuff. He's just a face with some attitude, maybe the E' understands that we need more of that from Orton.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



seancarleton77 said:


> Everyone is talking about this and the crowd loved and for good reason, amazing promo, I'll take that Bryan promo over exaggerated Anderson promos any day.


i didn't see this anderson promo but i'm gonna take a guess and say either he was chewing gum, breathing into the mic, talking sarcastic or all three.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Calling out a man that is generally heel (Vince), saying you're better than a heel (Miz), and punching a heel commentator (Cole) doesn't make you a face? Then what does?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Mello said:


> His segment on NXT was great. Striker is still mildly heelish on commentary, and Cole is heelish on NXT, and Miz is a heel, plus he basically listed off a load of things that a lot of wrestling fans think and say about WWE. I don't think he'll be coming back as a heel.
> 
> First face promo for a while from either WWE or TNA that I've really enjoyed.


This. If anything it put him in a position of being "anti-corporation" which for the most part is always a face's role. His lashing out at The Miz and Matt Striker, topped of with his assault on Michael Cole, who are all heels for the most part (Cole on NXT specifically), shows that he is going to be an aggressive face. 

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Did anyone notice punk and regal nodding when Bryan said he was better than miz haha!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Chibi said:


> Did anyone notice punk and regal nodding when Bryan said he was better than miz haha!


This. Especially Punk is funny. There has I think only been one reference on NXT concerning the dozens of matches Punk and Bryan have had over the years.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

heel? all he done was state what the IWC say on a daily basis, does that make us heels? no
i actually love him more from that altercation than i did before hand.

"Cole you are a poor mans replacement, a poor mans replacement for JR!!!!! *punch*" haha

strykers interruptions annoy the hell outta me too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



Amsterdam said:


> Vintage Cole? Lovable? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Do you love Cole more than you love Lamp?


LMAO at the reference.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

How does attacking one of the most hated men in the business make you a heel? Cole is booed out of the building at live shows. Everything Danielson said was true last night. Again, how does speaking the truth make you heel? I was one of those who never saw any of Danielson in ROH But I have flipped over to NXT the past two weeks, luckily during Danielson's promos. I had no inkling to watch anything else as I knew none of those other jokes could touch what he did.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

One of the best promo segments I've ever seen in wrestling. 

Unbelievably good shit. Finally WWE gets it and breaks its own mould. Can't wait to see more of 'The Controversial' Bryan Danielson. The more naysayers he shuts up the better IMHO. He absolutely owned the stage in that interview.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Danielson is awwwesome! 

That was just amazing, it was the best promo in ages and it was on NXT, it felt real and you were into it, why can't they make all shows like this.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

That promo was immense. I only saw it off some dude's sig and thought two things
1) that was a great promo
2) i thought he was meant to be bad on the mic? Looked decent enough to me.


----------



## TheGOATWhisperer (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

its pretty obvious that Bryan Danielson will be cheered no matter what he does in WWE, and even so, he's still stepping it up a notch. the only thing i didn't like about his promo was how quickly it will make people forget Michael Tarver's mic skills from 20 seconds earlier.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

When Danielson was insulting the Miz, Regal was trying to pipe in and say something. He never got the chance but man, it felt like he was about to burn the Miz hard. Wish he had a chance to blurt it out, what ever it was, lol.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



TheAce said:


> When Danielson was insulting the Miz, Regal was trying to pipe in and say something. He never got the chance but man, it felt like he was about to burn the Miz hard. Wish he had a chance to blurt it out, what ever it was, lol.


aside from telling miz that Danielson is better than him, I think he didn't have much to say lol


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

If Jericho wasn't the Miz's tag partner he would have nodded too.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



TheAce said:


> When Danielson was insulting the Miz, Regal was trying to pipe in and say something. He never got the chance but man, it felt like he was about to burn the Miz hard. Wish he had a chance to blurt it out, what ever it was, lol.


He just said "No Miz, Miz really, he _is_ better than you". It was also awesome when Punk did that 'by about this much' gesture with his hands wide apart. Both heels btw.

Miz looked like he was about to cry on national TV. So close to the bone lol.


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

So here's something that I thought up. Kofi drops the title to Drew at the Pay Per View and since Drew is 'Vince's Own' Drew and Bryan feud together?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



seancarleton77 said:


> I'll take that Bryan promo over exaggerated Anderson promos any day.


The TNA-List must have had their minds blown by this proof that 'a vanilla midget indy nobody' can cut a better promo than a former WWE midcarder.

I bet Dragon has been rehearsing that promo, in his head, over and over, for the past decade. Dreaming that, in some miracle world, he'd ever be given the opportunity to unleash it.


----------



## GaryT (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



rated_y2j11 said:


> That promo was immense. I only saw it off some dude's sig and thought two things
> 1) that was a great promo
> 2) i thought he was meant to be bad on the mic? Looked decent enough to me.


Exactly the same as me, i thought it was the best promo i've seen all year and people say he's bad on the mic. He should win the us title soon and be on his way to the world title.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*



GaryT said:


> Exactly the same as me, i thought it was the best promo i've seen all year and people say he's bad on the mic. He should win the us title soon and be on his way to the world title.


I think it was such a good promo because it was mostly true. It's easy for someone to cut a believable promo when he agrees with it too.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

What next for him then? Will he be on Raw soon?


----------



## Mordaci (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

For those of you who have never seen any of Danielson's promos as a heel. He is a natural because he plays an asshole to perfection.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



crashplex said:


> So here's something that I thought up. Kofi drops the title to Drew at the Pay Per View and since Drew is 'Vince's Own' Drew and Bryan feud together?


It would make sense for them to feud but I really want to see Danielson and Miz have at least one match together before Danielson moves on to anything else.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'm really excited to see what they do with Danielson. Just hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

What I wanna know is how did all those referees get there so quickly. It happens quite often actually


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



CC91 said:


> What I wanna know is how did all those referees get there so quickly. It happens quite often actually


Perhaps this was preplanned?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Sonko said:


> I wanna hear what those ppl that claimed Danielson had no personality have to say now



THIS! come on people! Who can bash Danielson now?


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

havent seen it posted yet but plain and simple, hes not a heel cause he didnt attack the fans all it woulda took was a 

"All the rookies know im better. All the pros know im better, And all these ******** in Little Rock"... (hold for boos).... "know im better!!!!"

but he didnt do that, so hes a rebel face like stone cold was, only he wrestles like chris daniels, its a win/win


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Daniel Bryan is lucky Matt Striker didnt powerbomb him through a table. I know he wanted to. If Macho Man was still a commentator he would've gotten involved.


----------



## I hear voices too (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Does anybody else think that what happened with Danielson last night was a shoot? Because, personally, I don't see how what Danielson said could have been approved by Vince. Stuff like "Vince is in your ear telling you what to say" and "you're a poor man's J.R." and "Vince likes big men" "I wasn't made by the WWE machine" etc. Most of these things seem like stuff only smarks would know, and I don't see how or why Vince would want to cater to the smarks. So, shoot or worked shoot?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



I hear voices too said:


> Does anybody else think that what happened with Danielson last night was a shoot? Because, personally, I don't see how what Danielson said could have been approved by Vince. Stuff like "Vince is in your ear telling you what to say" and "you're a poor man's J.R." and "Vince likes big men" "I wasn't made by the WWE machine" etc. Most of these things seem like stuff only smarks would know, and I don't see how or why Vince would want to cater to the smarks. So, shoot or worked shoot?


It was a worked shoot promo, like joey styles worked shoot when he quit raw in 2006. Danielson was allowed to do this, it was a fantastic promo too.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



I hear voices too said:


> Does anybody else think that what happened with Danielson last night was a shoot? Because, personally, I don't see how what Danielson said could have been approved by Vince. Stuff like "Vince is in your ear telling you what to say" and "you're a poor man's J.R." and "Vince likes big men" "I wasn't made by the WWE machine" etc. Most of these things seem like stuff only smarks would know, and I don't see how or why Vince would want to cater to the smarks. So, shoot or worked shoot?


Why do people keep thinking these promos are shoots when NXT *IS NOT LIVE*? If Danielson said something he wasn't supposed to say, WWE wouldn't have put it on TV. Come on now guys, use your heads. 

If it's taped and it ends up on TV, then it's not a shoot.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



I hear voices too said:


> Does anybody else think that what happened with Danielson last night was a shoot? Because, personally, I don't see how what Danielson said could have been approved by Vince. Stuff like "Vince is in your ear telling you what to say" and "you're a poor man's J.R." and "Vince likes big men" "I wasn't made by the WWE machine" etc. Most of these things seem like stuff only smarks would know, and I don't see how or why Vince would want to cater to the smarks. So, shoot or worked shoot?


If WWE didn't like what was said they would have just edited it out of the show. Almost nothing is a shoot in the ring. A guy isn't going to do something to piss Vince off when he is making so much money.


----------



## I hear voices too (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I wasn't aware that NXT wasn't live. I assumed that since ECW was live, NXT was also.

I guess that answers my question.

So when is it taped? With Smackdown?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

I'm actually not sure. It would make sense. People could begin to agree with Cole (at least on the fact that Danielson shouldn't be attacking defenseless commentators) and show sympathy for Cole. If he did go heel, I would love that, because he WAS at his best as a heel in ROH while he held the World title. If he came back cocky and tore through the roster, ala Kurt Angle, that would be epic. Looks like the beard is on it's way back (which makes me wonder, will Punk's beard be shaved off?).

Either way though, his return as Bryan Danielson will be great.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



DFUSCMAN said:


> It was a worked shoot promo, like joey styles worked shoot when he quit raw in 2006. Danielson was allowed to do this, it was a fantastic promo too.


Exactly. The WWE knows that these opinions exist. Compare it to a professional basketball or football player speaking out against the league. That's sorta what happened, except it's a scripted show.



> So when is it taped? With Smackdown?


Yessir.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

His promo was kind of intense, but at the same time it felt kind of like when that one kid in class gets really angry, and then starts to cry.

I just cringed when he kept repeating, and not finishing, the line "You're a poor man's JR."
Christ, say the line a little less awkwardly.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*What next for Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson*

After the epic worked shoot last night on nxt what is next for daniel bryan im hoping for a run in at over the limit to take out cole


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



jurome said:


> His promo was kind of intense, but at the same time it felt kind of like when that one kid in class gets really angry, and then starts to cry.
> 
> I just cringed when he kept repeating, and not finishing, the line "You're a poor man's JR."
> Christ, say the line a little less awkwardly.


LOL but he didn't cry. Alright, Danielson is a real man and a fighter who has every right to claim to be a legitimate tough guy. He's not feminent or let's things people say slide and then does what you claim to be "awkward" things and then breaks down and cries intensely. If anything I thought Cole looked more like the cry baby in that instance especially after he got hit by Danielson. After that too when he went to the back to recompose himself I wouldn't be surprised if he cried. Danielson got angry and everybody around him was trying to rile him up but he never cried once in that promo or looked that way so I don't see your point. Had you have said Cole looked like he was gonna cry when he was laying on the floor with that stupid look on his face then I'd totally agree with you. There's nothing wrong for a man to cry but in this instance with jackasses like Cole and Matt Striker who don't mean piss to anybody and aren't your family or mean anything emotional to you I wouldn't let it bother me. Fuck Cole.

And sorry Danielson is not Bipolar and he doesn't have IED. He's just a loose cannon and he's on a different level on his life then the school yard. Terrible comparison on your part but I can understand since your probably in high school still.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



I hear voices too said:


> Does anybody else think that what happened with Danielson last night was a shoot? Because, personally, I don't see how what Danielson said could have been approved by Vince. Stuff like "Vince is in your ear telling you what to say" and "you're a poor man's J.R." and "Vince likes big men" "I wasn't made by the WWE machine" etc. Most of these things seem like stuff only smarks would know, and I don't see how or why Vince would want to cater to the smarks. So, shoot or worked shoot?


Vince knows we exist and if it would still make him money, he'd love to cater to us. Unfortunately though, nxt or the smark show, wont make him money. Only Raw or the "boring to smarks" show makes him money.


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Seriously, that promo/shoot was brilliant. It actually looked like The Miz/Cole/Striker didn't expect that at all and their reactions seemed genuine. Surprised the hell out of me!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: What next for Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson*

I think we've already got a few threads where this is being discussed.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: What next for Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson*

Pretty sure there are a few people who need to get their fucking heads kicked in. 

But yeah, at the very least half of the discussion on the NXT board is about Bryan Danielson.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



youngb11 said:


> Vince knows we exist and if it would still make him money, he'd love to cater to us. Unfortunately though, nxt or the smark show, wont make him money. Only Raw or the "boring to smarks" show makes him money.


Although the WWE has recently begun to figure out how to cater to all types of fans, on all the weekly shows. RAW and Smackdown have both been on fire lately, in both departments (wrestling and entertainment). The WWE is heading back to being edgy (but not a carbon copy of the Attitude era). They're ushering in a new generation of talent, and Danielson's going to be a WWE Legend by the time he's done.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LOL but he didn't cry. Alright, Danielson is a real man and a fighter who has every right to claim to be a legitimate tough guy. He's not feminent or let's things people say slide and then does what you claim to be "awkward" things and then breaks down and cries intensely. If anything I thought Cole looked more like the cry baby in that instance especially after he got hit by Danielson. After that too when he went to the back to recompose himself I wouldn't be surprised if he cried. Danielson got angry and everybody around him was trying to rile him up but he never cried once in that promo or looked that way so I don't see your point. Had you have said Cole looked like he was gonna cry when he was laying on the floor with that stupid look on his face then I'd totally agree with you. There's nothing wrong for a man to cry but in this instance with jackasses like Cole and Matt Striker who don't mean piss to anybody and aren't your family or mean anything emotional to you I wouldn't let it bother me. Fuck Cole.
> 
> And sorry Danielson is not Bipolar and he doesn't have IED. He's just a loose cannon and he's on a different level on his life then the school yard. Terrible comparison on your part but I can understand since your probably in high school still.


Whoa whoa whoa. Slow down your horses. It's one thing to disagree with me, its another to then downrep someone for having a differing opinion from yours.

I never once stated that he was like a child. I merely stated that when he was getting all upset at Cole, he looked overcome with emotion. Thus, my statement of the promo being "intense." I also added on to the fact that he looked like he was filled with emotion to the point where tears would soon come out if they were there in the first place.

Geez, 

And my referencing to his awkward line is simple: the line didn't come out smooth. It was stuttered and it looked like it wasn't natural for him to say that line.

Bryan marks piss me off. Just sayin'.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Not only was the Danielson promo one of the best promos in a past couple of years, it has to be one of the most shocking things that has came out of the 'E as well. Literally, I was shock and surprise when Danielson said those things that we've been known about for years.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

Danielsons new Gimmick is that he is a REAL danger and threat to the WWE, even Josh and Styles were going on about how "He's dangerous"

"I'm a long time Daniel Bryan fan but wrestlers
shouldn't assault announcers, not even Cole. The kid is dangerous and a legal liability. After NXT last night, I interviewed Daniel Bryan and Michael Cole. I don't think Cole and I are ever going to friendly while I'm with WWE. I'm still smiling about Daniel Bryan's NXT rant and attack of an announcer. I did the same about 4 years ago and it was very cathartic."

So Danielson is going to return as a monster sadist face.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

that promo was completly awesome i liked every minute of it. from punk and regal agreeing with bryan to him bashing the hell outta cole. also have to give credit to cole though, he copped a pretty nice beating


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

he verbally assualted the miz, spoke rudely to striker whose a heel and beat up cole who the IWC don't like. He seems like a face to me, pretty much a face for everybody's taste


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



erikstans07 said:


> Although the WWE has recently begun to figure out how to cater to all types of fans, on all the weekly shows. RAW and Smackdown have both been on fire lately, in both departments (wrestling and entertainment). The WWE is heading back to being edgy (but not a carbon copy of the Attitude era). They're ushering in a new generation of talent, and Danielson's going to be a WWE Legend by the time he's done.


excellent post and i agree that the wwe is shifting but not copying because that'd be a failure(ahem like the other promotion) ... but sadly some won't like the wwe again unless they curse, blade and degrade women


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What next for Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson*

The mods can close this thread after making it i realised there are already about 50 threads discussing it


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*A Bryan Danielson gimmick idea.*

Well I think they should give him kind of an 'everyman' gimmick. Kinda like Austin's but way different, he can be a normal person who is just trying to achieve his dreams but faces a lot of critics on his way to the top like people doubting him for his size (kinda like Cole) and him keeps on proving them wrong by facing his challenges face to face and beating all odds at the end through determination and courages and he finally reaches his goal when he becomes the WWE champion. This way i reckon the fans would be able to relate and really get behind Danielson.

Thoughts.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

Cole is not just hated by us, he is booed by most people over 12, and cheered by nobody. If Danielson gets any negative heat it will be because he snapped in general. I personally think WWE just won back a lot of lost fans with that promo Danielson cut.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: A Bryan Danielson gimmick idea.*

A Bryan Danielson gimmick idea:

________________.

It's worked thus far.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



jurome said:


> I just cringed when he kept repeating, and not finishing, the line "You're a poor man's JR."
> Christ, say the line a little less awkwardly.


I noticed that too, but I think what happened was as he was crossing behind the table he got tied up on Cole'ss headset cord and had to kick it out of the way in the middle of saying the line, which threw him off.


----------



## RoodyP00 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

If RAW is Jericho , NXT is Danielson. Gotta give credit to Cole and Danielson for making this angle so damn interesting , everyone just cant wait for Danielson to lock the cattle mutilation on some guy .


----------



## njbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

WWE wants him to be face. There's no shoot invlolved tough. The promo ran too smoothly and had too many people playing a role in it for Danielson to have been going very far from the script. I think he means what he said, and I think that WWE know he means it (he has talked on the topic in indy promos), but they have either come up with the idea or Danielson could have posed it to them. Either way, I give that promo a standing ovation. Danielson is by far the most intriguing wrestler to watch progress right now. If WWE do something edgy and close to the truth with him, and give him good wrestlers to feud with, Danielson could be a ratings draw for WWE very soon. I think he's ready for Smackdown or RAW judging by what I've seen.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I just realised that they've started to inject some Ken Shamrock influence into his character. That was exactly the right thing to do with him.


----------



## xHartxLegacyx (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

Danielson > you.


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Pauli_Mascona said:


> Don't misunderstand me btw, I like the guy. And I really like to see him succeed in the WWE. But until I haven't seen him do a wwe style promo and get good reaction to it I still have doubts.



Quoting myself here 

Ok this weeks nXt was proof that he can handle it  I was doubting him, I was wrong. It was an awesome promo, he got the audience easily on his hand, job well done. I hope he can keep this up and gives us some more interesting moments on nXt.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

His attack on Cole was "soft" enough to still leave him face.
It would have been more brutal (chair shots, slam on the floor)
if they intended to turn him heel- and he would have been
welcomed by Jericho with more appraisal.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

So like, where are we on the naming thing.

it's evident what the fans want him to be called.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



dabossb said:


> Watch this clip of him ripping into alex shelly, the crowd and czw, then swallow your words. This just in, WWE is telling him to be poor in his recent promos for storyline purposes ONLY, and care to know why? Well it is for the unbelievable purpose of developing his character much like an onion, by slowly layering it on. Ultimately this will create the direct opposite of a benoit in his character's charisma, and him having similar to beniot's in-ring charisma. Thus creating as someone said on here frankenstien's monster lol.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.


The problem is, most here are both too stupid and too impatient to let a storyline develop itself. Anyone with half a brain could see that this first "season" of NXT was done largely to get Brian over.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



Paradigm said:


> Because it's a ridiculously complex theory, with no basis on evidence, but instead speculation on perceived fact. That's why you are in "such a minority". This isn't a case of the emperor's new clothes, you've got a theory, which could be correct, but don't act so self righteous as if it's blindingly obvious, when the reality is that all evidence of NXT flys in the face of your theory.


Don't you look foolish now.

Like I said before, it was obvious from the get-go that Brian was going to be made a huge star out of this. Obvious to anyone with at least half a brain that is.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I love how people think guys like Swagger and Miz are great on the mic, but everyone claims BD has no personality.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

His promo was pretty awesome and further proves they see him as a star. I highly doubt they'd let someone talk about the company like that and fire them.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> I love how people think guys like Swagger and Miz are great on the mic, but everyone claims BD has no personality.


But Swagger and Miz are great on the mic. But I see your point.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



RoodyP00 said:


> If RAW is Jericho , NXT is Danielson. Gotta give credit to Cole and Danielson for making this angle so damn interesting , *everyone just cant wait for Danielson to lock the cattle mutilation on some guy .*


He's already kinda put it on Darren Young and it got reversed.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

That promo by Daniels was the best I've seen from any WWE star in a long time. I was in agreement with what he said and the passion he said it was awesome.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



ChrisBee said:


> Don't you look foolish now.
> 
> Like I said before, it was obvious from the get-go that Brian was going to be made a huge star out of this. Obvious to anyone with at least half a brain that is.


He really doesn't though. He admitted that he changed his opinion on Danielson. I have no problem with that.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



TaylorFitz said:


> He really doesn't though. He admitted that he changed his opinion on Danielson. I have no problem with that.


Well, as long as YOU have no problem with it. That's the important thing.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Tempest said:


> That promo by Daniels was the best I've seen from any WWE star in a long time. I was in agreement with what he said and the passion he said it was awesome.


After reading your comment, I realized what the difference with Bryan's promo compared to someone like Cena. Bryan only raised his voice when he needed to, unlike Cena who tends to shout an entire promo. This gives the promo a lot more realism and makes it feel like he really means what he's saying.

ps. That wasn't intended as a "Bash Cena comment", he was just the first guy to come to mind.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Masta-Bassist said:


> After reading your comment, I realized what the difference with Bryan's promo compared to someone like Cena. Bryan only raised his voice when he needed to, unlike Cena who tends to shout an entire promo. This gives the promo a lot more realism and makes it feel like he really means what he's saying.
> 
> ps. That wasn't intended as a "Bash Cena comment", he was just the first guy to come to mind.


The same could apply to a guy like Rhino, shouting should be saved for the right moments, Cena did not do that too well on Raw Monday.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Tenacious.C. said:


> He's already kinda put it on Darren Young and it got reversed.


LOL and it only took like 1-2 seconds.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I just came ITT to say Danielson pwns

Carry on


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Masta-Bassist said:


> After reading your comment, I realized what the difference with Bryan's promo compared to someone like Cena. Bryan only raised his voice when he needed to, unlike Cena who tends to shout an entire promo. This gives the promo a lot more realism and makes it feel like he really means what he's saying.
> 
> ps. That wasn't intended as a "Bash Cena comment", he was just the first guy to come to mind.


Cena has actually cut an awesome promo before Wrestlemania, the one with him and Vince.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEN7n7Je-zw


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Cena has actually cut an awesome promo before Wrestlemania, the one with him and Vince.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEN7n7Je-zw


Why post that? really. We all know he has great mic skills but like the dude said, he shouts too much. Why post that video?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Punk_4_Life said:


> Why post that? really. We all know he has great mic skills but like the dude said, he shouts too much. Why post that video?


because he didn't shout at all during it.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*



Onmi said:


> because he didn't shout at all during it.


1 time... wow, yeah that changes that fact that he shouts in 99% of his promos


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Bryan coming back as a heel?*

i'm torn. he cut a heel promo imo, but then again, they're setting up cole to be a heel. that's pretty much what cole needs to be on NXT. i'd much prefer to see heel daniel at least early on. this has potential to be one of the best played angles of the year.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I'd shit myself laughing if it turned out this whole thing wasn't a work, Danielson's been fired and Michael Cole's pressing charges.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

i would laugh at it too but athe wwe for not thinking "shit he was legit but look at the reaction, lets keep him and run with this as a story"


----------



## The Governer (Oct 7, 2009)

*WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



> “*I think my actions were unprofessional and I’d do them all over again*,” Daniel Bryan said with conviction. “You can only be pushed so much before you get to that breaking point, you know, and at some point you need to stand up for yourself. And if an announcer feels like he has free reign to bury you at every opportunity, you have to make him accountable for what he says.”
> 
> Daniel Bryan explained to WWE.com that he believes he has every right to stand up for himself and it was only a matter of time before he called out Cole.
> 
> ...


Great interview in my opinion, really pushing Danielson/Bryan towards not only a future in the WWE, but a gimmick in which he goes against the traditional WWE Superstars he mentions. Im surprised WWE.com allows such open attacks on Otunga and the acceptance of the Indy scene, something there keeping as a main part of Danielsons gimmick. Also praise goes to the continuation of Cole's persona. Top stuff from the 'E right now, I can only wait for his re-debut, cant wait to see how far this guy goes. Im sure its all the way to the top.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

NXT really is the next evoluation of WWE then.. Or atleast Danielson's gimmick is. The line between kayfabe and reality is blurred. Maybe this is WWE's way to combat smarks.. when they include things like this to their storylines, it might become harder to tell what is kayfabe and what isn't. They're doing the same thing with some wrestlers twitters.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Damn. I guess they really do believe in Danielson.

Quite rightly, of course - but still, it's bloody wonderful to witness.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Fucking fantastic. Goddamn whose brainchild is this angle?


----------



## The Governer (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Its as if the writers have realised, FINALLY, that PG rating doesnt have to mean cheap jokes aimed at kids, but deeper, more meaningful and consistent storylines. I see NXT as a test of this theory, one can only hope that with the rise of Danielson, more storylines will rise in this vein with him.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*

I always thought Danielson was a great wrestler.

I fail to see how that promo was any good? If that passes for personality these days, then WWE is in more trouble than I thought. He's not believable at all, just made comments pointed at smarks.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Wow clearly the WWE has a lot of faith in Danielson! 

Epic burial of Otunga:lmao


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I can't believe that they are letting this fly. I'm pumped that they are though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I'm not surprised that they're "letting him" speak out against Otunga.

WWE hasn't had the same attitude towards Otunga since he essentially buried himself on that episode of RAW.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Good interview, interesting stuff. 

However, I haven't heard the name Bryan Danielson since he got eliminated, so maybe they changed their minds and are sticking with Daniel Bryan...oh well it's just a name.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



The Governer said:


> Its as if the writers have realised, FINALLY, that PG rating doesnt have to mean cheap jokes aimed at kids, but deeper, more meaningful and consistent storylines. I see NXT as a test of this theory, one can only hope that with the rise of Danielson, more storylines will rise in this vein with him.


Damn, awesome interview. I am loving what they are doing with it and I really hope they keep the fire burning with this. 

Like The Governer said, it seems like WWE is finally realizing that PG doesn't have to mean the product is like watching a Disney movie.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



DesolationRow said:


> Fucking fantastic. Goddamn whose brainchild is this angle?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



New School Fire said:


> Good interview, interesting stuff.
> 
> However, I haven't heard the name Bryan Danielson since he got eliminated, so maybe they changed their minds and are sticking with Daniel Bryan...oh well it's just a name.


on NXT he's daniel bryan, when he moves to the roster he'll be bryan danielson


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I have to say I love the direction this storyline is taking. Like previously mentioned, they really are mixing kayfabe and reality. This is looking like a storyline that could make Danielson an immediate main eventer when he moves to either Raw or Smackdown. Danielson has really won me over with his promo skills and charisma and in-ring ability. I love the dig at Otunga. He is absolute crap and I don't know what anyone sees in that talentless hack.


----------



## ThTmp4 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

If it's any consolation, Todd Grisham referred to him as Bryan Daniels the other day.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



> “He’s going to sit there and say that I have no ‘it’ factor, I have no charisma and stuff like that, but he’ll sit there and put over David Otunga and he can’t even run the ropes right,” Daniel Bryan said.


Ohhhhh shnap.


----------



## Mordaci (Apr 15, 2005)

*WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

(In the voice of The Miz)

Daniel Bryan has no personality......REALLY?????

Daniel Bryan can't cut a promo to say his life.....REALLY????

Daniel Bryan is gonna kick somebody's fucking head in.....REALLY????

It was Michael Coles......REALLY??????

Is Daniel Bryan Better than the Miz.........(Punk and Regal laughing their heads off) BY MILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, where are all you guys who doubted the fact the Danielson didn't have what it takes to entertain you? Are you a fan now or are you still hating on him?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

There's like a sticky thread of the same exact thing in this section..


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Not that serious dude.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Danielson is overrated.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Dont think their was that many people bashing him on here
tweet michael cole about it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> Danielson is overrated.


How so?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I always thought Danielson was a great wrestler.
> 
> I fail to see how that promo was any good? If that passes for personality these days,* then WWE is in more trouble than I thought*. He's not believable at all, just made comments pointed at smarks.


Nah, id say the fact that Sheamus, Morrison, Kofi, Swagger and McIntyre are the guys who are meant to be the next big stars is a tad more worrying.

Danielson is good news.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



CM12Punk said:


> But *Swagger* and *Miz *are *great on the mic*. But I see your point.


....Great...seriously? I not even going to argue a claim like that.


----------



## Mordaci (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



SJFCPEEP said:


> Dont think their was that many people bashing him on here
> tweet michael cole about it.


Not that many people where bashing him on his talent but quiet a few did say he wasn't good on the mic and would probably job out. So far he has cut two solid promos in a row. The one when he got cut and the one this past tuesday. I'm excited to see what happens next because it is about time.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Anyone who said that was probably just ignorant, and has since gone into hiding.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Danielson is clearly overrated -- it's not like he's had the greatest matches in the world. And even if he has, since I'll surely be proven wrong if I sit down and watch his matches, what does GREAT WRESTLING .. have to do with .. WRESTLING ..

I mean, he's clearly not as charismatic at all. How can he be ? He's from the indy's.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



SJFCPEEP said:


> How so?


Probably because he isn't as amazing as people make him out to be. People act like he's a wrestling god and he isn't.


I am not saying he is a horrible wrestler but he isn't OMG MY EYES JUST FELL OUT, THIS GUY IS FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

slight problem.

Cena did run the indies just not for anywhere near the same length or the same exposure that BD got.

Otherwise awesome from the Dragon if this is a new direction for the WWE as a whole I think I'll cry tears of joy, I would like if Vince goes to Bryan Danielson on Raw "You have one chance, to make me money" he goes out and cuts an epic promo and that's his contract in the bag


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



gatorca14 said:


> I have to say I love the direction this storyline is taking. Like previously mentioned, they really are mixing kayfabe and *reality*. This is looking like a storyline that could make Danielson an immediate main eventer when he moves to either Raw or Smackdown. Danielson has really won me over with his promo skills and charisma and in-ring ability. I love the dig at Otunga. He is absolute crap and I don't know what anyone sees in that talentless hack.


What if the belief of "politics and big men" isn't reality? What if the dirt sheets really just made it up and the WWE is just finally taking note of it to appeal to a broader audience?

^ But yeah ignore what I said above, I'm just being a dick. He really does have pretty solid mic skills but can WWE booking keep Bryans' momentum going? Because I'm actually worried that they'd fuck up somewhere down the line.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

dam awesome how they letting danielson speak kinda in a real way, cuz a lot of things he says are true. i never would have thought wwe would let someone in their company to talk about them like that.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

This angle seems way too good to be Vince's idea


----------



## Mordaci (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



AdrianG4 said:


> Danielson is clearly overrated -- it's not like he's had the greatest matches in the world. And even if he has, since I'll surely be proven wrong if I sit down and watch his matches, what does GREAT WRESTLING .. have to do with .. WRESTLING ..
> 
> I mean, he's clearly not as charismatic at all. How can he be ? He's from the indy's.


Wow you really have no idea what your talking about. Some of your favor WWE guys were on the indy scene before they got to the WWE. To name a few. CM Punk, Regal, Ted Jr., Jericho, Kofi, Rey Mysterio, Goldust and the list goes on. I haven't mention some of the top guys who came through the indy scene and most if not all of them are solid, good, or great on the mic. Some are the most charismatic guys on the roster. So I'm not sure about the logic behind your statement.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



jasonviyavong said:


> This angle seems way too good to be Vince's idea


when vince wants someone to be big, he'll focus on them and make sure they become big.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Mordaci said:


> Wow you really have no idea what your talking about. Some of your favor WWE guys were on the indy scene before they got to the WWE. To name a few. CM Punk, Regal, Ted Jr., Jericho, Kofi, Rey Mysterio, Goldust and the list goes on. I haven't mention some of the top guys who came through the indy scene and most if not all of them are solid, good, or great on the mic. Some are the most charismatic guys on the roster. So I'm not sure about the logic behind your statement.


SARCASM


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> Probably because he isn't as amazing as people make him out to be. People act like he's a wrestling god and he isn't.
> 
> 
> I am not saying he is a horrible wrestler but he isn't OMG MY EYES JUST FELL OUT, THIS GUY IS FUCKING AMAZING.


it takes 2 to tango ... put danielson with a guy like jericho or kidd and your jaw will be on the floor.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

While I do not necessarily disagree with the idea behind this thread, that initial post is extremely irritating.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I can't believe I'm reading this with my own two eyeballs. So much win. Its like everything you could ever have dreamed of all at once.

Nice to see Joey Styles involved too. Maybe he'll become Dragon's personal announcer lol.

Good wrestling is so easy to book. Its just that we've seen morons make such a hash of it for so long. All you ever really need to do is emphasise the realities of any given situation. That way the audience have something tangible that they can actually relate to.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> it takes 2 to tango ... put danielson with a guy like jericho or kidd and your jaw will be on the floor.


Just because one guy is jaw dropping awesome doesn't always mean the other guy will be as well.

I don't hate Danielson but I don't really like him, either, which also has no influence on how overrated I personally think he is.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Mordaci said:


> Seriously, where are all you guys who doubted the fact the Danielson didn't have what it takes to entertain you? Are you a fan now or are you still hating on him?


_Entertain_ or entertainers are such a terrible way of putting it. It makes pro wrestlers seem like clowns. 

I prefer the word _Performer_. Much more respectable.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> ....Great...seriously? I not even going to argue a claim like that.


Ok Swagger is decent at best, but the Miz is great on the mic.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Good read. I'm surprised at how much they're letting him say.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I feel like he's speaking for every disgruntled WWE fan out there. Seems like a great idea to get fans that have given up on the product start watching again.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I really like where they're going with his character. I feel that Bryan can be the character that they wanted CM Punk to be when he first came in the WWE--the type of guy who uses stiff kicks and can make you tap at any time with an MMA style. I liked how Joey Styles called him "dangerous" recently too, as if this new Bryan is the type of guy that others should fear in and out of the ring. If they build this up right, fans will look past Bryan's size and see him as a legit threat to any WWE superstar.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I love this thread. From the bashing of Otunga to Cena, and the openness of speaking the truth.



The Governer said:


> “I’m sure if you look at everyone who comes here – the guys they push to the top – the John Cenas, the Batistas, the Randy Ortons – they’ve never done a minute on the independent scene. They’re all guys who are made here in WWE,” he said. “If you look at the older generations – the Chris Jerichos, the William Regals, the guys like that – those guys were all made outside of here and then came in and when they came in they were ready to be top guys.”


Clearly, Daniel wants this and feels like he deserves this. Great interview.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



AdrianG4 said:


> Danielson is clearly overrated -- it's not like he's had the greatest matches in the world. And even if he has, since I'll surely be proven wrong if I sit down and watch his matches, what does GREAT WRESTLING .. have to do with .. WRESTLING ..
> 
> I mean, he's clearly not as charismatic at all. How can he be ? He's from the indy's.


fpalm


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Daniel Bryan is shit. but Bryan Danielson is awesome. 8*D


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

I'm right here man. I think he's a great wrestler but sucks on the mic and that includes Ring of Honor and the first week of NXT. 

However, that's not his fault. Anyone that goes to WWE needs to realize they are not going to be as good as they were wherever they were last. At least nowadays.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



AdrianG4 said:


> Danielson is clearly overrated -- it's not like he's had the greatest matches in the world. And even if he has, since I'll surely be proven wrong if I sit down and watch his matches, what does GREAT WRESTLING .. have to do with .. WRESTLING ..
> 
> I mean, he's clearly not as charismatic at all. How can he be ? He's from the indy's.


Moron.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson*

I have a little bad feeling. When people hype something up so much it usually ends up dissapointing them. Take WM26 for example, it had the potential to be one of the greatest but the crowd killed the Mania.


----------



## kmac007 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

This feels like Vince has finally got sick of the IWC and gone fine I will make them a character just for them...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


Genius.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



New School Fire said:


> Good interview, interesting stuff.
> 
> However, I haven't heard the name Bryan Danielson since he got eliminated, so maybe they changed their minds and are sticking with Daniel Bryan...oh well it's just a name.


Yeah i'm not so sure on the name change either, think he was just teasing...

Great Interview, starting to be a little less kayfabe which is great to see.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Really glad they are letting him have this apart of his character. Looks like WWE wants to push him as a underdog type but not in the typical manor that they usually do it in.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

Pretty awesome stuff!!! I'm realy hyped now, because Danielson proved, without a shadow of a doubt, that he has the charisma and mic skills to realy get over in the 'E!!! Not to mention his dedication and in-ring skills, that were never questioned!!!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I disagree with wrestlers using the word "push" in WWE interviews or obvious reasons.

Other than that, good interview.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



CMPunk665 said:


> I can't believe that they are letting this fly. I'm pumped that they are though.


You obviously haven't been watching WWE long. They've done angles to cater to "smarks" lots of times in the past. They just haven't done one for a long time.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



.BD said:


> I disagree with wrestlers using the word "push" in WWE interviews or obvious reasons.
> 
> Other than that, good interview.


I love it when they stretch 'kayfabe' as much as they can.

Oh and I thought he was changing his name to Bryan Danielson, when is this going to take place?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

When will people get it? Bryan had no momentum for weeks until his elimination so of course people tend to think he's boring. That's fucking natural tbh.

I loved his promo against Cole/Miz, I really did, but the bandwagon is now becoming quite enormous, doesn't it?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Another Daniel Bryan thread?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*

I don't mind when HHH or co. toe the kayfabe line that are only really obvious to the smarky fanbase, but I don't think that the WWE should ever use words like "push" in an interview.

Just like when Shelton/Christian promised to "steal the show" on ECW last year and were "keeping each other in good condition" to ensure they could achieve this. Don't get me wrong, I like Shelton, BD hmm and Christian. However, on the surface, pro wrestling SHOULD be about beating your opponent, not "receiving a push" or "putting on a great show".


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Danielson is the average guy whos good at wrestling and that will get him OVER.*

From his promo on the most recent NXT, he comes across as the average guys whos good at wrestling. people will connect to him and i believe that is how the wwe will use him. like he's just a plain guy and isnt immune to anything. he can put on good matches and lose matches but he always fights no matter what.

is that what you guys gathered as well?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Danielson is the average guy whos good at wrestling and that will get him OVER.*

He is a GREAT wrestler. I've been marking for him for a while in the indies.
He's not your typical 250lbs+ of muscle WWE guy , but he's a better worker than 1/2 the WWE locker room.
His weakness has probably been his promos in the past... but on NXT I think he showed he can knock out a solid promo (understatement)
You are right tho , he has this unsaid connection with the crowd that you can't really put your finger on. I think he's going to be a great addition to the WWE.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Danielson is the average guy whos good at wrestling and that will get him OVER.*

Yeah, his gimmick should be the guy who doesn't quit, no matter what. He loses some, he wins some but he is always the guy that gives 110%. A little bit like Benoit. He had this fighting persona and people loved him. 
If the WWE has any interest in turning him into a huge star (and I think they have) this will be the way to do it, I think.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

He could maybe wear the old cape thing he wore in 2005 when he had the black tights and the crazy beard, it made him look like a vampire, it was pretty cool. Although I do like his current ring jacket.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Danielson is the average guy whos good at wrestling and that will get him OVER.*

How many Danielson threads do we need?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*

No. Why change whats working?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson needs a make over !*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Ya queer or something bro?


Dude let's get real .. Attire is a very important thing for a wrestler to succeed .. Imagine where Rey would have been without the mask and the flashy pants .. Imagine Rey in short pants , that would have been so stupid .. U need to get over with the crowd , that's the most important thing in wrestling and attire plays a role .. No offense ..


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> Just because one guy is jaw dropping awesome doesn't always mean the other guy will be as well.
> 
> I don't hate Danielson but I don't really like him, either, which also has no influence on how overrated I personally think he is.


Care to share what matches you've actually seen of his outside of WWE? Because whilst there is a huge bandwagon who are behind him, there's also a smaller bandwagon trying to grab an inch of attention by saying he's "overrated."

His matches with Nigel McGuinness at Unified, Driven and the Anniversary show are legit some of the best of the last 20 years. His match against KENTA in ROH is one of my favourites ever. Also his matches with Low Ki, Paul London, Roderick Strong, Chris Hero, Samoa Joe etc.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

Danielson was booked to look boring.

Now, he's getting some momentum.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*

To be quite honest, no one said that Danielson was boring... Daniel Bryan is boring.


----------



## David Hynes (May 11, 2007)

*Re: WWE.com interview with Danielson...discussing Cole and Future*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this with my own two eyeballs. So much win. Its like everything you could ever have dreamed of all at once.
> 
> Nice to see Joey Styles involved too. Maybe he'll become Dragon's personal announcer lol.
> 
> Good wrestling is so easy to book. Its just that we've seen morons make such a hash of it for so long. All you ever really need to do is emphasise the realities of any given situation. That way the audience have something tangible that they can actually relate to.


That would be amazing, if he came out to announce all of his matches solo and had the other two muted for the duration, as a short ter storyline I trhink it would be great!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Not only is today Morrissey's birthday but also...Happy birthday American Dragon!

Think we should have some kind of circlejerk or such like to mark the occasion.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> Finally, Daniel Bryan had an important message for WWE Management – he refuses to back down.
> 
> “Well they can try and hold me down as much as they want,” Daniel Bryan said. “If they give me one segment, if they give me one segment like they did tonight, I will be the star of the show.”


Just felt like commenting on this part of the interview on WWE.com with Danielson. It looks like he's gonna have a "I'll get over on my own" gimmick, where he'll do things that the WWE writers wouldn't normally have someone do. I'm sure we'll see a lot of him grabbing the mic before his matches, saying things like "Who cares about Cena vs. Triple H in the main event? Watch me make this guy scream for his life until I make him TAP OUT! Then tell me the real star of this company is."

I've been thinking and whoever thinks Danielson won't succeed in the WWE is out of their mind. He's one of those guys (like HBK, Benoit, Jericho, Eddie, Angle) that if you fuck their career, it would be a TRAGEDY, because they're that good. He's not getting any younger either, as he's 29 today.

Happy Birthday Dragon.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Just felt like commenting on this part of the interview on WWE.com with Danielson. It looks like he's gonna have a "I'll get over on my own" gimmick, where he'll do things that the WWE writers wouldn't normally have someone do. I'm sure we'll see a lot of him grabbing the mic before his matches, saying things like "Who cares about Cena vs. Triple H in the main event? Watch me make this guy scream for his life until I make him TAP OUT! Then tell me the real star of this company is."
> 
> I've been thinking and whoever thinks Danielson won't succeed in the WWE is out of their mind. He's one of those guys (like HBK, Benoit, Jericho, Eddie, Angle) that if you fuck their career, it would be a TRAGEDY, because they're that good. He's not getting any younger either, as he's 29 today.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dragon.


Well said.

Danielson's character will evolve to great heights.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Just felt like commenting on this part of the interview on WWE.com with Danielson. It looks like he's gonna have a "I'll get over on my own" gimmick, where he'll do things that the WWE writers wouldn't normally have someone do. I'm sure we'll see a lot of him grabbing the mic before his matches, saying things like "Who cares about Cena vs. Triple H in the main event? Watch me make this guy scream for his life until I make him TAP OUT! Then tell me the real star of this company is."
> 
> I've been thinking and whoever thinks Danielson won't succeed in the WWE is out of their mind. He's one of those guys (like HBK, Benoit, Jericho, Eddie, Angle) that if you fuck their career, it would be a TRAGEDY, because they're that good. He's not getting any younger either, as he's 29 today.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dragon.


Can you possibly elaborate on that? Your post made basically no sense. Most youngsters in TNA aren't even 29 so I don't see where he is losing time. Especially with Matt Morgan and Christian getting the pushes I don't know what your point is. Just because those two guys are well past their "early 30s" doesn't mean they should be depushed in any shape or form, but well, then again I won't push aside two top contenders at pretty early age, I tend to use common sense. Especially for danielson (who you have said is not a tenth of Chris Jerichos in ring ability which is laughable) he has a hell of a future ahead of him.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Goatlord said:


> Can you possibly elaborate on that? Your post made basically no sense. Most youngsters in TNA aren't even 29 so I don't see where he is losing time. Especially with Matt Morgan and Christian getting the pushes I don't know what your point is. Just because those two guys are well past their "early 30s" doesn't mean they should be depushed in any shape or form, but well, then again I won't push aside two top contenders at pretty early age, I tend to use common sense. Especially for danielson *(who you have said is not a tenth of Chris Jerichos in ring ability which is laughable)* he has a hell of a future ahead of him.


I said that? When? Where? Danielson's better than Jericho in the ring.

Whose side are you on anyway? I'm on Danielson's side, don't know why you don't think my post made sense. The dude that quoted it right before you seemed to understand it quite well. I'm basically saying that Danielson's going to have a great career in the WWE and it looks like they don't want to waste anytime with him, as if they start now while he's 29, they can get 10+ years of greatness out of him.


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

Danielson = overrated and boring.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol not getting any younger at 29?! Are you serious? That is very, very young for a pro wrestler in the WWE. He has more than 10 years left at this level, probably 15 in Danielsons case with his fitness.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> Danielson = overrated and boring.


Overrated yes. Boring? Well that's your own opinion and preference. I for one think his promo last week was the best thing in WWE Television in 2010.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

29 is a very good age if you ask me. Considering he has spent 10 years on the indy scene too, which means he essentially started when he was 18 and stuck with the sport.

He's definitely not boring in any aspect, maybe just his look but that really doesn't mean shit to me. The segment on NXT is the most entertaining segment the WWE has done in a long time.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

One thing I don't understand is why are they still referring to him as "Daniel Bryan"? He said 2 weeks ago that he was Bryan Danielson.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we can all agree on one thing, that man is OVER!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I personally believe wrestling, especially now more than ever, needs an everyday man. Do not confuse this with boring or dull. Dusty Rhodes was an everyday man; Steve Austin, for his time, was an everyday man in a sense, but the everyday man people _wanted_ to be, but could not muster the courage to do so. He already stands out in the WWE - most wear black trunks, have a clean cut or long hair, and are generally robotic in their execution. Bryan Danielson, for what it's worth, does not need to be repackaged nor does he need a different look. People _can_ relate to him.

I've often said people must stand out. Well, when _everyone_ stands out, it regresses, just like when nearly everybody is dull. Bryan Danielson fits a nice balance. I believe he can work under the WWE machine. Why? Because people can relate. Nowadays, we are getting away from the colorful gimmicks and so on of yesteryear, the bigger than life heroes and villains. The guys are still exaggerated, but they're definitely extensions of themselves unlike mid 80s - mid 90s WWF. I don't think he's boring at all. He's refreshing. He's not a McIntyre - a manufactured and almost artificial personality. His persona is organic. I have the utmost faith in the guy, but it falls not only to him, but WWE to give him the chance to succeed.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

was very impressed by danielsons showing this week on NXT 
you can see the passion when he was ripping cole it was great


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Grubbs89 said:


> was very impressed by danielsons showing this week on NXT
> you can see the passion when he was ripping cole it was great


At times I thought it was actually real hate and out of character.

Who said Danielson had no personality.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Alicks said:


> At times *I thought it was actually real* hate and out of character.
> 
> Who said Danielson had no personality.


And that's why it was that damn great.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: WHERE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SAID DANIELSON WAS BORING????*



Gin said:


> When will people get it? Bryan had no momentum for weeks until his elimination so of course people tend to think he's boring. That's fucking natural tbh.
> 
> I loved his promo against Cole/Miz, I really did, but the bandwagon is now becoming quite enormous, doesn't it?


Indeed it is. I'm happy to see I was a fan of the guy when only a select few knew who he was. It's just now he's on a bigger stage, he's getting noticed for his talent.

Just backs up why people should watch more ROH and PWG because hidden gems are all around, just waiting for the chance.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Alicks said:


> At times I thought it was actually real hate and out of character.
> 
> Who said Danielson had no personality.


It probably was real.

Not the Cole hate or the WWE hate, but the fact that he could've been main eventing WM by now if he was a bit bigger and was a home grown talent.


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was so impressed how he hit an announcer in the face. This Danielson guy is a VIRUS. He has alot of wrestling skills but him against the top stars in the WWE will never work well. Get rid of him while the WWE can. He had the nerve to threaten a little girl in the ROH video? C'mon. It seems like the Danielson fans are just coming up with so many reasons to keep this guy in the WWE. He got voted off of NXT by the pros. They are the experts.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

cashfire2003 said:


> *I was so impressed how he hit an announcer in the face.* This Danielson guy is a VIRUS. He has alot of wrestling skills but him against the top stars in the WWE will never work well. *Get rid of him while the WWE can. He had the nerve to threaten a little girl in the ROH video*? C'mon.


It's just a show dude. Sometimes I just can't tell if you're being serious or sarcastic.fpalm

And uhh remember? They didn't get voted off by the pros, WWE management eliminated him from NXT. The whole time through NXT, the pros were all talking good about him, except Miz.


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

cashfire2003 said:


> *Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again?* Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


Come on man. How old are you, really? You can't be serious. It's a scripted show. Do I need to break the news about Santa, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny too? Danielson could have been 10-0 on NXT, all it would have taken was a change of plans.

Have you even been paying attention anyway? It seems that the story is that Danielson didn't want to be Daniel Bryan, so he made Daniel Bryan look like a goof that loses matches against rookies and takes Pros to the limit. He's said that the real him is Bryan Danielson, a guy who kicks peoples heads in and is a champion.

You need to get a reality check bro... or a Skull Crushing Finale, if you will.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

cashfire2003 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

cashfire2003 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


You seem to be forgetting....that was Daniel Bryan....not Bryan Danielson. Bryan Danielson was self made. Daniel Bryan was created by the WWE Machine.


----------



## Main Event Mafia (Nov 30, 2008)

How comes WWE are mentioning his background? I thought it was taboo to mention indy scene? For this reason bryans promo seemed like shoot, although this is impossible. Im confused


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

What I don't understand is how some people arn't excited about Bryan Danielson even after watching his matches in ROH and some of his ROH promos. Before NXT, I hadn't watch a single Danielson match or even seen a picture of the guy. So I thought to my self, right i'll take a look at some matches this guy has been in and i'll watch some of his promos. And i've been hooked ever since I watch my first Bryan Danielson match.

People need to forget about Bryan Daniel and start thinking about Bryan Danielson.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait until Bryan Danielson becomes the star that the WWE wants him to be. I mean, he's already a star, but the WWE Universe doesn't REALLY know it yet.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

cashfire2003 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


Batista's win percentage this year is lower than Bryan Danielson's. He has wrestled in around 40 PPV main events so far in his career, including one last night. Wrestling is fake. It doesn't matter who 'wins'. It only matters who attracts the most attention. Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels are currently the only two other wrestlers who have their own personal threads on this forum. That says a lot about Dragon.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Batista's win percentage this year is lower than Bryan Danielson's. He has wrestled in around 40 PPV main events so far in his career, including one last night. Wrestling is *scripted*.


Fixed.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

TexTiger said:


> Fixed.


the word isn't necessarily broken since its personal preference on what word to use.


----------



## Y2JProblem (Sep 26, 2009)

afkatk said:


> the word isn't necessarily broken since its personal preference on what word to use.


Scripted and Fake are two different words. Use the correct one.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

Y2JProblem said:


> Scripted and Fake are two different words. Use the correct one.


they both apply to Professional wrestling though, which is why there's no need for the word to be "fixed".


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

jonny said:


> What I don't understand is how some people arn't excited about Bryan Danielson even after watching his matches in ROH and some of his ROH promos. Before NXT, I hadn't watch a single Danielson match or even seen a picture of the guy. So I thought to my self, right i'll take a look at some matches this guy has been in and i'll watch some of his promos. And i've been hooked ever since I watch my first Bryan Danielson match.
> 
> People need to forget about Bryan Daniel and start thinking about Bryan Danielson.


I was in the exact same boat. I don't watch much ROH so I didn't see any Danielson stuff, but going back now I can't believe what I've been missing.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

cashfire2003 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


apparently Michael Cole has a WF account...who knew xD


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> apparently Michael Cole has a WF account...who knew xD


who cared?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Just some stats on how big Bryan Danielson is based on a comparison of billed weights, which while lies are perhaps more accurate in terms of how big people are billed to be and therefore booked as. But do keep in mind all these figures are pure Kayfabe and may well have little bearing on reality.

Anyway here are the billed weights as per WWE.Com or wiki if no longer wrestling with WWE.

Bryan Danielson
Height: 5 feet 10 inches
Weight: 190 pounds

Other People:

Shawn Michaels
Height: 6 foot 1
Weight: 225 pounds

First Comparison is with his billed trainer Shawn Michaels. Michaels is only 2 Inches taller than Bryan but Michaels also has a great deal of weight over Danielson. One of Michaels greatest traits is being able to get a great match out of a big man which was what allowed him to be the top champ for a fair while and then go on to a fairly glorious return run which only recently ended, always booked as being possibly the best able to take people like HHH or Cena to the limit and even occasionally beat them. I have my doubts as to whether Brian can reach HBK like levels, but if he gets uber over and Vince continues to love him as he has seemed to so far then the sky really is the limit.

Eddie Guerrero: 
Height: 5 foot 8
Weight: 220 pounds

Danielson is actually 2 inches taller than Eddie. Eddie had to struggle and prove himself over and over, but with is great in ring ability and his improved mic work, which really aren't that great ealy on in his career but he worked and worked and he got AMAZING. Towards the end of his run Eddie was an upper mid carder who was always legitimate to through into a title shot and was rumoured to be booked into a big match with HBK at the next wrestlemania before he died. If Danielson can get his mic skills up to eddies level, and his mic abilities are already underrated based on his nxt promos, then i truly believe he could reach eddies level of booking. The lack of weight may hurt him though, Eddie was never booked as well until he bulked up, however as that is what killed him perhaps Vince will be a tad less insinstent on uber buffness on this generation of stars.

The Miz:
Height: 6 foot 1
Weight: 231 pounds

Like HBK, both marginally shorter and with significantly less weight. But his in ring ability could well push him above Miz depending on how over Miz actually ends up and he how much he can improve his own mic skills as well. Miz has been pushed fairly solidly, getting plenty of mic time and a long title reign and tag teaming with uppermidcarders/low maineventers like Big Show and Jericho, he even got some pins on HBK. If Danielson gets the chance to prove himself and improve that Miz has gotten then with is already abundant talent he will go places. Eddie was often booked as being at a size disadvantage, such as his fued with JBL.

Chris Benoit:
Billed height 5 ft 11 in (1.80 m)
Billed weight 234 lb (106 kg)

Much the same as above, samish height but much smaller. Also Benoit got a decent push for his lack of mic skills, though not a lack of charisma which came through the mans intensity. Benoit proves you can get over through ring skills and charisma. I feel Danielson will have a better career than Benoit did but it depends on how often the WWE gives him a chance to pull out amazing matches, which they haven't yet. Not point having great ring ability if no one gets to see it. Benoit was never really booked in ring as his size as a disadvantage though, not often at least.

All in all, I can't see Danielsons hight being too much of a disadvantage if he can get a great match out of a big man, which i have no doubt he can. His weight could be an issue though, he really is alot smaller than the small wrestlers of the generation past. Seriously, he is 15 pounds heavier than Mysterio and 30 pounds ligher than Eddie. But we shall see if Mcmahons love of big guys is overcome by a need to show greater responsibility, thats how HBK and Bret got parts of their push after the steriod scandals made Vince shy of pushing soley huge guys but they again were significantly bigger than Danielson is.

As a huge Danielson mark i wish him all the best, I don't want him spending his career booked as a Mysterio style underdog, i just hope Vince has him booked as "big" enough to be a real threat based on a powerful offense, not just gaining wins through luck and speed. 

After shining so brightly in his promo on NXT with Cole Danielson showed he has 'it' and the WWE seems intent on pursuing that, I am more excited in WWE television right now than i have been in a long time and its due to one man that has got to be a good sign.


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Like you made very clear those are mostly kayfabe stats.

Particularly HBK was nowhere near 225 during his final run. Closer to 190 himself.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Danielson could pull a good match out of The Great Khali.

In all seriousness though, he can work with bigger men. He did it a lot of the time in both Ring of Honor against Morishima and in Japan when he toured there, and looked as incredible as ever.

Height won't be an issue, not for the way he performs at least. It will only become an issue if McMahon and the writers make an issue out of it. However, with the additions of Miz and Sheamus to the top, height and weight is obviously not a huge factor. 

For the people not aware, here's a interesting fact. Danielson was with the WWF in the early part of last decade wrestling in MCW. It was whilst there that Regal returned from a long layoff and saw Danielson and wanted him to spar with and wrestle some matches to get his speed and ring rust sorted. The two become great friends and Danielson's attire is styled after Regal's old attire, as well as some of his manevours and styles. Regal and Michaels are speculated to have tried to convince him to join the WWE for years before he did last year. He always said no because he wanted to stay where he was happy and help Ring of Honor. Just a measure of the man. I also think you can see him seated near Michaels at the Hall of Fame from last year or the year before. 

This is not just an Indy guy coming in as an outsider like Cabana, it's a guy the WWE knows and so do a lot of the top stars of today, and the past (Punk, Regal, Michaels to name a few).


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Danielson could pull a good match out of The Great Khali.
> 
> In all seriousness though, he can work with bigger men. He did it a lot of the time in both Ring of Honor against Morishima and in Japan when he toured there, and looked as incredible as ever.
> 
> ...


This. Only Sheamus is billed as being 6'6. I don't think Sheamus is _that_ big, but he can't be much shorter than that. He's a deceptively large man. Also, Danielson's tights (apparently) _are_ Regal's old tights (if so, they've probably been hemmed) and he was Regal's guest for the HOF in Houston last year.

Danielson can get a good match out of anyone. Hell, his match with Batista was Batista's most exciting match (on Raw at least) in a long while.

The WWE knows what Danielson is capable of.

Being a great wrestler isn't just about knowing how to do moves (which some seem to think). It's about creating great moments and captivating the crowd. Danielson knows how to hold the crowd's attention.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

dabossb said:


> Watch this clip of him ripping into alex shelly, the crowd and czw, then swallow your words. This just in, WWE is telling him to be poor in his recent promos for storyline purposes ONLY, and care to know why? Well it is for the unbelievable purpose of developing his character much like an onion, by slowly layering it on. Ultimately this will create the direct opposite of a benoit in his character's charisma, and him having similar to beniot's in-ring charisma. Thus creating as someone said on here frankenstien's monster lol.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I'm in such a minority of people who can see all this.
> 
> ...


I checked both videos.

His moves are pretty good, some of them are brilliant. But "sports entertainment" isn't all about technical wrestling ability otherwise John Cena would not be holding any kind of title.

The promo was pretty awful in my opinion. After every single thing he says he does this smile that says "I'm not used to this and I feel awkward doing it". He doesn't have the look and he is terrible on the microphone.

I simply don't get the love for this guy.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I checked both videos.
> 
> His moves are pretty good, some of them are brilliant. But "sports entertainment" isn't all about technical wrestling ability otherwise John Cena would not be holding any kind of title.
> 
> ...


You mark out for Jack Swagger and AJ Styles who look like 12 year olds being interrogated by Israeli agents under the hot light when on the mike but Danielson's promos suck....

Here is my evidence against that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0czU2r1vVs&playnext_from=TL&videos=fRvM8KmA31o


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

cashfire2003 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I knocked Danielson. What was his NXT record again? Can you please type it in CAPS so everybody can see it. The future of the WWE is a guy that wins 10 percent of the time. Woohoo. That is somebody to get excited about.


Holy shit, its Michael Cole! I always knew he spyed on these boards :no:

You can't really still be that negative though, haven't you been listening to the man after elimination? Didn't you hear that epic promo he cut last week?

Anyway, Cole calling out Danielson and filling lawsuit on him will be awesome. _Almost_ as awesome as last week's Danielson promo.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

seancarleton77 said:


> You mark out for Jack Swagger and AJ Styles who look like 12 year olds being interrogated by Israeli agents under the hot light when on the mike but Danielson's promos suck....
> 
> Here is my evidence against that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0czU2r1vVs&playnext_from=TL&videos=fRvM8KmA31o


Awesome!! I'm adding that to the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

BLESSED ARE THE MEEK

If he'd have gone out there & beaten each & everyone who he faced, he'd have been a threat, they'd have been scared of him & voted him off.
So he became a loser and was Ranked NUMBER 1 because of it.

SMART.

Aside from talking himself out of NXT.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Cant wait for tonight. This is the first NXT episode I've actually wanted to watch. Too bad im going to have to wait til its uploaded on WWE.com cuz its not on in Canada til..... Friday night or something?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Cant wait for tonight. This is the first NXT episode I've actually wanted to watch. Too bad im going to have to wait til its uploaded on WWE.com cuz its not on in Canada til..... Friday night or something?



watch it on a stream then


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm worried that after tonight, the audiance will Boo Danielson:

Cole cut too much of a Face-ish Promo to me, saying how Bryan needs to look in the mirror. He should've garnered more heat by ripping into his fanbase alittle more in order to solidify his heel staus. The crowd, from the stream I watched, seemed mixed after cole finished his promo. I hope he will do something 100% heel next week, like Rip on The Audiance for enjoying the beating...

I Hope i'm wrong, but it seems like the crowd thinks cole is the face here.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Beatles123 said:


> I'm worried that after tonight, the audiance will Boo Danielson:
> 
> Cole cut too much of a Face-ish Promo to me, saying how Bryan needs to look in the mirror. He should've garnered more heat by ripping into his fanbase alittle more in order to solidify his heel staus. The crowd, from the stream I watched, seemed mixed after cole finished his promo. I hope he will do something 100% heel next week, like Rip on The Audiance for enjoying the beating...
> 
> I Hope i'm wrong, but it seems like the crowd thinks cole is the face here.


Cole has never been a face. The crowd hates Cole.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Cole has never been a face. The crowd hates Cole.


Normally, yes. However, his PROMO seemed to inadvertantly get the crowd behind him, acting like danielson lost fair and square. i hope they won't think cole is the victim.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a very noticeable parallel between the fued of Daniel Bryan and Michael Cole to Stone Cold Steve Austin and Mr. McMahon?

At this point in both fueds, Vince and Cole were /kind of/ heelish and both were/are announcers, while Austin and Bryan were over (Austin WAY MORE than Bryan). Austin delivered a Stunner to Vince that brought the crowd cheering, and Bryan smacked Cole and The Miz and the crowd cheered their asses off.

I can see Cole now 100% against Bryan, even resorting to heelish tactics just to screw him over, even siding with The Miz.

It's just a really, really good fued! Although not on the magnitude as Austin and Vince, but it has shades of it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> I'm worried that after tonight, the audiance will Boo Danielson:
> 
> Cole cut too much of a Face-ish Promo to me, saying how Bryan needs to look in the mirror. He should've garnered more heat by ripping into his fanbase alittle more in order to solidify his heel staus. The crowd, from the stream I watched, seemed mixed after cole finished his promo. I hope he will do something 100% heel next week, like Rip on The Audiance for enjoying the beating...
> 
> I Hope i'm wrong, but it seems like the crowd thinks cole is the face here.


No. You don't dumb down the heel for the sake of the face. Thats why the product of today is so stoic and stale. 

What happens when your heel is out doing your face? You have him out do the heel!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

If you say so. I just REALLY hope I don't hear "BRYAN SUCKS" chants next week. Cole needs to turn full heel, soon.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Beatles, Danielson going heel would be the best thing to happen to him. He could come back later on as Bryan Danielson, the guy that talks a big game and backs it up, and the crowd hates him for it.

After tonight, I got the impression that they are turning him heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, popping Miz in the face is a surefire way to go heel.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

No way Bryan goes heel because of this; the WWE already has an Incredible Hulk-like wrestler who's the second most over face on Raw and whose antics are being emulated well by Bryan.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5w6lVo8JDtE&feature=watch_response

Another example. The beauty, to me, of Bryan on the mic is the fact that he doesn't have to hide behind some illogical or overdramaticized gimmick to put on an amazing promo and garner praise or heat -- not to mention that his in ring skills surpass arguably any wrestlers, both wrestling wise and psychology/awareness wise.

The dude is the complete package.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont see how hes going heel..first off hes over already did anyone not hear the cheers for him after attacking both miz and cole and they cheer after certain things he says

its obvious who the heel is does a "face" reach over guards and smack a "heel" in the face and run away like a coward i dont think so

its very obvious danielson will be a face for now atleast with this story with cole and miz and theres no way there turning miz face so thats another reasons danielson automatic face


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Yeah, popping Miz in the face is a surefire way to go heel.


Seriously I don't get this heel talk. He's attacking Cole , who everyone hates , and then he decks Miz on his way out. Seems face to me


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I don't think he's going to turn heel. Especially since Cole called him a loser, slaps him, and Danielson punches Miz on the jaw.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

no way they're turning bryan heel. ok, so he attacked cole who's not a full heel yet. Cole still slapped him in a cowardly way and ran off. AND then bryan decks the miz who has been one of the most pushed heels on Raw for the last couple of months. For at least the duration of this storyline bryan is a face.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Are people retarded thinking hitting the Miz makes him a heel? Use your head.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

He got a mixed reaction when he called Miz 'the worst pro' but he's definitely face.


----------



## xboxguy (Jun 22, 2009)

SC4L said:


> Are people retarded thinking hitting the Miz makes him a heel? Use your head.


A lot of people in this thread seem to have trouble grasping the concept of sarcasm. This is just the closest example for me to quote.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

somebody make a gif of Danielson falcon elbowing Miz and I'll fucking give you 10 000 credits lol. not much but what the hell, it doesn't do anything anyway


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> somebody make a gif of Danielson falcon elbowing Miz and I'll fucking give you 10 000 credits lol. not much but what the hell, it doesn't do anything anyway












It kinda sucks, but all of my video editing software blows.


----------



## mstanley (Feb 16, 2009)

Why does he dress like a school teacher?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, allow me to clear up the argument...

I kknow Miz is generally heel, but it seems like on NXT the crowd thinks that, heel or face, the Pro's deserve some respect--but Miz is not my issue here.

take a look at what i just said, then look at cole's promo:

"You should stop blaming The Miz, Stop Blaming WWE. The only one who tapped out is yourself"...and he got cheered for that, because, Heel or not, he spoke the TRUTH about danielson in a Face-ish way, he blamed everyone but himself and lost fair and square. with cole saying that, I Think the crowd got the impression that Cole's ripping on him was deserved, and that Danielson is a whiney sore loser.

see what i mean? I know he decked miz, but after what cole said, im worried that atleast on THIS SHOW The Miz will be viewed as the teacher that was disrespected by the sore loser student in the crowds eyes. i hope im wrong.

maybe im over analizing things, but it seems like cole esseentially spoke the truth and gave the crowd the wrong idea...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Ok, allow me to clear up the argument...
> 
> I kknow Miz is generally heel, but it seems like on NXT the crowd thinks that, heel or face, the Pro's deserve some respect--but Miz is not my issue here.
> 
> ...


Having just re-watched it and having heard the reaction when Danielson got away from security to go aftr Cole I think it's fair to say that the crowd understand what's going on.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Disrespect the teacher ? So if your teachers sucks you can't blame him ? Really ?


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

It was Great to see Bryan Danielson knock the crap out of The Miz...it was the Greatest Moment on NXT THis year!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Having just re-watched it and having heard the reaction when Danielson got away from security to go aftr Cole I think it's fair to say that the crowd understand what's going on.







From 7:50 til the end Danielson got huge reactions. Seeing him dart from security I was like "Oh Shit It's On Now!" Hearing the crowd roar when he was jetting for Cole was like Damn and not to mention the Falcon Punch/Falcon Elbow to Miz which just got him more of a reaction. Miz & Cole vs. Danielson is the best thing happening today. Seriously everything that Danielson says and does is Epic Win and they haven't disappointed anyone when delivering the emotion, heart, and realism in the promos or actions that are happening.

Expect Danielson to be the Breakout Star of 2010 for the Slammy Awards.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> From 7:50 til the end Danielson got huge reactions. Seeing him dart from security I was like "Oh Shit It's On Now!" Hearing the crowd roar when he was jetting for Cole was like Damn and not to mention the Falcon Punch/Falcon Elbow to Miz which just got him more of a reaction. Miz & Cole vs. Danielson is the best thing happening today. Seriously everything that Danielson says and does is Epic Win and they haven't disappointed anyone when delivering the emotion, heart, and realism in the promos or actions that are happening.
> 
> Expect Danielson to be the Breakout Star of 2010 for the Slammy Awards.


And right when he's about the 'apoligize' the crowd starts chanting 'KICK HIS HEAD IN' how awesome is that :flip


----------



## A.K.O. (Feb 1, 2010)

So good to see him progressing like this, I guess in a weird way they turned the joke path he was treading into something that could be brilliant. NXT generally has turned around in the last couple of weeks as it reaches it's end, and with Danielson going straight into a Miz/Cole feud. Credit to the creative forces behind it.. I guess. Shame that there are so many bad parts to the WWE that just about outweigh the good.

If Danielson went crashing into a RAW feud with The Miz, and possibly ended up going up against someone like Jericho (i.e. someone who would like nothing better than to build him up as a star) he could have an amazing year.

I guess the glass ceiling will always be that he could never take on the Main Event, at least on RAW.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

JPopStarKami said:


> It kinda sucks, but all of my video editing software blows.


btw, did you get 10 credits or 10 000 lol, I suck with the donating and whatnot


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> btw, did you get 10 credits or 10 000 lol, I suck with the donating and whatnot


Nope, I keep getting only 10 at a time lol >_<

What the heck are these for anyway? Do you use credits for anything on this site?


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Once you get 10,000 credits you get a hand job from the moderator of your choice.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder if this angle will actually lead to Bryan bringing Jim Ross back?


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

:lmao


will94 said:


> Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

JPopStarKami said:


> Nope, I keep getting only 10 at a time lol >_<
> 
> What the heck are these for anyway? Do you use credits for anything on this site?


I know lol, how the fuck do I have to type 10 000 in order for the stupid system to realize it


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

will94 said:


> Best. Picture. Ever.


lmao @ Christian photobomb


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Ok, allow me to clear up the argument...
> 
> I kknow Miz is generally heel, but it seems like on NXT the crowd thinks that, heel or face, the Pro's deserve some respect--but Miz is not my issue here.
> 
> ...


As Matt Striker said: "Was Bryan right or wrong? I'll leave that to you to decide."


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

kinda looks like christian is saluting to danielson in that pic lol

Thought that the danielson promo was the best part of the show last night again.
All these JR comments could leave you to think he may come back but the man himself has denied going back on screen on many of his blogs and Q&As which saddens me deeply.
As for who is right? I think danielson is right. I mean he has spent 10 years on the indy circuit and wrestled with all kind of injuries including a broken eye socket and detatched retina. SO if anyone can respect the pro wrestlers for what they do then danielson is in a better position than someone like otunga or any other rookie. He can get the job done in the ring, has shown he is capable on the mic and has as big a heart as anyone, which you would need too to react like he did when that was disputed by cole. 

Cole however will not acknowledge how good he is (well apart from the little "you may be a good wrestler" in the promo this week but again he proceeded to belittle danielson after that and question his heart for the business. He says he was 0 - 10 in nxt but doesnt mention his accolades outside of the wwe yet never shuts up about otungas accolades outside wwe and goes on about reading the celeb mags for his latest otunga gossip. He persists he has no charisma or personality despite getting a fistful of it the last 2 weeks. 
If wwe want someone who can get the fans behind him and get the job done, danielson is already doing that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NXT has become Must See TV. Every week I NEED to watch the show, to see how Danielson goes after Michael Cole's ass.

Now, all we need is for Danielson to jump out of the crowd on RAW and kick Cole's head in, and I can finally die happy.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of what Cole and Striker are saying makes sense, but at the same time saying that Danielson should respect those before him...IMO. Danielson should be be respected by Cole and everyone else, just as Danielson should respect the WWE pro's etc.

Think he should incorporate that into the next promo he delivers, whenever that will be.

Either way, the storyline is excellent. Just wish they wouldnt make it out like Danielson is the bad guy in all of this though, cause some of the fans are certainly seeing it that way.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

was a great moment and much better than raw


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

I got thinking, wouldn't it be awesome if they pull a huge swerve and have Cole in Miz's corner against Danielson, only to have Cole turn on the Miz and have Danielson turn heel with Cole. The Miz has been getting some positive reaction lately, and with the lack of top faces on RAW, they could turn the Miz face this way and have Bryan start as heel. Cole could leave his announce position in favor of Matthews (or JR if he returns) on RAW and "manage" Danielson, saying Danielson has the skills, but Cole has the company pull to get him to the top.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

So I'm guessing next week will feature Cole trying to sue Daniel Bryan only for him to go "Daniel Bryan doesn't exist, but Bryan Danielson's right here!" and kick his fucking head in? Can't wait.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

See WWE creative have set this entire situation up perfectly. Right now both Miz/Cole and Danielson are in the right AND wrong. Miz/Cole have done nothing to build up Danielson as a credible competitor, but Danielson hasn't been able to get the job completely done in any of his showings, with the exception of Santino.

At this point, since it appears to be even, we've already gotten a taste of Miz and Cole getting their just desserts from Danielson, which is what we've been waiting for this entire time. That catharsis is what we have been hoping for this entire time. Though it was still veiled beyond one imposing road-block: We don't know Danielson's explicit reasoning for losing so consistently and quickly all the while appearing disappointed when those losses occurred. It's one thing to lose and not care, and it's another to lose, be upset, and appear weak...but Danielson would fight hard, and lose out of nowhere...only to be upset with himself afterward.

Now, since we are beginning to get this release of tension from the Miz/Cole problem, once Danielson begins to reveal why he lost it would completely uncap the bottle, and could send his overness into a completely new level. That one factor is what is keeping the situation mired in confusion, and is precisely the key to really lighting a fire in this feud. Because once everyone fully acknowledges Danielson as a face...or heel...depending on his reasons, it will let everyone know what side he's truly on. But in the meantime, the not knowing is making it so all of these confrontations are creating a sleeper-reaction, of sorts.

Like what someone said above, the WWE Universe understands the situation clearly. But they need that one definitive signal that Danielson is either good or bad...and until that moment he will just build up more and more attention. Then when the crowd gets that "go" signal, all that attention will erupt in a massive reaction. It's quite ingenious how they're doing this. Plus, this just speaks volumes about how much Vince is backing Danielson. They usually only use the common, hard worker vs. The Man in special occasions...which is especially the case when The Man is not only Vince, but this faceless WWE Management entity. Who are they? Who do they control? Could Cole/Miz/Jericho/Whomever all be in on it? Danielson Vs. The World is a rare opportunity for him to get WAY over.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> We don't know Danielson's explicit reasoning for losing so consistently and quickly all the while appearing disappointed when those losses occurred.


I'm waiting for an epic 'McMahon tells wrestlers to take dives' corruption scandal angle.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I know this is bit out there, but hear me out

I genuinely see danielson being "reinstated" into nxt. Setting up a fatal 4 way match at.....the pay per view fatal 4 way. Danielson could win, or better yet danielson gets screwed out of the win by miz and barrett picks up the victory. Setting up a fantastic danielson vs miz feud, and wade barrett wins nxt.

I really would like to see that happen.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'm waiting for an epic 'McMahon tells wrestlers to take dives' corruption scandal angle.


he says the last time if i dont remember it worng that the wwe was holding him back


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> You mark out for Jack Swagger and AJ Styles who look like 12 year olds being interrogated by Israeli agents under the hot light when on the mike but Danielson's promos suck....
> 
> Here is my evidence against that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0czU2r1vVs&playnext_from=TL&videos=fRvM8KmA31o


I checked out that promo and to me it was worse than the original that was posted. I'm not trying to offend those that mark for him, but I think he is overrated in the ring and on the mic. I can understand those who love his technical ability, even though I still don't understand the extent of the love for him - perhaps a few people raved about him and then everyone in the IWC just jumped onboard to look knowledgeable. But anyone who likes his mic work must have some pretty low standards.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, just a few people raved about Danielson. It's not like he held and defended the world title of arguably the more prestigious indepedent company in the U.S. with (un)arguably the greatest wrestling in the world. Danielson was driving that crowd crazy that night (1600 people,) with his promos and crowd taunts .. something I never saw AJ styles do during his tenure in ROH. What exactly are you nitpicking here ? He's having a great time in that promo -- showing a ton of personality. Does it take a brain surgeon to be on the level of .. *shudders* .. Jack Swagger ?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm just thinking out loud, but Danielson cuts a promo next week in which he says that McMahon promised him a job if he lost all his matches, and since he beat Santino, that's why McMahon "fired him". McMahon comes out says that he did promise him a job, but "you're fired". The next raw Bret Hart makes the announcement that he just signed a new free agent, Bryan Danielson. Miz/Cole/Mcmahon all get in the ring and start complaining. McMahon is about to fire Bret and Danielson, but they compromise on a match at fatal four way (to get Miz on the card at least) Danielson w/ Hart vs Miz w/ Cole/McMahon where if Danielson loses, him and Hart are both fired, if not they keep their jobs.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> I checked out that promo and to me it was worse than the original that was posted. I'm not trying to offend those that mark for him, but I think he is overrated in the ring and on the mic. I can understand those who love his technical ability, even though I still don't understand the extent of the love for him - perhaps a few people raved about him and then everyone in the IWC just jumped onboard to look knowledgeable. But anyone who likes his mic work must have some pretty low standards.


How much of his non WWE stuff have you seen? I can understand if you aren't too crazy about him on the mic, despite the awesome promo he had a little over a week ago, but I don't see how anyone that has watched more than a handful of his matches thinks that he's overrated in the ring.

And I wouldn't be shocked at all if the pros put him back in the competition.


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

TaylorFitz said:


> How much of his non WWE stuff have you seen? I can understand if you aren't too crazy about him on the mic, despite the awesome promo he had a little over a week ago, but I don't see how anyone that has watched more than a handful of his matches thinks that he's overrated in the ring.


It wouldn't matter if he was good or not because their is always someone who claims overrated.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> I'm just thinking out loud, but Danielson cuts a promo next week in which he says that McMahon promised him a job if he lost all his matches, and since he beat Santino, that's why McMahon "fired him". McMahon comes out says that he did promise him a job, but "you're fired". The next raw Bret Hart makes the announcement that he just signed a new free agent, Bryan Danielson. Miz/Cole/Mcmahon all get in the ring and start complaining. McMahon is about to fire Bret and Danielson, but they compromise on a match at fatal four way (to get Miz on the card at least) Danielson w/ Hart vs Miz w/ Cole/McMahon where if Danielson loses, him and Hart are both fired, if not they keep their jobs.


Good idea. But wishful thinking at best.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so psyched to see NXT live next week. I'm very anxious to see what will happen in the Danielson/Miz/Cole saga.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously, who else would mark the fuck out if Danielson jumps out of the RAW crowd one day and kicks Cole's head in?


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm curious. Did Bryan Danielson once mention that he was going to kick someones head in? I've watched matches of his in ROH and while I've seen head kicks and heard the chants, I've yet to see a single head "kicked in." 

I wouldn't mind seeing Cole get a kick to the head from Daniel, but if it actually caves in, I believe the man has taken his gimmick too far.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Seriously, who else would mark the fuck out if Danielson jumps out of the RAW crowd one day and kicks Cole's head in?


I would totally mark the fuck out at that.



MrWeymes said:


> I'm curious. Did Bryan Danielson once mention that he was going to kick someones head in? I've watched matches of his in ROH and while I've seen head kicks and heard the chants, I've yet to see a single head "kicked in."
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Cole get a kick to the head from Daniel, but if it actually caves in, I believe the man has taken his gimmick too far.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0czU2r1vVs&playnext_from=TL&videos=fRvM8KmA31o

This promo seems to be where the "You're going to get your fucking head kicked in" chant was born *is in no way an ROH expert*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> How much of his non WWE stuff have you seen? I can understand if you aren't too crazy about him on the mic, despite the awesome promo he had a little over a week ago, but I don't see how anyone that has watched more than a handful of his matches thinks that he's overrated in the ring.
> 
> And I wouldn't be shocked at all if the pros put him back in the competition.


To be honest, I haven't seen too much of his non-WWE stuff, only youtube compilations. And I do recognise that he is very good in the ring, I just don't see him as the best in the world - but, as you have mentioned, I have had limited exposure to his work.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive seen him kick Claudio and Morishimas head in before


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Big guys don't matter unless they are Big Show, Kane or the Great Khali.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted... Really nice video and one of my favorites from Bryan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9sg4rscFtk

(By the way, did not know Jamie Noble was that good technical wrestler... This from 2:47 if you want)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Noble's amazing, always has been. There's a reason why he's now an Agent and Trainer.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I saw a really good Punk vs Noble match back in my indy trading days, I think it was in FIP. Not a 5 star or anything but worth watching if you can find it, as is the Florida Rumble from the same show with Gibson, Spanky and others I can't remember. Oh and an 8 second appearance by Punk before a hilarious elimination.

On topic- just watching this weeks NXT, and Danielson, Miz and Cole all played their parts perfectly. Michael Cole's true calling just has to be as a heel manager. Surreal to hear a 'kick his head in' chant and a commentator saying 'a Misawa-like Roaring Elbow' on a WWE show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Indeed, hearing that chant in today's WWE audience is weird.

However, it just shows that a couple of internet marks starting the chant can make it spread and get a lot of the other crowd into the segment.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

That whole segment really was a thing of beauty. From the very start with Cole to Bryan knocking Miz' teeth out.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it helps that the WWE have basically promoted Danielson's indy work and made it easy for every fan with a computer (ie everyone) to type two words into google and find his entire history and watch matches for free.

Essentially, someone's said 'why spend two months putting him over when his indy stuff can do it for us?', which frankly is pretty good news for everyone, because it means they come in with a character that works. A much better alternative than debuting Danielson like Punk and waiting until after a world championship and a heel turn to give him an actual personality.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I just can't see Bryan going directly to RAW, but rather Smackdown instead. Danielson has way more charisma than Jack, and I find that his mic skills are more convincing than most on the roster in general. 

Call me crazy, but I can imagine a short, but exciting world championship reign for Bryan. I could see him defeating Jack Swagger, in an impressive "wrestling" match. No more than 2 weeks though right at the PPV would be where Bryan would lose it. Possibly back to Jack, as that is the obvious move. Maybe even Big Show knocks Jack out, so that he can't compete in his rematch, and CM Punk takes his spot.


----------



## cashfire2003 (Feb 5, 2006)

And Danielson's record is still crap. He is now the rebel of NXT. Woohooo. He beat up Michael Cole. Isn't that great?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

How about he beats up Cole & Miz with his eyes closed. He'll find you regardless if they are open or not and he'll still kick your ass.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

cashfire2003 said:


> And Danielson's record is still crap. He is now the rebel of NXT. Woohooo. He beat up Michael Cole. Isn't that great?


You're still going on about his "record"? When you lose a tooth, you put it under your pillow, don't you?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cashfire2003 said:


> And Danielson's record is still crap. He is now the rebel of NXT. Woohooo. He beat up Michael Cole. Isn't that great?


Austin attacking Vince for the first time at MSG changed the sport forever. His rebellion was one of the greatest acts in history.

And now Danielson isnt just going after Cole, hes going after the WWE 'higher ups'. Hes going after all the crap the WWE expect from a WWE wrestler now.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

They even took the time to repeat the interview segment between Cole
and Danielson on Superstars. It was cut the way that especially the walkout and the
brawl with the Miz stuck. I really can´t help to think of a feud with
Miz and Danielson- and the home of the Miz would be RAW, all of this
bodes well!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

cashfire2003 said:


> And Danielson's record is still crap. He is now the rebel of NXT. Woohooo. He beat up Michael Cole. Isn't that great?


If wrestling was a real sport I would actually agree with you. However when someone tells the wrestlers who will win and who will lose "records" are really irrelevant.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

FYI, they have taken Danielson's picture off the FCW site. Guess he isn't going back there.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Sceptic said:


> I would totally mark the fuck out at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I always like to know where things originate from. It seems like a random chant that caught on rather than something really associated with his knack for kicking in heads. 

I like him, don't get me wrong, but because of all off these chants, I assumed someone's head was going to get kicked in and it's yet to happen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

cashfire2003 said:


> And Danielson's record is still crap. He is now the rebel of NXT. Woohooo. He beat up Michael Cole. Isn't that great?


How the hell are you in Iraq and not dead yet?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I just watched the dark match between Chavo and Dragon from earlier this year and it was definitely Chavo's best match in a long time. I think that a lot of people (people that haven't watched much of his indy work) just underestimate how good he is at working a match and a crowd. There were "Let's Go Dragon!" chants during the match (ok, probably started by his fans, but more people joined in). The crowd loved him by the end of the match. Dude's got swagger.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Herr Wichtig said:


> They even took the time to repeat the interview segment between Cole
> and Danielson on Superstars. It was cut the way that especially the walkout and the
> brawl with the Miz stuck. I really can´t help to think of a feud with
> Miz and Danielson- and the home of the Miz would be RAW, all of this
> bodes well!


And that would be an awesome feud , the Miz is talented on the mic Danielson can put on a great promo and i honoustly believe that it wouldn't be bad for Miz to work with someone as expierenced as danielson in the ring it would be good for his inring work.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Fact said:


> And that would be an awesome feud , the Miz is talented on the mic Danielson can put on a great promo and i honoustly believe that it wouldn't be bad for Miz to work with someone as expierenced as danielson in the ring it would be good for his inring work.


I agree. I can't wait until they put this guy on the main roster.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Even though he has taken off the NXT Site. I see the following happening. 

Danielson vs. (Someone here maybe Miz) - Cole may be at ringside or Ref or something at Summerslam. If Danielson wins he gets contract. 
He gets contract.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> Even though he has taken off the NXT Site. I see the following happening.
> 
> Danielson vs. (Someone here maybe Miz) - Cole may be at ringside or Ref or something at Summerslam. If Danielson wins he gets contract.
> He gets contract.


While Summerslam does make sense in the fact that it's the next huge ppv, it's also two and a half months away. It's hard to keep a feud going for that long, especially with the fact that there wouldn't be any matches really before the "danielson is in WWE" match.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I would like to see:
Next week the show opens with all the pros in the ring explaining that there have been a big mistake commited by WWE management and that Danyel Bryan really has "it" and has shown the desire to be in the WWE by risking everything the past weeks (remembering Cole said he would sue him) and since that moment he has been reentered the competition and will be in a fatal four way that very same night and the winner of that match will automatically get a WWE contract, while the winner of the competition (of course Wade Barrett) would get a contract and a title match to a title of his choosing.
If Miz was still US champ I'd say there was only one winner and it was Daniel Bryan, but whatever.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Bryan didn't need to win NXT to get over , he's already the best wrestler in the world, a former world champion, and they are pushing people to research this stuff. The other three don't have a background so NXT is much more important to them.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> Bryan didn't need to win NXT to get over , he's already the best wrestler in the world, a former world champion, and they are pushing people to research this stuff. The other three don't have a background so NXT is much more important to them.


Agreed.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince doesn't even know about Bryan's past accolades. He never watches any wrestling other than WWE. So to him, he thinks he needed the NXT rub. Which he obviously didn't. Just another example of Vince not being in touch with what his audience wants. Danielson was the only thing I was remotely interested in, now I have no reason to even flip to NXT for a second.

This is the same Vince "the businessman" who changed the ECW format, when it was pulling in 2.0 ratings in summer 06. Turned it into just another WWE show, ratings plummeted to barely half of that. Now he's replaced it with a show that does even less than that.

/end rant.


----------



## ahlhelm (May 9, 2010)

I can still see him winning NXT next week. 

Just saying.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't be all that shocked if he won it. I would be much less shocked if Miz was still the US Champion though.

I have to admit that it will seem a little anticlimactic if they just announce that one of the guys won the competition. Danielson needs to do something to make this show even last an hour, I don't know what exactly they plan on doing with only 3 rookies left. Unless they do all rookie vs. pro matches this shows isn't going to have a lot of wrestling on it at all.

He might not win it but I feel that Danielson will be something important on NXT on Tuesday.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be all that shocked if he won it. I would be much less shocked if Miz was still the US Champion though.
> 
> I have to admit that it will seem a little anticlimactic if they just announce that one of the guys won the competition. Danielson needs to do something to make this show even last an hour, I don't know what exactly they plan on doing with only 3 rookies left. Unless they do all rookie vs. pro matches this shows isn't going to have a lot of wrestling on it at all.
> 
> He might not win it but I feel that Danielson will be something important on NXT on Tuesday.


I have two words for you: Gauntlet Match.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince doesn't even know about Bryan's past accolades. He never watches any wrestling other than WWE. So to him, he thinks he needed the NXT rub. Which he obviously didn't. Just another example of Vince not being in touch with what his audience wants. Danielson was the only thing I was remotely interested in, now I have no reason to even flip to NXT for a second.
> 
> This is the same Vince "the businessman" who changed the ECW format, when it was pulling in 2.0 ratings in summer 06. Turned it into just another WWE show, ratings plummeted to barely half of that. Now he's replaced it with a show that does even less than that.
> 
> /end rant.


If you honestly think Vince is that self centered, you're an idiot. NxT is basically the smark show, and his confrontations with Michael Cole as well as all his promos about the WWE is basically for us, the "smarks".


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince doesn't even know about Bryan's past accolades. He never watches any wrestling other than WWE. So to him, he thinks he needed the NXT rub. Which he obviously didn't. Just another example of Vince not being in touch with what his audience wants. Danielson was the only thing I was remotely interested in, now I have no reason to even flip to NXT for a second.


Have you even been keeping up with what's going on? Danielson has been on the show as the highlight of the night every week since he got "eliminated." He's cutting awesome promos against the "WWE machine" and how he's been held back, and going toe-to-toe with Michael Cole about him being a terrible announcer who just has Vince in his ear telling him what to say, and generally just being awesome.

It's the most entertaining thing WWE has done in years, and it's got that whole "shoot" feel to it as well.

Vince knows about Bryan's accomplishments and his past track record. He wouldn't be advertising it on his shows or approving it to be advertised if he didn't.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

My point is, Danielson never should have been on NXT to begin with. He's better than most of the guys under contract, yet they don't realize it. Sure he's cut some promos that make smarks giddy, but he's never been given a chance to shine like McMahon's "boys". IE: Sheamus, Kozlov, Khali, McIntire, etc. If you don't see that, then YOU'RE the idiot.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> My point is, Danielson never should have been on NXT to begin with. He's better than most of the guys under contract, yet they don't realize it. Sure he's cut some promos that make smarks giddy, but he's never been given a chance to shine like McMahon's "boys". *IE: Sheamus, Kozlov, Khali, McIntire, etc.* If you don't see that, then YOU'RE the idiot.


Come on man, his push isn't even over yet. He's going to end up higher on the card than any of those guys. I guarantee you that Bryan would not be in the position he is right now (that is a great one, if you didn't already figure it out) if it weren't for his past accomplishments. He is going to have a great WWE career, and you can quote me on that. Dude's got too great of a ring presence and he's got too much swagger to turn him into a jobber or permi-midcarder.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

WWE can make him a star whenever they want. He has to "pay his dues" first.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

ben23 said:


> WWE can make him a star whenever they want. He has to "pay his dues" first.


Like Drew McIntyre?


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

Accept for obvious in-ring ability, I think Bryan and McIntyre are pretty even when it comes to how much they can get a crowd to care. But if WWE puts you over strong the crowd will care eventually.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

ben23 said:


> Accept for obvious in-ring ability, I think Bryan and McIntyre are pretty even when it comes to how much they can get a crowd to care.


I could be wrong, but I don't think that was the point. McIntyre has reportedly had a myriad of issues backstage with veterans because of his attitude, as many feel he didn't properly "pay his dues" and it's gone to his head.

The difference between them is quite simple: McIntyre apparently didn't have to do the work to get his spot, and it's fairly well known backstage that Bryan already has credibility from his indy days and is willing to put in the work to make it. Ask Jericho, Regal, Morrison, Punk, Christian, Michaels and even Undertaker: all have indicated in one way or another that they are not only aware of Daniel's history but that they respect his work ethic as well.



ben23 said:


> But if WWE puts you over strong the crowd will care eventually.


I mostly agree with this, but the wrestler has to do the work, too. Isn't it strange how guys like Swagger, Miz and Punk, wrestlers that supposedly had no political backing and earned their spot are getting more and more over and yet promising, politically-anointed guys like Sheamus and McIntyre are still consistently struggling to get a response?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this storyline is better than i thought the WWE writing monkeys are not so bad after all


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

Joey Styles posted on his twitter that he saw that security had let Danielson into the arena, so just letting ya'll know.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

Awesome. This should be interesting. That makes my night.


----------



## onedge (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

Definitely excited to see what happens!


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

If danielson tries to attack cole I wonder if the king will do what he usually does when someone attacks his broadcast partners and challenge him to a match. Who knows, we could possibly be seeing danielson vs lawler tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

Thanks for ruining it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*

Yessssssssssssssssssss

Excited to see this

PLZ no one post spoilers .... I still have 3 more hours til it comes on here on the west coast


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Excited to see this
> 
> PLZ no one post spoilers .... I still have 3 more hours til it comes on here on the west coast


I'd avoid this forum if I were you. Don't see the point in showing up here unless you want to be spoiled. It's BOUND to happen. Once it's aired its free game.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson on Raw tonight*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Excited to see this
> 
> PLZ no one post spoilers .... I still have 3 more hours til it comes on here on the west coast


Let's just say Bryan Danielson made me a Fan Tonight and that's very tough to do. You'll like it.


----------



## Bwfc1993 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

i think Yes. The victory that Daniel Bryan earned against The Miz on Raw is reason enough.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

I think yes too. Bret Hart should sign him.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Im hoping Bret sign's him up next week but as Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Nope. Bryan Danielson should, and fast.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Fuck yes.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

I thought they already signed him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Absolutely yes


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

I said no, but not because I agree with Michael Cole. 

I said no because if people other than the winner of NXT gets signed, I don't understand what the point of NXT is.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

I think he'll end up getting signed because of his win over The Miz. I can see one of two things happening, Bret signs him because he was impressed with his victory over Miz or Miz asks for a rematch against Bryan and basically gets him a contract just so that he can face him again. Either way, his victory over Miz will get him a contract.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Are u talking kayfabe ? Because if not , Bryan already must have signed a contract


----------



## ty2192 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

Yeah of course, I'd rather he use the name Bryan Danielson though


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

I was so happy when Michael Cole slapped Daniel Bryan(right before he *assaulted* miz). I really thought we seen the last of this...lunatic. But my heart dropped when he appeared on Raw. I have to answer no, As a fan of Raw, I wouldn't feel safe attending a show with Daniel Bryan here. Quite frankly he is a danger to others, even non-wrestlers for christ-sake. He may be good enough, but I have to agree with Michael Cole, he should be in jail! Honestly, I don't think I'll ever be comfortable with THAT guy around.






:banplz:*
from wwe live events*​


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Should eliminated NXT Rookie Daniel Bryan be given a full-time Raw contract?*

This is such a stupid thread. *Daniel Bryan* (that's his trademark WWE name, you people should have gotten used to it by now) is already part of Raw. Last night was basically his de-facto debut. Kayfabe-wise, he won't get a "full contract" untill next week.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson. 

Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.

Last night was basically his official Raw debut as a singles competitor, and it was under his new name. It's time people got used to calling him that. Bryan Danielson was ROH. Daniel Bryan is WWE. just saying.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, and with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.
> 
> Last night was basically his official Raw debut as a singles competitor, and it was under his new name. It's time people got used to calling him that. Just saying.


Well he mentioned the name after being eliminated from NXT, that sparked the name up again.

I just call him Bryan, because that's his first name in real life and his last name in WWE


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

He's American Dragon tho

If people want to call him Bryan Danielson who cares? Thats who we know him by. Not our fault you don't follow indies. Hell, I still call Evan Bourne Matt Sydal half the time. Sometimes it just slips out.

If smarks irate you I suggest not being part of the IWC

Put this in rants or something


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.
> 
> Last night was basically his official Raw debut as a singles competitor, and it was under his new name. It's time people got used to calling him that. Bryan Danielson was ROH. Daniel Bryan is WWE. just saying.



Do we work for WWE?Since I'll take a wild guess and say no,we can call him whatever we want.Danielson is how he got over to the IWC,the majority will still call him like that.Hell,I'm still calling "Evan Bourne" Sydal.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.


He hasn't been in the WWE long enough for people to accept that his new name is Daniel Bryan. Besides, who gives a flying fuck? Most people refered to Colt Cabana as his real name when he was in the WWE as well.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

fpalm at the replies

It's all fun and games till after months of hearing it, someone sums up enough guts and tells the "Dragon" crowd how stupid they look calling him that when nobody else in the fucking WWE fanbase does.

If Bryan does make it big in the WWE in the future, and everybody calls him by his new name, I'm going to lmfao when you refer to him as American Dragon Bryan Danielson, and someone goes "WTF are you talking about, dumbass?"


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> fpalm at the replies
> 
> It's all fun and games till after months of hearing it, someone sums up enough guts and tells the "Dragon" crowd how stupid they look calling him that when nobody else in the fucking WWE fanbase does.


Then why should half the forum be sanctioned on what they can say based on the ignorance of a newbie who isn't even on WF yet? I call him Bryan Danielson mainly because I'm more familiar with him under that name, but in time if he keeps the Daniel Bryan name then I'll end up calling him that instead.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

Still a bit sour about yet another loss for Miz, are we?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



just1988 said:


> Then why should half the forum be sanctioned on what they can say based on the ignorance of a newbie who isn't even on WF yet? I call him Bryan Danielson mainly because I'm more familiar with him under that name, but in time if he keeps the Daniel Bryan name then I'll end up calling him that instead.


Don't think I didn't realize I'd enter a hornets nest when I posted this thread, but seriously. You would think by now, most people would accept what he's going to be called in the WWE. It's obvious they either can't accept it, or refuse to call him Daniel Bryan. 

It's like painting a blue wall with green paint. Most people accept it's now a green wall, but a vocal minority still say it's blue. Makes no sense.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Animalxerman said:


> Still a bit sour about yet another loss for Miz, are we?


this coming from a self proclaimed "Rosa Mendes mark", :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

I call Daniel Bryan Bryan Danielson, I call Rey Mysterio Rey Misterio Jr, I call Mr. Kennedy Ken Kennedy, I call The British Bulldog Davey Boy Smith. & no one should care what I call them. Hell I could call The Undertaker 'Mark Calaway' for the hell of it.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> It's like painting a blue wall with green paint. Most people accept it's now a green wall, but a vocal minority still say it's blue. Makes no sense.


no, your analogy doesn't make any fucking sense.

Bryan Danielson is his NAME. his actual name. why the fuck are you talking about colors on a wall. the blue wall didn't come out of no mother and the parents said "hey, let's name this blue wall." it's like calling the Undertaker "Mark Calloway," which surprise, some people around here do. i really don't think anyone gives a fuck if someone doesn't know who it is when we bring up a name, it's not that hard to say "oh that's daniel bryans real name." people have been talking about him for years, and when typing quickly they're just thinking on instinct, and Bryan Danielson comes out. then there are those who don't even bother with the WWE, and only watch other promotions, and they'll just call him Bryan Danielson. 

comparing a humans name to a wall being painted. yeah, clever shit there.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

It's not even sure if he's going to use Daniel Bryan as his name for sure, the only time he mentioned his own name he said he's Bryan Danielson. Actually he said Daniel Bryan was some random dude from the WWE machine but Bryan Danielson is the best in the world.

Even if he stays as Daniel Bryan it will take some time for us to get used to it. It took us like 2-3 months to stop calling Desmond Wolfe Nigel McGuinness too. Plus Bryan Danielson sounds much catchier too


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

I bet everyone is calling him Daniel Bryan soon enough.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> no, your analogy doesn't make any fucking sense.
> 
> Bryan Danielson is his NAME. his actual name. why the fuck are you talking about colors on a wall. the blue wall didn't come out of no mother and the parents said "hey, let's name this blue wall." it's like calling the Undertaker "Mark Calloway," which surprise, some people around here do. i really don't think anyone gives a fuck if someone doesn't know who it is when we bring up a name, it's not that hard to say "oh that's daniel bryans real name." people have been talking about him for years, and when typing quickly they're just thinking on instinct, and Bryan Danielson comes out. then there are those who don't even bother with the WWE, and only watch other promotions, and they'll just call him Bryan Danielson.
> 
> *comparing a humans name to a wall being painted. yeah, clever shit there*.


Yeah, and if I didn't get to you, you would have just posted that last sentence instead of writing a two paragraphs worth of BS explaining yourself.

And you understood my analogy, so don't be a smartass just because I proved my point. He went by his real name in the indies. His ringname was changed in the WWE, but people can't seem to get that through their head. End of story.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, and if I didn't get to you, you would have just posted that last sentence instead of writing a two paragraphs worth of BS explaining yourself.
> 
> And you understood my analogy, so don't be a smartass just because I proved my point. He went by his real name in the indies. His ringname was changed in the WWE, but people can't seem to get that through their head. End of story.


get to me? what does that even mean? when someone says something i find pretty stupid, i'll explain why it is. if that's "getting to me," then sure. 

and no, your analogy doesn't make sense. because its still Daniel Bryans NAME. he still has that identity in EVERYWHERE else other than WWE. that green wall? it's a green wall no matter where, no matter what.

so no, it's still pretty stupid.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

The painted wall analogy makes perfect sense. The Undertaker is famous for being The Undertaker, not for being Mark Calloway.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> get to me? what does that even mean? when someone says something i find pretty stupid, i'll explain why it is. if that's "getting to me," then sure.
> 
> and no, your analogy doesn't make sense. because its still Daniel Bryans NAME. he still has that identity in EVERYWHERE else other than WWE. that green wall? it's a green wall no matter where, no matter what.
> 
> so no, it's still pretty stupid.


Getting to you = pissing you off with what I just posted, which leads to an angry reply

And apparently, reading your quoted post, I just did it again.


----------



## The_Lionheart (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.
> 
> Last night was basically his official Raw debut as a singles competitor, and it was under his new name. It's time people got used to calling him that. Bryan Danielson was ROH. Daniel Bryan is WWE. just saying.


+1...


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> Getting to you = pissing you off with what I just posted, which leads to an angry reply
> 
> And apparently, reading your quoted post, I just did it again.


honestly, if you think you're pissing me off, you give yourself way too much credit. don't add points to your e-rep just yet. i am happily sitting in class, playing some computer games and switching on and off my tabs to debate about a topic on Daniel Bryan. 

if you think this thread actually pissed anybody off for that matter, you really think too highly of yourself.it's the internet. I CAN DO THIS, AND SHOUT LIKE THIS, AND GO NUTS, AND GO WILD, AND OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL THE CAPS I'M TYPING. does that mean i'm pissed? no. it's the internet, don't take it so seriously and act like you actually rile everyone up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

I'll call the man Bryan fucking Danielson all I want, thank you very much. Daniel Bryan is a shitty name.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



EvoLution™;8469413 said:


> The painted wall analogy makes perfect sense. The Undertaker is famous for being The Undertaker, not for being Mark Calloway.


nope, not really.

to call a green wall "blue" is wrong.
to call The Undertaker "Mark Calloway" is not wrong. it's still his name, even if people aren't familiar with it. that wall doesn't have an identity, i seriously don't know why i am even discussing this. Mark Calloway didn't USED to be Mark Calloway. he still is. that green wall USED to be blue, but it isn't anymore. one is wrong. the other is not popular, but it's still correct.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

That's just how people like to refer to him. It's not that big of a deal, and it's not like people don't know who they're talking about when they do so.


----------



## obredaan (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

I've been watching Danielson since 2002. Why should I stop calling him by the name that he's most famous for? And Daniel Bryan sounds gay and lame so I'll stick with the name he made all on his own.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

pretty simple really

I've watched him as Bryan Danielson for 6 years and he's on TV 8-10 times under a different yet similar name and you think it's weird/stupid/or wrong that I call him Bryan Danielson (which is his real name....)

yeah fpalm


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

Not man hes WWE name is Bryan Danielson.


----------



## petho89 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



EvoLution™ said:


> The painted wall analogy makes perfect sense. The Undertaker is famous for being The Undertaker, not for being Mark Calloway.


But that doesn't stop him being Mark Calaway. If identity could be utterly erased as easily as one colour of paint on a wall being painted over another it would be absolutely incoherent to talk of The Undertaker's personal life because The Undertaker doesn't have a personal life, or to talk of the "Mean" Mark Callous period of Undertaker's career because "Mean" Mark Callous wasn't Undertaker. What he's famous for simply makes one name for him more likely to come up, it doesn't remove the other name's validity.

Are you going to argue that Hollywood Hogan and Hulk Hogan were two entirely different men? Are you going to argue that every woman who gets married and takes her husband's surname is erased from existence and replaced by this other woman with whatever surname her husband happens to have? It is senseless to act as though any name a man has gone by can't be used to refer to him. It is even more senseless to suggest that a person's real name, the name they go by outside of the ring in, you know, real life doesn't refer to them in any sense when we're talking about them as a wrestler. He's still Bryan Danielson. Or are you going to sincerely argue that Denzel Washington was not in Training Day?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

I don't mind when people call him Bryan Danielson. I think it's kind of silly how people keep thinking he's going to come back as Bryan Danielson. He's going to be Daniel Bryan as long as he is in the WWE.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

Lol guys, it's just a fucking NAME! People can call him whatever they want, whether he works in ROH or WWE at the end of the day it's still the same person. Personally i prefer to call him Daniel Bryan though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> honestly, if you think you're pissing me off, you give yourself way too much credit. don't add points to your e-rep just yet. i am happily sitting in class, playing some computer games and switching on and off my tabs to debate about a topic on *American Dragon: Bryan Danielson.*
> 
> if you think this thread actually pissed anybody off for that matter, you really think too highly of yourself.it's the internet. I CAN DO THIS, AND SHOUT LIKE THIS, AND GO NUTS, AND GO WILD, AND OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL THE CAPS I'M TYPING. does that mean i'm pissed? no. it's the internet, don't take it so seriously and act like you actually rile everyone up.




Oh, look. I fixed it for you. Were my posts starting to sink in?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> I CAN DO THIS, AND SHOUT LIKE THIS, AND GO NUTS, AND GO WILD, AND OH MY GOD LOOK AT ALL THE CAPS I'M TYPING.


It's nice to see you do know where the "Caps Lock" key is considering every post you make is devoid of capital letters. I hope you're not studying English and if you are, maybe you should pay attention in class rather than debating the use of someone's name.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

One thing that annoys me is when people refer to Daniel Bryan and Bryan Danielson as two separate wrestlers entirely and proclaim that Bryan Danielson is undefeated in the WWE.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

ouch darnok, maybe you should learn how to quote. it's a little button on the bottom of the post, k?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



BB Dog said:


> One thing that annoys me is when people refer to Daniel Bryan and Bryan Danielson as two separate wrestlers entire and proclaim that Bryan Danielson is undefeated in the WWE.


Yep. And that's more annoying than calling him by his old name.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> One thing that continues to irritate me on these forums is that every time a thread or post involving Daniel Bryan pops up, half the members on here (mainly the indy smarks) refer to him as Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Honestly people, I understand that's his real name, and what he used before coming to the WWE, but it's time you all accepted the fact his WWE trademark name is Daniel Bryan. He's been going by that name since February, with the exception of one mention of his real name the day he was eliminated on NXT a month ago.
> 
> Last night was basically his official Raw debut as a singles competitor, and it was under his new name. It's time people got used to calling him that. Bryan Danielson was ROH. Daniel Bryan is WWE. just saying.


I've known him as Bryan Danielson for close to 10 years, I've known him as Daniel Bryan for a few months. If I tend to use the former name more than the latter, isn't that entirely understandable? I do it with Nigel McGuinness/Desmond Wolfe as well and if TNA had given Doug Williams a new name I'd probably use the original.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

Why get so worked up about it?, people can call him whatever they want, he has been known as bryan danielson for much longer than he has been known as daniel bryan. I dont really see the big deal.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*

* Shadow takes a close look at forum name*

Ok, isn't this the Raw forum? Raw, a show on WWE? Then let's go by his WWE name, shall we?

I'm a TNA fan, but have been impressed with Raw of late. I've condemned it in the past, but it's certainly moved up a notch in my estimation. Ok, that's out of the way.

I loved the moment when he threw the Miz into Cole. No, I'm not a Miz hater and am sad they're relegating him to jobber for a while.(go back in some threads and you'll note I called this, but didn't want to see it happen). I AM a Cole hater as he just grates on my nerves, like Todd Pettengill used to do. 

Even though Rawlins and I disagree on some things, I respect his opinions and it would do you wise to pay heed to what he says. I feel that you IWC members are trying to show off your wrestling knowledge by referring to Danials' Independant status. I can sit here and type in a "history of wrestling since 1978" if I wanted to show off my knowledge but all that would make me look like is a complete asshole. 

I know that Mr. Anderson's recent popularity with calling himself an asshole is going strong, but there are different types of assholes who nobody can stand. An arrogant jerk about inconsequential wrestling matters is one of those types.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> Oh, look. I fixed it for you. Were my posts starting to sink in?


no, they're not. because for the most part, when i discuss him, i call him daniel bryan. and i haven no problem doing that. but i certainly have no problem with people also using his NAME to discuss him as well. i've talked about him in countless threads, and whatever name just hits me as i am typing, i type. i don't think about it all that much. 

but i see you've stopped debating your point because you realize it's not a very good one, so that's good.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



BB Dog said:


> One thing that annoys me is when people refer to Daniel Bryan and Bryan Danielson as two separate wrestlers entirely and proclaim that Bryan Danielson is undefeated in the WWE.


If you disagree then you're basically saying that the Miz is lower on the card than all the NXT rookies because they all beat Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> no, they're not. because for the most part, when i discuss him, i call him daniel bryan. and i haven no problem doing that. but i certainly have no problem with people also using his NAME to discuss him as well. i've talked about him in countless threads, and whatever name just hits me as i am typing, i type. i don't think about it all that much.
> 
> but i see you've stopped debating your point because you realize it's not a very good one, so that's good.


lol, I made my point a long time ago, but I don't think you have.

You just spent the past hour defending how important it is for him to be referred to as Bryan Danielson, but then turn arond and call him by his WWE name. That pretty much defeats your side of the argument, dosen't it?


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> Getting to you = pissing you off with what I just posted, which leads to an angry reply
> 
> And apparently, reading your quoted post, I just did it again.


Well if your aim was to piss someone off, congratulations, you're a pathetic troll. If not, then it's completely irrelevant and the point still stands that you're spewing absolute bullshit.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> lol, I made my point a long time ago, but I don't think you have.
> 
> You just spent the past hour defending how important it is for him to be referred to as Bryan Danielson, but then turn arond and call him by his WWE name. That pretty much defeats your side of the argument, dosen't it?


when did i ever say he HAS to be referred to as Bryan Danielson? i explained why that makes sense, and why it's not stupid for someone to do that, and it's not wrong either. 

you're the one saying no one should be calling him Bryan Danielson. NEVER did i say anywhere no one should call him Daniel Bryan.

reading comprehension is important.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Rawlin67 said:


> *when did i ever say he HAS to be referred to as Bryan Danielson? i explained why that makes sense*, and why it's not stupid for someone to do that, and it's not wrong either.
> 
> you're the one saying no one should be calling him Bryan Danielson. NEVER did i say anywhere no one should call him Daniel Bryan.
> 
> reading comprehension is important.


You basically did everything BUT say he should be called Bryan Danielson. Twisting my green/blue analogy, ranting on about how Danielson is his NAME (caps on of course), etc. etc. The only thing you're doing right now is backtracking for where you screwed up. End of story.

And yes, people should be calling him Daniel Bryan. You don't see people calling Goldust Black Reign do you? No you don't. Why? Because Goldust is his WWE name. TNA is a differnt story. That's the entire point of all this. The fact is, when Daniel Bryan was announced to be on NXT, the WWE forums were swarmed with ROH smarks shoving his ROH ring name and indy shit down everyones throats. Don't think I'm not the only member of the IWC who's tired of hearing it. 

Is he an accomplished wrestler? Yes. Does he deserve to be in the WWE? Yes. Is he supposed to called Daniel Bryan? Yes.

The sooner people realize what he should be called, the better off everyone will be. That pretty much sums it up right there.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. Get used to it.*



Amsterdam said:


> *You basically did everything BUT say he should be called Bryan Danielson. *Twisting my green/blue analogy, ranting on about how Danielson is his NAME (caps on of course), etc. etc. The only thing you're doing right now is backtracking for where you screwed up. End of story.


then i obviously didn't screw up, if i didn't say something i don't mean. that just means you interpreted me incorrectly. 

the green/blue analogy is wrong. because to call the green wall "blue" is wrong. to call Daniel Bryan "Bryan Danielson" isn't wrong. HOWEVER, i guess for whatever reason i have to state calling him "Daniel Bryan" is ok too. even though you should have just been able to pick up on that, that's obviously what i meant.

it's ok to call him both. one's his NAME, one's his WWE identity. does it make more SENSE to call him by his WWE identity? sure. but considering his name has been used in the indies for almost a decade, it's no surprise that people still use it to refer to him. and no, it's not wrong, and it's not stupid. 
and the Goldust/Black Reign is another weak comparison. Black Reign isn't his actual identity. calling Goldust Dustin Runnels? it'd be ok. 

you're insinuating calling someone by their name is wrong. and that, that's just stupid.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Goatlord said:


> It's not even sure if he's going to use Daniel Bryan as his name for sure, the only time he mentioned his own name he said he's Bryan Danielson. Actually he said Daniel Bryan was some random dude from the WWE machine but Bryan Danielson is the best in the world.
> 
> Even if he stays as Daniel Bryan it will take some time for us to get used to it. It took us like 2-3 months to stop calling Desmond Wolfe Nigel McGuinness too. Plus Bryan Danielson sounds much catchier too


I only refer to McGuninness as Wolfe all the time because Wolfe is so much easier to spell than McGuinness... 



Goatlord said:


> If you disagree then you're basically saying that the Miz is lower on the card than all the NXT rookies because they all beat Daniel Bryan.


You really can't use that kind of logic in wrestling. Well you can but you will just end up with a huge headache and can pretty much claim that any wrestler is better than the other. 

I will most likely continually call Danielson by his real time. I don't really like the name, "Daniel Bryan" and I know him as Bryan Danielson. I mean when he see the guy I immediately think Bryan Danielson. If that ever stops and I begin thinking something else than I will start calling him by that name.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I only refer to McGuninness as Wolfe all the time because Wolfe is so much easier to spell than McGuinness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about Wolfe, I'm also the lazy type now 

About that part, I meant that the Danielson we see now is way higher in the ladder than before he was eliminated and lost to everyone, and he is much more agressive than before aswell characterwise so there is quite a difference to his old persona, not to mention he is growing his badass beard back. 

And the last part I agree again...when we get used to it we will eventually call him like that (if he doesn't revert to his real name, that is)


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amsterdam, it's none of your fucking business if people want to call him by *his actual name by which he has become very well known in the indies*, or by his new WWE name he's had for a few months. It's pathetic that you think this is an issue, it's pathetic that you made a fucking thread about it, and it's pathetic that you're still posting this shit.

Also, you may wish to consider the possibility (already hinted at by Bryan himself) that he may return to using his own name while in WWE. If that does happen, I hope you finally realise that you're a fucking imbecile. Stick your head in a pig.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

As long as he does well in the wwe has great feuds, matches and wins titles etc i couldnt give a shit what they call him


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SJFCPEEP said:


> As long as he does well in the wwe has great feuds, matches and wins titles etc i couldnt give a shit what they call him


Definately this.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Nagata tights. Called it. Happy. Good things come to those who wait. Common sense booking.

So he's now proved both the promo naysayers and the look naysayers wrong. Now what's left? The Main Event naysayers?


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Nagata tights. Called it. Happy. Good things come to those who wait. Common sense booking.
> 
> So he's now proved both the promo naysayers and the look naysayers wrong. Now what's left? The Main Event naysayers?


Oh yeah, you did call that...

I'm still dissapointed with Bryan's booking tbh. We'd all been waiting for that match with the Miz, then it just came out of nowhere and was over far too quickly. But he did look great


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Speaking of Danielsons Character, WWE are really trying out something fresh with him. The way he's beeing booked and portrayed is like it's from a totally different show/writing team. I mean WWE are trying to put him as far from the "small underdog" cliche as possible. He's the only face that repeatedly says that he's the best in the world, that he's a wrestler, his promos have a very real vibe to them as if he's writing them himself. Also when was the last time someone get a quick rollup win, then get a beatdown after the match and actually destroys the attacker by throwing him to the announce table hitting cole aswell. He's beeing booked as if he's a 7 foot badass monster face.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't give more than two seconds of thought when I'm typing Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson in a forum. It's not like I'm choosing one or another on purpose...sometimes, I immediately type Daniel Bryan and other times, when discussing his credentials, personal life or favorite moments, I just instinctively type Bryan Danielson, a name I've known and discussed for well over half a decade.

Oh, and the generous people who have decided to use their valuable time to police the name Bryan Danielson...just stop. If I want to refer to Kane as Tits McGee from now on, I will. I'll call him whatever I feel like, whenever I feel like it. If you're really bothered by someone calling someone else by a different moniker, than I'd advise you to get thicker skin, less I saddle you with a REALLY damaging nickname like...."Captain Lame-Ass" or...."Mr. Doesn't Listen". Yeah....


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I liked that the win on RAW wasn't finisher clean, which means the feud will continue. I didn't like that the match was once again short, though Bryan is getting some good pops for his submission moves.

What he's done these past four weeks is a tremendous turnaround from the short match jobber he had mostly been. I hope the creative will start allowing Bryan to show some of his antics from his ROH days to endear him more to the crowd, such as "I have 'til five!"


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WillTheBloody said:


> I hope the creative will start allowing Bryan to show some of his antics from his ROH days to endear him more to the crowd, such as "I have 'til five!"


When the ref was pulling him off Miz in the ropes I was just thinking "He has 'til five motherfucker! Get off him!".

If the Final Countdown ever hits I think I'll literally cry.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> When the ref was pulling him off Miz in the ropes I was just thinking "He has 'til five motherfucker! Get off him!".
> 
> *If the Final Countdown ever hits I think I'll literally cry.*


Oh, boy, that would totally kick ass.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

He really needs an entrance theme. That NXT theme just isn't going to cut it for him anymore.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope last night doesn't mean he won't be at NXT tonight. I've been looking forward to seeing Danielson live.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> I hope last night doesn't mean he won't be at NXT tonight. I've been looking forward to seeing Danielson live.


Did you miss last night's RAW? Aside from the opening Ashton Kutcher segment (with Eve looking hot in that dress), the whole show was live.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hahaha I meant live as in I'll be at the show


----------



## HellFire (Aug 31, 2007)

Portugoose said:


> Did you miss last night's RAW? Aside from the opening Ashton Kutcher segment (with Eve looking hot in that dress), the whole show was live.


hes going to the nxt tapings that's what he means by live.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

just call him daniel bryan danielson


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't see any reason for him to appear on NXt tonight.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I admit from what I have seen of him, he looks like he has good ability in and out the ring.

Only time will tell, I am slighly impressed but he doesnt look anything special at the moment.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

I think that bryan danielson have a goog ability to fight in Nxt. Bryan danielson and otunga have goods abilitys and these two mans canform a tag tam.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dark-mask said:


> I think that bryan danielson have a goog ability to fight in Nxt. Bryan danielson and otunga have goods abilitys and these two mans canform a tag tam.


fpalm lol i dont think that would go down very well around here. Otunga isnt even in the same league as the far superior bryan


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Dark-mask said:


> I think that bryan danielson have a goog ability to fight in Nxt. Bryan danielson and otunga have goods abilitys and these two mans canform a tag tam.


fpalm Oh good god.:banplz:


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Is he a heel now as he attacked Cena?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Fri Night Delight said:


> Is he a heel now as he attacked Cena?


Most definitely. I've read some of comments on his wweuniverse page pretty much all of cena fans hate him with passion now lol.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Daniel Bryan was amazing tonight. 



















Enough said.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

The thing I liked most is how Bryan got into some kind of scuffle with Punk. Vince, BOOK THIS FUCKING MATCH.

No BTW, I marked like a little bitch when he kicked C-nations head in, I mean Cena's. I wonder how many PG children cried over that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

united_07 said:


> fpalm lol i dont think that would go down very well around here. Otunga isnt even in the same league as the far superior bryan


Otunga isn't in the same league as anyone. Bryan shouldn't be tagging with Otunga, 
but maybe if he did tag with him, Otunga might be forced to LEARN SOMETHING.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope Daniel Bryan remains a maniac like Bob Backlund circa 1994.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



> Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring.


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson

Like I needed another reason to be excited for Raw on Monday.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

oh god it's like an orgasm with none of the mess.


----------



## The Iceman Cometh (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Exciting indeed.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

This better not be another bait-and-swith like it was when he called himself Bryan Danielson on NXT.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

oh shit. well hopefully something good comes from this


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Hell yes.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

The epicness is coming....


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Hell to the fuckin yes


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



JoMojo_Rising said:


> This better not be another bait-and-swith like it was when he called himself Bryan Danielson on NXT.


Why was that a bait and switch? The only people calling him Daniel Bryan after that was WWE; when did he go back on going by that?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

The awesomeness just doesn't stop with this...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I really hope he kicks Cole's fucking head in on Raw Monday.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Hahaha yes sir...I like it. That only helps the storyline because it further shows how he's not gonna become a WWE made guy.


----------



## Zergplex (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I had a really crappy day, and this just made it a bit better. Thanks for the thread Billy Kidman, and thanks Bryan Danielson for kicking people's heads in.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Coolness.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

> Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring.


-via Bryan's twitter (obviously)

This is interesting news!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Yup.....

I made a mess.


MARK, OUT!! =D


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I was still hoping for Daniel Bryanson


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

He's going to "shoot" all over the WWE. It will be epic. Kudos to the WWE. You have my attention once again.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Lol, everyone get a grip. Its just a fucking name. Is a name change getting you all that "excited?" What is going to happen if Dwayne Johnson just goes back to using "The Rock" to promote movies? The world will be swimming in semen.

***The majority of fans probably won't even care as I'm 100% positive most of them have never seen/heard of his independent work.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Lol, everyone get a grip. Its just a fucking name. Is a name change getting you all that "excited?".


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



quoipourquoi said:


>


Lol, that "transformation" received one of the biggest reactions of 2000...and just because THE SAME FUCKING GUY removed a shirt and had a different shirt under it...which obviously makes him more aggressive unless its a tye-dye, then you better hide your lady friend. 

People mark out for the simple things in wrestling.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Lol, everyone get a grip. Its just a fucking name. Is a name change getting you all that "excited?" What is going to happen if Dwayne Johnson just goes back to using "The Rock" to promote movies? The world will be swimming in semen.
> 
> ***The majority of fans probably won't even care as I'm 100% positive most of them have never seen/heard of his independent work.


Yes, seeing how Daniel Bryan is a stupid name.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Lol, everyone get a grip. Its just a fucking name. Is a name change getting you all that "excited?" What is going to happen if Dwayne Johnson just goes back to using "The Rock" to promote movies? The world will be swimming in semen.


Daniel Bryan – Pathetic jobber
Bryan Danielson – Indy legend

Needless to say, it’s not “just” a name change. How often does Vince McMahon let indy stars use their indy names? The last one I can think of is CM Punk.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Like it's really such a big fucking deal. Most of you indy marks refused to call him by anything else from day 1.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Hopefully his WWE name is going to be Bryan Danielson from now on as he alluded to a few weeks ago, because I really don't want to call him Daniel Bryan ever again.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Lol, that "transformation" received one of the biggest reactions of 2000...and just because THE SAME FUCKING GUY removed a shirt and had a different shirt under it...which obviously makes him more aggressive unless its a tye-dye, then you better hide your lady friend.
> 
> People mark out for the simple things in wrestling.


It's not just wrestling. This is a trope of storytelling, period. The underdog, be it in literature or theatre or cinema, often sheds a sheds a mark of shame and replaces it with a title or article of clothing that represents his/her becoming. Common examples include taking a father's name or sword. In the case of Mick Foley, he went from being a victim at the hands of Triple H as Mankind to becoming a sadist capable of fighting back as Cactus Jack, the revered hardcore legend. Given the character's established mental imbalance, it was effective as hell, and not at all improbable. With Bryan Danielson, we obviously don't have that added layer, but it still works for me and many others, because Daniel Bryan was introduced as a typical WWEization of an indie star, so to revert to Bryan Danielson means that he is taking back his reputation and his honor.

So, what I'm saying is this: Wrestling can be deeper than you realize.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



> to revert to Bryan Danielson means that he is taking back his reputation and his honor.
> So, what I'm saying is this: Wrestling can be deeper than you realize.


No, what you're saying is: Bryan is pissed that he dosen't get any respect from the WWE establishment - just like every other NXT rookie from Season 1. Creative took the one thing Bryan had going for him during his final weeks on NXT, and spread it out to 7 other guys.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Amsterdam said:


> Creative took the one thing Bryan had going for him during his final weeks on NXT, and spread it out to 7 other guys.


Pretty much. But hey, it hasn't played out yet, and I can't imagine that all the NXT wrestlers will stick around for the duration of the angle. At the conclusion, I expect a John Cena vs. Bryan Danielson match. If not, then yes, we can say in retrospect that they abandoned ship on what would've been a hot angle.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



quoipourquoi said:


> Pretty much. But hey, it hasn't played out yet, and I can't imagine that all the NXT wrestlers will stick around for the duration of the angle. At the conclusion, I expect a John Cena vs. Bryan Danielson match. If not, then yes, we can say in retrospect that they abandoned ship on what would've been a hot angle.


Wade Barrett has the title shot and most likely he will be the one challenging Cena but I do see being a WWE Champion in the future.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Yes !!!!!!!

Now do cattle mutilation so I can mark balls


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



quoipourquoi said:


> It's not just wrestling. This is a trope of storytelling, period. The underdog, be it in literature or theatre or cinema, often sheds a sheds a mark of shame and replaces it with a title or article of clothing that represents his/her becoming. Common examples include taking a father's name or sword. In the case of Mick Foley, he went from being a victim at the hands of Triple H as Mankind to becoming a sadist capable of fighting back as Cactus Jack, the revered hardcore legend. Given the character's established mental imbalance, it was effective as hell, and not at all improbable. With Bryan Danielson, we obviously don't have that added layer, but it still works for me and many others, because Daniel Bryan was introduced as a typical WWEization of an indie star, so to revert to Bryan Danielson means that he is taking back his reputation and his honor.
> 
> So, what I'm saying is this: Wrestling can be deeper than you realize.


Yeah, everyone knows how the moment was symbolic, but my point is that something just as simple as him tearing his shirt off sent the crowd into a frenzy. Mick Foley even admitted that he didn't believe that segment would be like that at all. He did not expect a huge reaction but he got it.

However, that is different from the Bryan Danielson-Daniel Bryan-Bryan Danielson name change. A large percentage of the current fans don't even know about his history in the indy scene. However, Cactus Jack was a more established character in the WWF at the time and that is what made that segment so huge. The name change does not add any major depth to the storyline other than he "wants his dignity" or whatever WWE decides to come up with. Outside of the IWC, more than likely no one will give a damn.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



JoMojo_Rising said:


> This better not be another bait-and-swith like it was when he called himself Bryan Danielson on NXT.


What you call bait-and-switching could very well have been long-term storyline planting. Hard to believe in WWE though.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> Hopefully his WWE name is going to be Bryan Danielson from now on as he alluded to a few weeks ago, because I really don't want to call him Daniel Bryan ever again.


I think they found out with otunga that they CAN trademark real names for professional purposes. Merchendising would still be a b!tch though. I do not think we will see any danielson merch for a while until the contract gets sorted out.

But then again they can follow the UFC with thier merch model, or just click and drag what they do with Cena, who uses his real name.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



mvpsuperstar said:


> Yeah, everyone knows how the moment was symbolic, but my point is that something just as simple as him tearing his shirt off sent the crowd into a frenzy. Mick Foley even admitted that he didn't believe that segment would be like that at all. He did not expect a huge reaction but he got it.
> 
> However, that is different from the Bryan Danielson-Daniel Bryan-Bryan Danielson name change. A large percentage of the current fans don't even know about his history in the indy scene. However, Cactus Jack was a more established character in the WWF at the time and that is what made that segment so huge. The name change does not add any major depth to the storyline other than he "wants his dignity" or whatever WWE decides to come up with. Outside of the IWC, more than likely no one will give a damn.


And there it is.

We as the IWC have GOT to stop believing and acting as if we're the majority. We're not.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

According to wwe.com, Daniel Bryan has just been released.


----------



## Dasher2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I think the purpose of him calling himself Danielson the last time out was to get some of the fans to check that name out. Changing his name now would make sense, if most people did indeed learn of him.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Doesn't make any difference now. He's been released.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694

Unless this is some bullshit angle they're working.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Color me shocked. If this is part of the storyline, I'd be impressed. If not, expect an explosion.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Meltzer believes it is a fake releasing


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

I know. I was wondering if this was a story angle. It's up on wwe.com BTW.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

That seals the deal, they released him today, (us time) it's the 12th in norway, and hires him as Bryan Danielson on monday.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

It could very well be. I hope it's bullshit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? Wow. 

I don't know if this has anything to do with the storyline or not, but it looks like it's legitimate. Either it's a super elaborate cover just to get around to him using his real name again or he must've pissed in somebody's tea. 

Why would they involve him in a major storyline on Raw and then release him? Especially given that he was the most over rookie on NXT. Weird. 

Well, as long as they don't release Alex Riley I'm good...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

:lmao if this is legit


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

At least Bryan got to kick Cena's head in once. Still do not understand why they would cut him like that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, this is certainly interesting. What makes me question if it's part of the storyline is they acknowledged him as Bryan Danielson in his release. If they were doing this as part of the storyline to bring Bryan Danielson back, they would've just said they've released Daniel Bryan, but they have Bryan Danielson in parenthesis too.

Also, why just him? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, since when has wwe done anything that made sense.



Whoo-hoo 1000th post.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

Since his Twitter has been updated to feature no mention of the WWE at all, I wonder if he's decided to take a different career path or something. Really hope this is just an angle...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The forum is gonna explode if this is legit. Brace yourselves. This isn't the first time someone is released while in the middle of the storyline, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



thesafemouse said:


> Doesn't make any difference now. He's been released.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694
> 
> Unless this is some bullshit angle they're working.


Clearly it's a storyline release. You don't have someone spit in John Cena's face and kick his head in only to release him less than a week later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> At least Bryan got to kick Cena's head in once. Still do not understand why they would cut him like that.


I'm wondering if maybe him spitting in Cena's face was an off script idea that came to his head to add something to the beatdown and Cena didn't take kindly to it...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Oh shit.....What if he wasnt supposed to change his twitter??? =/


----------



## RKO41 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694

Link above.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Or maybe his Twitter update was such an indication?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WillTheBloody said:


> Since his Twitter has been updated to feature no mention of the WWE at all,


I was just going to mention that. When he changed it to BryanDanielson, it had his NXT bio up. Now, he's updated it to just say "Pro Wrestler all over the world the last 10 years."

If this is true, it's huge. WWE's never fake released someone on the website before. Storyline firings have never been followed up with a "future endeavoured" message on WWE.com, so this would be a first.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I really hope this news is just part of the storyline, man i'm so scared.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Meltzer's under the impression it is a fake firing:

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13690/


----------



## braddahneil (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Now this is a big wtf.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

but he didn't have a contract?


----------



## RKO41 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

As soon as I saw that, I kept thinking "Storyline".


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



TaylorFitz said:


> Clearly it's a storyline release. You don't have someone spit in John Cena's face and kick his head in only to release him less than a week later.


Well he's that fucking good lmao, but yeah.. I see him coming back as Danielson.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

wtf????????

real?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

we'll see if anyone else pops up there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



TaylorFitz said:


> Clearly it's a storyline release. You don't have someone spit in John Cena's face and kick his head in only to release him less than a week later.


You don't have someone challenge Randy Orton for the WWE title after a year long return from injury and release them 2 days later either.

It COULD be a storyline release, but it COULD be legitimate. Maybe that spit in Cena's face was an off script idea that he just did because he thought it would add to the beatdown and ended up pissing Cena the fuck off?


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I really hope this is a storyline, but I highly doubt it is. I think this is the end to Daniel Bryan. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

1) They are releasing "daniel bryan" and signing "bryan danielson". They have to go through the motions of doing this, just for administrative purposes.
2) it is to enhanse the Bryan vs WWE management feud going on.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I wouldn't be surprised if Daniel Bryan's release is the first of all 7 NXT rookie's releases. They fucked shit up - and got fired. Now they go rouge, and invade the brands.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Oh shit mod's get ready for World War 3 to break out on this board.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

iff, any other NXT rookies are also released then it is definitely a storyline.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He posted this on twitter so this is obviously fake

" Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. "

about 2 hours ago via web


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

One website said he was "Carlito'ed".


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm thinking that this is a storyline to introduce Bryan Danielson. It surely has to be, what other reason do they have for releasing him? It would be one of the stupidest moves the WWE could make!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> You don't have someone challenge Randy Orton for the WWE title after a year long return from injury and release them 2 days later either.
> 
> It COULD be a storyline release, but it COULD be legitimate. Maybe that spit in Cena's face was an off script idea that he just did because he thought it would add to the beatdown and ended up pissing Cena the fuck off?


If that pissed Cena off that he is a bigger wuss then I thought. I mean Mick Foley allowed Randy Orton to spit right in his face. Unless Danielson failed a drug test I can't see what he did wrong Pyro.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm panicking right now. This better be for storyline purposes.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> 1) They are releasing "daniel bryan" and signing "bryan danielson". They have to go through the motions of doing this, just for administrative purposes.
> 2) it is to enhanse the Bryan vs WWE management feud going on.


But read the release statement. They acknowledged him as Bryan Danielson. They said they have released Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson), not just Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I really hope this is a storyline but who knows. We'll find out soon enough from Danielson if this is true or not. He could always be selling it as it's really a storyline or what have you but why would they only release him and none of the other 7 guys. I know he was built up to have the biggest connection with the internet fans but still. I'm wondering now what the hell is going on. If he is released WWE what the hell is wrong with you? I guess the Cole stuff was all real to hahaha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

WWE released daniel bryan not bryan danielson


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

jst part of the storyline


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is true and I hope to god it's not then I feel that this is one of the dumbest decisions that Vince McMahon has made in his entire life.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Kendrick said Cena would have found it hilarious if Kendrick had pissed on him from a hotel window, somehow I don't think he minds the spit thing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



will94 said:


> But read the release statement. They acknowledged him as Bryan Danielson. They said they have released Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson), not just Daniel Bryan.


Yeah, doesn't make sense for them to refer to him as Danielson if they're gonna re-hire him as such. If legit, I'd love to hear the reason because dude was over like a mother.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Have they ever mention the person's real name when they got release? Like Umaga for example?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> He posted this on twitter so this is obviously fake
> 
> " Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. "
> 
> about 2 hours ago via web


OR he already made the agreement with the WWE to terminate his contract and he was telling his fans that.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Apparently, "Daniel Bryan's" NXT twitter account is gone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



The Hardcore Show said:


> If that pissed Cena off that he is a bigger wuss then I thought. I mean Mick Foley allowed Randy Orton to spit right in his face. Unless Danielson failed a drug test I can't see what he did wrong Pyro.


Mick Foley knew Orton was going to spit in his face, though. That was a spot that was clearly planned. Bryan's spit in Cena's face may have been planned, or it may have not been. We don't know. All I'm saying is, if his release is not a work, I wouldn't be surprised if that's what caused it. 

I'm not saying he did anything wrong, necessarily. Either way, there's no way to know if Cena got Bryan fired. He may have merely confronted Vince about being frustrated over the incident and told Vince just to talk to Bryan and explain that he can't do things like that and then as a result Vince just flew off the handle because his money maker was upset.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Have they ever mention the person's real name when they got release? Like Umaga for example?


They almost always mention their real name


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> *1) They are releasing "daniel bryan" and signing "bryan danielson". They have to go through the motions of doing this, just for administrative purposes.*
> 2) it is to enhanse the Bryan vs WWE management feud going on.


I thought this at first too, but then I noticed that next to the name Daniel Bryan in brackets they put Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Maybe Bryan was Vince's attacker afterall...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



schiops said:


> I thought this at first too, but then I noticed that next to the name Daniel Bryan in brackets they put Bryan Danielson.


Key word in this is that they are making this seem real remember realism!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Amsterdam said:


> Apparently, "Daniel Bryan's" NXT twitter account is gone.


He changed his account earlier today from DanielBryanNXT to bryandanielson. And he tweeted that he had done so. No other NXT season 1 accounts have made any comments since Monday.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SpeedStick said:


> WWE released daniel bryan not bryan danielson


even though it clearly says Danielson on the site.


I hope this is Vince's evil ploy just to see the IWC go into panic mode


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

if this is real then he must of done something to screw up like failing to many drug tests


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Onmi said:


> but he didn't have a contract?


wtf? Do you think he was working for free?



A Random Person said:


> 1) They are releasing "daniel bryan" and signing "bryan danielson". They have to go through the motions of doing this, just for administrative purposes.


First of all, as Will94 stated, you should read the statement. Secondly, "for administrative purposes?" wtf? I don't have the slightest idea how that phrase could relate to any sort of reality.



SpeedStick said:


> WWE released daniel bryan not bryan danielson


Really? Read the statement.



mike10dude said:


> if this is real then he must of done something to screw up like failing to many drug tests


Too many drug tests? What the hell are you talking about? Have you never noticed the suspension process? 

Good lord...these posts are even more moronic than normal, and that's really saying something for WF.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It's for the sake of the Storyline and

WELCOME BRYAN DANIELSON


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

This is from another forum:



> This is awesome. Its part of the angle because they have no reason to let him go. He has a good work ethic, and even in the worst case scenario, they'd keep him around for a while longer as a misused jobber or just send him back to FCW. I think the reason that they "fired" him and not the whole NXT faction is that it'd be too obvious. We all know they aren't going to fire every single one of those guys. Also, if they only fired people like Skip Sheffield and Michael Tarver, people wouldn't even care. They'd probably just shrug and believe that they're fired. With Bryan Danielson they can easily piss us off and keep us wondering if its true or not.
> 
> ....Having that been said, part of me is still thinking, "What if its true?! *censored* you WWE! How could you!?". That's why this storyline is so damn amazing. I've never really been that especially entertained by any wrestling storylines much less believed them until now.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He probably either failed the wellness policy or wanted to quit WWE so they granted his release


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is a storyline firing, why post it on wwe.com? And whose to say the next future endeavored notice isn't real or fake following this. In other words, it just seems legit but it's so out of the blue.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Danielson to TNA threads to pop up for sure.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This just can't be for real...


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



DaGreatest said:


> He probably either failed the wellness policy or wanted to quit WWE so they granted his release


So they suddenly rewrote the wellness policy prior to giving Danielson what would be his first failed test so that they could immediately fire him? Sure. That's logical.


----------



## demiwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

How can people say it's for storyline purposes whenever no one else from season 1 of NXT got released? This news is pretty sad.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

How could it be a drug test (if it is legit) Isn't it a 3 three strikes policy?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

...Smart move, fake or not...


Why?


Because now the shit just got SERIOUS. People will Be tuning into Raw next week to find out what the deal ism Adding to the Drama of the angle.

I can honestly say, I am intruiged and concerned at the same time. But the only way we can TRUELY find out is to watch raw next week, like it or not.

Briliant move, really..


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> If this is a storyline firing, why post it on wwe.com? And whose to say the next future endeavored notice isn't real or fake following this. In other words, it just seems legit but it's so out of the blue.


All releases are always posted on WWE.com


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This is probably a way to further the NXT storyline because I can't imagine they'd let HIM go of all people. 

It has to be a work.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> Too many drug tests? What the hell are you talking about? Have you never noticed the suspension process?
> 
> Good lord...these posts are even more moronic than normal, and that's really saying something for WF.


I stopped paying attention to the WWE a few months ago
and I might be totally wrong about this but wasn't he off TV for a while after being kicked off NXT
the WWE has hidden suspensions before


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



demiwolf said:


> How can people say it's for storyline purposes whenever no one else from season 1 of NXT got released? This news is pretty sad.


Because Vince knows how Danielson is the most well-known guy in NXT. Even the idiots on wwe universe love him


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Again, I'm posting this.



> This is awesome. Its part of the angle because they have no reason to let him go. He has a good work ethic, and even in the worst case scenario, they'd keep him around for a while longer as a misused jobber or just send him back to FCW. I think the reason that they "fired" him and not the whole NXT faction is that it'd be too obvious. We all know they aren't going to fire every single one of those guys. Also, if they only fired people like Skip Sheffield and Michael Tarver, people wouldn't even care. They'd probably just shrug and believe that they're fired. With Bryan Danielson they can easily piss us off and keep us wondering if its true or not.
> 
> ....Having that been said, part of me is still thinking, "What if its true?! *censored* you WWE! How could you!?". That's why this storyline is so damn amazing. I've never really been that especially entertained by any wrestling storylines much less believed them until now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



acdc22287 said:


> It's for the sake of the Storyline and
> 
> WELCOME BRYAN DANIELSON


Problem is, they referred to him as Bryan Danielson in the release statement, which means it's likely legitimate.

Meh. I don't exactly "care" about Bryan Danielson, but it is a little disappointing. He was doing well. It's amazing how Otunga still has a job with WWE and he (likely) doesn't.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This isnt a work

Storyline wise, it does not make sense for WWE to "release" him considering he doesnt have a contract....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



mike10dude said:


> I stopped paying attention to the WWE a few months ago
> and I might be totally wrong about this but wasn't he off TV for a while after being kicked off NXT
> the WWE has hidden suspensions before


uhhhh no he came back like the weeka after he got eliminated


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> "WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors."
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com, this is merely a storyline release and the first time WWE has done a fake firing on their website.
> 
> ...


From:NoDQ.Com

PS:Also to note is this release doesn't not show up on the front page legally signaling to me that this is fake!!!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

There are two things that keep me from saying his release is kayfabe:

#1 - Future endeavors are always posted on WWE.com, and never mentioned on live TV
#2 - "We wish Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) best of luck on future endeavors." - implying that they just released Bryan Danielson under both names. Had it just been Daniel Bryan, it'd be different.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Jesus Christ some of you can't read.

Put on your "mark" hats and look at this through "keyfabe coloured glasses"

- How many times has a worker been "fired" apart of an angle? hundreds
- How many times has a firing that's been a work been mentioned on WWE.com and treated as a normal firing? Never
- They real named him in his release statement
- They are not releasing Daniel Bryan only to hire Bryan Danielson, that is fucking stupid
- If they wanted him to be Bryan Danielson, then why not just change his name to Bryan Danielson (like they were supposed to 1 month ago when he cut a promo about being Bryan Danielson)
- The writers are not clever enough to go to these lengths (subtle release statement, Danielson changing his twitter and such)
- According to the storyline/keyfabe, Bryan doesn't even have a contract so what is he being released from?


Bryan Danielson got released. The ride is over just when it started getting good. This NXT storyline is gonna fucking suck without the only credible guy involved.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> You don't have someone challenge Randy Orton for the WWE title after a year long return from injury and release them 2 days later either.
> 
> *It COULD be a storyline release, but it COULD be legitimate. Maybe that spit in Cena's face was an off script idea that he just did because he thought it would add to the beatdown and ended up pissing Cena the fuck off?*


Maybe that's why the edited off the recap, maybe he wasn't suppose to. I really don't know, it can be all speculation, we won't know until Monday or when some legit source updates us.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



DaGreatest said:


> This isnt a work
> 
> Storyline wise, it does not make sense for WWE to "release" him considering he doesnt have a contract....


why doesnt he have a contractt? that wasn't the point of NXT


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

One reason I think this MAY be a storyline is because they put (Bryan Danielson) in the article. I just searched WWE.com and I noticed that only the people who were terminated due to a violation of the wellness policy had their real names in the article. Everyone who was released due to roster cuts or something, just has their superstar name in the article. So either this is a storyline, or Danielson violated the wellness policy and they don't want to risk it. Who knows? Hope we find out more in the morning.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I think they are trying to work us. The timing with this and the NXT Invasion angle is just way too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



DaGreatest said:


> All releases are always posted on WWE.com


I know that, but I'm saying why put Bryan Danielson was released, if it is for a storyline, when all the other releases (e.g. Carlito, Umaga, Kennedy,etc.) posted on their site are legit. WWE has never done that before. And why just single out him, and not some of the other 7 rookies.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> I know that, but I'm saying why put Bryan Danielson was released, if it is for a storyline, when all the other releases (e.g. Carlito, Umaga, Kennedy,etc.) posted on their site are legit. WWE has never done that before. And why just single out him, and not some of the other 7 rookies.


Vince knows that the IWC crazes for him.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



DaGreatest said:


> This isnt a work
> 
> Storyline wise, it does not make sense for WWE to "release" him considering he doesnt have a contract....


What is this business about him not having a contract? You're the 2nd one to say that. Where did that bs come from? (rhetorical question; i know it's just general wf ********)



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> From:NoDQ.Com
> 
> PS:Also to note is this release doesn't not show up on the front page legally signaling to me that this is fake!!!


"Legally signaling to me" :lmao As if WWE has some legal obligation to notify *you* of personnel matters in a particular way.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Daniel Bryan is back to being Bryan Danielson - with absolutely no mention or reference to the WWE on his twitter account.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> I know that, but I'm saying why put Bryan Danielson was released, if it is for a storyline, when all the other releases (e.g. Carlito, Umaga, Kennedy,etc.) posted on their site are legit. WWE has never done that before. And why just single out him, and not some of the other 7 rookies.


Because not to make it too obvious that is a storyline. People wouldn't care if Tarver or Skip got fired. They care because Bryan is over with the IWC and the 'WWE Universe'.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

this better be storyline..or i want someone to come out with a reason right now why it happened cause obviously hes a great worker..hes a big part of whatever this nxt story is going to be he was the most over out the nxt guys and the most pushed up until last week when all was pushed


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



CM12Punk said:


> Because not to make it too obvious that is a storyline. People wouldn't care if Tarver or Skip got fired. They care because Bryan is over with the IWC and the 'WWE Universe'.


Are You Dave Meltzer?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It is kinda odd that Carlito's release was front page headline news on WWE.com and Danielson's release isn't.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



-Mystery- said:


> It is kinda odd that Carlito's release was front page headline news on WWE.com and Danielson's release isn't.


I agree that why this release is a fraud!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

DAMN IT, I WANT ANSWERS! :cuss::cuss:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Are You Dave Meltzer?


LOL, next you're going to ask Evolution if he's Wade Barrett.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Could this be why Danielson's main two parts in the invasion were edited out? (spitting on Cena, choking Roberts)


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I agree that why this release is a fraud!


Because the WWE is in the business of making sure that people aren't kept up to date on storylines?

Your logic is absurd.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

lmao I found this post at wwe.com site.



> Menace and I were talking on msn and this is what we think may happen. We think that Dixie is going to sign all the rookies to TNA for the PPV and then some how it's going to be announced that Vince bought TNA.


hahahahha


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



-Mystery- said:


> It is kinda odd that Carlito's release was front page headline news on WWE.com and Danielson's release isn't.


But how many others weren't the first thing you saw on WWE.com? The reason why Carlito was released was why it was the first thing you saw. It made WWE look good by not tolerating a worker with a drug problem/broke the wellness deal.

What about Shelton Benjamin? Helms? Yang? Snuka? Knox? Almost every other worker who's been released?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



-Mystery- said:


> It is kinda odd that Carlito's release was front page headline news on WWE.com and Danielson's release isn't.


Despite what they were doing at the time of their release, keep in mind that Danielson was only on a rookie show for a few months and Carlito has held every belt in the WWE other than a world title, which would technically make him more "valuable".


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

One reason I think this MAY be a storyline is because they put (Bryan Danielson) in the article. I just searched WWE.com and I noticed that only the people who were terminated due to a violation of the wellness policy had their real names in the article. Everyone who was released due to roster cuts or something, just has their superstar name in the article. So either this is a storyline, or Danielson violated the wellness policy and they don't want to risk it. Who knows? Hope we find out more in the morning.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Amsterdam said:


> Daniel Bryan is back to being Bryan Danielson - with absolutely no mention or reference to the WWE on his twitter account.


When Samoa Joe was off TV for TNA, he didn't post a single tweet on his twitter account to sell the storyline. 

I don't think any activity you see on Twitter is an indication of anything and that could just be an act on Danielson's part to sell the story from his end of things.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It's to early to speculate, and if this is a storyline, then kudos to WWE for it. Keep in mind, on both NXT and Smackdown, they showed the entire NXT segment, and Bryan Danielson was edited out. Maybe to add more to the storyline if there is one, and if so, then this is going to be an awesome angle.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

:lmao at the people who thinks this is a storyline. Wouldn't they have released the other 6 rookies(can't count Barrett,because he already has a contract with the Main Roster) as well? Also he's under an FCW contract & i believe the WWE occasionally announces FCW releases as they use to do with OVW. It's real.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> "Legally signaling to me" :lmao As if WWE has some legal obligation to notify *you* of personnel matters in a particular way.


First I don't know it is real or fake but it tells me(thinking cap on) wouldn't they put this as there second highest story on WWE.com but they haven't because it's not real!!

Source: Dave Meltzer(I mean c'mon).


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Pyro™;8503779 said:


> Despite what they were doing at the time of their release, keep in mind that Danielson was only on a rookie show for a few months and Carlito has held every belt in the WWE other than a world title, which would technically make him more "valuable".


and look at what Carlito was released for.

Making a big deal about releasing a guy because of a wellness violation/refusal for treatment makes the WWE look legit/they have their priorities straight.

When Shelton Benjamin and Mickie James were released there was no fan fiar/top story/headline news, it was under the same section Danielson's is.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

If 'Bryan Danielson' shows up in the WWE Vince McMahon officially has the Troll Face super imposed over his head.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> First I don't know it is real or fake but it tells me(thinking cap on) wouldn't they put this as there second highest story on WWE.com but they haven't because it's not real!!
> 
> Source: Dave Meltzer(I mean c'mon).


The WWE NEVER treats releases as a major story unless it's a big name ala Kurt Angle so wrong.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I've figured it out:


Vince is trying to get some attention away from TNA and their "big annoucement" IWC will be talking about this all day tomorrow and forget about the Big annoucement


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If its a storyline, which I'm pretty sure it is, then bravo WWE for generating a fucking spark with it. LOL. This is great to read these responses! 

If its not, then you let go the most talented & seasoned guy from NXT.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Sounds like a work. Everyone knows how popular he is on the internet, so it's not a surprise, they'd try and put one over on you.

He changed his Twitter name pretty much around the same time this was announced.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> First I don't know it is real or fake but it tells me(thinking cap on) wouldn't they put this as there second highest story on WWE.com but they haven't because it's not real!!
> 
> Source: Dave Meltzer(I mean c'mon).


That happened _with_ your thinking cap on ? That's just sad. So if it was fake (read: kayfabe) it makes sense to bury it, effectively keeping fans in the dark about the biggest current storyline in WWE. Ok then.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> First I don't know it is real or fake but it tells me(thinking cap on) wouldn't they put this as there second highest story on WWE.com but they haven't because it's not real!!
> 
> Source: Dave Meltzer(I mean c'mon).


Oh for gods sakes Meltzer needs to think about what he just said. If it was such a big storyline wouldn't they put it on the front page make everybody think it's real and know about it. That page where it says he was released isn't exactly easy to find right now. None of this makes sense really. I got work early in the morning so I'm going to sleep and I'll read if any information has came up when I wake up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

better be a work or some one....is getting...mowed down..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Swag said:


> I've figured it out:
> 
> 
> Vince is trying to get some attention away from TNA and their "big annoucement" IWC will be talking about this all day tomorrow and forget about the Big annoucement


If that's all it is, I applaud Vince for beating TNA in the publicity department but do people really think TNA is a threat to Vince? It wasn't too long ago, TNA went to Monday nights, and then went back to Thursday nights 2 months later and the sentiment that TNA clearly expressed was "We CANNOT compete with you."


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Letting Bryan doesn't make sense here is why the whole reason Cena was pushing for Bourne is because he wanted to make smaller guys marketable as main eventers.

Exs: Daniel Bryan, Kaval


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Unless Danielson did something weird or something McMahon considers offensive then there's no reason to let him go, unless he asked for it, and even then I doubt they'd let him go. He was the only entertaining thing on WWE for those "shoot" style promos, unless, again, McMahon thought they went too far. The only way to tell if it's real is if more stories come out before Monday or on Raw they have Cole run him down on commentary.

Asothers have said, if it's fake then good on WWE for using the IWC against itself. If it's real then WWE is run by retarded monkeys.


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

MY EXPLANATION FOR DANIELSON'S TWEET:

He's gone from the the WWE so he doesn't have be known as Daniel Bryan anymore, so like if he goes to TNA or ROH he can be called Bryan Danielson instead of that shit name WWE creative named him.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

unless he did something to warrant it i dont see how it makes sense since when you look at the nxt guys right now the 2 thats stand out is bryan and barret..barret because he won and seems to be the leader and bryan cause hes obivously the most talented and was the first to spawn his own story out of this whole thing


----------



## fink (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Why are they acknowledging that Bryan was on a contract to be released from? If it is a work it's making NXT look lame. NXT is a show to earn a WWE contract but their going to put on the site that a loser is being released from his contract which he didn't win. Sadly I'm sure its a work but why only release Bryan and not at the other 6 losers? Either release all 7 or none.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

The more I think about it, the more legit I think this is. I don't get why they would release him and just him if this was a work. They wouldn't put his real name in the statement if this was a work. Or would they? Idk. If this is legit, then they just really fucked up the NXT storyline. I guess we'll all find out by the time Raw's over this Monday.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It's probably a work, but I have to admit it has me worried.....


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Letting Bryan doesn't make sense here is why the whole reason Cena was pushing for Bourne is because he wanted to make smaller guys marketable as main eventers.
> 
> Exs: Daniel Bryan, Kaval


That was dirtsheet bullshit, pal. Nice try though.



nekro said:


> MY EXPLANATION FOR DANIELSON'S TWEET:
> 
> He's gone from the the WWE so he doesn't have be known as Daniel Bryan anymore, so like if he goes to TNA or ROH he can be called Bryan Danielson instead of that shit name WWE creative named him.


Brilliant deduction, nekro. Notify us when you discover the sum of two and two.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

When Monday (fuck, even the next 9 Monday's) roles around and Bryan Danielson isn't at TV then maybe some of you smarks who think this is a work will get that this is the real thing.

It's like when Benoit died some people thought it was a work at first. They put on their "booker" hats and thought it was apart of the "Who killed Vince McMahon?" program. Like Chris/Nancy/Daniel, they were dead wrong.


----------



## demiwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

guys I would like to be as optimistic as you are, but we're clutching at straws here. Remember that the Wellness Policy is legitimate tool to avoid controversy with the media. Imagine if this was fake and the media got wind that the only reliable "real" news they get is not taken seriously. They are not going to risk scrutiny and ruin the only credible system they have for a storyline.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Keep in mind that Daniel Bryan was the only NXT rookie that wasn't on the FCW roster. He had a completely seperate contract.


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> That was dirtsheet bullshit, pal. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant deduction, nekro. Notify us when you discover the sum of two and two.


Ohhhh, tough guy


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



fink said:


> Why are they acknowledging that Bryan was on a contract to be released from? If it is a work it's making NXT look lame. NXT is a show to earn a WWE contract but their going to put on the site that a loser is being released from his contract which he didn't win. Sadly I'm sure its a work but why only release Bryan and not at the other 6 losers? Either release all 7 or none.


You never win a contract on NXT. They changed it to getting a title shot at a PPV of your choosing.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

for those talking about contracts and such nxt wasnt about a contract it started off that way but it changed very quickly it was about getting that title shot on ppv


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



fink said:


> Why are they acknowledging that Bryan was on a contract to be released from? If it is a work it's making NXT look lame. *NXT is a show to earn a WWE contract* but their going to put on the site that a loser is being released from his contract which he didn't win. Sadly I'm sure its a work but why only release Bryan and not at the other 6 losers? Either release all 7 or none.


No, it isn't.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I really don't know what to think about all of this. Have WWE fake fired wrestlers like this before?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



CM12Punk said:


> You never win a contract on NXT. They changed it to getting a title shot at a PPV of your choosing.


Let us remember that a 1/3 of the auidence that watches RAW watches NXT.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm guessing he botched during the attack on Cena.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Letting Bryan doesn't make sense here is why the whole reason Cena was pushing for Bourne is because he wanted to make smaller guys marketable as main eventers.
> 
> Exs: Daniel Bryan, Kaval


It's called dirtsheet bullshit friend learn it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



aurochs said:


> I really don't know what to think about all of this. Have WWE fake fired wrestlers like this before?


No, making it the perfect oppurtunity to do so!!!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



aurochs said:


> I really don't know what to think about all of this. Have WWE fake fired wrestlers like this before?


no. anybody else that was released and came back was legitimately fired and rehired.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Pyro™ said:


> If that's all it is, I applaud Vince for beating TNA in the publicity department but do people really think TNA is a threat to Vince? It wasn't too long ago, TNA went to Monday nights, and then went back to Thursday nights 2 months later and the sentiment that TNA clearly expressed was "We CANNOT compete with you."


Obviously not, but Vince has always been taking indirect shots at TNA, and TNA does the same back to WWE.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Guys...it's not a storyline. In the storyline, Bryan isn't even suppose to be in the WWE. So why WWE would fire him? The guy has just been fired. End of the story...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I think it's worked. They have been doing everything they can to make this NXT storyline look legit.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Look at it this way:

- If it is apart of a program, said worker is *FIRED*.
- If it is for real, said worker is *RELEASED*.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

never mind.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/508603-danielson-tna.html#post8503739

In record fucking time.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Tony316 said:


> Guys...it's not a storyline. In the storyline, Bryan isn't even suppose to be in the WWE. So why WWE would fire him? The guy has just been fired. End of the story...


That's right. Kayfabe-wise, he lost every match he was in on NXT, got eliminated first, came back twice to confront Cole, got a special 1-night contract to fight Miz, and came back again for the NXT finale. Then attacked Raw and FCW with the other rookies. He officially was never part of the WWE main roster.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

i believe they want to make him look like an outsider, like hall and nash. its kind of a weird thing, i'm not sure what to make of it. i found about the news just right now.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

If Cena got bitchy over a wrestler spitting in his face, which has been used by heels forever alongside blowing the nose on them a la Chris Benoit, then I'm done with wrestling. I wasn't that huge of a fan of Danielson at first but he was the only exciting thing in the WWE during those "shoots." If it's true then the WWE is now run by a bunch of prissy little bitches. If it's a work then I apologize to Cena.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/508603-danielson-tna.html#post8503739
> 
> In record fucking time.


Did you really think it would take 24 hours? lol


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13690/


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> The WWE NEVER treats releases as a major story unless it's a big name ala Kurt Angle so wrong.


Micky James..


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/508603-danielson-tna.html#post8503739
> 
> In record fucking time.


Oh shit! Never saw a Danielsn to TNA thread comin'!....Naw i totally did,but to his credit damn was that record time.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> Look at it this way:
> 
> - If it is apart of a program, said worker is *FIRED*.
> - If it is for real, said worker is *RELEASED*.


Thank you very much for the wrestling vocabulary lesson.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13690/


And you're reposting that for what reason? It's the 2nd post of the thread. I'm pretty sure even the ****** among us saw it.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



aurochs said:


> I really don't know what to think about all of this. Have WWE fake fired wrestlers like this before?


Wasn't Earl Hebner after that Triple H/Jericho title change thing? It was clearly fake but still. And surely one of J.R.'s 246 public firings had to be fake.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Swag said:


> Obviously not, but Vince has always been taking indirect shots at TNA, and TNA does the same back to WWE.


Vince's shots must be so indirect that people are just looking for clues and seeing what they want because I watch TNA (not religiously like WWE, but I do) and I can clearly tell their jabs at WWE.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I don't see why this shouldn't be legit considering,

1- WWE have never faked a release announced on their website.

2- They clearly indicate 'Bryan Danielson' in brackets, meaning that this can't be a way to write off 'Daniel Bryan' for his real name, due to the fact that it was included as well.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

The fact that Danielson mentioned "winds of change" as his most recent tweet would lead me to believe its part of the story line. Also since he worked the most recent FCW, that makes it seem like they intend on keeping him around.

HOWEVER, the fact that he broke twitter silence before any of the other guys and has removed all references to WWE isn't a good sign. I guess we're just going to have to wait until monday to figure out if this is legit or not.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Just think about this for a second, if this was a work then why wouldn't they be running it as the main headline on the site? There is absolutely no point in doing a kayfabe firing if you're going to put it right down at the bottom of your site where nobody is going to find it.

Also, they're just starting an invasion angle. Why would they do this at the start of that and admit that one of the invaders is(was) infact a contracted member of the WWE roster?

I'm almost certain that Danielson has legit been fire, I'd love to be proved wrong but I just can't see it based on what we know at this point.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

1 hour after the release and we have well over 100 posts. This is exactly why Vince did this


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Rock Bottom said:


> I don't see why this shouldn't be legit considering,
> 
> 1- WWE have never faked a release announced on their website.
> 
> 2- They clearly indicate 'Bryan Danielson' in brackets, meaning that this can't be a way to write off 'Daniel Bryan' for his real name, due to the fact that it was included


Maybe they want us to think it's real.


----------



## cmpunkgts (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He was fired because he beat up Vince McMahon.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

no more Daniel Bryan. Bryan danielson will be in WWE and will lead the NXT guys, or he will co captain with Wade. NXT will own the WWE!!!!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Storyline. The fact that he used the phrase 'winds of change' in his tweet is a bit of a not-so-subtle giveaway. I think they want to keep Danielson apart from the NXT invasion angle, seeing as its a device to get the rookies over. Danielson doesn't need to be a part of it. They'll keep the N faction on Raw and this will give Teddy Long the opportunity to sign Danielson as a free agent to SD.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Pyro™;8503864 said:


> Vince's shots must be so indirect that people are just looking for clues and seeing what they want because I watch TNA (not religiously like WWE, but I do) and I can clearly tell their jabs at WWE.


TNA's entire existance has become a big jab at the WWE. 2/3 of their roster consists of former WWE / WCW superstars, and their own creative team can't come up with anything original. The whole show is one big joke. Like a direct-to-DVD parody of a theatrical film.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> Thank you very much for the wrestling vocabulary lesson.


If only some people like yourself would quit trying to "be the booker" and just look at it for what it is, they would realise Bryan Danielson is no longer under contract with the WWE.

What would Danielson gain (program wise) from being "fired"? Nothing. He was choking ring announcers with tie's, beating up Michael Cole, and kicking Cena's head in. Getting fired does nothing for him. 

Which leads to the shit response of "They are just firing Bryan so they can hire him as Danielson". That is fucking retarded. When someone changes a name, they either A) Change the name (like they were suppose to do a month ago when they mentioned the name Danielson on TV) or B) repackage said worker.

"bu..but Bryan just kciked Cena's head in and just worked Miz/Christian?" Guess what, Umanga "just" work CM Punk on PPV and Mr. Kennedy "just" worked a main event tag match on TV, and they were fucking released.

To quote Kurt Angle, this is real damn real.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



cmpunkgts said:


> He was fired because he beat up Vince McMahon.


I was waiting for someone to put that out there.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

For all the people mentioning his twitter, he wrote that BEFORE this apparent release.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



cmpunkgts said:


> He was fired because he beat up Vince McMahon.


Never thought of this...Vince did have black eyes and cuts...


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

And your NEW TNA HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORRRLLLLLDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It is certainly _possible_ this is part of the storyline. Bryan could already have been on "thin ice" from the things he said about and did to Cole. What happened on Raw could have been the last straw. No one else had acted out like that before, so it would make some sort of sense for Bryan to be the one let go.

At least I hope that's what it is.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Virgil_85 said:


> Storyline. The fact that he used the phrase 'winds of change' in his tweet is a bit of a not-so-subtle giveaway. I think they want to keep Danielson apart from the NXT invasion angle, seeing as its a device to get the rookies over. Danielson doesn't need to be a part of it. They'll keep the N faction on Raw and this will give Teddy Long the opportunity to sign Danielson as a free agent to SD.


That seems likely. I hope that's what actually happens. Of course, it would be difficult trying to get Danielson over as a face after kicking the shit out of Cena and spitting in his face.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

its also interesting to know that when the wwe release carlito he was still part of the main headlines. however danielson is not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



androinv3 said:


> And your NEW TNA HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORRRLLLLLDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sting? Jeff? Anderson?

Certainly Bryan is nowhere near a big enough name...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Thanks to Wrestlinginc.com
*



The question remains - is Bryan 'Daniel Bryan' Danielson actually fired from WWE?

According to the WWE.com website, they note that "WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010." Notice how they put BOTH 'Daniel Bryan' AND Bryan Danielson? That would appear to mean he's been released for real.

It should be noted though that according to one source I spoke with, they speculated that WWE was doing an angle where 'Daniel Bryan' is fired and Bryan Danielson will be his new ring name. This is not confirmed though and it doesn't seem to make sense seeing as WWE mentions both Daniel Bryan and Bryan Danielson in their release post.

We can also report that his WWE twitter name was just changed to Bryan Danielson and he mentioned it, saying "the winds of change are stirring."

WWE then announced Daniel Bryan had been future endeavored on the WWE.com website.

We'll have more on this tomorrow morning. Check back then.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> For all the people mentioning his twitter, he wrote that BEFORE this apparent release.


Which makes perfect sense. You'd hope they'd inform him before posting it on their website.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Has anyone ever considered that maybe Bryan Danielson, no matter how good he is, was never meant to be in the WWE? TNA, sure. ROH, definately. But not WWE. He dosen't fit the mold, and stands out in a bad way from the rest of the rookies.

If he really is fired, I can easily see him going to TNA and possibly reviving the X Divison.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Wierd thought popped into my head recently why would they fire the indy darling wouldn't the force them into a big chunk of it's audience just going at a whim.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> Maybe they want us to think it's real.


Yeah, but back to 1 - WWE have _never_ faked a release announced on their website.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

For christ's fucking sake they mention the man's REAL NAME in the fucking release article. If he was re-signing under his real name why the fuck would they mention his REAL NAME on the article stating his departure. Think people seriously.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



hinton9 said:


> Also, they're just starting an invasion angle. *Why would they do this at the start of that and admit that one of the invaders is(was) infact a contracted member of the WWE roster*?


They all have contracts. That was not the point of NXT. How many times that need to be explained?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



hinton9 said:


> Just think about this for a second, if this was a work then why wouldn't they be running it as the main headline on the site? There is absolutely no point in doing a kayfabe firing if you're going to put it right down at the bottom of your site where nobody is going to find it.
> *
> Also, they're just starting an invasion angle. Why would they do this at the start of that and admit that one of the invaders is(was) infact a contracted member of the WWE roster?*
> 
> I'm almost certain that Danielson has legit been fire, I'd love to be proved wrong but I just can't see it based on what we know at this point.


and why would they fire him right after the invasion angle started? If anything, they'd have him get his ass kicked by Cole and Miz to write him off TV like they do with every wrestler (except for the legends)


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I just noticed something. I went to WWE's site to look for the story itself instead of clicking the link and it's not there. Obviously the link still works but it's not listed here, where you think it would be.

Maybe the link was leaked to IWC-traveled news sites to stir up more interest.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

shit looks legit. Maybe he got fired for spitting on cena. lmao


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Rock Bottom said:


> Yeah, but back to 1 - WWE have _never_ faked a release announced on their website.


On the other hand, nobody believes on screen firings anymore.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



axl626 said:


> I just noticed something. I went to WWE's site to look for the story itself instead of clicking the link and it's not there. Obviously the link still works but it's not listed here, where you think it would be.


I know it's very well hidden


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Wierd thought popped into my head recently why would they fire the indy darling wouldn't the force them into a big chunk of it's audience just going at a whim.


That is "wierd" considering that it is completely incoherent.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

WOW.

If this is real, then Desmond Wolfe Vs. Bryan Danielson please.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> WWE is attempting to pull the biggest storyline of them all with the "release" of Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson), by publicly announcing it on WWE.com. Danielson signed a three-year contract about one month ago, so this is only an angle that will tie into WWE's new NXT Invasion storyline. Word is that WWE has been trying out more realistic storylines as of late, which included the Daniel Bryan vs Michael Cole fued and the NXT Invasion. WWE is also looking to bring in the internet aspect to get over storylines, mostly based around Twitter. There are reports online at the moment that this is merely a storyline firing for the NXT invasion angle, and there are some that are saying that there was some sort of incident backstage at Raw that led to his eventual release.


http://ringsidexcess.viviti.com/entries/wwe-news/why-survivor-series-came-back-danielson-s-firing-angle-more


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I really dont know, if it were storyline wouldnt they have aired it in Raw or Nxt ? i mean this is just news on the WEB .. wouldnt any one agree if it were story line it be aired ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If it is real, why is it so hard to find on the site?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



axl626 said:


> I just noticed something. I went to WWE's site to look for the story itself instead of clicking the link and it's not there. Obviously the link still works but it's not listed here, where you think it would be.
> 
> Maybe the link was leaked to IWC-traveled news sites to stir up more interest.


Nope.



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I know it's very well hidden


No it isn't. You go to wwe.com and click on WWE News. If that's "very well hidden"...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Something I got to know here. How long after a release is someone's WWE profile page taken down? Is it as soon as the release is posted? Is it like a day after? Because Bryan's page from NXT is still oddly enough in tact.

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



CM12Punk said:


> http://ringsidexcess.viviti.com/entries/wwe-news/why-survivor-series-came-back-danielson-s-firing-angle-more


vince being beat up?perhaps? Fuck this is bugging me, im gonna go play battlefield lol


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. You go to wwe.com and click on WWE News. If that's "very well hidden"...


It's been removed.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> That is "wierd" considering that it is completely incoherent.


What I said was why would release somebody who signed a big lucrative contract as of a month ago.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Pyro™ said:


> Something I got to know here. How long after a release is someone's WWE profile page taken down? Is it as soon as the release as posted? Is it like a day after? Because Bryan's page from NXT is still oddly enough in tact.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/


Considering the announced his release about 11pm on a Friday night, that isn't surprising.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



JPopStarKami said:


> On the other hand, nobody believes on screen firings anymore.


The best way to fake something is to make it look legitimate, so posting a fake release online makes perfect sense.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

ANyone think that the website was hacked and the article posted? Could be true since the article is buried within the site.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ManicPowerBomb said:


> shit looks legit. Maybe he got fired for spitting on cena. lmao


Yes! That's it!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> It's been removed.


No, it hasn't.



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> What I said was why would release somebody who signed a big lucrative contract as of a month ago.


No, that is not what you said. This is what you said: "Wierd thought popped into my head recently why would they fire the indy darling wouldn't the force them into a big chunk of it's audience just going at a whim." I don't know what that means, but has nothing to do with a "lucrative contract."


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

he deserves it for spitting on cena


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I think they were just kidding. The article is gone from the site.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chicharito said:


> he deserves it for spitting on cena


lol cena marktard


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.


Seems fishy?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> I think they were just kidding. The article is gone from the site.


no is not http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chicharito said:


> he deserves it for spitting on cena


Oh boy...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> ANyone think that the website was hacked and the article posted? Could be true since the article is buried within the site.


It was also posted on WWE's Twitter.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> They all have contracts. That was not the point of NXT. How many times that need to be explained?


At one point it was, at the start of the competition they were saying that the winner would receive a Monday Night Raw contract. It's mentioned in this article from WWE.com *http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/archive/13609274/*

Have they said (kayfabe wise) at any point that everyone from NXT is under contract? If not, they from a kayfabe point of view this 'firing' makes no sense.



Swag said:


> and why would they fire him right after the invasion angle started? If anything, they'd have him get his ass kicked by Cole and Miz to write him off TV like they do with every wrestler (except for the legends)


I don't know why they'd fire him, maybe they thought he went to far on Raw? Or he's been being a dick backstage? I really have no idea. My point is that if you step back and look at all the facts that we have then this firing looks completely legitimate.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> ANyone think that the website was hacked and the article posted? Could be true since the article is buried within the site.


"Buried" = click on a tab on the front page to see the headline? That's an odd definition of "buried."



androinv3 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


Thanks, but we all saw the first post in the thread.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I ain't getting worried, just storyline purposes for the NXT Invasion angle  can't wait for him to be finally called by his real name now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this a work, then it truly is great.


If its real, then I'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> ANyone think that the website was hacked and the article posted? Could be true since the article is buried within the site.


How the fuck is it buried within the site? It's were 99% of all the other releases go:

- Go to WWE.com
- Underneath the big headline picture/box (where usually 5 are listed) there is a "WWE News" tab
- In said WWE news section the release are usually posted

I mean god dmamn, go to WWE.com right now and undernetah the Big Show-Punk SD photo you will see a headline of "Daniel Bryan released"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



androinv3 said:


> no is not http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


Well Damn It! This can't be happening.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



androinv3 said:


> no is not http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


Yes it is, the link still works, but if you manually click Inside WWE and then NEWS, it's not there. The first article is about last week's Raw start time. The site was probably hacked.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.


Wouldn't they say we wish Bryan Danielson the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Raw's ratings this Monday are going to be through the roof because of this and the nxt angle.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I would say it would be a work if they didn't also acknowledge him as Bryan Danielson.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Seems fishy?


I really don't mean to be picking on you, but seriously, wtf?

"We wish Tony the best in all future endeavors." 
"We wish him the best in all future endeavors."
"We wish them the best in all future endeavors."
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14322408

There is nothing "fishy?" about that phrase.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> How the fuck is it buried within the site? It's were 99% of all the other releases go:
> 
> - Go to WWE.com
> - Underneath the big headline picture/box (where usually 5 are listed) there is a "WWE News" tab
> ...


Calm the fuck down. Found the article.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Wouldn't they say we wish Bryan Danielson the best in all future endeavors.


They did.

God damn why are some of you having a hard time comprehending this?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> I really don't mean to be picking on you, but seriously, wtf?
> 
> "We wish Tony the best in all future endeavors."
> "We wish him the best in all future endeavors."
> ...


I say this because wouldn't they use his real name!!!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Carlito is nowhere to be seen on Tarver's NXT page. Daniel Bryan's NXT page is still up.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> Well Damn It! This can't be happening.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



lp2xxx said:


> I ain't getting worried, just storyline purposes for the NXT Invasion angle  can't wait for him to be finally called by his real name now


Can't wait for you and all the other people who thinks it's fake find out the truth within the next few days. You'll be in for a rude awakening and i personally can't wait for that shit storm.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Folks, I think we are seeing a new great era in pro wrestling unfolding before our eyes. People have mentioned it on here. It's the era of fooling with reality and finally going after the thing that killed wrestling in the first place: the internet. We are are fooled and baffled by this and Hardy's tweets and more to come. I'm very happy because I can't NOT look online about wrestling because i like seeing what you guys are buzzing about. Someone finally got it right, go after us, the die hards. BUT i could be way wrong and this dude could be really gone but if not, i love that anything could be real or fake now, it's not all so predictable to us smarks and whatnot. Strap in, this could get sweet...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I guess Cena is better than him then. Since Cena does have a WWE contract.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Wouldn't they say we wish Bryan Danielson the best in all future endeavors.


To be grammatically correct there should be a comma in the statement after "today." That must mean it's fake, too, right?


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Wouldn't they say we wish Bryan Danielson the best in all future endeavors.


Nah, here's Umaga's release. http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/10461872

Looks like they use the kayfabe name.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Can't wait for you and all the other people who thinks it's fake find out the truth within the next few days. You'll be in for a rude awakening and i personally can't wait for that shit storm.


We shall see when the time comes but I seriously believe this is all a 'work' to put over the angle.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Portugoose said:


> Carlito is nowhere to be seen on Tarver's NXT page. Daniel Bryan's NXT page is still up.


Carlito has also been gone for like 2 weeks.

With that being said, they got Carlito's shit down within a day or two. If Bryan's stuff is not removed by this time tomorrow then that would be a red flag IMO,


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Fact is, none at the moment really has any fucking clue whether it's a work or not, so let's just all calm down and wait til monday before jumping to any conclusions which in fact only wwe knows.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors. 

They did post his name as Bryan Danielson


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chicharito said:


> he deserves it for spitting on cena


Eres puto, chupale la verga a Cena y al chicharito XD


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> To be grammatically correct there should be a comma in the statement after "today." That must mean it's fake, too, right?


Maybe it is but I also remember them saying a while back that they were going to use twitter in The Matt Hardy and Drew McIntyre feud.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Sonic_Storm06 said:


> WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.
> 
> They did post his name as Bryan Danielson


same with umaga. 
World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of SmackDown Superstar Umaga as of today, June 8, 2009. WWE wishes Umaga the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> I guess Cena is better than him then. Since Cena does have a WWE contract.


Cena is unquestionably better than him in all the areas of professional wrestling that actually matter, those being charisma, mic skills and marketability. Ring work is just an IWC fetish, the rest of the world doesn't have it.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Can't wait to see Bryan Danielson show up on RAW next month, with Vince yelling at the TV screen saying "Screw you IWC! I am still smarter than you are!"


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

i feel it's a work but i have my doubts. the wording (including both names as well) has me thinking. i'm still gonna say work and look at all the buzz it has created. WWE is messing with kayfabe and it's working. i don't know who the NXT writers are as of late, but damnit, keep it up!


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Portugoose said:


> Can't wait to see Bryan Danielson show up on RAW next month, with Vince yelling at the TV screen saying "Screw you IWC! I am still smarter than you are!"


The only Vince that yells "Screw you IWC! I am still smarter than you are!" is *Russo*. Vince McMahon doesn't give a fuck about the IWC


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Can you fire someone who isn't under a contract? Since he didn't win he doesn't have a "contract" but does so that's the confusing part.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



black_napalm said:


> i feel it's a work but i have my doubts. the wording (including both names as well) has me thinking. i'm still gonna say work and look at all the buzz it has created. WWE is messing with kayfabe and it's working. i don't know who the NXT writers are as of late, but damnit, keep it up!


I agree with you I have my doubts but there are too many questions unanswered?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm totally scared for what will happen with this right now and I've never been like this. This is freaking me out with wondering if it's a work or real.


----------



## demiwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Prospekt's March said:


> Fact is, none at the moment really has any fucking clue whether it's a work or not, so let's just all calm down and wait til monday before jumping to any conclusions which in fact are only wwe knows.


I'm sorry, but this ins't some rumor. This is under WWE's website under "news." This is legit and the only reason anyone is questioning this is because of Daniel Bryan. It's one thing to use social entertainment websites like Facebook and twitter to push story-lines. It's another to abuse a real policy and risk scrutiny for "kayfabe."


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Really? Seriously? Some of you actually believed that...?

Storyline y'all, damn.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Maybe it is but I also remember them saying a while back that they were going to use twitter in The Matt Hardy and Drew McIntyre feud.


Dude you buy into the dirtsheets way too fucking much.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Prospekt's March said:


> Fact is, none at the moment really has any fucking clue whether it's a work or not, so let's just all calm down and wait til monday before jumping to any conclusions which in fact only wwe knows.


Possibly, but the man in question is very over with the users on this forum, and they did just have one of the biggest endings on Raw in history.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Sonic_Storm06 said:


> Can you fire someone who isn't under a contract? Since he didn't win he doesn't have a "contract" but does so that's the confusing part.


he had a contract in real life


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Sonic_Storm06 said:


> Can you fire someone who isn't under a contract? Since he didn't win he doesn't have a "contract" but does so that's the confusing part.


storyline wise, he's not supposed to be under contract. of course, we all know they're under some sort of contract. that's the intrigue that makes it look legit.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Just found this. Not sure if it's been posted, but it says the release is most likely legit...

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13691/


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Muta said:


> Really? Seriously? Some of you actually believed that...?
> 
> Storyline y'all, damn.


October is going to roll around and you'll still be waiting for the re-packaged Bryan Danielson to hit the ring at any moment :lmao


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Amsterdam said:


> he had a contract in real life


But there has to be a line. You can play to the IWC but the casual fans are going to be so fucking confused it's not even funny. Maybe that's why I am confused by this in general.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I can only think of when Donald Trump bought the WWE from Vince McMahon.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/TrumpRaw


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



demiwolf said:


> I'm sorry, but this ins't some rumor. This is under WWE's website under "news." This is legit and the only reason anyone is questioning this is because of Daniel Bryan. It's one thing to use social entertainment websites like Facebook and twitter to push story-lines. It's another to abuse a real policy and risk scrutiny for "kayfabe."


I doubt there is a policy about how to use the "News" page that could be abused. If the post mentioned the wellness policy or was posted on the corporate site it would a different story.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I agree with you I have my doubts but there are too many questions unanswered?


Too many unanswered questions? What the hell? They mention the man's real name. They don't release the other NXT rookies. They reveal that Danielson was in fact under a WWE contract by releasing him when the NXT Rookies were suppose to be Unknown non-WWE contracted nobodies. They have it listed in WWE News how the fuck is there any unanswered questions again?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chiller88 said:


> Just found this. Not sure if it's been posted, but it says the release is most likely legit...
> 
> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13691/


this is nuts! am i gonna have to tune in to slammiversary this sunday? plus, has anybody been fired from wellness policy after one strike? i thought it was just a 30 day suspension...


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Well, fuck.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Too many unanswered questions? What the hell? They mention the man's real name. They don't release the other NXT rookies. They reveal that Danielson was in fact under a WWE contract by releasing him when the NXT Rookies were suppose to be known WWE contracted nobodies. They have it listed in WWE News how the fuck is there any unanswered questions again?


I am an optomist, kill me for being such!


----------



## demiwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> I doubt there is a policy about how to use the "News" page that could be abused. If the post mentioned the wellness policy or was posted on the corporate site it would a different story.


They have a policy stating that they must announce whenever someone gets released. I believe it was part of the of the wellness policy they added


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

is it a coincidence that this was posted so late into the night. It seems strategic that it was posted right after SD ended as if Vince was expecting several people to be online for the post show discussion.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

The only fishy thing is how late they posted it. The waited until Smackdown was over. They have announced before that people were fired on a Thursday and they have a match on Smackdown on Friday. I really hope this is fake.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



demiwolf said:


> They have a policy stating that they must announce whenever someone gets released. I believe it was part of the of the wellness policy they added


They announced Carlito got fired for wellness. I think I remember being told Danielson is sXe also can't confirm that.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

danielson is definitely not sXe


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> is it a coincidence that this was posted so late into the night. It seems strategic that it was posted right after SD ended as if Vince was expecting several people to be online for the post show discussion.


Wasn't Umaga released right after a PPV?

Even if he wasn't, your reaching for straws IMO.

WWE just released the most credible guy in this whole NXT invasion. Sure the program will still go on, but Danielson was the guy who made this whole program work in terms of unpredictablity and violence.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Dude you buy into the dirtsheets way too fucking much.


This comes from the guy who basically posts every fucking dirtsheet article he runs across. SMH.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I am an optomist, kill me for being such!


I'm sorry if i'm going overboard but the answers are righ there honestly.


----------



## Ethiks™ (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Ha ha ha ha

He was garbage anyway.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



king of scotland said:


> This comes from the guy who basically posts every fucking dirtsheet article he runs across. SMH.


How long has it been since i've posted a dirtsheet exactly? How many times have i called bullshit on the times i did post a dirtsheet thread? Re-read what you posted and tell me it isn't completely stupid.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm having a hard time believing this is real. I can't for the life of me see why they would release him after building him up. Plus the timing is suspicious. They just did a giant NXT invasion. It makes no sense.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> I'm having a hard time believing this is real. I can't for the life of me see why they would release him after building him up. Plus the timing is suspicious. They just did a giant NXT invasion. It makes no sense.


that's the thing that makes me think it's a work. there are other rookies to release before danielson. they didn't need to clean house with him, not even close. he had to do **** up badly to get released. even a wellness policy violation is a 30 day suspension.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> I'm having a hard time believing this is real. I can't for the life of me see why they would release him after building him up. Plus the timing is suspicious. They just did a giant NXT invasion. It makes no sense.


This is my final straw on this what is the purpose for the Danielson firing.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> I'm having a hard time believing this is real. I can't for the life of me see why they would release him after building him up. Plus the timing is suspicious. They just did a giant NXT invasion. It makes no sense.


1. Denial
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression
5. Acceptance

^ I see ThePeoplesBooker has already moved on to stage 2. Good job!


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> I'm having a hard time believing this is real. I can't for the life of me see why they would release him after building him up. Plus the timing is suspicious. They just did a giant NXT invasion. It makes no sense.


but answer me this: 

How does this make sense for the angle? How does keyfabe releasing Bryan Danielson contribute to the NXT Invasion?

- Umaga was released hours after working a PPV with CM Punk
- Kennedy was released hours after botching a move on Orton on TV

sometimes, shit just happens and the storyline takes a back seat to real life drama/issues/bull shit politics (in Kennedy's case)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I don't see it in the WWE corporate section at all.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Damn, I'm definitely more leaning to the it's real side. Would be such a shame.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> October is going to roll around and you'll still be waiting for the re-packaged Bryan Danielson to hit the ring at any moment


Meh. I'm not the biggest Danielson fan so if this _was_ true, I wouldn't mind it much. I'm not a fan of wrestlers that are really small and when I hear people say Danielson is WHC material, I find it hard to picture.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



> This is awesome. Its part of the angle because they have no reason to let him go. He has a good work ethic, and even in the worst case scenario, they'd keep him around for a while longer as a misused jobber or just send him back to FCW. I think the reason that they "fired" him and not the whole NXT faction is that it'd be too obvious. We all know they aren't going to fire every single one of those guys. Also, if they only fired people like Skip Sheffield and Michael Tarver, people wouldn't even care. They'd probably just shrug and believe that they're fired. With Bryan Danielson they can easily piss us off and keep us wondering if its true or not.
> 
> ....Having that been said, part of me is still thinking, "What if its true?! *censored* you WWE! How could you!?". That's why this storyline is so damn amazing. I've never really been that especially entertained by any wrestling storylines much less believed them until now.


Makes a lot of sense. I highly doubt it was because of the spitting thing, that would make no sense. Unless news comes out of a failed drug test I'm going to awesome he's coming back soon b/c the reason for all WWE other releases are always found eventually.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Neither Daniel Bryan nor Bryan Danielson is listed in the FCW talent list.

http://www.fcwwrestling.info/talent.html


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

wow one wrestlers can gather 24 pages of is mind blowing but it is Bryan Danielson after all..


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> 1) They are releasing "daniel bryan" and signing "bryan danielson". They have to go through the motions of doing this, just for administrative purposes.
> 2) it is to enhanse the Bryan vs WWE management feud going on.


Yeah... I don't believe this firing for a second......

I will say though, if it is true... Looks like the X-Division is about to get stronger......


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Portugoose said:


> Neither Daniel Bryan nor Bryan Danielson is listed in the FCW talent list.
> 
> http://www.fcwwrestling.info/talent.html


He wasn't working much of FCW until recently, I think but I maybe wrong.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

As much as it sucks, I think this might be real.

When he spit on cena, that might of been the straw. I mean how long has it been since you have seen a person spit on another. I think it was part of the clean the blood off thing. No body fluids. I doubt it is the wellness policy considering he is a vegan, and does not drink or smoke. 

I really hope it is an angle, but alas if you want to see bryan danielson you might need to tune into TNA


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This was a blindside, Let's take a look at other releases:

Mickie James wanted to start a music career.
Carlito did a shoot on HHH and got his push taken away long before he was released
Jeff Hardy was a known wellness violater and his release was firewarned
Shane Helmes was a known drunkard and couldn't be controlled
Umaga was a known wellness violator and his his release was somewhat foreshadowed
Katie Lea had no direction after Paul Burchill was released
Most of the other stars requested releases.
Kennedy made a few major Botches.

Danielson, there was aboslutly no indication of anything. nor is there any reason IRL. If he requested a release it would not be givin in haste there would be a slow de-escalation in charecter, he would job and put people over then disapear.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This is the first time i'm honestly stumped if this is storyline or not.... fuck.

On the fake hand:
Dirtsheets say it is fake. (not very reliable)
He spat in Cenas face less than a week ago.... (to me the strongest argument against him being fired)
He is in a storyline that had him rip up the ring so having him storyline fired would make sense, but surely then why not storyline fire him.... except he storyline didn't have a contract to begin with, how can you storyline fire someone you never storyline hired????
Also they've been trying far more "realistic" storylines with Danielson including his shoots and his attack on Cole.

On the real hand:
They storyline fire people ALL the time. Hardy being the most recent and never once have they posted a news thing. And it includes his real name (though he had mentioned his real name on WWE TV).

I can't help but feel its related to his changing his twitter name from Daniel Bryan to Bryan Danielson, which could either mean he has abandoned the WWE name and gone back to his old name on being released or they'll reintroduce him later as Bryan Danielson, in which case why mention his real name in the news post?


This is either the great travesty to strike the WWE in a LONG time or the greatest work ever. Time will tell.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

WOW this must really be real then.......WOW
I guess he shouldn't have spit on Cena then
this is crazy.....I guess they might as well release Kaval too.
How the hell does this type of thing happen. Maybe Danielson wanted his release


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Portugoose said:


> Neither Daniel Bryan nor Bryan Danielson is listed in the FCW talent list.
> 
> http://www.fcwwrestling.info/talent.html


If this doesn't confirm it i give the fuck up. As i've previously stated the WWE occasionally announces FCW departures as they did with OVW departures. Danielson is one of those mentioned end of story.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> This was a blindside, Let's take a look at other releases:
> 
> Mickie James wanted to start a music career.
> Carlito did a shoot on HHH and got his push taken away long before he was released
> ...


That's what I've been saying there has been given no reason for this firing? that is why I'm questioning it!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

It must have been because he spit on Cena
That has to be it
Otherwise the only explanation is that he asked for his release.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> In an update on the Daniel Bryan being released story, Dave Meltzer reports that the word being sent out internally was that his firing was legitimate. According to Meltzer, several key people in the company were informed that he was gone before the post was put up on WWE's website.
> 
> ...


And so the plot thickens.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Within WWE, the word has been sent out internally that the Bryan Danielson firing is legitimate. All the higher-ups in the company were informed that he was gone before the item that everyone assumes to be a work was put on the web site. It's difficult to believe given the timing that it could possibly be legitimate. The idea they would work Donna Goldsmith and Michelle Wilson on a wrestling angle is also hard to fathom, and we've already seen examples of companies trying to work its employees and they are never good in the long-run. 

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13691/


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is real then look at his last moment in WWE T.V.









Is WWE really going to send him back to ROH after doing this to superman Cena??


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Danielson just doesn't have what it takes to be a star in the WWE. He might get a little push as a midcarder for a little bit but as time goes by, the hype for him will die down and Vince will grow tired of him and make him a jobber.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



MrWalsh said:


> It must have been because he spit on Cena
> That has to be it
> Otherwise the only explanation is that he asked for his release.


but the thing is that wrestlers get spat on all the time and if he asked for a release they would have him put stars over before he goes.



SpeedStick said:


> If this is real then look at his last moment in WWE T.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the person beside danielson also spat on Cena as well, you cannot see the saliva because of the camera angling.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Atleast he went out with a bang. Kicking the Face of the WWE,then spitting on him will get him work easily.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SpeedStick said:


> If this is real then look at his last moment in WWE T.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another question I have is wouldn't Daniel say he has been released and for what?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

i've always defended cena as a worker, but if he lobbied to get danielson thrown out, that's weak.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> but the thing is that wrestlers get spat on all the time and if he asked for a release they would have him put stars over before he goes.


Hes a rookie who got buried all throughout NXT
Who can he possibly put over???
It was probably just easier to just end it with him.

I think this spitting thing needs to be looked into though
no one imo has done anything like he did to Cena on TV before.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> That's what I've been saying there has been given no reason for this firing? that is why I'm questioning it!


They don't give reasons unless it's a wellness violation.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SpeedStick said:


> If this is real then look at his last moment in WWE T.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabu said in an interview once that he almost got fired because John Cena complained that he gave him a bruise on his face on the leg drop. Cena went off to tell Vince and Vince almost fired sabu﻿ but Paul Heyman saved him.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



androinv3 said:


> I'm thinking that this is a storyline to introduce Bryan Danielson. It surely has to be, what other reason do they have for releasing him? It would be one of the stupidest moves the WWE could make!


He's boring?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

*clears throat*
Micheal Cole - 1 Internetz - 0









God damn you


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



MrWalsh said:


> Hes a rookie who got buried all throughout NXT
> Who can he possibly put over???
> It was probably just easier to just end it with him.
> 
> ...


If that wasn't scripted, he deserves to fired. I wouldn't want him anywhere near the company if he went beyond the script like that.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

There are like 4 posts every minute in this damn thread. Holy shit.

Relax Danielson marks, fuck.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

oh please people, you cut deadweight based on crowd reaction. it was rumored umaga turned down rehab, hence his release (RIP). carlito didn't get much of a crowd reaction so it doesn't matter if he was in the middle of something. it was small anyway and i've always liked carlito. it makes no sense to release danielson when he was getting a ton of heat. the whole crowd was standing during the invasion. i thought barret looked good as the calm leader. it turned everyone into a mega heel overnight...then he's released?

cena either whined or he did something major backstage, i can't think of anything else.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Considering he did the FCW thing with Christian and such AFTER the spitting on Cena thing its fair to say thats got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> *clears throat*
> Micheal Cole - 1 Internetz - 0
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! I knew a Cole joke was coming.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Muta said:


> There are like 4 posts every minute in this damn thread. Holy shit.
> 
> Relax Danielson marks, fuck.


WE WON'T RELAX G**D***IT!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> *clears throat*
> Micheal Cole - 1 Internetz - 0
> 
> 
> ...


This FTW


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm 100% on the side that this is real, but let's try and figure out why

Seeing how they edited out all of Danielson's goodness of the Monday night angle (which Danielson's shit was the best stuff and make the segment unbelievable) I am thining he got some major heat for some things and it ultimately led to his release.

Obviously he got the clear from Cena kick him and to spit in his face and got the clear from Justin Roberts to choke him, but did he get the clear from Vince? Was he told to go out there and do one thing, only to do something totally opposite and not follow direct orders

What Danielson did Monday was so un-WWE, which is what made it fucking awesome. Looking at it from a Vince perspective, no matter how much we hate it the WWE has worked hard at making the product PG. Having a relative nobody (in Vince's eyes and this all pure made-up speculation on my part) spit in your top guys face and kick him in the head/viciously strangle the ring announcer with the tie he is wearing so far crosses the PG line the WWE has worked at building.

I'm thinking he got a fuck tone of heat for what he did Monday, and I'm willing to bet Danielson didn't back down when told "what the fuck were your thinking?". Dnaielosn being the pro he is worked out the remainder of his scheduel (FCW with Miz/Christian as they all were advertised atleast a month in advance). Maybe it's this, or not even close, or somewhere in between.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> WE WON'T RELAX G**D***IT!!!


this reminder me of Muhammad Hassan he was released in the middle of his push..


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> WE WON'T RELAX G**D***IT!!!



Well said, no way to relax until we know if its real or not.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Vince trolls the interwebz again. Brilliant.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is fake then WWE did a great job of getting people to talk about it.

If it's real I'm not surprised at all because I said from day one "Danielson will not make it that far in WWE". They just don't know how to use a guy like him the right way.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> You don't have someone challenge Randy Orton for the WWE title after a year long return from injury and release them 2 days later either.
> 
> It COULD be a storyline release, but it COULD be legitimate. Maybe that spit in Cena's face was an off script idea that he just did because he thought it would add to the beatdown and ended up pissing Cena the fuck off?


Use your common sense man. If he was going to fired for spitting on Cena it would have been immediately after Raw, like Kennedy was fired immedieatly and he certainly wouldn't have done the FCW match with Slater against Christian and Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> I'm 100% on the side that this is real, but let's try and figure out why
> 
> Seeing how they edited out all of Danielson's goodness of the Monday night angle (which Danielson's shit was the best stuff and make the segment unbelievable) I am thining he got some major heat for some things and it ultimately led to his release.
> 
> ...


The only thing though, they were praise for the invasion. Unless they pulled him aside and told him that what he did was too much. Maybe Justin Roberts got upset, he didn't know it was going to happen.


----------



## ZorgaX1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

the one thing i keep thinking of that points to him not being released is that he worked fcw this week with slater, miz, and christian. other than that, all signs are pointing this to be legit...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Well said, no way to relax until we know if its real or not.


When people find out its real it'll be worse.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

This will be hilarious if he actually is fired and he just changed his name because he's not in the WWE anymore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

My common sense is fine. The thought of what your saying already occured to me but the fact is, WWE is behind doors closed to us and we have no idea what went on. A problem they have may be resolved in minutes or days.

Kennedy wasn't fired "immediately" either. In fact, checking up on it, he was fired 4 days after Raw. Same as Bryan.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Hmm, well if it was as a result of his actions on Raw, I think we shouldn't rule out him choking Justin Roberts, perhaps Roberts was legitimately hurt, or something, then again, wasn't it reported that management was happy with the angle? You'd think if something had gone wrong it would of came up days ago...


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> I'm 100% on the side that this is real, but let's try and figure out why
> 
> Seeing how they edited out all of Danielson's goodness of the Monday night angle (which Danielson's shit was the best stuff and make the segment unbelievable) I am thining he got some major heat for some things and it ultimately led to his release.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing, all WWE TELEVISION has to be PG, that does not necicarily means that everything that goes on in the ring has to be. There was so much action going on at that point that the video switcher could have opted to use a feed from a different camera.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Considering he did the FCW thing with Christian and such AFTER the spitting on Cena thing its fair to say thats got nothing to do with it.



It usually takes a couple of days before marching orders roll down the hill.

I definitely think he either asked for his release or went OC during the segment and did extra stuff.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

as far as using both names, they WANT it to look real. that's how you make a work look. his shoot on cole felt real, that's what made it such a good work.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> When people find out its real it'll be worse.


**logs on to computer**

_IWC:"Lets see what is going on today"_

**reads Danielson's release is legit**


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I really can't make a definitive choice. 

If it's real, I would guess that maybe the spitting and or choking had something to do with it. If it's fake, hats off to WWE/Creative for getting the Internet to froth at the mouth. 

Oh, and everyone should be forced to post with "Vince Trolled Me" in their sig.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> WE WON'T RELAX G**D***IT!!!


:lmao

I understand, sorta. :side:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> **logs on to computer**
> 
> _IWC:"Lets see what is going on today"_
> 
> **reads Danielson's release is legit**


That is Epic LMAO!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> My common sense is fine. The thought of what your saying already occured to me but the fact is, WWE is behind doors closed to us and we have no idea what went on. A problem they have may be resolved in minutes or days.
> 
> Kennedy wasn't fired "immediately" either. In fact, checking up on it, he was fired 4 days after Raw. Same as Bryan.


yep, it doesn't matter if bryan did that stuff in FCW, its not like they were gonna air that on RAw.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> When people find out its real it'll be worse.


Nah,then we can all start counting down to Wolfe v Danielson in TNA. That said i'll go 3 minutes and somehow manage to cram in 5 runins. But still. Better than uncertainty.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I truly believe its a way from separating him from the rest of the NXT wrestlers, the storyline and signing him to Smackdown. He'll be doing his own thing on his own. Plus the WWE is affiliated with twitter to further hype their show and their site. Daniels wouldn't make the comments he did on twitter if he was actually release, because he wouldn't have nowhere to go for 3 months. I mean if he's not going anywhere whats the big deal with his commnets/  So I definitely believe its a work. Teddy Long or someone else will hire him or they'll make him an outsider leading a pack of NXT rebels.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Onmi said:


> Within WWE, the word has been sent out internally that the Bryan Danielson firing is legitimate. All the higher-ups in the company were informed that he was gone before the item that everyone assumes to be a work was put on the web site. It's difficult to believe given the timing that it could possibly be legitimate. The idea they would work Donna Goldsmith and Michelle Wilson on a wrestling angle is also hard to fathom, and we've already seen examples of companies trying to work its employees and they are never good in the long-run.
> 
> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13691/


Oh shit. Is that legit? I was joking about it being hilarious earlier.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

i really don't see wat he did on mon that was so diff then the rest of the guys it wwas all part of what wwas suppose too happen


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> **logs on to computer**
> 
> _IWC:"Lets see what is going on today"_
> 
> **reads Danielson's release is legit**


lmao epic


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Theproof said:


> Oh shit. Is that legit? I was joking about it being hilarious earlier.


It's meltzer and it's been 2 hours. Give it a DAY at least to get the story straight.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He was released for that stiff kick to Cena's head Monday. Count on it.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



A Random Person said:


> Here's the thing, all WWE TELEVISION has to be PG, that does not necicarily means that everything that goes on in the ring has to be. There was so much action going on at that point that the video switcher could have opted to use a feed from a different camera.


Oh I know what your saying, but they have made new rules and such in the ring to try and keep it PG (no chair shots to the head, no blood ect) 

My point is that if you take Danielson out of that angle last Monday it all of the sudden becomes 7 guys taking down the ring, throwing bottled water, and Justin Gabriel doing a 450 splash. I really have a feeling he did those things without getting the thumbs up from the boss. Think about it: 7 guys take down a ring and tear apart and annoucne table; 1 guy spits on the face/kicks top face in the head and strangles the ring announcer with his tie. Something doesn't sound very WWE. I draw the conclusion that Danielson stole the show, but it wasn't his to steal and maybe he got heat for that.

I'm just trying to draw some conclusions becuase it is very clear that this is real and to have a semi-rising star like Danielson released without a wellness violation is just odd.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Either he was stiff with Roberts or it was because he spit on Cena.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



KidVideo said:


> I truly believe its a way from separating him from the rest of the NXT wrestlers, the storyline and signing him to Smackdown. He'll be doing his own thing on his own. Plus the WWE is affiliated with twitter to further hype their show and their site. Daniels wouldn't make the comments he did on twitter if he was actually release, because he wouldn't have nowhere to go for 3 months. I mean if he's not going anywhere whats the big deal with his commnets/  So I definitely believe its a work. Teddy Long or someone else will hire him or they'll make him an outsider leading a pack of NXT rebels.


It said he was released from WWE, not from Raw. Teddy hiring him on SD wouldn't add up.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I've never been sooooo pissed, and interested at the same time. i sincerely hope this isn't true. , this would be the biggest travesty in the history of pro wrestling...and I've seen since WCW Sin.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Sapolsky says on his FB that it's not a work.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If I find out Cena had anything to do with this I'm gonna be pissed. Tell me he's not that big of a puss.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Danielson's profile is still up. How quickly does WWE pull a profile off their site after someone gets canned? A day? Two?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Theproof said:


> If I find out Cena had anything to do with this I'm gonna be pissed. Tell me he's not that big of a puss.


I agree 110 percent with but watch Cena get flooded with messages about Bryan on his Twitter(Cena's)


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Sometimes up to several days.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

PLEASE tell me this is fake.. God


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



MrWalsh said:


> Either he was stiff with Roberts or it was because he spit on Cena.


They showed him spitting on cena in the replays right? If that was a big deal they would have cut it out.
The only thing they edited out was him and Roberts. Maybe he didn't have the go ahead to choke him out like that, and Roberts had no clue it was going to happen?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Sucks that they made the announcement on the weekend. If companies threatened pulling ads from RAW's time slot due to Bryan pushing the PG envelope we can expect to see WWE's stock go up slightly on Monday. Its share price did have a nice little climb since the last RAW, though.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



llamadux said:


> *They showed him spitting on cena in the replays right?* If that was a big deal they would have cut it out.
> The only thing they edited out was him and Roberts. Maybe he didn't have the go ahead to choke him out like that, and Roberts had no clue it was going to happen?


Nope, that and Roberts getting choked was edited. Everything else he did was left in.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> Danielson's profile is still up. How quickly does WWE pull a profile off their site after someone gets canned? A day? Two?


Kennedy's was up for a long while when he was released.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> Sometimes up to several days.





Theproof said:


> Kennedy's was up for a long while when he was released.


Gracias.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Vince is high on Danielson, he isn't gone


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> Sapolsky says on his FB that it's not a work.


Friend requested him to check this out. Care to cut and paste what he wrote?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

They said a great deal of the people at ringside had no idea this was going to happen so maybe Danielson hurt someone or was stiff with Cena. IDK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Swag said:


> Vince is high on Danielson, he isn't gone


Are you suggesting that no boss in history has ever had to fire someone that they like?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> Nope, that and Roberts getting chocked was edited. Everything else he did was left in.



i just watched smackdown and im almost positive none of that was cut out def not the spitting and kick


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This has to be a work. The only one with a WWE "contract" is Barrett. But then again, they haven't fired the other 6. Shit!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Well, of we don't see him in the WWE ever again, it was a nice memory to keep of him shooting on Cole for about 2 weeks. I knew besides last week's Raw utterly sucking, the big shock finish didn't add up very well and this doesn't help the angle at all. Bryan Danielson to tell all in TNA? I hope so.


----------



## rikitason (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This shitfuckery stresses me out. I'm praying to the wrestling gods for this to be just a lot of bulshit. Brilliant bulshit, if it's for storyline purposes.
*takes some blood pressure pills and rubs forehead*:no:


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



why said:


> This has to be a work. The only one with a WWE "contract" is Barrett. But then again, they haven't fired the other 6. Shit!


Barrett doesn't have a contract. All he has is a title shot at a future PPV.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



iamloco724 said:


> i just watched smackdown and im almost positive none of that was cut out def not the spitting and kick


The recap they showed on NXT had those things either edited out or had another angle/showed something else that went on. (i.e. While Dragon was choking out Justin Roberts, Darren Young was beating the shit out of Punk, so they showed that instead.)

And the kick was in the NXT recap too.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Why don't we all just sleep on for tonight and wake up 2morrow and talk about it some more!!!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Why don't we all just sleep on for tonight and wake up 2morrow and talk about it some more!!!


that a great idea mate..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> The recap they showed on NXT had those things either edited out or had another angle/showed something else that went on. (i.e. While Dragon was choking out Justin Roberts, Darren Young was beating the shit out of Punk, so they showed that instead.)
> 
> And the kick was in the NXT recap too.


Yeah I saw that too but I don't think it has anything to do with Danielson being released?:no: 

Edit:At least I hope not or :flip WWE


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

For everyone who thinks this is end of the world, it could be worse - at least he isn't dead leaving us to find out that he's some fucking murderer.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

If it's true thats brought down all my excitement for the current angle and I'll take a wrestling break


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> For everyone who thinks this is end of the world, it could be worse - at least he isn't dead leaving us to find out that he's some fucking murderer.


See now youve jinxed it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> The recap they showed on NXT had those things either edited out or had another angle/showed something else that went on. (i.e. While Dragon was choking out Justin Roberts, Darren Young was beating the shit out of Punk, so they showed that instead.)
> 
> And the kick was in the NXT recap too.


ok just checked sd again and the spit was edited didnt check for the justin part but if it was really about anything during this segment i think they would have went out there way to edit him completely instead they showed him repeating you are not better then me and giving cena the kick they show this on 2 shows after it happened

then release a guy that your focusing on in this video plus hes doing this to your top guy doesnt seem very vince like to let that happen


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Now we know how Vince got the black eyes.....


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If he was released, he must have done something really bad.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

So this is a work? Right?!


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

So, Bryan Danielson is fired and TNA has a "big" surprise/changes coming all at the same time? TNA and WWE have a working agreement where they can cross over to each other! Its gonna start with Danielson "invading" TNA on Sunday. 

(Worst part of all that is that I honestly believe it could happen.)


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

*WWE Releases Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) from WWE*










lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This has to be down to something
Other than Wade Barrett he had the most mic time and relavent storylines out of the NXT rookies.
If he spit on Cena and wasn't supposed to IDK, I will admit his actions during the segment pushed the boundary way more than the others.


----------



## howsyourface (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

First time poster, long time reader.

If true, and it looks like it is, I really think I'm done with WWE. Best angle in many, many years, I've stayed loyal waiting for something like this, and they're just throwing it away. Bullshit. I guess it's back to Cena vs. Heel for the title for the next year.

Danielson's twitter is going to be refreshed for hours on my computer.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



Pyro™ said:


> My common sense is fine. The thought of what your saying already occured to me but the fact is, WWE is behind doors closed to us and we have no idea what went on. A problem they have may be resolved in minutes or days.
> 
> Kennedy wasn't fired "immediately" either. In fact, checking up on it, he was fired 4 days after Raw. Same as Bryan.



Fair call, I just find it hard to believe they would fire him so randomly over something like that. Surely "don't do it again" would be enough. I mean if he had gone that massively off script surely it would have caused enough of a fuss in the WWE that we would have heard about it. I just can't help but feel that if legit this must have been based on some crazy backstage issue.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://twitter.com/lagana


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

The single greatest dropping of the ball since *Muhammad Hassan*.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



iamloco724 said:


> ok just checked sd again and the spit was edited didnt check for the justin part but if it was really about anything during this segment i think they would have went out there way to edit him completely instead they showed him repeating you are not better then me and giving cena the kick they show this on 2 shows after it happened
> 
> then release a guy that your focusing on in this video plus hes doing this to your top guy doesnt seem very vince like to let that happen


Maybe Danielson took it too far. Maybe he wasn't supposed to go all out screaming "Your are not better than me". As awesome as it was, Vince has a weird mind. It seems the more awesome the promo the more he hates it. Let's not forget that Vince is the one who said that he hated Mr.Kennedy's promo on Raw which was one of the best heel promo's in the last 10 years.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecgqWJulHrk


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Theproof said:


> Maybe Danielson took it too far. Maybe he wasn't supposed to go all out screaming "Your are not better than me". As awesome as it was, Vince's has a weird mind. It seems the more awesome the promo the more he hates it. Let's not forget that Vince is the one who said that he hated Mr.Kennedy's promo on Raw which was one of the best heel promo's in the last 10 years.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecgqWJulHrk



but like i said if it was hated by anyone especially vince why would it air twice this week once on each of the other shows after monday


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



DivineCC said:


> It said he was released from WWE, not from Raw. Teddy hiring him on SD wouldn't add up.


yeah, daniel bryan right? thats what makes it difficult to believe. I really don't know what to think, but if daniel was fired why would he appear to be ok about it?


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Also of note on the "work" side of the arguement, his release is not on the WWE coroporate site (http://corporate.wwe.com/news/releases_2010.jsp) but you can see Carlito's is. Not sure if there's a delay on getting things posted on the coroporate site like their's a delay on taking their profile down though.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> http://twitter.com/lagana



Is Lugana still with the WWE?


----------



## Avalanche™ (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

this will rally blow if its not a work


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Muta said:


> Meh. I'm not the biggest Danielson fan so if this _was_ true, I wouldn't mind it much. I'm not a fan of wrestlers that are really small and when I hear people say Danielson is WHC material, I find it hard to picture.


wrasslin is fake. i guess you eat up everything the undertaker does, right? LIGHTENING! FIRE! DISAPPEAR!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> The single greatest dropping of the ball since *Muhammad Hassan*.


agreed sad..


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> http://twitter.com/lagana





> *Fun to see people being "worked" again.* Will it lead to business uptick? Rome wasn't built in a day. Was it burned to the ground in a day?


Good find, dude.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Theproof said:


> Is Lugana still with the WWE?


No, he left in January of 2008.


----------



## Tna General (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

he'll be in tna by september which is great news for us tna fans


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He's fired but Cena will request a match with him for spitting on him. If Danielson wins he gets a contract.


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

This just got my hopes up that he would come back to ROH but this is great news i couldnt stand Daniel Bryan now he can finally be the American Dragon Bryan Danielson but they need to put him on Smackdown.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> No, he left in January of 2008.


Thanks


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Theproof said:


> He's fired but Cena will request a match with him for spitting on him. If Danielson wins he gets a contract.


I'm actually hoping this is true.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Let's look at all the possibilities...

His release might be legit, because:

-it's listed under news section on wwe.com

-both of his names are mentioned on the article

-he changed his twitter name to his real name and there is no mention of wwe whatsoever in his bio

Or it might be a work, because:

-it occurs in the middle of huge storyline, really makes no sense

-i dont know whether it's confirmed or not but a poster here said that he just signed 3-year contract one month ago, i dont think vince would be this stupid by signing him to a long contract and then release him shortly after

-his page is still up on wwe.com for what it's worth

-on his twitter he said "the winds of change are stirring up" which could possibly relate to the nxt invasion storyline

-he's a vegan, hardly possible he violates drug policy, if he does, normally it should have been 30-days suspension

I'm personally leaning towards it's a work, but who really knows...


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

You people are getting worked, brilliant move by the WWE.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> No, he left in January of 2008.


How connected could he still be? Not very?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Actually hard to conclusively say about this either way.

Still, people were saying that the attack on Hardy ahead of Survivor Series was real based on the way the WWE approached it. Doing it as such to troll the internet is not out of the question.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> How connected could he still be? Not very?



he could have left in 85 and still very much know whats going on inside

people in this business establish relationships that last a lifetime 2008 is not that long ago


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



lp2xxx said:


> *WWE Releases Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) from WWE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Swag said:


> I've figured it out:
> 
> 
> Vince is trying to get some attention away from TNA and their "big annoucement" IWC will be talking about this all day tomorrow and forget about the Big annoucement


How many times do we have to say that Vince doesn't care about TNA? How many "big" announcements has TNA hyped up? More than we count. Yet they still can't even consistently get over 1.0 in the ratings.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Swag said:


> Vince is high on Danielson, he isn't gone


lmao keep believing that.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

In semi-related news, the ROH boards freaking imploded on itself. They've shut totally down.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



VanHammerFan said:


> When Monday (fuck, even the next 9 Monday's) roles around and Bryan Danielson isn't at TV then maybe some of you smarks who think this is a work will get that this is the real thing.
> 
> It's like when Benoit died some people thought it was a work at first. They put on their "booker" hats and thought it was apart of the "Who killed Vince McMahon?" program. Like Chris/Nancy/Daniel, they were dead wrong.


Who was dumb enough to think the Benoit situation was a work?


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Anyone remember a while back when Stephanie purposely gave people fake ratings numbers to see find a mole? Maybe thats what this is. Think about it, they start telling creative members and talent different stories about the firing. If any of the "dirt sheets" reports that he was fired for a specific reason or that he is definitely not fired for a specific reason they'd know who was always leaking out info. Or maybe I'm a crazy conspiracy theorist...


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



kobra860 said:


> Who was dumb enough to think the Benoit situation was a work?


At first some people did becasue of how it was revealed on WWE.com and because it was days after Vince was killed off, but once Raw was canceled and the Benoit tribute show was on I think they realised it wasn't apart of a program.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



septurum said:


> Never thought of this...Vince did have black eyes and cuts...


I don't think anyone is stupid enough to beat up their boss (in real life not kayfabe).


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Doesn't get more reliable than Dave Meltzer, and he's reporting it as legit.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Steve Patriot said:


> Doesn't get more reliable than Dave Meltzer, and he's reporting it as legit.



Other dirtsheets are as well. And off subject,but isn't your pic the first temple boss from Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time? Fuckin' badass pic man.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Steve Patriot said:


> Doesn't get more reliable than Dave Meltzer, and he's reporting it as legit.


The first thing he said is that it was fake. Then he switched to legit. How am I supposed to believe him?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



androinv3 said:


> Sabu said in an interview once that he almost got fired because John Cena complained that he gave him a bruise on his face on the leg drop. Cena went off to tell Vince and Vince almost fired sabu﻿ but Paul Heyman saved him.



No but if he was going to get released first WWE will let Cena get revenge, that why this could be a work..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> The first thing he said is that it was fake. Then he switched to legit. How am I supposed to believe him?


This thread is like a penduleum back and forth first it's fake then it's real I'm so confused


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!

In all seriousness though it looks legit. Wonder what he done though if it is and didn't he just work an FCW house show like a day ago? so I doubt it was for the spit.

If this is true (grabs baseball bat) who's coming with me to kill some WWE execs ?

I'm really split on whether its true or not because of the timing but it seems legit.

However if this is kayfabe, well let's just say my jizz will hit the ceiling when he turns up on RAW and Vince flashes a message on the screen saying > "haha Fuck you IWC you smarks you deserved this!"


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

People don't want to admit that they were completely wrong about Daniel Bryan. I knew since the start he would never amount to anything in the WWE


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



black_napalm said:


> this is nuts! am i gonna have to tune in to slammiversary this sunday? plus, has anybody been fired from wellness policy after one strike? i thought it was just a 30 day suspension...


Usually if someone is fired due to the wellness policy, the WWE will mention it in the person's release. Besides, Danielson lives a clean lifestyle so we know for a fact that he wasn't released for that reason.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> The first thing he said is that it was fake. Then he switched to legit. How am I supposed to believe him?


^ which just proves that he's as clueless as we are.


----------



## Evanescent (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This is hilarious.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Evanescent said:


> This is hilarious.


how so? do you think this is an obvious work!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Way to kill an interesting storyline E.


----------



## unicks (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> The first thing he said is that it was fake. Then he switched to legit. How am I supposed to believe him?


Probably just checked with his sources in the company, nobody really knows for sure but Dave is usually on point with these things.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

As much as I love Danielson and think/hope this is a work, if he is legit released, it doesn't necessarily mean WWE dropped the ball, it might have well been Bryan who dropped the ball.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



TheRealThing said:


> Danielson's profile is still up. How quickly does WWE pull a profile off their site after someone gets canned? A day? Two?


It takes them a couple of days. They're pretty lazy about it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jesus Christ I can't believe he got released. I really hope the WWE is working us with this. Maybe spitting in the face of Cena and choking the fuck outta Justin Roberts was a bit overboard?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Interesting.

I think it's a work, and I really like it. I'm intrigued to see where they go with this.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

i hope hell be back in the wwe as bryan danielson the american dragon and the true best in the world. If wwe misses the boat,tna won't miss it.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SpeedStick said:


> No but if he was going to get released first WWE will let Cena get revenge, that why this could be a work..


Unless he went outside the script with Cena on Monday night, in which case I wouldn't ever let him a WWE ring again.



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> This thread is like a penduleum back and forth first it's fake then it's real I'm so confused


Unable to think for yourself and form your own opinion. That's pathetic.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Oh, fuck, I really hope his firing is just a work.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

So, on the WWE Twitter account they announced that he was released, but they didn't do that for Carlito. More proof its a work?


----------



## Sheitan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I SO hope this is a work, but Meltzer is usually right about these things. 

The details that leave me most sceptical about it being a shoot however are: 
Danielson's last tweet and that I think, if it had to do with the Cena attack angle, they would have had Cena squashing him this coming monday and THEN fired him. VKM always was very careful about these things, since Danielson could now bill himself as too dangerous an opponent for Cena on a kayfabe-level and too stiff for Cena on a smark-level.

Since it wasn't drugs and - judging by what was reported about the feedback to his work and behaviour - probably wasn't behavioural or professional issues (think about how often Punk got in hot water with management in his first year and stayed employed) WHAT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO GET HIM FIRED?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

I believe that his tweet may have been responsible for his release.

He mentioned the "winds of change." The WWE doesn't want to have to deal with any potential lawsuit from Wade Barrett over his catchphrase, so they simply cut ties with Danielson.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm pretty anxious to hear the reason for the release. I really wonder what could have gone so wrong. 

I doubt it's a work, I don't see the point of fake releasing him whatsoever aside a bunch of fantasy storyline scenarios the IWC keeps on spewing out.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> So, on the WWE Twitter account they announced that he was released, but they didn't do that for Carlito. More proof its a work?


So, on the WWE Twitter account they announced that he was released, but they didn't do that for Carlito. More proof its real?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

_Meanwhile at Vince's home....._
Linda:"Honey, why are you still on the computer? Its late."
Vince:"Becoming God Linda, GOD!!!!."


----------



## Sheitan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> _Meanwhile at Vince's home....._
> Linda:"Honey, why are you still on the computer? Its late."
> Vince:"Becoming God Linda, GOD!!!!."


AWESOME!!!!!! Just awesome!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> So, on the WWE Twitter account they announced that he was released, but they didn't do that for Carlito. More proof its a work?


Wrong WWE announces all releases on Twitter since they opened the account including Carlito's. They did the same with Shelton Benjamin,Mickie James,and the others.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> This thread is like a penduleum back and forth first it's fake then it's real I'm so confused


WIFOM. :side:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> _Meanwhile at Vince's home....._
> Linda:"Honey, why are you still on the computer? Its late."
> Vince:"Becoming God Linda, GOD!!!!."


lold.

He's probably got the biggest, most evil smile on his face atm.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> So, on the WWE Twitter account they announced that he was released, but they didn't do that for Carlito. More proof its real?


Releases aren't exactly something they like to boast about and throw in our faces. Why would they tell over a hundred thousand people about it?


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> lold.
> 
> He's probably got the biggest, most evil smile on his face atm.


I like to think that's how he always looks.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Wrong WWE announces all releases on Twitter since they opened the account including Carlito's. They did the same with Shelton Benjamin,Mickie James,and the others.


Show me the Carlito tweet and then I'll believe you, sir.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Fun to see people being "worked" again. Will it lead to business uptick? Rome wasn't built in a day. Was it burned to the ground in a day?

That was from David Laganna a former WWE Writer


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Releases aren't exactly something they like to boast about and throw in our faces. Why would they tell over a hundred thousand people about it?


Because they announce EVERYTHING on their Twitter account including Superstar/Divas releases. Who gives a crap about how many people see it? Just because you didn't see it doesn't mean it didn't happen now the Danielson marks are just getting desperate.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Well, from a storyline standpoint, I'd make sense firing him, because it's obvious that the leaders of the Invasion were Danielson and Barrett. Since Barrett has a contract for a title match at the next PPV they can't fire him, so firing the next top dog of the faction would make logical sense. The only problem is that kayfabe-wise, Danielson didn't have a contract to the WWE, so it must be legit. Fuck it if it's legit!!!!


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Because they announce EVERYTHING on their Twitter account including Superstar/Divas releases. Who gives a crap about how many people see it? Just because you didn't see it doesn't mean it didn't happen now the Danielson marks are just getting desperate.


Okay, calm down, man. You're getting more upset than the Cena marks at Monday's Raw.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Releases aren't exactly something they like to boast about and throw in our faces. Why would they tell over a hundred thousand people about it?


Work on having a clue about what you're talking about. Then try again.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

For the record, I just looked back, and the WWE Twitter didn't mention anything when Carlito was released.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Show me the Carlito tweet and then I'll believe you, sir.


You can look for yourself kid. And quick question even if the WWE didnt announce Carlito's release on Twitter(even though God knows they did),then does it make it any less real or is that a work too?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Postage said:


> I'm pretty anxious to hear the reason for the release. I really wonder what could have gone so wrong.
> 
> I doubt it's a work, I don't see the point of fake releasing him whatsoever aside a bunch of fantasy storyline scenarios the IWC keeps on spewing out.


Maybe Vince just decided he hates his look.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



RetepAdam. said:


> For the record, I just looked back, and the WWE Twitter didn't mention anything when Carlito was released.
> 
> Just sayin'.


True, but they did indeed mention Shelton's and Mickie's. 

Also, Bryan's profile is still up. Isn't it usually taken down immediately after they announce a release?


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> You can look for yourself kid. And quick question even if the WWE didnt announce Carlito's release on Twitter(even though God knows they did),then does it make it any less real or is that a work too?


I did look, I said it wasn't there. I was asking you to prove me wrong, you didn't. Accept it. And I'm older than you by a few months so don't refer to me as a kid, sir.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam the poll is closed I would have voted yes.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'd MARK OUT if that kick to John Cena's head was as stiff as it really looked and sounded.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

The same I posted in the NXT sextion: from a storyline standpoint, I'd make sense firing him, because it's obvious that the leaders of the Invasion were Danielson and Barrett. Since Barrett has a contract for a title match at the next PPV they can't fire him, so firing the next top dog of the faction would make logical sense. The only problem is that kayfabe-wise, Danielson didn't have a contract to the WWE, so it must be legit. Fuck it if it's legit!!!!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Wow. If it's not a work (and I'm assuming it isn't), I'd say it's Danielson who wanted the release. The WWE had built up an entire storyline based around Bryan and it was clearly a success. They must've been pretty high on him. Maybe Danielson didn't enjoy his taste of WWE life and would prefer to stay on the independent scene.


----------



## Adug (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Just read that it was because of Bryan choking out that Ring Announcer on Monday with a Tie that led to him being released.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> I did look, I said it wasn't there. I was asking you to prove me wrong, you didn't. Accept it. And I'm older than you by a few months so don't refer to me as a kid, sir.


That's pathetic, but moving on...why is Carlito the standard? They have mentioned numerous other releases.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



ax&smash said:


> That's pathetic, but moving on...why is Carlito the standard? They have mentioned numerous other releases.


He's not the standard, he's just the most recently released superstar before Danielson.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I've been reading all the responses and I'm dying to know if this is real or not. I'm looking forward to Monday to have our questions answered.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



PuroresuPride18 said:


> I'd MARK OUT if that kick to John Cena's head was as stiff as it really looked and sounded.


What's the point of marking out if that possibly was the main reason why he got released?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13692/

The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.

The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Adug said:


> Just read that it was because of Bryan choking out that Ring Announcer on Monday with a Tie that led to him being released.


If that was the case, then why wasn't he released sooner?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



rcc said:


> Wow. If it's not a work (and I'm assuming it isn't), I'd say it's Danielson who wanted the release. The WWE had built up an entire storyline based around Bryan and it was clearly a success. They must've been pretty high on him. Maybe Danielson didn't enjoy his taste of WWE life and would prefer to stay on the independent scene.


That would be pretty dick of him to walk out on the company during an angle in which he plays a big role.



ax&smash said:


> That's pathetic, but moving on...why is Carlito the standard? They have mentioned numerous other releases.


Because it's the most recent and was fairly high-profile.



kobra860 said:


> What's the point of marking out if that possibly was the main reason why he got released?


Because assuming this is real, you can't change the fact that he's been released, so Cena haters would want to get their shots in when they can.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Nothing to see here. Disperse.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Seems strange that only Danielson seemed to be released!?! As some mentioned before, if other nXt rookies were released too, it would be a work for sure!

So maybe it's a work after all, because WWE would know, that we would know about the work if they would "release" some other dudes of that faction also...!


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chiller88 said:


> If that was the case, then why wasn't he released sooner?


Exactly. They weren't told what to do and the ring side guys had no idea what was going to happen. If the choking with the tie thing is real it's the WWE's fault for not planning it out.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

He got fired because he choked Roberts with a tie?

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I guess he was too hardcore for choking the shit outta Justin Roberts and spitting in the face of the champ.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

For those who missed it Meltzer revealed why Danielson was fired. Its also in the premium PW Insider section as well. It's legit now get the fuck over it & move on thank you.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Here's what Meltzer said on the F4W/WO board:



> What I was told if someone very important complained about the angle and it was the idea that kids watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties.
> 
> *He was a scapegoat. They want him back when it blows over.*
> 
> What I don't know is where the complaint came from, but obviously it was someone very powerful, because even people internally now that it's out can't understand why they didn't wait until Tuesday and have Cena destroy him on Raw on Monday.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13692/
> 
> The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.
> 
> The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television.


Oh my. So it's okay for two guys to beat the shit out of each other, but when it comes to choking with a tie it isn't allowed? What a pussy bitch ass company. Fuck WWE.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> For those who missed it Meltzer revealed why Danielson was fired. Its also in the premium PW Insider section as well. It's legit now get the fuck over it & move on thank you.


Thanks for being mature about everything and have a good night, sir.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Danielson isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> For those who missed it Meltzer revealed why Danielson was fired. Its also in the premium PW Insider section as well. It's legit now get the fuck over it & move on thank you.


Chill out Vic.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> _Meanwhile at Vince's home....._
> Linda:"Honey, why are you still on the computer? Its late."
> Vince:"Becoming God Linda, GOD!!!!."


either that or

"touching my grapefruits Linda, a little privacy please!"


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Yeah, we don't want kids choking people with ties.

It's cool if they whack each other over the head with chairs though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Thanks for being mature about everything and have a good night, sir.


Well that's what happens when desperation comes in and people start throwing out dillusional theories because they can't cope with reality.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

They actually have a point. The last thing WWE needs is for a kid to imitate that, the media picks up on it, and then the media remembers that Nancy Benoit got murdered in a very similar manner.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> Here's what Meltzer said on the F4W/WO board:


Oh my gosh, really? Somebody higher up comlained? It was Linda, it has to be Linda. She probably thought it would hurt her campaign. This company sucks.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Sheik said:


> Chill out Vic.


Sorry but some of these posts were just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Danielson's firing appears legit



> Source: F4Wonline.com
> 
> - Word has been sent out within WWE that the release of Daniel Bryan is legit.
> 
> ...


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Well that's what happens when desperation comes in and people start throwing out dillusional theories because they can't cope with reality.


In a business founded on the opposite of reality how can one not get desperate when something huge like this happens, sir?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> Sorry but some of these posts were just fucking ridiculous.


Brah this is WF. You've been here for half a yr, nothing new.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Danielson's firing appears legit:



> Source: F4Wonline.com
> 
> - Word has been sent out within WWE that the release of Daniel Bryan is legit.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Because of hime choking Justin Roberts with a tie Bryan Danielson is fired?!!!! WTF?!?!?!

How pathetic! I could see WWE giving him a warning about that but to just fire him over that one incedent is plain stupid! Shouldn't Kevin Dunn be fired for cutting to that camera shot then? This is lame. I hope it's still just a work though. Maybe it's a combination of the choking, the spit (which was also edited off replays) and stiff kick to Cena. 

As for why it wasn't done/announced sooner. I think maybe WWE didn't want to do it sooner because it could have taken away from the invasion storyline when it was still fresh. they showed replays of the whole thing on NXT, Superstars and probably SmackDown (I haven't seen it yet). So I do think it's real and not a work unfortunatly.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Well, that sucks. Why couldn't it have been Tarver?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Slater must be counting his lucky stars that the other rookies stopped him from choking Cena with the ring rope.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Oh my gosh, really? Somebody higher up comlained? It was Linda, it has to be Linda. She probably thought it would hurt her campaign. This company sucks.


Since we are just blaming anyone, I blame HHH, maybe he was afraid to lose his spot in the company


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> Oh my gosh, really? Somebody higher up comlained? It was Linda, it has to be Linda. She probably thought it would hurt her campaign. This company sucks.


I wouldn't doubt it if it was Linda,especially with her Senate race.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Oh my. So it's okay for two guys to beat the shit out of each other, but when it comes to choking with a tie it isn't allowed? What a pussy bitch ass company. Fuck WWE.


So when Little Timmy tries to do a 450 Splash and f#cks himself up, what will they do then?


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Since we are just blaming anyone, I blame HHH, maybe he was afraid to lose his spot in the company


That was just my first reaction, actually now that I've had time to think about it I blame the Ultimate Warrior. If had never started drinking he could have still been wrestling last Monday and stopped Danielson from choking out Roberts with his tie. And you know how much Native American people hate the idea of wearing a tie.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



> Yeah, we don't want kids choking people with ties.
> 
> It's cool if they whack each other over the head with chairs though.


This post says it best. Ridiculous. It's fucking watered down like crazy nowadays.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

yeah guys....this is a warning...never choke a man's tie lmao...silly ass way to fire someone..oh well :S

anyways, the observer pretty much says danielson was told to leave and that he would expect something shortly regarding his "tie choking" actions...pretty lame


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



kobra860 said:


> So when Little Timmy tries to do a 450 Splash and f#cks himself up, what will they do then?


Hit him a couple times with a steel chair, that'll teach him.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

U don't spit in Cena's face and scream " U r no better than me! " and get released the next week .. 

But if he is actually released .. Bryan was one of the hottest things in the WWE and to see him go would be really really sad .. Sadder for me then when Kennedy was fired ..


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if it was Linda,especially with her Senate race.


good point!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

This is some fucking bullshit. Well I hope to be seeing Danielson soon in TNA!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

WWE should have done a trade, Bryan for McGuiness. Shit would have been awesome.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if it was Linda,especially with her Senate race.


I'm glad we've met on a common ground. 

And I'd like to apologize for my actions earlier, I didn't mean to be so hasty in my posting.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Lol at people actually believing that report.


----------



## clamj00ce (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> For those who missed it Meltzer revealed why Danielson was fired. Its also in the premium PW Insider section as well. It's legit now get the fuck over it & move on thank you.


wtf is your problem?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Oh my. So it's okay for two guys to beat the shit out of each other, but when it comes to choking with a tie it isn't allowed? What a pussy bitch ass company. Fuck WWE.


Think about it for a sec, if something would have happen to Justin like idk DIE, then shit would hit the fan. WWE somewhat fuck themselves since they did not tell anyone about the invasion or they didn't address to the wrestlers to not go too extreme. Danielson should have been smart about it as well, but he probably got caught up in the moment. The angle is not wasted since the main focus is Barrett, they still want Danielson back so hopefully we see him back on WWE when everything settles down.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Really...is it that big of a deal? It' not like Vince was ever going to push him legitimately anyway, and if he's going to be fired for something as flimsly as this then why even stay?


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

LMAO some of you are so gullible!!! It's a work, they're fucking with the IWC!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> I wouldn't doubt it if it was Linda,especially with her Senate race.


Daniel Bryan's actions are the least that she should be worrying about. It wasn't too long again when people were giving birth to hands and they were having bra and panties matches. Showing someone getting choked with a tie for 2 seconds on a scripted show isn't that bad. I don't think politicians will be able to use that incident against her.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



tuwind said:


> I'm glad we've met on a common ground.
> 
> And I'd like to apologize for my actions earlier, I didn't mean to be so hasty in my posting.


Same here man i apologize as well.


----------



## Evanescent (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I expect Chokeslams and sleeper holds to be banned within the year.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Maybe he just signed with the WWE for the sole purpose of eventually spitting in John Cena's face on Raw. After that, he walks into Vince's office smoking a blunt and gets fired on purpose.


----------



## clamj00ce (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SuperMaxiPad said:


> LMAO some of you are so gullible!!! It's a work, they're fucking with the IWC!


What makes you so sure?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Evanescent said:


> I expect Chokeslams and sleeper holds to be banned within the year.


you forgot...clotheslines lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



clamj00ce said:


> wtf is your problem?


No problems here bruh.


----------



## Northwestern (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

What does WWE take us for? There pretty much treating us like all those other 10 year olds, were not fools here. Though we haven't seen enough proof. Lets see what happens on the next RAW, shall we?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Oh my. So it's okay for two guys to beat the shit out of each other, but when it comes to choking with a tie it isn't allowed? What a pussy bitch ass company. Fuck WWE.


Shut up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Mr. Every Night said:


> you forgot...clotheslines lmao


Every match will have a Finger Poke of Doom.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



SuperMaxiPad said:


> LMAO some of you are so gullible!!! It's a work, they're fucking with the IWC!


Yup yup completely gullible i can't wait to see if you still think this is a work when Danielson is in ROH or TNA come September/October.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Well, if it's true because of the tie choking on Justin Roberts, it's incredibly stupid of WWE and not so surprising to boot. This company went PG because of Linda's campaign and/or Vince's dellusions that they need more families probably because his own daughter keeps spitting out kids. They run from blood at nearly every turn unless it's the Undertaker spilling it. Anyhow, before I go full rant, we could see Daniel Bryan on Raw just to show Vince does whatever but I doubt it. If you don't like the WWE change the channel or turn the TV off like I'm doing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I noticed they cut out the choking of Justin Roberts from every repeat on Smackdown and NXT. Probably nothing to do with that though.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Could Dave Meltzer possibly be given a fake information? I mean, getting fired just by choking someone with tie? Seriously? Christian always does that choking opponent on the rope move using feet in every match he's in so basically the reasoning of Bryan's release makes no fucking sense.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

My only concern is why would it be a work when Bryan doesn't actually have a contract in WWE storyline, it doesn't make sense


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Prospekt's March said:


> Could Dave Meltzer possibly given a fake information? I mean, getting fired just by choking someone with tie? Seriously? Christian always does that choking opponent on the rope move using feet in every match he's in so basically the reasoning of Bryan's release makes no fucking sense.


The report makes no sense. The dirtsheets just doesn't know what's going on but are pretending they do.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

well, there goes any hope that wwe would ever return to tv 14 soon. lol @ choking roberts being the reason you release him. if linda wins the senate race, how is anything supposed to blow over when she's elected? it could get even more watered down. i'm surprised NXT wasn't fired altogether. you wouldn't want kids destroying a home like NXT did a ring right? fire sheffield for flipping a table while you're at it. what a joke.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I remeber a couple of days ago, someone asked in the NXT Invasion thread how they could fuck up this angle. Well, there's your answer...


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I don't knoo what to think all I know if this is real and that's the reason its horsecrap cauuse therws a lot worse that happenes in wwe when it comes to things kids see there hero john cena throwing a guy off a car is ok and so on many othher things can be listed from the last six months alone


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*

Mods, this thread should be closed. All discussion should go into the "Bryan Danielson released" thread over at the General WWE forum.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

So, Danielson got fired "for choking Justin Roberts with a tie"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQUa-bacXY#t=6m20s

Yeah, fuck off. :no:


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Victor_J said:


> If this doesn't confirm it i give the fuck up. As i've previously stated the WWE occasionally announces FCW departures as they did with OVW departures. Danielson is one of those mentioned end of story.


He hadnt been listed on the FCW site for quite some time if memory serves.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I think the NXT invasion angle has lost some my interest with this news........ (God I'm really hoping this is a work).


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan = Bryan Danielson Again?*



TheLambOfDeth said:


> Really...is it that big of a deal? It' not like Vince was ever going to push him legitimately anyway, and if he's going to be fired for something as flimsly as this then why even stay?


What flimsy reason? we don't even HAVE a reason



luminaire said:


> Maybe he just signed with the WWE for the sole purpose of eventually spitting in John Cena's face on Raw. After that, he walks into Vince's office smoking a blunt and gets fired on purpose.


He said he took the contract to pay off medical bills, but even then, your angle is just starting to get hot and you go "Hmmm I'm currently with world wide exposure... nah I'll just quit." Also petty people do things like that. Bryan is a man and not some petty internet geek.

EDIT: >The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.

>The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television. 

Apparently someone in the higher ups like stock holders or Linda was bitching about it and this is a temporary thing "Look we're 'Firing' you and when this all blows over we want you back"

>Update from Wrestling Observer board/Meltz: 

>What I was told if someone very important complained about the angle and it was the idea that kids watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties.

>He was a scapegoat. They want him back when it blows over.

>What I don't know is where the complaint came from, but obviously it was someone very powerful, because even people internally now that it's out can't understand why they didn't wait until Tuesday and have Cena destroy him on Raw on Monday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, Danielson got fired "for choking Justin Roberts with a tie"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQUa-bacXY#t=6m20s
> 
> Yeah, fuck off. :no:


Totally different, Umaga knew he was going to be choke, Justin didn't.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

I'm fucking irritated now .. One of the new comers that interested me the most is PROBABLY released now .. And I have to see other goofs on my TV fpalm ..


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



adri17 said:


> I remeber a couple of days ago, someone asked in the NXT Invasion thread how they could fuck up this angle. Well, there's your answer...


:lmao


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, Danielson got fired "for choking Justin Roberts with a tie"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFQUa-bacXY#t=6m20s
> 
> Yeah, fuck off. :no:


Well, that was before Linda's campaign, that and many more other moments they'd rather not relive and screw this up for her. It's okay, whatever slow death the WWE prefers will make TNA look slightly better with each passing day.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I'm still waiting for Monday. If WWE has shown anything, it's that they're better than the internet.

To be positive, though... let's scrap up what we can. If Danielson was in fact legit released, at least he went out with a fucking BANG. He choked out a ring announcer, and spit in the face of the WWE's franchise player before kicking his head in.

That's a hell of a way to go out.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Toad84 said:


> He hadnt been listed on the FCW site for quite some time if memory serves.


I'm not sure. I believe he had a roster profile on FCW's website,but i don't visit it enough to know for sure.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is actually a legit firing of Danielson, I'm not to down about it. Personally I don't think Danielson would of been used right after this NXT angle anyway, so maybe a return to ROH is in order for him.

However, if this is just a work, then well this should be a very interesting turn out. I guess we will all find out by next week, if the season one rookies invade again.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Ass Buster said:


> I think the NXT invasion angle has lost some my interest with this news........ (God I'm really hoping this is a work).


Yeah really. They should scrap it now if he's gone. Wade can't carry the storyline by himself. The others are all useless jobber fuckers.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



EvoLution™ said:


> I'm still waiting for Monday. If WWE has shown anything, it's that they're better than the internet.
> 
> To be positive, though... let's scrap up what we can. If Danielson was in fact legit released, at least he went out with a fucking BANG. He choked out a ring announcer, and spit in the face of the WWE's franchise player before kicking his head in.
> 
> That's a hell of a way to go out.


I would rather have had Cena squash Bryan on next week's Raw just as a punishment and him to stay after all  .. This will be most painful release after Brock Lesnar and Muhammad Hassan (more than Kennedy , Umaga , Carlito etc..)


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



EvoLution™ said:


> I'm still waiting for Monday. If WWE has shown anything, it's that they're better than the internet.
> 
> To be positive, though... let's scrap up what we can. If Danielson was in fact legit released, at least he went out with a fucking BANG. He choked out a ring announcer, and spit in the face of the WWE's franchise player before kicking his head in.
> 
> That's a hell of a way to go out.


Too bad he didn't win any championship belts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If Justin Roberts didn't know about it, that's more understandable.

I remember that Cryme Tyme was released for a similar incident at a house show.

Does anyone have a PWInsider Elite account that would be willing to post what their write-up on it says? I tried doing the 3-day free thing, and I can't seem to access that still.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



llamadux said:


> Yeah really. They should scrap it now if he's gone. Wade can't carry the storyline by himself. The others are all useless jobber fuckers.


Slater , Tarver , Young and Skip are all good prospects , but they don't have enough credibility to carry on the Invasion Angle .. Wade and Bryan were clearly the leaders ..


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



EvoLution™ said:


> I'm still waiting for Monday. If WWE has shown anything, it's that they're better than the internet.
> 
> To be positive, though... let's scrap up what we can. If Danielson was in fact legit released, at least he went out with a fucking BANG. He choked out a ring announcer, and spit in the face of the WWE's franchise player before kicking his head in.
> 
> That's a hell of a way to go out.


But we want to see more of this!


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



RetepAdam. said:


> If Justin Roberts didn't know about it, that's more understandable.
> 
> I remember that Cryme Tyme was released for a similar incident at a house show.
> 
> Does anyone have a PWInsider Elite account that would be willing to post what their write-up on it says? I tried doing the 3-day free thing, and I can't seem to access that still.


But then they were re-hired some time later ? So we can just hope about Bryan ?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

If this is legit, which I'm now starting to believe that it is, then nice job by the WWE. I didn't think it was possible to fuck up the NXT angle this quickly, but they've apparently managed to outdo themselves.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

>The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.

>The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television.

>Update from Wrestling Observer board/Meltz:

>What I was told if someone very important complained about the angle and it was the idea that kids watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties.

*>He was a scapegoat. They want him back when it blows over.* THIS IS THE IMPORTANT PART!

>What I don't know is where the complaint came from, but obviously it was someone very powerful, because even people internally now that it's out can't understand why they didn't wait until Tuesday and have Cena destroy him on Raw on Monday.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

OH SHIT!

GUYS, remember when Slater went to choke Cena with the rope but someone stopped him?

I knew there was something fishy about that shit.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Danielson was at FCW just 2 nights ago. So his firing didn't happen until the same day it was announced, Friday night in all likelyhood.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

I still blame Mattel. They want WWE 100% kid-friendly, and they are a more important factor than Linda for WWE product going PG.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chiller88 said:


> If this is legit, which I'm now starting to believe that it is, then nice job by the WWE. I didn't think it was possible to fuck up the NXT angle this quickly, but they've apparently managed to outdo themselves.


It was probably the perfect script to screw up the Invasion angle and leave 5 other potential mid carders with no direction .. Slater,Tarver,Skip,Gabriel and Young


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*

Its goood that they want him back but they just seriously hurt the best thing that has happened with this company in a long time he's very much one of the reasoons the angle was great and why people are interested him and barrret were obviously the cornorstones juust stupid if anything keep him off tv forr a week or 2 to fire him over this is retarded I still don't see the big deal in the choking does taker and kane not choke people with there hands all the time howw is that any cleaner then the tie


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Onmi said:


> >The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.
> 
> >The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television.
> 
> ...


If this were the case, Slater would be fired for trying to choke Cena with the ring ropes, but seemed to have second thoughts.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



RetepAdam. said:


> If Justin Roberts didn't know about it, that's more understandable.
> 
> I remember that Cryme Tyme was released for a similar incident at a house show.
> 
> Does anyone have a PWInsider Elite account that would be willing to post what their write-up on it says? I tried doing the 3-day free thing, and I can't seem to access that still.


Don't even bother with them. Just go with F4W and wait for them to post some audio about the situation. You'll have a hell of a lot more bang for your buck.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Masta-Bassist said:


> If this were the case, Slater would be fired for trying to choke Cena with the ring ropes, but seemed to have second thoughts.


Thank god that didn't happen ! I like Slater too


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



superdupersonic said:


> Don't even bother with them. Just go with F4W and wait for them to post some audio about the situation. You'll have a hell of a lot more bang for your buck.


PW Insider can be more reliable than Meltzer.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What type of person does he mean when he says "someone very important complains"? Does he mean a fellow wrestler or a politician?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Masta-Bassist said:


> If this were the case, Slater would be fired for trying to choke Cena with the ring ropes, but seemed to have second thoughts.


In that case, they should fire Tarver too. You wouldn't want kids taking apart structures with a wrench. lol.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Masta-Bassist said:


> If this were the case, Slater would be fired for trying to choke Cena with the ring ropes, but seemed to have second thoughts.


you could hardly see Slater choke Cena it looked like he gently laid the rope on his throat.

Also the WWE has this weird rule. See if your attacking someone with a sledgehammer in there house it's Aokay because thats not believable. but if anything looks real like choking someone with a tie it's a no no.

You guessed it another Linda mandate.

By the way this was a FAKE dirtsheet someone on /wooo/ made up

> Word is that while the top dogs were impressed by the invasion at the end of Raw, Bryan's spit on Cena was not part of the plan

> Cena is said to have not taken this very well, and was in Bryan's face about it after the show, claiming that it was disrespectful

> Several top guys were also concerned that Bryan takes too many liberties while on camera and feel he needs his attitude checked

* > Another problem was that WWE's cafeteria does not want to cater to Bryan's... unusual dietary requirements, though our sources indicate that this did not contribute significantly to Bryan's release*
*
> As of reporting, WWE may change their reason for releasing Bryan, rendering this report inaccurate*


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

BB Dog said:


> What type of person does he mean when he says "someone very important complains"? Does he mean a fellow wrestler or a politician?


above wrestlers, most likely our ever popular scapegoat Linda McMahon. or a share holder.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Those assholes are just making that up... never believe the dirtsheets!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Slater was about to fully choke Cena but you can hear the other rookies shout out "Stop". 

If I was to guess who the higher up would be, I'd go with a USA network executive. The network is the one who bears the responsibility for putting something non-PG on TV.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

If it's true than Justin Roberts' didn't know he was going to get choked out then Danielson deserves everything that he's getting. 

However if it was scripted for Danielson to choke Roberts' out then Danielson shouldn't be held accountable, he was just following orders. Whoever wrote it should be made to answer for this not Danielson.

Gonna be an interesting few days watching this one roll on.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

well damn, roberts sure played along and sold it well. he sold it so well that bryan is now gone apparently. give that man a contract!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Onmi said:


> * > Another problem was that WWE's cafeteria does not want to cater to Bryan's... unusual dietary requirements, though our sources indicate that this did not contribute significantly to Bryan's release*


*

:lmao*


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> If it's true than Justin Roberts' didn't know he was going to get choked out then Danielson deserves everything that he's getting.
> 
> However if it was scripted for Danielson to choke Roberts' out then Danielson shouldn't be held accountable, he was just following orders. Whoever wrote it should be made to answer for this not Danielson.
> 
> Gonna be an interesting few days watching this one roll on.


There is no way in hell Justin wouldn't know. It was planned out.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

clamj00ce said:


> What makes you so sure?


I solved the Santa Claus conundrum by the age of four. I exposed the Tooth Fairy as a fake while I was still on the tit. I knew wrestling was fake when I was just a wee sperm. I simply don't fall for this crap. If you want to see Danielson again, watch RAW on Monday.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Onmi said:


> There is no way in hell Justin wouldn't know. It was planned out.


In which case, Danielson shouldn't be punished he was just following the script.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Onmi said:


> There is no way in hell Justin wouldn't know. It was planned out.


It was said in another thread I think that only the most important people knew it was going to happen and all the crew around the ring didn't so their reactions would be real. Then again that doesn't explain why they kayfabe stayed down throughout.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> I solved the Santa Claus conundrum by the age of four. I exposed the Tooth Fairy as a fake while I was still on the tit. I knew wrestling was fake when I was just a wee sperm. I simply don't fall for this crap. If you want to see Danielson again, watch RAW on Monday.



and if he's absent??


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

It has nothing to do with being PG. During big part of the Attitude Era the shows were PG, and it didn't stop them from swearing and incredible violence. It's just today's society that it's overprotective to the kids.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

BB Dog said:


> It was said in another thread I think that only the most important people knew it was going to happen and all the crew around the ring didn't so their reactions would be real. Then again that doesn't explain why they kayfabe stayed down throughout.


that's a misnomer. the most important people would be those involved in the attack. The camera crew, the production guys who ran off and all that? they would not have known. Justin "Going to get choked" Roberts? would have KNOWN.

Also @hinton9 true, but a wrestler is cheaper than a writer and it's easier to cover up "Hey danielson here is $X we're going to 'Fire' you until this all blows over and then bring you back"


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Efie_G said:


> and if he's absent??


Then this work has done so well that they will keep the facade up for even longer. Tune in for RAW next month.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

superdupersonic said:


> Don't even bother with them. Just go with F4W and wait for them to post some audio about the situation. You'll have a hell of a lot more bang for your buck.


I'd rather read tea leaves than Meltzer.

Dude's ego is through the roof, and he's honestly not all that reliable.

PWInsider doesn't break stories until they have all the facts. That's why I want to read what they have to say on this matter.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well to be honest if they need a scapegoat I can get why he got canned. If someone really high up in the company is pissed about what he did then yeah he would have to be gone.
Too bad the WWE just ruined this angle before it even started.......shame
Im sure Danielson will be back eventually but I doubt they will be using him like they were originally planning.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

look Otunga at 1:20 in that vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRvq3cJOsNA . Let's fire him!!!!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

who would be pissed? it sounds like an old granny with sand in her vag cuz she had a grandson that wanted to watch raw and she didn't like it. is roberts hurt? my goodness


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

This can't be a storyline. It can't logically be kayfabe, because the entire point of the N-stable taking over in the way they are is to make them seem untouchable. If the WWE can fire them, kayfabe-wise, they should've fired all of them.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

WTF? WHAT THEY RELEASED HIM? this has to be a work. They can't ruin the best thing that they have going for them in years.

THIS HAS 2 BE A WORK, it just has to be


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

adri17 said:


> look Otunga at 1:20 in that vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRvq3cJOsNA . Let's fire him!!!!


notice the guys screaming out 'loser!' too. that is directly towards danielson since cole started it. if wwe released him, they are losing the major subplot to this angle because he was getting major heat without even winning a major match yet.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

from nodq.com

"Several people have noted that, as of midnight Pacific time, there is no mention of Danielson's release on WWE's corporate website where official releases are always mentioned."


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

None of this would of happened if Roberts had borrowed Kofi Kingstons ascot.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Dr S said:


> from nodq.com
> 
> "Several people have noted that, as of midnight Pacific time, there is no mention of Danielson's release on WWE's corporate website where official releases are always mentioned."


There's hope after all!!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

black_napalm said:


> who would be pissed? it sounds like an old granny with sand in her vag cuz she had a grandson that wanted to watch raw and she didn't like it. is roberts hurt? my goodness


lets see. who is on the last legs of her political campaign, after having spent millions possibly billions on advertising with her opponents struggling to find ANYTHING to use against her?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Something tells me that this is a work. Like others have said, it's probably just a way to make people think he got fired and all of a sudden, HOLY SHIT, IT'S DANIELSON. If they mention it on TV, it's a guaranteed work. Guess we won't find out till Monday.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What a stupid reason to fire someone. What the fuck is wrong with the WWE nowadays? I can understand if he did it multiple times but a first time offense is a little harsh.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's just a fucking shame. It's not like he got squandered in the mid-card, before getting jobbed out on Superstars and then released. He was getting the tv time and pushed like he deserved, only for this shit to hit the fan.

Hopefully the reports of him coming back in the future are true. I suppose it's possible, as he wasn't completely edited out of Smackdown.....yeah, he'll probably in TNA in 90 days instead


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Onmi said:


> lets see. who is on the last legs of her political campaign, after having spent millions possibly billions on advertising with her opponents struggling to find ANYTHING to use against her?


i already said i think linda could very well be behind this. with that said, the negative publicity is what can kill it. tons of people calling in = negative publicity. if this happened on a PPV, it would probably be less of a big deal.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Well its difficult to stay at this but if its story its doesn't make much sense to release by posting in website as many casual wwe fans will not know who don't visit it firing on the show would be more impact full so i think it might be real


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

black_napalm said:


> i already said i think linda could very well be behind this. with that said, the negative publicity is what can kill it. tons of people calling in = negative publicity. if this happened on a PPV, it would probably be less of a big deal.


Are you kidding me? There was a facebook group started up about how "The WWE was to brutal" by over concerned worry wart parents.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Are you kidding me? There was a facebook group started up about how "The WWE was to brutal" by over concerned worry wart parents.


ain't that a bitch? so you're agreeing with me essentially? i think anyway, lol. hopefully this linda thing is over soon. i mean, i'm not one to say TV PG is killing WWE, but when they have to stop matches just to clean up blood, it's stupid. if they release danielson over this, it's just as stupid.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Dr S said:


> from nodq.com
> 
> "Several people have noted that, as of midnight Pacific time, there is no mention of Danielson's release on WWE's corporate website where official releases are always mentioned."


This.



Rising said:


> Well its difficult to stay at this but if its story its doesn't make much sense to release by posting in website as many casual wwe fans will not know who don't visit it firing on the show would be more impact full so i think it might be real


Vince has fucked with the IWC before. Honestly, who cares most about Daniel Bryan? Not the casual fans... If it's a work, Vince is showing the IWC that, frankly, he... well....





.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Dr S said:


> from nodq.com
> 
> "Several people have noted that, as of midnight Pacific time, there is no mention of Danielson's release on WWE's corporate website where official releases are always mentioned."


actually I've been looking into this and although Carlito was mentioned I can't see anything else on the releases of shelton, mickie, maria, umaga etc


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

If it's true about him being fired over choking Roberts with his tie why wouldn't they 'edit' that off their Raw Recall video on WWE.com

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/raw/2010/june8-14/14690316

@ 3:59


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Also kinda ironic that Danielson had that promo about 'backstage politics'. Well, that's exactly what's done for him


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Dr S said:


> actually I've been looking into this and although Carlito was mentioned I can't see anything else on the releases of shelton, mickie, maria, umaga etc


Yeah, I think the only reason Carlito's release was on the WWE Corporate site was because it was wellness program related. So I wouldn't look too much into Danielson's name not being there.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd love to believe that it's a work, but everything's pointing towards it being real.

That makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I hope it is a work. It is ridiculous that he has been fired for that, especially considering it was probably scripted and he was told to do it. I suppose hitting people with steel chairs and putting them through tables is setting a good example to children, right? WWE seem so ass-backwards at times.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

A couple of people have already hit the nail on the head with this...

This probably isn't a work, because in WWE storylines Bryan Danielson doesn't have a contract. We was a NXT rookie in a competition to win a full time WWE contract.

So why would WWE announce they've released him as part of a storyline when, in WWE storylines, he doesn't have a contract?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It being a work doesn't make sense. Story-wise, he doesn't have a contract so, story-wise, he wouldn't need to be released.


----------



## Sheitan (Jan 11, 2007)

Finally a good thing in the E, after a loooooooooooooooong time of bland, paint-by-numbers shit and a WRESTLING angle to boot. Danielson was the worker of this supposed faction, without him the angle is DOA.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I did not see this coming. Still going to say it's just part of the angle. Even in today's WWE, somebody being choked with their tie is hardly the most violent thing to be happening.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think it's the action of choking that's the problem, it's the over-reaction to it. I think I'm done with WWE now, last night's Samckdown was a bore and I can't be bothered with the kiddies stuff neither. Does anyone know a decent wrestling promotion which has the sort of thing we saw on Monday and that is downloadable from the 'net?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

well, it certainly got everyone talking. +45 pages since it broke less than 12 hours ago. 

will i give up on wwe after this? no. will i be highly disappointed. sure will. call me a danielson mark all you want. you're not an oracle if you say he wasn't going far, but to drop him at this point in the angle doesn't make sense. see where he's going, that's as far as i'll go with that. if you think he was the least useful wrestler on NXT or the WWE in general, you should check yourself. 

in the end, he may go down by politics and not even the wrestling kind. the irony being the linda mcmahon senate kind.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

darnok said:


> I don't think it's the action of choking that's the problem, it's the over-reaction to it. I think I'm done with WWE now, last night's Samckdown was a bore and I can't be bothered with the kiddies stuff neither. Does anyone know a decent wrestling promotion which has the sort of thing we saw on Monday and that is downloadable from the 'net?


first off, i agree with the overreaction. if they can't push danielson and others without controversy with HHH, undertaker and orton sidelined, they're doing something wrong. downloadble? that can be almost anything and i'll be called a mark for this too, but ROH. you can subscribe to ROHbrazil on YT who uploads quite a bit of the HDnet shows. the storyline is more difficult to follow because of less continuation but if you want to see more wrestling with an edge in america, it's hard to beat. that is, unless you think orlando jordan is edgy 

WWE is getting frustrating when linda mcmahon's senate race takes precedent over the actual wrestling. two more months and this is supposedly over, right?

for people, who 'called' it...good job. here's your internet cookie. for people using it to down danielson, good for you. this could have happened to anybody. i'd rather danielson try and not hold back and then hold back and not be himself.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Surely they can't fire him in storyline terms for choking out Roberts, if they allowed him to get away with battering Michael Cole then I can't see how they could justify sacking him for choking someone with a tie, if its seriously legit then why wouldn't the WWE edit it off the recap video on their shows and the Website?

On the otherhand though, how can they fire a guy who in storyline terms hasn't got a WWE contract?


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps Bryan Danielson was angry with the WWE about something we don't know, and the spit to Cena and the choking on Roberts was real and not kayfabe.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh God. I'm going to puke when the "greatest work of all time" threads start popping up when he appears on RAW next week.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

WHAT? 

Why does everything happen while I'm asleep. Is this a work or real or don't we know yet? =O


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

black_napalm said:


> first off, i agree with the overreaction. if they can't push danielson and others without controversy with HHH, undertaker and orton sidelined, they're doing something wrong. downloadble? that can be almost anything and i'll be called a mark for this too, but ROH. you can subscribe to ROHbrazil on YT who uploads quite a bit of the HDnet shows. the storyline is more difficult to follow because of less continuation but if you want to see more wrestling with an edge in america, it's hard to beat. that is, unless you think orlando jordan is edgy
> 
> WWE is getting frustrating when linda mcmahon's senate race takes precedent over the company. two more months and this is supposedly over, right?


Yeah it's not so much the Danielson thing but more the thing on Monday made me realise how bored I was with what the WWE is doing. The only way tehy'll change is if people stop watching, so I'm gonna do just that.

By downloadable, I mean from torrent sites or rapidshare etc. I've never looked at ROH but I may just do that now. Do they have a tv show?


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Why does everything happen while I'm asleep. Is this a work or real or don't we know yet? =O


It is a work. Enjoy it.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

darnok said:


> Yeah it's not so much the Danielson thing but more the thing on Monday made me realise how bored I was with what the WWE is doing. The only way tehy'll change is if people stop watching, so I'm gonna do just that.
> 
> By downloadable, I mean from torrent sites or rapidshare etc. I've never looked at ROH but I may just do that now. Do they have a tv show?


they have a weekly show on HDnet now. half the time it feels like a buildup to a PPV. it's okay. the PPV's are usually pretty awesome though and you can find it through torrents for sure. you should give it a shot.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> Oh God. I'm going to puke when the "greatest work of all time" threads start popping up when he appears on RAW next week.


It's just laughable to think it's still a work at this point. Yup the WWE really released a a guy who was an unknown rookie that didn't even have a contract with them storyline wise,but of course they release him from his NON EXISTENT contract for storyline purposes,when he doesn't even have a contract in terms of storyline in the first place.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

He changed his twitter name to Bryan Danielson then said *"The winds of change are stirring"*

Wade Barrett has been saying that for the last couple of weeks now!


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> It is a work. Enjoy it.


Explain to me how it is a work? It makes no sense for WWE to release him from his contract in storylines, because he has no contract in WWE storylines.

If this is a work, WWE marks have no right to ever criticise Vince Russo's illogical booking ever again.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

-trav- said:


> Explain to me how it is a work? It makes no sense for WWE to release him from his contract in storylines, because he has no contract in WWE storylines.
> 
> If this is a work, WWE marks have no right to ever criticise Vince Russo's illogical booking ever again.


no? when is the last time there was this much buzz over a TNA release? when was the last time a TNA main event went more than 20+ minutes and not have a run-in?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

-trav- said:


> Explain to me how it is a work? It makes no sense for WWE to release him from his contract in storylines, because he has no contract in WWE storylines.
> 
> If this is a work, WWE marks have no right to ever criticise Vince Russo's illogical booking ever again.


ZINGGER!


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> It's just laughable to think it's still a work at this point. Yup the WWE really released a a guy who was an unknown rookie that didn't even have a contract with them storyline wise,but of course they release him from his NON EXISTENT contract for storyline purposes,when he doesn't even have a contract in terms of storyline in the first place.


And I think it's laughable to think a guy got fired for fake "choking" someone with a fucking necktie.

Agree to disagree perhaps.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

black_napalm said:


> they have a weekly show on HDnet now. half the time it feels like a buildup to a PPV. it's okay. the PPV's are usually pretty awesome though and you can find it through torrents for sure. you should give it a shot.


Will do, cheers.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

after the great skip sheffield flipped a table, american kids nationwide are following suit. thousands of mothers have tasted burnt toast and hot oatmeal on their laps. fathers have also been buried under the debris. they are not happy and this is 100% skip's fault and has nothing at all to do with the parents involved.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyone saying it's a work really needs to quit living in denial. Yes, Vince has toyed with the IWC in the past, but this doesn't fit the profile of a work the slightest. 

Dunno if this has been posted yet...


> Former WWE star Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson, the name we'll have to get used to calling him by again) was released today as punishment for going beyond the company's PG standards and practices during the NXT invasion angle on Monday, according to sources within the company. *The belief among those I spoke to is that when Danielson choked Justin Roberts with his tie, he broke a company protocol that was put in place after the Benoit tragedy that talents were not to use ropes or objects to choke opponents.*
> 
> I am told that the final decision was made earlier today and Danielson was informed shortly before the company publicly announced it. For those who are thinking this is an angle, I am told by everyone I have spoken to that it is not, although I want to point out a number of wrestlers in the company do believe it is a work.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that really doesn't sound like a work at all. The company telling people his release had something to do with some anti-Chris-Benoit-protocol is _definitely_ not something WWE would do for the sake of an angle. Not even for IWC fans. That would be the last person they would tie any angles to. And I'm not even going to get into how tasteless it would be on WWE's part if they were just joking around about that. 

All of this, and Dixie masking some "huge announcement"... yeah... Danielson's gone.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

black_napalm said:


> no? when is the last time there was this much buzz over a TNA release? when was the last time a TNA main event went more than 20+ minutes and not have a run-in?


I don't understand your point in relation to mine.

WWE fans like to criticise Vince's Russo's booking of TNA as illogical, but if this is a work, it is just as, if not more, illogical than anything TNA has ever done, for my points previously mentioned.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i already believe it's legit now. i just think it's dumb. the umaga thing happened after benoit obviously. if it wasn't WWE's golden boy doing it, it wouldn't be overlooked. undertaker's hell's gates submission was more or less a neck choke. i believe it's legit and i believe danielson was a scapegoat in it, whether or not he knew it. he was probably just winging it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Cerbs. I still smell denial in the air though it's quite strong.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe WWE allowed the Umaga choke out to happen because it was on PPV and not weekly television?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

-trav- said:


> I don't understand your point in relation to mine.
> 
> WWE fans like to criticise Vince's Russo's booking of TNA as illogical, but if this is a work, it is just as, if not more, illogical than anything TNA has ever done, for my points previously mentioned.


TNA does things illogical without any pressure from the outside. if danielson was released because of political/image reasons, that's way different.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can still see the writing on the wall and I'm still holding out some kind of hope. Maybe I'm still asleep and this all a dream?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

-trav- said:


> Maybe WWE allowed the Umaga choke out to happen because it was on PPV and not weekly television?


good point. i brought that up earlier, but overlooked it. think if this was on PPV, it wouldn't get as much attention. i still say it wasn't the best of judgment. maybe on the outside, WWE has contacted danielson and just told him to wait it out. that's what i'm hoping anyway. i really wanted to see where his career was going in the WWE. if it doesn't work, so be it. i just wanted him to get a fair shake.

and ya wtf ever if i'm a danielson mark. people said benoit/guerrero (RIP) was too small. danielson isn't so swoll up and he's a technical wrestler. at the very least, he could serve as a big-time mid carder. hell, guys think he can work the X-division in TNA and i don't think that's his strength. he can tell a story in the ring. the whole thing with cole was to have low standards, to make him seem like he wasn't great or privileged and it worked great. now this momentum is gone even if this is legit...even if he comes back in a month or three (right after elections right?)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Meltzer says it's real and I'm inclined to agree.

HOWEVER, if it's a work, I will bow down to the WWE's greatness in fooling me.

I love Dragon and would be gutted if he left.

HOWEVER, that means he could return to Ring of Honor, PWG and Dragon Gate USA and also go back to Japan.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

PW Insider also confirmed it's real.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> PW Insider also confirmed it's real.


did you like the angle? i started to side with you when it broke but you just seem to be interested in being right about the matter.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I understand completely why everyone seems to think it's a work. Considering the NXT program was practically molded after the guy and the expectations for him were through the roof... not to mention how hugely popular he is on the internet where these "future endeavored" announcements are circulated... it would be a good idea if it was a work. 

However, if they were making a major angle out of this so that he could return as "Bryan Danielson", I'm pretty sure we would have heard about his release on Smackdown at least. There would have certainly been an angle to accompany his departure, even a short one. And WWE certainly wouldn't be citing non-kayfabe reasons for his release... like a "breach in protocol". That sounds like a very legit, although shitty, reason for his release. 

And if there's no mention of it on Raw this coming week, you can practically guarantee it's legit.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if he got fired why would he bother with his twitter page?? that seems ridiculous.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

black_napalm said:


> good point. i brought that up earlier, but overlooked it. think if this was on PPV, it wouldn't get as much attention. i still say it wasn't the best of judgment. maybe on the outside, WWE has contacted danielson and just told him to wait it out. that's what i'm hoping anyway. i really wanted to see where his career was going in the WWE. if it doesn't work, so be it. i just wanted him to get a fair shake.


I agree that it's a massive shame. Very disappointed that we won't get to see where they were going with this.

Danielson had me actually watching WWE for a reason other than habit for the first time since the brief WWE vs ECW angle in 2006.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> did you like the angle? i started to side with you when it broke but you just seem to be interested in being right about the matter.


Say what? I was throwing out facts that proved it was real all night so i don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

-trav- said:


> I agree that it's a massive shame. Very disappointed that we won't get to see where they were going with this.
> 
> Danielson had me actually watching WWE for a reason other than habit for the first time since the brief WWE vs ECW angle in 2006.


nice, wade also had me interested. if they drop this, all momentum is lost. the crowd reacted to danielson...pretty negatively i might add. it wasn't smarks sitting in those seats. he was getting pretty massive legit heat from fans. i guess raw might be the only closest indication we'll get one way or the other.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Say what? I was throwing out facts that proved it was real all night so i don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


i wasn't doubting that. maybe i was holding out hope cuz i really liked this angle. i just wanted to get your opinion on the angle.


----------



## atm (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14734694


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ultimatekrang said:


> if he got fired why would he bother with his twitter page?? that seems ridiculous.


see, again this is why i have that little small cloud of doubt. that and it was released on friday night when most of this stuff is released late monday to thursday. that way WWE doesn't have to deal with a ton of questions and people just pass over it. if it's legit, it's still one of the most weird legit firings in recent memory.

man, i feel bad for people who just came and they have to go through 138 pages, lmao. sorry dudes. i think we may need a poll soon. no more danielson threads? hey, this was vince's idea! lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> i wasn't doubting that. maybe i was holding out hope cuz i really liked this angle. i just wanted to get your opinion on the angle.


Aw i guess i misunderstood what you was saying. Yeah i enjoyed the angle,and i have nothing personal against Danielson or his fans,but i was trying to be as logical as humanly possible with this situation.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I knew the WWE would end up screwing up the nxt invasion somehow.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So it seems Dragon was released for making an angle even better, if that turns out to be the reason. Not only is he the best wrestler in the world, he's also got the honour of being "the stupidest release of all time" potentially too.

I have said ot once, I'll say it again. Come back home Dragon. Don't you fucking DARE go to that shithole TNA. I don't have any designs on you battling Abyss for ownership of his thumbtacks.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

"bryandanielson

1. Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. about 9 hours ago via web "


why would you write the winds of change are stirring when you got fired?? i dont think he'd be making light of it...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> I have said ot once, I'll say it again. Come back home Dragon. Don't you fucking DARE go to that shithole TNA. I don't have any designs on you battling Abyss for ownership of his thumbtacks.


Just imagine the rampage on here if he did sign with TNA. 


*Breaking News:Bryan Danielson Signs With TNA* 


World War III in 3...2..1


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Just imagine the rampage on here if he did sign with TNA.
> 
> 
> *Breaking News:Bryan Danielson Signs With TNA*
> ...


whether intentional or not, it does make you think what TNA will be doing this sunday eh? i kind of don't think it will be that big, but this has me at least intrigued.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Just imagine the rampage on here if he did sign with TNA.
> 
> 
> *Breaking News:Bryan Danielson Signs With TNA*
> ...


tnas writing is ASS. if he went to tna it wouldnt mean anything, they wont do much with him at all.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

another thing i just thought of... he was involved in that FCW invasion thing also, just a few days ago?? if this is real.. its awfully abrubt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Everyone saying it's a work really needs to quit living in denial. Yes, Vince has toyed with the IWC in the past, but this doesn't fit the profile of a work the slightest.
> 
> Dunno if this has been posted yet...
> 
> ...


not allowed to choke anyone after benoit? what about jericho vs jbl at RR08 and the build up to it, where both of them were choked with stuff and jbl tried to hang jericho


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> "bryandanielson
> 
> 1. Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. about 9 hours ago via web "
> 
> ...


I never realised you knew Danielson personally. People react differently to different things and his twitter page is hardly a reliable peek into his psyche.

I'm more inclined to believe that people thinking it's a work are holding onto a shred of last, desperate hope rather than actually believing that. If not, then wake up! Kayfabe, he never had a contract to be released from in the first place!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, but if the reason for his release was for choking out Roberts then Justin Gabriel may well have saved Heath Slaters career.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's a work, this would fit with their new direction on storylines.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah you could tell when Heath Slater was about to strangle Cena with the ring ropes, someone was saying "HEY HEY" and he stop immediately so I would not be surprised if he was released which is pretty lame, oh well.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

darnok said:


> I never realised you knew Danielson personally. People react differently to different things and his twitter page is hardly a reliable peek into his psyche.
> 
> I'm more inclined to believe that people thinking it's a work are holding onto a shred of last, desperate hope rather than actually believing that. If not, then wake up! Kayfabe, he never had a contract to be released from in the first place!


seems like a strange way for anyone to react, no?

im just trying to figure this out..

and thats like one of the only clues going..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> Everyone saying it's a work really needs to quit living in denial. Yes, Vince has toyed with the IWC in the past, but this doesn't fit the profile of a work the slightest.
> 
> Dunno if this has been posted yet...
> 
> ...


Didn't JBL/Jericho choke out I believe it was Shawn Michaels during their feud?

edit: Jericho choked out JBL during Royal Rumble 2008.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> So it seems Dragon was released for making an angle even better, if that turns out to be the reason. Not only is he the best wrestler in the world, he's also got the honour of being "the stupidest release of all time" potentially too.
> 
> I have said ot once, I'll say it again. Come back home Dragon. Don't you fucking DARE go to that shithole TNA. I don't have any designs on you battling Abyss for ownership of his thumbtacks.


TNA does a lot of stupid shit, but honestly if this is true, it eclipses anything TNA has ever done... 

Except for maybe Abyss, God I hate that prick.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How many times have WWE mentioned the IWC whenever Danielson comes up. They know exactly how this internet thing works with wrestling fans and they're playing everyone at it. I really want to believe it's a work. I just cant believe that all the trouble Vince went through to get him he'd let him go just like this.*


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

It's on WWE's website, so it's pretty official.

Ah well, Guess I'll go back to only watching ROH for a while.

and Vince WOULD let him go like this. If Vince see's anyone threatening the image of what he is trying to create they will be dropped instantly.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *How many times have WWE mentioned the IWC whenever Danielson comes up. They know exactly how this internet thing works with wrestling fans and they're playing everyone at it. I really want to believe it's a work. I just cant believe that all the trouble Vince went through to get him he'd let him go just like this.*


Another work believer :clap:

It is suspicious that the IWC darling is coping the backlash without a warning or anything. Like I said; this place will be flooded with "the greatest work of all time" threads after Monday.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Didn't JBL/Jericho choke out I believe it was Shawn Michaels during their feud?
> 
> edit: Jericho choked out JBL during Royal Rumble 2008.


WWE didn't even go PG until Fall of that year so just stop it. Seriously you guys are reeking of desperation right now.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> yeah you could tell when Heath Slater was about to strangle Cena with the ring ropes, someone was saying "HEY HEY" and he stop immediately so I would not be surprised if he was released which is pretty lame, oh well.


oh shit yeh...

if this is true i can only imagine wwe didnt inform him well enough, danielson is a smart guy that much is obvious. so they should take responsibility for that.. 

if this is true im basicly upset about it because my enthusiasm for this exciting new angle will be going out the window. i probably wont even bother watching next weeks raw if this is true. and i definately wont watch nxt, what hope can i have for the nxt2 guys if this is how they treat people?
so basicly its in the wwe's best interests that this is a work..


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This really deserves it's own thread. :no:

Is it kayfabe or what? What is their reason for releasing him?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> *It's on WWE's website, so it's pretty official.*
> 
> Ah well, Guess I'll go back to only watching ROH for a while.
> 
> and Vince WOULD let him go like this. If Vince see's anyone threatening the image of what he is trying to create they will be dropped instantly.


The problem with that is wwe.com lost all credibility when they announced Jeff Hardy had been attacked prior to the 2008 Survivor Series, you can understand when people second guess this website when they report on Kayfabe and Reality


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Klebold said:


> This really deserves it's own thread. :no:
> 
> Is it kayfabe or what? What is their reason for releasing him?


the theory is they arnt allowed to choke anyone out because of PG and because of post benoit conterversy. so basicly when he choked out roberts.. if you remember the ginger guy was going to choke out cena with the ring ropes but he didnt go through with it... so seems like it could be true.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> WWE didn't even go PG until Fall of that year so just stop it. Seriously you guys are reeking of desperation right now.


I'm talking about the anti-Benoit thing.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> The problem with that is wwe.com lost all credibility when they announced Jeff Hardy had been attacked prior to the 2008 Survivor Series, you can understand when people second guess this website when they report on Kayfabe and Reality


I didn't check the website back then, everything I've read on there (not much, really) has been pretty official.

If it was a work you'd think the article would have something special to it, rather than being a replica to all the other releases they had in the year.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's all believe this is legit until Raw on monday, it'd be better that way to avoid being disappointed even further. If it turns out to be a work, i'd breathe sigh in relief, and if it's not a work, oh well.


----------



## ty2192 (Feb 6, 2008)

After releasing somebody how long does it take to pull their profile off the wwe website?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Optikk said:


> I'm talking about the anti-Benoit thing.


My bad. But all the same they probably didn't start that protocal until late last year so yeah.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

And WWE now know all the IWC will be watching Raw on monday..


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe he has changed to Bryan danielson because he has left the wwe


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Ok I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, but if the reason for his release was for choking out Roberts then Justin Gabriel may well have saved Heath Slaters career.


If this whole farsa with Danielson is true than i notice the same, Slater had idea to chock Cena with ropes but after just few seconds he changed his mind.

And IF this is real so i think invasion angel have no place to exist, couse all other guys from NXT are too green - look Tarver, Otunga especially.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ty2192 said:


> After releasing somebody how long does it take to pull their profile off the wwe website?


Depends really. If they released someone on the weekend then a couple of days,but on weekday early in the day it doesn't take long before they remove them/add them to the Alumni section.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> My bad. But all the same they probably didn't start that protocal until late last year so yeah.


Starting it 2 years after the actual incident is a bit random. Think about it.

If the anti-benoit protocol thing was true, then they would've started it straight after. But no, Jericho choked out JBL in 2008.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

fucksake.
Oh well, at least William Regal is superstar of the day on wwe.com


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

So he's allowed to spit in Cena's face but he can't choke Roberts? Lol. I can see why they're taking such action IF it's a legit non-kayfabe release. They've got us talking _again_.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Klebold said:


> So he's allowed to spit in Cena's face but he can't choke Roberts? Lol. I can see why they're taking such action IF it's a legit non-kayfabe release. They've got us talking _again_.


theres so much inconsistencies in the whole thing.. i think its just better to wait until theres a cleared up reason or just wait to see if he shows up on raw.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Starting it 2 years after the actual incident is a bit random. Think about it.
> 
> If the anti-benoit protocol thing was true, then they would've started it straight after. But no, Jericho choked out JBL in 2008.


That's a good point,but WWE didn't go PG until Fall of the same year,so they were constantly thinking of new protocals to add to the PG standards. I wouldn't doubt it for a second if the Benoit thing was one of the most recent before the chair shots to the head ban.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

People are acting like WWE have said that it's because he choked out Roberts when in reality it's just the dirtsheets making shit up.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> The problem with that is wwe.com lost all credibility when they announced Jeff Hardy had been attacked prior to the 2008 Survivor Series, you can understand when people second guess this website when they report on Kayfabe and Reality


True - but if this was a work, it wouldn't be just an article in the news section, relatively hidden away. They'd want people to know about it, as they did with the Hardy story, and put it on the front page.

But no, it's been treated as any other release. This more than anything shows it's legit, to me


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This this completely fits into his 'WWE is screwing me' gimmick, though. I think he will return and rant about PG WWE etc.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure it's legit too -


color me surprised if it's a work but I highly doubt it.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

wow. this better not be legit


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

united_07 said:


> not allowed to choke anyone after benoit? what about jericho vs jbl at RR08 and the build up to it, where both of them were choked with stuff and jbl tried to hang jericho





Optikk said:


> Didn't JBL/Jericho choke out I believe it was Shawn Michaels during their feud?
> 
> edit: Jericho choked out JBL during Royal Rumble 2008.


I didn't write the shit, guys.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

His profile page on wwe universe has been removed.

http://fans.wwe.com/danielbryan/go/shield/disabledProfile?state=deleted


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cant you just picture some WWE employee (not Vince himself, he doesn't have that much time on his hands) lurking in this thread, hitting F5 every couple of minutes and rubbing their hands with glee?


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Looks like Danielson was fired as a scapegoat because someone high up in a company attached to WWE, most likely Mattel, complained about him choking Roberts was too violent.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe they found out he was the one that killed the Undertaker, that's why he was released?


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Cant you just picture some WWE employee (not Vince himself, he doesn't have that much time on his hands) lurking in this thread, hitting F5 every couple of minutes and rubbing their hands with glee?


No...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

darnok said:


> No...


You don't think it's entirely possible that this is a work and they've done it stir up a shitstorm in the IWC? If so, mission accomplished.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Either way, he'll be back.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Starting it 2 years after the actual incident is a bit random. Think about it.
> 
> If the anti-benoit protocol thing was true, then they would've started it straight after. But no, Jericho choked out JBL in 2008.


It was on PPV, not TV. And that was before WWE got super conservative with their programming. If I remember right, Jericho's face was covered in blood during that whole ordeal too. I understand what you mean and I agree, its stupid that they wouldn't start this "protocol" right after Benoit's actions, but I really think those are the differences, being on cable TV and WWE being very image conscious right now. Hell, for all we know Linda's political opposition is already putting together attack ads with that image in them, I wouldn't put it past any politician. "So Linda McMahon, THIS is family programming in your mind? How can we trust YOU to make our laws etc. etc." This way at least Linda has the out that Danielson deviated from the script and he was quickly terminated. It just all adds up, Slater holding off on choking Cena with the rope points to this being correct as well. Also, Meltzer's report that they want him back after it blows over makes sense with the kind of PR move this seems like. Tough break for Danielson, you know he was just trying to get himself and the angle over, and honestly that choke was one of the two most enduring images of the Invasion, the other of course being his spitting on Cena and kicking the shit out of him. He probably didn't think about it, and wasn't aware of the protocol, he just doesn't seem like that guy that's going to go all loose cannon with it. Hopefully he'll come back in like 2 months and have a cool re-debut.

In the words of E&C, this is TOTALLY not work. Sodas anyone?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

"I heard, or read rather, that all legit releases are reported on the corporate website; Danielson's has yet to be announced on said website. "

http://corporate.wwe.com/


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

This is funny that they mentioned Bryan Danielson on his release page, it's look like they fired BOTH characters, so this also mean he is gone for good. They did it other way if they tried to put story behind release, they just delete profile and if release was real most of time profiles were here for few more days.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> You don't think it's entirely possible that this is a work and they've done it stir up a shitstorm in the IWC? If so, mission accomplished.


Come on PH why would they break kayfabe by revealing he had a contract with them all along,but kayfabe wise he isn't suppose to? Double standards?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Either way, he'll be back.


Even if he will, it's ruined the NXT stable.

Calling it now. Fuck it, Wrestling is a mess right now. There is a reason ratings have plummeted over the years. This shit needs to stop.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> You don't think it's entirely possible that this is a work and they've done it stir up a shitstorm in the IWC? If so, mission accomplished.


No, it's more probable that after the reaction they got for it, they needed to take action against someone. Do you really think that they would go to that much trouble to play a joke on the internet fans? It's not like they needed to garner anymore interest from the internet about the angle; this place was buzzing about it on Tuesday.


----------



## Ethiks™ (Dec 29, 2005)

I hear he was released for choking Justin Roberts with his tie. It was apparently too violent for WWE programming.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> "I heard, or read rather, that all legit releases are reported on the corporate website; Danielson's has yet to be announced on said website. "
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/


The plot thickens...


----------



## ty2192 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> His profile page on wwe universe has been removed.
> 
> http://fans.wwe.com/danielbryan/go/shield/disabledProfile?state=deleted


I was talking about this profile mate.

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> "I heard, or read rather, that all legit releases are reported on the corporate website; Danielson's has yet to be announced on said website. "
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/


Thats because this was a scapeoat firing
He'll be gone from TV for like a year or so imo
I doubt the WWE will be able to do anything with him now since someone that high up in the company has it out for him.
I doubt Danielson will go to TNA either since hes called them a joke and horrible before.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Now he can get back to ROH and away from this silly entertainment.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

is he as desperate as flair? if so, he could be eying tna, ha. idk, maybe he'll go back to ROH. a year sounds like a long time. i can't believe i've been typing about this for so long. good night ya'll.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Meltzer says it's real and I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> HOWEVER, if it's a work, I will bow down to the WWE's greatness in fooling me.
> 
> ...


Its Dave fuckin Meltzer, nuff said


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was contemplating as to weather this was legit. However, it doesn't make much sense to be fake since in kayfabe they didn't have WWE contracts to begin with, therefore they wouldn't need to fire him...I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Its Dave fuckin Meltzer, nuff said


Actually it is the WWE who are saying it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Smoogle said:


> "I heard, or read rather, that all legit releases are reported on the corporate website; Danielson's has yet to be announced on said website. "
> 
> http://corporate.wwe.com/


That's not true. Wellness policy related releases are posted on the corporate site, nothing else. For example, Carlito's release was posted there, but everyone else that was released a couple months ago in roster cuts was not.

Of course, if you'd click on the site and research it for, oh, 30 seconds rather than just blindly follow what is posted somewhere, you'd know that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao The reaction to this is legitimately one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Fucking hell! 

If this all boils down to him choking Roberts with a tie then WWE were completely justified in what they did. Just say some kid saw that and decided to choke out one of his buddies in the same way. The absolute shit storm that would come WWE's way would be a million times greater than the backlash from the IWC. WWE tries it's best to stop kids from copying them with the "Don't try this at home" videos and they promote the fact that they are professionals etc etc. But it doesn't take any degree of skill to choke somebody with a tie. That image of Roberts getting choked combined with the whole shoot style atmosphere of that angle makes it different from any normal move done in the ring.

Having said all that though, it is pretty shitty when somebody gets fired for choking somebody out with a tie when a few years ago they were beating each other with chairs, spearing each other through flaming tables and falling on thumb tacks etc. But that is just the way the WWE PG is today.

I was never familiar with Danielson before he came to WWE so I wasn't that hyped up about him. What I did see, I liked though. His whole "I'm better than you," attitude was working really well and I enjoyed his segments with Michael Cole. The NXT angle will go on without him as the whole purpose wis to get Barret over. I think this place needs to be put on suicide watch though lol. Fuck me this thread jumped about 100 pages in no time!

I have to say though, if this is a work then well fucking played WWE. They just about shattered every internet fans dreams with one little post on their website lol.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

will94 said:


> That's not true. Wellness policy related releases are posted on the corporate site, nothing else. For example, Carlito's release was posted there, but everyone else that was released a couple months ago in roster cuts was not.
> 
> Of course, if you'd click on the site and research it for, oh, 30 seconds rather than just blindly follow what is posted somewhere, you'd know that.


Easy there bucko, was just posting what I saw.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

^^I'm looking forward to the "FUCK WWE!" rants to begin once we get 100% confirmation that it's real.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd think it was legit if not for Danielson's twitter post.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

this shit is too much to handle. im getting some sleep. When i awake, this better all be a dream


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Umaga choked CM Punk with the leather strap in their feud

Also, if this was Cena or Orton, WWE would turn a blind eye


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The thing I don't get is why wait till now to fire him.

If it really was because he choked out the ring announcer then surely he would have been fired straight away.

I really don't know what to think.

If it's real then WWE has lost a huge breakout star.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> I'd think it was legit if not for Danielson's twitter post.


Why? The twitter post can also be read as he's going back to his original name and the change is that he's not in WWE anymore.


----------



## King Pietersen (Dec 12, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao The reaction to this is legitimately one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Fucking hell!
> 
> If this all boils down to him choking Roberts with a tie then WWE were completely justified in what they did. Just say some kid saw that and decided to choke out one of his buddies in the same way. The absolute shit storm that would come WWE's way would be a million times greater than the backlash from the IWC. WWE tries it's best to stop kids from copying them with the "Don't try this at home" videos and they promote the fact that they are professionals etc etc. But it doesn't take any degree of skill to choke somebody with a tie. That image of Roberts getting choked combined with the whole shoot style atmosphere of that angle makes it different from any normal move done in the ring.


What's with this presumption that kids nowadays are way more retarded than children of previous generations? I grew up as a young kid watching WWF in the mid 90's and saw things far more graphic than someone being choked out with a tie. One of the most memorable moments I can remember from watching WWF growing up was Undertaker and The Brood hanging Big Bossman from the hell in a cell with a noose. I can't have been much older than 8 or 9 when they happened, and did it make me want to hang one of my friends from a noose? No, because I wasn't a mental case. Children are impressionable, but I even at 7 or 8 I'm sure the majority know the difference between right and wrong, and if they don't, then that's the parents responsibility to educate them and then to stop them being exposed to such violence. It certainly isn't the WWE or Bryan Danielson's fault.

All kayfabe AFAIC, I imagine it'll all come out on the next Raw show as part of some angle. I'd be very surprised if they ditched a potential big star like Danielson so soon.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

When did we all become marks?

wwe.com is a worked website. corporate.wwe.com is the legit site. Until it is mentioned on there, he hasn't been released. WWE have a legal obligation to inform stockholders of talent releases etc.

Do you honestly think they'd let someone squash Cena and then release him without, at least, jobbing him out for a few weeks?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Rolls into fetal position*

This isnt happening, this isnt happening....


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> The thing I don't get is why wait till now to fire him.
> 
> If it really was because he choked out the ring announcer then surely he would have been fired straight away.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that the WWE didn't get that call until yesterday? Absolutely nothing,because if this is the reason he got fired nobody knows when they actually got the call so that means nothing.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> When did we all become marks?
> 
> wwe.com is a worked website. corporate.wwe.com is the legit site. Until it is mentioned on there, he hasn't been released. WWE have a legal obligation to inform stockholders of talent releases etc.
> 
> Do you honestly think they'd let someone squash Cena and then release him without, at least, jobbing him out for a few weeks?


If immediate action was requested by Mattel, then they would release him immediately.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Has he said anything on twitter after changing his name


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> When did we all become marks?
> 
> wwe.com is a worked website. corporate.wwe.com is the legit site. Until it is mentioned on there, he hasn't been released. WWE have a legal obligation to inform stockholders of talent releases etc.
> 
> Do you honestly think they'd let someone squash Cena and then release him without, at least, jobbing him out for a few weeks?


Someone has already previously pointed out that pass releases weren't mentioned on the Corporate site so yeah


----------



## bisquinha (Jan 22, 2006)

Dave Meltzer is reporting that the firing is a "fake" firing, and that this is the first time that they have used the website to fake fire someone.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> What makes you think that the WWE didn't get that call until yesterday? Absolutely nothing,because if this is the reason he got fired nobody knows when they actually got the call so that means nothing.


Sorry you lost me ?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bisquinha said:


> Dave Meltzer is reporting that the firing is a "fake" firing, and that this is the first time that they have used the website to fake fire someone.


That was the first report. If you read his second report, you would see that it looks very legit.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

bisquinha said:


> Dave Meltzer is reporting that the firing is a "fake" firing, and that this is the first time that they have used the website to fake fire someone.


But hasn't he also now said that it's legit ?


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

bisquinha said:


> Dave Meltzer is reporting that the firing is a "fake" firing, and that this is the first time that they have used the website to fake fire someone.


The Observer site has had several updates since then, here are the updates:



> Within WWE, the word has been sent out internally that the Bryan Danielson firing is legitimate the same way any other firing would be done. All the higher-ups in the company were informed that he was gone before the item that everyone assumes to be a work was put on the web site. It's difficult to believe given the timing that it could possibly be legitimate. The idea they would work their own employees on a wrestling angle is also hard to fathom given the history of companies that have done that.
> 
> The creative team was also told today that he's gone.


and here is the latest update



> The people who needed to know were told that Bryan Danielson was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his tie during the angle on Monday night. That shot was edited from replays of the show. It's not known why this would lead to someone getting fired and from all accounts, Danielson was described as the type of person you want a dressing room filled with.
> 
> The choking with a tie was described as being too violent for what is allowed on WWE television.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Sorry you lost me ?


You asked why did they wait to release him until now i responded it can't be more simple than that. You really don't think it's possible that WWE got the suppose call from that higher up yesterday? Hence him being released yesterday? Really?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

If he says it's legit and not legit then he can't be wrong. Like how most dirtsheets never confirm anything just make up rumours but then cover their backs with maybes etc.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know when wwe puts up releases on the corporate site after it first appears on wwe.com?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://twitter.com/bryandanielson

Previous post before today was on June 5th. No posts were made after the start of the angle and today when he said "Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring."


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Judging by his Twitter is seems more of a work.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This can't be real. I feel like curling into a little ball right now and dying. _(not really, but you guys get it)_


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

bisquinha said:


> Dave Meltzer is reporting that the firing is a "fake" firing, and that this is the first time that they have used the website to fake fire someone.


Its not the first I've seen as part of an angle.



Swag said:


> Does anyone know when wwe puts up releases on the corporate site after it first appears on wwe.com?


Before wwe.com.



Victor_J said:


> Someone has already previously pointed out that pass releases weren't mentioned on the Corporate site so yeah


They were wrong. Shareholders will be informed personally before the release and, being a publicly traded compan,y all events which can impact a company's worth will be clearly reported publicly as they happen.

If I had shares in WWE and they released Dragon out of nowhere, I wouldn't be very happy if they weren't making it 100% clear.

-

Can I also point out that he has worked WWE shows (including FCW TV) since he 'did a nasty choke on a ring announcer boohoo'!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm really excited about this whole NXT invasion angle and to see where Danielson goes from here.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I BLAME MICHAEL COLE.





J/k.

This sure is shit though, if it is true. I don't want to get my hopes up so in my mind, he is gone. I will be tuning in on monday though.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> I didn't check the website back then, everything I've read on there (not much, really) has been pretty official.
> 
> If it was a work you'd think the article would have something special to it, rather than being a replica to all the other releases they had in the year.


I'm not saying its a work, I'm just saying when the WWE's very own website reports kayfabe as if it where 100% legit then its fair to see why not everyone will blindly follow everything it says


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> They were wrong. Shareholders will be informed personally before the release and, being a publicly traded compan,y all events which can impact a company's worth will be clearly reported publicly as they happen.


Releasing a guy who's been on TV for all of three months isn't going to impact on the company's worth at all.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Virgil_85 said:


> Releasing a guy who's been on TV for all of three months isn't going to impact on the company's worth at all.


Could potentially disrupt or even ruining the NxT invasion although only on a wrestling level. Do we really wanna see Otunga take the position of Bryan in the ring? cause you know it's going to happen.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If they wanted everyone to know, and if it was a storyline firing, would they not put it on the main page? Rather than in the news section.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

IF this is real and IF the reason for sacking Danielson is true, then WWE is an even bigger joke. It's alright to hit people with a sledgehammer, throw people through windows, punt people on the head, bully a girl for being fat and throwing food at her...and the list goes on. Hell, even punching someone gives a bad example to kids then doesn't it?

I don't believe he's gone, after those things I just mentioned, surely he couldn't be sacked for choking someone with a tie?! The fact is, a wrestling show has a warning at the start of the show for a reason, if someone hurts themselves copying something in wrestling then they deserve it for being stupid.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> You asked why did they wait to release him until now i responded it can't be more simple than that. You really don't think it's possible that WWE got the suppose call from that higher up yesterday? Hence him being released yesterday? Really?


Well the higher up I'm referring to is the boss himself Vince McMahon.

Surely he saw the footage as it aired and yet it took this long to supposedly fire him.


----------



## Saturated (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a work.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Must, destroy, WWE. 

Must, blow up, WWE HQ.

Must, kill, Vincent Kennedy McMahon.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> I don't believe he's gone, after those things I just mentioned, surely he couldn't be sacked for choking someone with a tie?! The fact is, a wrestling show has a warning at the start of the show for a reason, if someone hurts themselves copying something in wrestling then they deserve it for being stupid.


The above is very reasonable and, in my opinion, very true but we live in a society where we have to pander to silly little nuances and rules and if enough people complain about something then any company relying on a positive public image will bow to that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well the higher up I'm referring to is the boss himself Vince McMahon.
> 
> Surely he saw the footage as it aired and yet it took this long to supposedly fire him.


The WWE has contracts with sponsers who are fans of the PG rating. These sponsers makes him money. If one of the PG fan sponsers says choking someone with a tie is too violent,who will Vince listen to the people who are making him major cash or fans? It's self explanitory really.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guess he's just the fall guy. I bet lots of mom's complained when their kids started crying over Cena and the WWE needed someone to be responsible and since they scripted it they had to pick Bryan up on a technicality.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> The WWE has contracts with sponsers who are fans of the PG rating. These sponsers makes him money. If one of the PG fan sponsers says choking someone with a tie is too violent,who will Vince listen to the people who are making him major cash or fans? It's self explanitory really.


This. I blame Mattel for Dragon's firing.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

I see most of the internet marks are still in denial :lmao

Like I said earlier, months will pass and most of you dumb enough to think this is a work will be waiting for the re-packaged Bryan Danielson to hit the ring at any moment.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

These reports of this being legit because Daniel Bryan choked out Justin Roberts are fucking bullshit.
*
BULLSHIT*


Remember this report, that said all the NXT rookies were praised by everyone backstage, *including* Vince McMahon? You don't? Well here's a damn link:
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/8068.html
"- All of the NXT season 1 Rookies were praised backstage after RAW last night for their work in the invasion angle. Vince McMahon
, Stephanie and Michael Hayes are said to have enjoyed the recent NXT angles with the invasion, Bryan vs. Cole and the segment where the Pro's got on the mic last week before Wade Barrett was announced as the winner."

Now this means one of these reports are utter BS, all i know is that I wont be taking any one of these dirtsheets words for SHIT and I'll wait it out and not get my panties in a bunch, and neither should any of you.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> The WWE has contracts with sponsers who are fans of the PG rating. These sponsers makes him money. If one of the PG fan sponsers says choking someone with a tie is too violent,who will Vince listen to the people who are making him major cash or fans? It's self explanitory really.


Yes it is but still if Vince wants to lose some fans then go ahead.

All I know is I miss the Vince McMahon with the huge grapefruits and wasn't afraid and didn't pander to people.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well the higher up I'm referring to is the boss himself Vince McMahon.
> 
> Surely he saw the footage as it aired and yet it took this long to supposedly fire him.


Vince knew what was going to happen, surely what happened is exactly what he wanted. He wouldn't get upset over it. But I do think you're close though. Think about it, who's the one person who would dislike/potentially be hurt by this? Linda. She's running for Senate right now and her husband is running a company watched by millions of people. Her opponents have attacked from all sides because of the things in the past, but with this angle they could attack her with more recent happenings. If her opponent chooses to attack her now she can come back with, "But he was fired soon after." He's gone, Linda got him fired.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If they were going to kayfabe fire someone. Why would it be Bryan? As previously mentioned, the clips of him choking out Roberts were edited out therefore it wasn't supposed to be a focus of the segment. If they were going for storyline then they would fire all of them to make it a bigger angle. As of right now, the only people who know about it are probably the IWC. If it was a storyline it would be all over the website.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson got fired because someone high up in the company took offense to what he did on TV.
The same thing happened to Mohamed Hossan right?
This is pretty much whats going on, he has to be the fall guy. Now if this is a work then I have to say this was the best work ever in the history of works but until Monday night Raw im treating this as being legit.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

To be honest, I don't know what to believe. WWE could be pulling our legs with the WWE.com thing but it also seems wierd that IF it was a work that they would mention "Bryan Danielson" as well in it, which would acknowledge that "Bryan Danielson" is going with him.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> The WWE has contracts with sponsers who are fans of the PG rating. These sponsers makes him money. If one of the PG fan sponsers says choking someone with a tie is too violent,who will Vince listen to the people who are making him major cash or fans? It's self explanitory really.


Seriously?This is nowhere as controversy as Muhammad Hassan,just because it's too violent,doesn't mean they have to fire him.It just doesn't make sense at all!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

why couldn't they just warn him? who gets fired after a one time offense? that part of it doesn't make sense to me. what's done is done. ok, i'm going to bed for real now.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

What I don't get is this:

This is the same WWE that insults our intelligence week in and week out by parading Santino, Hornswoggle, Khali, Kozlov, and guest host's. 

With all of this crapiness and kiddie bullshit, NOW some of you are honestly believing and trying to tell me that they are all of the sudden clever enough and would go to extreme lengths (fake releasing a worker, real naming the worker in said release, editing video packages, editing twitter accounts) just for a angle? And to boot, how the fuck does fake firing Danielson tie into this angle? It doesn't and you know why? Because it's real folks.

If this were not 2010 in PG watered down WWE, then I concede that it may be a work but give me a break.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> If they were going to kayfabe fire someone. Why would it be Bryan? As previously mentioned, the clips of him choking out Roberts were edited out therefore it wasn't supposed to be a focus of the segment. If they were going for storyline then they would fire all of them to make it a bigger angle. As of right now, the only people who know about it are probably the IWC. If it was a storyline it would be all over the website.


Storyline-wise and forgetting Bryan doesn't have a contract: because Bryan is like the leader of the group alongside Barrett, but they can't fire Wade cause he has a title match at F4W and the reason why they attacked Cena, so they fire the other leader.

Reality: he's fired for choking a fucking ring announcer in a show where you see an hour of violence (well, kinda), where the man that represents the company throws another one from the top of a car and through the stage, people enter in other's houses with a sledgehammer trying to kill them and a guy keeps punting people in the head.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

gaychild said:


> Seriously?This is nowhere as controversy as Muhammad Hassan,


True,but it isn't like Hassan didn't get punished or thrown in as the fall guy as well(which i was extremely pissed about & nearly stopped watching UPN all together). They had to choose a fall guy to save their own ass it was Danielson. Personally i feel whoever wrote the segment should have been punished rather than the wrestlers,after all he/she wrote the shit.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> True,but it isn't like Hassan didn't get punished or thrown in as the fall guy as well(which i was extremely pissed about & nearly stopped watching UPN all together). They had to choose a fall guy to save their own ass it was Danielson. Personally i feel whoever wrote the segment should have been punished rather than the wrestlers,after all he/she wrote the shit.


The problem is that Danielson was the visible guy, therefore the easiest to fire.

Oh, and lol at: http://hotnerdsreadingcomics.tumblr.com/day/2010/06/04


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> True,but it isn't like Hassan didn't get punished or thrown in as the fall guy as well(which i was extremely pissed about & nearly stopped watching UPN all together). They had to choose a fall guy to save their own ass it was Danielson. Personally i feel whoever wrote the segment should have been punished rather than the wrestlers,after all he/she wrote the shit.


Cena said it best writers write and Wrestlers wrestle
You dont see the writer on TV so you have to come down on the guy you see.
Why is everyone assuming Linda got him fired???
Has she done that kind of thing before???


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

adri17 said:


> *Storyline-wise and forgetting Bryan doesn't have a contract: because Bryan is like the leader of the group alongside Barrett, but they can't fire Wade cause he has a title match at F4W and the reason why they attacked Cena, so they fire the other leader.*
> 
> Reality: he's fired for choking a fucking ring announcer in a show where you see an hour of violence (well, kinda), where the man that represents the company throws another one from the top of a car and through the stage, people enter in other's houses with a sledgehammer trying to kill them and a guy keeps punting people in the head.


The storyline reason still doesn't make sense. It would make more sense if they fired Barrett, because he actually has a storyline contract whereas the other 7 don't. Also, I thought they put focus on four guys on RAW. Barrett, Bryan, Gabriel and Otunga so I wouldn't see Bryan as THE leader. Either way, it still doesn't hold since of it was storyline they would be hyping it up. 

It would be all over the website, and they would have mentioned it on Smackdown or NXT this week. As it stands, there's just been a small mention on the small news section of their site, leading me to believe that it's real. If it's a work, then there are major holes in their storyline. Bryan doesn't have a contract to terminate.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

*awwwwwww......*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> When did we all become marks?
> 
> wwe.com is a worked website. corporate.wwe.com is the legit site. Until it is mentioned on there, he hasn't been released. WWE have a legal obligation to inform stockholders of talent releases etc.
> 
> Do you honestly think they'd let someone squash Cena and then release him without, at least, jobbing him out for a few weeks?


Good Call, Sir...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> They were wrong. Shareholders will be informed personally before the release and, being a publicly traded compan,y all events which can impact a company's worth will be clearly reported publicly


No, I'm not wrong. WWE Corporate only announces releases if they are due to the Wellness Policy. There's no article on there for any of the talent released during the roster cuts, like Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Cena said it best writers write and Wrestlers wrestle
> You dont see the writer on TV so you have to come down on the guy you see.
> Why is everyone assuming Linda got him fired???
> Has she done that kind of thing before???


No,but her Senate Race(one of if not the very main reason WWE went PG to begin with) puts rather or not she was involved with it into question.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

will94 said:


> No, I'm not wrong. WWE Corporate only announces releases if they are due to the Wellness Policy. There's no article on there for any of the talent released during the roster cuts, like Shelton Benjamin.


Great call.

Shirley Crabtree can search WWE Corprate all he/she wants but won't find a release statement for Shelton Benjamin, Hurricane, Tommy Dreamer, Mickie James, Jimmy Yang, Mike Knox, and any other WWE worker who didn't fail a wellness test/refuse treatment.

Why do people have a hard time comprehending that Danielson was released?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Given that i'm 99.999% sure this is kayfabe, vince and the writing staff are too good at their jobs. The casual fan was barely aware that he was still under contract.


And I do need to point out, Daniel Bryan never signed a contract with the WWE. Bryan Danielson on the other hand....


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> The storyline reason still doesn't make sense. It would make more sense if they fired Barrett, because he actually has a storyline contract whereas the other 7 don't. Also, I thought they put focus on four guys on RAW. Barrett, Bryan, Gabriel and Otunga so I wouldn't see Bryan as THE leader. Either way, it still doesn't hold since of it was storyline they would be hyping it up.
> 
> It would be all over the website, and they would have mentioned it on Smackdown or NXT this week. As it stands, there's just been a small mention on the small news section of their site, leading me to believe that it's real. If it's a work, then there are major holes in their storyline. Bryan doesn't have a contract to terminate.


That's why I said: "and forgetting Danielson doesn't have a contract". And he really stood out as the leader alongside Barrett, he spat on Cena's face (noone else did so) and stood in the middle of the ring shouting "You're not better than me". OK, maybe not the leader but as the right hand of Barrett.
Anyway, the firing is for real guys`. Otherwise it doesn't make sense.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the kiddies will remember the guy that spat in their heroes face? He better at least get a mention on Raw, or just fuck this.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Great call.
> 
> Shirley Crabtree can search WWE Corprate all she wants but she won't find a release statement for SHelton Benjamin, Mickie James, Jimmy Yang, Mike Knox, and any other WWE worker who didn't fail a wellness test/refuse treatment.
> 
> Why do people have a hard time comprehending that Danielson was released?


because Danielson did nothing wrong...........maybe
For him to get fired over something so stupid is just ridiculous.
Not to mention this basically just kills all the possible heat the NXT faction had since the guy that embarrassed Cena the most wont be on TV anymore for him to get payback.

If this is what gets you fired now they might as well fire Dolph for doing the sleeper hold too.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

You guys really need to stop calling each other morons, the fact of the matter is NONE of you know whats going on for sure. Give it a week and just see what's happening after the smoke has cleared


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> No,but her Senate Race(one of if not the very main reason WWE went PG to begin with) puts rather or not she was involved with it into question.


I think the dozens of contracts that Vince signed with companys that represent PG products (Mattel and others) are far more important reasons than Linda. Blame Linda if you want, but I believe they are far more responsible for the firing than Vince's wife.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I just searched the Corporate site no mention of Mickie James,Shelton Benjamin,or the other most recent releases are found except Carlito who was in fact released due to a wellness violation,which is the only time WWE really posts WWE releases on the Corporate site. Confirmation of Danielson's WWE release found.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

pwinsider.com has a news item up that says "why daniel bryan was released" but when you click on it, it says "this article is only available to elite subscribers". piss off, probably just a bunch of opinions from here anyway. Im fucking puzzled about the release to say the least


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

http://wrestling.insidepulse.com/20...yan-danielson-released-by-wwe/comment-page-1/

If that is really the reason that is the biggest crock of fucking bullshit ever, fuck PG WWE if thats true.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

instantclassic27 said:


> You guys really need to stop calling each other morons, the fact of the matter is NONE of you know whats going on for sure. Give it a week and just see what's happening after the smoke has cleared


But us nerds are angry NOW!

by god these forums will feel our keyboards of fury!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't know if it has been said, can't be arsed to check but....

If it turns out to be a work, maybe they are doing the whole fire Daniel Bryan, bring in Bryan Danielson. Sounding from his twitter page, that could be a possibility. 

Or he is legit fired and is going back to Bryan Danielson in the Indie Circuit or maybe TNA.

*EDIT : NEVERMIND*


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if this is actually true... they would have to explain his absence or raw.. he was clearly one of the EIGHT nxt rookies. i dont think anyone is gonna just forget that there was eight when 7 of em stroll on raw.. just seems like firing him in the middle of a hot angle would be alot of trouble.. (so such a stupid thing)

anyway i should just wait and see what happens but i cant help myself.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

For what ever reason this release is for, work or not, I'm pretty sure it's nothing to do with him choking Justin Roberts. We see choking in every damn aspect of ring work, I hardly doubt it's an issue. And if choking was some sort of taboo thing all of a sudden, then why did the cameraman film Roberts getting choked? If Cena had blood gushing out of him would he getting filmed?

This would be a typical dirtsheet rumour, no actual handle on the situation trying to make guesses from what they've seen on TV.

I'm guessing that this is legit, and that it was Danielson's decision.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

AnacondaVise said:


> Don't know if it has been said, can't be arsed to check but....
> 
> If it turns out to be a work, maybe they are doing the whole fire Daniel Bryan, bring in Bryan Danielson. Sounding from his twitter page, that could be a possibility.
> 
> Or he is legit fired and is going back to Bryan Danielson in the Indie Circuit or maybe TNA.


"WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie *Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson)* as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors." He is fired, legit.

And please, no TNA. Go to ROH, Bryan!!!!


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. about 12 hours ago via web 

That's his Twitter, just before his release became public. I'm fairly sure it's legit.


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck wwe. Looks like the NXT angle is over before it started lol


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

If this is true, then its fucking ridiculous.

We all knew WWE would fuck up this angle like they do with everything.

Again, IF this is true, fuck you Vince.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Theres no way this is a work. It's nothing to do with a name change or anything else because it just wouldn't make sense. I believe hes the only one of the eight season one rookies to post something on twitter after the raw invasion which I think is going against what WWE want the rookies to do:


> Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring.


I wouldnt be suprised if theres more updates soon where he bashes WWE for his release. It's a shame since him and Barret were the key members in the group and for me it's going to only hurt the storyline without Bryan. If this is all down to him choking Justin Roberts with his tie then thats preety pathetic. Although I do see WWE's reasoning, it's still a stupid reason to fire somebody considering all the other things people have done which challenges the PG rating.


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

Where the fucking mugs here because were the ones who watch the same shower of shit every week.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

So if he was released on the theory that kids might think that it's alright to choke folk.

What about chucking chairs about? Chucking tables about? Kicking the shit out of folk for no reason?

Strange..


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck this. Smackdown has always been PG, and I'm pretty sure Brock Lesnar throwing Zach Gowan down a flight of stairs was much worse than Danielson choking Roberts.
This is rediculous if Dragon was fired for this reason. WWE is supposed to be edgy, but how can they if higher influence isn't letting them? ¬¬


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How about Orton handcuffing Cena and beating the hell out of him, not very PG or when Cena was thrown into a light?!

I believe he's gone I just believe the reason is utterly stupid.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> How about Orton handcuffing Cena and beating the hell out of him, not very PG or when Cena was thrown into a light?!
> 
> I believe he's gone I just believe the reason is utterly stupid.


Happened in a PPV. Maybe they just don't want it in public TV.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

"he broke a company protocol that was put in place after the Benoit tragedy that talents were not to use ropes or objects to choke opponents."
He broke a rule he didn't know about, simple as that. And nobody choked Cena on Raw. Slater was about to, but if you go back and watch it you can here someone say "No!" before he can do it.
http://pwinsider.com/article/48269/why-daniel-bryan-was-released-by-wwe-last-night-.html?p=1


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just don't see how this could really be legit. if one of the toy companies (i'm using them because they're the most pg thing WWE has), the WWE would privately reprimand Bryan, make it clear that he's not to choke people w/ foreign objects, probably send out a memo to that idea, then disassociate itself from the incident. Not firing someone.

At the same time, i can't see any other reason he'd be fired, since it seems like every week he's getting praise from the entire locker room and McMahon family, nor would he ever ask for his release since he still gets used.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

maybe Justin was really choking during the event and threatened to press charges against Danielson for taking this over the top? He is not a wrestler so i guess his contract doesn't include a "you may be choked to death during a show" clause ..... 

Just a thought ... not really possible but you never know.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The WWE is full of double standards & bullshit if the Benoit protocal is true though. Christian just used the ring ropes to choke an opponent not 3 weeks ago i don't see Christian future endeavoured.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am assuming work. At least I am hoping so.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

If he actually is released, I will be,no joke, quitting wrestling. Simple as that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkZZ5Csq6Vs hmmm


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

WWE needs to grow some fucking balls.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> The WWE is full of double standards & bullshit if the Benoit protocal is true though. Christian just used the ring ropes to choke an opponent not 3 weeks ago i don't see Christian future endeavoured.


They are full of double standards. Remember last year when they went to Europe? CM Punk was told to dress nicer and he said something along the lines of, "What about Cena?". What happened after that? Punk had his push stopped and Cena kept dressing like an idiot.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> The WWE is full of double standards & bullshit if the Benoit protocal is true though. Christian just used the ring ropes to choke an opponent not 3 weeks ago i don't see Christian future endeavoured.


When? Do you mean the routine CHristian spot where he stand on the guys back until the 5 count?

Do some (not you) not see the difference between a sleeper/wrestling hold and a ring announcer being *strangled* with his tie?

2 years ago who cares if an announcer was strangled, but we all know that in the new WWE it just doesn't fly. What Bryan did was too fucking awesome to be true, and now he gone. It's sucks because truthfully he was the only reason the NXT invasion was worth a god damn and made it beleivable.


----------



## bisquinha (Jan 22, 2006)

As noted before, the reason being told for Daniel Bryan's release is because of him choking Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW. Word is that someone very important complained to WWE officials about the angle with the idea that kids who were watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties. It's unknown who actually complained but it had to be someone with a lot of power Bryan is being described as a scapegoat. WWE does want to bring him back to the roster once the whole thing blows over


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

No way WWE just got rid of the hottest thing in their company, that is kind of like finding the Golden Ticket and lighting it on fire.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> When? Do you mean the routine
> CHristian spot where he stand on the
> guys back until the 5 count?



I'm not sure if you're defending Christian or not,but i'll give my take anyways. It shouldn't matter if it's a regular spot in his moveset. The protocal supposedly calls a banning of choking an opponent with a ring rope or foreign object. Christian's spot involves the ring rope therefore he should be punished as well or have the move taken out of his moveset.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Should've known the Roberts "ass ...." would get him in trouble. That's the one part of the NXT attack the company refuses to replay.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really don't get why they didn't keep Danielson around untill this weeks Raw to write him out of the storyline properly. 

They're gonna have a hard time explaining his absence on Monday night when they do the NXT stuff.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> I really don't get why they didn't keep Danielson around untill this weeks Raw to write him out of the storyline properly.
> 
> They're gonna have a hard time explaining his absence on Monday night when they do the NXT stuff.


Not really, majority of the audience won't even notice unless they're in some smark town.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

hinton9 said:


> I really don't get why they didn't keep Danielson around untill this weeks Raw to write him out of the storyline properly.
> 
> They're gonna have a hard time explaining his absence on Monday night when they do the NXT stuff.


Not really. The IWC forgets that while they love Bryan, the other 90% of the WWE fanbase could give a crap less about him, many of them never even watched NXT. If anyone was to notice, it would be like "oh, the small guy in the maroon trunks isn't with the other guys. Oh well."


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I'm not sure if you're defending Christian or not,but i'll give my take anyways. It shouldn't matter if it's a regular spot in his moveset. The protocal supposedly calls a banning of choking an opponent with a ring rope or foreign object. Christian's spot involves the ring rope therefore he should be punished as well or have the move taken out of his moveset.



Compare these 2:

Christian (assuming this is the move)










Christian puts pressure on the sternum/chest(not neck) of Chris Jericho

Danielson strangled Justin Roberts (who probably did _too good_ of a job selling because he really looks like he's in great distress)

Not even the same ballpark.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

The tie choking was the best part, it was so epic!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like WWE just tapped out on Danielson :/


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

He was actually getting over and was the next big thing, no way they really let him go.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

from his twitter...


> The winds of change are stirring.


probably already said, but that is very similar to Wade Barrett's "catch pharse".


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) Released from WWE... WTF?!*



Chicharito said:


> he deserves it for spitting on cena


Wrasslin's fake, child. 

Think rationally for a moment, why would WWE get rid of one of the hottest indy stars out there. The same one who they've centered a whole story-line around and are planning to push tremendously. What WWE is doing is advancing the storyline so that the rookies "invade" RAW. I wouldn't be surprised to see the other rookies "cut" in the next few days.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Compare these 2:
> 
> Christian (assuming this is the move)
> 
> ...


I see the difference it still should be the same deal


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

instantclassic27 said:


> You guys really need to stop calling each other morons, the fact of the matter is NONE of you know whats going on for sure. Give it a week and just see what's happening after the smoke has cleared


What a moron...

To think that anyone can talk sence on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> He was actually getting over and was the next big thing, no way they really let him go.


Getting over? No, not really.

Heath Slater and David Otunga were more over than Daniel Bryan by the end of NXT. His three week mini-fued with Michael Cole was the ONE THING he had going for him, and WWE buried it. If he's still around, he'll be a background character in Wade Barrett's little army.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I see the difference it still should be the same deal


Why should it still be the same deal though? Danielson choked Roberts. Christian doesn't choke Jericho.

If Christian's spot did involve the neck/choking then I agree with you, but it's really not event the case at all.


----------



## Firebrand45 (Feb 10, 2004)

First, I don't watch much WWE, but I have been hyped about the end of Raw. I told a few former wrestling friends about it, and they too were stoked.

Danielson was a waste in WWE when they didn't let him be himself. Every now and then, he'd have shades ("Look up Bryan Danielson," kicking Cena's head in, etc.) but they really made him mold into their style, which he was capable of doing. He wasn't amazingly over with the crowd, but I think if they left him and Cena to build a match up after Monday, he'd be huge.

As for his firing: if it's true, fuck WWE, I'm done with them. It's one thing to fire someone for doing something stupid or fucked up, but it is another for firing someone for being "too violent," if the reports are true. If it's a work, it's stupid because, again, Danielson wasn't under contract, Barrett was. He should have lost his title shot and been fired for taking part in a gang beatdown, while the other 7 were given some barring from the arenas. Then, have them show up in sneak attacks because someone is helping them in (play on the Alliance angle). WWE had the potential to build an entire PPV around what happens with NXT (and hopefully, they won't abandon that), but with Danielson being gone, that leaves a huge gap.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Why should it still be the same deal though? Danielson choked Roberts. Christian doesn't choke Jericho.
> 
> If Christian's spot did involve the neck/choking then I agree with you, but it's really not event the case at all.


There were times were Christian actually was choking the neck though. Some happened as recently as a few months ago.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

If true, he is the fall guy for the backlash that the WWE has received from fans and/or sponsors.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

bisquinha said:


> As noted before, the reason being told for Daniel Bryan's release is because of him choking Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW. Word is that someone very important complained to WWE officials about the angle with the idea that kids who were watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties. *It's unknown who actually complained* but it had to be someone with a lot of power Bryan is being described as a scapegoat. WWE does want to bring him back to the roster once the whole thing blows over


95% sure, COH got him fired


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

I think its real just because i cant think how this could advance the invasion storyline

it he suddenly quit i can see how it could be a work, i could see how "firing" the ringleader wade barrett could be a work. But how can firing bryan be a work? What would it advance storyline wise? The invasions only a week old, you cant start splitting it up into sub fractions with wade and bryan leading different teams.

I wish it was a work but realistically unless someone can come up with a plausible storyline ild say its real


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Not really, majority of the audience won't even notice unless they're in some smark town.





Amsterdam said:


> Not really. The IWC forgets that while they love Bryan, the other 90% of the WWE fanbase could give a crap less about him, many of them never even watched NXT. If anyone was to notice, it would be like "oh, the small guy in the maroon trunks isn't with the other guys. Oh well."


What are you two talking about? Of course people will notice. Last week he was one of the main players in the higest rated segment on the show. 

When 7 NXT rookies turn up people are going to question where Daniel Bryan is. I'm not trying to make out that it's going to be the same reaction as if say, Cena no showed, but to say that people won't notice is just stupid.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> There were times were Christian actually was choking the neck though. Some happened as recently as a few months ago.


Youtube or it never happened


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

In the real working world you have warnings before you are fired, why can't they just say if you do that again your fired


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Health Slater did the same thing on Cena with the broken ropes






Skip to 8:55.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

CC91 said:


> In the real working world you have warnings before you are fired, why can't they just say if you do that again your fired


This. There is a untold rule that unless you kill someone there is a three strike system in place.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Liniert said:


> Health Slater did the same thing on Cena with the broken ropes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thing is there is that he pressed downwards he did not totally wrap it around his neck and pull backwards. It looks like Roberts was trying to loosen the tie, you could see the discolouration in his face from lack of oxygen.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

CC91 said:


> In the real working world you have warnings before you are fired, why can't they just say if you do that again your fired


This is WWE

WWE wrestlers are independent contractors. If they are under pressure to make an example out of someone, they will.

Once most of you get past denile, you can skip bargaining and depression. Just get to acceptance.

Danielson is gone from WWE for the time being.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bunch of pussies, these guys would quit if they had some of the hardcore matches Danielson has been in.

Barrett's finish is shit btw.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this has to be a work if not then thats bullshit !!!!!!!!!! cant get rid of the man


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a bit extreme to simply fire him, I mean he's been on the indie scene for ages and indies are a lot more hardcore than the WWE. Maybe they should of just given him a warning and remind him they are PG.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan attacked Taker and left him in vegetative state couse he is vegan. This is reason behind his release.


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

the whole drama of the wwe being invaded by 8 wrestlers is undermined by the fact that they just fired one

i mean theres no peril or threat to the wwe if they publically fire the invaders. The NXT guys are meant to not be employed, meant to be outsiders who are "invading."

but if the wwe fires one then its showing it owns/employs the invaders and what the invaders do is still dictated by the wwe


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> the thing is there is that he pressed downwards he did not totally wrap it around his neck and pull backwards. It looks like Roberts was trying to loosen the tie, you could see the discolouration in his face from lack of oxygen.


Why would WWE use chairs, tables, kendo sticks, garbage cans, and other weapons, through them off ladders and cars, and even try to electrocute people, yet tie choking is going too far?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what to think except to continue watching and sees if he shows up. If not, oh well it happens. If so, awesome.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Few points about the tie thing:

1) Roberts was trying to loosen the tie because that's what you'd do if you're being choked.

2) It's unlikely that a non-wrestling talent like Roberts would be subject to physical action without meeting and agreeing with creative as to what would happen. They wouldn't simply say "OK Bryan you go for Roberts, that OK Justin?"

3) If it wasn't part of the WWE's programming ways, a camera man wouldn't have positioned himself to take the shot and the truck wouldn't have cut to the shot of Roberts being choked.

My verdict: elaborate work. I have to say it's very exciting to see the WWE doing this, very interesting.

And it's got EVERYONE talking.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

How is the WWE supposed to explain firing 1 rookie and not all 8 of them.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Puggle said:


> Why would WWE use chairs, tables, kendo sticks, garbage cans, and other weapons, through them off ladders and cars, and even try to electrocute people, yet tie choking is going too far?


If you actually saw the video you can see that Roberts was legitimately being choked as his face was turning red,and he seemed to be struggling to get out.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Piratebill said:


> the whole drama of the wwe being invaded by 8 wrestlers is undermined by the fact that they just fired one
> 
> i mean theres no peril or threat to the wwe if they publically fire the invaders. The NXT guys are meant to not be employed, meant to be outsiders who are "invading."
> 
> but if the wwe fires one then its showing it owns/employs the invaders and what the invaders do is still dictated by the wwe


Aw man I hadn't even considered that. How can they openly fire someone that isn't kayfabe employed.

Shit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

AdamleGM said:


> Few points about the tie thing:
> 
> 1) Roberts was trying to loosen the tie because that's what you'd do if you're being choked.
> 
> ...


As we mentioned on the Elite site on Tuesday, very few people were clued in to what was going to happen during the NXT attack on Monday's Raw, including those at ringside when the NXT attack took place. People were told that Wade Barrett would come out to ringside at the end of the show to confront Cena, but that was largely it. I was told that almost everyone else had no idea that the NXT guys would be joining him or that they would lay down the destruction that they did. The idea was to make the people at ringside react

pwinsider.com


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, he got fired for choking Roberts with a tie, which ties in to a rule they have about choking due to the Benoit tragedy, yet Randy Orton is allowed to fucking drop Stephanie McMahon on her head and kiss her while slithering over her body like a rapist?

Get the FUCK out of here.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> 3) If it wasn't part of the WWE's
> programming ways, a camera man
> wouldn't have positioned himself to
> take the shot and the truck wouldn't
> ...



WWE has a no blood policy for the PG rule,if there is blood on TV the refs must stop the match to clean the wound. 2 weeks ago Taker was busted open legit,but the camera was still on it. You hardly did anything to prove it was a work by stating point 3


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

CC91 said:


> As we mentioned on the Elite site on Tuesday, very few people were clued in to what was going to happen during the NXT attack on Monday's Raw, including those at ringside when the NXT attack took place. People were told that Wade Barrett would come out to ringside at the end of the show to confront Cena, but that was largely it. I was told that almost everyone else had no idea that the NXT guys would be joining him or that they would lay down the destruction that they did. The idea was to make the people at ringside react
> 
> pwinsider.com


I don't think that's true at all, sorry. I may be cynical but I never believe insiders at all. I cannot fathom creative/management/Vince allowing non-talent staff to be involved physically without detailing exactly what could/couldn't happen.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I was tempted to notice this on Wednesday when I first watched it, but it appears Danielson's bit was cut out of NXT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PluRUAgfjMg --> 4:48 in is when they start attacking Roberts, they switch camera angles to the other side of the ring when this happens. 8:20 in and Danielson's spit on Cena was also cut out completely.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> WWE has a no blood policy for the PG rule,if there is blood on TV the refs must stop the match to clean the wound. 2 weeks ago Taker was busted open legit,but the camera was still on it. You hardly did anything to prove it was a work by stating point 3


It's a bit different though, isn't it. Taker got bloodied in the ending to a match, what were they supposed to do? Bryan was choking Roberts outside the ring while things were going on all over the place, it was easy enough to not switch cameras to the tie-choke thing.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> So, he got fired for choking Roberts with a tie, which ties in to an rule they have about choking due to the Benoit tragedy, yet Randy Orton is allowed to fucking drop Stephanie McMahon on her head and kiss her while slithering over her body like a rapist?
> 
> Get the FUCK out of here.


I was about to write how this made far more sense than the spitting thing until I read your post and realised how fucking retarded it really is. Fired for choking someone???? WTF? Hitting with a chair is cool. Violence against women is cool. Putting someone through a table or throwing them off a ladder is cool.

Hell people choke people all the time. The finish to Cena v Umaga comes to mind (not that I actually saw the match so i could be wrong on that).

Dolph Ziggler uses a choke as his finishing move......


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CC91 said:


> As we mentioned on the Elite site on Tuesday, very few people were clued in to what was going to happen during the NXT attack on Monday's Raw, including those at ringside when the NXT attack took place. People were told that Wade Barrett would come out to ringside at the end of the show to confront Cena, but that was largely it. I was told that almost everyone else had no idea that the NXT guys would be joining him or that they would lay down the destruction that they did. The idea was to make the people at ringside react
> 
> pwinsider.com


Bullshit. WWE is not that stupid. They're a company that make billions every year. Roberts or the time keeper could sue them. They knew for sure what was gonna happen and signed some kind of contract saying that they agreed about what was gonna happen. It's just that WWE didn't expect this much turmoil or it went too far and they needed someone to blame, and since they can't fire Barrett cause without him the storyline made no sense, they fired Danielson.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm more worried about the story itself than Danielson. If this isn't a work I'm bothered they'll just kind of drop the story, as someone said it makes the whole group look soft if one isn't there anymore because he isn't meant to be


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm convinced that it's a work but tbh the point about firing a talent who is not employed, kayfabe wise, has got me.

Worried.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

AdamleGM said:


> I don't think that's true at all, sorry. I may be cynical but I never believe insiders at all. I cannot fathom creative/management/Vince allowing non-talent staff to be involved physically without detailing exactly what could/couldn't happen.


Very few people, doesn't exclude Roberts. Pretty sure he'd be told he was going to get fucked up. Kind of fucking moronic to think otherwise.

The blood scenario is completely different anyway, so not sure what point VICTOR's making.

Not that it matters since this seems legit and not a work anyways, it's just a stupid reason to release someone.


----------



## UnrealBlight (Jun 26, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> WWE has a no blood policy for the PG rule,if there is blood on TV the refs must stop the match to clean the wound. 2 weeks ago Taker was busted open legit,but the camera was still on it. You hardly did anything to prove it was a work by stating point 3


What? You hardly did anything to disprove point 3 yourself...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


> It's a bit different though, isn't it. Taker got bloodied in the ending to a match, what were they supposed to do? Bryan was choking Roberts outside the ring while things were going on all over the place, it was easy enough to not switch cameras to the tie-choke thing.


But seeing as how SD is taped WWE could have EASILY edited the blood shot out. They have 3 extra days for editing something like that before the official airing.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

TCO200 said:


> I'm more worried about the story itself than Danielson. If this isn't a work I'm bothered they'll just kind of drop the story, as someone said it makes the whole group look soft if one isn't there anymore because he isn't meant to be


Yup, all the stupid fkin kids will have their idiot Cena come out and clean house on all the rookies and Attitude Adjustment all of them and we will never hear of this again. The best angle in years will be dropped and we will go back to the same old formulaic raw shit of

1.Semi interesting/not interesting Raw Opening
2.Random bad match (R-truth involved)
3.Random bad match (Khali involved)
4.Jericho match (Best part =) )
4.Guest Host segment
5.Tag team match
6.Diva match
7.Another Guest Host segment
8.Somewhat interesting main event until it is ruined by Cena


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a complete work. WWE is on overdrive after being dormant for years. First bringing Bret Hart back, then the invasion angle, now this, they will not stop to get people talking. Nobody has talked about wrestling since they made 2 main heavyweight titles...... rendering wrestling meaningless.... what's NXT?


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> But seeing as how SD is taped WWE could have EASILY edited the blood shot out. They have 3 extra days for editing something like that before the official airing.


How would they have shown the finish? Considering after the match 'taker was concussed and was taken off of active duties by the doctors? 

Anyway that's beside the point.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

I'm just stunned by the absolute stupidity and double standards. I mean, getting fired for choking a ring announcer in an angle where the entire ring crew is getting destroyed, the ring is being torn up and WWE's poster boy is getting an 8 on 1 beat down. 

This has to be a work, surely.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's funny how you are allowed to throw people off cars through a stage though


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> The blood scenario is completely
> different anyway, so not sure what
> point VICTOR's making.



He mentioned the cameras i was using an example of how the cameras doesn't matter. They could have easily switched camera angles with the tie-choke thing,as they could have edited the blood off of SD from Taker/Mysterio either by a clear cut from the film or a camera angle change.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

For those of you that are on the "this is a work" wagon, at what point do you say "oh shit, he really was fired?"


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

If this whole thing is true then Im really considering not watching that shitfest RAW anymore. YOu hope it gets better every week and it doesn't. Then....after YEARS... it FINALLY becomes interesting. And they RUIN it again, meaning they like it this way and its not going to change anytime soon...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sure if he was fired, he would of removed WWE and WWE Universe from his twitter site.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> For those of you that are on the "this is a work" wagon, at what point do you say "oh shit, he really was fired?"



When it's 100% confirmed it'll be a shit storm.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> I am sure if he was fired, he would of removed WWE and WWE Universe from his twitter site.



Also why would they wait so long to do it? Since he was just on FCW.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

If it's a work, the only possible explanation is that he was fired from his "temporary" contract that he needed to have for his NXT run, I mean, he needed a contract to be on TV, and even when he was out of the competition, he was still on TV.
That's my only possible idea, it's stupid, but it's my only hope that he can keep being there.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> I am sure if he was fired, he would of removed WWE and WWE Universe from his twitter site.


Didn't someone just say he removed all WWE related tweets,and that his WWE Universe profile is gone?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Also why would they wait so long to do it? Since he was just on FCW.


Once again what makes you think the person with power didn't call WWE the day of his release?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Once again what makes you think the person with power didn't call WWE the day of his release?


Dunno just wishful thinking. I dont want to believe this is true, as it would be the worst thing to happen to RAW in a long time. THey are blowing a once in a decade storyline.


----------



## UnrealBlight (Jun 26, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Didn't someone just say he removed all WWE related tweets,and that his WWE Universe profile is gone?


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson

Still following WWE/Universe/NXT
And still RAW/NXT related tweets


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

He did have a 1 night contract on that raw with Kutcher, maybe he won a contract and got fired.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

No matter what the case, I think he'll be back. He's just too special of a talent. This also makes me believe that Michael Cole is going to turn heel. He could say that NXT got rid of Bryan because he "hates" him so much. A lot of people here were saying a Cole heel turn wouldnt make sense with Bryan in the group, but now that he's gone it makes perfect sense.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

UnrealBlight said:


> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
> 
> Still following WWE/Universe/NXT
> And still RAW/NXT related tweets


I wouldn't look into that too much, Jericho is following DixieCarter


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Dunno just wishful thinking. I dont want to believe this is true, as it would be the worst thing to happen to RAW in a long time. THey are blowing a once in a decade storyline.


Yeah it's a real shame. Even if David Otunga or Skip Sheffield were released instead the after effect of the storyline would still be just as big. 8 rookies attacked Cena not 7,not 6,not 5. If one gets canned it hurts the storyline quite a bit.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Heh, he's now the hottest free agent in wrestling . I'd actually expect him to be back in the WWE after the heat from Mattel dies down, and he'll be given a raise.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Vovi said:


> Daniel Bryan attacked Taker and left him in vegetative state couse he is vegan. This is reason behind his release.


A vegetarian state? Maybe, he could be the veggie CM Punk.



VanHammerFan said:


> For those of you that are on the "this is a work" wagon, at what point do you say "oh shit, he really was fired?"


When he comes through the crowd at Death Before Dishonor VIII and chokes out Bobby Cruise (with his tie).

-

**BREAKING NEWS** - Undertaker, Big Show, Kane and every other big man in the WWE have just been fired for using a *choke*slam. Rampage Jackson has been hung, drawn and quartered.

Look guys, we all know that it is notoriously difficult to get released by WWE. They jobbed out Carlito for *four years* after he got into their bad books, before letting him go.

This is definitely a work, they are just creating a bigger and bigger buzz for him. His character is directly designed to work the internet fans. It keeps doing it week after week.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah it's a real shame. Even if David Otunga or Skip Sheffield were released instead the after effect of the storyline would still be just as big. 8 rookies attacked Cena not 7,not 6,not 5. If one gets canned it hurts the storyline quite a bit.


Yeah, the more people Cena takes on and beats at once the better Cena looks and the more the kiddies can scream.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

UnrealBlight said:


> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
> 
> Still following WWE/Universe/NXT
> And still RAW/NXT related tweets


Yeah because updating his twitter settings is a top priority.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Check out Gabe Sapolsky's Facebook. According to him "It's not a work" and has more recently posted that "If it is a work, they are going through a lot of elaborate stuff to work me". 

Again, not a 100% convinced that its not a work, but its not looking good at the moment. 

The story making the rounds is that he's being released for choking Roberts with the necktie and that was too violent of an image to show on WWE programming. If that's true, there are so many problems with that. 

1) Even a PG WWE features situations of people getting kicked in the head, smashed with steel chairs, steel steps, & put through tables, and there have even been recent examples of attempted vehicular homicide...and THIS is too violent to show? 

2) Is this really a reason to fire somebody? I mean couldn't they have just pulled Danielson aside and said "OK, don't do that anymore" and let that be the end of it? With the WWE's long history of violence, it just seems bizarre that one guy would get singled out for one infraction. 

And of course 3) Is that image even Danielson's fault?!?! Didn't creative come up with it? Shouldn't it be their fault?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

They should of at least given him one more episode of RAW to tie up loose ends.

--He tries to take the power away from barret.
--The other rookies turn on him
--He is injured badly in the attack. (retired)
--He is no longer apart of the stable.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Algernon said:


> No matter what the case, I think he'll be back. He's just too special of a talent. This also makes me believe that Michael Cole is going to turn heel. He could say that NXT got rid of Bryan because he "hates" him so much. A lot of people here were saying a Cole heel turn wouldnt make sense with Bryan in the group, but now that he's gone it makes perfect sense.


They could say Michael Cole complained to the WWE higher-ups and made a good case saying that their actions have no place in PGWWE


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

I can think of a million arguments to say this is a work, but the fact that the NXT rookies aren't contracted employees in the storyline means releasing him wouldn't be a possibility. In kayfabe terms, he can't be released because he's just been turning up.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> A vegetarian state? Maybe, he could be the veggie CM Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to god you're right.

Not only because Danielson is such a fantastic superstar, but also because I'm scared they won't continue with this fantastic storyline.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> A vegetarian state? Maybe, he could be the veggie CM Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor guy. You're set up for quite a bit of disappointment.

Oh, and "create more buzz for him"? Get real. The guy just kicked the fuck out of John Cena and spit in his face. It's impossible to get any more buzz than that. Being keyfabe fired doesn't do diddly shit for Bryan Danielson.

Oh, and did you ever find the release statements about Shelton, Mickie, Helms, Knox ect on the WWE Corp site? They're nowhere to be found, so they all must have been keyfabe released too.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

At least I get my wish of Danielson being back in the indies, frankly the WWE just doesn't know how to use him appropriatly. I hope he can skip his 90 days as well.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

CC91 said:


> I wouldn't look into that too much, Jericho is following DixieCarter


OMGZ JERICHO 2 TNA!1!!!!1111

:side:


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Somebody very high in the company wanted Danielson gone
There must have been legit heat with that person for him to get fired over this and not just get pulled aside.
IDK why this is going on since even though there are still 7 other rookies Danielson was obviously the guy they had the most faith in. By looking at most of his promos on NXT they wouldn't just let anyone say those things unless they trusted him that much.

He really must have pissed someone big off with that choking thing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> At least I get my wish of Danielson being back in the indies, frankly the WWE just doesn't know how to use him appropriatly. I hope he can skip his 90 days as well.


I doubt it. Danielson is a top name from the indies so i'm quite sure they locked him in a 90 day clause like everyone else.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Waiting For Danielson to take the title from Tyler Black at Death Before Dishonor...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If it counts for anything he's still on WWE's NXT Rookies season 1 page on twitter: http://twitter.com/wwe/nxt-rookies-season-1

But again im 99% sure this isn't a work. I'm really just searching for faulse hope.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

i want to believe it's a work to screw with the internet fans minds like many people are suggesting but i legitimately believe he has been released.Theres alot of wishfull thinking by many fans saying it's a work,it's very hard to believe it is.

If it's not a work wwe have made one of their biggest mistakes ever in terms of releases.releasing literailly the best active wrestler in the world?the nxt angle is pure gold and will suffer from the loss of danielson.I'm honestly baffled by his release.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan was released...Bryan Danielson however.. lol.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Daniel Bryan was released...Bryan Danielson however.. lol.


if you take a look at the origional document both of them were released. "We have come to terms with Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson)..."


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

HHH didn't get fired for the MSG incident, so it would be ridiculous if Bryan got fired over a fucking tie!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

So, just to know: Who do we blame?

Linda
Vince
HHH (just for the lulz)
Mattel and the rest of sponsors
USA Network
Cena
A Higher Power
Rikishi (got him fired for the Rock)

I blame Mattel


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Daniel Bryan was released...Bryan Danielson however.. lol.


It said Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) on the article.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a shame he was released for something so (seemingly) trivial. He seemed to have a really bright future with the WWE.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

adri17 said:


> So, just to know: Who do we blame?
> 
> Linda
> Vince
> ...


Winner :lmao


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Cena, whats up? Ah, You're choking JBL, with a chain that can really hurt someone? Have a world title shot for showing the kids how to behave...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

adri17 said:


> So, just to know: Who do we blame?
> 
> Linda
> Vince
> ...


I would put it in this order.

Mattel and the PG sponsors
The WWE Stock Holders 
Linda McMahon's campaign team.

I think one of or all three could be reasons why Danielson was let go.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> So, just to know: Who do we blame?
> 
> Linda
> Vince
> ...


I'm leaning towards Rikishi come on bruh the evidence is there! Don't forget his sons the Usos were backstage,they tipped him off,and The Rock told Kishi the kick to Cena was too stiff.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

AdamleGM said:


> I can think of a million arguments to say this is a work, *but the fact that the NXT rookies aren't contracted employees in the storyline means releasing him wouldn't be a possibility.* In kayfabe terms, he can't be released because he's just been turning up.


After reading this, i'm confident that it is legit now because in kayfabe he only had a 1 week contract on RAW from Bret Hart. That was like atleast 2 weeks ago. So it doesn't make any sense for it to be fake since he was under no "contract" with Bret Hart, RAW or Smackdown. Agreed.

I just think that it is a stretch for WWE to put a "fake release" on a website that they use to put legit information on. I would think that it would hurt the credibility of information in the future if they did something like that.

I'll admit that I was fooled if I am wrong, but this just seems legit.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Pissing off a higher up is a pretty huge deal in the PG era. I really think this is a Matt Hardy situation where once the shit settles down he'll be back. But unfortunately he's lost a lot of momentum. This NXT angle is most likely long term so hopefully they can work him back in eventually. 

Do you think for one minute Vince wants TNA to grab the man who's last WWE moment was kicking and spitting on WWE's biggest star and the biggest star in the industry? I really doubt it. I think the release is legit but I think he'll be back once the higher ups settle down.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Masta-Bassist said:


> Oh, hi Cena, whats that, you're choking JBL, with a chain? Have a world title....


That's all they ever did to each other at their 'I Quit' match at JD 2005, they throttled each other about 6 times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, people really want to hang onto their false hope. I'll admit there's a few questions that this release raises in terms of it's legitimacy, but the evidence that it's real is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR exceeding the evidence that it's fake. This is getting ridiculous.

It's not a work, the guy is FINISHED. I don't know why people refuse to believe this.

The one thing I have to wonder though is how the WWE would've reacted if it were Danielson who'd won the contract. It's a miracle they gave it to Barrett or the whole season of NXT would've been shot to absolute hell.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Well who could he have pissed off that has more pull than Vince McMahon, of all people (unless it was Vince himself, but I doubt it?)


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Masta-Bassist said:


> Hey Cena, whats up? Ah, You're choking JBL, with a chain that can really hurt someone? Have a world title shot for showing the kids how to behave...


Proof that chocking Roberts can't be the real reason. If it is legit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Man, people really want to hang onto their false hope. I'll admit there's a few questions that this release raises in terms of it's legitimacy, but the evidence that it's real is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR exceeding the evidence that it's fake. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> It's not a work, the guy is FINISHED. I don't know why people refuse to believe this.
> 
> The one thing I have to wonder though is how the WWE would've reacted if it were Danielson who'd won the contract. It's a miracle they gave it to Barrett or the whole season of NXT would've been shot to absolute hell.


Pyro. I owe you an apology. Now I finally know how you felt when Kennedy was fired. Its rough.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

crazy theory time? It's a shoot and a work. Vince is Working us while he's really firing Amdrag.

Consider; if Amdrag has to be squashed on his way out, he loses his momentum, NXT as a whole loses its momentum and this is a 'young' talent. If he leaves on a high note say "I kicked the champions fucking head in" when he re-debuts he has "I kicked the champions fucking head in" Keep in mind he has the same 90 day no compete clause everyone else has.

That's 3 months for Vince to smooth whatever the fuck caused this and bring him back with him still on a high note. It seems stupid to us but I have about $250 as stable money, Vince is a multi-millionaire who made a living off lying to people.

Also as an Australian I don't know, when is Linda's senate election?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Masta-Bassist said:


> Oh, hi Cena, whats that, you're choking JBL, with a chain? Have a world title....


That was before at the VERY beginning when WWE went PG. Besides even if Cena did the same thing nothing would happen to him because of him being the number one guy in the the wrestling industry plus having a history of supporting the PG direction of WWE and doing things like the Make-A-Wish foundation.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

i told everyone vince loves fucking with the iwc/indies

he just got us all good, kaval and evan bourne are next to be fired, just wait


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Proof that chocking Roberts can't be the real reason. If it is legit.




It's just proof that WWE are way more strict now that they used to be!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Pyro. I owe you an apology. Now I finally know how you felt when Kennedy was fired. Its rough.


I'm still shaken up over it. :$


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JPopStarKami said:


> Well who could he have pissed off that has more pull than Vince McMahon, of all people (unless it was Vince himself, but I doubt it?)


Right now Linda's senate team, the PG sponsors and the stock holders have more power then Vince. If they don't like something they can protest it like they did this if it is true.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> Poor guy. You're set up for quite a bit of disappointment.
> 
> Oh, and "create more buzz for him"? Get real. The guy just kicked the fuck out of John Cena and spit in his face. It's impossible to get any more buzz than that. *Being keyfabe fired doesn't do diddly shit for Bryan Danielson.*
> 
> Oh, and did you ever find the release statements about Shelton, Mickie, Helms, Knox ect on the WWE Corp site? They're nowhere to be found, so they all must have been keyfabe released too.


Oh really? Him being kayfabe fired makes atleast some people believe he's been fired, so when he does turn back up on WWEtv it suprises more people. It also makes their attack at the end of Raw seem that bit more legit and more unplanned, cos now it's got people believing Danielson just decided on the spot to choke Roberts with his own tie. If they didn't want it to be shown on tv then it wouldn't have been, they would of cut the camera straight away to another shot, but they didn't because they wanted it to be seen.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Proof that chocking Roberts can't be the real reason. If it is legit.


And I just remembered a more recent example of choking with an object that actually occured after the Benoit thing: Breaking Point 2009, John Cena made Orton quit by choking him with the handcuffs.

PLEASE BE A WORK:cuss:


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> It's just proof that WWE are way more strict now that they used to be!


Zigglers finishing move is a choke. People still choke each other all the time in the WWE. 

Also didn't a recent Orton v Cena match end with Cena choking Orton using handcuffs in the STFU in much the same way???


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm still shaken up over it. :$


At least Danielson has a way better chance of coming back to the WWE in a couple of months than Anderson, and hasn't burned his bridges either.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't even believe this can be a cause for release, if it was too violent to be shown on wwe programming then it was the fault of the production team who chose to cut to that camera and show it.

Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm still shaken up over it. :$


lol didn't some people think Anderson's firing was a work as well?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

It's NOT the fucking same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All you people are comparing other wrestlers chocking other *WRESTLERS* in PPV, *not television*!!!
The reasoning before the firing is unknown, but if it's about the choking it's stupid.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Zigglers finishing move is a choke. People still choke each other all the time in the WWE.
> 
> Also didn't a recent Orton v Cena match end with Cena choking Orton using handcuffs in the STFU in much the same way???


Cena can do whatever he wants and is the GUY in the entire industry plus Vince would fire the entire roster before he would EVER fire Cena for anything.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Even if he comes back the higher up who doesn't like him will still ensure that Danielson will never be anything special in the WWE.
He should just take this moment he had kicking Cena's head in and accept it dont go back to be burried for the rest of your career.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Cena can do whatever he wants and is the GUY in the entire industry plus Vince would fire the entire roster before he would EVER fire Cena for anything.


But if its the finish of the match Cena was obviously TOLD to do it. And if he was told to do it it can't be against the rules and certainly not bad enough to fire someone over.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Someone has kidnapped Daniel Bryan for, along with the the 7 other NXT rookies, leaving him in a "vegatative state". That person being The Undertaker, returns to claim the 7 other souls who hurt him. Bryan then makes his return, after everything has cooled down, to be the saviour of the rookies and the whole invasion angle itself.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Oh really? Him being kayfabe fired makes atleast some people believe he's been fired, so when he does turn back up on WWEtv it suprises more people. It also makes their attack at the end of Raw seem that bit more legit and more unplanned, cos now it's got people believing Danielson just decided on the spot to choke Roberts with his own tie. If they didn't want it to be shown on tv then it wouldn't have been, they would of cut the camera straight away to another shot, but they didn't because they wanted it to be seen.


How? Keyfabe wise, Daniel Bryan didn't have a contract so what is he being fired from?

When he faced Miz 2 weeks ago, they made a big deal about how he signed a 1 night only deal to face Miz. So keyfabe wise what is he being released from?

Oh, and they didn't show the ROberts strangle on TV after it happened. They cut that portion out when they showed it on NXT and SD. Answer me this, why cut his portion out the 2 other times they aired it on WWE TV?... Why cut it if it (accoriding to you) is only a mechanism to get Bryan more buzz?...

Keyfabe/program wise, releasing Daniel Bryan makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Alkomesh2 said:


> But if its the finish of the match Cena was obviously TOLD to do it. And if he was told to do it it can't be against the rules and certainly not bad enough to fire someone over.


Thats a vaild point. If Bryan was TOLD to choke out Justin Roberts? how the fuck can it be Bryans fault, he was TOLD to do it. If so, the person who TOLD him to do it should be held accountable not Bryan. Bryans the scapegoat and it freaking sucks.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Why don't we all wait around 58 hours and we'll see?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> lol didn't some people think Anderson's firing was a work as well?


Yeah.

Some people are just dumb. These are the people that thought Owen Hart falling from the rafters to his death was a part of the show and was a mechanism to get his gimmick over. They think it's all apart of the show, even though by all indications it is not. They try to read between the lines instead of looking at it for what it is.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> Why don't we all wait around 58 hours and we'll see?


Yeah! Vince just absolutely had to make us wait an entire weekend didn't he?:cuss:


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Did a quick check and Cena didn't exactly Choke Orton with the handcuffs,but used the handcuffs to make Ortons own arm be the thing choking him out.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't understand why the WWE decided to fire _Danielson_ over this, when it's more on the hands of the production team who decided to show the shot of him choking out Roberts...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is Heath Slater going to get fired too? He choked Cena with the ring rope in the same attack.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RuthStar said:


> Thats a vaild point. If Bryan was TOLD to choke out Justin Roberts? how the fuck can it be Bryans fault, he was TOLD to do it. If so, the person who TOLD him to do it should be held accountable not Bryan. Bryans the scapegoat and it freaking sucks.


Yeah this is more and more starting to remind me of what happened to Muhammad Hassan, only they didn't fire Hassan, they just killed off his character and were going to bring him back as a masked wrestler only he decided to leave wrestling altogether to pursue acting.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CoverD said:


> I don't understand why the WWE decided to fire _Danielson_ over this, when it's more on the hands of the production team who decided to show the shot of him choking out Roberts...


I was just going to comment on that. The production crew could have easily switched the camera shot as soon as he started choking him.

This is such a joke.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Since when did Justin Roberts become so important? God forbid the guy do what's right and get his fucking angle over.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It makes zero sense to release Danielson over something so stupid. If this is legit, they are making a big mistake.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

If I can recall, didn't Batista and Cena try to one up eachother by choking the other out before OTL? This has to be a work. Sure the necktie thing was graphic, but enough to get him fired? It really doesn't make sense to let him go during their top storyline. 

Maybe it's to bring him back with Cole.
Legit or not, it's causing quite the stir in the IWC.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

CoverD said:


> I don't understand why the WWE decided to fire _Danielson_ over this, when it's more on the hands of the production team who decided to show the shot of him choking out Roberts...


He's the fall guy, personally I don't believe the WWE really wanted him but ended up with him to satisfy the IWC. As soon as they found a reason to get rid of him after his nxt season ended, they did.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm getting more pissed off the more I think about this.

I hope to God he doesn't turn up in TNA.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

It could be one of the biggest mistakes Vince has done in years. NXT angle is being screwed as well, fans gonna really riot, and Dixie (and maybe Heyman...) is waiting ("wet-aiting") the end of the 90 days clause... 

Congratulations, Vince.

P.D. Thank you Danielson. See you soon.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did Vince's wife cut all ties with the WWE, It can't be because of her.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

If anything, you'd think they would at least have a, “If Daniel Bryan doesn't apologize for his actions from last week, he will be fired” segment. 

Ugh.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Since when did Justin Roberts become so important? God forbid the guy do what's right and get his fucking angle over.


It wouldn't matter if it happened to Hornswoggle. If the sponsers didn't like whomever was attacked the fall guy would get canned regardless.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> At least Danielson has a way better chance of coming back to the WWE in a couple of months than Anderson, and hasn't burned his bridges either.


Yeah, but if he's been released, he might as well sign with TNA or go back to ROH. Because if he comes back to the WWE in a few months, his push will be gone. Everything he had built up on NXT will be forgotten by casual fans, and he'll get lost in the midcard shuffle.

The IWC will remember him, but nobody else in the WWE Universe will.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's typical that the best thing in WWE right now (NXT invasion angle) has to be changed or hurt in some way due to the PG rating. Daniels spitting at Cena and choking Roberts is what made the segment so intense. Without that it wouldn't have been as effective. Damn it. I didn't used to mind the PG rating THAT MUCH before, but now im beginning to DESPISE it :no:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If it is true, you can't say that Danielson didn't go out with a bang. The choking and his spitting/kicking Cena were probably the best 5 minutes of WWE that I can recall from the past few years.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

BB Dog said:


> Did Vince's wife cut all ties with the WWE, It can't be because of her.


Not herself but if someone from her campaign team called Vince and said "We think what you put on Raw could help the person running against her" I think Vince would take action, because that footage could be used against her.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> It wouldn't matter if it happened to Hornswoggle. If the sponsers didn't like whomever was attacked the fall guy would get canned regardless.


Jericho and JBL had an entire angle revolved around choking each other just 2 years ago under the PG shit. So fuck this.



Algernon said:


> People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.


Considering the highlights of the beatdown were Danielson choking out Roberts and spitting on/kicking Cena. Yeah, it's dead.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

There is one good thing that will come out of this for the WWE Universe:

Just like the obsessed Jeff Hardy marks, the Bryan Danielson marks will move to the TNA forums if he goes to Impact.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Algernon said:


> People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.


Well Danielson was the only one I feel that could make that work. All of these guys are very much green and outside of Barrett I don't think any of them can be the mouthpiece like Danielson could of been.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Algernon said:


> People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. *There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.*


Ever since Otunga got to host Raw that one night, I always felt like he was going to be given more of a push. Maybe they're going to make him the 2nd in command.


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, I really find it funny that for about 25 pages people are bitching that Danielson got fired in reference to the PG rating but who has officially announced a reason for his firing? For all you know he Carlito'd. Or perhaps he recieved a better offer from TNA and is jumping ship and requested his release. There are a lot of reasons why this could have happened other than the PG rating.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Not herself but if someone from her campaign team called Vince and said "We think what you put on Raw could help the person running against her" I think Vince would take action, because that footage could be used against her.


See Carlito

Honestly, the only reason he probably got fired was to show that WWE doesn't tolerate drug usage and help Linda's campaign if someone wanted to bash her for steroids in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Algernon said:


> People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.


To me, it does. It needed everyone from season 1 to work. With Bryan apparently gone, it's not going to work as well, if at all.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Algernon said:


> People here are giving way too much credit to Danielson and not enough for the angle itself. This stable is brand new and the only thing thats been established is that Wade Barrett is the leader. There is no 2nd in command. Presumably it would've been Danielson but just because hes gone, doesn't mean the angle is dead.


Did Wade Barrett spit on Cena??? Nope
Danielson is the guy in that segment that drew the most heat


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> Few points about the tie thing:
> 
> 1) Roberts was trying to loosen the tie because that's what you'd do if you're being choked.
> 
> ...


Good points. I only have one more though.

A lot of people here are convinced that it's real but we're basing pretty much all of this from dirt sheets. Ya' know, the same ones we also bash for being full of shit.

I dunno'. Maybe I'm just tiringly hopeful.



Liniert said:


> from his twitter...
> probably already said, but that is very similar to Wade Barrett's "catch pharse".


What's Barrett's catchphrase?

EDIT: How can they now show the famous beat down if Bryan is in the beatdown throughout? Forget the choking, what about the spitting, the kicking and the general 8 on 1ness. He's there. They can't hide that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Jericho and JBL had an entire angle revolved around choking each other just 2 years ago under the PG shit. So fuck this.


Well blame these guys.

WWE Stock Holders
The Sponsors
Linda's campaign team.

One of if not all three of them pushed Vince to make this decision and at this point have more power then Vince.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> They should of at least given him one more episode of RAW to *tie up* loose ends.


Bad choice of words, mate.



VanHammerFan said:


> Oh, and "create more buzz for him"? Get real. The guy just kicked the fuck out of John Cena and spit in his face. It's impossible to get any more buzz than that. Being keyfabe fired doesn't do diddly shit for Bryan Danielson.


If you don't stoke a fire it will quickly burn out.



Pyro™ said:


> the evidence that it's real is FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR exceeding the evidence that it's fake..


Wrestling is fake. My immediate thought when it comes to anything wrestling related is that its fake. Having watched Dragon for years in ROH I've grown accustomed to his talent causing confusion over whether things are legit or not all the time. This stuff just seems to follow him around.

I still don't know if the eye injury he suffered against Morishima was legit or fake. I still don't know if the top rope was supposed to break in a match with Tyler Black once. I still don't know if Nigel legitimately knocked him out once, when Dragon laid in the ring for 20 mins, after the match, dry heaving.

I just think that WWE have tapped into his unique ability and come up with an incredibly creative angle that is challenging everyone's perceptions of WWE's product.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't say the angle's dead but I will say that it's going to suffer from being watered down just like alot of other things in WWE (stopping a match for blood for example). The rookies who still have a job will now hold back and be more careful about keeping their jobs rather than making the angle better.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Some guy is using Daniel Bryan's twitter and he is making a petition to keep Bryan Danielson directed towards WWE. Of course this wont work but i let you the link if you want to support the cause.

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/petition-sign.cgi?bdaniels


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

crashplex said:


> Okay, I really find it funny that for about 25 pages people are bitching that Danielson got fired in reference to the PG rating but who has officially announced a reason for his firing? For all you know he Carlito'd. Or perhaps he recieved a better offer from TNA and is jumping ship and requested his release. There are a lot of reasons why this could have happened other than the PG rating.


If it was a wellness policy release it would of been mention in the statement WWE sent out like they did with Carlito and Umaga. As far as TNA goes the only reason Danielson would ever go there is if he could not handle the traveling WWE does.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Did Wade Barrett spit on Cena??? Nope
> Danielson is the guy in that segment that drew the most heat


I totally agree that Danielson's actions made the segment that much better but I disagree that the NXT stable is dead and buried because he's gone.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Bad choice of words, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope man...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hopefully shit turns for the worst and you get some fan backlash at shows (ala Matt Hardy firing in '05) and WWE feels pressure and bring him back.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Bryan Danielson isn't going to TNA here is why...



> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer, the "people that needed to know" were told that Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) was fired for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW this past Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Eh, I'm still fairly sure it's a Work. In any case, the upcoming RAW is going to be a must-see.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Hopefully shit turns for the worst and you get some fan backlash at shows (ala Matt Hardy firing in '05) and WWE feels pressure and bring him back.


because we all know that the newcomer bryan danielson is as over as matt hardy who was in one of the best tag teams in the AE.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Hopefully shit turns for the worst and you get some fan backlash at shows (ala Matt Hardy firing in '05) and WWE feels pressure and bring him back.


If I'm him I don't come back.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Bryan Danielson isn't going to TNA here is why...


Mattel were the one's that complained.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

FCK THIS. WWE screws up the best thing they had going by firing the 2nd most legit guy in that group.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> because we all know that the newcomer bryan danielson is as over as matt hardy who was in one of the best tag teams in the AE.


Where did I say he was? Riiiiight.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Mattel were the one's that complained.


This is why you don't associate yourself with a toy company...


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Has it been confirmed that it was mattel? Article plz.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What's the point of watching professional wrestling if you don't get to see edgy violence anymore? It's not like the comedy bits are any good...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Has it been confirmed that it was mattel? Article plz.


This.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Where is the article on WWE.com I don't see it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> This is why you don't associate yourself with a toy company...


Atleast not one that appeals strictly to children. Is one of the reasons WWE switched from Jakks to Mattel due to financial reason ala cheaper price?


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Sceptic said:


> Eh, I'm still fairly sure it's a Work. In any case, *the upcoming RAW is going to be a must-see*.


Definetly. If it IS a work then it's a brilliant one that'll get them some big ratings this monday.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Connect the dots, it was Mattel.

At worst Danielson is likely brought back in a month.


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Connect the dots, it was Mattel.
> 
> At worst Danielson is likely brought back in a month.


How did you come up with that?
It's not like they were planning a Justin Roberts/Daniel Bryan 2-Pack.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anyone give me a summary of what has happened since last night? The last report I heard was Meltzer saying on pwinsider that it was legit and it happend because of the justin roberts choke


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Connect the dots, it was Mattel.
> 
> At worst Danielson is likely brought back in a month.


Why would they complain?


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

This whole ordeal is poppycock!!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

JUSTINIRS said:


> How did you come up with that?
> It's not like they were planning a Justin Roberts/Daniel Bryan 2-Pack.


A scape goat is needed to placate the crowd. Bryan was the most prominent man involved in the incident (the choke). Bryan is fired to placate whoever caused the outcry, he has a 90 day no compete clause.

3 months from now no ones going to remember shit about Justin Roberts getting choked and WWE can rehire Bryan because no other company can touch him for 90 days.

Bryan can say the last thing he did there was kick Cena's head in, roll clip of that kick over and over (not the choking) and boom we have Bryan back with momentum. Compared to say having him squashed like most people would probably pull for. a Suspension wouldn't work because after a month he would just be back and the people who made the call would still remember because he's still fresh in the mind.

does the NXT angle suffer a bit? of course it does but you can work around that.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

why said:


> Why would they complain?


seriously was NO ONE paying attention to the parental bitchfest that happened after the angle. Oh no wait you were when you all thought it was funny.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this even confirmed? Or is it still unknown?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

173 pages and there's still no definite answer....lol. And no, i don't buy dirtsheet's bulls*** reasoning for Danielson's release, even if he's legit released, which i still doubt. I'd wait til monday.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Onmi said:


> seriously was NO ONE paying attention to the parental bitchfest that happened after the angle. Oh no wait you were when you all thought it was funny.


Well that's because we get sick & tired of everything when it comes to Entertainment being cried an outrage by those people. They should know that WWE is not the Power Rangers or Pokemon not matter how hard they try to be at times.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

People who thinks it's a work at this point are just blind so pay no attention to them.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

WWE does an angle that they know is not going to come off as PG, then when it's too non-PG they fire Bryan, the guy they spent months building up a storyline with Cole, the guy who is the best wrestler out of all the rookies, why, over him choking Roberts with his tie. NODQ is saying that someone high up in the company or possibly the USA network, complained that isn't a good image for kids as they may trying that. It's fucking wrestling, a kid can get seriously injured if they receive a Attitude Adjustment from their friends, land on their neck and be paralyzed. Everything is wrestling is dangerous, that is why they say don't try this at home, so when Bryan follows orders he gets fired because Vince is too pussy to fight back to whoever complained, nice.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok captain obvious tell me why this hasn't been up on the corporate site?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Danielson has been released, Cole will be gloating about it nonstop come Raw. I'm going to wait until then to see, and bow out until then.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Swag said:


> Ok captain obvious tell me why this hasn't been up on the corporate site?


The corporate site only covers wellness releases doesn't it? Thats why Carlito's was on and Mickie,Shelton,Charlie,Maria, & Gregory wasn't on.


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

Surprised no one has referenced how close it possibly was to Chris Benoit choking out Nancy and Daniel. This time Daniel got the choke out


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ratedr4life said:


> WWE does an angle that they know is not going to come off as PG, then when it's too non-PG they fire Bryan, the guy they spent months building up a storyline with Cole, the guy who is the best wrestler out of all the rookies, why, over him choking Roberts with his tie. NODQ is saying that someone high up in the company or possibly the USA network, complained that isn't a good image for kids as they may trying that. It's fucking wrestling, a kid can get seriously injured if they receive a Attitude Adjustment from their friends, land on their neck and be paralyzed. Everything is wrestling is dangerous, that is why they say don't try this at home, so when Bryan follows orders he gets fired because Vince is too pussy to fight back to whoever complained, nice.


They have more power then Vince. As hard as that is to believe sponsors can drop WWE over something like this costing them millions. If the USA network felt it was right thing to do they could drop Raw etc. While those things might never happen they have the power to do so.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Well that's because we get sick & tired of everything when it comes to Entertainment being cried an outrage by those people. They should know that WWE is not the Power Rangers or Pokemon not matter how hard they try to be at times.


because Pokemon is always so kid friendly












And those people are numerous and stupid but worst of all have wallets and can vote. Two things SPONSERS and POLITICIANS are focused on, not entertainers.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Ok captain obvious tell me why this hasn't been up on the corporate site?


Because Mr.Desperate the WWE doesn't post releases on the Corporate site unless it's wellness related ala Carlito. And i fucking dare you to search for recent releases on the corporate site and come back and say you found non wellness related posts. I searched myself for Mickie James and it only mentions her 2008 Election work enough said.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

why said:


> Why would they complain?


Mattel makes the WWE toys and more importantly, Barbie dolls. The last thing they want is for kids acting out this act of violence with their toys then telling their parents they learned it from WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i have come to the conclusion that this has to be a work 

the wwe brass is retarded but they cant be that retarded to fire a guy they put so much work into and had ton of support over this

and if they are this retarded then well iam done with wrestling... at least for a little bit


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

> *The Reason Why Daniel Bryan Was Released - Broke PG Rules!?*
> Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com
> 
> It is being reported by various sources that the reason Daniel Bryan was released by WWE was because he broke a WWE rule and went against the WWE PG code of conduct.
> ...


All I can do is SMFH...they're dumbasses!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I give up on WWE if this is true.

No word to describe what a fucking joke this is.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

What the fuck is going on?? they just release their best technical wrestler since Kurt Angle and kill the reason why indy fans taked some look at the show, 

WWE is fucking stupid


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still hoping that this turns out to be a work. We'll see. If he did get released, then I'll be wishing that he didn't even choose to do the choke. It really didn't add anything to the storyline, imo.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> All I can do is SMFH...they're dumbasses!


That report is shit because JBL and Jericho had an angle after Benoit where they were choking each other every other week. There is no 'non-choking policy'.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> They have more power then Vince. As hard as that is to believe sponsors can drop WWE over something like this costing them millions. If the USA network felt it was right thing to do they could drop Raw etc. While those things might never happen they have the power to do so.


I understand what your saying, I'm just saying some fuckheads up in their offices are like, Bryan choking out Justin is such a violent image, but if you think about it how is it any different than Dolph Ziggler putting Christian in a sleeper hold on Smackdown till he passed out. If this firing is real and in no way is part of the storyline, then I think they will drop this NXT storyline, the best thing they've done in years, the best and most watched segment of Raw in a decade. If this whole thing is real, and WWE doesn't want to bring him back after this blows over as some sites are reporting, then I'm happy Bryan got some exposure, got to beat the fuck outta Cole, choke out Roberts, and spit in the face of John Cena then kick his fucking head in, see ya in TNA in three months buddy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If this is infact true im done with the wwe for a while not supporting this pathetic company that fuck with their wrestlers


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

**Skye**Blue said:


> I'm still hoping that this turns out to be a work. We'll see. If he did get released, then I'll be wishing that he didn't even choose to do the choke. It really didn't add anything to the storyline, imo.


Same here.
If they mention it at the beginning of RAW, then you know it's part of the angle.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Because Mr.Desperate the WWE doesn't post releases on the Corporate site unless it's wellness related ala Carlito. And i fucking dare you to search for recent releases on the corporate site and come back and say you found non wellness related posts. I searched myself for Mickie James and it only mentions her 2008 Election work enough said.





> In an update on the Daniel Bryan being released story, Dave Meltzer reports that the word being sent out internally was that his firing was legitimate. According to Meltzer, several key people in the company were informed that he was gone before the post was put up on WWE's website.
> 
> It's still unknown for sure what the situation is, since it's hard to believe he would be released for real. On the other hand, it's also hard to believe that top officials would be told something that was actually a storyline.
> 
> ...


from f4wonline


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Swag said:


> from f4wonline


There's no mention of the Spring Cleaning releases on the site.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

I find it unbelievable that he would get fired over something like this. A fine or a good talking-to, sure, that would be appropriate. But firing a man, on the spot, for one small mistake? Isn't that kinda heartless?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Gjelten said:


> I find it unbelievable that he would get fired over something like this. A fine or a good talking-to, sure, that would be appropriate. But firing a man, on the spot, for one small mistake? Isn't that kinda heartless?


Something that can sued over, anyway. If he wants to burn the bridges, that is.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Swag said:


> from f4wonline


That's some great research there bud. Instead of going to the source and searching, you go to the wrestling equivalent of the National Enquirer. Kudos!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gjelten said:


> I find it unbelievable that he would get fired over something like this. A fine or a good talking-to, sure, that would be appropriate. But firing a man, on the spot, for one small mistake? Isn't that kinda heartless?


this is why i am hoping its a work

i could see this happening to a scrub, but not a guy who was A. Over. B had so much work put into him, and C. had all the support Danielson had


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> from f4wonline


LMFAO! Just because some morons who are just as desperate as you says otherwise that makes it less true? Btw Omni just searched himself. Desperation at it's finest. 


The sad part is you didn't search yourself you went to F4O,and went people who claimed something that isn't true get the fuck out of here.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Swag said:


> from f4wonline


Alvarez can write what he likes on his website but he's wrong, a quick check of the corporate website will show you that.

Anyway, if the Mattel thing is true then I don't blame WWE for doing it. If you think of it from Vince's point of view then it's a no brainer. Keep Danielson and risk losing a toy contract worth millions of dollars or get rid of Danielson and keep your huge revenue source. It's an easy decision for WWE.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

JUSTINIRS said:


> Same here.
> If they mention it at the beginning of RAW, then you know it's part of the angle.


Exactly. And someone could correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought I saw a couple guys choking Punk, so if Bryan did get fired for the choke then it doesn't really make sense. 

If he really is released, there has to be more to it. The whole angle calls for violence. Why would they fire him for basically being violent? And to the people saying they are done with WWE for this, I understand your frustration, but give things a chance before you bash them. The storyline still could turn out to be really good.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

apparently mattel is one of the sponsors who were upset at danielson's on camera action. wwe did not mind and in fact praised danielson and the whole nxt team...it wasn't until word got around that people were upset that wwe had to punish danielson


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> apparently mattel is one of the sponsors who were upset at danielson's on camera action. wwe did not mind and in fact praised danielson and the whole nxt team...it wasn't until word got around that people were upset that wwe had to punish danielson


I understand mattel being upset......but firing him for it? WTF?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Swag said:


> I understand mattel being upset......but firing him for it? WTF?


it's lame i know...but it's just to pretty much keep people happy and keep money flowing into the wwe from sponsors


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

If this isn't a work you can assure that the NXT stable will be a throwaway storyline if they fire stable members so readily.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

I think he will be re-hired at some point if this isn't a work. WWE always seemed to want to push him, but this incident temporarily stopped it unfortunately...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hinton9 said:


> Alvarez can write what he likes on his website but he's wrong, a quick check of the corporate website will show you that.
> 
> Anyway, if the Mattel thing is true then I don't blame WWE for doing it. If you think of it from Vince's point of view then it's a no brainer. Keep Danielson and risk losing a toy contract worth millions of dollars or get rid of Danielson and keep your huge revenue source. It's an easy decision for WWE.


And pretty much show all ROH and Indy wrestlers they have almost no chance of making it? Yea, great logic. It happen with McGuiessness, Danielson and plenty of guys before this. 

It's not like their are other companies that would love to get assosciated with WWE to make their toys


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

I think you guys are confusing wrestlers choking out other wrestlers with wrestlers choking out innocent bystanders. And plus Bryan did use a foreign object to choke Justin Roberts out. While technically they're the same kind of actions, the manner in which they were done and the person at the receiving end are totally different. 

Anyway, I'm certain that he was legitimately released from his contract, but the WWE brings back people after they've fired them all the time so after his 90-day clause is up, it's up to him whether he wants to re-sign with them or go to an organization like TNA. I don't think it's a case of anybody in the locker room not wanting him in the WWE like Mr. Anderson Kennedy so the door is probably always open for him to come back. Personally, I'd like for him to come back as the American Dragon Bryan Danielson with a mean streak and just start kicking everyone's asses. Only recently they were utilizing him right, but from the start they botched his booking with all the stupid losses and underdog angle.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Connect the dots, it was Mattel.
> 
> At worst Danielson is likely brought back in a month.


This exactly. I am sure the people who fired to him explained the situation, and he will probably be back when this blows over.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

what a load of shit if it's real. that almost kills everything WWE had going for them.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So Cena choking orton with hand cuffs isn't choking, so Dolph Ziggler using the sleeper hold isn't choking, so Christian standing on a guy while he's on the ropes isn't choking?

Hypocrites much?


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

BB Dog said:


> So Cena choking orton with hand cuffs isn't choking, so Dolph Ziggler using the sleeper hold isn't choking, so Christian standing on a guy while he's on the ropes isn't choking?
> 
> Hypocrites much?


It's choking, but it's not choking Justin Fucking Roberts the ring announcer lol. The WWE has fired people for all sorts of stupid reasons, I just hope it doesn't leave a sour taste in Bryan's mouth when they offer him a chance to come back.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't give them any ideas now, guys. Anyways, heres for hoping they bring him back fast, they wouldn't really need to wait for the 90-day clause now would they?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

wow....WWE is so pathetic nowadays. Choking someone with his own tie gets someone fired? wow


Finally when they do something interesting and have this great angle they do something to fuck it up. I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because people are onair talent doesnt mean that theyre open to being choked like that

if its true that only a few were in the know about the angle then maybe he didnt know it was going to happen and just because hes a ring announcer doesnt mean hes a legitimate target to get beaten up

everyones like "oh its just a choking" but it was a particularly vicious choking in fullview of the camera to a non-wrestler

if the show wasnt live it would have been edited out, so the fault for showing it is ultimately the directors.

The director should be the one facing questions not bryan. The director should be the one who has to answer to why they cut to that camera


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

i could really go for another nigel vs danielson in tna right about now, or angle danielson


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

Piratebill said:


> Just because people are onair talent doesnt mean that theyre open to being choked like that
> 
> if its true that only a few were in the know about the angle then maybe he didnt know it was going to happen and just because hes a ring announcer doesnt mean hes a legitimate target to get beaten up
> 
> ...


Would have been seen by some in the live audience anyway regardless of the camera angles and tv shots. While the PG rating is a load of crock, to leave up to a producer or camera man to figure out whether what he's filming is PG or not is ridiculous. Cameramen get flack for not being in the right position or angles sometimes, they can't win. They were just doing their jobs IMO. I don't really see anyone at fault in this except for the stupid PG rating and maybe an overreaction to the actions by a number of parties including the WWE once word got out somebody didn't like it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There's tons of thing done on RAW and Smackdown that's worse than what Bryan did, I mean how about the way all the divas have been pinning each other lately, its damn right pornographic lol Not that I am against it but I'm sure some parents would be. How about when JBL tried to run Cena over? How about HHH bursting into Orton's house to beat him up, or Orton kicking people in the head, or Cena being thrown into a light...there's tons of crap that's gives out the wrong message to young people, yet they choose to pick Bryan up on a rule that they themselves choose to ignore quite a lot.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

danielson is realeast from the wwe


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

BB Dog said:


> There's tons of thing done on RAW and Smackdown that's worse than what Bryan did, I mean how about the way all the divas have been pinning each other lately, its damn right pornographic lol Not that I am against it but I'm sure some parents would be. How about when JBL tried to run Cena over? How about HHH bursting into Orton's house to beat him up, or Orton kicking people in the head, or Cena being thrown into a light...there's tons of crap that's gives out the wrong message to young people, yet they choose to pick Bryan up on a rule that they themselves choose to ignore quite a lot.


He's a scapegoat plain and simple, and not established within the WWE hierarchy. Very easy to release him over established talents like the guys you just mentioned...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

mkh said:


> danielson is realeast from the wwe


OMG when!!!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

All we can hope for at this point is that he'll be rehired in a few months. The WWE seemed to be legitimately impressed with his work and it was fairly obvious he was going to be a future star. Unfortunately in this situation someone's head had to roll, and that someone was Danielson. A least those within the WWE don't seem to be upset with him, which is about the best you could hope for in this situation.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

qbizzle said:


> He's a scapegoat plain and simple, and not established within the WWE hierarchy. Very easy to release him over established talents like the guys you just mentioned...


Vince isn't that stupid to realize how well-known Danielson is. He's one technician of the year by PWI for 4 fucking years in a row. The entire IWC knew about his past when he signed


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

peepoholic said:


> You don't think it's entirely possible that this is a work and they've done it stir up a shitstorm in the IWC? If so, mission accomplished.


They don't care enough about the IWC to create a work like this. Besides, the IWC makes up a small percentage of the WWE fanbase so doing a work involving someone's release wouldn't be very effective to the casual fans.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> There's tons of thing done on RAW and Smackdown that's worse than what Bryan did, I mean how about the way all the divas have been pinning each other lately, its damn right pornographic lol Not that I am against it but I'm sure some parents would be. How about when JBL tried to run Cena over? How about HHH bursting into Orton's house to beat him up, or Orton kicking people in the head, or Cena being thrown into a light...there's tons of crap that's gives out the wrong message to young people, yet they choose to pick Bryan up on a rule that they themselves choose to ignore quite a lot.


Yeah, well quit complaining and use your brain. If they've allowed this before then that tells you that they don't have a problem with it, some other group or company who have some clout obviously do. Who that is, no-one knows just now.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Funny, when JBL hanged Chris Jericho with a rope on Raw he kept his job.

When John Cena choked Randy Orton with a chain at Breaking Point he kept his job.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

As noted before, the reason being told for Daniel Bryan's release is because of him choking Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW.

Word is that someone very important complained to WWE officials about the angle with the idea that kids who were watching may think it's fun to choke people with their ties. It's unknown who actually complained but it had to be someone with a lot of power within the company or TV network.

Bryan is being described as a scapegoat by many. It should be noted that Heath Slater nearly did the same thing to John Cena with the ring ropes during the same angle on RAW last week. Randy Orton was also bashed with a door by Edge several weeks ago.

According to a source, WWE does want to bring him back to the roster once the whole thing blows over. We'll keep you posted here on the website.

On a side note, it's highly amusing to read some of the comments posted below on these Bryan Danielson posts. Some of you fans are just so smart.... or think you are!  Relax, just playing! Have a good weekend guys.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> *They don't care enough about the IWC to create a work like this*. Besides, the IWC makes up a small percentage of the WWE fanbase so doing a work involving someone's release wouldn't be very effective to the casual fans.


In the last couple of years WWE has taken a lot of notice of the IWC - too much, in fact. Bryan getting such a big push is down to WWE wanting to be on the IWC's good side, not because they see him as such a talent that will make them money. Evidently it worked, the IWC has been singing WWE's praises as of late as a whole.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Guys, the pressure to punish Danielson didn't come from inside the WWE, so you can stop with the "HOW COME THEY DIDN'T PUNISH WRESTLER X FOR DOING THING Y?!?!" stuff.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Way to ruin your best storyline in years, WWE


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Guys, the pressure to punish Danielson didn't come from inside the WWE, so you can stop with the "HOW COME THEY DIDN'T PUNISH WRESTLER X FOR DOING THING Y?!?!" stuff.


because they sell merchandise..


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

That's a bullshit reason to release him if it is indeed true. And even more bullshit of a reason if they are planning on bringing him back after the situation "blows over." Instead of releasing if they actually did infact do that, why not just sit him down, tell him that they can't have him doing such extreme actions and let him off with a warning? Guys on the roster have done much worse and much more offensive things in the past and are still with the company so I really don't get this if it is true and is the reason why I think and FUCKING HOPE TO GOD that it is a work.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Deacon of Demons said:


> That's a bullshit reason to release him if it is indeed true. And even more bullshit of a reason if they are planning on bringing him back after the situation "blows over." Instead of releasing if they actually did infact do that, why not just sit him down, tell him that they can't have him doing such extreme actions and let him off with a warning? Guys on the roster have done much worse and much more offensive things in the past and are still with the company so I really don't get this if it is true and is the reason why I think and FUCKING HOPE TO GOD that it is a work.


I swear half of you people are retarded.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> because they sell merchandise..



Ugh, I wasn't asking a question.


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

Swag said:


> Vince isn't that stupid to realize how well-known Danielson is. He's one technician of the year by PWI for 4 fucking years in a row. The entire IWC knew about his past when he signed


Yeah, we may be a vocal group, but it probably is a small percentage of the actual fan base. I'd say there are tons of people out there who think Daniel Bryan is his real name. I'm sure it was a tough decision on Vince's part, he knows the repercussions of having a talent like that jump to TNA. He might be confident that he can get BD re-signed once it all blows over.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Ugh, I wasn't asking a question.


oh OK thanks lol..


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> As noted before, the reason being told for Daniel Bryan's release is because of him choking Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW.
> 
> ...


Several weeks ago?? That puts their credibility down the toilet


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Wait a minute? Vince McMahon has two black eyes. Bryan Danielson is 'fired' for no apparent reason.

:hmm:


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

If this is all true... then seriously what is the point of WWE anymore. Wrestling is traditionally a combat sport, combat in my eyes means violence. I'm not asking for barb wire matches or burning tables. But come on, for christ sake.. its fucking wrestling not sesame street. 

I have not complained about PG as I didnt mind it too much, but this is just silly. I live in the UK but i'm guessing that this occurred at 9.30/10.30pm in the States and to my knowledge most kids who are maybe not young enough to know right from wrong yet are in bed at this time on a school night?

Whats the difference between this and a Randy Orton punt to the head? Please someone enlighten me.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Several weeks ago?? That puts their credibility down the toilet


this is why wwe needs their own network tired of b.s.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Vince isn't that stupid to realize how well-known Danielson is. He's one technician of the year by PWI for 4 fucking years in a row. The entire IWC knew about his past when he signed


How much percentage of the audience does the IWC make again? Enough said. Casuals are what bring in the money,and the casuals couldn't give 2 shits if Danielson was on the roster or not. Releasing Danielson doesn't make Vince stupid in the slightest,and i bet he could careless about us net fans.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

SilkWWE said:


> Way to ruin your best storyline in years, WWE


Bryan is 1/8th of the storyline (1/16th, actually, when you factor in his size) so it's no big loss. Barrett and Tarver seem like the two at the front of the storyline anyway. Bryan seemed to go out there with an agenda to make himself look better than the other 7 "you, are not better than me!!!!" - yes, he really is better than you Bryan. On every level.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

darnok said:


> I swear half of you people are retarded.


How does that make me retarded?! It's true, wrestlers have done much more offensive actions in the past. What he was released because he choked the ring announcer? So what, wrestlers have attacked the crew members before in order to get themselves heat. That is what Danielson was doing, he was trying to gain heat. I really don't know what's so retarded about thinkin that it's bullshit that Danielson got released over something that isn't even THAT big of a deal when you compare it to shit that other wrestlers have done in the past.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

So, is it because "someone very important" mentioned that choking people with ties isn't family friendly or the fact that he did it the reason? Because if it's the latter, I'm sure Vince or whoever could have talked with Danielson about it. I know chair shots were banned, but choking is too?? And wasn't there an article that said Vince and the higher ups were well pleased on how the NXT invasion worked?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

So what news source do you guys actually believe? Because anytime any wrestling story is posted from anywhere it's immediately shit on here.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> That report is shit because JBL and Jericho had an angle after Benoit where they were choking each other every other week. There is no 'non-choking policy'.


Also, Heath Slater choked Cena with the ring ropes during the attack, only for a second, but still.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

How are people comparing choking someone with a tie to slamming a door on a shoulder, btw?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

SilkWWE said:


> Way to ruin your best storyline in years, WWE


I wouldn't say that's entirely true. There were 8 NXT guys involved in the storyline, one of them is gone, that still leaves 7, more than enough imo. Barrett, the guy who won and most likely the leader is still there. So I see the storyline continuing, and it's going to be great all the same. One guy doesn't ruin it for me.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Still don't know what to think. I'm not gonna call it legit or worked until I know for sure. Bryan hasn't posted anything online yet except for the one winds of change post. I know if I got released, I'd be all over twitter.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

bulklogan said:


> If this is all true... then seriously what is the point of WWE anymore. Wrestling is traditionally a combat sport, combat in my eyes means violence. I'm not asking for barb wire matches or burning tables. But come on, for christ sake.. its fucking wrestling not sesame street.
> 
> I have not complained about PG as I didnt mind it too much, but this is just silly. I live in the UK but i'm guessing that this occurred at 9.30/10.30pm in the States and to my knowledge most kids who are maybe not young enough to know right from wrong yet are in bed at this time on a school night?
> 
> Whats the difference between this and a Randy Orton punt to the head? Please someone enlighten me.


The whole thing that is confusing me is if Mattel has the power to tell Vince what to do then why in the hell isn't Edge given a warning or fired for what he did his action was far worst. and my British chap the FCC won't let anything slide the show is PG rated can't have someone choking someone else like a dog.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

What a week

Punk faced Cena and didn't lose on Raw

Bryan Danielson gets fired from WWE

Safe to say the IWC just imploded on its self


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I still haven't changed my mind. Every dirt sheet and copy/paste site can come out with whatever story they want. It's not a story from WWE or a direct quote from someone involved, so it doesn't matter to me.

I'm still waiting until Monday.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Onmi said:


> There's no mention of the Spring Cleaning releases on the site.


There's a difference between 'spring cleaning' some divas and releasing a guy, as an example, for choking someone, to pander to your sponsors btw.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone have anything to say about Bryan's tweet being a reference to Barrett's promo "winds of change".


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

It's obvious that someone with power (possibly one of the main sponsors) who doesn't watch Raw was talked about it or someone showed the vid to him, and once he saw it, called Vince and said that he wouldn't continue sponsoring a company that offered this product. That scared the fuck out of him, and saw that the only way to solve it was to have Danielson fired. Once the storm is over he'll come, but it's a fucking shame that storylines have to change just because someone who has no idea about wrestling feels that it won't help his company (understandable but a shame).
That's just my theory...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Thought it was how Sky didn't show him choking Justin Roberts or spitting in Cena's face.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> The whole thing that is confusing me is if Mattel has the power to tell Vince what to do then why in the hell isn't Edge given a warning or fired for what he did his action was far worst. and my British chap the FCC won't let anything slide the show is PG rated can't have someone choking someone else like a dog.



Yeah fair enough about the FCC thing. I dont think the Edge thing is comparable to be honest, it wasnt as bad as the choking. Its the Orton head punt that bothers me as that is totally just as dangerous as choking.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> *There's a difference between 'spring cleaning' some divas and releasing a guy,* as an example, for choking someone, to pander to your sponsors btw.


Sexist ~ !!! 




But yeah, I do agree with what you're saying.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Poilitical bs thats what it is.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Deacon of Demons said:


> How does that make me retarded?! It's true, wrestlers have done much more offensive actions in the past. What he was released because he choked the ring announcer? So what, wrestlers have attacked the crew members before in order to get themselves heat. That is what Danielson was doing, he was trying to gain heat. I really don't know what's so retarded about thinkin that it's bullshit that Danielson got released over something that isn't even THAT big of a deal when you compare it to shit that other wrestlers have done in the past.


Yes you're doing well so far but before you jump around shouting manically, take your thought a little further. If WWE have been fine with worse than that in the past, does that not say to you that someone _outside_ of the WWE has put this pressure on?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I still haven't changed my mind. Every dirt sheet and copy/paste site can come out with whatever story they want. It's not a story from WWE or a direct quote from someone involved, so it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I'm still waiting until Monday.


Havne't gone on the site yet, but it was discussed several pages back that on WWE.COM it did say that they came to terms in releasing Bryan Danielson, that they used both the character Daniel Bryan and real name Bryan Danielson on the site.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

This is frustrating, we aren't going to know anything conclusively until Monday though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The hell does Randy orton have to do with this?


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Havne't gone on the site yet, but it was discussed several pages back that on WWE.COM it did say that they came to terms in releasing Bryan Danielson, that they used both the character Daniel Bryan and real name Bryan Danielson on the site.


Yes, they did acknowledge his real name which leads to the conclusion it was legit save for some crazy WWE style storyline swerve.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> The hell does Randy orton have to do with this?



Choking and a kick to the head. I was using Orton's kick as an example, why dont you get it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> So, he got fired for choking Roberts with a tie, which ties in to a rule they have about choking due to the Benoit tragedy, yet Randy Orton is allowed to fucking drop Stephanie McMahon on her head and kiss her while slithering over her body like a rapist?
> 
> Get the FUCK out of here.


Orton is a bad example because he's gotten away with A LOT of stuff.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Another thing people needs to realize is that WWE released Danielson around 10,11 PM now why the hell would the WWE want to start a kayfabe firing storyline close to midnight when half of the fanbase is asleep?


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

To those that are saying that Bryan Danielson isnt a major part of the storyline then tell me who were the two most memorable wrestlers in that NXT invasion storyline? Barrett and Danielson. Barrett because he was the apparent leader in the whole thing and Danielson because of the spit, kick and chocking. He also is the second or first best wrestler in the NXT faction. Fact is that now this throws a bucket of water to the NXT invasion if true and not a storyline.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Daniels is legit fired- LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Orton is a bad example because he's gotten away with A LOT of stuff.


Why, the complaint came from an external source according to the reports. Orton maybe immune with WWE management but he wouldnt be immune to the FCC. So its not a bad example at all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> Choking and a kick to the head. I was using Orton's kick as an example, why dont you get it?


I was referring to the article that mentioned him and edge.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't compare Orton with someone like Bryan plz.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This tie choking is just an excuse. Its been proven in this thread. 

WWE need to have at least an excuse to release people. 

Its politics. WWE is littered with them.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Wait a minute? Vince McMahon has two black eyes. Bryan Danielson is 'fired' for no apparent reason.
> 
> :hmm:


Looks like he kicked his fucking head in.


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

He worked the crowd alright, he even showed some charisma, but the promo doesn't prove he has great mic skills, it was entertaining, but he wasn't saying anything really special. its easier to do a interview when your in your comfort zone. something he lacks is be able to do a serious promo without having a smile on his face. In the WWE he tried to be serious, but he still showed a smirk on his face.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> Don't compare Orton with someone like Bryan plz.



In what sense? We're talking about incidents not the person. pfft!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Could WWE be working the dirt-sheets by giving them false stories;

1. Vince having black eyes
2. Bryan being fired

Hmm.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I hope not, or we'll look like asshole geeks with no life.

Oh,wait...




KidVideo said:


> He worked the crowd alright, he even showed some charisma, but the promo doesn't prove he has great mic skills, it was entertaining, but he wasn't saying anything really special. its easier to do a interview when your in your comfort zone. something he lacks is be able to do a serious promo without having a smile on his face. In the WWE he tried to be serious, but he still showed a smirk on his face.


-And for that he should be fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- said Vince McMahon

No, just no...


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> I was referring to the article that mentioned him and edge.


Sorry mate


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO PW Insider is reporting Triple H got Danielson fired hold on i'll post.


Edit:i think the guy who posted the story was joking because i dont see the report on the site.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> LMAO PW Insider is reporting Triple H got Danielson fired hold on i'll post.


Sorry but that just SCREAMS kayfabe to me. Too predictable.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> LMAO PW Insider is reporting Triple H got Danielson fired hold on i'll post.


Yessssssssssss, I knew it was him all along.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Just a few things to note:

- WWE's Corporate site does not mention releases unless they're for Wellness Policy-related reasons. It's been that way ever since Policy violations became public.

- If you pay attention to the language of the "reports" that have come out, the story has slowly morphed further and further from one initial detail. Dirt sheets typically do this as a method to gain credibility. And typically, it usually works.

- Victor J is clearly a very angry man.

- If there is a specific reason related to the release or suspension of a WWE superstar, WWE will always mention it in the release statement. Examples include Wellness Policy violations and code of conduct violations. Danielson's release statement did not include either one. If his release was in fact related to choking Justin Roberts, which would've fallen under code of conduct, then one would have to believe that a "code of conduct violation" would've been mentioned.

- The release statement for Danielson provides a direct link to his still-existing NXT profile. Correct me if I'm wrong (and I could be), but this is not typical of a release statement.

- Danielson's Twitter profile was updated *before* the release statement was issued. This could lead one to believe that Danielson was instructed to do this ASAP, and he just happened to do it slightly before his release statement was issued.

- All of these bullet points have been researched by me, not any other dirt sheet or copy/paste site.

In a nutshell, nothing to see here. None of you have any reason to take a reasonable amount of stock in any "report" you read. It could be legit, it could be a work. WWE has clearly left both doors open, which could be exactly what they wanted this whole time.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> LMAO PW Insider is reporting Triple H got Danielson fired hold on i'll post.
> 
> 
> *Edit:i think the guy who posted the story was joking because i dont see the report on the site.*


:no::no::no::banplz:


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> LMAO PW Insider is reporting Triple H got Danielson fired hold on i'll post.
> 
> 
> Edit:i think the guy who posted the story was joking because i dont see the report on the site.


This ^ PW Insider=EPIC FAIL

Why would Trips fire a guy that was trained by his best friend also isn't he doing a movie.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Just a few things to note:
> 
> - WWE's Corporate site does not mention releases unless they're for Wellness Policy-related reasons. It's been that way ever since Policy violations became public.
> 
> ...


Very True that is why this story is big news either way this is HUGE!!!


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

I thinking this is a work to help keep their ratings up. Think about it, Cena is making a movie, Triple H is making a movie, Taker is ''dead'', Orton is hurt, Batista quit, Michaels was force to retire. Who do you have left on RAW to keep the ratings up? NXT and DANIELSON.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL at people using dirtsheets for proof toward either standing. HUGE LOL at that "no-choking" rule. These guys are working hard this weekend. The only way we'll know for sure is this coming Monday and even then we may be left in the dark. I do hope this isn't the last we see of Danielson though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> Victor J is clearly a very angry man



I'm not angry...atleast not anymore.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

One thing is for sure, the IWC will tune into Raw to find out what is up...

Smart move by WWE.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> LOL at people using dirtsheets for proof toward either standing. HUGE LOL at that "no-choking" rule. These guys are working hard this weekend. The only way we'll know for sure is this coming Monday and even then we may be left in the dark. I do hope this isn't the last we see of Danielson though.


Most people were providing their own proof though.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Most people were providing their own proof though.


No, most people were compiling a list of the tiny shreds of information we have. None of it adds up to proof.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Either way, This is BRILLIANT!

Fired or not, WWE can only use this buzz to get peopleTUNING IN to raw for the angle, to see if it's legit.

Like it or not, This is Lighning in a bottle. they can use this to promote the NXT storyline like an exploding powder keg!!

Think of it this way:

Vince comes out and says he fired danielson for his actions, using him as an example to send a message to the invasion. But then Wade and the rest (afew weeks later) gain the upperhand and threaten vince into rehiring "Daniel Bryan" Back...but as Brian Danielson. he caves in.

OR they could wait to rehire him till summerslam...

Picture this:

Wade Barret - Cena - Fatal 4way...Cena wins, but the rookies are outraged and cause mayhem till a rematch is granted. 

*cut to summerslam*

Cena goes for the finisher when...

*Bryan comes through the crowd in street cloths*

Cole: WHAT?!! THATS DANIEL BRYAN!!!

King: WHAT?? HOW?? HE'S NOT SUPPOSED TO BE HERE! HE WAS RELEASED!!

*Brian Kicks Cena's head in, Drags Wade over cena*

Cole: NO!!!! NOT THIS WAY!! NOT LIKE THIS----BARRET WINS?!!


*next night at Raw*

Wade: WWE tried to hold us down, but we had an insurance pollicy...someone they tried to kill, but couldn't...ladies and gentleman...Daniel Bryan is dead...Please welcome, The TRUE muscle of The invasion---BRYAN, DANIELSON!!!




Could be. y'never know!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I just hope that if he's fired he goes and takes the ROH title away from Tyler Black at Death before Dishonor.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Jon Power said:


> Could WWE be working the dirt-sheets by giving them false stories;
> 
> 1. Vince having black eyes
> 2. Bryan being fired
> ...


May be they could have an angle where NXT attacked Vince backstage or something and Bryan kicked him in the head and the face multiple times to give him black eyes , so he got fired .. And then re hires him the next month anyway .. I can just hope 

I'm tired of wrestlers suffering because of interesting angles and WWE PG .. The masked terrorists attacking Hassan was a nice angle but then Hassan got fired , they wanted to repackage him , but he just left and that was such a big loss .. I was really enjoying Hassan's heel run ..

And now I have to deal with the Bryan Danielson firing .. If only there was someone who interested me more than Hassan is Bryan .. He was truly being build well , he is a fantastic wrestler and his involvement in the NXT angle was the best WWE had going for at the moment .. Now I have to deal with half talented people on my screen trying hard to get over fpalm ..

If Bryan isn't rehired and goes back to ROH , it will be a sad sad day for me , irrespective of the fact whether he would have been a big star in the WWE ..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

If Michael Cole mentions his release on Raw, he’s safe
If Michael Cole doesn’t mention his release on Raw, he’s gone.

Needless to say, I really hope he mentions his "release" from the company.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

maybe, if this whole things a work..

vince mcmahon came out two weeks ago and said bret would have to make tough decisions that wouldnt necessarily be popular. well, what if he "fired" daniel bryan for what he did last week?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't Slater choke Cena with the ropes?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I admire your faith Evolution (lol). Very logical way of looking at it. It seem curious why they gave no reason at all why Danielson was released. And interestingly enough, the wrestler that was released is an IWC favourite. Surely the WWE know about how the IWC goes batshit crazy over any 'future endeavor' statement released. People on this forum went ballistic over the release of Carlito, Mickie and Kennedy. It seems to be one of the few things that grabs everyone's attention nowadays. So surely WWE corporate. They are going in a more realistic angle nowadays, and what better way of making things more 'real' than the hatred everyone has for PG and future endeavors?

Thanks to the internet, all of us here new that the NXT invasion wasnt real. So we werent drawn into the storyline as a regular viewer. But a released statement from the official WWE site, that could be enough to convince everyone, even the smarks.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

How can people still hope he's still on contract? It's fucking impossible!! It doesn't make sense storyline-wise (he doesn't have a contract), so he's really gone.
As far as we know, it may have been him who asked the release...


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Didn't Slater choke Cena with the ropes?


No, he was going to but Wade told him no.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I admire your faith Evolution (lol). Very logical way of looking at it. *It seem curious why they gave no reason at all why Danielson was released.* And interestingly enough, the wrestler that was released is an IWC favourite. Surely the WWE know about how the IWC goes batshit crazy over any 'future endeavor' statement released. People on this forum went ballistic over the release of Carlito, Mickie and Kennedy. It seems to be one of the few things that grabs everyone's attention nowadays. So surely WWE corporate. They are going in a more realistic angle nowadays, and what better way of making things more 'real' than the hatred everyone has for PG and future endeavors?


They didn't provide a reason/cause as to why the released Benjamin, Mickie, Helms, Knox, Snuka, Kennedy ect ect

He's not in the WWE anymore. The ride is over. He may be back by the end of the year when the shit storm calms down, but by then he'll hve to start all over agian. One can either accept it and move on or be in denial.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Swag said:


> And pretty much show all ROH and Indy wrestlers they have almost no chance of making it? Yea, great logic. It happen with McGuiessness, Danielson and plenty of guys before this.
> 
> It's not like their are other companies that would love to get assosciated with WWE to make their toys


I would love for the rights to go to MacFarlane, their toys are so mouch more realistic as well as having more points of articulation. One can dream, right?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Most people were providing their own proof though.


There's no proof of anything so that's impossible. All we know that is concrete is that Danielson changed his Twitter and that WWE announced that they released him. Anything else is mere speculation or based of past, unrelated facts.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

wow... if he was fired for that angle then that is complete bullshit... his choking of Justin Roberts really helped sell the angle... hell he helped sell NXT... this makes number 2 for superstars w/ potential to be the future of the business (not the company, the business itself) first mohammed hassan and now Daniel Bryan... freaking ridiculous.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition-sign.html?

Hell, I know these things never work, but maybe if the IWC bitches loud enough, WWE will have no option but to sign Bryan Danielson.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Puggle said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition-sign.html?
> 
> Hell, I know these things never work, but maybe if the IWC bitches loud enough, WWE will have no option but to sign Bryan Danielson.


I signed, if you could a 1000 signatures than that would be huge and that could catch the WWE executives eyes.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wasn't there a re-sign Muhamad Hassan petition as well? How about the end PG petitions i'm sure those are working.


----------



## Icco (Jan 25, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> maybe, if this whole things a work..
> 
> vince mcmahon came out two weeks ago and said bret would have to make tough decisions that wouldnt necessarily be popular. well, what if he "fired" daniel bryan for what he did last week?


This is by far the most believable "work" scenario that I've read. Vince was awfully excited that night in Austin...and we can all agree that IF it turns out to be a work..that it was beautifully executed.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I signed, if you could a 1000 signatures than that would be huge and that could catch the WWE executives eyes.


No, it wouldn't. Your sense reality is severely warped.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Wasn't there a re-sign Muhamad Hassan petition as well? How about the end PG petitions i'm sure those are working.


There was a "Give Christian a push!" petition, he then was given career suicide in the form of a program with Hornswoggle and Vickie.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I signed, if you could a 1000 signatures than that would be huge and that could catch the WWE executives eyes.


Yeah, keep dreaming


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

In light of previous suggestions to have a petition or some shit like that, may I make a valid and respectable suggestion.... riot. The end.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I signed, if you could a 1000 signatures than that would be huge and that could catch the WWE executives eyes.


Sorry, brother, 1000 signatures won't be nearly enough to catch the eye of the WWE HQ's janitor.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Just a few things to note:
> 
> - WWE's Corporate site does not mention releases unless they're for Wellness Policy-related reasons. It's been that way ever since Policy violations became public.
> 
> ...


I have said this numerous times before, and I'll say it again. This is a very smart man.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

FAWONLINE

*The NXT invasion on RAW and the recent storyline with Daniel Bryan vs. Michael Cole are examples of a new company philosophy where they want to do more angles that are “out of the WWE norm.” The movement now is to give the shows a more reality-based feel.*

http://corporate.wwe.com/news/releases_2010.jsp - No Danielson reported

Come on guys we're better then this, can't believe you're buying into this.

Danielson's god damn twitter has a quote said by Wade Barrett about nXt


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Didn't Slater choke Cena with the ropes?


He started to, but someone told him to cut it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPRqMsocD7c Go to about 9:01, you can hear someone saying, "Hey! Hey!" and he immediately drops the rope.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Power said:


> Bryan is 1/8th of the storyline (1/16th, actually, when you factor in his size) so it's no big loss. Barrett and Tarver seem like the two at the front of the storyline anyway. Bryan seemed to go out there with an agenda to make himself look better than the other 7 "you, are not better than me!!!!" - yes, he really is better than you Bryan. On every level.


And both are better than your idol on every level.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Puggle said:


> Sorry, brother, 1000 signatures won't be nearly enough to catch the eye of the WWE HQ's janitor.


Very true then how many people does a 3.0 rating equal... I'm just curious.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

You're late the Corporate site shit has already been explained brah.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Very true then how many people does a 3.0 rating equal... I'm just curious.


Around 4.4 million viewers.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

tuwind said:


> He started to, but someone told him to cut it out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPRqMsocD7c Go to about 9:01, you can hear someone saying, "Hey! Hey!" and he immediately drops the rope.


I think someone mentioned it earlier that it was Barrett. Also, maybe they said it not because of choking, but because its Cena. If he was choked out and all that, it wouldn't have been as believable when he did the thumbs up.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

And how many people are apart of the IWC? No less than 20,000-100,000 people i'm guessing,and i highly doubt Vince gives a shit about pissing off a few thousand people he's probably laughing tbh.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Puggle said:


> Around 4.4 million viewers.


so say half of those fans are adults and IWC's and the other half is children 5-14

that 2.2 million viewers on one and 2.2 on the other if you guy half your auidence to sign the petition than just maybe this might work?

PS;I know this sounds crazy but it could work!!!


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Just a few things to note:
> 
> - WWE's Corporate site does not mention releases unless they're for Wellness Policy-related reasons. It's been that way ever since Policy violations became public.
> 
> ...


The corporate site only posts wellness policy violations.

Victor J is angry because everyone here is in complete denial.

The WWE will not always give a reason for a release. Case in point: http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/14322408

Atlas' release statement still links to his alumni page.

Its a known fact that Danielson knew before he was fired that it was going to happen. He probably changed it sooner rather than later to avoid confusion.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

his wwe profile's been removed.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> so say half of those fans are adults and IWC's and the other half is children 5-14
> 
> that 2.2 million viewers on one and 2.2 on the other if you guy half your auidence to sign the petition than just maybe this might work?
> 
> PS;I know this sounds crazy but it could work!!!


I have a very hard time believing the IWC's population is in the millions.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1276370655



> - Dave Meltzer is reporting that Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) is seeking independent bookings. He apparently was given the impression that the sides could do business again somewhere down the road.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The only thing strange about it is that NOBODY has talked about it yet. The only thing we know is that WWE.com says he's fired but, wouldn't he have said something to family, friends or something? And if he did, someone would have talked already about the reasons he was fired. This is the only thing that makes me wonder if it's true. It's been, what?, 17 hours since it appeared in the web page and I'd expect SOMEONE involved in it to talk about it.
It's just that it came out of nowhere and I suppose someone must have asked Danielson what the fuck happened...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> his wwe profile's been removed.


Welp there ya go people. I dare the denial to continue beyond this point.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I have a very hard time believing the IWC's population is in the millions.


I was under the impression that the IWC was larger than most small countries.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> so say half of those fans are adults and IWC's and the other half is children 5-14
> 
> that 2.2 million viewers on one and 2.2 on the other if you guy half your auidence to sign the petition than just maybe this might work?
> 
> PS;I know this sounds crazy but it could work!!!


Keep in mind that the IWC makes up only about 5-10% of WWE's fanbase. Cut out the slackers and those who don't give a damn about Danielson and your number has shrunk greatly.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

I know I'm gonna get downrepped, but whatever.

If his release isn't kayfabe, then good riddance.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

adri17 said:


> The only thing strange about it is that NOBODY has talked about it yet. The only thing we know is that WWE.com says he's fired but, wouldn't he have said something to family, friends or something? And if he did, someone would have talked already about the reasons he was fired. This is the only thing that makes me wonder if it's true. It's been, what?, 17 hours since it appeared in the web page and I'd expect SOMEONE involved in it to talk about it.
> It's just that it came out of nowhere and I suppose someone must have asked Danielson what the fuck happened...


He did change his twitter account name from what WWE was calling him, to his indy name.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> And how many people are apart of the IWC? No less than 20,000-100,000 people i'm guessing,and i highly doubt Vince gives a shit about pissing off a few thousand people he's probably laughing tbh.


This site alone has nearly 200,000 members so you would be surpirsed


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

his profile wasn't removed:

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> He did change his twitter account name from what WWE was calling him, to his indy name.


So? He also mentioned his name in WWE TV so your point is nt really that valid.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

If this is true, then its a damn tragedy


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> This site alone has nearly 200,000 members so you would be surpirsed


That adds to my point tbh. About 90% if not more from this site are apart of the IWC. Now combine that with the number of smarks on the WWE Universe forum & other wrestling forums we still would barely scratch the surface of 1 million most likely.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

No, it hasn't. I just looked. His profile is still on WWE.com. In fact, in the very same section, Michael Tarver is the only rookie listed without a pro, that being Carlito, who of course was released.


ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Hell, I know these things never work, but maybe if the IWC bitches loud enough, WWE will have no option but to sign Bryan Danielson.


There was a Muhammad Hassan petition quite a few years ago that got over 200,000 signatures I believe, and it still didn't work. That was, I'm fairly certain, the largest petition ever. And if not, the largest in recent memory.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> No, it hasn't. I just looked. His profile is still on WWE.com. In fact, in the very same section, Michael Tarver is the only rookie listed without a pro, that being Carlito, who of course was released.
> 
> There was a Muhammad Hassan petition quite a few years ago that got over 200,000 signatures I believe, and it still didn't work. That was, I'm fairly certain, the largest petition ever. And if not, the largest in recent memory.


Carlito has also been released for 3 weeks.

Danielson hasn't even gone for 24 hours. Kennedy's profile was up several days after he was released anyway, so failure to immediatly remove his profile is not indicative of anything.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

VanHammerFan said:


> Danielson hasn't even gone for 24 hours. Kennedy's profile was up several days after he was released anyway, so failure to immediatly remove his profile is *not indicative of anything.*


The bolded part of your post has kind of been my point this whole time.

NOTHING posted by the dirt sheets, copy/paste sites, etc. is indicative of anything. It's all speculation right now.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> No, it hasn't. I just looked. His profile is still on WWE.com. In fact, in the very same section, Michael Tarver is the only rookie listed without a pro, that being Carlito, who of course was released.
> 
> There was a Muhammad Hassan petition quite a few years ago that got over 200,000 signatures I believe, and it still didn't work. That was, I'm fairly certain, the largest petition ever. And if not, the largest in recent memory.


Yeah i just checked myself.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

You know, this wouldn't be such a big deal if we weren't all Tweetin' and bloggin' and readin' the dirtsheets...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There is only one logical solution.

Have Edge sleep with Danielson's girlfriend, and then have Danielson jump the barricade and attack Edge. The crowd will then be inspired to demand Danielson back, where he will fight Edge in a cage match at Vengeance.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

EvoLution™;8506454 said:


> The bolded part of your post has kind of been my point this whole time.
> 
> NOTHING posted by the dirt sheets, copy/paste sites, etc. is indicative of anything. It's all speculation right now.


Speculation as to what? 

- Speculation that the reason(s) why he was released? then yes that's complete Speculation.

- Speculation as to if Danielson has in fact been released? then there is no speculation because it is a stone cold fact that Bryan Danielson has been released.

The only reason why people haven't come to terms with it is becuase right when the news was broken dirtsheets questioned it and said it was a work, they have since all retracted their statements.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Danielson has been fired? Is this legit? The JR tie thing wasnt scripted? Im confused now :\
Also if he is fired surely a thread of its own would be welcomed? I had no idea untill someone mentioned something on another thread then i was like :\ i see no thread on this...ill check here but im sure there would be atleast 1 made outside this.

I hope its not true. Travesty if it is.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Its part of the angle bank on it.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> That adds to my point tbh. About 90% if not more from this site are apart of the IWC. Now combine that with the number of smarks on the WWE Universe forum & other wrestling forums we still would barely scratch the surface of 1 million most likely.


and 1 million makes up a pretty good amount of wrestling fans. if we can assume atleast 500k are in the US then we do contribute to the ratings quite heavily.


----------



## TheShockmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

This is all a work


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn when this is proven to be fact i wonder what hell this place will be in.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is fucking bullshit and that is my initial reaction to reading the reports about the Justin Roberts thing. I've finally went on the net after hearing about the release last night and being shocked. I've been at work got, home had a few beers, got a little drunk and forgot about Danielson. Finally I remembered what I was suppose to do and really excited I went to Wrestling-News.com to find out all the latest details which to me is like opening a present on Christmas morning as a little kid.

When I found out the reason was because he was breaking the pg mold and choked Justin Roberts with the tie I right away became very angry about this. So what their saying is it's not all staged and Danielson did that on his own? Why couldn't wwe just say they told Danielson to do that to avoid trouble with the network or whoever was the higher power that got Danielson fired. This all still doesn't make any sense but I'm sure some of you are trying to puzzle it altogether. If you find out please share it with us who you think the person that got Danielson fired was and why Vince or Stephanie would go through with firing one of the biggest stars wwe has had the chance of making since John Cena.

I really hope this does lead to him getting signed back when it's all sorted out. I really feel bad for the guy to no end. If he does never get the chance to get back to WWE and make himself one of the biggest names in professional wrestling history once and for all I think TNA is better for him at this point than ROH again. Sure TNA is a pretty terrible show right now but if Heyman gets hired and books like it's being rumored and Russo and all those other goons like Ed Ferrara and Bishoff get fired I think TNA could turn around and Danielson in TNA would be perfect. We already know Danielson could have much better matches in TNA with Angle, Wolfe, and others but it's not like Danielson can't have any great matches in WWE. It's all up to WWE to see what they have in him. It's such a shame it had to come to all of this though. Now WWE upset the guy probably. If he goes to TNA it wouldn't hurt the WWE or be the biggest mistake Vince McMahon has ever made but I'm pretty sure WWE will regret it when they realize even though wrestling is a "dirty" word that they are at an all time low in that department and he is the best of them all right now.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

VanHammerFan said:


> Speculation as to what?
> 
> - Speculation that the reason(s) why he was released? then yes that's complete Speculation.
> 
> ...


In case you haven't noticed by the pattern of my posts, I have taken nothing the dirt sheets have said seriously at all.

The only reason it's speculation is because WWE has been owning the internet with great consistency lately, and this is the internet's #1 guy. It's not speculation because the dirt sheets said so; it's speculation because people have to admit that WWE could be at work again.

I'm not trying to defy the release statement. But I AM saying that to accept it as complete fact, at this point, would be foolish.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> Speculation as to what?
> 
> - Speculation that the reason(s) why he was released? then yes that's complete Speculation.
> 
> ...


Where's your proof? You're just listening to dirtsheets. *NO ONE* knows what's real or not until RAW is on, so until then let's keep this "It's real"/"No it's a work" stuff shut.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Where's your proof? You're just listening to dirtsheets. *NO ONE* knows what's real or not until RAW is on, so until then let's keep this "It's real"/"No it's a work" stuff shut.


The proof is on the website. The reason there is speculation is because people are in denial. He has gone.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's obviously not 100% certain that Bryan has been released, although it is looking likely. I'm pretty certain we will know for sure once RAW has aired. If they mention him, its storyline, if they don't, he's gone.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Where's your proof? You're just listening to dirtsheets. *NO ONE* knows what's real or not until RAW is on, so until then let's keep this "It's real"/"No it's a work" stuff shut.


Go to WWE.com. 

That is bona fide 100%. 100 times they have future endeavored someone, 100 times said worker has been released. Get this, WWE.com is batting a perfect .1000 when they report a guy has been released.

I don't get it, for the hundreds of other releases it is proof enough hat said worker is no longer with the company and now all of the sudden it's not? Give me a god damn break.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Damn when this is proven to be fact i wonder what hell this place will be in.


What will you do if it's proven to be a work? You have no idea if it's a work or legit so quit acting like you do. That goes for everyone by the way.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> I don't get it, for the hundreds of other releases it is proof enough hat said worker is no longer with the company and now all of the sudden it's not? Give me a god damn break.


Because this whole NXT angle has been pushing the boundaries between fact and fiction. I'm starting to believe WWE will do anything to make something look legit.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

u guys have facebook? if you can see the facebook of the wwe universe..there's some riot over there lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> Go to WWE.com. That is bonified 100%. 100 times they have future endeavored someone, 100 times they have never lied and they have in fatc been released. Get this, WWE.com is batting a perfect .1000 when they report a guy has been released.
> 
> I don't get it, for the hundreds of other releases it is proof enough hat said worker is no longer with the company and now all of the sudden it's not? Give me a god damn break.


Like WWE has never used WWE.com for storylines. All I'm saying is wait till RAW instead of believing reports that know nothing now as well but is just guessing.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

DirtSheet88 said:


> The proof is on the website. The reason there is speculation is because people are in denial. He has gone.


If people want to be in "denial" then let them be in denial.

They ain't hurting anyone.

I like to take a wait and see approach myself.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Like WWE has never used WWE.com for storylines. All I'm saying is wait till RAW instead of believing reports that know nothing now as well but is just guessing.


I guess some of you can put on your "be the booker hats" and speculate and there's nothing I can do about it.

I'll just stick to the 100% of WWE.com. 

A concrete 100% > Pretend bookers/dirtsheet speculation. I guess you can wait until Monday to find out what is already a proven fact.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

My question is why you're letting yourself get so pissed off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeff Hardy was attacked in a staircase two years ago. Just sayin'.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope Jon Power returns to continue his trolling.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a little bit like if Edison's lightbulb had been pulled from sale because someone burned their finger on a prototype. Assuming it's legit.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Jeff Hardy was attacked in a staircase two years ago. Just sayin'.


Exactly my point lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> My question is why you're letting yourself get so pissed off.


ITS STILL REAL TO H--

Eh, fuck it, I can't even do it :side:


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> The bolded part of your post has kind of been my point this whole time.
> 
> NOTHING posted by the dirt sheets, copy/paste sites, etc. is indicative of anything. It's all speculation right now.


It's on WWE.com, no-one's basing it only on the dirt-sheets.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys, didn't know that anyone noticed but..

*@WWEMichaelCole - Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.

@WWEMichaelCole - It is inappropriate for what Daniel Bryan did this past Monday. Very disrespectful, I've seen enough from this vintage sore loser.*

Don't know if Michael Cole's twitter is real, or not but.. Just to notice you


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Even Michael Cole is making it confusing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe it's fake. If real Cole is trying too damn hard to be in kayfabe hence me thinking it's fake.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> hey guys, didn't know that anyone noticed but..
> 
> *@WWEMichaelCole - Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


The Vintage sore loser leads me to think this is fake.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> hey guys, didn't know that anyone noticed but..
> 
> *@WWEMichaelCole - Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


It's fake. Cole doesn't have a Twitter account.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No way that's real. How could Cole fire him?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Jeff Hardy was attacked in a staircase two years ago. Just sayin'.


an..and?

The huge red flag for that it was legit is how they presented the information. For instance, the Jeff Hardy staircase deal, it was the first thing you saw on WWE.com and the broke right before a major PPV. When Vince McMahon was "killed", what was they first thing you saw on WWE.com? It was a big fucking picture of a burning limo. 

My point is that if it was a work and would contribute to the angle, why would they treat it so nonchalant and treat it like they do 98% of every other release? It's because it's not a work. If it was a work, it would have been the first headline in the picture box so everybody who visited WWE.com knew that Daniel Bryan was released (and it probably would have said "Released for his actions this past Monday" so it gives him even more credibility). How can the development of Daniel Bryan benefit from something that probably half the WWE universe has no idea happened?

This is like trying to teach long division to a special ed class. fucking impossible.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Jeff Hardy was attacked in a staircase two years ago. Just sayin'.


I know they often use the website to promote storylines. But what he's saying is that they've NEVER used the website to promote a worked firing. Everytime they've announced someone released, they have been released. There haven't been any storyline driven firings.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL! After seeing he has 22 followers & 3 tweets i bet my left nut that account is 100% fake.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well.. we just have to wait till monday night to confirm if this is legit or not..


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> hey guys, didn't know that anyone noticed but..
> 
> *@WWEMichaelCole - Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


well if thats true then i think its safe to assume its a work to get him over as a heel announcer and further the story, He will probably be resigned with bryan danielson or James smith based on recent names from the WWE.
Raw should reveal a lot. If we get a cole promo on it then work. If it carries on with no mention of it at all then it could be real
@people saying its fake, He does have legit WWE profiles on his profile. WWEs own, Cena, Matthews, Nxts own. If it wasnt real i dont think he would add people cole actually talks to on it. Logic doesnt match with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Exactly my point lol.


Aslo it's not like the WWE hasn't used other things to throw the IWC for a loop, how many times has the ref thrown a "X" up and it's for a fake injury.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I know they often use the website to promote storylines. But what he's saying is that they've NEVER used the website to promote a worked firing. Everytime they've announced someone released, they have been released. There haven't been any storyline driven firings.


Taker? I don't remember how it was handled on the website except that they removed his profile from the Smackdown roster page and put it on the WWE Alumni page.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

=O

Maybe! Maybe, Cole has had Daniel Bryan 'fired' because he has lots of power, now he will lead NXT stable and says that he got rid of Bryan because he didn't need someone like that in the group. Then Bryan can return as a face and kick his head in.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Taker? I don't remember how it was handled on the website except that they removed his profile from the Smackdown roster page and put it on the WWE Alumni page.


 Do you mean the 'banishing' thing? If so, I don't remember them annoucing his release. But not sure it was the 'future endeavoured' release in the news section, not sure though,


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

it's so confusing, because i saw that of Michael Cole's "Twitter Acount" on www.411mania.com/wrestling which they reproduced what "Cole" said and What Chikara says about Daniel Bryan's release..


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Do you mean the 'banishing' thing? If so, I don't remember them annoucing his release. But not sure tbh.


They did, I remember when I cried when I thought it was real.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Thought it was a work initially, but I'm buying that it's legit. 

They don't gain anything from doing some angle where he's "released" and they "bring him back." He's not even over. It would work with Matt Hardy though right now.

Add to it, Danielson doesn't have a kayfabe contract with any brand, so mentioning that he was fired, defeats the purpose of NXT.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I know they often use the website to promote storylines. But what he's saying is that they've NEVER used the website to promote a worked firing. Everytime they've announced someone released, they have been released. There haven't been any storyline driven firings.


Exactly my point. There is a first time for everything, a small bump that confuses the fans if it is real or not.

-Heels and faces hugging at the MSG incident
-Wrestler invading another promotion for nWo
-Austin stunning announcer who happens to be owner of the WWF
-Drew is loved by Triple H backstage and gets 'chosen one push', which in turn makes everyone hate him

And now we have Danielson. King of the Indies and IWC. His entire storyline so far is internet based. His indie history. His name. Cole hating him. The last drop of kayfabe left is in the WWE press releases on WWE.com. What better way to shake up and scare the Danielson marks?

I'm not saying it happened, but its possible.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> well if thats true then i think its safe to assume its a work to get him over as a heel announcer and further the story, He will probably be resigned with bryan danielson or James smith based on recent names from the WWE.
> Raw should reveal a lot. If we get a cole promo on it then work. If it carries on with no mention of it at all then it could be real



It's fake he has 22 followers & 3 tweets all about Danielson's firing. Really? He can easily follow legits.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> They did, I remember when I cried when I thought it was real.


So they *did* announce his release, I wasn't sure since it was a couple of years ago. I guess we have a precedent now


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

More on Fake Michael Cole:

@WWEMichaelCole 

I will not tolerate rude comments on my profile. Like I said, Daniel Bryan is a tool!
3 minutes ago via web

BY THE WAY GUYS, I'VE DISCOVERED ABOUT THIS MICHAEL COLE TWITTER ACOUNT(EVEN IF IT'S FAKE OR NOT) IN WWW.411MANIA.COM/WRESTLING.. check on there..


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> They did, I remember when I cried when I thought it was real.


You are telling me that after the match you went on WWE.com and read this:

"WWE has come to terms on the release of The Undertaker (Marc Calloway). We wish Marc the best in all future endeavors."

Bullshit. The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I guess we will find out more on Monday night, but now Meltzer is reporting that he is seeking indy bookings, this does seem legit. I can't believe they would fire him over the Roberts thing, thats just ridiculous. There's plenty of guys over the years who have done far worse and still kept their jobs. Hope he returns at some point, but if not, I can still watch him on ROH


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

victor j's posting in this thread too much.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> You are telling me that after the match you went on WWE.com and read this:
> 
> "WWE has come to terms on the release of The Undertaker (Marc Calloway). We wish Marc the best in all future endeavors."
> 
> Bullshit. The burden of proof is on you.


 Indeed, that's what I thought. I find it hard to believe they would put that on their site...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> More on Fake Michael Cole:
> 
> @WWEMichaelCole
> 
> ...


The Dirtsheets cant even tell if a crappy Twitter account is real or fake.

Wow.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> *Thought it was a work initially, but I'm buying that it's legit.
> 
> They don't gain anything from doing some angle where he's "released" and they "bring him back." He's not even over. It would work with Matt Hardy though right now.
> 
> Add to it, Danielson doesn't have a kayfabe contract with any brand, so mentioning that he was fired, defeats the purpose of NXT*.


Got to agree with this pieces are starting to connect themselves but I wouldn't be suprised if Danielson is resigned in a month of twos time. Because the WWE and him are in a good working relationship so let this boil over and he'll be back!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

JR's take on the situation:



> ...I was surprised to get up Saturday morning and to read that Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson had been released from WWE. I am not sure of the exact circumstances and until that information is confirmed it's hard to make any definitive comments. Bryan is a talented wrestler who is not going to have any trouble finding work. His in ring style is unique, the young man has certainly paid his 'dues,' what ever that means now days, and he's arguably the most talked about performer on NXT. Certainly Bryan leaves WWE with momentum and with more fans knowing his name than at any point in his career. Plus, who is to say that Bryan will never return to WWE? There may be a great deal more to this matter than any of us know or, honestly, need to know at this time...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not sure if posted.



> Listening to audio report just now with Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez. Meltzer is saying he was told that there was "no logic" to the decision. The call came from Vince but he was pressured into it by someone from outside of the company who is very important to them. Danielson is supposedly now looking for Indy dates. Still has 90 day no compete clause. Internally people were saying "we just handed TNA a main eventer in 90 days" but Danielson was told by WWE that he will be able to be back with them in the future.
> 
> Says that in theory it COULD still be a work but if it is then they are working the entire company (including office guys like Marketing) which would't make much sense.
> 
> Says that currently there is a "much bigger situation going on with a much bigger name that would just boggle your mind."


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> victor j's posting in this thread too much.


I probably have over 30 post in this thread alone by now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> victor j's posting in this thread too much.


he's dedicated to his craft


----------



## LarryZbyszko (Nov 5, 2009)

Even though WWE says that Danielson can come back why would he? Wouldn't he be pissed at them?

TNA better be calling him soon


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> Not sure if posted.


Someone in the Indy DVD thread said they heard Triple H was involved on another site.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure how much the corporate site is updated but under latest news it does not have Bryan Danielson's release and it had Carlitos release on the exact date. 
http://corporate.wwe.com/


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> It's fake he has 22 followers & 3 tweets all about Danielson's firing. Really? He can easily follow legits.


why could he not have just opened one to stir this story?
Either way we will know soon enough anyway, i dont use twitter but im sure cena will seee it, text cole asking why he is saying that (if its not true and fake) cole will be like :\ wtf are you on about?
then we get cena calling out wwemichaelcole and thus proving him fake.
i just fail sto see why you would create an account and risk being found out by adding the main guy in this angle as a friend lol kinda backwards to me.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Fuck you WWE.

Pathetic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Even though WWE says that Danielson can come back why would he? Wouldn't he be pissed at them?
> 
> TNA better be calling him soon


Well if the release was amicable, say, something both parties discussed beforehand, then its easy to see Danielson returning within a few months time. That's assuming any of this is true of course.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Even though WWE says that Danielson can come back why would he? Wouldn't he be pissed at them?
> 
> TNA better be calling him soon


I don't think he is pissed. Maybe a bit disappointed because Vince basically had to fire him. Like some source said, an outside power adviced Vince to take action and I'm sure this was the only thing Vince could do to make "them" happy. I don't know who "they" are but I'm sure it has something to do with either Linda's political career or some share holders/business thing.

They will probably bring him back as soon as this situation cools down. 

Please, don't go to TNA.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> Not sure how much the corporate site is updated but under latest news it does not have Bryan Danielson's release and it had Carlitos release on the exact date.
> http://corporate.wwe.com/


They only report wellness violations on the Corporate site.


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wonder why Bill Apter has not posted this news on http://www.1wrestling.com/ ? I wonder if he and Joey Styles still have a close relationship. Hmmm....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

LarryZbyszko said:


> Even though WWE says that Danielson can come back why would he? Wouldn't he be pissed at them?
> 
> TNA better be calling him soon


A.) It won't be that long before he is resigned say three months

B.)He's in good graces of Vince McMahon.

C.)Would you think WWE would let him go without making him sure that he can resign with them after this whole thing blows over.


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe he had something to do with the fact that vince mcmahon had 2 black eyes and cuts to his face lol. Could be an angle.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Fuck you WWE.
> 
> Pathetic.


I agree.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennedyowns said:


> Not sure how much the corporate site is updated but under latest news it does not have Bryan Danielson's release and it had Carlitos release on the exact date.
> http://corporate.wwe.com/


WWE only announces wellness related releases on the Corporate site.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

5*RVD said:


> I don't think he is pissed. Maybe a bit disappointed because Vince basically had to fire him. Like some source said, an outside power adviced Vince to take action and I'm sure this was the only thing Vince could do to make "them" happy. I don't know who "they" are but I'm sure it has something to do with either *Linda's political career or some share holders/business thing.*
> 
> They will probably bring him back as soon as this situation cools down.
> 
> Please, don't go to TNA.


That would make a whole lot of sense....


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL.. FAKE MICHAEL COLE IS ON A RAMPAGE IN TWITTER

@WWEMichaelCole

_You guys want answers!? Is that what you nerds want!?
less than a minute ago via web

The Internet and Daniel Bryan have one thing in common: Both are a bunch of egotistical hard headed know-it-all maniacs!
5 minutes ago via web

You are all a bunch of critics, what do you internet dweebs know about WWE? NOTHING!
9 minutes ago via web

Good thing that loser changed his name to Bryan Danielson. He can go back to the Indies for all I care, no body needs him!
14 minutes ago via web_


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

whatever way you look at this, work or legit, you can be certain that there will be alot of interested viewers on monday night.
And Vince will be more than happy with that......the prick


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> That would make a whole lot of sense....


It would. Linda is Vince's wife and I'm sure he would do anything to support her. 
And considering WWE is a billion dollar company they have to take business related affairs really serious and even though Vince might have liked Bryan's work so far, he had to take action.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sold on the firing. Had it not been planned, don't you think they wouldn't have showed the choking? If it's true, then FUCK YOU WWE, seriously. Every time I warm up to someone, he gets fired or some other bullshit happens. WTF?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

More on Fake Cole's rampage:

@WWEMichaelCole

Of course I would take off on Raw, I wasn't going to let bitter losers like Daniel Bryan try and attack me!
less than 10 seconds ago via web


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

His last action on WWE television was kicking John Cena's head in.
Thank you for the memories, Bryan.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Pittsburgh said:


> I'm not sold on the firing. Had it not been planned, don't you think they wouldn't have showed the choking? If it's true, then FUCK YOU WWE, seriously. Every time I warm up to someone, he gets fired or some other bullshit happens. WTF?


The choking part was edited on the Superstars, NXT and Smackdown replays.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

If this is legit, it's evident that the WWE absolutely did not want to do this and why would they? You never want to release a relatively popular talented wrestler who just signed a long term contact. That is bad business in all fronts and everyone knows that the WWE tries ridiculously hard to keep good talent around, no matter what that talent does (see: Randy Orton, Carlito, countless others). The heat should be strictly pointed at whoever the outside source/company was that pressured WWE into firing Danielson, if that particular rumor is true. 

Also, you sponsor an event that is based on violence and sex appeal, no matter the rating and you put pressure to fire someone over...violence... That's where my heat is going to go.

Now this is all under the assumption that the news is legit and the WWE isn't just working everyone.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh well, to look on the bright side, if he heads back to ROH he'll be much more marketable thanks to WWE and may help the company to get more recognition. I just hope he stays the fuck away from TNA. If they can't utilise Cristopher Daniels, a guy who's been with them for years, they're in no position to use Danielson right now.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> Oh well, to look on the bright side, if he heads back to ROH he'll be much more marketable thanks to WWE and may help the company to get more recognition. I just hope he stays the fuck away from TNA. If they can't utilise Cristopher Daniels, a guy who's been with them for years, they're in no position to use Danielson right now.


Totally agree. I'm sure the guy would be wasted in TNA. 

If the WWE really are working everyone, that would be beyond amazing. But I really do think he is gone from the WWE. Its a terrible shame, but not the end of the world, and I think he will be back soon enough if these reports are accurate.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> Not sure if posted.


much bigger thing? there is not much better than bryan danielson so this "much bigger thing" if real better be something good


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually snicker when IWC people threaten to never watch again because something pisses them off. What was my initial reaction when I heard about this and realized that it's probably legitimate? "I'M DONE WITH WWE" Perhaps anyone nerdy enough to post in a wrestling forum is nerdy enough to freak out if something they REALLY hate happens. I'm already settling down a little, and we'll see how I feel about it in a few days, weeks etc. Still pretty fucking pissed though. He was the most interesting part of the most interesting story going.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I usually snicker when IWC people threaten to never watch again because something pisses them off. What was my initial reaction when I heard about this and realized that it's probably legitimate? "I'M DONE WITH WWE" Perhaps anyone nerdy enough to post in a wrestling forum is nerdy enough to freak out if something they REALLY hate happens. I'm already settling down a little, and we'll see how I feel about it in a few days, weeks etc. Still pretty fucking pissed though. He was the most interesting part of the most interesting story going.


I think the whole thing is a good example of why I now find myself fast-forwarding through most of RAW and Smackdown these days.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Remember when you all thought the Kennedy release was a work? Yeah...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Alcoholic said:


> Remember when you all thought the Kennedy release was a work? Yeah...


Pyro sure does...


----------



## waveuponwave (Jun 8, 2009)

Way to go Vince. Wake me when Punk gets the strap back or they bring back Bryan Danielson. Until then, I'm out.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jon Power said:


> Could WWE be working the dirt-sheets by giving them false stories;
> 
> 1. Vince having black eyes
> 2. Bryan being fired
> ...





Jon Power said:


> One thing is for sure, the IWC will tune into Raw to find out what is up...
> 
> Smart move by WWE.


Since when did you start being the fountain of common sense? I can't rep you anymore.



redeadening said:


> Surely the WWE know about how the IWC goes batshit crazy over any 'future endeavor' statement released..


Where's that Mickie James mark when we need someone to blow up Titan Towers?



Mister Hands said:


> This is a little bit like if Edison's lightbulb had been pulled from sale because someone burned their finger on a prototype. Assuming it's legit.


Do you know that a random toolshed guy invented lightbulbs that never burn out? The major companies bought his blueprints off him and destroyed them, also taking control of his intellectual property. All in order to keep making money from expendable lightbulbs. True story.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

VanHammerFan said:


> Go to WWE.com.
> 
> That is bona fide 100%. 100 times they have future endeavored someone, 100 times said worker has been released. Get this, WWE.com is batting a perfect .1000 when they report a guy has been released.
> 
> I don't get it, for the hundreds of other releases it is proof enough hat said worker is no longer with the company and now all of the sudden it's not? Give me a god damn break.


Your 100% right.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Do you know that a random toolshed guy invented lightbulbs that never burn out? The major companies bought his blueprints off his and destroyed them, also taking control of his intellectual property. All in order to keep making money from expendable lightbulbs. True story.


Tesla got his electricity technology buried too when he revealed that they couldn't meter it.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm starting to think that Michael Cole is indeed on twitter..


I've questioned him:

@therealzeca @WWEMichaelCole Why all your hate towards Bryan?

His answer..

@therealzeca Because he has done illegal damage to me and WWE staff, how disgraceful!

I Replied:

@WWEMichaelCole And the other NXT Rookies, that attacked Cena, the SES, where this stands Michael? Should them be released as well?

MORE RAMPAGE:

@WWEMichaelCole
I will have a short Question and answer session with you, the Internet. Please, no dumb questions!
5 minutes ago via web

Daniel Bryan should have had the behavior that John Cena has in WWE, Cena sets an example for many people, especially Daniel Bryan.
11 minutes ago via web

So say you guys were in my position and in my shows, what WOULD you have done? Exactly my point! You're all hypocritical critics!
19 minutes ago via web

Of course I would take off on Raw, I wasn't going to let bitter losers like Daniel Bryan try and attack me!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao 200 pages oh wow


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's not real man(Cole's Twitter). WWE would have confirmed it by now on their Twitter. They confirmed Cena's within minutes of him joining.


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

When he says that it makes it sound like it wasnt planned they showed up and kicked everyones ass lol.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, but is kinda funny seeing "Michael Cole" twittering about this case!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

200 pages! Three months ago Dragon was a 'vanilla indy guy that can't talk and no-one will ever give a shit about'.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

John Cena is following Michael Cole (fake or not) on twitter lol.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

IT'S A FUCKING CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> John Cena is following Michael Cole (fake or not) on twitter lol.


lol that's kind of funny. I remember when other wrestlers were following fakes awhile ago i bet that was a wtf moment.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> John Cena is following Michael Cole (fake or not) on twitter lol.


nah fake cole is following cena not the other way round


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish Vince McMahon was on twitter lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

VanHammerFan said:


> Go to WWE.com.
> 
> That is bona fide 100%. 100 times they have future endeavored someone, 100 times said worker has been released. Get this, *WWE.com is batting a perfect .1000* when they report a guy has been released.
> 
> I don't get it, for the hundreds of other releases it is proof enough hat said worker is no longer with the company and now all of the sudden it's not? Give me a god damn break.


Batting .1000 means you only get a hit once every ten at-bats.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> nah fake cole is following cena not the other way round


Oh.

I never really thought of it that way.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Which is Fake Cole's Twitter?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I wish Vince McMahon was on twitter lol.


He is

http://twitter.com/VincentKMcMahon


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fake Cole is making me wonder that Danielson's release is a work.. lol..



@WWEMichaelCole There will be explanations about Bryan's releasing on RAW?
2 minutes ago via web

@therealzeca Yes.
1 minute ago


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> He is
> 
> http://twitter.com/VincentKMcMahon


That's fake brah. I'm sure WWE would confirm it if it's real or not.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

"@aTRUEfan015 Is that why he's fired? People who get fired are not bigger than me, sorry. I know he's bigger than you though, pathetic idiot"
No way they'd allow him to say that on twitter. He's a bogus Cole!!!!!!!!!
"@einzi25 Why are you asking me vintage questions?" lol, a funny bogus Cole


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea the real Vince probably doesn't even know what twitter is lol.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Batting .1000 means you only get a hit once every ten at-bats.


Getting 10 hits out of 10 at bats =.... 100%! 

You know what I mean.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone who thinks thats Michael Cole is freaken dumb. Would Cole update his page over and over and pay that much attention?


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

so is this actually legit now?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

There are more signs that point to this being legit than it being a work, but this still seems a little fishy to me. I mean the timing of it is a little weird and his profile is still up on WWE.com. It's been over 19 hours and profiles are usually taken down immediately after a release.



VanHammerFan said:


> Getting 10 hits out of 10 at bats =.... 100%!
> 
> You know what I mean.


100% = 1.000


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

adri17 said:


> Pyro sure does...


Pyro still does...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Not sure if posted.


Hmm...maybe it isn't Mattel then. Got no clue who could be pulling Vince's strings so to speak. Perhaps it's some deal he's working right now and needed to scape goat Danielson in order to preserve the potential deal. 

It's cool to hear people within the company saying stuff like "we just handed TNA a main eventer". I honestly don't think Danielson would go anywhere near them, even now. He'll sit around for a few months (assuming he can't compete on non-televised events, which I think he can) and be back. Not to mention if this NXT angle is gonna be long running, him returning could breath new life into the angle and give it more steam to continue longer. 

Danielson isn't one to hold grudges and I'm sure Vince explained the situation to him. No way he harbors some grudge and tells Vince to fuck off when he comes knocking again in a few months. Could be good for Danielson because maybe Vince gives Danielson a sympathy push when he returns.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Yea the real Vince probably doesn't even know what twitter is lol.


Thats probably true because they said on tv that when they had an AC/DC theme song for WrestleMania, before that he did not know that band even existed.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

still think it's a work which has to do with the wwe becoming more real with storylines.

we're talking about it, that's what vince wants


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Thats probably true because they said on tv that when they had an AC/DC theme song for WrestleMania, before that he did not know that band even existed.


Are serious damn..


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> still think it's a work which has to do with the wwe becoming more real with storylines.
> 
> we're talking about it, that's what vince wants


arent you vince? why talk about yourself in third person? 

jk. If it were a work I think it would be more noticeable on the wwe page.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I wish Vince McMahon was on twitter lol.


VKM doesn't have time for the internet. He is too busy counting his millions upon millions of dollars and riding on his Sexy Bitch.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Save The Hero said:


> arent you vince? why talk about yourself in third person?
> 
> jk. If it were a work I think it would be more noticeable on the wwe page.


That could be the point of the work, though. How many fake firing have the IWC sites pretty much leaked that they're fake?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Been a long time since I posted something here...
> 
> But that goofball deservered to get released if it's related to him using Justin Roberts's own tie to choke him out. Not because it shows that Danielson doing Benoit styled actions on NATIONAL TELEVISIONm but because of how dangerous it is to choke someone with a tie. I myself haven't willing worn a tie since the mid-90s after a fight in middle school where I was choked with it, and when I have I kept it loose so that no one could use it against me. Danielson made a very stupid mistake, and deserved getting fired.
> 
> I do hope the WWE shows common sense and don't bring him back when this incident 'blows over'.


http://fans.wwe.com/dicecasden/blog/2010/06/12/i_highly_support_the_release_of_bryan_danielson

:no:


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> That could be the point of the work, though. How many fake firing have the IWC sites pretty much leaked that they're fake?


If it isnt real then its brilliantly done. It also adds to the hype that it has been getting. Obviously seems very real and put a lot of work in it.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

Im still holding my breath praying its not true


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://fans.wwe.com/dicecasden/blog/2010/06/12/i_highly_support_the_release_of_bryan_danielson
> 
> :no:


lol Vintage WWE Univers idiot.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://fans.wwe.com/dicecasden/blog/2010/06/12/i_highly_support_the_release_of_bryan_danielson
> 
> :no:


My friend choked some little shit out with his tie once at school. It was epic. He did nearly die and have surgery on a crushed windpipe though but meh...deserved it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Definetly. If it IS a work then it's a brilliant one that'll get them some big ratings this monday.


I'm pretty sure that it's not a work. People who saw the NXT invasion last week were going to watch Raw anyway. If anything this release may make more people not watch Raw.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://fans.wwe.com/dicecasden/blog/2010/06/12/i_highly_support_the_release_of_bryan_danielson
> 
> :no:


who is that?


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

knuPMC said:


>


one of the best parts of the invasion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://fans.wwe.com/dicecasden/blog/2010/06/12/i_highly_support_the_release_of_bryan_danielson
> 
> :no:


That's either the biggest troll ever or the biggest tool ever.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

knuPMC said:


>


lol the more I watch it, the more amazing I find it


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

shouldn't the camera guy and people running the camera angles be fired too for showing it??

shouldn't justin roberts be fired for not saying 'we can't do this'??

it's a work and vince has everyone talking about the wwe


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this person had a problem with danielson choking someone with a tie but didn't havea problem when triple h broke into randy orton's house and destroyed everything and even threw orton out if his own window.

oh yeah and all this infront of his wife.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Oh well, to look on the bright side, if he heads back to ROH he'll be much more marketable thanks to WWE and may help the company to get more recognition. I just hope he stays the fuck away from TNA. If they can't utilise Cristopher Daniels, a guy who's been with them for years, they're in no position to use Danielson right now.


ROH has definitely gained at least one more fan, if he goes back there. I've enjoyed the heck out of him on NXT, and he was the biggest reason that the invasion angle worked for me on Monday. Wherever he goes next, I'm gonna be checking it out.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Its OK to throw sledgehammers at people but not to pull on their salmon pink chinese silker. Every child should know this golden rule of life.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^Not only that this guy didn't have a problem with Big Show throwing Cena through a big ass spotlight???? :hmm:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> So Cena choking orton with hand cuffs isn't choking, so Dolph Ziggler using the sleeper hold isn't choking, so Christian standing on a guy while he's on the ropes isn't choking?
> 
> Hypocrites much?


Everyone going with this line of thinking are missing the point. Roberts getting strangled with a tie was much more graphic than any of those things. It really stuck out how brutal it was, and its fine with me but it definitely looked nasty. Plus, Cena didn't even choke Orton with the cuffs he wrapped Orton's own arm around him with the cuffs, it wasn't nearly as graphic, not to mention it was on PPV. Comparing Danielson's actions a sleeper hold or Christian's little b.s. "choke" which is more just a taunt to stand on the ropes and flex is disingenuous. 

I don't think this is right at all, honestly it just proves what I thought in the beginning: Bryan Danielson is too "real" for WWE.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd like to think it was a work, although it could be one of those "isn't a work but will be made into one" type things like Matt Hardy ages ago.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> shouldn't the camera guy and people running the camera angles be fired too for showing it??
> 
> shouldn't justin roberts be fired for not saying 'we can't do this'??
> 
> it's a work and vince has everyone talking about the wwe



i just said the same thing to a friend about the camera guys cause all they had to do was not show it and we wouldnt be talking about this today


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Possibility it's real:
Cena didn't like getting pwned by Danielson and cried to Vince til he fired him. Shit happened when the paranoid bastards Cena and Orton cried bout Anderson. Although I really don't see what Cena has to be paranoid about with Danielson as far as becoming the top guy in the company. Maybe that kick to the head rattled his brain.

However, I think it's a work. WWE is obviously trying to blur the lines between fake a real with the Danielson/Cole angle then the NXT invasion. So I'm guessing it's a work.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
> UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> 
> ...


Wow this is out of control now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> Damn when this is proven to be fact i wonder what hell this place will be in.


I thought it was already confirmed to be a fact.



Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


LMAO. I doubt that is true.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


No way that this is true.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


If that's true which I have a hard time believing then Triple H is a bigger asshole then I thought.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

thats triple h article is beyond retarded..they could atleast try harder to make it seem realistic


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that posted somewhere as a story from an "unidentified source."

If He was let go as of the smackdown taping, like this claims (a smackdown taping where Eve is at even though she's on the Raw roster?), then why was he on an FCW show the next night?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats the worst attempt at a backstage story i ever heard :lmao


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol this has got to be a work why would they release one of the major players in there new hot storyline? Its all part of the work and they've add the official release on WWE.com to make it look realistic and shock folk.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


lol if thats true, i did wonder why nxt werent involved on SD!, after a report came out before the taping that the nxt guys were there


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
> UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> 
> We can now confirm that our earlier info on Triple H being responsible for the firing of Bryan Danielson is indeed correct. Our source tells us that while watching Justin Roberts being choked by his own tie Triple H’s children became frightened and burst into tears.


Triple H's kids are age 4 and 2.  But lol worthy report for sure.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> It's fake. Cole doesn't have a Twitter account.


LOL. Wouldn't the fact of Cole having a Twitter account completely contradict his character?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at IWCtards blaming Triple H for this.. typical.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> shouldn't the camera guy and people running the camera angles be fired too for showing it??
> 
> shouldn't justin roberts be fired for not saying 'we can't do this'??
> 
> it's a work and vince has everyone talking about the wwe


With the cameras. If there's some action going on, they're going to film it. That's just the way it is. There was somethign interesting going on and it got on camera and got on live tv.

I don't think Roberts will have had much of a say once things got going tbh.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well Meltzer is saying that he's taking independent bookings now so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

scrilla said:


> lol at IWCtards blaming Triple H for this.. typical.


Well it's either HHH or Cena, right?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


:lmao, that would make him a total hypocrite if this is true. I don't believe this for one sec.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems fake..but laughable if True...Triple H is retarded

I didn't make this up..nor write this...but wow...lmao..just wow...read this..



> Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
> http://www.wrestlinginsider.org/?p=112
> *UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release*
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> ...


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't HHH filming a movie? Did he really fly from his home to Miami in one day just to get Danielson fired? I find that all very hard to believe. Why the hell would he be at the Smackdown taping? He hasn't been on the road since Extreme Rules as far as I know.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

LMAO @ that report.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That has got to be the most terrible attempt at fake reasoning ever. Ridiculous.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm still undecided as to whether it's a work or not, but I'm definitely leaning towards believing that it's real. Although, that Hunter story is pretty funny. Should've known that someone would try to blame him for Danielson's release (if it's real). More than anything, what leads me to believe that this isn't a work is the fact that his release is tucked away in the 'WWE News' section, as opposed to being a headline in the 'Latest News' section. I think the only reason I have any doubt is because I don't want it to true, unfortunately..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao the dirtsheets are on fire this weekend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How many times is that fake story going to be posted?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Well it's either HHH or Cena, right?


Cena would atleast be possible.. Triple H wasn't even at Raw.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


:lmao

Triple H's kids, who are pretty young. We're meant to believe that they were fine with watching Cena get beaten the crap out of, but Danielson made them cry. And :lmao at the fact we're meant to believe that HHH actually got the guy released because of it. Not to mention that HHH isn't going to be at a SD taping, he's not on SD heck he's resting up he's probably in Greenwich somewhere at home.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> How many times is that fake story going to be posted?


maybe 2 more times, some don't like reading previous post apparently :/


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> maybe 2 more times, some don't like reading previous post apparently :/


Well to be fair, this thread is over 200 pages long.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Alright I'm passed the seven stages of grief now. I'm now at peace with the fact that he's gone. At least we still got Barrett, Gabriel, and Slater and the 4 other guys running the show. It's not the same without all 8 of them but this storyline could still be good.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's obvious it's a work and it's the best thing yet. just think about it ..

everyone after monday was saying that's something we'd never see in the pg era and it was something straight out of the attitude era ... few days later danielson is 'released' because what he did was too edgy and it's not appropriate.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Wow this is out of control now


LMAO! Wrestling Insider is the most unreliable piece of shit out there they reported that Candice Michelle was going to be the first pregnant KO Champ for god' sake.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I call bullshit on those dirt sheet reports. I don't think Danielson would be the type of guy to get into a fight with Triple H and spit on Eve Torres... He's too mellow.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.claudiocastagnoli.com/2010/06/two.html


> In unrelated (aka not soccer talk) I received many tweets asking if the WWE firing Danielson was real or not. Well I guess unfortunately it was real. I don’t know why they would do that and I’m as baffled as most of you are too. All I know is that he is the best in the world (except from Europe, because that would be me) and will be ok. If you want to know what he’s doing, check out http://twitter.com/bryandanielson


.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Another thing that comes to mind, although Danielson may have wanted to try his luck in WWE, maybe he requested a release.

Sure the invasion was a big angle, but come on. As I said before it made no sense to me as far as Danielson's involvement. Danielson was over BIG as a face and then just got thrown in as "one of the NXT guys" with about 6 guys that can't work and Wade Barrett. That is kind of insulting to him and rather than put up with the WWE's B.S. maybe he just decided to leave now before they hurt his character or something.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Isn't HHH filming a movie? Did he really fly from his home to Miami in one day just to get Danielson fired? I find that all very hard to believe. Why the hell would he be at the Smackdown taping? He hasn't been on the road since Extreme Rules as far as I know.


Triple H was spotted outside the Joe Louis Arena in Detroit at Over the Limit, so, maybe he's traveling a little bit.

In any case, that story about getting him fired is pretty funny, but, very likely untrue.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Seems fake..but laughable if True...Triple H is retarded
> 
> I didn't make this up..nor write this...but wow...lmao..just wow...read this..





scottishman said:


> I call bullshit on those dirt sheet reports. I don't think Danielson would be the type of guy to get into a fight with Triple H and spit on Eve Torres... He's too mellow.


Wait what? He spit on Eve Torres?!?! Okay I just read the whole thing. That article, although fake, was written by a genius. "ruin his weekend", "who was unfortunate to be around him when he began to rage" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Did anyone else notice when Slater when to choke Cena with the ropes someone says no no and he stopped? 
If this thing is a work﻿ I gotta say is a damn good one.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Why was Eve at the SD tapings? That "report" is b-r-utal!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

PowPow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Triple H's kids, who are pretty young. We're meant to believe that they were fine with watching Cena get beaten the crap out of, but Danielson made them cry. And :lmao at the fact we're meant to believe that HHH actually got the guy released because of it. Not to mention that HHH isn't going to be at a SD taping, he's not on SD heck he's resting up he's probably in Greenwich somewhere at home.


lol i meant for that wrestlinginsider post to be a joke. That site isn't credible in the least bit.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

can anyone post a vid of the people say no no or stop to slater when he was going to do it with the ropes to cena


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> That's fake brah. I'm sure WWE would confirm it if it's real or not.


I was joking Lol. I know that isnt the real vince.. =p


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Another thing that comes to mind, although Danielson may have wanted to try his luck in WWE, maybe he requested a release.
> 
> Sure the invasion was a big angle, but come on. As I said before it made no sense to me as far as Danielson's involvement. Danielson was over BIG as a face and then just got thrown in as "one of the NXT guys" with about 6 guys that can't work and Wade Barrett. That is kind of insulting to him and rather than put up with the WWE's B.S. maybe he just decided to leave now before they hurt his character or something.


He went from squabbling with Michael Cole to kicking John Cena's head in. I doubt this had anything to do with his character direction. And he wasn't THAT over before this. He was over, but not quite on a huge level.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

The hhh reports just feels fake lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao at that report, reason #1784647356 why I don't believe dirt sheets. And his release sounds very legit now, which is a shame, as Danielson could have gained alot of success in WWE.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Did anyone else notice when Slater when to choke Cena with the ropes someone says no no and he stopped?
> If this thing is a work﻿ I gotta say is a damn good one.


This, if this story ends being a work i mark like a freaking bitch, but i still think that they are going to say that the dragon hit macmahon, and he is going to appear in raw or something crazy lol, the dragon its still alive to me dammit


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I was joking Lol. I know that isnt the real vince.. =p


lol oh


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

> Danielson stormed out of the building in a rage and spat on Eve Torres who had the misfortune of being near Danielson when he began to rage.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

iamloco724 said:


> can anyone post a vid of the people say no no or stop to slater when he was going to do it with the ropes to cena


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyk6gl8AMvk

Go to @ 4:24 you can hear someone say "Hey Hey" but I watched it over and over and saw each one of their faces and nobody from the group seems to be telling him to stop, someone outside the ring is telling him to stop either one of the guys that got beat up that came out during the attack or one of the camera guys. You could see even David Otunga turn to his right looking outside the ring like hearing said person saying "hey hey" but take it for what it's worth.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anybody else think that if the release was legit, Danielson would just come out and say that it is? Or at least explain the situation. It's kind of odd that he just seemingly disappeared.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think it's because he choked Justin Roberts with his tie like I read in the closed thread. If there is indeed a rule about not being able to choke someone with a rope, shouldn't Orton have been fired for choking Cena with the ring ropes in their Hell in a Cell match?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea and his last comment on twitter is a bit suspicious, the whole "daniel bryan is no more, changed my name back to bryan danielson and then he says something about winds of change.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Lets face it, if Hunter got into a fight with Dragon he'd lying cold on a slab right now. With a sledgehammer up his arse.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vince would have sat Bryan Danielson down and fully explaining the situation to him, explaining that something had to be done due to the recent complaints. We will see him in a few months when it has died down.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RVD 1010 said:


> I don't think it's because he choked Justin Roberts with his tie like I read in the closed thread. If there is indeed a rule about not being able to choke someone with a rope, shouldn't Orton have been fired for choking Cena with the ring ropes in their Hell in a Cell match?


That rule is bullshit. I'm much more inclined to believe the rumor that it pissed someone important off and they came to McMahon about it. Though again, everything is merely specualtion now.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i just want danielson to legit come out and comment on the situation if its real..by saying what he did hes just messing with us like wwe likes to lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> he'd lying cold on a slab right now. With a sledgehammer up his arse.


You're talking about Triple H right?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate the report saying wwe will bring him back when things blow over. Really? What things blow over? is not like they have Danielson all over the news strangling Roberts -___-


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> That rule is bullshit. I'm much more inclined to believe the rumor that it pissed someone important off and they came to McMahon about it. Though again, everything is merely specualtion now.


Definitely. Not to mention the fact that the whole segment was shown in it's entirety on NXT and Smackdown, but the tie choking incident was edited out.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> I hate the report saying wwe will bring him back when things blow over. Really? What things blow over? is not like they have Danielson all over the news strangling Roberts -___-


Yeah. I do think that Danielson took it a little too far, the choking was pretty brutal. However, I don't see why he needs to be fired over that. Seems like that it should just be a slap on the wrist type thing. If there was a huge outrage over the situation I could see why they would feel the need to release him. There wasn't though. This whole thing just feels very calculated to me. Like WWE is picking their spots.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> You're talking about Triple H right?


and what?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

They should chant 'we want bryan' on raw tomorrow... kinda like what they did with hardy lol


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Lets face it, if Hunter got into a fight with Dragon he'd lying cold on a slab right now. With a sledgehammer up his arse.


Think Id pick triple H in that fight. I dont know why but I just feel Triple H wouldnt be a guy youd want to get into a fight with. Obviously he could kick any average persons ass but even compared to other wrestlers I think Id pick him most of the time.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Yeah. I do think that Danielson took it a little too far, the choking was pretty brutal. However, I don't see why he needs to be fired over that. Seems like that it should just be a slap on the wrist type thing. If there was a huge outrage over the situation I could see why they would feel the need to release him. There wasn't though. This whole thing just feels very calculated to me. Like WWE is picking their spots.


WWE took it too far. Danielson had to tell WWE what he was going to do or get it run by them or else he wouldnt have done it. If its true than WWE has made him a scapegoat to the incident.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

why said:


> They should chant 'we want bryan' on raw tomorrow... kinda like what they did with hardy lol


its too bad theres not enough of us in the crowd usually to get something like that going for a guy liek danielson

where are they on monday?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
Saturday, June 12th, 2010

We can now confirm that our earlier info on Triple H being responsible for the firing of Bryan Danielson is indeed correct. Our source tells us that while watching Justin Roberts being choked by his own tie Triple H’s children became frightened and burst into tears.

Despite the incident being planned as part of the NXT rookie invasion, the sight of his children’s tears drove Triple H to action. The next day, Triple H confronted Danielson during the Smackdown! tapings and the two had to be torn away from each other. Triple H put a stop to another invasion that was planned for SD for fear of further scaring his kids and them having sleepless nights which would “ruin his weekend” in the words of our source. Triple H then told our source that he wanted Danielson out of the company as soon as possible and convinced Vince to finally terminate his contract.

Upon being told of his release Danielson stormed out of the building in a rage and spat on Eve Torres who had the misfortune of being near Danielson when he began to rage. The general locker room feeling is that Bryan’s firing was brought about solely from Triple H. Vince was reportedly disappointed that he had to release Bryan due to his involvement with such a large angle and this release has scuppered a lot of Creative’s plans. 

^

This was the funniest shit I've read all day. Sounds like a 6 year old made it up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

why said:


> They should chant 'we want bryan' on raw tomorrow... kinda like what they did with hardy lol


Bryans not nearly as over as Hardy was in 05. On RAW, if it's legit, nobodys going to even bat an eyelid.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Does anybody else think that if the release was legit, Danielson would just come out and say that it is? Or at least explain the situation. It's kind of odd that he just seemingly disappeared.


Danielson has already said he's not an internet guy so him not posting his latest tweet on the situation means nothing.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

iamloco724 said:


> its too bad theres not enough of us in the crowd usually to get something like that going for a guy liek danielson
> 
> *where are they on monday?*


Mon, Jun 14 WWE presents Monday Night Raw - Charlotte, N.C. 8:15 p.m.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
> UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> 
> ...


Yeah, like Bryan's actually a loose cannon in real life and Triple H was at Smackdown tapings. BULLSHIT.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel Bryans gone, Bryan Danielson will return


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I think if this was a work it wouldn't have just been Bryan released would it? All the NXT Rookies, bar Wade Barrett, would have been released alongside with him wouldn't they?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Echlius said:


> Daniel Bryans gone, Bryan Danielson will return


Except for the fact that they mention his actual name the release article. Now why would they re-hire a guy they just fired under his real name after revealing his real name .


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> I think if this was a work it wouldn't have just been Bryan released would it? All the NXT Rookies, bar Wade Barrett, would have been released alongside with him wouldn't they?


well i think it would have been way obivous then if they did that

im still not sure wat this is but we all know if all of them were released like that we wouldnt even be having any of these discussions is it a work or not cause it would be obivous


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> I think if this was a work it wouldn't have just been Bryan released would it? All the NXT Rookies, bar Wade Barrett, would have been released alongside with him wouldn't they?


If they had released all of them it wouldn't have conjured up so much interest. By releasing one person that is so popular amongst the IWC they're leaving room for consideration - was it legit, was it not. They got the IWC talking with the NXT Invasion, and they're doing it now. Both of them will make all of us tune in for Raw.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I tell you what if Triple H did indeed fire Danielson over this I think it's safe to say Triple H is everything we've made him out to be and a lot more. He's also one jealous son of a bitch and saw something he wanted to crush in Danielson to make the "my kids saw it" excuse. Obviously I don't believe it before anybody thinks I believe I do but if it is true it's gotta be one of the best backstage altercation stories I've ever heard. Really if Vince told him to choke him out or somebody besides Danielson gave him the okay and Justin Roberts was cool with it which by the exaggerated facial expression I think he was then I'm still thinking there's a chance this is all a big work.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

You have nothing to worry about then because Triple H wasn't involved at all,and anyone who thinks he is is officially stupid,especially citing the source to the story.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Except for the fact that they mention his actual name the release article. Now why would they re-hire a guy they just fired under his real name after revealing his real name .


So you actually think this isn't a work and the WWE just fired one of the best wrestlers that they have ever employed? It's obvious this is a work. Don't even know why we're debating it.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Wouldn't Danielson have said something by now if he was legit fired?

And what about the "Vince and co loved the nxt angle last Monday" talk?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> So you actually think this isn't a work and the WWE just fired one of the best wrestlers that they have ever employed? It's obvious this is a work. Don't even know why we're debating it.


Why would they break kayfabe & release a guy who's suppose to be un-contracted? Enough said.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> So you actually think this isn't a work and the WWE just fired one of the best wrestlers that they have ever employed? It's obvious this is a work. Don't even know why we're debating it.


Actually, I think that with some of the shtick that teh WWE has been pulling out of their asses out of late, them firing one of the best wrestlers in the world may not be surprising.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I tell you what if Triple H did indeed fire Danielson over this I think it's safe to say Triple H is everything we've made him out to be and a lot more. He's also one jealous son of a bitch and saw something he wanted to crush in Danielson to make the "my kids saw it" excuse. Obviously I don't believe it before anybody thinks I believe I do but if it is true it's gotta be one of the best backstage altercation stories I've ever heard. Really if Vince told him to choke him out or somebody besides Danielson gave him the okay and Justin Roberts was cool with it which by the exaggerated facial expression I think he was then I'm still thinking there's a chance this is all a big work.


spitting on Eve Torres is where that story lost all credibility


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

We'll see where this leads, right now I believe this is not a work unless Cole has some future involvement in the storyline which would make a lot of sense.

Ah well, we'll see on Monday hopefully.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Miz and Cole spent a lot of time putting him over. Miz does the job for him. They involve him in the next hyped up angle and he gets released. 

The tie choking is just an excuse to fire him. Just like all the excuses firing Mickie, Shelton, Kennedy etc. 

Stuff like this are results of politics within wwe and everything that is never explained. Canceled angles, pushes don't happen because of WWE forgot(at least i really don't think they're that stupid). These events happen ALL the time in wwe repeatedly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> So you actually think this isn't a work and the WWE just fired one of the best wrestlers that they have ever employed? It's obvious this is a work. Don't even know why we're debating it.


But its NOT obvious. Its not obvious either way and people need to stop pretending they know something we don't. So what if he's an amazing wrestler? That doesn't mean he avoids punishment if he fucks up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

After watching that tie incident again, I realized that both Bryan and Justin sold it like it was more vicious than it really was, TBH. So, it was a great sell job by both of them. I think that this is going to end up as a worked/shoot situation and he will be back down the road.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Why would they break kayfabe & release a guy who's suppose to be un-contracted? Enough said.


"Un-contracted"? He was a "Rookie" which means he's a newcomer. If you know anything about anything, you'd know Rookie means they have contracts. Prospects on the other hand, don't. The winner of NXT gets a PPV Title match, not a contract, they've already got a contract.

This wasn't Tough Enough, where they were legitimately competing for a contract.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't Cole say a few times that Danielson didn't have a contract because he got kicked out of NXT? That's why Kutcher (I think) said he had a 1 night contract to fight the Miz.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> "Un-contracted"? He was a "Rookie" which means he's a newcomer. If you know anything about anything, you'd know Rookie means they have contracts. Prospects on the other hand, don't. The winner of NXT gets a PPV Title match, not a contract, they've already got a contract.
> 
> This wasn't Tough Enough, where they were legitimately competing for a contract.


On the Ashton Kutcher RAW they said he was on a one day contract to wrestle the miz... this means that he did not have a contract in the storyline...

My guess is it is real, but I can't help hold out a slight bit of hope that it is a work... we shall see.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> "Un-contracted"? He was a "Rookie" which means he's a newcomer. If you know anything about anything, you'd know Rookie means they have contracts. Prospects on the other hand, don't. The winner of NXT gets a PPV Title match, not a contract, they've already got a contract.
> 
> This wasn't Tough Enough, where they were legitimately competing for a contract.


Wrong my friend

2 weeks ago why did they make a big deal about Bryan signing a 1 night only deal on Raw to face Miz? Because keyfabe wise, *Bryan never had a contract*.


----------



## deets (Jan 18, 2010)

i just spoke with a buddy of mine who works for ROH and he believes it's a work.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> "Un-contracted"? He was a "Rookie"
> which means he's a newcomer. If you
> know anything about anything, you'd
> know Rookie means they have
> contracts.



If you knew anything you'd know that these rookies weren't SUPPOSE TO HAVE CONTRACTS! These guys weren't even suppose to be on the WWE payroll kayfabe wise. They broke kayfabe and revealed the man's real name as well as revealed he was in fact under contract hence the release. Danielson marks desperation meter is rising.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Didn't Cole say a few times that Danielson didn't have a contract because he got kicked out of NXT? That's why Kutcher (I think) said he had a 1 night contract to fight the Miz.


That was for storyline purposes. All the NXT wrestlers have either WWE contracts or WWE developmental contracts.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

VanHammerFan said:


> Wrong my friend
> 
> 2 weeks ago why did they make a big deal about Bryan signing a 1 night only deal on Raw to face Miz? Because keyfabe wise, *Bryan never had a contract*.


Who knows.. 

On the first episode of NXT season 2, Striker mentioned the "_graduated_ class of season 1". lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

lp2xxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyk6gl8AMvk
> 
> Go to @ 4:24 you can hear someone say "Hey Hey" but I watched it over and over and saw each one of their faces and nobody from the group seems to be telling him to stop, someone outside the ring is telling him to stop either one of the guys that got beat up that came out during the attack or one of the camera guys. You could see even David Otunga turn to his right looking outside the ring like hearing said person saying "hey hey" but take it for what it's worth.


Not only that if you look at Cena it seems like he rolled over to stop Slater from doing it...


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> Wrong my friend
> 
> 2 weeks ago why did they make a big deal about Bryan signing a 1 night only deal on Raw to face Miz? Because keyfabe wise, *Bryan never had a contract*.


Since when did any of the NXT stuff respect kayfabe whatsoever? It constantly switched from work to shoot and everything in between. The lines were blurred to keep people guessing.


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

> JIM ROSS COMMENTS ON BRYAN DANIELSON WWE RELEASE
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2010-06-12 19:41:56 On his official website, www.JRsBarBQ.com, Jim Ross commented on the WWE release of Bryan Danielson:
> 
> ...


That's from JR's blog from today. Thoughts?


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

Ugh, the people still thinking it was a work.........

He was fired.

Stop living in denial people. It sucks, yes. But living in denial will change nothing. It is time for you to process through Bargaining and Depression in order to reach acceptance.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> That's from JR's blog from today. Thoughts?


Thoughts are it's definitely not a work.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

In the beginning, the rookies WERE kayfabe competing for contracts. Its gotten a bit confusing since the title shot was introduced though. Obviously Barrett for sure has a contract, the others, I would assume they don't, but who knows? This is KAYFABE I'm speaking in.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Why would they break kayfabe & release a guy who's suppose to be un-contracted? Enough said.


When did NXT become a show for a contract?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this major sucks for all the fans of the dragon what the hell ?? just when this storyline was kicking in aswell


----------



## BonesBarkley (May 11, 2008)

If this is true, I'm boycotting RAW until Dragon is back with the company.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Thoughts are it's definitely not a work.


JR's thoughts are just like ours as he is not at the office so he has a much of a clue as we do!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> In the beginning, the rookies WERE kayfabe competing for contracts. Its gotten a bit confusing since the title shot was introduced though. Obviously Barrett for sure has a contract, the others, I would assume they don't, but who knows? This is KAYFABE I'm speaking in.


Exactly none of these guys were suppose to have a contract kayfabe wise,why is Danielson the except? Quick answer he isn't. He was booked as one of the 8 rookies neither of them had contracts kayfabe wise.


----------



## snarrey (Jul 16, 2008)

What happened? Why'd he get fired? What is this tie thing people are talking about? I'm never up-to-date .__.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm starting to hope this is true, for a return down the line for an even bigger return of the same character.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> JR's thoughts are just like ours as he is not at the office so he has a much of a clue as we do!


Newsflash JR is in Talent Relations again i'm sure he'd be one of the first people to know it's legit. He's aware of the NXT storyline,he read the story on WWE.com JR NEVER! talks in kayfabe on his site,he's ALWAYS out of character enough said.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'm starting to hope this is true, for a return down the line for an even bigger return of the same character.


i'm being optimistic that they have some kind of agreement that he will come back later.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Newsflash JR is in Talent Relations again i'm sure he'd be one of the first people to know it's legit. He's aware of the NXT storyline,he read the story on WWE.com JR NEVER! talks in kayfabe on his site,he's ALWAYS out of character enough said.


This.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

deets said:


> i just spoke with a buddy of mine who works for ROH and he believes it's a work.


And I'm Eve and Bryan spat on me.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Just to take a survey

Do you believe that Bryan Danielson's release was real or worked? I've read why you could feel either way.

With all of the speculation, I can't be sure. WWE is trying to go PG and it makes more economic sense to dump him and keep your multi-million dollar sponsor and kid-friendly image. However, why would you drop one of the most talented wrestlers today for something that was obviously made of nothing? Wouldn't a warning suffice? Also, what's with the "winds of change statement on his Twitter page." WWE's trying to fool the smarks with this one, one could believe, but they have dropped the ball on some incredible talent. I just don't know.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No matter what the truth turns out to be, there are going to be a lot of people eating crow. I will say right now that I honestly do not know.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Exactly none of these guys were suppose to have a contract kayfabe wise,why is Danielson the except? Quick answer he isn't. He was booked as one of the 8 rookies neither of them had contracts kayfabe wise.


Can you please tell me when this was said?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Swag said:


> Can you please tell me when this was said?


First episode of NXT.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> *No matter what the truth turns out to be, there are going to be a lot of people eating crow. I will say right now that I honestly do not know*.


I don't know either, to tell you the truth?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Can you please tell me when this was said?


Well for one genious Cole said Danielson was signed to a one night deal meaning he never had a contract before then


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh well, sounds like WWE has severed their ties with Dragon.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Well for one genious Cole said Danielson was signed to a one night deal meaning he never had a contract before then


no need to get smarky, I was asking a simple question without any hate. Way to spell "genious" wrong too.


Ok, then why was he able to fight Batista the couple weeks before? He never had a contract for that night either...


----------



## Connon (Nov 8, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Well for one genious Cole said Danielson was signed to a one night deal meaning he never had a contract before then


No o in 'genius', genius.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

NXT obviously implied that the rookies were fighting for contracts. The over dramatic eliminations, there "dream", why there 'here', and in their first confrontation between Bryan and Cole, Bryan said he doesn't even have a job. 

But somewhere down the line, WWE knew they fucked up and made it a a competition for wwe titles.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Swag said:


> no need to get smarky, I was asking a simple question without any hate. Way to spell "genious" wrong too.
> 
> 
> Ok, then why was he able to fight Batista the couple weeks before? He never had a contract for that night either...


Because it isn't fucking real!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Because it isn't fucking real!


the same could be said about the Kutcher night


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> no need to get smarky, I was asking a simple question without any hate. Way to spell "genious" wrong too.
> 
> 
> Ok, then why was he able to fight Batista the couple weeks before? He never had a contract for that night either...


Because other rookies made appearences on both RAW & SD,and i'm hoping you'll tell me you missed that for your own credibility.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Swag said:


> no need to get smarky, I was asking a simple question without any hate. Way to spell "genious" wrong too.
> 
> 
> Ok, then why was he able to fight Batista the couple weeks before? He never had a contract for that night either...


If you want to get technical, Then, That night, he was still under a "WWE Contract" while he was competing on NXT, So logically speaking, He would probably have been cleared to fight that night.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Well for one genious Cole said Danielson was signed to a one night deal meaning he never had a contract before then


A one-night RAW contract sir.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Swag said:


> no need to get smarky, I was asking a simple question without any hate. Way to spell "genious" wrong too.
> 
> 
> Ok, then why was he able to fight Batista the couple weeks before? He never had a contract for that night either...


Well, he hadn't been eliminated yet, and the rookies were tagging along with their pros sometimes. Jericho had Barrett fight Cena that same night.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

More and more speculations... Only time will tell the truth. Let´s wait to see what happens next monday for now. Then...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> A one-night RAW contract sir.


That was the damn point man! If he was on a contract prior to that kayfabe wise why the hell would he need a 1 night contract? Did he sign two contracts? Bring on the stupidity please.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Swag said:


> the same could be said about the Kutcher night


You're not making any sense.

WWE had Danielson wrestle whenever they wanted even though he din't have a contract because it's not real which means it doesn't matter!

Oh and I forgot he was on a one night contract.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Can we please quit complaining about if he's fired or not I'm god dang tune in Monday to find out if he's not there oh well if he is then ok.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tubbsx said:


> More and more speculations... Only time will tell the truth. Let´s wait to see what happens next monday for now. Then...


I'm pretty sure he was legitimately released but I think he'll be brought back a while later. Unless he did something really messed up, I think they'll bring him back. The release is probably a PR move.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Because other rookies made appearences on both RAW & SD,and i'm hoping you'll tell me you missed that for your own credibility.


and how were they able to appear on those shows?? They had contracts the whole time


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Can we please quit complaining about if he's fired or not I'm god dang tune in Monday to find out if he's not there oh well if he is then ok.


It's called discussion, and that's what a forum is meant for.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

He's gone. See ya Bryan, the NXT angle was maybe a little too good. At least in your final moment in the WWE you left dominant, spitting in the champion's face and kicking his head in.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> It's called discussion, and that's what a forum is meant for.


More like arguing over something, if you ask me.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> More like arguing over something, if you ask me.


Argument is a form of discussion.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Argument is a form of discussion.


well then your disscussion is on that can either be true or not....

the true answer is we don't know!!!!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> and how were they able to appear on those shows?? They had contracts the whole time


Are you fucking serious? Ok let's debate your brilliant post shall we. The Rock,Asthon Kutcher,Rampage Jackson,and other guest host/former personalities were able to appear on RAW were they under contract? Please i can't wait for your response to such a mind boggling question.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> He's gone. See ya Bryan, the NXT angle was maybe a little too good. At least in your final moment in the WWE you left dominant...


Are you implying he did something more to Justin Roberts besides choking him out? :sex


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

The thing that I absolutely don't get is, why are they on good terms with him on Wednesday, two days after the incident on Raw, and fire him on Friday?

He was in the FCW Main Event on Wednesday! Why should they let him do that, if there was a backstage-fight with TripleH on Tuesday?

Thats makes no sense. So i would call this Report BS.

The only reason for this Release i can think of (beside the very small chance of it being a work) are complaints of one or more Business-Partners. And even in that case they could still make it a work and just let him off the screen for a couple of weeks.

All in all I'm very very confused.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm more interested in the Higher talent situation that was part of the Meltzer report than Danielson atm.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Are you implying he did something more to Justin Roberts besides choking him out? :sex


no, he did make him CHOKE......

i like what were doing right now, this is healthy.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> well then your disscussion is on that can either be true or not....
> 
> the true answer is we don't know!!!!!


No, we do know.

WWE.com is a perfect 100% when they report a release. Never once has a guy been reported released shown up on TV the next week and I really really really really really doubt they start with Bryan Danielson. When it says on WWE.com that worker is released, he is no longer with the company. Fact. You can say they "could" do it now, but that's your (not neccesarily you) ignorance.

The only thing we know for sure is that Danielson is no longer in the WWE. We don't know why or the circumstances surrounding it, but we do know that he is done for now. The only people that refuse to accept it are Dragon-marks in denial.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazed at this thread being so big. Face it folks, guy is gone. He'll be back as soon as Linda McMahon isn't running for office anymore. I hope so anyway.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

VanHammerFan said:


> No, we do know.
> 
> WWE.com is a perfect 100% when they report a release. Never once has a guy been reported released shown up on TV the next week and I really really really really really doubt they start with Bryan Danielson. When it says on WWE.com that worker is released, he is no longer with the company. Fact. You can say they "could" do it now, but that's your (not neccesarily you) ignorance.
> 
> The only thing we know for sure is that Danielson is no longer in the WWE. We don't know why or the circumstances surrounding it, but we do know that he is done for now. The only people that refuse to accept it are Dragon-marks in denial.


Ummm Matt Hardy was "released" about 5 years ago as part of a storyline. He was allowed to wrestle a few matches in ROH to make the release look legit. Then he came back into that feud with Edge.

If this was legit, ROH would not be wasting any time in announcing he's on his way back, cuz I know he won't go to TNA.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Its not like Cena never choked Orton at Breaking Point, or its not like Sheamus or McIntyre don't choke on HHH. None of these guys get fired.



> Ummm Matt Hardy was "released" about 5 years ago as part of a storyline. He was allowed to wrestle a few matches in ROH to make the release look legit. Then he came back into that feud with Edge.


He was legit released. They made a petition online to bring him back and with his popularity the WWE had no choice but to bring him back. He was legit fired.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Ummm Matt Hardy was "released" about 5 years ago as part of a storyline. He was allowed to wrestle a few matches in ROH to make the release look legit. Then he came back into that feud with Edge.


Well, that depends on which boat your in.

Boat 1:

Smark who thinks it was all a work.

Boat 2:

Matt was fired and then re-hired.

I'm guessing you are in boat 1.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iMac said:


> Amazed at this thread being so big. Face it folks, guy is gone. He'll be back as soon as Linda McMahon isn't running for office anymore.


Actually they merged the other Bryan Danielson thread with the thread of him being released. People didn't talk about his release until about page 78. Even so, way too many people are still in denial over what happened. I agree that he'll probably be back in a couple of months.


----------



## LaurinaitisOSU (Jun 19, 2008)

My biggest question is what young children is up at 11 at night when this occurred and taking a look at USA Network, they can show two shows with all kinds of violence in NCIS and L&O:SVU reruns before RAW in earlier time slots then Burn Notice another violent show after RAW. 

My opinion is that the WWE used Bryan Danielson plain and simple, he got NXT over and the other stars and in the end he was overshadowing Wade Barrett. I do think they will bring him back in the future but TNA would be idiots if they don't have him under some sort of contract by the weekend.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Ummm Matt Hardy was "released" about 5 years ago as part of a storyline. He was allowed to wrestle a few matches in ROH to make the release look legit. Then he came back into that feud with Edge.
> 
> *If this was legit, ROH would not be wasting any time in announcing he's on his way back, cuz I know he won't go to TNA.*


It's called being forced to sit on your ass for 90 days learn the name for it.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> Actually they merged the other Bryan Danielson thread with the thread of him being released. People didn't talk about his release until about page 78. Even so, way too many people are still in denial over what happened. I agree that he'll probably be back in a couple of months.


Fair enough. Still amazed at the chat about it being a work.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

VanHammerFan said:


> No, we do know.
> 
> WWE.com is a perfect 100% when they report a release. Never once has a guy been reported released shown up on TV the next week and I really really really really really doubt they start with Bryan Danielson. When it says on WWE.com that worker is released, he is no longer with the company. Fact. You can say they "could" do it now, but that's your (not neccesarily you) ignorance.
> 
> The only thing we know for sure is that Danielson is no longer in the WWE. We don't know why or the circumstances surrounding it, but we do know that he is done for now. The only people that refuse to accept it are Dragon-marks in denial.


There is a precedent of a guy being kayfabe released on the site before. I just can't think for the life of me who it was. It may well have been The Miz pre-Calgary Kid or a similar angle.

In fact they definitely did a fake release on April Fools day.

They also kayfabe fired Drew McIntyre on SmackDown recently. Bearing in mind McIntyre is 'WWE Management's' darling it could all tie in nicely.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

it makes no sense if he got fired because of the chokeing thing. didnt shad choke jtg when they had the strap match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, now I am beginning think the Danielson release is a work, he specifically stated "the winds of change" in his twitter post which is the exact same phrase Wade Barrett used in his NXT victory speech.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> It's called being forced to sit on your ass for 90 days learn the name for it.


That's called a no-compete clause. And it doesn't really matter, cuz I know that you're going to be eating some nasty ass crow when you're wrong and he was never legitimately released. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

He's definitely gone but whether that's temporary or not is questionable. If so, how will they bring him back out of no where without any explanation of where he was and why he was gone?

With that being said im calling it - Wrestlemania 27: Bryan Danielson vs. Justin Roberts in a "Tie on a pole" match.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> That's called a no-compete clause. And it doesn't really matter, cuz I know that you're going to be eating some nasty ass crow when you're wrong and he was never legitimately released. Can't wait for that.


Trust me, I hope your right because without Bryan this whole NXT angle is shit. 

However, you and Vic J should make a friendly wager of some sort if you're so sure.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> That's called a no-compete clause. And it doesn't really matter, cuz I know that you're going to be eating some nasty ass crow when you're wrong and he was never legitimately released. Can't wait for that.


I can't wait to see you go through the 5 stages(denial is a start) once you find out it's legit.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

We all got to wait till Monday to see. But if WWE is in New York and Bryan Danielson came out the crowd and layed out Cena. It could do wonders for Danielson. I think this is a work. Its not like he did anything over the top. Plus does anyone remember the article on WWE aiming for realism? Well, this is your answer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> He's definitely gone but whether that's temporary or not is questionable. If so, how will they bring him back out of no where without any explanation of where he was and why he was gone?
> 
> With that being said im calling it - Wrestlemania 27: Bryan Danielson vs. Justin Roberts in a "Tie on a pole" match.


They can have him come back saying when he was let go no one from the NXT group stood up for him and he turns on them making him a babyface.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

You know guys, I'll be waitin for Monday. And I don't mean it because of RAW. I will look if they confirme his release on their Corporate-Site, as wwe.com is a kayfabe-website.

It hasn't been reported there up till now, unlike Carlitos Release, which has been reported there the same day he got released.

If it's up there by Monday it is real, if not, I'll say it's a work.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> There is a precedent of a guy being kayfabe released on the site before. I just can't think for the life of me who it was. It may well have been The Miz pre-Calgary Kid or a similar angle.
> 
> In fact they definitely did a fake release on April Fools day.
> 
> They also kayfabe fired Drew McIntyre on SmackDown recently. Bearing in mind McIntyre is 'WWE Management's' darling it could all tie in nicely.


They were both fired on TV though. By GMs or Guest Hosts (it was Jeremy Piven that did it to The Miz was it not?). This has just been announced on the website. 

Monday night we'll have our answer. If his name is mentioned or he storms the arena Matt Hardy style, it's a work.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> He's definitely gone but whether that's temporary or not is questionable. If so, how will they bring him back out of no where without any explanation of where he was and why he was gone?
> 
> With that being said im calling it - Wrestlemania 27: Bryan Danielson vs. Justin Roberts in a "Tie on a pole" match.


^^ about time someone got that joke out the way. In any case I'm praying it is a work. Obviously because I want Dragon to stay with the company, but so I can see what these smart marks who SWEAR they know WWE's inner workings have to say about it.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

This has to be a work, otherwise I'm done with wrestling.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If he doesn't come back then our last memory will be him choking roberts, spitting at Cena then kicking his head in. Amazing last appearance


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

If this is legit, they would atleast make him lose his last match and they would job him out to a star like The Miz.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

What's the latest on the firing?

- An update on Daniel Bryan's firing: it was due to pressure from an outside source following Monday night's angle. The choking with the tie and spitting in Cena's face were the two main sticking points, and Vince McMahon is said to have had no choice. It is almost a guarantee that this is not a work, since that would mean WWE had lied to everyone with any power in WWE. They have all been told that Daniel Bryan is gone for real.

- A Q&A with Kevin Steen is available here.


411mania
- WWE has trademarked the term "The Network." No news on what it could be for, so speculate away.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

The WWE did Mr. Kennedy pretty shady, so why would Bryan be any different.

Here today GONE tomorrow


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

> Partial Source: *The Wrestling Observer Newsletter*
> 
> As noted before, the reason being told for Daniel Bryan’s release is because of him choking Justin Roberts with his own tie during the NXT invasion angle on RAW.
> 
> ...



High Source eyy? This looks like bullshit though.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

androinv3 said:


> What's the latest on the firing?
> 
> - An update on Daniel Bryan's firing: it was due to pressure from an outside source following Monday night's angle. The choking with the tie and spitting in Cena's face were the two main sticking points, and Vince McMahon is said to have had no choice. It is almost a guarantee that this is not a work, since that would mean WWE had lied to everyone with any power in WWE. They have all been told that Daniel Bryan is gone for real.
> 
> ...


Who would care about him spitting on Cena besides Cena ofc. How is that controversial or bad.
Didn't bret and Vince just spend about 4 months feuding and showing clips of Bret spitting on Vince on every Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Centigold said:


> High Source eyy? This looks like bullshit though.


This was already posted at least twice.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> - WWE has trademarked the term "The Network." No news on what it could be for, so speculate away.


LOL The Net Work

That's the name of this angle. Its designed to work the net. Also reveals the 'N' on the armbands' meaning. Genius. IMHO Dragon lives!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Who would care about him spitting on Cena besides Cena ofc. How is that controversial or bad.
> Didn't bret and Vince just spend about 4 months feuding and showing clips of Bret spitting on Vince on every Raw.


yeah that ironic ..


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yo, i may or may not have read this whole thread. it doesn't matter though. Because i know that this is kayfabe for three very original and unpresented reasons.

1. His twitter account says "The winds of change". Point me.
2. christian, cena, and Slater all choke people on the reg. Point me.
3. He is the best thing wrestling has ever seen and i mark my dick off everytime he comes on my screen, and seeing that i only watch WWE i am screwed. Point me.

OMGZ i can't believe no one said these things yet.  :& :N :L !!!


oh and a couple other totally original thoughts that this thread needs. 
Duh, goodbye Daniel Bryan, hello Daniel Bryanson.
I think he is just a scapegoat if real.
also if real, Linda McMahon/Mattel/Cena/Orton/Stockholders can suck my... WHAT!

Hope i helped you noobs out with my new and never ever previously talked about ideas. WELCOME to the interwebz, I am da king.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> This was already posted at least twice.


Sorry. I'm not gonna go back and read 220 pages which makes 2200 posts thank you.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

But these articles are old, nothing not already reported. and why hasnt danielson said anything??


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

fixer696 said:


> 1. His twitter account says "The winds of change". Point me.



True but he posted that on his twitter account 'two hours' before his WWE release on WWE.com, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

That newsletter report above is stupid too. Who is worried kids will think its fun to choke people with ties, really? It's a fucking wrestling show. 
Are they worried about kids powerbombing, ddting, using steel chairs, tossing kids off cars, and deliver big show ko punches to each other as well?

If they are that worried then they should just cancel the entire program altogether because it's a violent dangerous wrestling show. Dumb fucks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fixer696 said:


> Yo, i may or may not have read this whole thread. it doesn't matter though. Because i know that this is kayfabe for three very original and unpresented reasons.
> 
> 1. His twitter account says "The winds of change". Point me.
> 2. christian, cena, and Slater all choke people on the reg. Point me.
> ...


:lmao did you come from the WWE Universe message boards?


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

lp2xxx said:


> True but he posted that on his twitter account 'two hours' before his WWE release on WWE.com, take that for what it's worth.


REALLY? i didn't know that.. it changes errrthin


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

CC91 said:


> If he doesn't come back then our last memory will be him choking roberts, spitting at Cena then kicking his head in. Amazing last appearance





Centigold said:


> If this is legit, they would atleast make him lose his last match and they would job him out to a star like The Miz.


Which really just further indicates towards a possible return in the future as I doubt they would release someone who's lasting impression was defeating a star in the making (Miz), and beating down the face of the company/WWE Champion (Cena), without the intention of bringing them back.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> LOL The Net Work
> 
> That's the name of this angle. Its designed to work the net. Also reveals the 'N' on the armbands' meaning. Genius. IMHO Dragon lives!



i don't know whether to fpalm or get my hopes up. good work.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Centigold said:


> Sorry. I'm not gonna go back and read 220 pages which makes 2200 posts thank you.


you should, it pretty hilarious reading the point were the shit hit the fan :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

fixer696 said:


> Yo, i may or may not have read this whole thread. it doesn't matter though. Because i know that this is kayfabe for three very original and unpresented reasons.
> 
> 1. His twitter account says "The winds of change". Point me.
> 2. christian, cena, and Slater all choke people on the reg. Point me.
> ...


A few of you could learn a thing or two from this guy.

:hmm:


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

lp2xxx said:


> True but he posted that on his twitter account 'two hours' before his WWE release on WWE.com, take that for what it's worth.


He was informed by the WWE before they made it public.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

You people still being worked? Hmm okay, thought you might be over this by now. See you in the "best work of all time" threads after Monday night RAW.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

would danielson go back in the future though? from all the dirt-sheet reports (most aren't worth a shit, I know) it seems he's the fall guy. would he have too much pride to go back after the way this has played out?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> would danielson go back in the future though? from all the dirt-sheet reports (most aren't worth a shit, I know) it seems he's the fall guy. would he have too much pride to go back after the way this has played out?


A lot of people said the same about Bret Hart. He pretty much said it himself in his book. But look how that worked out.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this whole thing makes no sense.


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

SuperMaxiPad said:


> You people still being worked? Hmm okay, thought you might be over this by now. See you in the "best work of all time" threads after Monday night RAW.


OMGZ... Tell em'.

I already gave some reasons but *you should give your reasoning* too. Bryan Danielbryanson will be back monday. we know it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

iMac said:


> A lot of people said the same about Bret Hart. He pretty much said it himself in his book. But look how that worked out.


Yeah, he came back.....after 12 years.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

After thinking about it for 5 minutes, this is a work. A very good work though, they are doing this angle well.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> i don't know whether to fpalm or get my hopes up. good work.


I've successfully blurred the lines of kayfabe and reality.  IMMA RASSLAR!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I honestly cannot wait for Raw now just to see the reaction on here whether it be good or bad, it will be fucking classic.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

I kinda think it's a work because Cole put on his twitter that he fired Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

iMac said:


> A lot of people said the same about Bret Hart. He pretty much said it himself in his book. But look how that worked out.


I agree. I remember a special Magazine WWE did to promote his DVD and doing the interview the question was stated would Bret like to come back in a Commissioner like role and he said no he wanted to be remembered as the pink and black solder. Look at him now.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, he came back.....after 12 years.


The one word that does not exist in any pro wrestling dictionary is "never." And if it does exist, many key figures in pro wrestling history are using it incorrectly.

"I am retired, and I will never wrestle again!" (Ric Flair)

"I will never wrestle for that S.O.B. Vince McMahon again!" (Bret Hart)


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Brandenthesmark said:


> I kinda think it's a work because Cole put on his twitter that he fired Daniel Bryan


fpalm


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> The one word that does not exist in any pro wrestling dictionary is "never." And if it does exist, many key figures in pro wrestling history are using it incorrectly.
> 
> "I am retired, and I will never wrestle again!" (Ric Flair)
> 
> "I will never *wrestle* for that S.O.B. Vince McMahon again!" (Bret Hart)


To be fair he was in two matches but he never wrestled.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Brandenthesmark said:


> I kinda think it's a work because Cole put on his twitter that he fired Daniel Bryan


REALLY????? Can you copy and paste what he wrote?

YAY!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

btw they've took the entire video of the invasion down from wwe.com. It just comes up with "The page you are looking for cannot be found" whereas the rest of the videos from that episode of Raw all work.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Pity about his release. If he comes back or not... Not many people can say they:

a. helped destroy the set
b. spit in the face of the company
c. proceed to kick said face's fucking head in

all in their last televised appearance.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

androinv3 said:


> The one word that does not exist in any pro wrestling dictionary is "never." And if it does exist, many key figures in pro wrestling history are using it incorrectly.
> 
> "I am retired, and I will never wrestle again!" (Ric Flair)
> 
> "I will never wrestle for that S.O.B. Vince McMahon again!" (Bret Hart)


_"I will never be on the Sci-Fi Channel again unless it's Ghost Hunters!"* (Chris Benoit)*_


----------



## El_Messiah (Aug 15, 2009)

He is going to return as Bryan Danielson!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> btw they've took the entire video of the invasion down from wwe.com. It just comes up with "The page you are looking for cannot be found" whereas the rest of the videos from that episode of Raw all work.


The Network is at play! Destroy the evidence!


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> REALLY????? Can you copy and paste what he wrote?
> 
> YAY!!!!


Are you guys that nieve? Michael Cole doesn't have a Twitter. It's a fake. Wouldn't that simply contradict his entire persona that he has built over the course of NXT? He has ripped on Twitter, and the IWC any chance he gets.

Goddamnit, I feel dumber looking at the posts from this thread.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

el dandy said:


> _"I will never be on the Sci-Fi Channel again unless it's Ghost Hunters!"* (Chris Benoit)*_


:lmao:lmao


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Brandenthesmark said:


> I kinda think it's a work because Cole put on his twitter that he fired Daniel Bryan


Cole isn't on twitter.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> REALLY????? Can you copy and paste what he wrote?
> 
> YAY!!!!


Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
http://twitter.com/WWEMichaelCole
Happy?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Brandenthesmark said:


> I kinda think it's a work because Cole put on his twitter that he fired Daniel Bryan


LMAO. Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds? Why would Michael Cole get a Twitter account after he spent so many weeks dissing the internet fans?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

iMac said:


> A lot of people said the same about Bret Hart. He pretty much said it himself in his book. But look how that worked out.


good point, everything will be revealed on monday anyway.
Fucking brilliant sig btw :lmao


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

fixer696 said:


> OMGZ... Tell em'.
> 
> I already gave some reasons but *you should give your reasoning* too. Bryan Danielbryanson will be back monday. we know it.


I gave my reasoning on about page 34242356. Just checking in to see if anyone else can see through this. Seems not many at all.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Brandenthesmark said:


> Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
> http://twitter.com/WWEMichaelCole
> Happy?


you have got to be fucking kidding.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Brandenthesmark said:


> Yes. I fired Daniel Bryan.
> http://twitter.com/WWEMichaelCole
> Happy?


I'm sorry, but I had to LOL at some of that guys tweets. The guy is hilarious!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That isn't Michael Cole.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

ahhh dang are you serious lol damn 411mania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

androinv3 said:


> The one word that does not exist in any pro wrestling dictionary is "never." And if it does exist, many key figures in pro wrestling history are using it incorrectly.
> 
> "I am retired, and I will never wrestle again!" (Ric Flair)
> 
> "I will never wrestle for that S.O.B. Vince McMahon again!" (Bret Hart)


There are nevers in wrestling. TNA will never compete with WWE, Christian will never win a world title and The Rock will never return to an in ring capacity with a full time schedule. Everything else is on the table.

I didn't say Danielson would never come back. I don't think he will, though. The fact that he was fired over something as flimsy as a "no choking rule" that doesn't even apply to a major star, as it was broken by John Cena as early as last year when he grabbed handcuffs, placed them around Randy Orton's neck and cranked back on Orton's neck like he was trying to break it like a Pez dispenser.....that shows that he's not valued. If he's not valued I can easily see his pride getting in the way and going to work for some other promotion with no value and he'll just end up a footnote in WWE history.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Are you guys that nieve? Michael Cole doesn't have a Twitter. It's a fake. Wouldn't that simply contradict his entire persona that he has built over the course of NXT? He has ripped on Twitter, and the IWC any chance he gets.
> 
> Goddamnit, I feel dumber looking at the posts from this thread.


Uhm, well, i don't know that Cole doesn't have twitter, and i don't use twitter so i'd never bother to check. I asked him whether he could copy and paste it, to know whether he lied or not. Oh well, i guess i got fooled.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Vintage IWC.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That no choking rule does not fucking exist. It can't. If it did it would have been breached a million times within the past year. If Danielson was in fact truly fired, then its because of something else.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Are you fucking serious? Ok let's debate your brilliant post shall we. The Rock,Asthon Kutcher,Rampage Jackson,and other guest host/former personalities were able to appear on RAW were they under contract? Please i can't wait for your response to such a mind boggling question.


You think they don't get paid to make an appearence? Not even C-list celebrities are for free. 


I'm pretty sure anyone not a ex-wrestler or promoting something is paid to be guest host.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I thought it was his twitter got the info from 411mania I guess I got tricked


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This will be Daniel Bryan in a few months, will he return to NXT or the WWE


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

^ I saw it on 411mania, took 1 glance at the twitter page and figured out it was fake. It's obvious.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

Idk why 411mania even posted that


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> in a few months, will he return to NXT


I can see it now. An NXT2 rookie is found in a 'vegetable' state. They need a substitute. For some reason its Dragon...bla bla...I need to sleep on this one.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember seeing JR's take on this situation a few pages back but i don't remember where.


But he said that he was surprised and shocked to see Danielson realeased. JR is pretty honest in most of his blogs. Considering he's the talent relations a top position in the company I find it hard to believe he didn't know about it beforehand. Anyone agree?


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Breaking news...

Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.

Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


:lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


You also forgot about the part when the tie spit at Gail Kim.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


The knock-on effect of the financial loss can cripple families. Apparently the garment's wife is devastated about this news. She is a tie bride after all.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

It's okay, though. The pink-salmon tie may have been released, but, it'll probably come back to WWE as a salmon-pink; I understand Roberts used it in the indies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I can see it now. An NXT2 rookie is found in a 'vegetable' state. They need a substitute. For some reason its Dragon...bla bla...I need to sleep on this one.


Alex Riley in a vegetative state?  But that means the Miz needs a new Rookie!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


This is bullshit!! Where is the justice????? HHH's sledgehammer has been doing more damage than any object can even think of! It damn near crippled Shawn Michaels! Once again those who are associated with HHH get a free pass...:no:


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Justin Roberts' tie has also been released from WWE following the incident on Monday Night RAW. The tie and Roberts were not on speaking terms following RAW and its been suggested that the tie had to be pulled off Roberts; there were those within WWE who felt the tie just went too far. It was said that tie's stomach was in knots afterwards.
> 
> Source: wrestlingiswayreal.com


You sir win the internet :lmao


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Sick avatar Crabtree


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow WWE are taking down the nxt ivasion videos , i haven't found a working one.


----------



## thorstone (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to roll on the floor laughing if Danielson shows up at Slammiversary.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Surely they arnt pulling the plug on the entire ANGLE because of this One thing?!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The worst part of this is that Sheamus or McIntyre would have gotten with this .pity:


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Just noticed after going to Danielson's WWE page which is still up btw down on the bottom says follow him on twitter I go to his old NXT twitter page and some fan took it over and is now posting under it:

http://twitter.com/DanielBryanNXT



> # "IF" Daniel Bryan release is real follow me to petition the Wwe or go to http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition.html about 10 hours ago via web
> 
> # Once again I am not Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) and i do not claim im him follow the real Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) @bryandanielson about 10 hours ago via web
> 
> ...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

So does anybody still think this could be a massive work? It would be the best thing they've ever done imo. Work the hell out of the internet fans. The whole thing still makes no sense to me. Maybe I just don't want to believe it.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish this really was a work, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


>


:lmao pure win


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


>


LOL keep em coming


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> LOL The Net Work
> 
> That's the name of this angle. Its designed to work the net. Also reveals the 'N' on the armbands' meaning. Genius. IMHO Dragon lives!


are they gonna copy ecw when they had the network guys trying to censor everything...


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Save The Hero said:


> LOL keep em coming











don't forget..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't they blow up R-Truth a couple months ago? 

Again, just sayin'


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> don't forget..


in reference to randy orton - triple h?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> The worst part of this is that Sheamus or McIntyre would have gotten with this .pity:


Sheamus would've, I'm not so sure about Mcintyre now. The guy is losing matches in 1 minute and a half to, of all people, Matt Hardy. He hasn't gotten over to any degree in MONTHS of holding the Intercontinental title and it looks like the WWE has lost faith in him as evidenced by their completely random picking of Swagger, who was doing nothing for a year prior to win MITB instead of him after all the "future world champion" build up bullshit he got. I could see Mcintyre getting released based on where he currently is.....but he won't be.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Save The Hero said:


> in reference to randy orton - triple h?


yeah that right..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


>


LMAO there's endless material to all of this.

Hey officer arrest that man over by the Dontlikepussy Business Park, he has a tie on. That's a deadly weapon. Vince McMahon and Triple H told me so. Something must be done.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear WWE, You are dumb. Signed, CHIKARA
http://twitter.com/chikarapro


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Sheamus would've, I'm not so sure about Mcintyre now. The guy is losing matches in 1 minute and a half to, of all people, Matt Hardy. He hasn't gotten over to any degree in MONTHS of holding the Intercontinental title and it looks like the WWE has lost faith in him as evidenced by their completely random picking of Swagger, who was doing nothing for a year prior to win MITB instead of him after all the "future world champion" build up bullshit he got. I could see Mcintyre getting released based on where he currently is.....but he won't be.


Regardless, he's still Triple H's bitch as far as I know and that pretty much guarantees he stays


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> Regardless, he's still Triple H's bitch as far as I know and that pretty much guarantees he stays


The only thing we have to go on that Triple H likes Mcintyre is a couple of reports. Reports are often twisted and wrong. A report also claimed that Triple H loves Sheamus, but we have recorded evidence, out of Triple H's own mouth that he's a big fan of Sheamus. He has never mentioned Mcintyre at all in anything that I've seen or heard of.

And besides, even if Triple H did like Mcintyre, the reports for that were made MONTHS ago, back when he won the Intercontinental title. His lack of progress in ANY significant way could just as easily have soured Triple H on him. And besides that, Triple H doesn't make the final decision, Vince McMahon does. Triple H couldn't even get Vince to change the design of the WWE Championship.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

so he REALLY did get fired?

if so that sucks

but oh well


$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


>


lmfao 

this shit just had me screaming out laughing :lmao


----------------
Now playing: Steve Jablonsky - Transformers - The Score - 10 - Scorponok
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> LOL The Net Work
> 
> That's the name of this angle. Its designed to work the net. Also reveals the 'N' on the armbands' meaning. Genius. IMHO Dragon lives!


I'm actually buying this. WWE is known for doing things like that. Like how Palmer Cannon's initials were PC. Maybe I'm just in denial though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

To those idiots talking about chairs, table, etc being used, KIDS CAN'T USE THOSE KINDS OF WEAPONS IN REAL LIFE YOU TWITS. A tie is an easily accessible item for a child. Use your fucking heads, people.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

from what I conclude in this thread people in such great denial that they're becoming delusional that this is a work, but it's one of the biggest and most moronic mistakes that WWE has ever done.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> To those idiots talking about chairs, table, etc being used, KIDS CAN'T USE THOSE KINDS OF WEAPONS IN REAL LIFE YOU TWITS. A tie is an easily accessible item for a child. Use your fucking heads, people.


So are your fists, legs, chains, etc...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> To those idiots talking about chairs, table, etc being used, KIDS CAN'T USE THOSE KINDS OF WEAPONS IN REAL LIFE YOU TWITS. A tie is an easily accessible item for a child. Use your fucking heads, people.



A kid can't use a chair as a weapon?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I for one don't know why people are so shocked by this. WWE is notorious for dropping the ball with promising talent.

Have we learned nothing from when they dropped the ball with Braden Walker and Kizarny?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> A kid can't use a chair as a weapon?


Yes a child could use a folding chair, a step ladder and a tie.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> A kid can't use a chair as a weapon?


A kid 8, 9, 10 years old? Probably not. Not to mention, I don't think most people have steel chairs sitting around their houses.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> To those idiots talking about chairs, table, etc being used, KIDS CAN'T USE THOSE KINDS OF WEAPONS IN REAL LIFE YOU TWITS. A tie is an easily accessible item for a child. Use your fucking heads, people.


When was a kid, I had a ladder in my backyard, and dozens of steel folding chairs at school. 

That stuff is easy to get a hold of too. 

And I also have to ask this. This is prime time television. What the hell are kids doing staying up to 11pm anyway?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I say it would be the childs own damn fault if they did that. I mean by that logic kids watching Cena choke out Orton with handcuffs is a good thing for them. Yet they cry for the whole NXT Invasion....who gives a crap. Kids need some disappointment in their lives. Life isn't all fair.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> When was a kid, I had a ladder in my backyard, and dozens of steel folding chairs at school.
> 
> That stuff is easy to get a hold of too.
> 
> And I also have to ask this. This is prime time television. What the hell are kids doing staying up to 11pm anyway?


Raw comes on at 6 PM on the dish that I'm using. I get what your saying though. I think the WWE is going a little too far with this PG crap. Pretty much everything about pro wrestling is violent and I don't see how banning small things like choking and blood is gonna make it that much better. HHH can use a fucking Sledgehammer which is a deadly weapon but Danielson get's fired over using a tie?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> A kid 8, 9, 10 years old? Probably not. Not to mention, I don't think most people have steel chairs sitting around their houses.


Realistically, pretty much anything can be made into a weapon. I highly doubt that any kids will maliciously choke another person using a tie because they saw Daniel Bryan do it on Raw. If any kid was to do this, he'd probably have some serious issues regardless and television shouldn't be to blame. 

Raw is basically a program about men beating each other so badly that they can not move for three seconds. It's outlandish to suggest that a person punching another person in the head numerous times, lifting them and throwing them back onto the floor as hard as they can and hurting them so badly that they need to tap out to stop the pain is okay. But choking them with a tie isn't. Completely ridiculous, and the fact that you're actually agreeing with this ideology is even worse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Raw comes on at 6 PM on the dish that I'm using. I get what your saying though. I think the WWE is going a little too far with this PG crap. Pretty much everything about pro wrestling is violent and I don't see how banning small things like choking and blood is gonna make it that much better. HHH can use a fucking Sledgehammer which is a deadly weapon but Danielson get's fired over using a tie?


to be fair the tie was Italian silk.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TripleG said:


> When was a kid, I had a ladder in my backyard, and dozens of steel folding chairs at school.
> 
> That stuff is easy to get a hold of too.
> 
> And I also have to ask this. This is prime time television. What the hell are kids doing staying up to 11pm anyway?


Most kids can't handle a ladder in the context seen on TV. A step ladder maybe, but you aren't gonna see 10 year old kids swinging around full blown ladders. The steel chairs at school is a good call, but I guess those critics pulling the strings are more worried about home incidents and probably feel the ample parental supervision at school would deter something like that.

Remember when this happened, a lot of schools around the United States are already out for the summer.



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Realistically, pretty much anything can be made into a weapon. I highly doubt that any kids will maliciously choke another person using a tie because they saw Daniel Bryan do it on Raw. If any kid was to do this, he'd probably have some serious issues regardless and television shouldn't be to blame.
> 
> Raw is basically a program about men beating each other so badly that they can not move for three seconds. It's outlandish to suggest that a person punching another person in the head numerous times, lifting them and throwing them back onto the floor as hard as they can and hurting them so badly that they need to tap out to stop the pain is okay. But choking them with a tie isn't. Completely ridiculous, and the fact that you're actually agreeing with this ideology is even worse.


I definitely agree that anything can be used as a weapon and I too doubt kids would be choking their peers and such because of what they saw, but obviously whoever is pulling the strings thought differently. Once we find out who's pulling the strings, their bitch fit can be put into perspective.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I never understood the banning of weapons or whatever when it's your job to promote violence anyway. 

I think it's silly.*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Most kids can't handle a ladder in the context seen on TV. A step ladder maybe, but you aren't gonna see 10 year old kids swinging around full blown ladders. The steel chairs at school is a good call, but I guess those critics pulling the strings are more worried about home incidents and probably feel the ample parental supervision at school would deter something like that.
> 
> Remember when this happened, a lot of schools around the United States are already out for the summer.


Explain the rope used during the Shad-JTG match? Shad choked JTG


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet

* Detailed Backstage Word on Daniel Bryan's WWE Release
Date Added: June 12, 2010
Story By: Brian Cantor
Virtually no wrestlers, reporters or fans would be shocked if Bryan Danielson showed up on RAW this Monday, but as of press time, the going word is that his WWE release Friday was, in fact, legitimate.

As was noted early Saturday morning on Prowrestling.com, the actual story going around is that Danielson was fired in response to the scene on Monday’s RAW in which he graphically choked out announcer Justin Roberts with his tie (a scene which was edited from later re-airings of the Invasion angle). While no one is doubting that there were other people responsible for the image–Roberts for making the cartoon-like face, the cameraman for capturing the action and the directors and producers that let the image hit the air–the word, according to F4WOnline.com, is that a very influential entity with a connection to WWE (believed to be a sponsor, affiliate or business partner) complained and that someone had to be the scapegoat.

Similarly, there is not necessarily any rationale being given for why Danielson, specifically, got in trouble for a scene that hardly ranks as WWE’s most violent or offensive of all time–it simply came down to the reality that Danielson’s actions were the ones that angered someone in a position of power.

There have been loose reports that Danielson broke a “no visual strangulation” rule that was put in place after the Chris Benoit tragedy, but it is not clear that the entity responsible for the complaint was actively thinking about Benoit at the time. Further, because this would not be the first time someone’s in-ring actions have created a connection to Benoit (Shawn Michaels, for instance, used the crippler crossface on television long after the assumed Benoit double-murder-suicide), it is not certain that the connection, alone, could get someone fired in 2010.

There has been no indication that WWE officials are holding Danielson in serious contempt; F4WOnline.com sources, in fact, say he was given the impression that the door would be open for a return down the road once everything blows over. Both the WWE executive rank and independent wrestling promotions have, however, been told he will become a free agent once his non-compete expires, so it does not seem that, at least as of press time, WWE anticipates the “cooling off” period being a week or two.

Of course, there still exists the small possibility that the release story is an elaborate work or that WWE will quickly rethink its decision and turn the release into a work. But if it is, it would mean that WWE is also working some of its most influential employees in the process, as multiple sources all maintain that some of WWE’s most senior individuals, in addition to the creative team, were assured he was gone.
*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Swag said:


> Explain the rope used during the Shad-JTG match? Shad choked JTG


The pissed off sponsor might have not seen it considering it was on PPV or they may not have cared since it's PPV.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet
> 
> * Detailed Backstage Word on Daniel Bryan's WWE Release
> Date Added: June 12, 2010
> ...


this has been posted already


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Dammit thanks. This thread moves quick


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> Roberts for making the cartoon-like face


:lmao


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

So is it true that Trips caused the firing? Kinda surprising coming from a guy who had sex with a corpse. What if someone's kid accidentally saw THAT?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

As much as I'm coming to terms with the probability that this is indeed legit, him being fired for the tie incident still sounds too stupid to be true.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

thefzk said:


> So is it true that Trips caused the firing? Kinda surprising coming from a guy who had sex with a corpse. What if someone's kid accidentally saw THAT?


No that story is a fake......


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i still say it's either a work or he'll be back before his 90 days are up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thefzk said:


> So is it true that Trips caused the firing? Kinda surprising coming from a guy who had sex with a corpse. What if someone's kid accidentally saw THAT?


Its not true, that report came from a "unidentified source".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

thefzk said:


> So is it true that Trips caused the firing? Kinda surprising coming from a guy who had sex with a corpse. What if someone's kid accidentally saw THAT?


*I don't think Trips had anything to do with it.*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> The pissed off sponsor might have not seen it considering it was on PPV or they may not have cared since it's PPV.


I don't think it could be the latter because PPVs are TV-PG too. 

Idk, I still don't buy that it was the tie incident that caused the release.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

thefzk said:


> So is it true that Trips caused the firing? Kinda surprising coming from a guy who had sex with a corpse. What if someone's kid accidentally saw THAT?


my first time seeing that video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcBOB_xGW5I


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

I think it was Benoit's fault. He ruins everything.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think Trips had anything to do with it.*


This is the IWC, of course HHH did this. He was also responsible for pushing abyssamaniac:side:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i still say it's either a work or he'll be back before his 90 days are up.


God I feel like I'm going to have an ulcer going through all of this trying to make heads or tails on this, whether it's a work or legit.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Chiller88 said:


> I don't think it could be the latter because PPVs are TV-PG too.
> 
> Idk, I still don't buy that it was the tie incident that caused the release.


True, but at the same token PPVs aren't seen by nearly as many people as cable TV. As a sponsor, would you be pissed off by something seen by 300,000 people compared to something seen by 3 million?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> This is the IWC, of course HHH did this. He was also responsible for pushing abyssamaniac:side:


:lmao:lmao ..


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

This could totally play up to TNA...think about it, WWE is making 16 superstars with NXT, but there will not be room for all of them in the E. TNA could take all of them, and do their own invasion angle with bryan as the leader


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I still like the theory that Rikishi had something to do with it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> God I feel like I'm going to have an ulcer going through all of this trying to make heads or tails on this, whether it's a work or legit.


i think it's a work because of the all the double standards and if it's real and vince didn't really want to fire him but had to, to silence the person who got his/her feelings hurt then he could be re-signed before his 90 days are up.

just think about it, it could be sort of like evolution with wade barrett saying a new member will be with them and then danielson comes out and takes out everyone.


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Randy Orton tried killing John Cena by way of explosives.

Batista tried killing John Cena by way of automobile.

All of which took place in the PG-era. 

Need I say more?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Randy Orton tried killing John Cena by way of explosives.
> 
> Batista tried killing John Cena by way of automobile.
> 
> ...


there is a difference, these guys are draws, bryan isn't.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Randy Orton tried killing John Cena by way of explosives.
> 
> Batista tried killing John Cena by way of automobile.
> 
> ...


You could make a list of things that _haven't_ happened in the PG era and it would be every bit as relevant.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> True, but at the same token PPVs aren't seen by nearly as many people as cable TV. As a sponsor, would you be pissed off by something seen by 300,000 people compared to something seen by 3 million?


That's a good point and I get where you're coming from, but people are still watching no matter how many. It may not be as much on PPV as it is on TV, but it's still shown on television and people are still watching it.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Chiller88 said:


> That's a good point and I get where you're coming from, but people are still watching no matter how many. It may not be as much on PPV as it is on TV, but it's still shown on television and people are still watching it.


Yup definitely agree. I guess the sponsor just looks at things differently. Situation sucks, but just trying to look at things from a sponsor point of view and I can admittedly see where they're coming from. Still wanna know who it is. I thought it was Mattel, but Meltzer said it was someone big so I got no idea.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Yup definitely agree. I guess the sponsor just looks at things differently. Situation sucks, but just trying to look at things from a sponsor point of view and I can admittedly see where they're coming from. Still wanna know who it is. I thought it was Mattel, but Meltzer said it was someone big so I got no idea.


Could it be the F.C.C.?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Yup definitely agree. I guess the sponsor just looks at things differently. Situation sucks, but just trying to look at things from a sponsor point of view and I can admittedly see where they're coming from. Still wanna know who it is. I thought it was Mattel, but Meltzer said it was someone big so I got no idea.


probably someone who invested a shit load of money into WWE, i just hope Vince talked to Bryan about the situation, i would have.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Yup definitely agree. I guess the sponsor just looks at things differently. Situation sucks, but just trying to look at things from a sponsor point of view and I can admittedly see where they're coming from. Still wanna know who it is. I thought it was Mattel, but Meltzer said it was someone big so I got no idea.


Maybe it had something to do with Linda's campaign like others have said. Idk, who knows. Like I said earlier, I don't buy that it was the tie incident that led to this, but hopefully this will all be cleared up by the time Raw's over this Monday.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Randy Orton tried killing John Cena by way of explosives.
> 
> Batista tried killing John Cena by way of automobile.
> 
> ...


apparently it's different if it's on PPV


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm leaning more towards the side that Danielson was legit released, however what kinda baffles me is why he would be fired for this tie incident when just last year Randy Orton was still kicking people in the head on live TV. Surely, kicking someone directly in the head while they are down is just as violent, if not moreso than choking someone with a tie. I real life if someone punted somebody in the head like Orton was doing on an almost weekly basis that person could very well die. I don't get why a sponsor would be offnded by this tie choking incident yet not be offended by Orton continually punting people in the head on raw.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

WWE's sponsors include 7-11, the Army National Guard, Subway and Castrol. Could be anyone of them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> probably someone who invested a shit load of money into WWE, i just hope Vince talked to Bryan about the situation, i would have.


See, I thought it could be a potential sponsor that Vince doesn't want to lose because I can't think of any current sponsors that would raise such a fuss. I'm almost positive Vince explained Danielson the deal and told him he'd be brought back when shit blows over.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

if memort serves me correct. someone was choked out in the Jericho/JBl match that happened a few years back.

Way to talk out both sides of your mouth, WWE. I'm officialy done with them.,


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

We need to write to the USA network or whoever took offense to this and beg them to bring let Danielson come back. This is just ridiculous. It's wrestling for gods sakes and part of a storyline. If anybody should be in trouble it's Vince McMahon or WWE but not Danielson. I guess because he's a scapegoat for Vince to get the USA network off his back that means eventually Danielson will be back in WWE sooner than later. This is all a bad dream and a horrible mess. I wonder how Danielson feels about this and how he's taking this because none of it makes sense to anybody. These reports and this thread continue to make me more confused.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

schiops said:


> I'm leaning more towards the side that Danielson was legit released, however what kinda baffles me is why he would be fired for this tie incident when just last year Randy Orton was still kicking people in the head on live TV. Surely, kicking someone directly in the head while they are down is just as violent, if not moreso than choking someone with a tie. I real life if someone punted somebody in the head like Orton was doing on an almost weekly basis that person could very well die. I don't get why a sponsor would be offnded by this tie choking incident yet not be offended by Orton continually punting people in the head on raw.


This is just another reason why I can't buy the tie incident as the reason he was released. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

chasing2009 said:


> if memort serves me correct. someone was choked out in the Jericho/JBl match that happened a few years back.
> 
> Way to talk out both sides of your mouth, WWE. I'm officialy done with them.,


:lmao you know how many times I've heard this today? And that was done before WWE made the full switch to PG genius.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024

To lighten the mode :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Edgehead2000 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024
> 
> To lighten the mode :side:


:lmao:lmao:lmao oh god that is awesome


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> See, I thought it could be a potential sponsor that Vince doesn't want to lose because I can't think of any current sponsors that would raise such a fuss. I'm almost positive Vince explained Danielson the deal and told him he'd be brought back when shit blows over.


You think it could be Linda's Campaign team? I don't think it is out of the question to believe they called Vince and told him that footage could be used in commercials against her and did not want her to be brought further by something on WWE TV?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Edgehead2000 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024
> 
> To lighten the mode :side:


:lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The thing is if this was a temporary firing 
Why not just suspend him
This is BS
Its a joke, WWE is a slave now to their sponsors


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> To those idiots talking about chairs, table, etc being used, KIDS CAN'T USE THOSE KINDS OF WEAPONS IN REAL LIFE YOU TWITS. A tie is an easily accessible item for a child. Use your fucking heads, people.


i had access to every single one of these items in my house as a child EXCEPT a tie. I could have easily used them you TWIT.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Edgehead2000 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024
> 
> To lighten the mode :side:


lol. especially at the Batista comment. Pussy Monster strikes the internets


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Theproof said:


> *
> Similarly, there is not necessarily any rationale being given for why Danielson, specifically, got in trouble for a scene that hardly ranks as WWE’s most violent or offensive of all time–it simply came down to the reality that Danielson’s actions were the ones that angered someone in a position of power.
> *


It's the "higher power" who is responsible for this.


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

androinv3 said:


>


Lol at the "WCW- Jeff Jarrett's 5th theme" as one of the tabs.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

fixer696 said:


> i had access to every single one of these items in my house as a child EXCEPT a tie. I could have easily used them you TWIT.


I'd love to see a 10 year wield a 10 foot ladder with ease. LOVE TO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Lol at the "WCW- Jeff Jarrett's 5th theme" as one of the tabs.


With a custom tron and all oiled up!

Man did he age in the last 12 years.


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd love to see a 10 year wield a 10 foot ladder with ease. LOVE TO.


A 10 year old could climb a ladder and jump off it and break their neck. who said anything about wielding?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> I'd love to see a 10 year wield a 10 foot ladder with ease. LOVE TO.


Could certainly jump off of one after watching Jeff Hardy, no?


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

I am sure the situation was explained to Bryan, and he was told that he should go work some Indy dates till it blows over and is brought back. I think he will be brought back just not sure when. Probably before the 90 days are up. AND he will come back with a stronger storyline before, because now he could work the anti-corporate thing even more.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

If you're 10 you can't carry as tall a ladder as an adult, but you don't need to jump off as tall a ladder to fuck yourself up either.


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

king of scotland said:


> I am sure the situation was explained to Bryan, and he was told that he should go work some Indy dates till it blows over and is brought back. I think he will be brought back just not sure when. Probably before the 90 days are up. AND he will come back with a stronger storyline before, because now he could work the anti-corporate thing even more.


why would he have to go away to let it blow over but just come right back and have it be part of his story? If he comes back i feel like he would come back as a face. If Miz is ME by then that could work.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

fixer696 said:


> why would he have to go away to let it blow over but just come right back and have it be part of his story? If he comes back i feel like he would come back as a face. If Miz is ME by then that could work.


He already has to go away till it blows over. But when he comes back it will most likely be a anti-hero face like Steve Austin was. Fighting the corporate powers who made him a scapegoat (or as I hope it would happen).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

fixer696 said:


> A 10 year old could climb a ladder and jump off it and break their neck. who said anything about wielding?


We're talking about using them as weapons, nothing about jumping off. 

Most people have access to porch roofs and kids can jump off them too, what's your point?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Lol at the "WCW- Jeff Jarrett's 5th theme" as one of the tabs.


it sounds like cowboy kid rock..


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

lol @ arguing that a tie is more dangerous than a chair or ladder. I hope you're trolling.

WWE has been really pushing their internet presence, and it makes sense here particularly with Bryan's background. Just look at the other day and the release about twittering in character and Matt Hardy. Then they follow that all up with the NXT angle, which is a huge success. Think about it logically- is some endorsement company really going to pinpoint a guy choked by his tie as unforgivable, and demand he gets fired? This is wrestling, everything is about fake violence, to classify this one random 3 second clip as going too far, but not caring about the countless other violent happenings going on around 6 feet away at the exact same time makes no sense. It doesn't make sense because this is actually a work. 

Geez, the guy already cut a promo talking about the WWE higher-ups wanting him out and holding him back because of his size, this will just be another step down that road. They may be holding Bryan out so that the NXT rookies can go on to become heels, then they can bring Bryan back as a face down the line once he is separated from them.

WWE is PG now, but that does NOT mean they don't want to push the boundaries of PG. One of the best ways to push these boundaries is to do something PG, but treat it as if it is far worse.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> it sounds like *chris rock* cowboy..


LMAO you mean Kid Rock.....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Edgehead2000 said:


> http://fakeconvos.com/view.php?id=1024
> 
> To lighten the mode :side:


:lmao that made me miss Heeltista


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> LMAO you mean Kid Rock.....


yeah thanks..


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> We're talking about using them as weapons, nothing about jumping off.
> 
> Most people have access to porch roofs and kids can jump off them too, what's your point?


Are you serious? Anything that is done in wrestling whether they are using a weapon or not is dangerous for a kid to do. U are a troll. Jumping/falling off a ladder is done in every ladder match. it is done on WWE TV and is easily done by ANYONE 5 or older. a big elbow off a ladder, an FU off the side of a trampoline, a two by four to the head. It is all imitation of what they see on TV.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

fixer696 said:


> Are you serious? Anything that is done in wrestling whether they are using a weapon or not is dangerous for a kid to do. U are a troll. Jumping/falling off a ladder is done in every ladder match. it is done on WWE TV and is easily done by ANYONE 5 or older. a big elbow off a ladder, an FU off the side of a trampoline, a two by four to the head. It is all imitation of what they see on TV.


don't feed the troll. lmao @ 10 year old kids who know how to tie a tie but are unable to hurt anyone, themselves included, with a ladder.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO! Chris Rock.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arcade said:


> LMAO! Chris Rock.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

If this isn't some ruse and since actually pussied out, even before than he already has, I'm done with WWE. All I watched now was about 15 minutes of Raw. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia reruns on Comedy Central are 1000X more entertaining than anything Vince McMahon has produced so what's the point? I'm not even a huge fan of Danielson but I probably would have been if this story had been able to play out. I said right after the segment happened that I was disappointed that it can only go downhill. I really wish WWE would prove me wrong but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

axl626 said:


> If this isn't some ruse and since actually pussied out, even before than he already has, I'm done with WWE. All I watched now was about 15 minutes of Raw. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia reruns on Comedy Central are 1000X more entertaining than anything Vince McMahon has produced so what's the point? I'm not even a huge fan of Danielson but I probably would have been if this story had been able to play out. I said right after the segment happened that I was disappointed that it can only go downhill. I really wish WWE would prove me wrong but I don't see that happening.


Done with WWE number 23448728923 :lmao keep it coming.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm still sticking to watch WWE since there is no other promontion to watch. TNA seems pretty boring to watch at most times.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Arcade said:


> I'm still sticking to watch WWE since there is no other promontion to watch. TNA seems pretty boring to watch *at most times*.


At most times? I'm pretty sure it's 100% of the time boring to watch.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm pretty sure JBL did a cable hangman on HBK during their HBK is broke feud. and HBK was bleeding and sold it like death. Were they not PG enough then?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

LMAO funny fkn thread


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

When did WWE go PG? In 08?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Arcade said:


> When did WWE go PG? In 08?


mid 08


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn I hope this doesn't affect the blood in the WWE video games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Damn I hope this doesn't affect the blood in the WWE video games.


what? You would have know already from the previous game.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Damn I hope this doesn't affect the blood in the WWE video games.


they wanted to removed blood. On the official SvR2010 facebook page they posted a poll asking how important blood is. This COULD mean they are thinking about removing it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't played 2010 yet and 09 was created around the time before they went PG.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, there's a fantastic thread going on over at the ROH boards, where someone has suggested that ROH bring in "Daniel Bryan" and give him a chance. The ROH fans are being awesome with it:

http://rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php?topic=1160.0


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

will94 said:


> So, there's a fantastic thread going on over at the ROH boards, where someone has suggested that ROH bring in "Daniel Bryan" and give him a chance. The ROH fans are being awesome with it:
> 
> http://rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php?topic=1160.0


:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're not gonna remove blood from the game. If they were they would've did it with 2010 and they ended up actually improving bloodshed. The games are rated T anyway.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> They're not gonna remove blood from the game. If they were they would've did it with 2010 and they ended up actually improving bloodshed. The games are rated T anyway.


they were going too..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

will94 said:


> So, there's a fantastic thread going on over at the ROH boards, where someone has suggested that ROH bring in "Daniel Bryan" and give him a chance. The ROH fans are being awesome with it:
> 
> http://rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php?topic=1160.0


What? All I see is them talking about the Parents Against Tie Violence logo.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LolfuckinL at the ROH thread.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

will94 said:


> So, there's a fantastic thread going on over at the ROH boards, where someone has suggested that ROH bring in "Daniel Bryan" and give him a chance. The ROH fans are being awesome with it:
> 
> http://rohwrestling.com/forum/index.php?topic=1160.0


That is hilarious. Being around here so much, I pretty much expect every wrestling thread to devolve into insults and stupidity. Guess that might not always be the case.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.

Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."

So here's my question: WHAT THE FUCK IS BLOWING? *WHERE* IS THE SHITSTORM? 

I have heard no complaints from any news outlets. I have not seen any official statements released from any corporate sponsors or stockholders. I have seen nothing mentioned on WWE.com or on their corporate website. I am hearing no political figures talk about it. It has not been brought up on any national televised or radio talk shows. I am seeing no major sites picking this up. There is no back-and-forth issue. There is no upstart problem. If there was, we would have names, we would have websites, we would have a back-and-forth. But we don't. To quote Osborne Cox, "what the FUCK" are these dirt sheets talking about? 

The dirt sheets are claiming all of this stuff about this blowing over, but in the real world, this choking scene appears to be a non-issue entirely!

Am I really the only one that has noticed this?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

EvoLution™;8508202 said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


Linda's campaign I feel are the ones to blame here. Connect the dots.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

you'd be surprised with the power of cranky grandmas with no time on their hands calling WWE HQ cuz they wanted to spent 'quality time' with their grandchildren and not watch someone get choked

...unless this was a preemptive move by linda


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


:hmm: so what you are saying is that HHH really did have a hand in this?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :hmm: so what you are saying is that HHH really did have a hand in this?


SAY WHUT!!!!???


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its the typical IWC logic after all. When all else fails, blame Triple H.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Its the typical IWC logic after all. When all else fails, blame Triple H.


:lmao exactly


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> i'm pretty sure JBL did a cable hangman on HBK during their HBK is broke feud. and HBK was bleeding and sold it like death. Were they not PG enough then?


If this is true then think about that for a second. That happened in 2008, only a little over a year after the Benoit tragedy. This is 2010, Benoit happened 3 years ago. That means it should have been more fresh on the mind then.

I truly believe the person that took offense to this saw that Danielson was doing a submission move that looked like the crippler crossface that Benoit used to do on the Miz last week and was already freaked out by the resemblance in wrestling style not that there's anything wrong with wrestling styles. Then on monday night at the end of the show the Justin Roberts thing was all the ammunition they needed to fire the poor guy. All he wanted to do was make some money and live his dream of actually making more out of himself and showing the whole world and casual wrestling fans what he's capable of.

I really don't understand this whole scapegoat thing. So he's the most popular wrestler on NXT and is a big rising new talent in the WWE who shines above most guys on the roster. How does that make him the scapegoat? It's just total bullshit and not fair that the scapegoat has to be the best contributor to the segment and the guy with the best future ahead of him of all the rookies from NXT. I guess they saw him as the stand out reason the NXT thing was not kid friendly. Well it wasn't suppose to be. It's as if they thought Danielson was gonna corrupt the WWE by making it go from kid friendly pg wholesome entertainment to violent, edgy stuff which would just corrupt the direction they want and the NXT thing was probably the way out.

Still if anything they could have just stopped the angle if they think it's that bad or had Cena kick all their asses in usual kid friendly WWE manner.

So this is what I think. I think that WWE creative realizes the "higher power LOL" is not gonna let them have their way with the NXT angle despite the good ratings and money behind it. I think we might be seeing the end of the NXT angle before it begins or we'll see Cena beat them all and each one of them aside from Wade Barrett who will get a world title shot job out and look like fools. In the mean time eventually Danielson will get hired back. I could see him maybe working a few indy shows here and there and going back to ROH for a show and some more interesting news to pop up. If he plays it by ear and doesn't blow off his relationship with WWE I could see them hiring him back when the NXT "invasion" angle ends which it will not be much of an invasion now more than it will be a kid friendly 7 against Cena, Cena over comes the beat downs type of thing. From there as "order becomes restored" and wwe is the same shitty product it's been since the guest hosting thing has began and even before that with the show having no edge, then I think we'll finally see them convince the "higher powers" Danielson is alright to bring back.

If I was Danielson though I wouldn't be pissed off about this anymore if he was or upset, or questioning why WWE did this to him of all people. If anything he should look at it as he has some sorta way about him that pisses the network off.

Speaking of the Network. If there is any chance that this could be a worked angle which most of you seem gungho that it isn't, but let's just say it is. Doesn't the network seem like all of this that were speculating about the reason for Danielsons firing could wind up turning into an angle. The Network doesn't sound like NXT's new stable name. That to me sounds like a bunch of people acting as USA network employees like in old ecw telling WWE what they can and can't do and trying to sabotage NXT. I know the more I think about the storyline the more I say, nah WWE could never think up a storyline that complex but you never know. If anything the Network could center around why they fired Danielson.

If this is a work I'm just saying then the network not wanting to see that wouldn't piss off USA or whoever complained about all of this and it wouldn't be the first time they did an angle like that. Remember on Smackdown with that Palmer guy telling Teddy Long how to run Smackdown? Yeah that was a lot different and not offensive. Yes we are in pg now but the question I beg of everybody is. Why would WWE trademark the name The Network?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Its the typical IWC logic after all. When all else fails, blame Triple H.


That. Was. Win.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Its the typical IWC logic after all. When all else fails, blame Triple H.


Rep up.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

CM Punk and Jericho are the only reasons I watch wrestling now. When they're done, I'm done, because its clear that the future of sports entertainment has nothing to do with WRESTLING.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow Im just logging on to this site for the first time in a couple of days and I find out they released Danielson? 

That's fucking bullshit, I'm hoping to god this is a work, but knowing how much the WWE has consistently disappointed me over the past couple of years, it's most likely legit.

This PG thing is out of control.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


I think you just nailed what it is that rubs me wrong about this whole thing. Firings in the wake of controversy is nothing new (Helms was all over TMZ shortly before his release, among many other examples) but in this case there has been nothing. People really want to say that almost a week after it happened and there has been nothing that there is some boiling controversy? Very strange. The ONLY reactions I have seen to any of this have been roundly positive. People love nothing better than to talk about controversy, and yet this one has managed to cost a guy his job without a single blip anywhere before or after? Not saying I have any answers, just that people seem to be drawing a lot of conclusions from nowhere.

Amazing Burn After Reading reference, by the way.


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


Exactly, it is a work. They did a great job with it, and the dirt sheets are single-handedly perpetuating this "shitstorm," whether they are doing it consciously or not, because it gets them tons of hits. WWE really is going all out with this, and it is gonna work to make Bryan into a tremendous modern-day antihero for the internet age.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Just read JRs Blog and its becoming clear that Danielson really is fired. I do not buy the Choking roberts story at all though, it just doesn't add up, there has to be something else behind this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The number one word. Controversy


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Linda's campaign I feel are the ones to blame here. Connect the dots.


Linda's campaign immediately comes out in defense of anything that is directed at her. This has not been the case with this apparent "issue."


Wrestling>Cena said:


> so what you are saying is that HHH really did have a hand in this?


No, I never even made a remote reference to Triple H. In fact, I'm one of the first people to down any report that has to do with Triple H. What I AM saying is that every report makes a reference to some "blowing over," but no one, not one news outlet, political group, website, talk show host, etc. outside of the dirt sheets has even _referred_ to the incident. NO ONE.

Don't you find that a little strange?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

EvoLution™;8508277 said:


> Linda's campaign immediately comes out in defense of anything that is directed at her. This has not been the case with this apparent "issue."
> 
> No, I never even made a remote reference to Triple H. In fact, I'm one of the first people to down any report that has to do with Triple H. What I AM saying is that every report makes a reference to some "blowing over," but no one, not one news outlet, political group, website, talk show host, etc. outside of the dirt sheets has even _referred_ to the incident. NO ONE.
> 
> Don't you find that a little strange?


I hope your right bro, I really hope you're right!!!

Also the sudden pull of the attack video on Cena signaling they are trying to pull themselves away from this and making it seem like the NXT Rookies have truly lost it.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Another JR blog!

Jim Ross has posted an update to his blog, which you can read in full here. Some highlights:

On Daniel Bryan: I was surprised to get up Saturday morning and to read that Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson had been released from WWE. I am not sure of the exact circumstances and until that information is confirmed it's hard to make any definitive comments. Bryan is a talented wrestler who is not going to have any trouble finding work. His in ring style is unique, the young man has certainly paid his 'dues,' what ever that means now days, and he's arguably the most talked about performer on NXT. Certainly Bryan leaves WWE with momentum and with more fans knowing his name than at any point in his career. Plus, who is to say that Bryan will never return to WWE? There may be a great deal more to this matter than any of us know or, honestly, need to know at this time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Linda's campaign immediately comes out in defense of anything that is directed at her. This has not been the case with this apparent "issue."
> 
> *No, I never even made a remote reference to Triple H. In fact, I'm one of the first people to down any report that has to do with Triple H. What I AM saying is that every report makes a reference to some "blowing over," but no one, not one news outlet, political group, website, talk show host, etc. outside of the dirt sheets has even referred to the incident. NO ONE.
> 
> Don't you find that a little strange?*


It was a joke brah, i made a couple of jokes about it earlier in the thread when a report of triple h being the reason danielson was fired. You make a great point on your previous post, all we can do is wait and see what happens on Monday.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> Another JR blog!
> 
> Jim Ross has posted an update to his blog, which you can read in full here. Some highlights:
> 
> On Daniel Bryan: I was surprised to get up Saturday morning and to read that Daniel Bryan or Bryan Danielson had been released from WWE. I am not sure of the exact circumstances and until that information is confirmed it's hard to make any definitive comments. Bryan is a talented wrestler who is not going to have any trouble finding work. His in ring style is unique, the young man has certainly paid his 'dues,' what ever that means now days, and he's arguably the most talked about performer on NXT. Certainly Bryan leaves WWE with momentum and with more fans knowing his name than at any point in his career. *Plus, who is to say that Bryan will never return to WWE? There may be a great deal more to this matter than any of us know or, honestly, need to know at this time.*


True, JR.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

It's probably of no importance, but the latest promo for tomorrow's Raw still had Dragon prominently in it.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought the Justin Roberts tie choke was absolute hilarity. Comedy gold, that. Shame he lost his job over it. Not like it's the first time this has happened to him though. He's getting older, however, and if he doesn't get started in the WWE soon he will likely never get to where he wants to be, if he could even get there in the first place.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao took a joke seriously.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just remembered Chris Jericho choking the fuck outta JBL at the Royal Rumble 2008.

Daniel Bryan should seriously plead his case. It may get him his job back.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

P.A.T.V obviously has made a stand. Look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdgyvgh0Ps&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I just remembered Chris Jericho choking the fuck outta JBL at the Royal Rumble 2008.
> 
> Daniel Bryan should seriously plead his case. It may get him his job back.


it was pre-pg man.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I just remembered Chris Jericho choking the fuck outta JBL at the Royal Rumble 2008.
> 
> Daniel Bryan should seriously plead his case. It may get him his job back.


And I remember three weeks before then, when JBL choked Jericho with the cable. John's was worse, because he dragged Chris around the ring and was about to hang him.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

From you tube 
Remember, kids...taking drugs is OK (well, once or twice at least. Three times might be﻿ pushing it.) But tie violence is UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

are we in any better position in knowing if its true or not now then we were 24 hrs ago?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Speculation: Kevin Dunn Demoted or Fired?*

Thanks to some "insider" sources, the speculation is that Bryan Danielson may have been legitimately released from the company for choking ring announcer Justin Roberts with his own necktie. This may have been mentioned a few times in the "Bryan Danielson Released..." thread, but I'd like to discuss this in a new thread. 

Because Bryan's actions caused his release, do you think RAW Executive Producer Kevin Dunn should be fired or demoted, and do you think he will, since he would be most responsible for the decision to cut to the camera that showed Bryan choking Roberts?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Desmond Wolfe responds on the recent Bryan's news


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Speculation: Kevin Dunn Demoted or Fired?*

if it's real, he should


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

IT WAS ME, DANIELSON, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

man.. it's a lurking mystery..
one source sez this.. one source sez that.. JR says a thing..
DAMN!!
Danielson didn't manifest himself on twitter, explaining this situation.. Bogus Cole still rampaging against Bryan..
There's some guys saying that he will enjoy the 90 days to make some indy appearences, and return repackaged and ready to rise..

SINCERELY.. I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ANYMORE!!

IF THIS IS A PLOT OR NOT.. WE'LL HAVE TO TUNE IT INTO MONDAY NIGHT RAW THIS MONDAY!!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Desmond Wolfe responds on the recent Bryan's news


let me post the picture


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

backtothedisaster said:


> IT WAS ME, DANIELSON, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!












"Aw, son of a bitch!"


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Desmond Wolfe responds on the recent Bryan's news


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


It's not his fault!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

"Aw, son of a bitch!"[/QUOTE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUk0HzTEuMU
Cole﻿ deserves it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Speculation: Kevin Dunn Demoted or Fired?*

*This is already being discussed in the other thread. Bring up Dunn there please.*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They're still using BD's likeness in the RAW Re-cap videos on the Sunday AM RAW on USA currently. I wonder if they'll actually show him doing the deed


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats what confuses me if hes done why dont they just edit him completely out of the video package.
If Danielson is gone for some BS rule that he didn't know about yet guys like Hardy, Jericho, and Orton get chance after chance to mess up and are still on TV.

If I was Danielson and if the money was the only factor for me coming back I wouldn't because its obvious this company doesn't respect him at all.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn I hope this is a work. I'm just imagining Danielson cutting a promo in the ring on Raw, talking about how he is the most controversial man in wrestling and getting massive heat.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

i still believe its a work, if not than its complete bullshit


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am leaning on it being a work. Think about it, NO Danielson updates on Twitter, not at all confirming or denying any rumors even though he usually posts ATLEAST once a day. The WWE Universe forums are exploding about this, they are letting the dirtsheets run wild. This could be a major ratings boost for monday, maybe they are testing the waters to see just how big of a ratings jump they could get. Wishful thinking, but plausible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Evolution made another fantastic point which i have thinking about for a while. Everyone keeps saying that Danielson would be back after the shitstorm blows over, well, which shitstorm?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i'd mark if the guest host come out dressed in a shirt and tie and bryan comes out of no where and start choking him while yelling out, "is this not pg? shouldn't i not do this?!!"


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

With the exception of him choking Roberts, Danielson was completely in the recap of the NXT Invasion. No Benoit treatment.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

TheRealThing said:


> With the exception of him choking Roberts, Danielson was completely in the recap of the NXT Invasion. No Benoit treatment.


But you could still see it. They could have chosen a different camera angle but they didn't. You could also hear it as it was on Monday.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> i still believe its a work, if not than its complete bullshit



Same here!!!


----------



## TheShockmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a work. If WWE cuts Bryan, then he could say all he wants about it. There is no reason he would remain silent.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Or Bryan is a professional and isn't gonna be a douche-bag about it.

Just watched AM Raw, and while Bryan was definitely shown, his two big moments were not, although you could see the tie choke from afar.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

superdupersonic said:


> Or Bryan is a professional and isn't gonna be a douche-bag about it.
> 
> Just watched AM Raw, and while Bryan was definitely shown, his two big moments were not, although you could see the tie choke from afar.


He could have still posted something nice, like Mickie did.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

He might have been asked not to, from the tone of JRs blog it sounds like the reason is being kept secret for the time being.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


I thought this too last night. If there was that much of a shitstorm, they would have made someone apologize in public TV for the actions of the last Raw (maybe not the Rookies but the commentators). People is talking like if there's a WW 3 but in reality there's not been any public protest except for some stupid parents (not HHH like that stupid report said fpalm).


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

> but in reality there's not been any public protest except for some stupid parents


Has there even been that?

I find HHH more believeable than much else considering the number of times hes shot on Danielson before. May I stress 'more believable', honestly can't see that being the real reason either.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't take what Claudio Castagnoli said on his blog as truth. Danielson could have easily told all his buddies to go along with the kayfabe of the release. I'm still convinced this is a work.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That latest detailed report is just following the exact pattern that I described earlier. It's built more and more off of one initial point. Do they honestly think that the more detailed they get, the more credible it becomes? Because if so, they're obviously right. They have EVERYONE biting right now.
> 
> Here's my thing with this: We keep hearing about how someone "on the outside" was upset by it. We keep hearing about how WWE has corporate sponsors, stockholders, etc. to answer to. We keep hearing about how Danielson will be able to come back "once this blows over."
> 
> ...


THANK YOU

you'd think the dirtsheets would find out who was the person upset, i mean they found out it was someone with power but still no names.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Don't take what Claudio Castagnoli said on his blog as truth. Danielson could have easily told all his buddies to go along with the kayfabe of the release. I'm still convinced this is a work.


yep and amazing how this comes out with a report saying wwe wants to go with more realistic storylines.

i go back to my original post and say none of this makes any sense, so much double standards.

this 'person' thinks a tie as a weapon is scary but a kid using a chair, using a sledgehammer, or pushing off a ladder isn't??


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

erikstans07 said:


> Don't take what Claudio Castagnoli said on his blog as truth. Danielson could have easily told all his buddies to go along with the kayfabe of the release. I'm still convinced this is a work.


What did he say?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

erikstans07 said:


> Don't take what Claudio Castagnoli said on his blog as truth. Danielson could have easily told all his buddies to go along with the kayfabe of the release. I'm still convinced this is a work.


He'd lie, a lie that can be easily exposed at that, in a non kayfabe blog when he isn't even a WWE employed wrestler? Why would he put his rep on the line for a WWE storyline?

Danielson is almost certainly released, but i'm still calling lol dirtsheets on the choking story.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

*It's a complete mystery the Release of Danielson..
First, two hours before wwe.com announcing that Daniel Bryan was released.. Bryan changes his twitter name to @bryandanielson and talks about the winds of change(quoting barrett)
The dirtsheets of today, are making us understand that the release is indeed a true fact, but anyone said the REAL reason why American Dragon was released.. And we have JR which didn't know very well why Bryan was released.. And Bryan, didn't post any twitter message since then, which makes me think.. or wwe asked for him to not post anything, for storyline purposes making Bryan's release legit.. or Bryan is a gentleman and didn't post anything in respect of WWE. But i'm not full 100% on Danielson's release being true.. This story has many holes.. i'm suspecting that Super Cena will cut a promo on the NXT attack from last week, and maybe Bryan will come, or anything closer than that..


SINCERELY.. I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING!! we'll have to tune on monday on RAW!*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He'd lie, a lie that can be easily exposed at that, in a non kayfabe blog when he isn't even a WWE employed wrestler? Why would he put his rep on the line for a WWE storyline?
> 
> Danielson is almost certainly released, but i'm still calling lol dirtsheets on the choking story.


because claudio is a guy the wwe would sign ... also what rep would he put on the line?? you don't think wrestlers are mad that kayfabe is pretty much dead?? you don't think he wants this storyline that's never been done and could be GOAT to happen??


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Chiller88 said:


> What did he say?


In unrelated (aka not soccer talk) I received many tweets asking if the WWE firing Danielson was real or not. Well I guess unfortunately it was real. I don’t know why they would do that and I’m as baffled as most of you are too. All I know is that he is the best in the world (except from Europe, because that would be me) and will be ok. If you want to know what he’s doing, check out http://twitter.com/bryandanielson.
http://www.claudiocastagnoli.com/




> because claudio is a guy the wwe would sign ... also what rep would he put on the line?? you don't think wrestlers are mad that kayfabe is pretty much dead?? you don't think he wants this storyline that's never been done and could be GOAT to happen??


Its not impossible. But its far from probable. And Gabe saying its true, and JR saying its true etc etc etc. If it is a work then awesome, but its looking more and more unlikely.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

This story has many holes than a swiss cheese!! DAMN!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Alkomesh2 said:


> In unrelated (aka not soccer talk) I received many tweets asking if the WWE firing Danielson was real or not. Well I guess unfortunately it was real. I don’t know why they would do that and I’m as baffled as most of you are too. All I know is that he is the best in the world (except from Europe, because that would be me) and will be ok. If you want to know what he’s doing, check out http://twitter.com/bryandanielson.
> http://www.claudiocastagnoli.com/


I remember seeing that earlier, but I didn't notice that it was Claudio that said it, lol. Thanks.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Again, no matter what happens, I have to take my hat off to the WWE for this storyline. 

This thread has *tripled* since Danielson was 'released', and you can damn well guarantee every motherfucker in the IWC is going to be watching RAW to see what's up.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, shits getting the IWC's panties in a bunch.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Its not impossible. But its far from probable. And Gabe saying its true, and JR saying its true etc etc etc. If it is a work then awesome, but its looking more and more unlikely.


who's gabe??

also jim ross works for the wwe, what's make you think he's not in on it??

also lets say a guy like dave meltzer, what if he too knows about it??

do you know if this is a work how much it'll change the wrestling world?? vince will find a loophole in the internet to keep kayfabe alive. what's real and what's fake. every news fans will question if it's true or not and they'll all come to an agreement to wait it out and see if it's legit.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I posted that last Evolution post in another thread and somebody replied saying this.


*Oh for Christ's sake. WWE isn't going to talk about the details of this on their own site. And no major news organization gives a shit about Professional Wrestling. As far as "major sites" go, The Observer is as "major" as it gets in ProWrestling. Dave also knows some stuff he's not revealing, probably to protect his sources in the company. But there are corporate partners that promises were made to about content. It just happens that THIS was the thing that got complaints from said partners, and someone had to take the hit, so it was Danialson.
Again, Dave is also talking about a Main Event guy who a corporate partner has a problem with, and Dave's not telling for some reason, but says the ridiculousness of this complaint "boggles the mind as far as how stupid it is."*
___________


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> who's gabe??
> 
> also jim ross works for the wwe, what's make you think he's not in on it??
> 
> ...


Gabe Sapolsky, the booker of DG USA and Evolve.

I doubt it's a conspiracy that goes that far, though the theory of Vince realizing how important internet may be for his business is interesting. I'ts strange he took that much time to realize.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

What thread is that? I wanna go over there and respond.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> who's gabe??
> 
> also jim ross works for the wwe, what's make you think he's not in on it??
> 
> ...


Gabe Sapolsky wrote on his facebook page that its true. He still hasn't accepted my friend request so can't confirm that or not :sad:

Also as much I'd love to believe this a work and as awesome as it would be it doesn't seem very likely. And while its more likely for JR to lie than the others if it is untrue its likely he's been tricked too. Also Dave Meltzer going alone with a story for the sake of Kayfabe? That I simply can't believe.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I posted that last Evolution post in another thread and somebody replied saying this.
> 
> 
> *Oh for Christ's sake. WWE isn't going to talk about the details of this on their own site. And no major news organization gives a shit about Professional Wrestling. As far as "major sites" go, The Observer is as "major" as it gets in ProWrestling. Dave also knows some stuff he's not revealing, probably to protect his sources in the company. But there are corporate partners that promises were made to about content. It just happens that THIS was the thing that got complaints from said partners, and someone had to take the hit, so it was Danialson.
> ...


I really do love how blindingly stupid the Observer's apologists are.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> What thread is that? I wanna go over there and respond.


You need to go full micheal cole in your sig and avatar.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

The shitstorm that's being mentioned is this thread, obviously. Once people stop posting, he'll be back!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

EvoLution™;8508461 said:


> What thread is that? I wanna go over there and respond.


won't let me post it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If Danielson runs in at the end of Raw this Monday night and WWE acts like he shouldn't be there and 20 security guys jump on him, I will say WWE has pulled the most wildly unpredictable, craziest angle since Brian Pillman/Steve Austin.

If this is legitimate, however, that sucks.

I'm still holding out hope and I do believe it is a work. Vince's revenge on the IWC. As has been said, this could be the one storyline that changes the way we perceive the product and receive our "news." We'll never trust another dirtsheet again... If this is a work. If it is, and I hope it is, it will do the world of pro wrestling a ton of good.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I leave to go on Vacation in just over an hour and who knows what will have happened by the time I return in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> If Danielson runs in at the end of Raw this Monday night and WWE acts like he shouldn't be there and 20 security guys jump on him, I will say WWE has pulled the most wildly unpredictable, craziest angle since Brian Pillman/Steve Austin.


They did much the same with the Matt Hardy/Edge feud. I enjoyed that though, and Danielson will be able to pull it off a million times better.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I fully believe this is legitimate. I totally wouldn't mind being wrong but all signs are pointing to it being real. If this is a work then it was truly well done and successfully fooled many people. But not only does a work not make since kayfable wise, but it's also completely unnecessary. We'll all find out on Monday.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Swag said:


> Originally Posted by WrestlingInsider.org
> UPDATE: Further info on Triple H involvement with Danielson release
> Saturday, June 12th, 2010
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
This is the funniest thing I have heard all day .. These dirt sheets are absolutely going crazy .. What a weak lame attempt at a story :lmao

The best thing about this is Bryan spitting at Eve ! I don't know what sense would that ever make ?


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

The more and more i read, the more and more i believe this is legit


----------



## SludgeHammer (Jun 7, 2009)

:lmao This is awesome! I'm not even going to speculate, it's a 'time will tell' scenario. Based on the strength of conviction displayed by many people in this thread no matter how this turns out a LOT of folks on here are going to have egg on their face, so to speak.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I just can't believe there are people _still_ refusing to accept this as true. You've put 2 and 2 together and come up with 6.7845.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If that's true, then it's one more reason for me to hate HHH.


----------



## heelingfaces (Jan 5, 2009)

It's obviously a joke, the Triple H thing I mean.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Danielson still hasn't updated his twitter page. And the HHH stuff is freakin hilarious. They don't cry when their dad gets beat up with a metal pipe by Casper but they cry when someone gets choked by a tie? C'mon dirtsheets, you can do better than that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

heelingfaces said:


> It's obviously a joke, the Triple H thing I mean.


I wouldn't be so sure, it's within his means to do it and personally I think it's exactly something HHH would do.



peyt d' chicken said:


> Danielson still hasn't updated his twitter page. And the HHH stuff is freakin hilarious. They don't cry when their dad gets beat up with a metal pipe by Casper but they cry when someone gets choked by a tie? C'mon dirtsheets, you can do better than that.


It's possible steph doesn't let their kids watch it when she know's their dad is going be beaten on, but since HHH was at home and watching it, it probably came as a massive surprise to his kids.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

The HHH one is a blatant joke.

http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/935985.php


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, it's within his means to do it and personally I think it's exactly something HHH would do.


Ha ha ha! Are you serious? That report is obviously fiction. It is written in such a way that you should know it's a wind-up and whoever wrote it knows you'll know. I suppose there's always someone who'll believe it if it fits with what they want to see in a situation but come on! Read it again. He spat on Eve Torres?!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not saying it's true or that I believe it, just that it's entire possible for it to of happened because my opinion of HHH is just that low.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Sceptic said:


> The HHH one is a blatant joke.
> 
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/935985.php


It's sad everyone jumps on the "blame HHH" bandwagon in nearly every single situation. Hunter has been the scapegoat for a long time. If the article itself wasn't enough of a joke indicator for some you then the aforementioned link makes it abundantly clear.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope WWE rehires him soon


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

HHH can go fuck off


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> Justin Roberts is secretly the godfather of H's daughter and she cried when Danielson choked him out.


:lmao when i read this on that HHH joke.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I'm not saying it's true or that I believe it, just that it's entire possible for it to of happened because my opinion of HHH is just that low.


Ah so because you have a personal view of someone you don't know know personally and this report fits with that, it is possible even though it obviously isn't true and someone has already shown the brain-storming sessions which produced it. I truly worry for the future of our race if this is what is produced.


----------



## ceedot (Jun 7, 2008)

*How could Bryan have been fired on Tuesday if he was at the FCW tapings on Wednesday....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xh2WR735h8&feature=player_embedded
The HHH thing must be bullshit. I'm hoping it's bullshit.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Update on the Complaint That Got Daniel Bryan Fired & the RAW Angle with Roberts



> Partial source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - Word is that someone outside of WWE with a lot of power made a complaint to Vince McMahon about Bryan choking Justin Roberts with his own tie on RAW because a scene like that was too violent for WWE. The belief among some if that in that incident, Bryan broke a company protocol that was put in place after the Chris Benoit tragedy that no talents were to use ropes or other objects to choke opponents. Obviously this has been done other times since the Benoit tragedy but the feeling is that it was this particular angle with Bryan and Roberts that got someone powerful enough to complain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ceedot said:


> The HHH thing must be bullshit. I'm hoping it's bullshit.[/B]


No...need....to...hope....see...above....link fpalm


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Forget other wrestlers, Lynda, sponsors, stockholders etc. There is only one party that has the power over what Raw broadcasts: USA network. If USA were pissed off about the choking and the image it portrays about their network, it is very believable that they complained and wanted action taken.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

See the thing is all they have to do is take the character daniel bryan off TV if it was USA.
Whoever complained wanted Danielson fired which makes me believe he has no future with the company as long as that person is in power.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I was holding out some hope it was a work, but now, it doesn't make no sense at all in this nXt angle to release him, If it was Kayfabe, wouldn't all of them have been released? Technically Daniel Bryan didn't have a Contract to be released from kayfabe wise! 

I'd congratulate Vince for doing something inventive if this was a work, but i don't think it is now.


----------



## MarkaL (Apr 16, 2010)

Well at least Bryanson can get a nickname now, something along the lines "The Man too dangerous/violent for TV"


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If it was USA who complained,then like someone previously stated they could of taken Danielson off of TV. It was a sponser(Mattel,Slim Jim,etc).


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

darnok said:


> Ah so because you have a personal view of someone you don't know know personally and this report fits with that, it is possible even though it obviously isn't true and someone has already shown the brain-storming sessions which produced it. I truly worry for the future of our race if this is what is produced.


I'm allowed my own opinion of someone ain't I? We've all heard the stories and seen the footage of HHH acting like an idiot, especially with the Montreal screwjob which was all HHH's idea.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I'm allowed my own opinion of someone ain't I? We've all heard the stories and seen the footage of HHH acting like an idiot, especially with the Montreal screwjob which was all HHH's idea.


Yeah, of course you are. I just find it moronic to have a personal view of a tv personality but hey you've seen the videos.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> If it was USA who complained,then like someone previously stated they could of taken Danielson off of TV. It was a sponser(Mattel,Slim Jim,etc).


more rumors are surfacing that mattel made the call. all i wish is that danielson will be back in WWE. this angle will go on, but it leaves a sour taste. i don't like that a sponsor can have say over what happens on TV. i just can't stand it.


----------



## mrmg (Aug 18, 2009)

Micheal Cole's twitter feed makes it look a lot like a work

twitter. com / WWEMichaelcole


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone who could even begin to believe HHH had anything to do with this needs their head checked. I'm willing to bet he had as much to do with this as I did. Its pretty sad that even with a story as blatantly far-fetched as that one, people immediately jump on the HHHate train.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

mrmg said:


> Micheal Cole's twitter feed makes it look a lot like a work
> 
> twitter. com / WWEMichaelcole


isn't real brah


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

mrmg said:


> Micheal Cole's twitter feed makes it look a lot like a work
> 
> twitter. com / WWEMichaelcole


that twitter page, as mentioned quite a lot, is obviously fake


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone maybe at various stages, but when reading this thread you can clearly see Wrestling Forumers going through the 7 stages of grief.

*Shock:* “WTF?” “No way.......”

*Denial*: “Bullshit, what’s your source.” “It’s got to be a work.” “It’s just part of the storyline.” “They’ve played the IWC so well. Well done WWE.”

*Bargaining:* “I’ll stop watching if this is true.” “Sign the petition if you want Bryan Danielson reinstated.”

*Guilt:* “We should have done more to get Danielson over.”

*Anger:* “Fuck WWE.” “Fuck Vince.” “Fuck PG-TV.” “Fuck Cena.” "Fuck HHH."

*Depression:* “Danielson was the only thing worth watching in WWE.” “Danielson would have not only saved the WWE, he would’ve cured world hunger, saved the planet from climate change and still have time to kick Cena’s fucking head in.”

*Acceptance: *“At least I’ll see him in ROH.” “He probably wouldn’t have been used very well anyway.”


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

You can tell the Triple H thing is fake, since it was actually suggesting Triple H could get the upperhand on Danielson.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

My god, reading this thread from the point where the "firing" started being discussed to this page was one hell of a task. Equally entertaining and depressing how truely retarded some posters have been.

When i first heard about this i was almost certain it had to be a work, then as time went on, reports came out and i read peoples views on the situation i sarted to believe that it did indeed seem to be legit. Now i'm completly undecided, and for the first time in ages am excited to watch RAW to find out either way. If indeed it is a work, then wow, possibly the greatest thing WWE have done in my personal opinion, the ratings on Monday are bound to be high.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

OK so if it was indeed the tie choking incident that got him fired, I wouldn't be surprised if Danielson is back in WWE in a month or two. By that time, the 'higher ups' would've forgotten about it. Danielson was the fall guy.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

rcc said:


> Everyone maybe at various stages, but when reading this thread you can clearly see Wrestling Forumers going through the 7 stages of grief.
> 
> *Shock:* “WTF?” “No way.......”
> 
> ...


So true, I've been going through those slowly over since the news came out. At acceptance now. I never had particularly high hopes he'd be used well, they teased us for a while with some decent pushing and storylines but oh well, he'll be back in some other fed just hopefully not TNA.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought the wwe was trying to incorprate the internet in one of there stories, maybe this is the way they are trying it out? I would bet all my credits though he is there monday


----------



## MarkaL (Apr 16, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> If it was USA who complained,then like someone previously stated they could of taken Danielson off of TV. It was a sponser(Mattel,Slim Jim,etc).


Well a nickname doesn't have to be 100% factually correct, for example it's not like Mark Henry is the strongest man in the world.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

rcc said:


> Everyone maybe at various stages, but when reading this thread you can clearly see Wrestling Forumers going through the 7 stages of grief.
> 
> *Shock:* “WTF?” “No way.......”
> 
> ...


I got shocked, went in denial, got angry/pissed off at who ever got him fired.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He should of been suspended at most, not fired imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That Triple H story is hilarious, props to whoever wrote that.

:lmao if anyone believed it.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I still think this is a work to get the internet going crazy. I would LOL if he shows up on monday.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> He should of been suspended at most, not fired imo.


Suspended for what? We still have no clue why he gort fired!!
As far as we know it may have been him who asked for his release. Maybe Maryse was sexually harrassing him  .

My dream scenario is: On Saturday 19th he shows up on Death Before Dishonor VIII and makes a shoot promo about how he got fired from the WWE thanks to the damn politics and announces that he'll show up tomorrow on F4W to ruin the event for the WWE. Then the locker room empties and Austin Aries, Tyler Black, Roderick Strong, The Briscoes, The American Wolves, The Kings of Wrestling, etc. appear and say that they'll go to the event with Danielson.
During the F4W main event featuring Cena, Edge, Sheamus and Barrett (Orton out due to injured shoulder) all the NXT guys appear to bet the fuck out of Cena, Sheamus and Edge, just for everybody in the locker room to come out. Then the lights go out ala ECW invasion of 1997 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-UealwXerk and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW9slrI03ho) and Jim Cornette appears in the middle of the ring alongside the entire ROH roster, and they but the fuck out of the Rookies and the WWE roster.
It wouldn't be the first time that Vince worked with an indy promotion (remember ECW in 1997, they invaded RAW) and I just believe that Vince is realising that he needs to do something to excite the fans because the actual product is starting to die (he may still make money, but ratings are SO low nowadays). Anyway this is my dream scenario, I still beleieve he's fired until someone proves me wrong.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

As it seems that danielson is finished with the WWE, for now anyway, how will they explain him not being there with the other 7 nXt "graduates"? It isnt the type of thing you could ignore, is it?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Suspended for what? We still have no clue why he gort fired!!
> As far as we know it may have been him who asked for his release. Maybe Maryse was sexually harrassing him  .
> 
> My dream scenario is: On Saturday 19th he shows up on Death Before Dishonor VIII and makes a shoot promo about how he got fired from the WWE thanks to the damn politics and announces that he'll show up tomorrow on F4W to ruin the event for the WWE. Then the locker room empties and Austin Aries, Tyler Black, Roderick Strong, The Briscoes, The American Wolves, The Kings of Wrestling, etc. appear and say that they'll go to the event with Danielson.
> ...




...

...

...

Book it, Vince!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Suspended for what? We still have no clue why he gort fired!!
> As far as we know it may have been him who asked for his release. Maybe Maryse was sexually harrassing him  .
> 
> My dream scenario is: On Saturday 19th he shows up on Death Before Dishonor VIII and makes a shoot promo about how he got fired from the WWE thanks to the damn politics and announces that he'll show up tomorrow on F4W to ruin the event for the WWE. Then the locker room empties and Austin Aries, Tyler Black, Roderick Strong, The Briscoes, The American Wolves, The Kings of Wrestling, etc. appear and say that they'll go to the event with Danielson.
> ...


If you've been following the thread it seems the sponsors complained about him for using Justin Robert's tie to choke him, which broke a rule put in place after the Benoit incident. With the suspension he can at least lie low until it's over, it's been said Vince has already expressed his wish to work with him again.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> If you've been following the thread it seems the sponsors complained about him for using Justin Robert's tie to choke him, which broke a rule put in place after the Benoit incident.


Who said that? The dirtsheets who make up shit every day? Until I hear an official word from Danielson or WWE I won't believe it. And neither should you.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Who said that? The dirtsheets who make up shit every day? Until I hear an official word from Danielson or WWE I won't believe it. And neither should you.


This. I don't know why people are suddenly believing everything the dirtsheets are putting out.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> who's gabe??
> 
> also jim ross works for the wwe, what's make you think he's not in on it??
> 
> ...


I actually could believe the meltzer part. Anyone find it ironic meltzer removed his earlier post about danielson firing being a work almost immediately? All of the dirtsheets seem to be following on meltzer's lead too. Man that would be crazy if it were to be true



Edit nah actually that wouldn't make sense. Meltzer would lose all credibility


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I swear to god i don't know where people are getting this wild theory that he'll be back within 2 months time as if we've all forgotten what a 90 day non compete clause is. If and that's a big IF Danielson decides to return to the WWE there's no reason for him to go the full 90 days,but if he goes the full 90 days you may as well say he's back to ROH or going to TNA.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

http://twitter.com/wwe

Note the third one. Now, scroll down to the time Shelton etc were released. They never announced those ones on Twitter. Might be a coincidence, but never know.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't believe so many people fell for WIN, it's a fake dirtsheet started up by /wooo/ to fuck with the internet and some people BROUGHT INTO IT! even after I talked on this very board about how it was a comedy site my god it had THIS for an article.



> TNA iMPACT 4/20 Tapings aftermath
> Thursday, April 22nd, 2010
> 
> Reports are that after the latest iMPACT tapings on April 20, Rob Van Dam, Brian Kendrick, Scott Hall, Sean Waltman and Kevin Nash all drove to a nearby Jack In The Box, amassing a $150 bill at the drive-thru according to a receipt. After returning to the locker room, the group invited several TNA talent over to Van Dam’s locker room to take massive hits out of a new bong that he had purchased, made out of solid diamonds and the same glass that Shawn Michaels threw Marty Jannetty into in 1992.
> ...


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Mickies was announced on the twitter page as was Slam Master J, and Jimmy Yang.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^lol at RVD


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> This. I don't know why people are suddenly believing everything the dirtsheets are putting out.


Doesn't the WWE have a 'Future Endeavoured' thing on their site?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> also jim ross works for the wwe, what's make you think he's not in on it??


First of al JR never talks in kayfabe on his site,so there goes the crediblity to that theory. Second if Danielson's release was a work why weren't the other rookies who in kayfabe aren't suppose to have contracts released as well? It didn't matter who would have been released if it was a work it'd STILL effect the storyline.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> First of al JR never talks in kayfabe on his site,so there goes the crediblity to that theory. Second if Danielson's release was a work why weren't the other rookies who in kayfabe aren't suppose to have contracts released as well? It didn't matter who would have been released if it was a work it'd STILL effect the storyline.


Thats true. I've said before on this thread. If it was a work, All of the Rookies would have been released. If it was a work, why is a single rookie in Bryan being released and not all of them? It would have made more sence kayfabe wise if all of them had been released.

I'm 99% sure he has been really released.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> First of al JR never talks in kayfabe on his site,so there goes the crediblity to that theory. Second if Danielson's release was a work why weren't the other rookies who in kayfabe aren't suppose to have contracts released as well? It didn't matter who would have been released if it was a work it'd STILL effect the storyline.


IF it was a work, it makes sense to fire Danielson. If they fired ANY of the other 6 (I don't count Barrett) do you think there would be 2000 posts in this thread? Of course no!!
You all consider WWE management as a group of idiots who know nothing about the business, but Danielson's firing, real or not, is making everyone that has internet and likes wrestling consider if the firing is for real and how it will affect the storyline, which will ultimately make you all tune in to see what happens this Monday.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Because it would have been completely obvious that it was a work


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

But the same can be said if any rookie minus Barrett was released as well. EIGHT ROOKIES ATTACKED CENA PERIOD. It doesn't matter who would have gotten released,it doesn't matter if we gave a shit about their release or not,and it certainly doesn't matter if the thread would hae over 2000 post or not either way with one rookie gone kayfabe or not the storyline still gets damaged.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best. Fucking. Thread. Ever.

:lmao

I don't think I've ever seen so many grown fucking men whining and complaining about something in my life. I'm actually going to bookmark this thread for whenever I need a good laugh. 

The fact is, nobody knows what is going on. The dirt sheets (as usual) are making up crap and (again as usual) people are buying into it. Until WWE give a reason or Danielson himself, I would take everything else with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Because it would have been completely obvious that it was a work


Wrong Heath Slater or Skip Sheffield could have gotten released legit,and almost nobody would have given a shit. So no it wouldn't have been obvious.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

If it's a work it's to trick us, the IWC, not the casual WWE fan. I'm pretty sure it's just a test to see how the audience will react in a storyline based on internet rumors. If it works well, Vince may have just found a new way to use kayfabe.
If it's not a work, he's well, gone...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The fact is, nobody knows what is going on. The dirt sheets (as usual) are making up crap and (again as usual) people are buying into it. Until WWE give a reason or Danielson himself, I would take everything else with a grain of salt.


I wouldn't count on an answer from Danielson for atleast another week or so. He even said himself that he's hardly on the internet


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I wouldn't count on an answer from Danielson for atleast another week or so. He even said himself that he's hardly on the internet


But he must have talked to somebody in the business about what happened, and that somebody must have told it to somebody else. It's the most talked thing in wrestling for the last 24 hours. Someone MUST know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The only people who know for sure are the McMahons,Danielson,and some of Danielsons' friend from ROH i'm guessing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

adri17 said:


> But he must have talked to somebody in the business about what happened, and that somebody must have told it to somebody else. It's the most talked thing in wrestling for the last 24 hours. Someone MUST know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well I wouldn't bet on that _someone_ being the dirtsheets.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

One of the mods here at the forum really needs to rename the title of this thread to "Bryan Danielson "Official" Fired By WWE Thread: No More Fucking Threads, Thank you." with all the n00bs coming in making "OH did you know Danielson was fired? threads" in the past hour it seems :side:


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

adri17 said:


> If it's a work it's to trick us, the IWC, not the casual WWE fan. I'm pretty sure it's just a test to see how the audience will react in a storyline based on internet rumors. If it works well, Vince may have just found a new way to use kayfabe.
> If it's not a work, he's well, gone...


Going off the assumption that this is a work, which personally I"m still hoping out for, wouldn't it being a work make perfect sense? I posted something like 100 pages back, but it seems that almost every major storyline the IWC ruins by knowing spoilers ahead of time. The best way to do a storyline like the NXT invasion would be to fool the IWC.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Wrong Heath Slater or Skip Sheffield could have gotten released legit,and almost nobody would have given a shit. So no it wouldn't have been obvious.


i was responding to the part where you said why didnt all of the rookies get fired. if they all did, everyone could tell it was fake


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> i was responding to the part where you said why didnt all of the rookies get fired. if they all did, everyone could tell it was fake


Ah,well yeah if all rookies got released then maybe,but one or two it wouldn't nearly be as obvious.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> That is hilarious. Being around here so much, I pretty much expect every wrestling thread to devolve into insults and stupidity. Guess that might not always be the case.


Welcome to ROH.

Anyway, having slept on this, and thought about all the evidence, I am almost certain, even more steadfastly, that this is nothing but a hoax. A tie??? A tie for fuck sake??? As if. Dragon could sue them for tens of millions in a wrongful dismissal case.

All this angle is, is a way to get Dragon into a mini-feud with Justin Roberts. Along the way generating buzz for Dragon/NXT/Raw and getting the IWC fans back into the WWE product again. 

Dragon had a similar issue with ROH ring announcer Bobby Cruise for years, where he would intimidate Cruise into praising him during his ring announcement. He would be made to say stuff like "...and the number one active professional wrestler in the world today". Also, any ROH fan knows that the highlight of any set of ROH spoilers is the description of Bobby Cruise's tie.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Ah,well yeah if all rookies got released then maybe,but one or two it wouldn't nearly be as obvious.


If it was anybody else than Danielson we wouldn't be giving a shit, we would work under the pressumption that he did something wrong or messed up with a main eventer. But being Danielson, a +10 year veteran, who everyone considers a good guy, works hard and knows his place in the roster it seems strange, specially considering he was the main focus on NXT even when he got kicked out of the competition.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

How is the choking more disturbing then when Orton DDT'd Steph with HHH handcuffed to the ring looking on?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> If it was anybody else than Danielson we wouldn't be giving a shit, we would work under the pressumption that he did something wrong or messed up with a main eventer. But being Danielson, a +10 year veteran, who everyone considers a good guy, works hard and knows his place in the roster it seems strange, specially considering he was the main focus on NXT even when he got kicked out of the competition.


That's what i said earlier. Either could have been fired & nobody'd care.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I really hope this is a work. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

256 pages.....WOW.

Was checking through Claudio's twitter & found this new Twitter account, Twitter.com/bryandanielson1

Hmm....strange. Seems like my password to @BryanDanielson has been changed. How convenient... about 1 hour ago via Echofon


Seems like WWE really don't want him to tweet.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Aren't some of the WWE Stars Twitter accounts actually run by people in the WWE offices? Seeing as how Danielson isn't an internet guy i'm assuming he was one of those Stars.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JDawgWWE said:


> 256 pages.....WOW.
> 
> Was checking through Claudio's twitter & found this new Twitter account, Twitter.com/bryandanielson1
> 
> ...


Oh well they've finally closed that loophole in the story.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

:lmao it would appear so, seems pretty obvious that WWE controls what their stars say, except for guys like Jericho.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty sure this is a hoax for all us to tune into RAW to see what will happen


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JDawgWWE said:


> :lmao it would appear so, seems pretty obvious that WWE controls what their stars say, except for guys like Jericho.


Before the desperation kicks back in didn't Danielson confirm that the WWE made his Twitter account?


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

If Bryan has been released, it (for me) will be a huge "buzz-kill" towards the whole NXT rookie "invasion" and WWE in general. NXT has got me interested in wrestling again after not following ANTYHING WWE have done for the last 18 months. 

It was nice to see a storyline being played out on Monday (and Tuesday - on NXT) with some "bite" to it. It looks like I will be moving away from viewing WWE programming again after this, as it shows, they don't have "feel" for what people want (Well, people over the age of twelve, anyway)

Without Danielson, most of the angle has been taken away, As he was the most recognisable wrestler out of all the rookies. So even though Barrett won NXT, Bryan was still the "focal point" of the group. So what now? 

If it is a "work" though, it would make for great TV, but WWE aren't that "clued-up" are they?


----------



## johnny246 (Feb 14, 2010)

i get the impression that barrett and co's group will be called "the network". thats would explain what the "n" stands for.
"network"
"net" and "work"

this group may have a hard time getting booed, unless they consistently make the iwc look like fools.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

JDawgWWE said:


> 256 pages.....WOW.
> 
> Was checking through Claudio's twitter & found this new Twitter account, Twitter.com/bryandanielson1
> 
> ...


I hope it's a fake account.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure that new twitter account is Bryan Danielson himself?


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Victor: I believe so, they've created accounts for all the NXT guys & some other stars (EX: Cena) and I wouldn't bet against it that WWE either A) Control everything they say on twitter or B) Have someone up at HQ writing it.

Prospekt's March: Not sure atm.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

The NXT rookies were most likely given an account by WWE, considering that they had the NXT background and weren't able to change it until the season is over. Danielson should've changed his password, it's piss easy.

However, there was a story weeks ago that the WWE wanted their talent to stop talking about their personal life and only talk about their storylines, not breaking kayfabe.

If this isn't a work and he really is released, it just show how low WWE have gone to thanks to the PG partners. Looks like another one is heading to TNA.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JDawgWWE said:


> Victor: I believe so, they've created accounts for all the NXT guys & some other stars (EX: Cena) and I wouldn't bet against it that WWE either A) Control everything they say on twitter or B) Have someone up at HQ writing it.
> 
> Prospekt's March: Not sure atm.


If this isn't a sign that Danielson's firing is real then Vince McMahon himself will have to tell these people he fired Danielson legitimately.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

not sure whats going on anymore vintage thread 258


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

JDawgWWE said:


> 256 pages.....WOW.
> 
> Was checking through Claudio's twitter & found this new Twitter account, Twitter.com/bryandanielson1
> 
> ...



lol i wouldnt trust that anyone could have set it up


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

From Danielson's new twitter: 

"@ccastagnoli Spread the word!
hace 8 minutos via Echofon"

Please God let it be an ROH invasion on the WWE, please!!!!


----------



## johnny246 (Feb 14, 2010)

good point


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

His new twitter is about as real as http://twitter.com/bryandanielson2

I expect more fake Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan twitters to arise in the coming days.
Don't believe it too fast.



> Please God let it be an ROH invasion on the WWE, please!!!!


:lmao
Really?




SCOTTY STEINER said:


> Who Cares? BRYAN DANIELSON IS A FUCKING SPOT MONKEY, HE'S A FUCKING INDY DARLING, HE'S A FUCKING OVERRATED PIECE OF SHIT. HAHA, IF YOU GO UP TO A PERSON AND ASK HIM WHO'S BETTER SCOTT STEINER OR BRYAN DANIELSON. I BET YOUR ANSWER WILL BE "WHO THE FUCK IS BRYAN DANIELSON", I CAN BREAK HIM EASY WITH MY SUPER FREAK NUTS.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT?!


Hi troll, you wont last long here


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SCOTTY STEINER said:


> Who Cares? BRYAN DANIELSON IS A FUCKING SPOT MONKEY, HE'S A FUCKING INDY DARLING, HE'S A FUCKING OVERRATED PIECE OF SHIT. HAHA, IF YOU GO UP TO A PERSON AND ASK HIM WHO'S BETTER SCOTT STEINER OR BRYAN DANIELSON. I BET YOUR ANSWER WILL BE "WHO THE FUCK IS BRYAN DANIELSON", I CAN BREAK HIM EASY WITH MY SUPER FREAK NUTS.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT?!


I actually think this is the real Scott Steiner.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JumpinJackTrash said:


> My god, reading this thread from the point where the "firing" started being discussed to this page was one hell of a task. Equally entertaining and depressing how truely retarded some posters have been.
> 
> When i first heard about this i was almost certain it had to be a work, then as time went on, reports came out and i read peoples views on the situation i sarted to believe that it did indeed seem to be legit. Now i'm completly undecided, and for the first time in ages am excited to watch RAW to find out either way. If indeed it is a work, then wow, possibly the greatest thing WWE have done in my personal opinion, the ratings on Monday are bound to be high.


If anything, this release will hurt the ratings. Most of us have accepted the release to be legit because in kayfabe, the NXT rookies don't have contracts (besides Barrett). The WWE already had tons of momentum from the NXT invasion and people were going to tune in to watch Raw regardless which means that a work like this wouldn't even be necessary. Now the release of one of the most credible members of the NXT stable will force many people not to watch Raw.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson2

I bet in 10 minutes we have the number 3...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

rcc said:


> Everyone maybe at various stages, but when reading this thread you can clearly see Wrestling Forumers going through the 7 stages of grief.
> 
> *Shock:* “WTF?” “No way.......”
> 
> ...


Sadly a lot of people still can't get past Stage 2.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

:lmao at the post above me, another tweet from bryandanielson1...

Change is coming for me. Fate brings it... less than a minute ago via Echofon


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If there's a 3rd one then all of those are fake.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

No bryandanielson3 yet, but I'm thinking 1 & 2 are fake...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

SCOTTY STEINER said:


> FUCK DANIELSON. HE'S A SPOT MONKEY AND A OVERRATED PIECE OF SHIT. HE'S SO BORING IN THE RING.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT.


More important: where's Steiner? In the unemployement line I guess.



jk Steiner's awesome!! But this is not the time to troll, Victor J is gonna kill ya.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> More important: where's Steiner? In the unemployement line I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> jk Steiner's awesome!! But this is not the time to troll, Victor J is gonna kill ya.


lol i'm not even paying attention to him.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SCOTTY STEINER said:


> YEAH AND LOOK AT THE SO CALLED 'GREATEST OF ALL TIME' STEVE AUSTIN, HE'S ON THE INJURED LIST.....'PERMANANTLY', YOU'LL BE IN THE DISABLED LIST, IF YOU COME AT ME LIKE THAT AGAIN.
> 
> ILL MAKE VICTOR J EAT HIS OWN CELL PHONE AND SHIT OUT CHICKEN MCNUGGETS BECAUSE THATS HOW HARD I FUCKING AM.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT?!!


:lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> That is hilarious. Being around here so much, I pretty much expect every wrestling thread to devolve into insults and stupidity. Guess that might not always be the case.


that's the amazing thing about indy marks they are so polite. I think it is from the puro origins, if you look at the ja[anese fans they are silent and do a golf clap at the end of the matches. Just as a way of saying "thanks for the great show."

There are no smarkish chants you get from TNA or any of the smarkish cities. "THIS IS BORING" "CHANGE THE CHANNEL" "FIRE THE BOOKER". I swear I am going to choke someone with a tie if I hear one of those again. Wrestlers whould be respeced for their artistic ability as well as thier entertainment value.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson3


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

united_07 said:


> lol
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson3


:lmao funny
looks like all 3 fake account are tweetin
how long b4 we see #4


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

waiting forn number 4...



SCOTTY STEINER said:


> YEAH AND LOOK AT THE SO CALLED 'GREATEST OF ALL TIME' STEVE AUSTIN, HE'S ON THE INJURED LIST.....'PERMANANTLY', YOU'LL BE IN THE DISABLED LIST, IF YOU COME AT ME LIKE THAT AGAIN.
> 
> ILL MAKE VICTOR J EAT HIS OWN CELL PHONE AND SHIT OUT CHICKEN MCNUGGETS BECAUSE THATS HOW HARD I FUCKING AM.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT?!!


:lmao this steiner troll just saved my day


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

ROFL. :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like the new Danielson twitter accounts were fake.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Definetly needs to be more in character posts around here...


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm still thinking bryandanielson1 is real...danielson twitter #3: Is that YOU Scotty Steiner?!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

rcc said:


> Everyone maybe at various stages, but when reading this thread you can clearly see Wrestling Forumers going through the 7 stages of grief.
> 
> *Shock:* “WTF?” “No way.......”
> 
> ...


And then there's Stage Number 8 where people start to believe they are Scott Steiner.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> And then there's Stage Number 8 where people start to believe they are Scott Steiner.


lmao Stage 9:create multiple Danielson Twitter accounts.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I said it several pages ago but I'll say it again:

RIKISHI GOT HIM FIRED FOR THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

johnny246 said:


> i get the impression that barrett and co's group will be *called "the network"*.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Word going around WWE this morning is that Daniel Bryan was so emotionally distraught by his release from the company yesterday night, that he attempted suicide in the early hours of the morning. Multiple WWE officials received text messages from Bryan's mobile. One of the messages read: 'The cats are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open.' Bryan apparently intended to hang himself on his shower rail with his tie, but became inraged when he found the tie to be a pink one. He supposedly began to 'kick the ties fucking head in' before collapsing on his knees and blaming it for his release. More on this story as it develops.

Source: WIN (run by trolls)


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

N=Network.
Danielson fired= The Network playin' mind games.

More and more speculations... Dark days...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMFAO! That was hilarious.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Word going around WWE this morning is that Daniel *Bryan was so emotionally distraught by his release from the company yesterday night, that he attempted suicide* in the early hours of the morning. Multiple WWE officials received text messages from Bryan's mobile. One of the messages read: 'The cats are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open.' Bryan apparently intended to hang himself on his shower rail with his tie, but became inraged when he found the tie to be a pink one. He supposedly began to 'kick the ties fucking head in' before collapsing on his knees and blaming it for his release. More on this story as it develops.
> 
> Source: WIN (run by trolls)


Don't even joke.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Don't even joke.


I got that from a dirtsheet. It is WrestlingInsider, which is run by trolls.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Don't even joke.


The website that put out the report is a joke. It's the same group of retards who produced some of the other stories in this thread.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^ I love the Danielson vid in your sig, nocturnalg.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> The website that put out the report is a joke. It's the same group of retards who produced some of the other stories in this thread.


Said retards tricked some of you, I guess that makes you below retards. Considering the point of the site was to have fun I guess you missed the memo.

Although, hey fun fact? it's not UP on the site.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Onmi said:


> Said retards tricked some of you, I guess that makes you below retards. Considering the point of the site was to have fun I guess you missed the memo.
> 
> Although, hey fun fact? it's not UP on the site.


I seriously hope no one takes WIN seriously. I really do.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

> YEAH AND LOOK AT THE SO CALLED 'GREATEST OF ALL TIME' STEVE AUSTIN, HE'S ON THE INJURED LIST.....'PERMANANTLY', YOU'LL BE IN THE DISABLED LIST, IF YOU COME AT ME LIKE THAT AGAIN.
> 
> ILL MAKE VICTOR J EAT HIS OWN CELL PHONE AND SHIT OUT CHICKEN MCNUGGETS BECAUSE THATS HOW HARD I FUCKING AM.
> 
> WHERE MY FREAKS AT?!!


LMAOOO, i just stumbled across this. HAHAHAHAHAHA, shame he got banned.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Onmi said:


> Said retards tricked some of you, I guess that makes you below retards. Considering the point of the site was to have fun I guess you missed the memo.
> 
> Although, hey fun fact? it's not UP on the site.


I guess even trolls have standards.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> I seriously hope no one takes WIN seriously. I really do.


A cursory GLANCE should tell you that the site is bull, mostly for all the fake stuff being posted under RUMORS. But I guess this does prove something.

People will believe or at least dispute anything without checking the facts themselves most of the time.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Centigold said:


> LMAOOO, i just stumbled across this. HAHAHAHAHAHA, shame he got banned.


He was actually one of the most hilarious trolls in recent memory.


----------



## hixxy (May 6, 2007)

Did he die?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The story was fake brah.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Onmi said:


> Said retards tricked some of you, I guess that makes you below retards. Considering the point of the site was to have fun I guess you missed the memo.
> 
> Although, hey fun fact? it's not UP on the site.



Thats cause its from Wooo. Same thread the HHH story was.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Did he die?


The story was completely made up by trolls who were trying to parody the benoit incident.


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

seems theres a fourth twitter


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Said retards tricked some of you, I guess that makes you below retards. Considering the point of the site was to have fun I guess you missed the memo.
> 
> Although, hey fun fact? it's not UP on the site.


For one,
I've never for a split second even believed any article on that website, so not it doesn't make me anything. 

2nd, I know the intentions of the website and most trolls. They intend to get laughs over the gullible IWC. It would be more fun if the articles were actually humorous. They are so far out there that it's not even remotely smirk-worthy to me. I'm sure the writers are having a blast. But personally, I don't find the retards who actually believe it and then go on to post about it for 1-2 pages humorous at all.

It's not up the site, I don't find it funny so why would I even click on that site to check, knowing what it is. It's one of those bogus articles they brainstormed on in /wooo.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

> RT @Bryandanielson3: WHERE MY FREAKS AT.


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson3

At least we know where the Scott Steiner gimmick poster went.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I doubt it is a work, if it was WWE wouldn't be this secretive or "back street" about it, it would be plastered all over the WWE website.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Justin Roberts should be fired for selling the choke. Bryan was just fixing his tie.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/950885-260872

here is an online poll, the question is simple, work or shoot.
Sorry for "advertising" this but to start one on this site would require making a new thread on the topic (which is not allowed)

Another reason I am linking an offsite poll is because there is already 91 votes and demographic statistics.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it's ridiculous that people attacking WWE for this. If he was indeed released, you don't know the circumstances behind it. I very much doubt that immediately after having him directly involved in such a major angle, WWE just figured, 'Hey, lets release him; maybe it'll piss off the internet'. It's pretty likely that he deserved his release. Don't be so quick to criticise and bash when you don't have a clue regarding what actually happened.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Of course it's not going to look like a work, if it was a work WWE wouldn't want you to know it's a work so therefore they'd make it look real.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/950885-260872
> 
> here is an online poll, the question is simple, work or shoot.
> Sorry for "advertising" this but to start one on this site would require making a new thread on the topic (which is not allowed)
> ...


I think the poll is worked.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

THIS JUST IN: The Micheal Cole Twitter is from the guys who run WIN. (I will try and link their brainstorm thread)


----------



## Gusto2.0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Vince Mcmahon is a fucking marketing Genius. Regardles whether any of these stories are real or fake. Every one will be tuned into Raw Monday night just to see what happens next.


Rating will be in epic proportions. You may hate him, but you cant hate his business sense. He needs to write book, so I can find out his secret to success.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> He was actually one of the most hilarious trolls in recent memory.


Shame, even his thread got deleted and i didn't even get to look through it all.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> http://www.micropoll.com/akira/mpview/950885-260872
> 
> here is an online poll, the question is simple, work or shoot.
> Sorry for "advertising" this but to start one on this site would require making a new thread on the topic (which is not allowed)
> ...


http://nodq.com/features/278330702.shtml

Here is another poll asking the same question, that has been up for a few days. It doesn't have the demographic statistics, i don't know nor care how secure it is. Just thought it was interesting how many votes were for legitimate. 

At the time of this posting *1082 votes for work* and *571* votes for shoot.


They've also got a poll as to whether this release will ruin the NXT storyline. Yes won by a landslide.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/

His profile is still up, if WWE fired someone then they'd usually take down that superstars profile within 24 hours of the released announcement but his is still up.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/
> 
> His profile is still up, if WWE fired someone then they'd usually take down that superstars profile within 24 hours of the released announcement but his is still up.


wait for thier next business day. by tuesday it will be gone.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bryan danielson 5&6 lol


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

:lmao Now its just stupid. I'm still behind it that bryandanielson and bryandanielson1 could be real. 2-6 just seem...well, fake little trolls.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/
> 
> His profile is still up, if WWE fired someone then they'd usually take down that superstars profile within 24 hours of the released announcement but his is still up.


If someone is released on a Friday chances are their profile won't be gone until Tuesday or Wednesday of the following week.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

i suspect all of them are the real Bryan Danielson who plays to the internet lol j/k. Man, monday seems like forever....


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm :lmaoing at the fact that Danielson's #2-6 seem connected together thus far.

And Monday is seeming so far away. I think we can face it...Danielson is gone for now...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man i just woke up and there hasn't been any new information?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Man i just woke up and there hasn't been any new information?


Nope, I find it odd that JR doesn't know the reason though considering he's working in Talent Relations now.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL 264 pages. Everything should be clear by Monday...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Seems strange that nobody in the wwe on twitter is responding to this, you'd think that someone like Miz might make fun of this or even Bryan go on twitter and say something.

I seems like it is a storyline but nobody wants to say anything until they actually know what's going on.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Maybe he slept with Steph and that's why nobody can talk about him (Savage reference).


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Vince has 2 black eyes. 

THis wrote him off. 

Just a guess in the dark.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow 265 pages....and not any new information!! some people are good at hiding it!!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

If Vince didn't want you to know something, you wouldn't know. Cena at RR 08 anyone?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Gusto2.0 said:


> Vince Mcmahon is a fucking marketing Genius. Regardles whether any of these stories are real or fake. Every one will be tuned into Raw Monday night just to see what happens next.
> 
> 
> Rating will be in epic proportions. You may hate him, but you cant hate his business sense. He needs to write book, so I can find out his secret to success.


And when people find out Danielson is indeed gone, what will happen to the ratings next week?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Swag said:


> And when people find out Danielson is indeed gone, what will happen to the ratings next week?


I reckon the ratings might go up a little bit because with or without Danielson, "The Network" storyline is really interesting


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> And when people find out Danielson is indeed gone, what will happen to the ratings next week?


They will drop a decent margain.....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> They will drop a decent margain.....


Exactly.


----------



## Ryan Smith (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow....
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson2
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson3
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson4
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson5
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson6
http://twitter.com/bryandanielson7


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Swag said:


> And when people find out Danielson is indeed gone, what will happen to the ratings next week?


Depends what happens.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone already have Danielson as a friend on facebook and notice any status updates?

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000975544731


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just hope he doesn't go to TNA. I find Impact to be unwatchable. It's like a worse version of Nitro when things were falling apart in WCW. 
A return to ROH would be ideal (assuming WWE doesn't resign him immediately). I get a ton of enjoyment out of that ROH show that's posted weekly on youtube by rohbrazil, and I wasn't watching that when Danielson was around.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

> It's a conspiracy. Vince is a Reptilian. Tell everyone before it's too late.



From one of the twitters, this and STEINER made my day. Seriously the board is full of trolls that stay around for months/years... Why delete the only funny one?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

VINTAGE BOGUS COLE ON TWITTER!!


@WWEMichaelCole

All of you internet lovers can keep kissing Bryan's butt! Bottom line is he is gone!
4 minutes ago via web

Daniel Bryan has nothing on me
about 13 hours ago via web

So on a long Saturday..what else is there to do? Still enjoying the fact that Bryan Danielson has left WWE.
about 16 hours ago via web


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I think @bryandanielson is his only twitter account. The rest are fakes. Like @WWEMichaelCole. Cannot wait for Monday.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> VINTAGE BOGUS COLE ON TWITTER!!
> 
> 
> @WWEMichaelCole
> ...


420chan.com/wooo

I am positive these guys are behind it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You would of thought they'd be an announcement by now to explain everything.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Indeed. And Bryan probably would have posted by now on twitter.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

In reference to the "higher power" who got Bryan fired, I think I know who it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgDwI1EC5iY


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> In reference to the "higher power" who got Bryan fired, I think I know who it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgDwI1EC5iY


Its meee Austin ! Epic line!﻿


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Found this interesting take



Dark Matrix said:


> You know what assuming does. But seriously, most of your points are well thought out and make sense. I can't necessarily disagree that it could point to it being legit. But I see something different.
> 
> I'm just going to list reasons why I feel there's a work going on. I know some of them will be off, might even be down right wrong, and others have been said before, but its how me gut feels and I can't fight against it.
> 
> ...




There HAS been precedent with Vince having to do things creatively he didn't want to do. USA made them do the Murder Storyline, the "Vince crushed by the stage" storyline and the Guest Hosts. Vince himself thought they were fucking stupid but he had to do them.

So it may not be Mattel, it may not be Linda, it may be USA


----------



## PunksTheMan (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok I have been reading this read for the past day and am ready to speak my mind. Being a wrestling fan for 27 years and following wrestling on the internet since its inception, I believe it's a work. First off Bryan Danielson could and would not choke Justin Roberts with his own tie unless he also agreed to it and Vince or another higher up knew about it, no way in hell would that happen. Second, WWE while idiotic most of the time would not get rid of Bryan on the spot in a major angle with so much time and effort already put in him, a guy who is well liked and good mannered backstage not to mention one of the best in the ring and even some wrestlers admit it. The winds of change statement on his account is dead on. It's a work.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I just have to say that it was a good thing that he went by the name Daniel Bryan because that is all the WWE owns now trademark wise. If he did indeed go by Bryan Danielson in his time in the 'E. He would never be able to use his real name in regards to wrestling professionally again.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

We really have to wait for the working week to start again, because the 'Inside' WWE section still isn't updated.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> I just have to say that it was a good thing that he went by the name Daniel Bryan because that is all the WWE owns now trademark wise. If he did indeed go by Bryan Danielson in his time in the 'E. He would never be able to use his real name in regards to wrestling professionally again.


I don't think WWE can own anyone's real name. Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and RVD still use their WWE names outside of WWE.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> I don't think WWE can own anyone's real name. Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and *RVD* still use their WWE names outside of WWE.


Rob Van Dam is not his name, it's Robert Szatkowski.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Rob Van Dam is not his name, it's Robert Szatkowski.


while we're on topic does WWE own the name "CM Punk" now?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, what Cena posted now..

@WWEJCena 

CeNation. Game 5 nba finals. This game will decide series. I am looking forward to seeing if those *jimbrones* show up on raw tomorrow.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> while we're on topic does WWE own the name "CM Punk" now?


I don't think they do because that the name he used in indies and in tna..


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Ryan Smith said:


> Wow....
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson2
> ...


Someone doesn't have a life.



























oh, wait...


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't think so.. because he used it previously on the indies I don't think they can copyright it..


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> I don't think WWE can own anyone's real name. Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy and RVD still use their WWE names outside of WWE.


Kurt Angle

-Toys and action figures
-Clothing
-Packaging

Rob Van Dam

-Use of name (inactive)
-Toys and action figures
-Clothing
-Packaging

Jeff Hardy

-Use of name (still active)



Jericho Addict said:


> Don't think so.. because he used it previously on the indies I don't think they can copyright it..


CM Punk

- Use of name


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I do agree with it being pre-planned and people being notified, especially production, plus what about Cena and the ring crew + announcers? If they hadn't been told in advance they wouldn't know even what to do, yet the whole thing was clearly choreographed. Cole obviously knew to run away, and Matt Striker and such knew to sell the attacks by the rookies, and the film crew knew to catch it on camera.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Guys, what Cena posted now..
> 
> @WWEJCena
> 
> CeNation. Game 5 nba finals. This game will decide series. I am looking forward to seeing if those *jimbrones* show up on raw tomorrow.



Did anyone saw what i've posted.. What cena wrote in twitter, makes me believe that they're going forward with the NXT angle, and maybe, just maybe bryan will appear


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^How is it related to Bryan is beyond me...

Of course they did tell them. WWE wouldn't risk getting a sue from Justin Roberts or anyone else that got attacked. Vince is just fooling us cause he just found a new toy called internet that can allow him to reuse keyfabe.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Did anyone saw what i've posted.. What cena wrote in twitter, makes me believe that they're going forward with the NXT angle, and maybe, just maybe bryan will appear


jimbrones?!?!?! fpalm damn it cena. i'm guessing he meant "jabronis"?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

If this is really a work Ill give a round of applause to WWE tomorrow


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Kurt Angle
> 
> -Toys and action figures
> -Clothing
> ...


what does this mean though? because kurt angle still uses his name


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> what does this mean though? because kurt angle still uses his name


This means that TNA is allowed to use Kurt's name, but they cannot merchendise using him because the WWE owns all the rights to make stationary, toys and clothing with his name and image.

TNA is however, not legally allowed to use the names Rob Van Dam (debatable because it is inactive) or Jeff Hardy.

They are allowed to Merchedise using Jeff Hardy though because the WWE never secure exclusive rights.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Well since Danielson is gone now I don't care if NXT gets steamrolled by Cena next week. In fact I kind of hope they do. Aside from Barrett that is. I want Barrett to be ENGLISH WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I completely forgot this match ever happened, seeing Cena in yellow pants makes me lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Maybe he slept with Steph and that's why nobody can talk about him (Savage reference).


He made her Tap and Snap


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> I completely forgot this match ever happened, seeing Cena in yellow pants makes me lol


2 things come to mind.

1. Nice showing from both men
2. Why the fuck doesn't he do the Protobomb like that anymore. These days he always sounds like he's giving himself a hernia and just dropping people.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Well that just took the sail out of the ship known as NXT Invasion.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Rob Van Dam is not his name, it's Robert Szatkowski.


i thought he was jean cluade an damns brother?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheBandisBack said:


> Well that just took the sail out of the ship known as NXT Invasion.


no it didn't, Barrett is the main focus of the invasion.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryan Smith said:


> Wow....
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson2
> ...


The first two may perhaps be legit, but the others are completely aren't. I wouldn't think Bryan Danielson would ask where his freaks at, or spell his name wrong, considering it is his name.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

for something related to the "Who was GenNXT's leader" consider this.

Who sounds more likely to have said this to convince Justin Gabriel to fall to being a heel.


> Justin, listen to yourself, then listen carefully to me.
> If you replace the working parts, you get a different machine.
> The man who turns the wheels, they will follow
> Anywhere he leads.
> ...


I see Barret saying that not Bryan.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> no it didn't, Barrett is the main focus of the invasion.


Not for everyone. My biggest excitement was waiting to see Bryan snap and break out from the group. As awesome as Barrett is, my main focus was Danielson.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Onmi said:


> for something related to the "Who was GenNXT's leader" consider this.
> 
> Who sounds more likely to have said this to convince Justin Gabriel to fall to being a heel.
> 
> ...


Where did that quote come from?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> i thought he was jean cluade an damns brother?


:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

BB Dog said:


> Where did that quote come from?


Slightly Modified from "The Good Doctor" Changing the lyrics up a bit you could easily imagine Barret turning the faces and rogue heels to his cause.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> :no::no::no::no::no:


what? they both do martial arts, look the same and have the same name.. rvd just wanted to do wrestling and jcvd wanna do movies.. dont hate.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

ultimatekrang said:


> what? they both do martial arts, look the same and have the same name.. rvd just wanted to do wrestling and jcvd wanna do movies.. dont hate.


He just took the Van Dam name because they kinda look-a-like, OK?
Let's talk about the fucking firing od Danielson .


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> what? they both do martial arts, look the same and have the same name.. rvd just wanted to do wrestling and jcvd wanna do movies.. dont hate.


I thought that when I was 8 fpalm

fpalm


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Besides, they don't even spell Van Dam the same way.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> I thought that when I was 8 fpalm
> 
> fpalm


Thing is he may be 8.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Its Jean Claude van Damme. Hes belgian.

Now talk about Danielson.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

so, Do we all have any confidence left in the invasion angle? WWE deleted all its videos...hope it isnt scrapped, and i HOPE this can be resolved to bring back dragon durring the feude!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Its Jean Claude van Damme. Hes belgian.
> 
> Now talk about Danielson.


Okay. I'll start. Everybody, what is your favorite Danielson match? Mine would have to be his match against Naruki Doi at DGUSA Untouchable


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Okay. I'll start. Everybody, what is your favorite Danielson match? Mine would have to be his match against Naruki Doi at DGUSA Untouchable


All three in his trilogy against Black.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> All three in his trilogy against Black.


from 2009? i check my list of matches and I have two black/danielson matches from 2009


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> so, Do we all have any confidence left in the invasion angle? WWE deleted all its videos...hope it isnt scrapped, and i HOPE this can be resolved to bring back dragon durring the feude!


If the NXT invasion videos have been deleted,then the angle may have been scraped,thus further proving Danielson's release is legit. I'm literally pissed if the storyline gets canned.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> from 2009? i check my list of matches and I have two black/danielson matches from 2009


There were three

A double count out
A time limit draw
and a Black by pinfall

all three were amazing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah this is the video section for last weeks RAW

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/videos/14614598/


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

okay so here is how it works.

If it's a work then Vince McMahon owns our souls.

If it's real, then whoever is responsible will have to hope there heart withstands the radiating heat of hatred broadcasted from everyone in the country and the world every second of every day well done you miserable fuck! (Pre-miserable fucking whoever it was)


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The NXT attack video is gone. That says Danielson is gone more than anything really. I checked the most recent videos on WWE.com for RAW & it's no where to be found.


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

Us people in the UK have already stopped watching RAW most people over here watch TNA now and the raw house show attendances have dropped. Maybe the americans should do the same thing.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> The NXT attack video is gone. *That says Danielson is gone more than anything really.* I checked the most recent videos on WWE.com for RAW & it's no where to be found.


That's probably exactly what they want you to think. They can easily remove that video to make you think exactly that. Don't underestimate WWE's ability to work an angle to perfection.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anymore news since we learned he got fired for choking roberts?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> The NXT attack video is gone. That says Danielson is gone more than anything really. I checked the most recent videos on WWE.com for RAW & it's no where to be found.


You have only posted a few times in this discussion and your position has been very vague. Can you clarify for me if you think this is real or a storyline? It would be really helpful to know where you stand.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Anymore news since we learned he got fired for choking roberts?


We didn't learn that. That's Dirtsheet speculation.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> You have only posted a few times in this discussion and your position has been very vague. Can you clarify for me if you think this is real or a storyline? It would be really helpful to know where you stand.


Exactly how many times did i say i think it's legit? You might want to go back a couple of pages.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> The NXT attack video is gone. That says Danielson is gone more than anything really. I checked the most recent videos on WWE.com for RAW & it's no where to be found.


Actually if you take the time you'll see that the NXT attack is featured in wwe.com in here: http://us.wwe.com/inside/photosoftheweek/14726214/ it's just that all we see is Danielson's back and him far away...

Anyway my fav match would be his tag match with Tyler Black vs the American Wolves, and singles, versus McGuiness (now Desmond Wolfe) at the title unification.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well the pictures of the invasion still remain INCLUDING Bryan beating on Cena, even with a caption acknowledging him: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/photos/14614586/14683716/


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

How funny would it be, if the WWE is just playing with us. 

What confuses me the most is the camera that directly showed the choking. I mean, whenever there is blood they try to avoid any footage of that. Why not the ultra brutal tie-choking?

Come on WWE. If this is legit, please give us some info.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1

sign the petition the mod told me to post it here

so far almost 2000 ginatures


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Actually if you take the time you'll see that the NXT attack is featured in wwe.com in here: http://us.wwe.com/inside/photosoftheweek/14726214/ it's just that all we see is Danielson's back and him far away...


I looked and the first video i saw was Big Show vs Chris Jericho. I guess the guy from the other page didn't link to the recent videos.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WWE RAW said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1
> 
> sign the petition the mod told me to post it here
> 
> so far almost 2000 ginatures


Wrestling petitions don't work bro. A Muhammad Hassan petition got 200,000 signatures,and he's not back.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> You have only posted a few times in this discussion and your position has been very vague. Can you clarify for me if you think this is real or a storyline? It would be really helpful to know where you stand.


Ha ha! You should read from the beginning, Victor has posted about a thousand times in this thread already.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess I was being too subtle.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

WWE taking down the video could show us it's a work, you all think that them taking it down makes it legit, but maybe that's what they want you to think..


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

WrestlingObserver Update...Danielson to TNA? Hmmmm maybe..or maybe not?


> wrestling observer newsletter
> 
> An update on Daniel Bryan's firing: it was due to pressure from an outside source following Monday night's angle. The choking with the tie and spitting in John Cena's face were the two main sticking points, and Vince McMahon is said to have had no choice. It is almost a guarantee that this is not a work, since that would mean WWE had lied to everyone with any power in WWE. They have all been told that Daniel Bryan is gone for real.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena's post tells me the angle isn't dead...

"CeNation. Game 5 nba finals. This game will decide series. I am looking forward to seeing if those jimbrones show up on raw tomorrow."


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> WWE taking down the video could show us it's a work, you all think that them taking it down makes it legit, but maybe that's what they want you to think..


It's a possiblity,but the video has probably given them big hits on the website,so why would they delete it just to add to what people think is a work?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Them taking out the vid just proves it's fake. Since when do WWE care about someone they just fired and it's not a main eventer? Fuck, sometimes they even show Kurt Angle in some promos and he's far more well-known than Bryan.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I guess I was being too subtle.


Ha ha, I guess you were!


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> WrestlingObserver Update...Danielson to TNA? Hmmmm maybe..or maybe not?


Not if WWE signs him first again


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

NWO_05 said:


> Us people in the UK have already stopped watching RAW most people over here watch TNA now and the raw house show attendances have dropped. Maybe the americans should do the same thing.


You speak for the rest of us then do we? :no:

The prices for the house shows are insane, no wonder they are dropping, we're in a recession and they cost 100 times more than a football ticket.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations to that "outside pressure". Because of them someone is out of a job. Daniel Bryan made a mistake, he could have been told about it, get told it wasn't his fault, and still keep his job. What will his firing accomplish? Now that he's gone we'll forget what he did?!?!


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Are you guys finally going to accept he's been fired when he doesn't show up tomorrow?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Having to fire him is just over kill imo, as I said before suspension would of been enough.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

darnok said:


> Are you guys finally going to accept he's been fired when he doesn't show up tomorrow?


A missing video is apparently hard evidence for both sides, looking at the posts. He is going to have to actually show up somewhere before this gets settled methinks.

On a related note, I fucking love you guys. Assuming he is actually gone, I am bummed because I cannot manage to watch TNA regularly but he has made me a huge fan in his tenure in NXT. However, the entertainment this shitstorm has caused takes a lot of the sting off.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

If Danielson was supposedly left with the impression that he'd be welcomed back once things blew over, why would he blow that by going to TNA?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

astrosfan said:


> If Danielson was supposedly left with the impression that he'd be welcomed back once things blew over, why would he blow that by going to TNA?


Maybe because it's nobody else's decision but his own?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt I'll ever properly watch TNA, I can't stand how many old people are there as well as WWE rejects.

Anyway I'm hoping this NXT angle WITH Bryan keeps going till November because I think I might be going to a show then.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wouldn't they just edit out the part where Roberts was choked like they did when they showed it again on NXT and Smackdown? Why did they take the whole thing down?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there any chance that this 'important person' is anything to do with the A-Team movie? In fact, lets just blame Dana White.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Wade Barret, Michael Tarver and Justin Gabriel will keep me watching this angle for sure, but guys Danielsons gone. He may be back, but until then, just appreciate that this is the best angle WWE have pulled in years.
Lets just pray they don't fuck it up even further.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Further sign maybe Bryan Danielson could end up in TNA----



> The Wrestling Observer is reporting that Bryan Danielson, aka Daniel Bryan, is seeking independent bookings.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Is there any chance that this 'important person' is anything to do with the A-Team movie? In fact, lets just blame Dana White.


But... but... Dana is awesome. Let's all blame Triple H IWC style.

"HHH just burried DANIELSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If WWE is really offering Bryan his job back once this blows over and he goes to TNA, I swear I'll never stop laughing at him.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Dragon, seriously -- just tough it out for the rest of the years in the indy's. Do NOT go to TNA, you WILL become a JOKE there


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Eh, people will call me deluded, but I still think this is a Work. And no, Bryan not showing up on RAW won't be conclusive proof - only a moron would make this part of a storyline and then reveal it for a work less than a week after it takes place.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> If WWE is really offering Bryan his job back once this blows over and he goes to TNA, I swear I'll never stop laughing at him.


This. Danielson ain't that stupid. He knows that once he comes back, Vince will appreciate that he kept his word and will probably push him to the moon. It's be stupid for him to go to TNA.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems legit to me. It's not like his release is being shown as one of the main features on the website. It's in the news section like usual and seems pretty incognito. We'll have to wait and see though to be sure.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

darnok said:


> Are you guys finally going to accept he's been fired when he doesn't show up tomorrow?


I'd say if he doesn't show up within the next week. Let's face it, it's a much bigger pop if he suddenly appears at the PPV ready to kick some skulls in than if he just shows up on raw.

However, if he doesn't show up within the next week, I'll openly admit that I believe him to be released, and will probably start watching whatever promotion he's on.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'll believe it's a work if it's somehow mentioned at RAW that he got fired (i.e. if they say 8 vs 1, thus implying that there's somebody that's missing) and if by the end of the week, specifically in the PPV, he doesn't show up, then he's gone.

Oh, and one last phrase: "I find your lack of faith disturbing".


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe Daniel Bryan has been released but not Bryan Danielson as he refereed to in a interview.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Further sign maybe Bryan Danielson could end up in TNA----


That doesn't indicate anything. He is looking for Independent bookings, as things that are not on TV, as he has you know, what is it.....oh a 90 day no compete clause. SMH.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Vince has probably told him that he's had to do it but he wants him back once it all blows over so I highly doubt he'll go anywhere near TNA.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> If WWE is really offering Bryan his job back once this blows over and he goes to TNA, I swear I'll never stop laughing at him.


umm... what about christian?

what about MNW I.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Random Person said:


> umm... what about christian?


Christian got nothing from his run in TNA, so I don't see the point you're trying to make.

TNA is an organization for failures. Everybody either doesn't know them or doesn't care about them.



A Random Person said:


> what about MNW I.


What?



adri17 said:


> This. Danielson ain't that stupid. He knows that once he comes back, Vince will appreciate that he kept his word and will probably push him to the moon. It's be stupid for him to go to TNA.


Even if Vince doesn't push him, it's a retarded decision. He'll get more exposure. Nobody knows TNA, nobody cares about TNA, and TNA will inevitably go out of business in a few years. Every single NXT rookie is now more well known than AJ Styles or Samoa Joe. That's the value TNA has. 



Sceptic said:


> Eh, people will call me deluded, but I still think this is a Work. And no, Bryan not showing up on RAW won't be conclusive proof - only a moron would make this part of a storyline and then reveal it for a work less than a week after it takes place.


How is it a work? On television, he didn't even HAVE a contract that he COULD be released from. 

Yes, you are deluding your mind with your false hope. Maybe he'll be back but for now he's gone. It's that simple.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

in my humble oppinion, none of this makes since:

- Vince may have had some pressure from fuckin'--i dunno-- Cabbage Patch for all i care--for the Tie thing, but Vince isn't stupid. i'd bet my non-working legs (Cerebral Palsy, aint it a bitch?) that he KNEW all too well that he has Lightning in a bottle with this thing, and wouldn't want it to be threatened in any way by some "Higher up"...if the source was that important, he could have atleast compromised with them for the sake of his biggest angle in years. I can't imagine he;d terminate the entire angle over one mishap. not if it has ratings written all over it.

- furthermore, by the same token, he knows DAMN well that Bryan is the biggest acquisition he's recently gathered. he knows he cn be a huge draw. I doubt he'd give him up without a fight. you can bet if it were Cena, vince would go to hell and back for him, and while Bryan certanly isn't as big as cena in the WWE, Vince knows that he has the chance to be and he's to valuable to just throw away like a used hankie.

- Third, if he WAS released legit, and WWE want him to come back as soon as it settles down, then why--With a 90 day no-compete clause, mind you--would he be booking Indy dates? it makes no since for him to just go back to ROH if WWE wants him back as soon as possible, so why work indy-shows when, one, you can't compete in said indy-shows for 90 days--and two, for all he knows, when thoes 90 days are up, WWE may just say "Yeah, get back over here, it's all good now."...it just doesnt seem logical that, if he was willing to be in the wwe, he'd jump the gun like that.

- also, Why penalize the whole team of rookies for this? I thought BRYAN was the "Scapegoat". not the other rookies....they didn't even break any rues, why the hell would they end their involvment in the angle if all the "Source" was mad with was Bryan? like i said, vince KNOWS there's money to be made with this angle, why would he end thee whole thing if the other seven rookies could still carry it on thier own?

- Why hasn't Danielson said anything? Most WWE stars confirm they're release one way or another, be it on MySpace, Twitter, Facebook, HandToilet--WHATEVER--'point is, He hasn't said a word, and the only clue that he gave seemed VERY in charicter at best, Even refrencing Barrett's "winds of change" line. It seemed far too storyline- like of a Tweet to be any indication one way or the other. Most just come out and say "I'm gone"....something ism't right there.


'No sense here, man...this is quite perplexing.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Appears as if www.twitter.com/bryandanielson1 is legit, as Claudio Castagnoli is following it now, so appears as if the following has happened:

* Fired from the WWE
* By the sound of his tweets, he's not down yet
* Looking for work
* WWE switched his password to twitter.com/bryandanielson


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> in my humble oppinion, none of this makes since:
> 
> - Vince may have had some pressure from fuckin'--i dunno-- Cabbage Patch for all i care--for the Tie thing, but Vince isn't stupid. i'd bet my non-working legs (Cerebral Palsy, aint it a bitch?) that he KNEW all too well that he has Lightning in a bottle with this thing, and wouldn't want it to be threatened in any way by some "Higher up"...if the source was that important, he could have atleast compromised with them for the sake of his biggest angle in years. I can't imagine he;d terminate the entire angle over one mishap. not if it has ratings written all over it.
> 
> ...


ABSO-FUCKIN-LUTLY!!! It doesn't make sense. I guess we'll have to wait till we know the real reason behind the firing or if it's a work (I still believe).


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

The 90-day clause only keeps released wrestlers away from T.V.

Colt Cabana got fired Friday, then showed up for a PWG show on SATURDAY and faced Hero/Tornado for the PWG world title ..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

danielson will be back, vince likes him and didn't fire him due to anything bad but because someone got upset over the most dangerous weapon of all time ... the tie.

and i agree with someone else, he'll probably get a sympathy push. wwe will most likely re-sign him before his 90 days are up


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

@pyro: MNW I = the first monday night wars (not the little skirmish that TNA had that got them destroyed)


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry Victor_J, but should this turn out to be a work, due to the anger you showed in your earlier posts in this thread, along with how vehemently you've stated this absolutely has to be real and ridiculed anyone who thinks it might be a work.....my whole day will be spent pissing myself with laughter at your expense.

I'm still entirely open minded about this situation, but really hope it's a work simply because it would be an unbelievably amazing one if it was.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Beatles123 said:


> in my humble oppinion, none of this makes since:
> 
> - Vince may have had some pressure from fuckin'--i dunno-- Cabbage Patch for all i care--for the Tie thing, but Vince isn't stupid. i'd bet my non-working legs (Cerebral Palsy, aint it a bitch?) that he KNEW all too well that he has Lightning in a bottle with this thing, and wouldn't want it to be threatened in any way by some "Higher up"...if the source was that important, he could have atleast compromised with them for the sake of his biggest angle in years. I can't imagine he;d terminate the entire angle over one mishap. not if it has ratings written all over it.
> 
> ...


Wow. Awesome post.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> Vince has probably told him that he's had to do it but he wants him back once it all blows over so I highly doubt he'll go anywhere near TNA.


What blows over? Nobody is complaining......


Sceptic said:


> Eh, people will call me deluded, but I still think this is a Work. And no, Bryan not showing up on RAW won't be conclusive proof - only a moron would make this part of a storyline and then reveal it for a work less than a week after it takes place.


If they mention him on Raw it's a work imo


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Just watching the promo he delivered on NXT where he also attacked Cole for the first time. This promo would be so fitting if this would have been after this situation. 

That was just brilliant. You wouldn't fire somebody like that. At least I wouldn't.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Swag said:


> If they mention him on Raw it's a work imo


This.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Newest Danielson tweet:*
"Whether you're a Bryan Danielson or a Daniel Bryan fan...THANK YOU! My desire to be the best is NOT dead...its still alive and well.
hace menos de 10 segundos via Echofon"

Off-topic:BTW, for any football fan, Castagnoli is reviewing the world cup. I find it awesome!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> If WWE is really offering Bryan his job back once this blows over and he goes to TNA, I swear I'll never stop laughing at him.


Aaaand here is the post I have agreed with more than any other in this whole thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A Random Person said:


> @pyro: MNW I = the first monday night wars (not the little skirmish that TNA had that got them destroyed)


Yes. What about it?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

adri17 said:


> *Newest Danielson tweet:*
> "Whether you're a Bryan Danielson or a Daniel Bryan fan...THANK YOU! My desire to be the best is NOT dead...its still alive and well.
> hace menos de 10 segundos via Echofon"
> 
> Off-topic:BTW, for any football fan, Castagnoli is reviewing the world cup. I find it awesome!!


i dont see this at all i follow him on twitter and i know i have the offical one last tweet is still the name change thing


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

If this is real: I hope Danielson comes back after this has blown over.(dunno why it would need to, considering that I've seen absolutely nothing about this outside of forums but I digress)

If this is a work: I don't think I like being worked this much


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

This is the twitter account: http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1
It's the real one, Castagnoli accepted it.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

iamloco724 his new account is www.twitter.com/bryandanielson1. Good ROH friend Claudio is following it so I'm guessing its legit, and he's saying his bryandanielson password has been changed.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

iamloco724 said:


> i dont see this at all i follow him on twitter and i know i have the offical one last tweet is still the name change thing


Well, supposedly, he had to make a new one due to his password being changed. Kinda fishy.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> i dont see this at all i follow him on twitter and i know i have the offical one last tweet is still the name change thing


follow bryandanielson1


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> i dont see this at all i follow him on twitter and i know i have the offical one last tweet is still the name change thing


He has a new twitter -- 

it's the most legit new one, since Claudio Castagnoli is following it. That's a big indy wrestler that Danielson worked with often and I'd find it really hilarious if the trolls are even working Claudio .. hahaha

Anyway, here it is

https://twitter.com/bryandanielson1


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

adri17 said:


> *Newest Danielson tweet:*
> "Whether you're a Bryan Danielson or a Daniel Bryan fan...THANK YOU! My desire to be the best is NOT dead...its still alive and well.
> hace menos de 10 segundos via Echofon"
> 
> Off-topic:BTW, for any football fan, Castagnoli is reviewing the world cup. I find it awesome!!


Again!! See?? do you all see how vauge he's being? Surely he know how perplexed people are about this--why hasn't he just out and out SAID if it was an angle or not! Even if he says "i'm fired"--is he in charicter? is he not?...

it doesn't add up to me..


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is all the proof I need that family-friendly WWE is not a good thing.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for the info on new twitter


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's just the way Danielson works, man .. he's kinda different. Maybe he doesn't want to talk about his firing. I mean, he's a vegan and listens to Velvet Underground and Belle & Sebastian. And doesn't own a T.V.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Again!! See?? do you all see how vauge he's being? Surely he know how perplexed people are about this--why hasn't he just out and out SAID if it was an angle or not! Even if he says "i'm fired"--is he in charicter? is he not?...
> 
> it doesn't add up to me..


One thing against it could be why haven't members of the WWE Roster said anything about it...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Again!! See?? do you all see how vauge he's being? Surely he know how perplexed people are about this--why hasn't he just out and out SAID if it was an angle or not! Even if he says "i'm fired"--is he in charicter? is he not?...
> 
> it doesn't add up to me..


There are 2 possible answers at that one:

a) He is not fired, and is fooling us.

b) He IS fired and is not explaining the reason because WWE told him that he'll get his job back once it's all over, but he has to keep his mouth shut.


Anyway, I just hope that Monday Night Raw starts with a big picture of Vince pointing at us with "You just got owned, IWC" written under it.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Now Chris Hero is fan of bryandanielson1. It's the real one unless WWE just signed Kings of Wrestling, which BTW would be awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The vagueness is as likely to be boring contractual non-disclosure stuff as anything else. If his release was forced by high-ranking sponsors or whatever, they'd probably want to keep the details fairly quiet.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Swag said:


> What blows over? Nobody is complaining......


The big wigs who did complain.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Chris hero is getting worked by the troll !


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

adri17 said:


> Now Chris Hero is fan of bryandanielson1. It's the real one unless WWE just signed Kings of Wrestling, which BTW would be awesome.


nah bryandanielson1 is following chris hero not the other way round


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres another thing! When his new twitter was first posted, i went too it and told him not to give up on wwe, etc...Now, he had a grand total of 2--count em, 2--followers at the time, and he was only following claudio...now, he tweeted recently--you can't tell me he didn' see my tweet to him and Choose to ignore it. (unless he missed it) i think he's chosing to remain enigmatic on the issue.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

adri17 said:


> Now Chris Hero is fan of bryandanielson1. It's the real one unless WWE just signed Kings of Wrestling, which BTW would be awesome.


It's the other way around: "bryandanielson1" is following Hero. Claudio is indeed following bryandanielson1 though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

adri17 said:


> There are 2 possible answers at that one:
> 
> a) He is not fired, and is fooling us.
> 
> ...


I would mark lol


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Oh, OK. Sorry I don't use twitter an though it was like Facebook, where you need the other part to accept too.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JumpinJackTrash said:


> Sorry Victor_J, but should this turn out to be a work, due to the anger you showed in your earlier posts in this thread, along with how vehemently you've stated this absolutely has to be real and ridiculed anyone who thinks it might be a work.....my whole day will be spent pissing myself with laughter at your expense.



JJT i'm usually in agreement with you & respect you as a poster,but i'm sticking to my belief that this is real,and it seems i'm right.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

It's got to be a fake 
bryandanielson4 is following him
bryandanielson5 is following him
bryandanielson6 is following him

so if bryandanielson1 is real then 4,5 and 6 are fakes.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

bryandanielson2-8 are fake...none of the others have any of Bryan's friends following them.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris Hero isn't following BryanDanielson1. It's the other way around.


TheWWEstore is following BryanDanielson2, so unless a lot of wrestling people follow him i won't believe it


----------



## Grammar Police (Jun 9, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> JJT i'm usually in agreement with you & respect you as a poster,but i'm sticking to my belief that this is real,and it seems i'm right.


JJT, I'm usually in agreement with you (and I respect you as a poster), but I'm sticking to my belief that this is real. It seems right to me.

***FIXED***


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> The big wigs who did complain.


IF bryandanielson1 was real, why would he use the same picture as BryanDanielson, if it was hacked? Makes no sense......


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now is this some crazy shit or what? :shocked:

Twists and turns, man....I smell shenanigans!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> IF bryandanielson1 was real, why would he use the same picture as BryanDanielson, if it was hacked? Makes no sense......


How does it not make sense? It isn't hard to use the same picture on Twitter if you open another account.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Again!! See?? do you all see how vauge he's being? Surely he know how perplexed people are about this--why hasn't he just out and out SAID if it was an angle or not! Even if he says "i'm fired"--is he in charicter? is he not?...
> 
> it doesn't add up to me..


Mystery creates intrigue. Its the title of the wrestling handbook. Its also the title of the book about Morrissey's sexuality.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't get it? so @bryandanielson1 is legit? Or is this impostor doing a great job at fooling Castagnoli to follow him?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^ You can't fool Castagnoli, he's very european



Swag said:


> IF bryandanielson1 was real, why would he use the same picture as BryanDanielson, if it was hacked? Makes no sense......


Cause it's Danielson's coolest photo, and he doesn't care that WWE uses it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

peyt d' chicken said:


> I don't get it? so @bryandanielson1 is legit? Or is this impostor doing a great job at fooling Castagnoli to follow him?


It's fake neither Chris Hero or Claudio Castagnoli are following him. He is following them....


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

OK it was false, Castagnoli stopped following bryandanielson1...


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ill just follow all the danielsons for now lol


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Dang, Castagnoli just unfollowed it...Fingers crossed its still real.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I'm done reading all the stuff about Twitter, WWE Corporate, Castagnoli and everything else. If it's real, then WWE is fucking retarded. They'd better hire him back. If it's a work, then serious props to them.

See everyone here on Monday.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The MADNESS just doesn't stop! how Nail-bitingly gripping!

Fake or real? Fired or not? 

What a suspencefull time to enjoy wrestlling, eh fellas?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I guess it was fake(the Twitter account). And to the people who thinks that if they mention Danielson's release on RAW means it's a work that proves absolutely nothing. Didn't they mention Kurt Angle's release on RAW? Yeah...i don't think that was a work either.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> The MADNESS just doesn't stop! how Nail-bitingly gripping!
> 
> Fake or real? Fired or not?
> 
> What a suspencefull time to enjoy wrestlling, eh fellas?


suspenseful indeed. I've hardly read any other threads over the weekend. good thing slammiversary is tonight to take my mind off of things


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JDawgWWE said:


> Dang, Castagnoli just unfollowed it...Fingers crossed its still real.


why?



Found another one who just joined.....hopefully it's not Steiner again lol! http://twitter.com/BDanielson_Real


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> The MADNESS just doesn't stop!



This post is obvious proof that someone in the WWE has an account on this website and is now dropping hints. Obviously Macho Man will be involved in this storyline somehow. Maybe after McIntyre gets Teddy Long fired Savage will somehow become GM of SmackDown and will sign Danielson to a contract!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can You guys possibly FATHOM The Mark-out-icity if Bryan shows up on RAW tomorrow?? 

Imagine it...The most suspencfull weekend in wrestling history, followed by "The Day The DirtSheets Were Silent!"  How awesome would that be?

Never lose hope!


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm starting to think that any Bryan Danielson twitter we see is fake...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Something I found on Wrestlecrap's forum:



> Source: FloridaIndies.com
> Lenny Leonard (Former ROH announcer, announcer for Dragon Gate USA and works in other indies)
> 
> *While he has been contacted by everyone under the sun about working already, Bryan isn't sure yet what he can or can not do right now wrestling wise due to the terms of his non compete.*
> ...


It's something.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sorry guys but I think you are all grasping at straws, you don't want to believe the truth.

WWE wouldn't have played it like this, it would be on their main page, it would have been done sooner and they certainly would have told Bryan to be bitching A LOT. I would have expected tweets from Bryan moaning about The WWE Machine and how they got rid of him because he wasn't made by them etc...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> How does it not make sense? It isn't hard to use the same picture on Twitter if you open another account.


Oh come on, the real Danielson has no other pics to use? It just smells fake to me lol.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> Something I found on Wrestlecrap's forum:
> 
> 
> 
> It's something.


Again, old news!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Beatles123 said:


> Again, old news!


Pardon me for not meandering through 700 fucking pages. :no:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I guess it was fake(the Twitter account). And to the people who thinks that if they mention Danielson's release on RAW means it's a work that proves absolutely nothing. Didn't they mention Kurt Angle's release on RAW? Yeah...i don't think that was a work either.


Much different circumstances.


Angle at the time was supposed to take time off to rest and come back once he was healthy. 

Angle was also one of Vince's favorite guys. He would have gotten a HBK-Flair type sendoff if he stook with the pain up to Mania. Danielson is a new guy so it wouldn't make much sense to talk about him continuously. Especially if the "higher up" wanted him vanished from the show.


Danielson was in a storyline that kayfabe wise should have gotten him fired. Angle was in ECW doing nothing at the time? 

Danielson


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

wych said:


> I'm sorry guys but I think you are all grasping at straws, you don't want to believe the truth.
> 
> WWE wouldn't have played it like this, it would be on their main page, it would have been done sooner and they certainly would have told Bryan to be bitching A LOT. I would have expected tweets from Bryan moaning about The WWE Machine and how they got rid of him because he wasn't made by them etc...


And the we'd ALL know it's a work because that ain't Danielson's style. Him keeping his mouth sut just in case is what we we'd expect, but what it's surprising is that after +24 hours we still don't know the reason and NOBODY can confirm it except by looking on wwe.com . Considering how many friends Danielson has in the business, someone needs to know, and there's no reason why they wouldn't explain it, unless it's a massive work from the entire wrestling industry.

Examples: 
Chris Hero: "Oh, & RE: the whole Danielson deal, if he's really fired, it's ridiculous. However, I'm sure dude'll land on his feet so no worries there.." doesn't know if it's true, COME ON!!!
Catagnoli: good friend, no comments if true.

I still believe they're fooling us and Danielson and Vince are both sitting together in front of a computer laughing at us.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Oh come on, the real Danielson has no other pics to use? It just smells fake to me lol.


Really? How do you know it isn't his favorite pic talk about reaching.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Every report I see is the exact same thing. Face it. No one has any "leads" on this story, no one knows anything more than they knew Friday when this happened. WWE is keeping this quiet as hell and we're not gonna have any conclusive info until they want us to.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ya, the whole wrestling industry is in on it. sure. he's gone. everyone is quiet because it's unprecedented. if it's mattel, a company that makes action figures and knows nothing about wrestling flexed its mighty power. it's unprecedented that that kind of company could get a wrestler fired. and ya, it sucks. what do you guys need? a jim cornette rant?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bryan's coming back after a month or two, undoubtedly. The only thing is, where would he stand. He got off to a great start, with his feud with the Miz and Michael Cole, and then he was going to be involved in the NXT invasion. When he comes back, I wonder how they could build him up again


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus Christ, this is the most exciting thing in my life right now. How sad is that?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont get why if it is real why cant they just never show it again they already edited out have a talk with him even come up with a reason story wise to keep him off tv for a week or 2 and lets get on with our lives i dont see a reason to release him over this

there going to ruin a big part of there nxt angle by getting rid of him some might say thats not true but when you look at it who first started thsi real anti wwe thing danielson did with his promos and his attack on cole


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Optikk said:


> Bryan's coming back after a month or two, undoubtedly. The only thing is, where would he stand. He got off to a great start, with his feud with the Miz and Michael Cole, and then he was going to be involved in the NXT invasion. When he comes back, I wonder how they could build him up again


Simple. The WWE makes a storyline where all 7 remaining NXT guys get a title shot or a simple match against Cena at consecutive WWE Raw episodes. All 7 fail to beat Cena. The next Raw Cena cuts a promo: "The Network is over. I beat all 7 of you. Face it! You can't beat me!" The Network comes out, Wade Barret has a mike: "You're wrong Cena, if you remember, there was actually...EIGHT of us!" The arena goes dark, The Final Countdown begins to play, Danielson shows up, and the IWC rejoices.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

iamloco724 said:


> i dont get why if it is real why cant they just never show it again they already edited out have a talk with him even come up with a reason story wise to keep him off tv for a week or 2 and lets get on with our lives i dont see a reason to release him over this


PR. i agree with you in essence though, that option should have been discussed. still, if mattel (or whoever) wanted immediate action, then WWE can say...'here, he's gone. we fired him.'


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Simple. The WWE makes a storyline where all 7 remaining NXT guys get a title shot at consecutive WWE Raw episodes. Wade Barrett obviously goes first because he actually won a title shot. All 7 fail to beat Cena. The next night on Raw Cena cuts a promo: "The Network is over. I beat all 7 of you. Face it! You can't beat me!" The Network comes out, Wade Barret has a mike: "You're wrong Cena, if you remember, there was actually...EIGHT of us!" The Arena goes dark, The Final Countdown begins to play, and the IWC rejoices.


haha i actually quite like that idea in a way. i'd mark out like a mofo. this might take the cake for the lamest firing of all-time. he essentially was fired because he did his job too good.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

This is perfect for this..

Daniel Bryan outrage


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> haha i actually quite like that idea in a way. i'd mark out like a mofo. this might take the cake for the lamest firing of all-time. he essentially was fired because he did his job too good.


^^This one right here. I guess he was just too damn awesome to be in today's WWE.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Simple. The WWE makes a storyline where all 7 remaining NXT guys get a title shot or a simple match against Cena at consecutive WWE Raw episodes. All 7 fail to beat Cena. The next Raw Cena cuts a promo: "The Network is over. I beat all 7 of you. Face it! You can't beat me!" The Network comes out, Wade Barret has a mike: "You're wrong Cena, if you remember, there was actually...EIGHT of us!" The arena goes dark, The Final Countdown begins to play, Danielson shows up, and the IWC rejoices.


I love that idea. The NXT invasion angle goes nowhere everybody on here complains for nearly 2 months then in a big surprise on raw out of nowhere Danielson comes out and they all beat up Cena once again. Danielson feuds with Cena and gets a title shot at Summerslam or Night of Champions and you can even play this Network group into the storyline as well.


----------



## sammy22 (Apr 4, 2010)

I suspect that he wasnt meant to get so physical on Roberts and i think that we wont see him for a year he is already sorting out Indy wrestling gigs and i wonder would TNA make a move


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'm still hoping for an ROH invasion at F4W...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

dylandtl said:


> Jesus Christ, this is the most exciting thing in my life right now. How sad is that?


Well it depends. I'm working this whole summer and have nothing better to do then watch wrestling and go to concerts so it's okay for me.

Say you have a wife who is 9 months pregnant and this whole Daniel Bryan is the most exciting thing for you right now then it's sad, yeah.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahhh I can't take it :shocked: :frustrate
Whats worse is I dont see Raw until tuesday being in the UK.
I could well be temted to attempt an all nighter and watch it live. :frustrate

if it is a work then someone should be praised, if its real then mattel? get nothing from me and i shall be uber pissed at them.

their loss though, imagine the sales of "danielson raping roberts" toys, now with audible screams and movable limbs, only 29.99 from your local mattel stockist


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Simple. The WWE makes a storyline where all 7 remaining NXT guys get a title shot or a simple match against Cena at consecutive WWE Raw episodes. All 7 fail to beat Cena. The next Raw Cena cuts a promo: "The Network is over. I beat all 7 of you. Face it! You can't beat me!" The Network comes out, Wade Barret has a mike: "You're wrong Cena, if you remember, there was actually...EIGHT of us!" The arena goes dark, The Final Countdown begins to play, Danielson shows up, and the IWC rejoices.


Meh, I don't really like the idea of Cena kicking the rookies' asses stalling for Dragon. Especially since Barrett is the leader regardless.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Ahhh I can't take it :shocked: :frustrate
> Whats worse is I dont see Raw until tuesday being in the UK.
> I could well be temted to attempt an all nighter and watch it live. :frustrate
> 
> ...


I'm totally buying it. One for me and one for my nephew.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Monday seems like forever. We want answers!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It would be stupid if Bryan gets fired as a scapegoat. First of all, he's one of the most over NXT wrestlers, if not the most over, if you're gonna use someone as a scapegoat, go with f'n Tarver or something. Secondly, I seriously doubt Bryan made that spot with Cena up on the spot. He was told to do what he did, so he should not be blamed for it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Jethro said:


> It would be stupid if Bryan gets fired as a scapegoat. First of all, he's one of the most over NXT wrestlers, if not the most over, if you're gonna use someone as a scapegoat, go with f'n Tarver or something. Secondly, I seriously doubt Bryan made that spot with Cena up on the spot. He was told to do what he did, so he should not be blamed for it.


what he did with cena supposedly has nothing to do with this its what he did to justin roberts


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

I remember back when wrestlers had a bit of "creative freedom" and some safe improvising was often encouraged


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The spitting is really unlikely to be part of the problem, considering Vince himself spat in Bret's face a few months back.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

iamloco724 said:


> what he did with cena supposedly has nothing to do with this its what he did to justin roberts


WE DON'T KNOW THAT!!!!! WE STILL DON'T KNOW WHY HE'S FIRED!!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

He just tweeted:

bryandanielson - 
Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak. 
1 minute ago via web


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

adri17 said:


> WE DON'T KNOW THAT!!!!! WE STILL DON'T KNOW WHY HE'S FIRED!!


i said supposedly


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak.


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson/status/16099679557

What a crappy situation for him to be in.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

New tweet from the 50/50 real/fake Bryan Danielson

Speculation & dead weight rumors is what kills all credibility from the internet. I THANK YOU the fans of the real BD... 1 minute ago via Echofon 

But with the post above me, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a bit weird that the two Danielson accounts both updated within seconds of each other.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

At least this has got everyone talking and legitly looking forward to the next RAW to find out lol


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i dont see why he would be posting from 2 places and 2 diff ways no less one via the web and one via Echofon

so i woudl say the original page is still the real one


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The more i think about this, the more I truely believe Vince must be Raging right now at this whole thing if he IS fired. i suspect they'll rehire him before mondat, IF he's even fired.

Fact: Vince Loves this angle, he's going to do whatever he can to make it work and, even if he IS fired, he didn't want to fire him, no way in hell. 

He'll sign him back the first chance he EVER gets.

I firmly believe if this wasn't a work, he will be rehired befor we even know he's gone, and make it into part of the angle.

But i think it's a work.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If what Danielson just said doesn't prove it's real i guess nothing will.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe they could do an angle where Michael Cole claims after suing Bryan Danielson he's managed to get him arrested or something.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Jethro said:


> It would be stupid if Bryan gets fired as a scapegoat. First of all, he's one of the most over NXT wrestlers, if not the most over, if you're gonna use someone as a scapegoat, go with f'n Tarver or something. Secondly, I seriously doubt Bryan made that spot with Cena up on the spot. *He was told to do what he did, so he should not be blamed for it*.


Sometimes shit happens and it isn't necessarily fair. If the sponsor issue is true, then it's unfortunate, but something probably had to be done. Bryan will land on his feet and eventually everyone will move on.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Striker said:


> It's a bit weird that the two Danielson accounts both updated within seconds of each other.


Two accounts? What are you guys talking about?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm intersting, but I wanna know now!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> If what Danielson just said doesn't prove it's real i guess nothing will.


Unless the "right time to speak" is during Raw. 

Although I do think it's real. Just Devil's Advocate and all.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman: www.twitter.com/bryandanielson1 was opened today, which we all thought was legit as Claudio was following it, & now most that still are wondering are 50/50, and they tweeted at the same time.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely bryandanielson2 is a fraud. Ah it's still Sunday/Saturday night. Come on Monday! Give us answers!




JDawgWWE said:


> Billy Kidman: www.twitter.com/bryandanielson1 was opened today, which we all thought was legit as Claudio was following it, & now most that still are wondering are 50/50, and they tweeted at the same time.



Castagnoli unfollowed that account though.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> If what Danielson just said doesn't prove it's real i guess nothing will.


Doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier this weekend because whatever happens the angle still lives on and Danielson will be fine...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> If what Danielson just said doesn't prove it's real i guess nothing will.


Or he could be saying it further the angle?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, after some further reading, doesn't anyone else think this is a bit too convenient? This fits Daniel Bryan's gimmick 100%, didn't he keep talking about WWE politics his whole damn NXT run. Then, before it became known that he's "fired", we heard reports that WWE are planning to go for more "realistic" angles.. that could be just dirt sheets logic after watching the NXT invasion, but the truth is that the invasion WAS such an angle, so it's pretty much proven that's what they like to do nowadays. 

It's too convenient. 
It's HAS to be a work. Seriously. It can't be a coincidence.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier this weekend because whatever happens the angle still lives on and Danielson will be fine...


It's so funny/pathetic that people can be seen moving through the five stages of grief about this whole thing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol all the other ones apart from the original (twitter.com/bryandanielson) are fake


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> If what Danielson just said doesn't prove *He's being vauge again* i guess nothing will.


Fixed.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier this weekend because whatever happens the angle still lives on and Danielson will be fine...


Agreed.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Rop3 said:


> Alright, after some further reading, doesn't anyone else think this is a bit too convenient? This fits Daniel Bryan's gimmick 100%, didn't he keep talking about WWE politics his whole damn NXT run. Then, before it became known that he's "fired", we heard reports that WWE are planning to go for more "realistic" angles.. that could be just dirt sheets logic after watching the NXT invasion, but the truth is that the invasion WAS such an angle, so it's pretty much proven that's what they like to do nowadays.
> 
> It's too convenient.
> It's HAS to be a work. Seriously. *It can't be a coincidence*.


Sure it can. Say everything is going on inside WWE has you say/hope it is. The angle airs with fairly "extreme" choking of Justin Roberts. A major sponsor sees the footage and is very uncomfortable with it (particularly in light of what Benoit did), calls Vince and expresses his anger (perhaps including threatening to cancel advertising, etc.). Vince fires Danielson as a way of showing the sponsor that WWE is serious about abiding by a general on-air code of conduct. It's all perfectly reasonable.

Or it could all be a work.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> *It's so funny/pathetic that people can be seen moving through the five stages of grief about this whole thing*.


whatever this has been my position the whole way thru whatever helps the angle is better for me!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is very similar to the unfortunate Muhammed Hassan situation five years ago. Outside sources can apply an enormous amount of pressure on a company, which sometimes results in actions the company itself don't like to take, but have to in order not to damage themselves.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Fixed.


No need for that post to be fixed son.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdgyvgh0Ps
Bryan Danielson: The Man Too Violent for Television


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Doesn't bother me as much as it did earlier this weekend because whatever happens the angle still lives on and Danielson will be fine...



danielson might be fine but theres no way to tell right now if the angle will eb fine for all we know danielson had an even bigger role then we thought in the angle and if hes really gone then it has to be reworked theres no way to kno where the angle is going even if this danielson thing didnt happen

so yes danielson will be fine but the angle is very much up in the air as its been since last mon cause it could keep going good or they could drop the ball either way


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> danielson might be fine but theres no way to tell right now if the angle will eb fine for all we know danielson had an even bigger role then we thought in the angle and if hes really gone then it has to be reworked theres no way to kno where the angle is going even if this danielson thing didnt happen
> 
> so yes danielson will be fine but the angle is very much up in the air as its been since last mon cause it could keep going good or they could drop the ball either way


This so be reason enough that the angle will still continue....

*



From:John Cena
CeNation. Game 5 nba finals. This game will decide series. I am looking forward to seeing if those jimbrones show up on raw tomorrow.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> This so be reason enough that the angle will still continue....



i ddint say the angle wouldnt continue but i said it might go downhill from here


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcoholic said:


> This is very similar to the unfortunate Muhammed Hassan situation five years ago. Outside sources can apply an enormous amount of pressure on a company, which sometimes results in actions the* company itself don't like to take,* but have to in order not to *damage themselves.*


HAAAA I think its to late for WWE to tarnish itself anymore even if they are PG I bet about 70% of the fans still always think the name Benoit when they ever hear WWE mentioned.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> If what Danielson just said doesn't prove it's real i guess nothing will.


While I am inclined to believe at this point that he is fired, I have to say that if Danielson shows up on Raw and you say that that too is proof he is truly fired, I will mark out.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> While I am inclined to believe at this point that he is fired, I have to say that if Danielson shows up on Raw and you say that that too is proof he is truly fired, I will mark out.


Come 11:05/10:05 PM and no appearence of Danielson i don't think there will be many people marking out.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

FFS fpalm

I did actually think when watching it that it might be too violent for PG TV. Hoping this is a work, but I doubt it.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I doubt that if it's a work he'll appear on RAW. After all these buzzing they might wait till the PPV.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> whatever this has been my position the whole way thru whatever helps the angle is better for me!!!!


Your "position the whole way thru" has been that it "[d]oesn't bother me as much as it did earlier this weekend." Ummm...ok. In your eloquent words, whatever. There isn't any reason to waste time trying to have anything approaching an intelligent conversation around here anyway.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> Alright, after some further reading, doesn't anyone else think this is a bit too convenient? This fits Daniel Bryan's gimmick 100%, didn't he keep talking about WWE politics his whole damn NXT run. Then, before it became known that he's "fired", we heard reports that WWE are planning to go for more "realistic" angles.. that could be just dirt sheets logic after watching the NXT invasion, but the truth is that the invasion WAS such an angle, so it's pretty much proven that's what they like to do nowadays.
> 
> It's too convenient.
> It's HAS to be a work. Seriously. It can't be a coincidence.


What exactly did you read that made it sound like a work?
Castagnoli and Sapolosky have both said its real. The higher ups in the company were notified that he was fired. There are some people Vince can lie to and some people Vince can not lie to. His board members, stock holders, and advertisers are the latter. "Working" those people would be the worst decision in Vince's professional career. He would lose executives, who help him run his large company. He would lose stock holders, who give him the money to run his large company. He would lose advertisers, who also give him money and help him stay on prime time. If you don't have advertisers you don't run at 9/8c. That is the definition of prime time. If this were a work it would be the biggest wrestling news story since the Montreal Screwjob, and it would be worse than that. I mean that too, it would be worse than the Montreal Screwjob. Vince would have insulted the intelligence of everyone of his fans and supporters. If this were a work they would have announced it as a storyline on NXT, or Smackdown, it would have been on the front page of the site not the news section. Absolutely nothing points to this being a work anymore. If this turns out to be a work I swear to you that I will log off of this account and never log into it again. I will change my password to a random string of letters and numbers so long and random I will never remember them. Mark my words, that is a promise I will keep.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Can You guys possibly FATHOM The Mark-out-icity if Bryan shows up on RAW tomorrow??
> 
> Imagine it...The most suspencfull weekend in wrestling history, followed by "The Day The DirtSheets Were Silent!"  How awesome would that be?
> 
> Never lose hope!


I read your posts in Kenny Omega's voice.

OK, so are we all in agreement that this 'release' is either the best thing ever or the worst thing ever?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

adri17 said:


> I doubt that if it's a work he'll appear on RAW. After all these buzzing they might wait till the PPV.


Wow. People have really convinced themselves that it's a work. I wonder how long people will be waiting for him to show up?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

It's a work for me, until he appears on another show, in fact it's still a big elaborate work then. I never get past denial so I'll be like this forever.

Kurt Angle is still employed by WWE and is a spy too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Simple. The WWE makes a storyline where all 7 remaining NXT guys get a title shot or a simple match against Cena at consecutive WWE Raw episodes. All 7 fail to beat Cena. The next Raw Cena cuts a promo: "The Network is over. I beat all 7 of you. Face it! You can't beat me!" The Network comes out, Wade Barret has a mike: "You're wrong Cena, if you remember, there was actually...EIGHT of us!" The arena goes dark, The Final Countdown begins to play, Danielson shows up, and the IWC rejoices.


I like it. If they do that, it would need to be in a smarky city. He'd get almost no reaction anywhere else by that time because the casuals would've forgotten about him.

(if he does get rehired)


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Optikk said:


> I like it. If they do that, it would need to be in a smarky city. He'd get almost no reaction anywhere else by that time because the casuals would've forgotten about him.


Raw's in Philly in a few weeks... though probably just coincidence.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> It's a work for me, until he appears on another show, in fact it's still a big elaborate work then. I never get past denial so I'll be like this forever.
> 
> Kurt Angle is still employed by WWE and is a spy too.


I like your way of thinking good sir.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Real Twitter update for Danielson...

Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak. 
36 minutes ago via web 

www.twitter.com/bryandanielson


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Real Twitter update for Danielson...
> 
> Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak.
> 36 minutes ago via web
> ...


Thanks. That was posted in this thread 36 minutes ago.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I read your posts in Kenny Omega's voice.QUOTE]Is that a good thing? lol. XD


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

ax&smash said:


> Thanks. That was posted in this thread 36 minutes ago.


Sorry. I have a life and wasn't sitting around forever, nor did I find it necessary to look back through the past 10 pages. It hadn't been mentioned on the previous two.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

can people please stop being jerks and saying 'already posted'?? it's annoying and it's easier for posters just going this thread to read it instead of going back 20-25 pages to get updated.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

If Danielson is really fired, what are the odds that Otunga is going to take over whatever posistion his was in the NXT invasion?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

If Otunga starts claiming to be the best wrestler in the world then I'll choke someone with a tie.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

x096 said:


> If Danielson is really fired, what are the odds that Otunga is going to take over whatever posistion his was in the NXT invasion?


i'd say gabriel since he can wrestle ... better yet anyone else would be better off.

or they do a ballsy move and just bring up jackson andrews


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

x096 said:


> If Danielson is really fired, what are the odds that Otunga is going to take over whatever posistion his was in the NXT invasion?


None, Otunga is not hated by Michael Cole nor is he a great technical wrestler. Unless you mean something else?


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

I meant possible co-leader or maybe even Danielson's push


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

How about this for an idea to bring him back to the WWE once everything "blows over":

Things on Raw start to get out of control when the NXT rookies attack Bret Hart thus forcing him to quit his general manager role. A new general manager will be hired and that man will be none other than Shawn Michaels. HBK will then re-hire Danielson putting over the fact that Bryan was trained by Michaels. Bryan will then try and put an end to what he was apart of in the first place- The invasion. The whole angle then eventually culminates with a match between Danielson and the leader Wade Barret perhaps with a World title hanging in the balance.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

- WWE's creative team has been re-writing the RAW script this weekend. Not only have they been re-doing the NXT angle but other things are being changed as well for this week's show.

From:NoDQ.com


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> How about this for an idea to bring him back to the WWE once everything "blows over":
> 
> Things on Raw start to get out of control when the NXT rookies attack Bret Hart thus forcing him to quit his general manager role. A new general manager will be hired and that man will be none other than Shawn Michaels. HBK will then re-hire Danielson putting over the fact that Bryan was trained by Michaels. Bryan will then try and put an end to what he was apart of in the first place- The invasion. The whole angle then eventually culminates with a match between Danielson and the leader Wade Barret perhaps with a World title hanging in the balance.


Makes more sense than just putting the story on hold till Danielson comes back.


----------



## tuwind (Mar 4, 2010)

x096 said:


> I meant possible co-leader or maybe even Danielson's push


Umm, I doubt it. He can talk, but he wouldn't be able to back it up in a fight.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> - WWE's creative team has been re-writing the RAW script this weekend. Not only have they been re-doing the NXT angle but other things are being changed as well for this week's show.
> 
> From:NoDQ.com


Wow. That's every bit as newsworthy has "reporting" that Raw will on the air on Monday night.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> - WWE's creative team has been re-writing the RAW script this weekend. Not only have they been re-doing the NXT angle but other things are being changed as well for this week's show.
> 
> From:NoDQ.com


lol such as? what was the nxt angle before they changed it? or what we get are we to believe thats the change and not the original?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> Wow. That's every bit as newsworthy has "reporting" that Raw will on the air on Monday night.


obviously it points out that the release is real......


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> obviously it points out that the release is real......


no it doesnt its coming from dirtsheets if they know the script is being rewritten then what were the original plans

its a vague thing then any of us in here can come up with oh this guy was possibly fired lets put up that raw has to be rewritten..umm duh


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

New report just surfaced...



> It is being reported that the creative team is having extreme difficulty trying to progress the NXT angle without Bryan Danielson. Danielson was seen as the leader of the "NXT Invasion" and creative had big plans for him this week, pushing him as a co-leader of the faction with Wade Barrett.
> 
> The creative team is said to have been kept out of the loop, as they're still unsure what could come up last second. It's been reported that Vince McMahon had been injured when he walked into a live event last week and that Vince may be working everyone with the injury to correlate with the release of Danielson. Danielson has remained relatively quiet on Twitter, releasing two updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> obviously it points out that the release is real......


Or more likely it points out that Raw goes through multiple revisions, many of which could be considered "last minute" and get done over the weekend. I'm sure they have to do re-writes every time Edge shows up w/ a bit of a cold, and maybe his match needs to be only 4 minutes of ring-time instead of 8 for instance. (not saying edge gets sick a lot, just using him as an example of a wrestler they'd make last minute changes for).


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> obviously it points out that the release is real......


No, it really doesn't.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

ax&smash said:


> Thanks. That was posted in this thread 36 minutes ago.


Some of us don't have time to ravage through these pages to find updates. 

That bit of info was very helpful to me.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> New report just surfaced...




Lol

"Report"

HE MAY OR MAY NOT BE THERE. HE WAS FIRED THOUGH. OH AND VINCE WAS INJURED. BUT ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN.

-prodirtsheet.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> obviously it points out that the release is real......


No, it merely means dirtsheets play connect the dots and pass it off as reports.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

http://twitter.com/bryandanielson

Just changed my twitter name to Bryan Danielson. The winds of change are stirring. 
6:21 PM Jun 11th via web


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> Lol
> 
> "Report"
> 
> ...


Wow! I everything I wanted to be true actually is! I feel so smart now! See, I told you guys! The dirtsheet says so!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So, several days later and we are still in the exact same situation.

There is just one logical thing left to do, tune in to Monday Night RAW and see what actually happened.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

redeadening said:


> So, several days later and we are still in the exact same situation.
> 
> There is just one logical thing left to do, tune in to Monday Night RAW and see what actually happened.


You could not be more wrong. Haven't you read the reports? There are countless things that may or may not have happened, and countless other things that may or may not be happening as we speak!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

they can still push barret and do it so they're ready for danielson when he comes back. it will be interesting to see how they write him off on raw. i wonder if they'll just completely ignore it.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

black_napalm said:


> they can still push barret and do it so they're ready for danielson when he comes back. it will be interesting to see how they write him off on raw. i wonder if they'll just completely ignore it.


knowing wwe thats exactly what they would do if its legit they will completely ignore it


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't look threw all of this so idk if this has been posted yet but here ya go.


Bryan Danielson bryandanielson

Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak. about 1 hour ago via web 


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

He's still kayfabing. If he was released, I don't see why he'd have a problem just talking about it.

"Yea, it was a good run. I hope we can work together in the future"

But no, he's being cryptic. He's building up to something. Psychologically, from a released employee perspective, he doesn't make sense.

Mickie James had her tweets going almost instantaneously.

Say what you will, work or not, Danielson's a strange guy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ax&smash said:


> You could not be more wrong. Haven't you read the reports? There are countless things that may or may not have happened, and countless other things that may or may not be happening as we speak!


actually we are since you just posted what started this whole thing genius.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Dalexian said:


> He's still kayfabing. If he was released, I don't see why he'd have a problem just talking about it.
> 
> "Yea, it was a good run. I hope we can work together in the future"
> 
> ...


well even if its legit he could be not saying much just cause he doesnt know yet what he can say legally and also if they are open to him returning he wants to then he doesnt want to say the wrong things


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

So basically the WWE is telling us that hitting someone with a kendo stick, chair, pipe, sledgehammer, metal fence door, steel steps, metal ladder, metal championship belt, choking them on metal ropes, chocking them with a leather strap, throwing them through a table, cutting their hair with rusty clippers over their bleeding head, punting them in the head while they are down, suplexing them on concrete, throwing them against a guard rail, and throwing them through a metal floor off a car, that's ok; kids won't mimic that. But use a tie, that's a no-no.

some guy from wwe.com posted that... i agree


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of kids regurarly use a tie anyway?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> New report just surfaced...


So David Otunga is going to be the co captain now?


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone else find it odd that WWE has yet to post that Bryan has been released on the corporate site? 

They posted that Carlito was released on there the same day that it was posted on WWE.com.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> What kind of kids regurarly use a tie anyway?


Older family members? School uniforms sometimes use ties. There are plenty of people kids interact with each day that might wear a tie.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

if you get choked with a tie, you deserve it


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Matt Reptar said:


> Anyone else find it odd that WWE has yet to post that Bryan has been released on the corporate site?
> 
> They posted that Carlito was released on there the same day that it was posted on WWE.com.


It's been mentioned that they only announce people fired for wellness policy violations. Greggory Helms, Shelton Benjamin, etc were never announced.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Matt Reptar said:


> Anyone else find it odd that WWE has yet to post that Bryan has been released on the corporate site?
> 
> They posted that Carlito was released on there the same day that it was posted on WWE.com.


i believe they onle post wellness related releases


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How Ironic, this scrawny little kid from Aberdeen Washington, a vegan, a indie wrestler, a man with 'no charisma', a guy who doesnt even drink Soda, has become the most controversial man in this sport.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I bet he's happy that WWE have given him lots of exposure. Anywhere he goes, he'll be followed by a lot more people than previously.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

redeadening said:


> How Ironic, this scrawny little kid from Aberdeen Washington, a vegan, a indie wrestler, a man with 'no charisma', a guy who doesnt even drink Soda, has become the most controversial man in this sport.


Very true. And one of the better storylines/characters that came in WWE in forever gets fired for being too good. He wouldve been great during the attitude era. Imagine him and Punk in the attitude era.  i miss the attitude era.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i find it funny on the video on the corp site they show the statistic thats over 70 percent of wwe viewers are 18 and over lol

if its so much then first why baby down the product when only 30 percent of the fan base is under 18 and why do something like this if it is legit


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Anything new on Bryan? This thread has gotten too huge.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

redeadening said:


> How Ironic, this scrawny little kid from Aberdeen Washington, a vegan, a indie wrestler, a man with 'no charisma', a guy who doesnt even drink Soda, has become the most controversial man in this sport.


Wouldn't be suprised if that's how Vinnie Mac saw it from the beginning.


----------



## Jay Briscoe (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, Bryan, went to the WWE was yours worst choice, you deserve more and here at ROH you got it all the times.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

tweets seem in character.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Botchtunga is going to take DB's place. 

All the other twitters are fake by the way. The only real one is bryandanielson. He doesn't use an echofone so the other one is fake. The higher number ones are obviously fake as well.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE doesn't have much luck with there summer angles. 

2008 - Vince gets murdered by a scaffold. That led nowhere.
2007 - Vince dies in limo explosion that gets stopped. 
2006 - The kane vs. kane angle stops abruptly 
2005 - Muhammed hassan angle gets stopped


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Vince getting injured by the scaffold was to stop the "Million Dollar Mania" storyline.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Jay Briscoe said:


> Hey, Bryan, went to the WWE was yours worst choice, you deserve more and here at ROH you got it all the times.


danielson is gonna go back when mattel is over their tantrum.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> *i find it funny on the video on the corp site they show the statistic thats over 70 percent of wwe viewers are 18 and over lol
> 
> if its so much then first why baby down the product when only 30 percent of the fan base is under 18 and why do something like this if it is legit*.


Because Vince is a total moron.....


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> New report just surfaced...


lol wut? Danielson as the leader? Not only is the source not credibile,but i can garuantee a Danielson mark wrote it. Danielson wasn't the leader judging by his actions second in command? Most definitely,but the leader was Wade Barrett.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no link atm because some guy didn't post it but when he does(i asked) i'll post it asap



> It is being reported that the creative team is having extreme difficulty trying to progress the NXT angle without Bryan Danielson. Danielson was seen as the leader of the "NXT Invasion" and creative had big plans for him this week, pushing him as a co-leader of the faction with Wade Barrett.
> 
> The creative team is said to have been kept out of the loop, as they're still unsure what could come up last second. It's been reported that Vince McMahon had been injured when he walked into a live event last week and that Vince may be working everyone with the injury to correlate with the release of Danielson. Danielson has remained relatively quiet on Twitter, releasing two updates.
> 
> There are many cryptic messages going around, but some in the company are relating this to the Matt Hardy incident where Danielson is too high of a commodity to simply release after the start of such a hot angle that ended Raw last week. If indeed released, expect Danielson to be back with the company sometime soon. Alternatively, it wouldn't be much of a shock is Danielson appeared on Raw tomorrow night. Anything can happen and that's the stance WWE has been wanting to take as of late.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

barret was the leader cuz he won NXT. who knows what would/could happen in the long run? i don't believe that story either way


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> i find it funny on the video on the corp site they show the statistic thats over 70 percent of wwe viewers are 18 and over lol
> 
> if its so much then first why baby down the product when only 30 percent of the fan base is under 18 and why do something like this if it is legit


I was just thinking about this. I bet out of that 30 percent something like 15 percent is over 10 years old and out of that 30 percent probably less than 1 percent have horrible parents, have issues and are vulnerable to have accidents influenced by something they saw on WWE television.

The thing that amazes me the most with pg is they have ppv's every month on Sunday nights, not Saturdays like the UFC. Meanwhile the little kids have school the next day and if their parents had any brains they wouldn't let them watch it. The same thing could be said about raw. Aside from the 13-17 year old demographic what kid is allowed to stay up that late on a monday night? Now before somebody sees where I go wrong with thinking that way and where all of the other people like me go wrong with that please remember that Summer Vacation is in effect in a lot of parts of the country already. Either way though less than 1 percent of the population is stupid enough to do something like that. Even kids know the consequences or would look for a way to talk out of it at even that age or just get into a shoving/punching contest with the other boy.

I mean what the hell is WWE suppose to be showing kids the way to be as if they are run by the government all of a sudden.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

One thing is for sure, the WWE is going to be very happy this week with their ratings for Raw because of this situation.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So does this mean that the Miz can't be a seasoned Pro anymore?

"Here comes the Miz, a veteran pro here on NXT"

Little Kid: Oh my! I didn't know Miz is here for the second time! I need to find out who he mentored!!!

*Little kid goes to the internet and looks up Daniel Bryan*

*Little kid immediately sees vicious pictures of Bryan choking out Justin Roberts in what looks like a ****-erotic .... scene*

*Little kid goes to school the next day and chokes his teacher to death with his math tie*

*Little kid is sentenced to life imprisonment*

Little Kid: If only the WWE were truly PG... I wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PF69 said:


> One thing is for sure, the WWE is going to be very happy this week with their ratings for Raw because of this situation.


They should fire their best workers every week.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

PF69 said:


> One thing is for sure, the WWE is going to be very happy this week with their ratings for Raw because of this situation.


that is for sure!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> They should fire their best workers every week.


Heck, fire John Cena and they will get a 5.0 rating easily on the next Raw.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The tweet from Danielson has me thinking he release was legit


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> The tweet from Danielson has me thinking he release was legit


That was probably the intention


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotta love jericho lol
Am pretty late on this but he has been talking shit bout cena and nxt invasion for a while now.

Found it interesting that not 1 person came to help Cena during his NXT beatdown. I sat backstage smiling and watched the whole thing.
4:20 AM Jun 11th via TwitBird iPhone


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Alcoholic said:


> This is very similar to the unfortunate Muhammed Hassan situation five years ago. Outside sources can apply an enormous amount of pressure on a company, which sometimes results in actions the company itself don't like to take, but have to in order not to damage themselves.


It's also similar to the Matt Hardy situation. Was fired during what was going to be a big angle. Backlash from fans caused wwe to rehire him to finish the feud between him and Edge


I understand your point, but imo it's completely different circumstance. I mean the fake terrorists on the day of the London Bombings is serious shit. 

Choking someone with a tie of all things for maybe 5 seconds is completely different, don't you think? I can understand someone getting angry, but fired? Really? Hassan didn't even get fired, or a suspension for that matter. He just went to OVW and quit out of frusturation.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

breaking: homer simpson has just been released from the simpsons for choking bart


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWEJCena

I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I 1 minute ago via TweetCaster


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hazuki said:


> WWEJCena
> 
> I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I 1 minute ago via TweetCaster


yep i saw that too, so i guess not a work


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Gotta love jericho lol
> Am pretty late on this but he has been talking shit bout cena and nxt invasion for a while now.
> 
> Found it interesting that not 1 person came to help Cena during his NXT beatdown. I sat backstage smiling and watched the whole thing.
> 4:20 AM Jun 11th via TwitBird iPhone


But CM Punk (a heel, nonetheless) helped.


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

WOW, that's all I can say - but really it's not that hard to believe. Well, it's best for Bryan - he's too good to be in the E.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

John Cena pretty much confirmed that the release is legit via Twitter.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The more I think about it, the WWE didn't really have to release him over this whole tie incident, even with the pressure they were getting for the incident. At worse, if you have to send a message, you suspend him for a few weeks, but getting released over that one incident is excessive, IMO.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWEJCena

Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority 1 minute ago via TweetCaster


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

WWEJCena

Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority half a minute ago via TweetCaster 


WWEJCena

Of you who are caught off guard by this choice. less than 5 seconds ago via TweetCaster


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

WWEJCena I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I 


WWEJCena Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> if its so much then first why baby down the product when only 30 percent of the fan base is under 18


Wrestling fans don't have any money; we're a poor people. Small children have parents with money, who'll buy them stuff, because parents cave in easily to whiny little brats.

The WWE is making more money than ever with their new PG model.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i've said it before: talk all you want about cena's wrestling skills but he really is a great worker and he never abused his power as much as HHH.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I
Know you all have your own, theories and whatnot. I respect that. I have never asked any of you to feel a certaint way about me. But Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority
Cena s twitter 

seems some is in character


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> John Cena pretty much confirmed that the release is legit via Twitter.


Yes, Mr. Kayfabe is confirming a release that he shouldn't be talking about if it was legit.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WWWWWWWWAIT!

NOW it HAS to be a work. Cena is acting like he just heard! if it were as all these sites were reporting, HE'D HAVE KNOWN. He posted on twitter beore today, so he was obviously allowed to speak. and he allways tweets IN CHARICTER! 

It's a work. The reports say he was already told, but he acts like he just found out.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

kind of not digging the 'it came at my expense' thing. it makes it sound like the spitting/kick was worse than the tie choke


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

would like to sign your petition to bring him back. I was taught to stand up for what I beileve in. I tried and failed, so I could
less than 20 seconds ago via TweetCaster
I know I'm not exactly appreciated by all, nor do I care to be, but I believe what I believe. I would like bryan to come back to the wwe.
1 minute ago via TweetCaster


okay wat??


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup. It's legit..according to Cena

http://twitter.com/wwejcena


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

What will it take for you guys to beleive that Bryan Danielson has been released, the WWE coming right out and saying it... oh wait, they did.

Get over it. There is definative proof that he is actually released.

Again I ask the question, what will it take?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> obviously it points out that the release is real......


No it doesn't. You think nodq.com actually talked with the creative team and asked if they changed the script? Dirtsheets at it again


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

quit confusing me guys! lol. for one thing, he's tweeting about this quite a bit. he normally doesn't do this.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena signing our petition to bring Bryan back ? lol 
so he can have another match with him after what he did? 
Am i the only one who smells something funny


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hrm these Cena tweets are interesting lol


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

A Random Person said:


> But CM Punk (a heel, nonetheless) helped.


he got attacked thats why.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeing that the WWE twitter rules are that you have to be in character the whole time, that makes me thing it is a work. That probably isnt the case though..


Just pissed, even though I like heath, he did the same thing!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena wants to sign the petition? :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, now Cena is tweeting about wanting a fair match with him and such.. I'm starting to get confused.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

If it's a work, then well done WWE booking (for once). The internet wrestling community has been played like a stringed instrument in the last few days. If it's for real, then heaven fucking help anyone that wants to see better talents rising to the top in the WWE. They'll take a word of complaint from one of their sponsors over one of the best workers in the world. Everyone kinda knew things in the WWE had gotten that way, but it's horrible to see it in action like this.

Incidentally, I suppose the way things ended sent a pretty good message to the world from Vince's perspective - here is the very best the independent scene has to offer, and he got shat on by everybody in the WWE. When he goes back to ROH and starts destroying everyone again, what does that say about the ROH talent? The best they've got was a total fucking jobber in the WWE. If things end like this then everything said by Michael Cole has been totally vindicated. 

The NXT angle is still gonna be good to watch. Just not half as interesting without Danielson being involved.

Like I said though, if it _is_ a work... well let's just say I'm mighty impressed with the way the WWE has handled the whole thing. The hardcore fanbase hasn't gone this nuts at any point that I can remember.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh cena talking about a petition gives me new life that it could be a work .. deep down inside i think vince wants to see how popular danielson is.

no, maybe,


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Read this from bottom to top.

# That is what Hustle. Loyalty. And most importantly Respect means to me. Enjoy game 5. less than 10 seconds ago via TweetCaster

# Belong with us. Sorry for the long message, I know I am probally way out of line, I am sorry if I have offended anyone. But like me or not 1 minute ago via TweetCaster

# I know that seems a bit more fair. Give me a chance to have a fair match with him, and give him yet another chance to prove that he does 2 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# Use some help. Tell me how to sign and I will. If for nothing else, to at least have a chance to have a match with him after what was done 4 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# I would like to sign your petition to bring him back. I was taught to stand up for what I beileve in. I tried and failed, so I could 5 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# I know I'm not exactly appreciated by all, nor do I care to be, but I believe what I believe. I would like bryan to come back to the wwe. 6 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# Of you who are caught off guard by this choice. 7 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority 8 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# Know you all have your own, theories and whatnot. I respect that. I have never asked any of you to feel a certaint way about me. But 9 minutes ago via TweetCaster

# I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I 11 minutes ago via TweetCaster


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is insane. Nothing makes sense anymore. Daniel Bryan changes his name to Danielson and says the winds of change are coming. Then gets released from the WWE. Then he says hes biding his time to answer everyone. Then John Cena, the face of the WWE, said on his kayfabe profile how much he misses Bryan and that Bryan made a huge impression on him, and that Cena will try everything he can to bring him back.

Something is happening. I have no idea what it is, but something huge is happening.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

redeadening said:


> This is insane. Nothing makes sense anymore. Daniel Bryan changes his name to Danielson and says the winds of change are coming. Then gets released from the WWE. Then he says hes biding his time to answer everyone. Then John Cena, the face of the WWE, said on his kayfabe profile how much he misses Bryan and that Bryan made a huge impression on him, and that Cena will try everything he can to bring him back.
> 
> Something is happening. I have no idea what it is, but something huge is happening.


i really think people read to much into things

i think hes gone for now and thats that at this point


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena just made this more confusing thank u asshole lol
jk but still am intrigued


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

These Cena tweets makes me think it's a work. This shit is confusing as fuck!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's starting to look like a work with Cena's involvement. I'm not holding my breath, but you have to ask why John Cena (the wrestler that Bryan attacked) is the only WWE star talking about Danielson's release?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena is on a fucking rampage..... :roflmao:


It's a work......this confirms it


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

John Cena is signing the petition:lmao


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

makes no sense for us to believe its a work just cause cena is talking about

im as big a fan as bryans as anyone but i think people are just reaching on things now


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

It aint a work. But I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

this is the best thing in wwe in a minute. i loled at the facebook convo where william told miz that bryan was better than him


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

has the wwe ever had this much controversy and talk durig this 6 day span in history??


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

what if he's just gone and cena wants him back? is that too simple for people?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

black_napalm said:


> what if he's just gone and cena wants him back? is that too simple for people?


exactly everyone is just thinkin that everything he says is in character when theres no way to prove that till something happenes with this 

right now he can just be saying this as a real person


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What the fuck is this?

- Either Cena shooting on WWE management and using his stroke to get Dragon back

or

- Fake/hijacked profile

or

- Most confusing kayfabe thing ever


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Just so maybe it is clearer for people, heres Cena's tweets all in one:



> I am very upset to hear about the release of bryan danielson. Social networks were formed so people would have a voice, and an opinon. I Know you all have your own, theories and what not. I respect that. I have never asked any of you to feel a certain way about me but Bryan left a lasting impression on the wwe universe in a very short time, and although it came at my expense, I agree with the majority Of you who are caught off guard by this choice. I know I'm not exactly appreciated by all, nor do I care to be, but I believe what I believe. I would like bryan to come back to the wwe. I would like to sign your petition to bring him back. I was taught to stand up for what I beileve in. I tried and failed, so I could Use some help. Tell me how to sign and I will. If for nothing else, to at least have a chance to have a match with him after what was done. I know that seems a bit more fair. Give me a chance to have a fair match with him, and give him yet another chance to prove that he does Belong with us. Sorry for the long message, I know I am probally way out of line, I am sorry if I have offended anyone. But like me or not that is what Hustle. Loyalty. And most importantly Respect means to me. Enjoy game 5.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If this was real Cena wouldn't be mentioning Danielson but then again he was a big part of the NXT angle so they couldn't just ignore it.
Having Cena address it now in Kayfabe makes it even more legit in some cases. Although if he does sign that petition than it would show how popular Danielson is IDK.
Danielson is just in a bad situation


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena got screwed over pretty bad if this is in fact a real firing. If I was Cena of course I would want Bryan back. After all he just spit on Cena and kicked his head in. To just leave the company now without Cena getting a crack at him makes Cena look really bad.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> has the wwe ever had this much controversy and talk durig this 6 day span in history??


Chris Benoit double murder suicide.

Other than that, maybe not.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it protocol for the face of the company, the man who represents everything about the WWE that Mattel are involved in, to directly challenge the decision of his bosses and go on about doing everything in his power to reinstate a man who has just been controversially released, purely on the basis of wanting to have a 'fair fight' with him? Either this is Cena's bizarre way of breaking kayfabe, by sort of revealing a bit but keeping enough in character to make it really confusing, or alternatively this gives the game away as a work.

Either way, I couldn't care less about all this so long as it ends in Bryan Danielson emerging to a big pop at some point in the next few weeks / months. And it could be Michael Cole, it could be The Miz, it could be Vince McMahon or Cena himself - but I demand that someone get their fucking head kicked in for this shit.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so puzzled by all of this. (in reference to Cena's tweets)


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> John Cena is signing the petition:lmao


I'll second this notion :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Cena actually signed the petition!


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

why said:


> Cena actually signed the petition!


where is this petition


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Now im confused with these cena comments


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena has a lot of pull in the WWE, so the fact that he thinks that Danielson deserves a second chance is promising.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Why does Cena talking about it make it a work? It's his twitter, the guy is allowed an opinion on the matter. Surely he doesn't have to follow company policy on twitter too?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena says he signed it.



http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


Look at the latest signings. The page has 3 notable people on it. HBK, Zack Ryder and the Champ(Also John Cena). HBK imo is fake, but ryder's message was in character, and Cena approved that he signed it on his twitter. 


wrestlers signing online petitions? THat's fishy


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

why said:


> Cena actually signed the petition!


Lol where is the petition?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

this is all one big ruse for Cena to win the smarky fans over.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> exactly everyone is just thinkin that everything he says is in character when theres no way to prove that till something happenes with this
> 
> right now he can just be saying this as a real person


so john cena, day 1 from his twitter account has been in character, breaks out of character and is the first wrestler to mention his firing??


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Just when im 100% certain its legit, Cena goes and signs the petition whilst asking for a chance to have a match with Bryan.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> what if he's just gone and cena wants him back? is that too simple for people?


No offense but even if Cena is talking out of character you don't think he can convince Vince to get him back? Plus he had like 6-7 tweets on it


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

This is absolutely crazy!!


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Help sign the petition and Cena lol


http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> so john cena, day 1 from his twitter account has been in character, breaks out of character and is the first wrestler to mention his firing??


yes stranger things have happened

its not the far fetched that it cant be believed that hes just stating his actual opinion

im not saying its a work or not a work but him talking about it doesnt automatically make it a work


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

2229.	The Champ Bring back the American Dragon!!!

lol


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Cena mentioning it makes it a work? Are we sure?



WWEJCena said:


> (May 22nd) I am sad to hear the wwe has decided to release carlito. I always thought he could, and should have accomplished more than he did.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

haha. l0ol at vine tryin to see how poplar danielson really is


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Now I'm really f'ing confused. Thanks a lot Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Since this petition is gaining speed, I might as well sign it as well. Not that I think it will make much of an impact.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

If this thing is legit, then cena has totaly earned my respect today, expect me to mark out for him now. I know he is a face and all, but he seems legitamately compassionate, he has done so much for the company and I think he is about the only main eventer who does not play the political game.

You Mr. Cena, are amazing you have earned my respect.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

iamloco724 said:


> stranger things have happened


I don't know, this is definitely up there.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

like petitions have been so influential and changing


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1

Keep signing the petiton


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

John Cena's Twitter seems real, he has around 57,000 followers and has only friended the WWE and its business endeavors. 

Oh, the petition is in my sig for those wondering.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There are no two people I find more similar in terms of character than Cena and Danielson. The two are mirror images of each other.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> You Mr. Cena, are amazing you have earned my respect.


I've always respected Cena for what he has done for the buisness. I just don't like his current PG character.

This is all just so mind-boggling.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

I have gained a lot more respect for Cena today. I don't think he is really that much "in character" per say. He sounded very legitimate in his opinion. He also seems to be breaking character a bunch on his twitter. Saying thank you to messages with swear words in them. Saying "nice pic" to some girl with a picture of a nice ass in tight jeans. I think what he said came from the heart. This also makes me feel even stronger that this is not a work. Then again like I have said before, I would LOVE to be proven wrong...just doesn't seem likely at this point.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

People put the petiton on your sig and e-mail dirt sheets how they can access the petition that John Cena referred too

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Puggle said:


> John Cena's Twitter seems real, he has around 57,000 followers and has only friended the WWE and its business endeavors.
> 
> Oh, the petition is in my sig for those wondering.


His Twitter account is real. It's on the WWE website.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I signed it


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

That petition has to work. Everyone from Bubba the Love Sponge to Corey Ledesma has signed it. How could Vinnie fail to be convinced when the wrestling industry clearly thinks so highly of Danielson?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

jack232 said:


> That petition has to work. Everyone from Bubba the Love Sponge to Corey Ledesma has signed it. How could Vinnie fail to be convinced when the wrestling industry clearly thinks so highly of Danielson?


how many do you think are legit, the only one we know for sure is cena.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> I've always respected Cena for what he has done for the buisness. I just don't like his current PG character.
> 
> This is all just so mind-boggling.


I've never liked John Cena in the ring, but outside of the ring, he seems like a cool person. Also, he is one of the athletes that I respect the most because of all of the services he does for the community. The guys granted over a 100 wishes for sick and dying kids. This is why I will never hate John Cena.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Why can't some of you see that both Cena and Danielson are good friends and the whole reason behind the petition is for Cena to maybe help his friend out?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just out of curiosity is this the largets thread ever on WF


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ricky Ortiz has also signed the petition. Probably the biggest name yet.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Just out of curiosity is this the largets thread ever on WF


There's one over twice larger just under this one lol.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Just out of curiosity is this the largets thread ever on WF


the other sticky in general WWE has over 7000+ posts.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> how many do you think are legit, the only one we know for sure is cena.


Surely they're all legit? I mean, this is so patently Eric Bischoff - 

"Alright! Now hit the books, Vince Russo! You have some writing to do! Daniel Bryan vs Hulk Hogan, loser becomes a jobber for life! Spoiler: Hogan Wins!"

Incidentally, the comment next to the signature of Bryan Danielson is pretty telling - "I had till five!"


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Before anyone says it i'm open to Danielson returning,but i'm not going to throw out wild desperation that he will,but did some people really just say they still think it's a work after Cena just confirmed its real? Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

That's something else that Cena said on twitter and signed the petition to get Bryan back in the WWE. Got a whole newfound respect for the guy then I have ever before.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LordKain said:


> Why can't some of you see that both Cena and Danielson are good friends and the whole reason behind the petition is for Cena to help his friend out?


Please I doubt they are that close, Indy superstar+ Coporate mouthpiece= no chance

With Cena being brought in and speaking on this before even Danielson gets his say I have to put this as a work.
Hopefully the real story gets put out and not this BS the WWE is trying to cover up with by including Cena.
I doubt hes even really on that twitter account probably just one of the interns for WWE.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Lol where is the petition?


http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


Sign it!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Please I doubt they are that close, Indy superstar+ Coporate mouthpiece= no chance
> 
> With Cena being brought in and speaking on this before even Danielson gets his say I have to put this as a work.
> Hopefully the real story gets put out and not this BS the WWE is trying to cover up with by including Cena.
> I doubt hes even really on that twitter account probably just one of the interns for WWE.


Not only that if Cena cared about Danielson so much he doesnt have to sign some petition he can just go up to Vince and tell him to grow some balls
Cena has alot of pull in WWE


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Before anyone says it i'm open to Danielson returning,but i'm not going to throw out wild desperation that he will,but did some people really just say they still think it's a work after Cena just confirmed its real? Jesus fucking christ.


Its a work in the sense that the WWE is trying to keep Danielson quiet. Cena has no reason to care about this and Danielson would have spoken out by now if the WWE really didn't care.
Cena getting involved is just a way for the kids to understand why Danielson wont be on TV tomorrow.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Please I doubt they are that close, Indy superstar+ Coporate mouthpiece= no chance
> 
> With Cena being brought in and speaking on this before even Danielson gets his say I have to put this as a work.
> Hopefully the real story gets put out and not this BS the WWE is trying to cover up with by including Cena.


Yeah in kayfabe Cena is really sad the guy that spat on him & jaw jacked him with his boot is gone. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, Heidenreich signed it and even left a haiku.



> John Heidenreich "A Haiku for Bryan Danielson" Bryan Danielson, He Kicks Guys F*cking Heads In, Please Bring Him Back Vince


Class act.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully Cena can get some of the "cenation" to sign it 
Id send the petition in after 10-15 thousand signatures


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2319. Kane I guess that's one less person that probably attacked my brother 

LOL, gotta be fake.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Wow, Heidenreich signed it and even left a haiku.
> 
> 
> 
> Class act.


EPIC LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Wow, Heidenreich signed it and even left a haiku.
> 
> 
> 
> Class act.


:lmao


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

bah gawd this thread may have just beoken this site in half. lol this thread is growing rapidily, danielson is like a king around here


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol at some of the signatures on the petition.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> 2319. Kane I guess that's one less person that probably attacked my brother
> 
> LOL, gotta be fake.


Obviously you can tell which are real and which are fake.

Johnny Ace, Ryder, Morrison, and Cena's look real.


Orton Kane and HBK's look fake



I'm actually not surprised. Remember the report that he was a well-liked guy backstage?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2319, 2229, 2399 all are very interesting


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep signing


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2445. Hulk Hogan Bring Danielson Back brother, we want WWE at full strength when we take them out! 

2440. KAYFABE AND Y'ALL SAID I WAS DEAD, HAHAHHAA 

2433. Stephanie McMahon Levesque Bring him back dad. Also, its time to put Randy Savage in the Hall of Fame. Ive told you 100 times, it was concensual.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WWE RAW said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1
> 
> Keep signing the petiton


Already used my 2 emails my siters mums dads aswell as 5 of my freinds emails:lmao


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Best signatures...

2441.	Gene Snitsky Danielson getting released wasn't my fault.
2440.	KAYFABE AND Y'ALL SAID I WAS DEAD, HAHAHHAA


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

This is so stupid i just got back from my after prom weekend and found this out....BULLSHIT!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Gene Snitsky Danielson getting released wasn't my fault.





> Hulk Hogan Bring Danielson Back brother, we want WWE at full strength when we take them out!





> Joe Just Joe The Boys in the lockeroom are saying that Danielson got fired. I never had any problems with him so I don't see why. Just thought that you'd want to know





> Ron Simmons Damn!


Great to see these guys sticking up for Bryan.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> bah gawd this thread may have just beoken this site in half. lol this thread is growing rapidily, danielson is like a king around here


If WF threads can be compared to music albums...this shit is Thriller.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm 2319 lol.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the kayfabe was me


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Fuck this petition is going FASTTTTTTTTTTTT. I remmeber I signed it around early afternoon, and they hadn't reached 1000 yet.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2448. Shad Gaspard It's not Bryan's time, It's MY TIME!!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

2433.	Stephanie McMahon Levesque Bring him back dad. Also, its time to put Randy Savage in the Hall of Fame. Ive told you 100 times, it was concensual.

:lmao


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> 2445. Hulk Hogan Bring Danielson Back brother, we want WWE at full strength when we take them out!
> 
> 2440. KAYFABE AND Y'ALL SAID I WAS DEAD, HAHAHHAA
> 
> *2433. Stephanie McMahon Levesque Bring him back dad. Also, its time to put Randy Savage in the Hall of Fame. Ive told you 100 times, it was concensual.*



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep signing look in sig


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The trolls signing are hurting the petition more than helping. Vince will see it and probably laugh when he finds out which wrestlers actually signed(most likely Cena is the only real one),and which are trolls.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

no way.....I just signed it and I was #2482. 170 signatures in 3 min?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> The Uso's We in your colleges taking your scholarships and taking Danielson's contract. How you feel about that?


These guys are coming out in bunches now that Cena signed it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Michael Cole: You're a loser!


Lawl.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> These guys are coming out in bunches now that Cena signed it.


are you just messing around or you actually think alot of these are real? lol

just hard to tell if your being sarcastic


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Scott Steiner signed


"_2486.	Steiner	You see, Bryan Danielson is the lowest form of homie sapien there is. If you take one half of Danielson and one third of that fat sum***** Smoh Joe, you get three quarters and an eight. Divide that by 7, and 53\% percent of that is the chance Danielson has of being able to be a man and go one on one with the big, bad, booty daddy. When the Earth turns on a 45 degree axis for the stars to create an equinox to see the big dipper, maybe one day Bryan Danielson will leave that cesspool of a promotion he calls Ring of Honor, but what I like to call Mexico North. And I apologise to any Mexicans reading._"


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> These guys are coming out in bunches now that Cena signed it.


LOL, you believe that they're signing?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> LOL, you believe that they're signing?


he means trolls.

you can TELL who is fake, appearently the rock and wade barret just signed. (rolls eyes)


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

iamloco724 said:


> are you just messing around or you actually think alot of these are real? lol
> 
> just hard to tell if your being sarcastic


The ones I've posted may or may not have been mine.



> Chris Jericho	You parasites actually think that this petition will work? You're all sycophants and hypocrites.


C'mon Jericho, stand up for what you believe in!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Puggle said:


> Scott Steiner signed
> 
> 
> "_2486.	Steiner	You see, Bryan Danielson is the lowest form of homie sapien there is. If you take one half of Danielson and one third of that fat sum***** Smoh Joe, you get three quarters and an eight. Divide that by 7, and 53\% percent of that is the chance Danielson has of being able to be a man and go one on one with the big, bad, booty daddy. When the Earth turns on a 45 degree axis for the stars to create an equinox to see the big dipper, maybe one day Bryan Danielson will leave that cesspool of a promotion he calls Ring of Honor, but what I like to call Mexico North. And I apologise to any Mexicans reading._"


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I sincerely love professional wrestling.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> 2502.	Braden Walker Where's my second chance, huh?





> 2495.	Chris Jericho You parasites actually think that this petition will work? You're all sycophants and hypocrites.


This shit is hilarious.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2500. Justin Roberts Really, it didn't even hurt, it was all in good fun. Please reinstate BRRRRRRRRRYYYYYAAANN DAAAAAANNIIIAAALLLLLLLLLLSOOOON!


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently there's another petition but this this time its on twitter. http://twitition.com/3e5qm


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Lmao some of these are hilarious and obviously fake, can anyone repost what Cena or Ryder (or whichever one's are real) posted? 

Thanks


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao at the Uso's and Steiner (I know they're fake)


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Trent Baretta signed, also.

"_Trent Barreta: Dude, like, my mom told me to sign this petition and if I did she'd make me cookies._"


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cena is most likely the only wrestler that's signature is real.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

2513.
Rikishi
I signed it for The Rock.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> 2513.
> Rikishi
> I signed it for The Rock.


Too easy.



> Bruno Sammartino	If you guys reinstate Danielson, I'll never say another bad thing about you Vince. Fingers crossed.


I'm surprised that he can use a computer.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> he means trolls.
> 
> you can TELL who is fake, appearently the rock and *wade barret* just signed. (rolls eyes)


Wasnt me


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

2528. Scott Goldman What's Crackin'? 

2527. Caylen Croft Yo, Trent, dude, you're going to share those cookies, right? 

2533. Chris Jericho John Cena is wrong for pandering to all of you hypocrites via Twitter. All of you sycophantic germ incubators need to accept the FACT, that Danielson has been released from the WWE. Danielson will never amount to anything in the world of Professional Wrestling. Wade Barret deserves all of the spotlight, not this "American Dragon" loser. Petition about WADE BARRET! No, in fact, you people should petition to put me in a world title match, because I am the best in the world at what I do. Do you understand what I am saying to you, right now? 

2532. Lay Cool Kaval is hot.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Jericho is so awesome, he signed TWICE 

2533. Chris Jericho John Cena is wrong for pandering to all of you hypocrites via Twitter. All of you sycophantic germ incubators need to accept the FACT, that Danielson has been released from the WWE. Danielson will never amount to anything in the world of Professional Wrestling. Wade Barret deserves all of the spotlight, not this "American Dragon" loser. Petition about WADE BARRET! No, in fact, you people should petition to put me in a world title match, because I am the best in the world at what I do. Do you understand what I am saying to you, right now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

jesus, roll on tomorrow night so we can get some fucking closure.
whatever it may be.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

2521.	Justin Roberts' Tie	DANIELSON GETS FIRED AND I'M AT THE CLEANERS AND BACK IN ROBERTS' CLOSET


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2546. Chris Benoit Brian did it wrong, you're supposed to put a knot near Roberts' neck in order to snap it for he can die instantly. If you don't believe me then I'd like to see you prove me wrong! 

LMAO


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Was thinking about streaming slammiversary but this thread is much more entertaining


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> jesus, roll on tomorrow night so we can get some fucking closure.
> whatever it may be.


Cena confirmed it was real no need to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2543. WWE Universe WWE Universe has spoken. This show would not be around if it wasn't for us. Give us what we want.
> 
> 2546. Chris Benoit Brian did it wrong, you're supposed to put a knot near Roberts' neck in order to snap it for he can die instantly. If you don't believe me then I'd like to see you prove me wrong!
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Jack Swagger I've been an Eagle Scout, a Ballroom Dancing champ, I have a sandwich named after me and lots of wonderful things. But I've never, ever...wait what exactly does Daniel Bryan do again?


Swagger is mean.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

2165.	Bubba The Love Sponge lol, I know how it feels, When everybody loves you and you get fired for not doing sh*t.

:lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2563. Dixie Carter Everyone tune in to TNA, we need viewers. PLEASE HELP US, PLEASE I'LL OFFER YOU SEX 

I am pretty sure this one is real.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

2563. Dixie Carter - Everyone tune in to TNA, we need viewers. PLEASE HELP US, PLEASE I'LL OFFER YOU SEX

:lmao For all we know, it could very well be her!


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

This trolling is hurting the petitions already poor chance of being taken at all seriously.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

> 2568.	The Undertaker Broccoli and Asparagus....yummm!


:lmao:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Puggle said:


> This trolling is hurting the petitions already poor chance of being taken at all seriously.


It was never gonna succeed regardless.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> 2563. Dixie Carter Everyone tune in to TNA, we need viewers. PLEASE HELP US, PLEASE I'LL OFFER YOU SEX
> 
> *I am pretty sure this one is real.*


LOL! The viewers thing is quite convincing.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

it looks like EVERY ONE is a troll now... at least you are getting signatures.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao at Undertaker's signature.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That Dixie one is hysterical.

Greatest petition ever :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Was thinking about streaming slammiversary but this thread is much more entertaining


Agreee 
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

We have a Luger signing! All is right with the world.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2582. Owen Hart Bryan's WWE career ending is a WORK - Just like mine!
> 2581. David Otunga Forget Bryan DNaiel, wahtc me Dsiv Otungj. I'm an A_listert
> 2580. Randy Orton Stupid!! Stupid!!
> 2579. B. Clinton I fully support this cause
> 2584. Eve Torres That man spit on me. No way we should bring him back.


More More More!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Puggle said:


> This trolling is hurting the petitions already poor chance of being taken at all seriously.


Do you really think the wwe is gonna read the comments?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2594. The Undertaker's DONG *DONG* 

LOL


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> It was never gonna succeed regardless.


This. Online wrestling petitions DO NOT WORK! I don't see why wrestling fans haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Puggle said:


> Scott Steiner signed
> 
> 
> "_2486.	Steiner	You see, Bryan Danielson is the lowest form of homie sapien there is. If you take one half of Danielson and one third of that fat sum***** Smoh Joe, you get three quarters and an eight. Divide that by 7, and 53\% percent of that is the chance Danielson has of being able to be a man and go one on one with the big, bad, booty daddy. When the Earth turns on a 45 degree axis for the stars to create an equinox to see the big dipper, maybe one day Bryan Danielson will leave that cesspool of a promotion he calls Ring of Honor, but what I like to call Mexico North. And I apologise to any Mexicans reading._"


I hope so much that this is from the Steiner troll earlier. Oh God was he great


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

2599.	Jake Long	I'm the REAL American Dragon, Bryan Danielson stole my nickname!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Do you really think the wwe is gonna read the comments?


Do you really think the WWE is gonna give a shit about the petition period?


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Puggle said:


> This trolling is hurting the petitions already poor chance of being taken at all seriously.


Vince McMahon made his fortune by putting people out of business, ruining lives... being a prick basically. He is RUTHLESS. And he doesn't give a tuppenny fuck about what a few thousand internet trolls think. Forget petitions, you could get together every Danielson fan around to tell him what they think of all this to his face, and he'd just drop his pants and tell us to suck his massive corporate dick. This is why the whole idea of the petition is fundamentally flawed and just a little bit funny.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> This. Online wrestling petitions DO NOT WORK! I don't see why wrestling fans haven't figured this out yet.


What are you gonna say next? That the Great Pumpkin isn't real?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> This. Online wrestling petitions DO NOT WORK! I don't see why wrestling fans haven't figured this out yet.


Matt Hardy?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2586. Grizzly Smith I just died and all anybody can talk about id Daniel F*cking Bryan.
> 
> 2610. Gary Coleman's Ghost Bryan Danielson was fired? Whatchoo talkin' bout?!
> 
> 2608. Maria Kanellis Hey guys check out my website. I have a cd out. It's really good, I swear. http://www.mariakanellis.net/ Pretty Pwease.


They keep on coming....


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Puggle said:


> What are you gonna say next? That the Great Pumpkin isn't real?


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Grizzly Smith I just died and all anybody can talk about id Daniel F*cking Bryan.





> Maria Kanellis	Hey guys check out my website. I have a cd out. It's really good, I swear. http://www.mariakanellis.net/ Pretty Pwease.


These might be real.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> John Cena: @MrsRko4Ever fire away kid...ps i ve heard worse





> Fan: @WWEJCena is a idoit I wish he would respond to me I'll tell him what I think of him


I feel dirty for feeling bad for Cena.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2621. Brian Danielson dey fird me unfairly! dey took ar job!
> 2620. Sheamus It's a shameful thing...rehire the fellah!
> 2613. Bryan Danielson Yes, bring me back


This is crazy LOL's


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Puggle said:


> What are you gonna say next? That the Great Pumpkin isn't real?


You're delusional if you think the petiton will work.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

2631.	Pat Patterson	Bring Danielson back. He's yummy


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2623. Tony Atlas Ahuhu huhuhu huhuhu!
> 2622. Daniel Bryanson Rehire Bryan Danielson! He's uh really good and talented and deserves to be in WWE. Also, please make him the world champion.


Trolls keep going!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

#2543 was me


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Puggle said:


> 2631.	Pat Patterson	Bring Danielson back. He's yummy


THIS IS MY FAVORITE ONE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The petition is just filled with trolls at this point. Even though it never had a snowball's chance in hell of succeeding, the numerous trolls are making it worse, but some of 'em are entertaining while others are just flat out trying too hard.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> You're delusional if you think the petiton will work.


You seem to have everything figured out


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Matt Hardy?


Matt Hardy wasn't brought back because of some internet petition brah. They fired him so he could cool off from the Lita shit to begin with. He was coming back regardless.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm surprised "the tie" hasn't signed


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Adam Copeland	Hi, I'm tv's Adam Copeland also known as Edge. You might know me as the "Ultimate Opportunist" so I will take this opportunity to plug WWE's Monday Night Raw. We won't have Bryan Danielson but we do have exciting wrestlers like Vladimir Kozlov, Zack Ryder and Primo Colon. All superior to your guy Danielson. You will grow to love them in the wake of Danielson's release. I promise you this Edgeheads!!! Spear, Spear, Spear, Spear.


Wow, Edge is getting in on this too.



The Striker said:


> THIS IS MY FAVORITE ONE :lmao :lmao :lmao


You're welcome. I think.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2627. Slam Master J Yo, man! Why didn't I get a petition?
> 2639. Vince Kennedy McMahon You guys got the story wrong. Bryan Danielson fired me.
> 2642. Ric Flair I'm a GOD! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 2641. Triple H I'm sorry kid I had to do it
> ...


The Trolls are crazy!!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2658. Adam Copeland Hi, I'm tv's Adam Copeland also known as Edge. You might know me as the "Ultimate Opportunist" so I will take this opportunity to plug WWE's Monday Night Raw. We won't have Bryan Danielson but we do have exciting wrestlers like Vladimir Kozlov, Zack Ryder and Primo Colon. All superior to your guy Danielson. You will grow to love them in the wake of Danielson's release. I promise you this Edgeheads!!! Spear, Spear, Spear, Spear. 

this one actually look real

LOL @ otunga botching typing on the keyboard.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Is there a way for dirt sheets to also advertise the petition and which is Cenas sign


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Swag said:


> I'm surprised "the tie" hasn't signed


Actually did


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Swag said:


> I'm surprised "the tie" hasn't signed


it has...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> You're delusional if you think the petiton will work.


Chill man, we dont even know wat went down, all we know is speculation and rumors.
You gotta admit this petition is the best thing since slice bread. Hilarious Stuff


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> You seem to have everything figured out


Muhammad Hassan,PG ending,and Hornswoggle getting fired all say hi when it comes to wrestling petitions working brah.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Luther Reigns :lmao


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Swag said:


> I'm surprised "the tie" hasn't signed


It did.

Justin Roberts' Tie	DANIELSON GETS FIRED AND I'M AT THE CLEANERS AND BACK IN ROBERTS' CLOSET


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

> 2658.	Adam Copeland Hi, I'm tv's Adam Copeland also known as Edge. You might know me as the "Ultimate Opportunist" so I will take this opportunity to plug WWE's Monday Night Raw. We won't have Bryan Danielson but we do have exciting wrestlers like Vladimir Kozlov, Zack Ryder and Primo Colon. All superior to your guy Danielson. You will grow to love them in the wake of Danielson's release. I promise you this Edgeheads!!! Spear, Spear, Spear, Spear.
> 2657.	Jonathan Coachman Were looking into hiring Bryan as a wrestling analyst here at ESPN News!
> 2655.	Rob Van Dam Bryan Who? *continues smoking pot*
> 2654.	CM Punk Good God, Otunga even managed to botch typing on the keyboard.


Ok, this is by far the best petition ever :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2655. Rob Van Dam Bryan Who? *continues smoking pot*
> 2654. CM Punk Good God, Otunga even managed to botch typing on the keyboard.
> 2657. Jonathan Coachman Were looking into hiring Bryan as a wrestling analyst here at ESPN News!
> 2678. Drew McIntyre Boo me loudly and I'll talk to Vince McMahon


Keep'em coming!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

WWE RAW said:


> Is there a way for dirt sheets to also advertise the petition and which is Cenas sign



2229. I guess, if you go onto 420chan.com/wooo you can get it onto Wrestling Insider Newsletter.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

> 2673. Heidenreich Give him a break! All he did was choke a ring announcer. I raped Michael Cole!


:lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Chill man, we dont even know wat went down, all we know is speculation and rumors.
> You gotta admit this petition is the best thing since slice bread. Hilarious Stuff


Some of the trolls are hilarious,but i'm just sayin'. They honestly shouldn't get their hopes up at all.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Vincent K. McMahon You missed it guys, I was all like "Daniel Bryan YOU'RE FIREEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD" and he was all like "WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY". And then I was LOL. It was awesome.


Wow, Vince too?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2678. Drew McIntyre Boo me loudly and I'll talk to Vince McMahon 

ROFL


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2682. Shelton Benjamin Hey guys, where's my petition? I'm the Gold Standard, And they're aint no stoppin' me NOOOOOOW... from going to TNA.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Muhammad Hassan,PG ending,and Hornswoggle getting fired all say hi when it comes to wrestling petitions working brah.


Maybe so but did John cena, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Edge, HHH, Stephanie McMahon etc sign them "brah"?:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Page 316 \m/


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2686. Vito Do I still have to wear a dress?


VINTAGE Petition!!!!!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Maybe so but did John cena, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Edge, HHH, Stephanie McMahon etc sign them "brah"?:lmao


LOL! You actually think that all of those guys(other than Cena) are real?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Matt Hardy wasn't brought back because of some internet petition brah. They fired him so he could cool off from the Lita shit to begin with. He was coming back regardless.


The constant chants and backlash did......


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

> 2686.	Vito	Do I still have to wear a dress?
> 2698.	Michael Tarver	HE GOT HELD BACK AND SO DID I!
> 2704.	Justin Robert's Tie	I'm sorry Bryan.


These are pretty good


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Cena confirmed it was real no need to wait until tomorrow.


I know but there's still some non believers whose reactions tomorrow night will be pretty entertaining.
time for the acceptance stage tomorrow night!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> LOL! You actually think that all of those guys(other than Cena) are real?


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

2720. Tony Atlas AAHAA HAAA AAAH HAA HAAA HAAA


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

2704.	Justin Robert's Tie	I'm sorry Bryan.
2703.	Daniel Benoit	I would scream for Bryan Danielson to be rehired but I can't breathe..

Sorry bout 2703.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 2724. Vickie Guerrero Excuse Me. I said Excuse Me!!! Daniel Bryan refused to be my boyfriend in an angle so he was promptly fired. He had the nerve to ask me why I was even here and he got really angry when no one could answer him, so we just let him go.


EPIC LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, let's get back on topic now, people.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


Thank god you was being sacastic with your post.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Cena keeps supporting fans who are tweeting about Danielson

http://twitter.com/wwejcena


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

2704 was me


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Crowd reaction got Matt Hardy his job back, no ifs buts or maybes!


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

> "Robert A. Eckert (Mattel CEO)	How dare you people want this trash back. He not only set a bad example for kids but he also is a vegan. If we let him come back, then that will show kids that choking people with ties are acceptable. We can't let that happen. I'm disgusted that you rasslin want this low moral moron back. You have just shown that you people are the lowest of the low when it comes to scum.


O'SHIT!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao @ the Vickie troll.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad to see this thread take a humorous turn


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao @ the Vickie troll.


That was me. Like 70% of them were me, but they aren't letting me post anymore.:sad:


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

if anyone goes to raw tomorrow bring a REHIRE DANIELSON sign even if it gets taken away. Fuck PG Shit if this is true tbh


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Edgehead2000 said:


> O'SHIT!


lmao i was wondering if someone would do Mattel.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena is really really really talking it up on twitter. This is crazy!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fuck, I still had more jokes. I guess I overdid it.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

2772.	Matt Hardy Ugh I got my keyboard full of grease, man I'm such a fatass


2774.	Katie Vick Reinstate my boyfriend, now! 

LMFAO!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If Cena gets danielson back in the wwe i will mark for him like a teenage girl during her period


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

2804.	Booker T MATTEL, WE COMIN FOR YOU .....

HAHA


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

SJFC said:


> If Cena gets danielson back in the wwe i will mark for him like a teenage girl during her period


Teenage girls actually _make_ marks, they don't particularly mark while having their periods.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Booker T signature is awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

> 2823.	England's Own, Robert Green I guess you could say WWE really "dropped the ball" with this one.


What a reference! :lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

redeadening said:


> What a reference! :lmao


Classic Lmao


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> 2804.	Booker T MATTEL, WE COMIN FOR YOU .....
> 
> HAHA


Yeah that was win.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

Saw someone on Twitter tweet this to Danielson's page:


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

Boy, just now learning of what John Cena & Bryan Danielson have tweeted lately just makes things even more confusing!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

redeadening said:


> What a reference! :lmao


It was the ball apparently


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

> *2792.	Titus O' Neil Daniel Bryan needs to learn that when you wanna choke make it a choke. When you wanna tie, make it a tie.*





> *RAW Crowd Kid Mr. King!*





> *2788.	mae young and mark henry's son hand i did the only thing i could do to get him resigned*


Its almost worth him being fired tbh


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Titus O'Neil	Uh... yeah Danile Bryan was a tremendious athelete and uh.. he didn't diserve it sincDO DA DOG BARK ARR ARR ARR


That's awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I actually think the petition stuff is kind of lame. John Cena has blown my mind though.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

lp2xxx said:


> Saw someone on Twitter tweet this to Danielson's page:


Please WWE make it happen.....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> 2792. Titus O' Neil Daniel Bryan needs to learn that when you wanna choke make it a choke. When you wanna tie, make it a tie.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

now, guys, can we get serious for a minute?


*LANCE STORM'D*

but seriously...this is getting abit off-topic

cenas still tweeting for bryan


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> *Use some help.* Tell me how to sign and I will. If for nothing else, to at least have a chance to have a match with him after what was done about 2 hours ago via TweetCaster
> 
> I would like to sign your petition to bring him back. I was taught to stand up for what I beileve in. *I tried and failed, so I could *


http://twitter.com/WWEJCena

I'm surprised most people haven't noticed that. He clearly stated that he tried to save Danielson's job, but it didn't work.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

> 2819.	Goldust I've been released from WWE over 40 times, and I never got a petition. Assh*les.
> 
> 2816.	Val Venis My penis is typing this
> 
> ...


Like everytime I press refresh 5 new gems show up.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

2893.	Chris Jericho TALK ABOUT WADE BARRETT


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> now, guys, can we get serious for a minute?
> 
> 
> *LANCE STORM'D*
> ...


really? I see nothing but thanks on his twitter...from like 30 min ago


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SoS93 said:


> Like everytime I press refresh 5 new gems show up.


The miz one saying he has no personality was me 



I just realized you can make fake emails up and it lets you sign


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is further proof that Cena's a genuinely good guy, in my opinion.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> http://twitter.com/WWEJCena
> 
> I'm surprised most people haven't noticed that. He clearly stated that he tried to save Danielson's job, but it didn't work.


I read that as he tried and failed to sign the petition. How on earth he failed to sign the petition is beyond me though.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swag said:


> really? I see nothing but thanks on his twitter...from like 30 min ago


Well, I meant that he is responding to feedback about his support for bryan

hope cena gets him back in


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I read that as he tried and failed to sign the petition. How on earth he failed to sign the petition is beyond me though.


Yeah, no kidding. Danielson must have botched the kick last Monday.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

Cena will get the Dragon back, maybe.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Somehow, I wonder if this was an elaborate rouse to make people forget about Slammiversary


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

2639. Vince Kennedy McMahon You guys got the story wrong. Bryan Danielson fired me. 


lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SJFC said:


> It was the ball apparently


a poor bouncing shot from over 25 yards straight at the keeper, of course it was the balls fault.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Somehow, I wonder if this was an elaborate rouse to make people forget about Slammiversary


I think you are giving the WWE too much credit lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Somehow, I wonder if this was an elaborate rouse to make people forget about Slammiversary


Slammi-whaaaaaaat? What are you talking about?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I haven't even been bothered reading the results, this is far more important.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Slammi-whaaaaaaat? What are you talking about?


Sounds like a WCW PPV from the 90's.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Somehow, I wonder if this was an elaborate rouse to make people forget about Slammiversary


Could be. I dont even care for Slammiversary right now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> I think you are giving the WWE too much credit lol


So it's merely coincidence that RAW has the biggest angle in years, then drops this news with Bryan Danielson the week leading up to TNA's Wrestlemania?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Somehow, I wonder if this was an elaborate rouse to make people forget about Slammiversary


I'm _watching _Slammiversary and I'm barely even thinking about Slammiversary :lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Slammiversery, it seems like in every match someone is getting choked with a foreign object...

Dixie is taking shots at the WWE. "He look WE allow choking."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> So it's merely coincidence that RAW has the biggest angle in years, then drops this news with Bryan Danielson the week leading up to TNA's Wrestlemania?


You'r assuming that people remember it's slammiversery.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

2929. Macho Man JUSTIN ROBERTS yeah chokin' and chokin' and chokin' and the beat goes on and the beat goes on YEAH DIGGIT. SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM YEEAAHH STEP-AN-IE MCMAHON WHERE ARE YOU? THE MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE HAS UNFINISHED BUSINESS OH YEAAHHHHHHHH

2944. Alex Riley Achoo! I think I'm allergic to Bryan Danielson.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Anybody realize that there's that 1/3 chance that the WWE is now just toying with us? I mean look at it...

Cena always tweets to his 'CeNation' on Twitter in kayfabe. He's always doing it how WWE likes it. Anybody think that someone up in management has made the "top guy" talk about Danielson's "firing" to throw the fans, especially the marks in the IWC, off? I mean, its simple really. They tell Cena to talk about the big ol' Danielson petition to make it look even more legit.

I was thinking this was legit until Cena started tweeting about it. In which tbh, Cena wouldn't be tweeting anything whatsoever that WWE doesn't like, as he is the "company man", etc.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> So it's merely coincidence that RAW has the biggest angle in years, then drops this news with Bryan Danielson the week leading up to TNA's Wrestlemania?


TNA's "wrestlemania" is Bond for Glory in October....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Slammiversery, it seems like in every match someone is getting choked with a foreign object...
> 
> Dixie is taking shots at the WWE. "He look WE allow choking."


She has a point. The Simpsons had choking and it also had some of the highest TV ratings of all times. Co-incidence? I think not.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> @WWEJCena Geez man, it's like you're just making us smarks do a total 180 on you with this and the Evan Bourne thing too. I salute you.


http://twitter.com/Dennis_Nerdry/status/16112970892



> @Dennis_Nerdry stop it. We all know ya want me hung. Its ok. Its like a love hate thing. Thanks tho


http://twitter.com/WWEJCena/status/16113288068

I must say, I'm quickly turning from a Cena hater to a Cena supporter.

Edit: 



> CeNation. Just saw trailer for the movie "expendables". Holy hot dog n spicy mustard. Looks awsome.


...and I'm back to hating him again.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

BigPawr said:


> TNA's "wrestlemania" is Bond for Glory in October....


Oh who can keep track of it all? I figured their anniversary program would be their Wrestlemania. Sue me =]


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

2989.	Jeff Hardy	Dude, I like flowers n I like trees err... what? Oh yeah, I'm hungry. Matt's got some food. AAAHH! Ghosts! Bad trip, bad trip, bad trip.

2981.	Prince Albert	I swear, I will get my back hair waxed if Bryan Danielson is reinstated.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

3008.	Kaval	Vince bring him back or i'm strangling the two stupid chicks i got stuck with!

LOL


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena, the person is cool with me. The gimmick and wrestler is stale and talentless.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Cena, the person is cool with me. The gimmick and wrestler is stale and talentless.


I was the same way during my transition to a Cena fan. If you ignore all past hatred his character is very enjoyable.

Plus, the fact that he's lobbying for Danielson is incredible.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

How do I get that "I'm with Dragon" photo to show up in my signature?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

king of scotland said:


> How do I get that "I'm with Dragon" photo to show up in my signature?


Become a Premium or Lifetime member


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

This one made me lol

3110.	Michael Hayes I hate Black People, but I love Daniel Bryan. Bring him back and fire Otunga, Tarver and maybe Young(not sure).


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

SoS93 said:


> This one made me lol
> 
> 3110.	Michael Hayes I hate Black People, but I love Daniel Bryan. Bring him back and fire Otunga, Tarver and maybe Young(not sure).


Sorry if I missed the link a little back, kinda tired. Where are all these quotes from?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

SoS93 said:


> This one made me lol
> 
> 3110.	Michael Hayes I hate Black People, but I love Daniel Bryan. Bring him back and fire Otunga, Tarver and maybe Young(not sure).



That was probably my last one. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> Sorry if I missed the link a little back, kinda tired. Where are all these quotes from?


The Bryan Danielson petition.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

edit: found it>_>


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JDawgWWE said:


> Anybody realize that there's that 1/3 chance that the WWE is now just toying with us? I mean look at it...
> 
> Cena always tweets to his 'CeNation' on Twitter in kayfabe. He's always doing it how WWE likes it. Anybody think that someone up in management has made the "top guy" talk about Danielson's "firing" to throw the fans, especially the marks in the IWC, off? I mean, its simple really. They tell Cena to talk about the big ol' Danielson petition to make it look even more legit.
> 
> ...


Weren't you the one earlier today who kept thinking people who thought this was a work are stupid? Talk about hypocritical.......


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> edit: found it>_>


http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition.html

Here you go man happy lurking.

edit:Well your edit really made my post look stupid.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

After what Cena said I now feel that this was real. I would now truly be shocked to see Danielson on Raw tomorrow. I want an explanation to why he got fired though.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

SoS93 said:


> http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition.html
> 
> Here you go man happy lurking.
> 
> edit:Well your edit really made my post look stupid.


haha, sorry. thanks for the link!


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

3171.	Owen Hart Whether he comes back or not, wherever Danielson lands when he falls, he will make a BIG splash.

3212.	Michael Cole Hey Nerd! Don't think this little INTERNET petition is going to do anything for you .. you're what the french call "les incompetent" and because you're such a nerd I bet you even understand french too ya dweeb! Get a life, twirp !

hahaha


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

AdrianG4 said:


> 3171.	Owen Hart Whether he comes back or not, wherever Danielson lands when he falls, he will make a BIG splash.
> 
> 3212.	Michael Cole Hey Nerd! Don't think this little INTERNET petition is going to do anything for you .. you're what the french call "les incompetent" and because you're such a nerd I bet you even understand french too ya dweeb! Get a life, twirp !
> 
> hahaha


The first one is not funny at all and is classless. If you/whoever wrote it you should be ashamed of yourself. 

Second one isnt really funny. Since neither is funny and youre posting them Im guessing their yours or you have a sick sense of humor


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

fpalm sooooooooo many gene snitskys. Get some original material people!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd like to congratulate everybody in this thread for being more entertaining than Slammiversary tonight.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok, back on topic please.

i say we all tweet cena and encourage him pushing for bryan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Omg this petition is hilarious


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I disagree with the decision to fire danielson, he would have let go if the ref had counted.

HE HAD 'TIL FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone remembers this?






For a second i thought he got fired based on facial expressions he made and creepy message that he said, but it turned out to be just a play to the internet fans. I hope in this Bryan's case is the same, even Cena's tweets sound suspicious, he publicly said he wants to bring Bryan back, which means he's againts wwe's decision to fire Bryan right? And also, isn't his twitter controlled by wwe? :hmm:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena's latest tweet:



> Cenation. Thank you for letting me vent. Be well. Game 5 was unreal. Only thing that would make my day would be some snatch...and clean.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey just came back from a two-day vacation what the hell happened?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha the post from 'Nigel McGuinness' on that petition.

'3309. Nigel McGuinness Please keep that clamdigger in WWE and away from TNA. He's already knocked me out enough...the wanker. '


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> ok, back on topic please.
> 
> i say we all tweet cena and encourage him pushing for bryan.



Already done, made a twitter account just for the purpose.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Hey just came back from a two-day vacation what the hell happened?


Nothing much. Why do you ask?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Cena's latest tweet:


I laughed fucking hard. No way that is actually Cena saying that he wants some snatch. No fucking way.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Hey just came back from a two-day vacation what the hell happened?


Read the thread shouldnt take you more than say 2 days? lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

ax&smash said:


> Nothing much. Why do you ask?


I left before whatever happened to Danielson happened. Anyway I found out why and it is really a bullshit reason but I guess Vince had no choice.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I laughed fucking hard. No way that is actually Cena saying that he wants some snatch. No fucking way.


I sat here in disbelief for a few moments myself :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kid:" Hey champ what is this snatch you are talking about"


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol there's more good ones by the minute. 

Dave Meltzer : I know everything about the wrestling world and so you must listen and believe me when I tell you - He WILL return to fued with the tie throughout the summer.

Lol there's also one about nobody watchin Slammiversary


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

LMAO good to see John getting comfortable on twitter.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 3422. John Cena :The only reason I'm signing this Petition is because I've been promised some snatch... AND CLEAN!


LMAO EPIC!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Cena's latest tweet:


i think batista hacked his account.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg's tweet from 10 minutes ago 



> B4 I go to bed I wanna give a shout out to NXT star brian danielson.One of the most talented workers in the biz,hope to see you back brother


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> LMAO EPIC!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


I love it :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys are laughing too much at the pettition....this is a serious matter. Help DANIELSON


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Breaking News: John Cena released for saying snatch on Twitter!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can we forward his tweet to Mattel?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

That tweet was a subliminal que to @mickiejamesdiva


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

This = Best Thread EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deets (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm now a Cena mark after that last tweet. that was gold.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

This one acctually sounds real

3497.	Stone Cold Steve Austin I am truly shocked they released such great talent as Daniel Bryan AKA Brian Danielson. I understand the choking as being horible to watch for children, but there's probably more to the story. I hope to see him back in the WWE ring soon, that NXT Invasion was very cool to see.

Probably isn't but at least its a very well spoken troll.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

god damn it jtg the dumb dumb can't even get his name right
ITS BRYAN not brian


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was probably actually Austin.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

This is fucking weird. Cena supports Evan Bourne for a main event push + wants to sign a petition to get Bryan Danielson in WWE = Cena being the new IWC favorite despite years and years of resentment due to his booking and character. I thought a heel turn would have got him more popular in the IWC before a petition would.

The petition is a joke IMO. Look at everyone making asses out of them selves. It is more comical than serious:


> Bryan wishes he was the next big thing. Ill choke him out in UFC if wwe dont bring him back. I drink Coors Light because Bud Light wont pay me. I might just go get on my wife after I sign this.
> Signature: 3482 - "Brock Lesnar"


If WWE really is allowing Cena to reference it and have the "WWE Universe" look in to it, then that would be going against WWE's own family-friendly policy giving the comments that have been made.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

The Striker said:


> That was probably actually Austin.


So we are pretty sure edge and austin wrote for real
and know for a fact that cena did

this petition just might work after all.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Hunter Helmsley I was supposed to bury him, oh well im still gonna get laid, err I mean paid


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

3554. The Petition Itself I'M A HEEL NOW! SCREW DANIELSON! RAWWWWR! 

this one is actually funny.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Does anybody know how we could sign this petition Cena is gonna create to get Danielson back in WWE? Is it even Cena. I mean I know Cena has a lot of stroke in the company these days but it doesn't seem like him to do something like this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Billy Kidman said:


> Sounds like a WCW PPV from the 90's.


It's booked like one too. LMAO.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *Does anybody know how we could sign this petition Cena is gonna create* to get Danielson back in WWE? Is it even Cena. I mean I know Cena has a lot of stroke in the company these days but it doesn't seem like him to do something like this.


You don't really understand what's happening, do you?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> You don't really understand what's happening, do you?


Someone needs some loving :sex:sex:sex:sex


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

This is just a cyber/internet age work.

Bryan Danielson didn't get released because he choked Justin Roberts. He got released because he took part in the attack on the WWE RAW. Remember these guys all have contracts. The object of NXT wasn't to win a contract but rather to win a title shot at a PPV and to become "the next breakout star". He got fired as an example of what happens to people who do what the guys from NXT did.


Just my theory.

I'm not sure where all these theories about mattel/USA getting danielson fired are from but no one would be gone that fast unless they did something alot worse than fake choking someone on TV.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

hmniphoto said:


> This is just a cyber/internet age work.
> 
> Bryan Danielson didn't get released because he choked *Josh Matthews.* He got released because he took part in the attack on the WWE RAW. Remember these guys all have contracts. The object of NXT wasn't to win a contract but rather to win a title shot at a PPV and to become "the next breakout star". He got fired as an example of what happens to people who do what the guys from NXT did.
> 
> ...


When did he do that????


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I STILL think WWE is working the hell out of us. The Cena tweet just makes me believe it even more.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

hmniphoto said:


> This is just a cyber/internet age work.
> 
> Bryan Danielson didn't get released because he choked Josh Matthews. He got released because he took part in the attack on the WWE RAW. Remember these guys all have contracts. The object of NXT wasn't to win a contract but rather to win a title shot at a PPV and to become "the next breakout star". He got fired as an example of what happens to people who do what the guys from NXT did.
> 
> ...


cough couch *denial* cough cough

Reality check. Bryan took a promo too far, pissed off corporate, and got his ass fired. And he's probably not coming back either. The NXT Invasion will be over by then, and the TNA dirtsheets are already popping up. Bryan Danielson will be part of Hulkamania on Spike TV before 2010 is over.


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

> 3605.	Vince Russo Danielson will come through the stands tomorrow night, take out Cena, then comes Triple H, he takes out Barrett, out comes Edge and then he takes out Danielson and Triple H, then comes Orton with 1 arm in a cast and uses it as a weapon but it's a bomb and it explodes and everything is in smoke and out comes The Undertaker who chokeslams everyone and then out of no where comes Goldberg who SPEARS everyone in his way and then Vince and Bret come out, hug each other and shake Goldberg's hand


Ok so we know Cena,Edge,Stone Cold and Vince Russo all definately signed it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

septurum said:


> I STILL think WWE is working the hell out of us. The Cena tweet just makes me believe it even more.


Man you keep swinging back n'forth don't cha!!!!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Man you keep swinging back n'forth don't cha!!!!


Yep. I just don't know what to believe.:no:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That is definitely Vince Russo. He in fact should be reprimanded for paying attention to WWE when TNA just did a PPV (which I just remembered happened today).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SoS93 said:


> Ok so we know Cena,Edge,Stone Cold and Vince Russo all definately signed it.


Someone definitely needs to make a "throw'd over the top rope" reference.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SoS93 said:


> Ok so we know Cena,Edge,Stone Cold and Vince Russo all definately signed it.


:lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

can someone give me the link to the Bryan Danielson petition!!!!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

3654. Jim Cornette WWE could have really used Danielson to his fullest potential. Them releasing him just seems out of place at the time. I wouldn't put your head down guys, it could be a work. I've been in this business a long time. I might talk with Brian, if I get any information on what really happened, I won't ruin it for you guys. 

I sense this one is real.

And for all you non indy marks, Cornette is the GM of ROH.



ThePeoplesBooker said:


> can someone give me the link to the Bryan Danielson petition!!!!!!


it's in my sig.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> 3654. Jim Cornette WWE could have really used Danielson to his fullest potential. Them releasing him just seems out of place at the time. I wouldn't put your head down guys, it could be a work. I've been in this business a long time. I might talk with Brian, if I get any information on what really happened, I won't ruin it for you guys.
> 
> I sense this one is real.
> 
> And for all you non indy marks, Cornette is the GM of ROH.


I doubt Jim would sign and try to 'calm' the 'fans' in that petition. I think any legit wrestler or worker in the business would just sign and give Bryan support, not cater to the fanbase.



> 3498. Shelton Benjamin If I can't show them that a wrestler was more than a mouthpiece, you sure as hell can. Raise some hell, AmDrag.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I honestly don't know what to believe. I've been to almost every other wrestling forum and they all look exactly like this one with a bunch of people believing it's a work and the other people thinking it's a shoot.

Meltzer doesn't help either as he keeps flipping sides almost every hour.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> 3654. Jim Cornette WWE could have really used Danielson to his fullest potential. Them releasing him just seems out of place at the time. I wouldn't put your head down guys, it could be a work. I've been in this business a long time. I might talk with Brian, if I get any information on what really happened, I won't ruin it for you guys.
> 
> I sense this one is real.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll be one of the first to defend the PG13, because up until this release it really was just less blood and swearing but to release somebody over something so simple as thing? Are you kidding me?

Kids are going to watch this and think it's alright to choke somebody with a tie? Fuck off with that. How about kids are watching and might get the idea that an 8 on 1 attack is sending the wrong message to kids? It's fucking wrestling, it's not cupcakes and candy on Fantasy Island.

Also there was a rule set in place after Benoit hung himself saying nobody could use an object to strangle somebody else, yet I can recall quite a few times this has happened. Royal Rumble 2008 anybody?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shelton's signature seems very legit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> can someone give me the link to the Bryan Danielson petition!!!!!!


I read a Cena article that he was talking about this and I'm starting to think it's something the interviewer is doing with all his friends in the wrestling business and people he knows and many random fans he sees. It probably is something we can't do.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Shelton's signature seems very legit.


I almost thought Charles Barkley's was legit, but he did not say 'turrible'.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

theres really no way of knowing. however, i sense that if any WWE stars DID sign, management would be notified


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

No way Danielson doesn't come back now with Cena's support.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> theres really no way of knowing. however, i sense that if any WWE stars DID sign, management would be notified


cena confirmed he did sign (he signed as "the champ")

Some that seem legit but are unconfirmed are:

Zach Ryder
Shelton Benjarman
Stone Cold
Edge
Jim Cornette
Vince Russo


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

> 3727. Randy Orton They released Bryan?! STUPID! .....STUPID!


lmao wow that one had me rolling


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

After Cena's tweet, I seriously don't know if this is a work or not anymore, maybe like the Matt Hardy firing, they were hoping to get everyone riled up to bring him back and when they do he gets a mega face push, that works out unlike Hardy.

If the whole thing is real, then major props to Cena for coming out and saying what he said and signing the petition.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Bryan Danielson supposedly signed the petition too. He said, "I was just doing my job." (Number 43)


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Been looking for this for a while

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3zlw8_raw-1-7-08-chris-jericho-vs-jbl-sni_extreme

Im pretty sure this breaks the policy.

Edit: Here's another maybe real one 

3761.	Matt Striker "Daniel Bryan" released from WWE? Interesting. Considering all the praise he was getting in the locker room, I highly doubt this is a work, becuase it wouldn't fit with any storyline. It's too bad, but I don't know really anything about the whole situation, except he was fired. The reasons though are not clear, but I really haven't heard anything else about why or what'll happen becuase of it. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ratedr4life said:


> After Cena's tweet, I seriously don't know if this is a work or not anymore, maybe like the Matt Hardy firing, they were hoping to get everyone riled up to bring him back and when they do he gets a mega face push, that works out unlike Hardy.
> 
> If the whole thing is real, then major props to Cena for coming out and saying what he said and signing the petition.


I guess one thing the dirtsheets got right was Danielson was well liked in the WWE locker room.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

i guess we'll all find out tomorrow


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Tom Izzo has signed the petition and is not happy :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> cena confirmed he did sign (he signed as "the champ")
> 
> Some that seem legit but are unconfirmed are:
> 
> ...


LOL notice the psychological factors to why they would be the ones to sign so far? Not saying many other wrestlers won't but think about it.

Zack Ryder will be in the same ballpark pretty soon as Danielson.

Benjamin was released as well.

Stone Cold was a hot head that did some crazy much more violent stuff on tv back in the attitude era than that.

Edge slammed Ortons head with the conchairto on the same episode and slammed his arm into the door on the previous show.

Jim Cornette loves the IWC. Hmmm but shouldn't he want Danielson in ROH.

Vince Russo loves the IWC. Hmmm but shouldn't he want Danielson in TNA.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao Tom Izzo has signed the petition and is not happy :lmao


LOL ROFLMAO


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

chaps said:


> i guess we'll all find out tomorrow


Tomorrow is irrelevant. I bet Vince keeps him backstage as an agent for the next six to eight months and then brings him back for a surprise WM run just to fuck with us. 

(I can't take credit for that idea. Wrestling Observer said it is one of the options being tossed around and that there is a good chance that it may or may not happen.)


----------



## SoS93 (Jul 7, 2009)

3782.	Nicolas Bezama 

Nicolas Bezama has signed the petition........that is all.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

chaps said:


> i guess we'll all find out tomorrow


no we won't ... i think the wwe will wait this out as long as possible.

that is if it's a work though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lebron James signed it. Here's his comment.



> Everyone should be talking about where I'll end up not this Joe Schmoe!!!


Shelton Benjamin



> Why didn't I get a petition? is it because I'm black?


I just signed as well. Yeah, pretty cool.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at you guys thinking some of these signatures are real...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

What the hell happened to the DanielBryanNXT twitter account? Someone hack it, or what?

Nevermind. I guess I don't understand how Twitter works. Apparently he changed his name back to BryanDanielson and someone took the newly free DanielBryanNXT name.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

scrilla said:


> lol at you guys thinking some of these signatures are real...


Yeah....

Other than Cenas there is no way in hell any of them are real and its beyond silly to think otherwise.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

> 3836. Pyro - Bring back Danielson. Also, I LOVE me some Jack Swagger. LOLOL.


:hmm:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> :hmm:


Oh dear god.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> :hmm:


I call BS.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

No way the Cornette one is real..

Cornette would say somethin like

THIS SHIT IS FUCKIN RETARDED! NOW WWE GAVE DIXIE ANOTHER FUCKIN GUY TO FUCK IN THE FUCKIN SHIT FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. I NEED A DOUBLE FUCKIN CHEESEBURGER. TUNE INTO ROH FUCK SAKE ITS REAL FUCKING WRASSLIN. FUCK VINCE RUSSO I'lL FUCKIN CHOKE HIME WITH A TIE. OH AND BUY MY FUCKIN MIDNIGHT EXPRESS FUCKIN SCRAP BOOK. FUCK!!!!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> No way the Cornette one is real..
> 
> Cornette would say somethin like
> 
> THIS SHIT IS FUCKIN RETARDED! NOW WWE GAVE DIXIE ANOTHER FUCKIN GUY TO FUCK IN THE FUCKIN SHIT FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. I NEED A DOUBLE FUCKIN CHEESEBURGER. TUNE INTO ROH FUCK SAKE ITS REAL FUCKING WRASSLIN. FUCK VINCE RUSSO I'lL FUCKIN CHOKE HIME WITH A TIE. OH AND BUY MY FUCKIN MIDNIGHT EXPRESS FUCKIN SCRAP BOOK. FUCK!!!!


Obviously but now you have trolls using Barack Obama,Raven,The Franchise and a couple fucking others!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol they are all trolls tbh.. sum1 prolly posted it on /b/ and now its all 4chan nerds


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

scrilla said:


> No way the Cornette one is real..
> 
> Cornette would say somethin like
> 
> THIS SHIT IS FUCKIN RETARDED! NOW WWE GAVE DIXIE ANOTHER FUCKIN GUY TO FUCK IN THE FUCKIN SHIT FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. I NEED A DOUBLE FUCKIN CHEESEBURGER. TUNE INTO ROH FUCK SAKE ITS REAL FUCKING WRASSLIN. FUCK VINCE RUSSO I'lL FUCKIN CHOKE HIME WITH A TIE. OH AND BUY MY FUCKIN MIDNIGHT EXPRESS FUCKIN SCRAP BOOK. FUCK!!!!


LMAO funny shit. I can't rep you though for some reason. Oh and the list of sigs comments are a blast to read. This is why a petition doesn't work online.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

> 3877.	Paul Roma Bring back Paul Roma too!


:lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr.Styles said:


> :lmao


:cuss::flip:gun::lmao:shocked::sad:

the seven emotions I have felt!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> 3880. Raven Ryder Get a life you wwe marks, like me.


oh wow never would have thought8*D


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> oh wow never would have thought8*D


8*D I know right!!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys.. if didn't notice JR's last blog on Bryan's situation:

"*On Bryan Danielson's Release:* Bryan's release from WWE was a head scratcher but none of us likely know exactly what caused this matter to occur. I know that I don't. I do know that I am a fan of the young man's work and wouldn't be surprised to see him back in WWE in the future. If he made a mistake, hopefully it was simply a human error and those sorts of indiscretions are forgivable over time or at least they are in my eyes. BTW I am not going to sign any petitions demanding Bryan's return, stop the pain please, sent to this website and suggest that this exercise, no matter how magnanimous it may seem, is a waste of time. Nonetheless it's a free country so have at it. *Bryan was arguably the most talked about, most talented guy on NXT's first season and I just don't think that we've seen the last of him in WWE and that is not 'official' but merely my opinion. Bryan can become a star in WWE and I hope that opportunity presents itself for this respectful, young man of high character who is deserving of all the good things that can come his way. Call me an optimist if you choose but I think that this matter will have a happy ending. *"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If the firing is real I will be so angry that "WWE" will no longer appear as my favorite promotion on my profile page! :cuss:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> If the firing is real I will be so angry that "WWE" will no longer appear as my favorite promotion on my profile page! :cuss:


Hahahahahaha, awesome. Fight the power!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah it was real.. I watched the replay of Raw on Universal HD and the AM Raw and Danielson's parts were edited out.. lol i dont evne think WWE would go that far just for a work.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Yeah it was real.. I watched the replay of Raw on Universal HD and the AM Raw and Danielson's parts were edited out.. lol i dont evne think WWE would go that far just for a work.


but honestly the wwe hardly lifted a finger. they just made a "daniel bryan is released" article and the internet wrestling community erupted like a mofo.


----------



## Hijo Rudicio (Jan 9, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> but honestly the wwe hardly lifted a finger. they just made a "daniel bryan is released" article and the internet wrestling community erupted like a mofo.


And with what purpose? If only 10% of Raws normal US-audience know about it and care, the petition will get 450.000 votes. I don't believe. Besides this, you also can vote twice with two email adresses, and everybody in the world can vote.

So I expect ONE MILLION votes!!
...
NOT!
lmao

The internet coummunity doesn't count and the wwe is NOT making storylines for us. Get over it, Bryans release is real. It's damn real.


----------



## Lowesta888 (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!!!!


- Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) wrote the following on his Twitter account today about his WWE release: 

"Biding my time, waiting for the right moment to speak." 


THANK YOU NODQ.COM


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lowesta888 said:


> UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> - Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) wrote the following on his Twitter account today about his WWE release:
> ...


posted already like 1,000 pages ago.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

4063.	Austin101 I tried to write a 15,000 word essay detailing my play-by-play thoughts on this, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is surely one of the most longest threads in this forum.. i'm right?


----------



## RaiderRock (Jun 14, 2010)

this is just insane


----------



## ravenl0rd (Nov 28, 2006)

This story has really struck a nerve. I smell a rehiring.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/exclusive-major-danielsonwwe-details-will-he-return-104421


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ravenl0rd said:


> This story has really struck a nerve. I smell a rehiring.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/article/exclusive-major-danielsonwwe-details-will-he-return-104421





> I was told that it is well known amongst wrestlers and employees in WWE that blatant choke holds with weapons or the ring ropes are not allowed in WWE, and the reason why is directly because of the events which occurred during the Chris Benoit tragedy.


Does that "news site" care to explain why the JBL/Jericho feud was centered around them choking each other?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> *Bryan was arguably the most talked about, most talented guy on NXT's first season and I just don't think that we've seen the last of him in WWE and that is not 'official' but merely my opinion. Bryan can become a star in WWE and I hope that opportunity presents itself for this respectful, young man of high character who is deserving of all the good things that can come his way. Call me an optimist if you choose but I think that this matter will have a happy ending. *"


If this report struck a nerve, it surely follow JR's last blog.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

revolutiongen23 said:


> This is surely one of the most longest threads in this forum.. i'm right?


U can't just fire the American Dragon and not expect an implosion


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

He should go else where on the 91st day and there after. Then in about 10 years we can have him come back to WWE and fued with Vince at Wrestlamania for screwing him long ago, then he can become general manager of Raw after he wins.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Hey guys.. if didn't notice JR's last blog on Bryan's situation:
> 
> "*On Bryan Danielson's Release:* Bryan's release from WWE was a head scratcher but none of us likely know exactly what caused this matter to occur. I know that I don't. I do know that I am a fan of the young man's work and wouldn't be surprised to see him back in WWE in the future. If he made a mistake, hopefully it was simply a human error and those sorts of indiscretions are forgivable over time or at least they are in my eyes. BTW I am not going to sign any petitions demanding Bryan's return, stop the pain please, sent to this website and suggest that this exercise, no matter how magnanimous it may seem, is a waste of time. Nonetheless it's a free country so have at it. *Bryan was arguably the most talked about, most talented guy on NXT's first season and I just don't think that we've seen the last of him in WWE and that is not 'official' but merely my opinion. Bryan can become a star in WWE and I hope that opportunity presents itself for this respectful, young man of high character who is deserving of all the good things that can come his way. Call me an optimist if you choose but I think that this matter will have a happy ending. *"


JR let me thinking that Danielson will indeed return to the WWE!! dunno if you guys have the same opinion


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

See thats the thing I'm pretty sure Danielson knew about the ring ropes thing(looking at you heath slater) but a tie is not the same thing and if everyone in the company knew this was against the rules why have the camera man pan in on it.
If Danielson has to be the fall guy because the WWE is a slave to their sponsors this is a joke. If they are planning on rehiring him than the only people hurting are the fans who have to miss him for 3 months over this BS.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

thelegendkiller said:


> U can't just fire the American Dragon and not expect an implosion


Yeah.. When you are talking about the best in the world, like "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson been released(or not), u can expect an implosion, like a nuclear bomb


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is all just so crazy.
It's amazing how this erupted the IWC so quickly, and for good reason.
I guess the only thing we can do is just wait and see.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> See thats the thing I'm pretty sure Danielson knew about the ring ropes thing(looking at you heath slater) but a tie is not the same thing and if everyone in the company knew this was against the rules why have the camera man pan in on it.
> If Danielson has to be the fall guy because the WWE is a slave to their sponsors this is a joke. If they are planning on rehiring him than the only people hurting are the fans who have to miss him for 3 months over this BS.


The dirtsheets are reporting that in this case, Danielson was the "Scapegoat".. so it's sad, that he has to pay the price :/


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

revolutiongen23 said:


> so it's sad, that he has to pay the price :/


HAHAHAHA...Money, Money, Money, Money, Moneeeeeeeyyyyy


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

If the WWE discovered that they can mess with the IWC using the Internet, and this all end up been an angle.. Kudoos to the WWE..cuz they are really messing with our heads.. EVEN CENA WITH HIS TWITTS.. that's weird


----------



## ravenl0rd (Nov 28, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> If the WWE discovered that they can mess with the IWC using the Internet, and this all end up been an angle.. Kudoos to the WWE..cuz they are really messing with our heads.. EVEN CENA WITH HIS TWITTS.. that's weird


I agree. If this is an angle, excellent job so far. Give whoever is running it a raise. I doubt it is, though.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

ravenl0rd said:


> I agree. If this is an angle, excellent job so far. Give whoever is running it a raise. I doubt it is, though.


It could be an angle, it couldn't be an angle.. John Cena's twitter messages, made me believe that maybe, just maybe this is angle.. So let's see if the dirtsheets won't speculate anything anymore..


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

If this is an angle, the IWC is going to implode even further.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Fired for choking someone over a tie? I bet most children in the audience don't even own a tie, nor know what one is for that matter. I'm also willing to bet that most children don't even know who Chris Benoit was.

My main concern now is how they will play out the invasion storyline, since Danielson was obviously a huge part in this angle and also the fact that the WWE probably had huge plans for him as well. However, if this is all revealed as a work on Monday night RAW, then... DAMN!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

squared circle said:


> However, if this is all revealed as a work on Monday night RAW, then... DAMN!


That wouldn't work. 90% of the audience would be unaware that he has been fired.


----------



## Hijo Rudicio (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant understand how anybody can even think of an angle. Do you really - really - think, the wwe does an angle about chris benoit and choking while Linda is candidating for senat? You must be kidding me. Have you watched the product lately (last 2 years)? 
This is so far beyond reality...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did they have to fire him for that? if he had to be punished why not just suspend him or give him a warning to never do it again, it seem's really extreme to just fire him for something he did'nt really know was that bad he thought he was just making the invasion seem more intense by doing what he did.

Also did'nt John Cena choke Randy Orton out with a pair of handcuffs a while back? why was'nt there a buzz about that how's that any different besides the fact that it was there poster boy doing it?

This is just bullshit wwe had one of the best wrestlers in the world and they just fired him like he was a nothing jobber that they did'nt need.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgil_85 said:


> That wouldn't work. 90% of the audience would be unaware that he has been fired.


I know that but Danielson is huge on the internet. So that's what they could be aiming for. I don't see it happening now to be honest, with John Cena even mentioning it on his twitter account. Oh well.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Virgil_85 said:


> That wouldn't work. 90% of the audience would be unaware that he has been fired.


If Dragon returns really, making an appearence.. we need Ron Simmons to say.. DAMN!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a work. It's real.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Not a work. It's real.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


If only you had come in 3000 posts ago, you could have saved us all a lot of hassle.


----------



## Hijo Rudicio (Jan 9, 2010)

squared circle said:


> I know that but Danielson is huge on the internet. So that's what they could be aiming for. I don't see it happening now to be honest, with John Cena even mentioning it on his twitter account. Oh well.


Bryan Danielsons most watched Non-WWE match or video has 90.000 hits in two years on youtube. Rey vs the great khali has 7 millions. Danielson isn't huge on the internet. 90.000 in 2 years are 2 percent of Raw's WEEKLY audience.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Not a work. It's real.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


i'm out of opinions about this subject.. cuz dirtsheets are telling one thing, Castagnoli, Gabe are telling other things.. Cena and JR are making us understand that Dragon will indeed return, and the others, are making us believe that's legit.. 

WHAT SHOULD WE DO? DAMN!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm taking a wait and see attitude but more than likely it is true. It seems like too much hassle for it to be a work.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Hijo Rudicio said:


> Bryan Danielsons most watched Non-WWE match or video has 90.000 hits in two years on youtube. Rey vs the great khali has 7 millions. Danielson isn't huge on the internet. 90.000 in 2 years are 2 percent of Raw's WEEKLY audience.


maybe I was a little far-fetched on the huge part. But he still has a very strong following.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

The more this grows.. more there's mystery..

Bryan's message on twitter.. John Cena's rant on twitter.. Last JR Blog..

Dunno, maybe he's indeed released, and after the 90 day clause, rehired, dunno!!

I guess that we'll have to tune into RAW this monday.. NXT on Tuesday to see if MAYBE the mystery is cleared?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

http://corporate.wwe.com/

Haha, I've never been there before.
Carlito's release is mentioned but nothing on Bryan Danielson....yet

I was really laughing at this website cause one of the stats on the front page 
is that "Over 78% of the WWE audience is 18 and over".


----------



## ravenl0rd (Nov 28, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> http://corporate.wwe.com/
> 
> Haha, I've never been there before.
> Carlito's release is mentioned but nothing on Bryan Danielson....yet
> ...


True, but that website didn't mention any of the roster cuts that included Benjamin and Mickie either. More than likely, Carlito was mentioned to show that they are still doing wellness tests.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ravenl0rd said:


> True, but that website didn't mention any of the roster cuts that included Benjamin and Mickie either. More than likely, Carlito was mentioned to show that they are still doing wellness tests.


Ah, very true.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hijo Rudicio said:


> Bryan Danielsons most watched Non-WWE match or video has 90.000 hits in two years on youtube. Rey vs the great khali has 7 millions. Danielson isn't huge on the internet. 90.000 in 2 years are 2 percent of Raw's WEEKLY audience.


Rey vs. Great Khali is a bad example because they both have fanbases that include whole countries. But I see what you mean.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

We'll have to tune this monday on RAW guys.. Cuz this is a bunch of mysteries unsolved!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tune in for what? NXT are down to 7 men, Bryan is gone.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Tune in for what? NXT are down to 7 men, Bryan is gone.


Do u think that the NXT Invasion angle is hurten with Bryan's release?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Of course I do. Bryan was the best man of the group. Most entertaining also.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think the petition got deleted.. lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^Woah, looks like it did.
That's strange


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Petition was 99.999999% trolls anyway...


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

.BD said:


> Petition was 99.999999% trolls anyway...


anyway.. it's monday.. what the dirt sheets will invent this time? lol


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> ^Woah, looks like it did.
> That's strange


No it didnt click on sig


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Of course I do. Bryan was the best man of the group. Most entertaining also.


Agree with this. Out of all that mess and mayhem .......
who shined ? who caught your eye? whos antics were you talking about the next day?

Bryan fucking Danielson.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no the petition is still alive

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> no the petition is still alive
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels&1


yeah it's still going

just signed it

Only like 4.5k signatures tho
People need to get on it !!!! WWE isn't afraid of 5,000 people


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry to be a debbie downer, but when has a petition ever done anything? as far as bryan, like i said, i think this is legit. i'll eat crow (after i crap my pants) if he shows up on raw. i just can't see WWE doing a work that is targeted mostly towards the IWC.


----------



## Y2JProblem (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?bdaniels

Still up. Damn if this doesn't work we need to all buy tickets to the next RAW and have the entire arena chant his name all night nonstop. They can't escort an entire arena out.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

black_napalm said:


> sorry to be a debbie downer, but when has a petition ever done anything? as far as bryan, like i said, i think this is legit. i'll eat crow (after i crap my pants) if he shows up on raw. i just can't see WWE doing a work that is targeted mostly towards the IWC.


IDK .. sometimes I think Vince sits in his office thinking of ways to piss off IWC.

The petition could grab some attention , but I think John Cena backing Danielson is key. When the biggest player on your team wants something you go get it for him. Works that way in everything


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

well the petition started yesterday i believe so almost 5 k is pretty darn good.

at most those silly petitions get 500 lol


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Petitions aside, doesn't it strike anyone as odd that Vince McMahon essentially is allowing John Cena to break kayfabe and question the decision publicly like he did?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

John Cena can do whatever he please, he is the top star, after all.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Petitions aside, doesn't it strike anyone as odd that Vince McMahon essentially is allowing John Cena to break kayfabe and question the decision publicly like he did?


Not really, I just think he's kissing our asses, hoping that some of us will say: "OH look John is soo cool he's gonna help Danieleson. Yeey!!".


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Petitions aside, doesn't it strike anyone as odd that Vince McMahon essentially is allowing John Cena to break kayfabe and question the decision publicly like he did?


yes ...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> Petitions aside, doesn't it strike anyone as odd that Vince McMahon essentially is allowing John Cena to break kayfabe and question the decision publicly like he did?


John Cena knows who he is and what he can do. He's the Hogan (as far as popularity)of this era and has major pull. John is making Vince a ton of money so John Cena is going to get what John Cena wants. Especially since there isn't exactly anyone to replace him.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Would it not be more likely that the whole scenario is kayfabe and Cena signing the petition is part of a storyline so he can get Danielson back in the ring to get revenge for having his fcukin head kicked in?

hopefully anyway


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Not really, I just think he's kissing our asses, hoping that some of us will say: "OH look John is soo cool he's gonna help Danieleson. Yeey!!".


Oh get over yourself. Cena doesn't give a fuck if people hate him or not.

Cena knows Danielson in REAL LIFE. We don't. If anybody is to be upset at a firing it's somebody who ACTUALLY FUCKING KNEW HIM.

EDIT:
Does anyone else doubt the idea that the IWC makes up so little of the audience? I mean yes, it's still the *extreme minority* but I don't get how people can say we're less than 1% when you look at the sheer number of forums and fan sites online all over the internet. It's not like there's ever been a poll or a head count.

Maybe WWE HQ knows the real number and are using that to their advantage. Hell, making us wait all weekend has definetly increased Raw's buzz.


----------



## Superkick_Kid (May 7, 2007)

My guess is that Danielson is actually fired, WWE might give him their blessings to appear on a few ROH shows during his 90 day no complete period, then he'll eventually return to WWE shortly after the no compete period is over.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I honestly believe this isnt a work but legit. IF its a work, by all means great. If its legit, it would be the dumbest thing WWE has done ever


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

lol as if a 5k petition will make Vince even blink...especially since they're not even the more casual fan who buys PPVs and merchandise.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Also just to point out too. Almost half of these signatures are people mocking other wrestlers and celebrities to create lulz and a lot of them are people not signing their real names. Some people are signing Y2J or Jake M. What is that. People should sign their real names to take this seriously. Realistically though a lot of people have signed this the right way thus far, but if you think it's 5000 all clean sigs your sadly mistaken. The fake ones are really funny though.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

PowPow said:


> lol as if a 5k petition will make Vince even blink...*especially since they're not even the more casual fan who buys PPVs and merchandise.*


Impossible to tell. I signed and I do both, minus the trolls I'm sure many others do too.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Tune in for what? NXT are down to 7 men, Bryan is gone.


Thanks for telling us, Vince.


F4Wonline has a major report on Danielson situation, anyone a member?


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

4646.	Bryan Danielson Yes, I admit to choking him with that tie, but I HAD TIL FIVE


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

CM Punk:



> CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan's release at the SmackDown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony's face, threatening him.
> 
> source: LOP


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Swag said:


> CM Punk:


Wow, this actually is beginning to look more like a work with every post.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

If Danielson was release cause of the choking a tie sorry but WWE are hypocrite. 

When Jeff Hardy did Swanton Bombs from the top of a ladder, they didn't give a flying fuck about a 9-year-old kid who jumped off his roof with a homemade parachute.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really can't believe so many of you believe Bryan was really fired, lol. It's obviously just for storyline purposes, and same with this petition that Cena made, which from the kayfabe point of view, is kind of pathetic that he would actually try so much to get some guy who just attacked him re-hired. 

But anyway, Cena's twitter has been used as kayfabe for pretty much ever, so why would this be any different? Maybe they were just trying to get the fans more involved, or test how popular Bryan actually is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I really can't believe so many of you believe Bryan was really fired, lol. It's obviously just for storyline purposes, and same with this petition that Cena made, which from the kayfabe point of view, is kind of pathetic that he would actually try so much to get some guy who just attacked him re-hired.
> 
> But anyway, Cena's twitter has been used as kayfabe for pretty much ever, so why would this be any different? Maybe they were just trying to get the fans more involved, or test how popular Bryan actually is.


Exactly. Cena's twitter was ALWAYS kayfabe. I mean hell, he even said on his about how beat up and hurt he was from the NXT rooks, and he'll NEVER BACK DOWN AND NEVER SURRENDER! Even the way he talks is in full fledged Cena mode. Its definitely in Kayfabe.

Which is why he fact that he acknowledged how great of a person BRYAN(he used the real first name) was such a shock. Its either Cena breaking Kayfabe, or somehow proving that Danielson is still in kayfabe. "I'll sign the petition"? Come on. This guy is the franchise. He IS the WWE. The company is nothing without him. If he wanted something, Vince has to listen.

This will become more clear tonight on RAW. I maintain, something happened, something huge, but we just dont know what.

P.S As for the Punk choking Chimel thing, thats hysterical :lmao


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

If this is a work it may result in Danielson breaking away from the NXT stable and being a face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... are you saying you think he was actually fired or not? :side: (@ redeadening)

I thought Bryan 'changed his name' and everything after he was fired from NXT anyway, so Cena calling him by his first name isn't really a tell. The WWE have been using the internet for this feud and for a lot of what Bryan Danielson has done so far since entering the company, and I don't think this is any different. If he was actually released, I'll eat my laptop.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> So... are you saying you think he was actually fired or not? :side: (@ redeadening)
> 
> I thought Bryan 'changed his name' and everything after he was fired from NXT anyway, so Cena calling him by his first name isn't really a tell. The WWE have been using the internet for this feud and for a lot of what Bryan Danielson has done so far since entering the company, and I don't think this is any different. If he was actually released, I'll eat my laptop.


Its impossible to tell really, but all this internet meltdown. The tweets from Cena. The dirtsheets going in overdrive, the constant debate, I think hes not fired. And the thing that clinched it for me was Cena. I have never seen him act like this, and everything he says has to WWE approved.

IMO, its fake. But we wont know for sure till tonight eh?


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Which is why he fact that he acknowledged how great of a person BRYAN(he used the real first name) was such a shock.


It's hard to tell when he has two full names and Bryan is his first name in one and his last name in the other. 


> I really can't believe so many of you believe Bryan was really fired, lol. It's obviously just for storyline purposes,* and same with this petition that Cena made*, which from the kayfabe point of view, is kind of pathetic that he would actually try so much to get some guy who just attacked him re-hired.


Lol he didn't MAKE the petition. He just signed it. Bit of a difference


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, I thought he made it... even so, it's probably kayfabe. 

I mean it's like a storyline targeted for the IWC; they take a wrestler they know is universally loved here, and kayfabe fire him over something that is almost universally hated here. I think the WWE have made a side storyline especially for the IWC, which is why they are making it seem so legit. Which is a nice thing for them to do.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

redeadening said:


> P.S As for the Punk choking Chimel thing, thats hysterical :lmao


lol yes
That's why I love guys with indie roots. They can toss in little jokes that only IWC will pick up on because they understand the smarky fans.

Punk is the best


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Now I think this is a work, due to the Punk thing. If it was legit, he wouldn't of done that. I don't know, we will see tonight.


----------



## kingofkings86 (May 16, 2009)

Shame on WWE, if it's true


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Sums it up, IMO.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't even think Cena was actually tweeting. I thought that it would be his secretary or something.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't forget Punk did a similiar when Jeff Hardy left, so him mimicking what Bryan did isn't really confirmation its a work.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

So one of the other rumours is Mattel called in and complained lol


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Oh get over yourself. Cena doesn't give a fuck if people hate him or not.
> 
> Cena knows Danielson in REAL LIFE. We don't. If anybody is to be upset at a firing it's somebody who ACTUALLY FUCKING KNEW HIM.
> 
> ...



lol at the IWC being less than 1%, thats absurdly low. Remember when Matt was fired about the Lita and Edge stuff? Only the IWC could have known about that yet Lita and Edge were booed out of the building night after night and loud "we want Matt" chants rang out.

Only the IWC hates Cena, yet he gets booed out of buildings with semi regularity. 

If the IWC was less than 1% neither of these things could possibly have happened.

Some cities are smarkier than others, but in 2010 EVERY wrestling fan would have the internet, what percentage of them read about wrestling online? Surely more than 1%. It probably moves between 10% and 50% of the audience depending on the city.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alkomesh2 said:


> lol at the IWC being less than 1%, thats absurdly low. Remember when Matt was fired about the Lita and Edge stuff? Only the IWC could have known about that yet Lita and Edge were booed out of the building night after night and loud "we want Matt" chants rang out.
> 
> Only the IWC hates Cena, yet he gets booed out of buildings with semi regularity.
> 
> ...


And people may not know this, but wrestling fans TALK to each other. If I was a mark sitting in a wrestling event, and I'm wondering what happened to a certain wrestler, I'd ask teh guy next to me, who happens to be a smark, and he would tell me how injustly someone was fired. I would then be shocked and go on to pass it along. And those people pass it on further. And on, and one, until eventually, the entire arena knows about the shit that went down. And thus, they make their voices heard.

Plus, smarks are pretty powerful a-holes. Dont believe me? Just ask Shawn in Survivor Series 1996.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I find it funny that some people here actually believe all those wrestlers signed the petitions. :lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

BB Dog said:


> Don't forget Punk did a similiar when Jeff Hardy left, so him mimicking what Bryan did isn't really confirmation its a work.


Yup, Punk doing that says NOTHING.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jethro said:


> Yup, Punk doing that says NOTHING.


except for that Punk is hilarious and wicked cool


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If Bryan is mentioned tonight, then it's probably a work or they plan to bring him back in a few months.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> lol at the IWC being less than 1%, thats absurdly low. Remember when Matt was fired about the Lita and Edge stuff? Only the IWC could have known about that yet Lita and Edge were booed out of the building night after night and loud "we want Matt" chants rang out.
> 
> Only the IWC hates Cena, yet he gets booed out of buildings with semi regularity.
> 
> ...


8*D This! This!! Thissssssss!!!!
The IWC is incredibly big, you people forget the power of the internet.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends what you consider the IWC. A vast amount of the fanbase would read news sites. Only a small amount would be actual smarks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And the drama continues. Not long to go until Raw and then everybody will have a much better idea of what is going on. If it is a work then Vince McMahon is actually God and he has owned the shit out of the IWC/net fans/whatever you want to call them. If not, it seems like he will be back when WWE thinks the time is right. I really could care less. The NXT angle won't suffer without him and I'm not attached to him at all. If he comes back, great. If not, it's no biggie.

That petition is awesome though. Some of the responses are hilarious. Good on Cena for signing it too. I don't think Danielson could ask for anybody better to have his back. Other than HHH and/or Taker lol.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol yes
> That's why I love guys with indie roots. They can toss in little jokes that only IWC will pick up on because they understand the smarky fans.
> 
> Punk is the best


You don't have to be IWC to pick that up. Everyone who watched RAW saw what Bryan did.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This could just be some sick sick ploy to get IWC/smarks to like Cena.
He gets booed in almost every arena and he's supposed to be a face. He get's huge "You Can't Wrestle" chants that ruin his promos and matches for him.








sooooooooooooooooooo
WWE signs an Indie God. IWC freaks the hell out , gets super happy , tunes in .. and then BAM.....fired.
We're mad and complaining yada yada yada.

And who comes in to save the day???????
John Cena and his twitter.
I mean , when I heard Cena was going to bat for Danielson I marked a little.
So Vince's evil plan? Get our hero in trouble so his hero saves him ... then we side with his guy.
That son of a bitch !


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

adri17 said:


> 8*D This! This!! Thissssssss!!!!
> The IWC is incredibly big, you people forget the power of the internet.


If you consider 10% to be incredibly big.....

People seem to forget that this isn't the late 90s anymore and the internet is mainstream now.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Shelton's signature seems very legit.


ROFL.



A Random Person said:


> Some that seem legit but are unconfirmed are:
> 
> Zach Ryder
> Shelton Benjarman
> ...


You really must be pigshit thick if you think that Cornette knows what an i-petition is. None of those are legit.

Its a petition full of 13 year olds who think that they're funny.



revolutiongen23 said:


> Hey guys.. if didn't notice JR's last blog on Bryan's situation:
> 
> "*...will have a happy ending.*"


Like Bret Hart's GM tenure?

-

Anyway, my take on as this is that its still a work. I don't even think RAW will necessarily give the game away. Maybe a subtle hint or something right at the end. I expect him to maybe appear at the next PPV or something similar. The only give aways will be Justin Roberts selling his sore throat or wearing the same tie.

I'll only believe it to be legit when Bryan Danielson does an interview with a credible journalist and says it himself. Either that or turns up in another company.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think we should fire Justin Roberts for wearing a tie. If it wasn't there, none of this would be a problem.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> According to several sources within WWE, John Cena's latest tweet concerning Bryan Danielson's WWE release has garnered Cena quite a bit of heat amongst the boys in the locker room. The general feeling amongst the talent is that they are all part of a major work, as Cena has been curiously outspoken about the release of Bryan Danielson. It is unlikely that a WWE star would ever publicly criticize a decision made by the company, so a lot the guys in the back feel that Cena is in on something that they are not aware of.
> 
> I was told that for the most part John Cena's Tweets, as well as many of the Tweets posted by WWE talent, are worked. WWE has told the talent to create Twitter accounts to help reach out to the internet fans as well as help establish the company's online presence.
> 
> ...


wow. Cena has some guts to do that considering he knew he was going together heat for it


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Swag said:


> wow. Cena has some guts to do that considering he knew he was going together heat for it


All that report says is speculation.

They just changed "Everyone on the internet" to "Boys in the back" to make it sound official


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> 8*D This! This!! Thissssssss!!!!
> The IWC is incredibly big, you people forget the power of the internet.


and you overestimate it.

The fans are in a high number, sure. But the number of ones who could give a flying fuck are much much lower.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Any chance it could be something about Daniel Bryan redebuting as Bryan Danielson ?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Yeah....
> 
> Other than Cenas there is no way in hell any of them are real and its beyond silly to think otherwise.





Cycløps said:


> I find it funny that some people here actually believe all those wrestlers signed the petitions. :lmao





Shirley Crabtree said:


> You really must be pigshit thick if you think that Cornette knows what an i-petition is. None of those are legit.
> 
> Its a petition full of 13 year olds who think that they're funny.


Uh, well contrary to your expert opinions, there are A FEW signatures that appear to be quite legitimate, and it would make no sense for them to be fake. Coming from people like Zack Ryder and Austin, who are VERY active on Twitter, it seems like they could very well have seen Cena's updates, or had the petition sent to them from someone. So don't sit here and tell us that we're assholes for believing that a few of them are real.




ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Also just to point out too. Almost half of these signatures are people mocking other wrestlers and celebrities to create lulz and a lot of them are people not signing their real names. Some people are signing Y2J or Jake M. What is that. People should sign their real names to take this seriously. Realistically though a lot of people have signed this the right way thus far, but if you think it's 5000 all clean sigs your sadly mistaken. The fake ones are really funny though.


You know, I never would have guessed.




dan_marino said:


> But anyway, Cena's twitter has been used as kayfabe for pretty much ever, so why would this be any different? Maybe they were just trying to get the fans more involved, or test how popular Bryan actually is.





Optikk said:


> I didn't even think Cena was actually tweeting. I thought that it would be his secretary or something.


Was "his secretary" tweeting this last night? 


> Cenation. Thank you for letting me vent. Be well. Game 5 was unreal. Only thing that would make my day would be some snatch...and clean.


Is snatch a part of kayfabe? Is that going to be on his next t-shirt? Sure, most of his updates might be in character, but last night it seems as if Cena was just being a regular guy.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

The CM Punk Chimel tie gab means nothing, He [CM] mentioned Jeff Hardy on TV when Jeff had left, but this Cena connection really is intriguing, I mean Cena's never been so critical of anything WWE have done.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

> So don't sit here and tell us that we're assholes for believing that a few of them are real


Who mentioned that 'you' were "assholes"? I simply pointed out that Jim Cornette is an stubborn old man and that anyone can write "Woo Woo Woo" on a petition.

'Shelton Benjamin's' signature was a blatant Shelton fanboy post. "Held back durp!". 

You've gone on a defensive rant for no apparent reason there.

Also, do I need to point out that 'snatch and clean' is a weightlifting term?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This petiton is going well i clicked on it again a few minutes ago went from 5016 to 5072 in about 30 seconds


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Do I need to point out that 'snatch and clean' is a weightlifting term?


But the way he said it is the same way someone would slyly say "I love pussy....cats."

Just making sure you know "snatch" is a slang term for vagina


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Who mentioned that you were "assholes"? I simply pointed out that Jim Cornette is an stubborn old man and that anyone can write "Woo Woo Woo" on a petition.
> 
> 'Shelton Benjamin's' signature was a blatant Shelton fanboy post. "Held back durp!".
> 
> You've gone on a defensive rant for no apparent reason there.


You said "none of these are real." I'd like to point out that there are MULTIPLE signatures per wrestler, so the Zack Ryder one that ways "Woo Woo Woo" isn't the one I'm referring to, and the Shelton one that says "Why didn't I get a petition?" isn't the one I'm referring to. Not sure if you've actually seen the ones that we think are real, but I suppose it's not that big of a deal. The fact is that there is speculation that some actual wrestlers have participated in this petition, be it pointless or not, and some people are just simply coming in here and saying "They're all fake, the firing is real, you're all idiots, I know everything."

We're speculating. Forgive me if I'm a bit defensive, I've been sick all week and this is the most excitement I've had!




Shirley Crabtree said:


> Do I need to point out that 'snatch and clean' is a weightlifting term?


Did not know that, neither did a lot of people last night. Honest mistake on my part.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Just making sure you know "snatch" is a slang term for *vagina*


A what?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Until yesterday, I thought this was real, but I can't escape the feeling it MIGHT, just MIGHT be a work. A couple of things have made me think it. Danielson's tweet from yesterday, what Cena said and just my thoughts in general. The WWE has been reported to want to shift toward more realistic and edgier storylines and I just can't escape the thought it may just be a work.

It probably won't, but at this moment in time, I just don't know.

If it turns out to be a work, then I will bow down at McMahon's greatness.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The only thing that makes me question if cena was in kayfabe or not was this "the only thing that would make my day better would be some smatch":lmao is this something "the champ" super cena would say?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> This could just be some sick sick ploy to get IWC/smarks to like Cena.
> He gets booed in almost every arena and he's supposed to be a face. He get's huge "You Can't Wrestle" chants that ruin his promos and matches for him.
> 
> 
> ...


There is a big difference between the IWC and assholes. The ECW crowd is a great example of some overlap. Those guys were a bunch of bitter, immature, fucking idiots. Remember the shit they chanted? Lets break it down shall we:

*You cant wrestle!*
Ridiculous, John Cena can wrestle circles around 90% of the roster, including the man he was in the ring with, who is a spotmonkey who uses the crowd and pops just as much as Cena does. RVD is a man who relies on SPOTZ! and botches like crazy. Cena is a man who can chain wrestle, tell a story in the ring, and plays his in-ring character perfectly.

*Same Old Shit!*
Right, John Cena, the guy who has only been around since 2003, who has an evolving character is the 'same old shit'. Unlike RVD ofcourse who has been milking the same fucking gimmick since 1999. And who's moveset hasnt changed AT ALL in that time either.

*Cena Sucks!*
No my friends, Cena does not Suck. He is the most famous wrestler in the world. Makes millions of dollars. Is living out his childhood dream in the WWE. He is the face of the company and will go down as one of the greatest ever. But you know who does suck? You guys. The idiots stupid enough to pay to see a guy they dont like, still living in their parents' basements, and unwilling to let of the past.

So yeah, Those guys are idiots and assholes. The only major time the smarks helped the product was KOTR 1995 and Survivor Series 1996.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

> 5095. Mr Gene Snitsky It wasn't my fault!


Just seen that


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This better be a work.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol the ECW crowd are the biggest smarks there are, the s stands for stupid not smart though. They are better than the TNA crowd only 'cause they aren't as retarded and come up with better and original chants.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I laughed at this petition signature; 
5092....Lance Cade ....Welp, there goes the last of HBK's guys. At least Daniel didn't get taken from anything important like me.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> A what?


*unzips pants*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> *unzips pants*


I <3 Bush.


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

Vince: Bryan is fired.
IWC: You're trollin'!
Vince: No I'm not trollin' im Vince McMahon.

Even if today only 7 NXT guys invading again. Even if they don't mention Danielsons name tonight. Nobody can be sure if it's a work or not.
If it is a work and Vince is trolling all of the internets, he has no reason to stop today. He can let this hole thing blow up more and more, while officially everything looks legit he can prepare for the one moment Danielson will pop out. It's far more unexpectable than the Hardy-Drew angle, even if matt seems still to try to make it look more real with his videos about sneaking around backstage of WWE shows.
On the other hand, if this all is legit, everything will look the same, except the fact, that Danielson will not pop out somewhen.

If i were Vince, I'd try to troll us (the IWC) as long as possible.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Well it's a work to me for until he re appears on WWE TV and then ends the work.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

SJFC said:


> The only thing that makes me question if cena was in kayfabe or not was this "the only thing that would make my day better would be some smatch":lmao is this something "the champ" super cena would say?


Cena is married too so its unlikely that he was talking about Sex and as someone pointed out snatch and clean are terms used in weightlifting although I admit the context he used it in was most definitely referring to sex. Odd Cena would post something like that made me think it wasn't really him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

redeadening said:


> There is a big difference between the IWC and assholes. The ECW crowd is a great example of some overlap. Those guys were a bunch of bitter, immature, fucking idiots. Remember the shit they chanted? Lets break it down shall we:
> 
> *You cant wrestle!*
> Ridiculous, John Cena can wrestle circles around 90% of the roster, including the man he was in the ring with, who is a spotmonkey who uses the crowd and pops just as much as Cena does. RVD is a man who relies on SPOTZ! and botches like crazy. Cena is a man who can chain wrestle, tell a story in the ring, and plays his in-ring character perfectly.
> ...






1st of all almost everything you said is completely subjective. 
LOL at Cena being a good chain wrestler , but if those are your standards you are entitled to them. 
I'm sorry if flashy and exciting is considered being a spot monkey. Some people enjoy high flying , back flips off the top of a cage , standing SSP craziness.
Some people like mat wrestling. No reason why ones>the other.
I'm sorry Cena's high spots that were highly talked about have all relied on props (spot lights , cars etc). Cena's wrestling ability isn't as bad as advertised , it's about average , nothing great. And sure Cena does well and commits to this character. So does RVD.
RVD is a pioneer , a trend setter and a legend. A lot of wrestlers milk "the same gimmick" their entire career. Why change a gimmick that sells? RVD has broke his body to entertain people time and time again.
I'd argue that Hogan is still the most famous wrestler in the world. He had his reality show , headlines in the papers and magazines (good and bad) ,movies , a ton of commercials , and when you bring up wrestling to someone that doesn't know wrestling , they're going to mention Hogan 90% of the time. A lot of the time they're say Flair , Rock or Stone Cold ... but I'd say Cena is top 10... prob 5th or 6th-ish
I'm pretty sure smarks pay their money to other people others on the card. It just happens that Cena is there too. It's like going to see your favorite band , sometimes you have to stick through some opening bands you don't like. I can't remember that last time I saw a card and said "I'm going to this for that one guy!"
RVD has made plenty of money as well , pretty sure he isn't begging in the streets.

Many different walks of life follow wrestling , so saying someone is loserish because they are critical of their wrestling and refuse to blindly follow someone is a pretty ignorant statement.
I consider myself a smark and not only do I not live in my parents basement , I have my own APT in Las Vegas , I make 80k+ a year playing poker and I'm only 23.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Cena would not make a petition, he has too much power. Cena would bust through Vince's and lay down the law.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> Do I need to point out that 'snatch and clean' is a weightlifting term?


Cena posted a tweet a couple weeks back saying he was off for some snatch. Not noticing he is also a fucking bodybuilder, everybody assumed he meant pussy. He then followed up with another tweet saying for anyone interpreting snatch as a dirty word, google "olympic weight lifting snatch and clean" (or something like that).

Basically to the people who usually follow Cena on twitter, they get the in-joke. To everybody else, they scream conspiracy :no:



> Odd Cena would post something like that made me think it wasn't really him.


Just because he plays a clean gimmick on TV today it doesn't mean the man can't make a joke. When he was in his rapper gimmick he made jokes about swapping tag team partners in order to get a one night stand with Sable.

He's a human being.


> Amongst speculation that Bryan Danielson's WWE firing was merely a formality, and that he might be brought back after his 90 day no-compete clause expires, John Cena opportunistically decides to post a "rant" about the company's decision to fire him. Red flag alert. Cena has NEVER been critical of a WWE decision in the past, yet he seems to be about this particular managerial choice.


Cena has only had twitter for what, two months? And maybe, by some fluke of possibility here, nothing atrocious has happened in that time.

Why does nobody understand the concept of "There's a first time for everything"? Maybe Vince IS teasing the IWC. Just because it hasn't happened before doesn't mean it never will.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

He hardly ranted against the company decision he just said he was disappointed by the release which he said about Carlito too.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't understand why they have to wait for the 90 day no-compete clause, doesn't that just hinder him from competing in other promotions?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Gjelten said:


> I don't understand why they have to wait for the 90 day no-compete clause, doesn't that just hinder him from competing in other promotions?


Its to stop for instance, Danielson showing up tomorrow night on TNA. Of course if TNA's pockets were big enough to pay for the breach of contract it would be meaningless.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Cena posted a tweet a couple weeks back saying he was off for some snatch. Not noticing he is also a fucking bodybuilder, everybody assumed he meant pussy. He then followed up with another tweet saying for anyone interpreting snatch as a dirty word, google "olympic weight lifting snatch and clean" (or something like that).
> 
> Basically to the people who usually follow Cena on twitter, they get the in-joke. To everybody else, they scream conspiracy :no:


Ahh, that makes sense of that whole thing now, haha. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> A what?


tee hee hee, he said vagina on the internet.

In related news, Batista has become a vag-atarian


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Ridiculous, John Cena can wrestle circles around 90% of the roster, including the man he was in the ring with, who is a spotmonkey who uses the crowd and pops just as much as Cena does. RVD is a man who relies on SPOTZ! and botches like crazy. Cena is a man who can chain wrestle, tell a story in the ring, and plays his in-ring character perfectly.


Cena is just a mannequin for WWE's wardrobe department. He really isn't _that_ great. You can always spot the average/bland workers by the amount of matches they need to win to stay over IMO. Hogan was physically limited in his ability to show the fans that he should be taken seriously as a tough guy, so they had to promote the hell out of him, putting him over monster after monster. 

Some of RVD's Japan work, and the height of his ECW run, arguably eclipsed anything anyone has ever done. Its a pity he didn't give a fuck anymore by the time he got to the WWF and its a pity he is totally unprofessional. Cena is a classic example of someone who is as inoffensive as you can get, therefore is a safe bet for a company like WWE.

The fact that we are in a 3 million page thread about a guy who completely broke WWE's mould and then got 'fired' for pulling someone's tie a bit too hard is testament to what is required to get on top in WWE (and maybe life in general), malleability.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Its to stop for instance, Danielson showing up tomorrow night on TNA. Of course if TNA's pockets were big enough to pay for the breach of contract it would be meaningless.


Yeah, I know, maybe I worded myself poorly. What i mean is why would the WWE have to wait for the 90 day clause to rehire him?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Gjelten said:


> I don't understand why they have to wait for the 90 day no-compete clause, doesn't that just hinder him from competing in other promotions?


It's primarily to let ensure that they arrival in a new company isn't completely fresh of their release from the old one, eg. Lex Luger returning to WCW for the first Nitro. Or even worse, to prevent something like Rick Rude quitting WWF in the wake of the Montreal Screwjob and, due to that weeks's Raw being pre-taped, seeing on both shows _at the same time_.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Gjelten said:


> I don't understand why they have to wait for the 90 day no-compete clause, doesn't that just hinder him from competing in other promotions?


I assumed it was a way for the released superstar to still get paid(not that much I might add) while they are looking for other employment opportunities.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was a work would they be having Cena, the guy he destroyed at the end of RAW, trying to help him out? lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Cena is just a mannequin for WWE's wardrobe department. He really isn't _that_ great. You can always spot the average/bland workers by the amount of matches they need to win to stay over IMO. Hogan was physically limited in his ability to show the fans that he should be taken seriously as a tough guy, so they had to promote the hell out of him, putting him over monster after monster.
> 
> Some of RVD's Japan work, and the height of his ECW run, arguably eclipsed anything anyone has ever done. Its a pity he didn't give a fuck anymore by the time he got to the WWF and its a pity he is totally unprofessional. Cena is a classic example of someone who is as inoffensive as you can get, therefore is a safe bet for a company like WWE.
> 
> The fact that we are in a 3 million page thread about a guy who completely broke WWE's mould and then got 'fired' for pulling someone's tie a bit too hard is testament to what is required to get on top in WWE (and maybe life in general), malleability.


I like RVD. Hes pretty fun to watch. I especially adore his matches with Jerry Lynn back in the original ECW. But I still maintain, the guy was spotty as fuck and botched like crazy. His work ethic is also garbage most of the time.

Cena can do amazing things, In 2007 there was no man in the world who could outpreform him in a big match situation. He could put on a classic with almost any man. His workrate was comparable to the legendary Flair 1989, Shawn 1996, Triple H 2000 and Austin 2001 runs. The guy even pulled a good match out of Khali. Khali for christ's sake! Hell, I've seen his match with Shawn in London several times. And while I adore Shawn, I realised that Cena was better than Shawn that night. He can play the face in peril role to a tee. Sure, it gets stale at times, but in terms of storytelling the man has no peer today. He took the WWE style of wrestling and perfected it. And when needed, he can chain wrestle.

His character still fucking blows though.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

After reading these reports and thinking about what we all know (from reading and more importantly shoot interviews) about the lockerroom, I hope for WWE's and Danielson's sake this is not a work.

If this is a work I can see it turning the lockerroom into a toxic environment. I've never been in a wrestling locker room, but after dozen of shoot interviews it is no secret the boys don't like being worked like this.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

For those (delusional) people who think this is a work, tell me, why would the WWE do this after having a major angle in which Bryan along with the other NXT guys were shoved into the spotlight? It's obvious Daniel Bryan was fired for being a crazy motherfucker out there at RAW. If I'm wrong, I'll be truly shocked.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Gjelten said:


> I don't understand why they have to wait for the 90 day no-compete clause, doesn't that just hinder him from competing in other promotions?


Depends, obviously they don't want a guy to show up on another TV show for a while, makes them look like they've jumped ship, like Hall in 1996.

Plus they get paid for the 90 days & if they've been in the WWE for a few years & put their road miles in it's a nice break for the wrestlers to take it easy for a month, recharge so to speak.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with whoever said the internet isnt underground anymore. I'm pretty sure alot of people that pay to go to shows that arent kids probably do read about wrestling on the internet. Its not underground anymore. I mean a facebook campaign got rage against the machine for christmas number 1 in the uk. THATS MASSIVE.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Gjelten said:


> Yeah, I know, maybe I worded myself poorly. What i mean is why would the WWE have to wait for the 90 day clause to rehire him?


Oh, well they don't have to is the easy answer, but 90 days is the longest they can leave it to let things blow over without any risk of Danielson starting work for someone else. No reason they couldn't resign him tomorrow if they wanted.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

my reasons for why it could be a work

- from day 1 you can see how the wwe viewed bryan danielson. you'd think for a guy they view highly of that vince would do anything in his power to keep danielson and try to solve the issue without firing danielson

- would wwe really put a dent in an angle so big?? sure it's not dead but it'll hurt the NXT stablr

- after monday we were all happy that we finally saw something that wasn't PG at all and something extremely edgy. we were all praising the wwe that we might be moving on from kids to teens. all of a sudden BAM, we get that what we saw was too edgy and everything had to be removed and danielson was fired. oh boy what a way to knock us down from our high right?? i mean it's not like the wwe knows a lot of fans hate the PG rating and what better way to make them more pissed off than to say what we saw wasn't suitable for tv


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> For those (delusional) people who think this is a work, *tell me, why would the WWE do this after having a major angle in which Bryan along with the other NXT guys were shoved into the spotlight?* It's obvious Daniel Bryan was fired for being a crazy motherfucker out there at RAW. If I'm wrong, I'll be truly shocked.


Because it has been proven that a lot of people pay attention to Bryan. Even though Wade Barrett won NXT, Bryan was the star. There is very little debate for that subject.

TNA was going into its *ahem* 2nd biggest PPV of the year, and WWE potentially found a way to completely shove all interest to the WWE end of the spectrum. 

NXT has been played up as an internet-friendly show. A lot of the commentating catered to Twitter, the WWE-Universe forums, and to a lesser extent, this one. 

Why would it be a shock to find that the poster-child for the internet show, might be involved in an internet work?

The NXT Rookie's twitter pages were going to be lit up with followers after what happened this past Monday, as was Cena's. WWE knew that the news of Bryan's release would spread like wildfire.

Whether or not the firing is legit, there is an angle taking place.

The timing of everything is very meticulous, but regardless, we'll see some angle confirmation either tonight or on Sunday.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Terrible news already children are imitating the actions of Daniel Bryan choking someone with a tie... Must have a Time machine seeing this was from the PG movie the 3 Ninjas.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/bio/

not sure if this was posted


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Terrible news already children are imitating the actions of Daniel Bryan choking someone with a tie... Must have a Time machine seeing this was from the PG movie the 3 Ninjas.


That movie was great, and it's a good point too lol

Considering they spiked that dudes drink too, that was a pretty hardcore pg movie by todays standards


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> For those (delusional) people who think this is a work, tell me, why would the WWE do this after having a major angle in which Bryan along with the other NXT guys were shoved into the spotlight? It's obvious Daniel Bryan was fired for being a crazy motherfucker out there at RAW. If I'm wrong, I'll be truly shocked.


Actually, that's exactly why people might think it's a work. The NXT rookies went out of control and demolished everything in sight and Bryan was the face of the attack basically, so they "fire" him, hoping he will never show up again etc etc. NXT continue to be rebels etc etc.

I don't think it's a work though.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

the dirtsheets are saying that after cenas twitter, more people in the company think its a work....take it for what its worth


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Raw will be on in a few hours

also sign the petition look at sig


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

INTRESTING!!

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/bio/

Now it doesnt even list him as eliminated! it doesnt mention his release either.....still on the roster??

Edit: Wait, it does list him as eliminated but, his bio's still there.


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> INTRESTING!!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/bio/
> 
> Now it doesnt even list him as eliminated! it doesnt mention his release either.....still on the roster??


ehhh... yes he is - that's just the bio - go to his "startpage"

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

danielson is on there but carlito isn't ... :hmm:

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> INTRESTING!!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/bio/
> 
> Now it doesnt even list him as eliminated! it doesnt mention his release either.....still on the roster??


It does say he's eliminated http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/danielbryan/

But still kind of fishy that he's still on the roster...


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

It takes a while to take these things down, normally they're still up for at least a couple of days after a release.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

we will see on RAW and yeah it takes a while to take them down


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

posting this on the new page

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwenxt/seasonone/

danielson is listed but carlito isn't(only tarver) ... so they remove the profiles of wellness violations?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Lawls at people who STILL thinks its a work. I can't wait to see the reaction if Danielson is on the ROH or TNA roster by September.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still confused over why Danielson hasn't talked about the release himself yet if this is indeed legit (Which I am now almost certain it is).


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> Lawls at people who STILL thinks its a work. I can't wait to see the reaction if Danielson is on the ROH or TNA roster by September.


Can we all just wait and see how this pans out instead of laughing at each other?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

the only thing making me think its a work is him tweeting in character. that aint really LOLZ worthy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What's to wait and see? He's gone, there's no work. Even if he comes back in a few months, he'll have just been re-hired rather than having never been released.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Lawls at people who STILL thinks its a work. I can't wait to see the reaction if Danielson is on the ROH or TNA roster by September.


God forbid anyone has an opinion different than yours. fpalm


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Swag said:


> wow. Cena has some guts to do that considering he knew he was going together heat for it


I've got a big feeling that this is an elaborate work. Let's see....

1) The Tweets were 16 hours ago. That's 1am UK time which was 7pm yesterday American time

2) This report appears on 06/13, i.e. less than 5 hours after the tweets

My feeling is that they are working the wrestling websites and basically telling them a 'pack of lies' as such, in a way so that it sounds believable. So they're being told about this 'invisible' heat towards Cena, yet, really(?) would there be heat towards Cena less than 5 hours after the tweets occured? I don't think so.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Can we all just wait and see how this pans out instead of laughing at each other?


It's pretty much been proving it's real any belief of it being a work now is just pure delusion seriously.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Danielson probably isn't in the position right now to talk about his release, which probably is why he left that short twitter message like anyone who gets released from WWE would do. As for Daniel Bryan still on the NXT Season 1 Roster page, it is probably because that page isn't relevant any more and so it will be awhile before they notice and remove him from it.

It all still seems legit but I guess we will find out tonight.

Added: I'm not trying to crush anyones opinions though. After all, thats all this thread is at this point, Speculation and personal opinions.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> It's pretty much been proving it's real any belief of it being a work now is just pure delusion seriously.


It's still a work to me damn it !


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> It's pretty much been proving it's real any belief of it being a work now is just pure delusion seriously.


As a TNA A-Lister who magically turned around overnight once that fad begun, you should know delusion.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

POLL: Daniel Bryan situation (add a number)

it's legit: 1

it's a work: 0


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> I've got a big feeling that this is an elaborate work. Let's see....
> 
> 1) The Tweets were 16 hours ago. That's 1am UK time which was 7pm yesterday American time
> 
> ...


I'm calling lol dirtsheets on that report. The stuff its saying Cena said, he never did. He didn't critise the companys decision, he just said he was sad Danielson is gone, he said much the same for Carlito.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Honestly, the next nine hours will be long as hell. I'm tired of reading about "Lawls guyz, u r SOO RONG~! Hez gone!" or "Of Course it's fake, y else wood Seena b menshuning him?!"

Oh, and if he's with the company, he wouldn't show up tonight. This is the best/worst thing that has happened in a long time and all the reports coming out are nothing but garbage speculation because nobody except Vince McMahon and Bryan Danielson knows what's happening.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

the bottom line is theres just too much on both sides that we dont know. all the sites--yknow, th sites you used to confirm it wasnt a work because wwe told everyone in the company--are now saying that the LOCKEROOM even thinks its a work due to cena.

we just don't know.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> What's to wait and see? He's gone, there's no work. Even if he comes back in a few months, he'll have just been re-hired rather than having never been released.


pretty much


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone give me a link to Bryan's twitter page?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

http://twitter.com/bryandanielson

Also whoever wrote that dirtsheet knows just as much about the lockerooms opinion as we do. They make things up. Its what they do.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Oh, and if he's with the company, he wouldn't show up tonight.


yep but that still won't stop from a lot saying 'i told you he was fired' ... if this is a work then they'll wait it out.


----------



## shrey511 (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, I'm from the UK and I want to know 2 things.

1. I know that Linda McMahon is running for Senate. So what exactly happens in this election? Do people have the right to vote for her?

2. If the answer to Q1 is affirmative, then can I or anyone here create a petition stating that "Do not vote for Linda McMahon! She has ruined the WWE!" or something on those lines...

I was about to create a petition like that moments ago. But I stopped and decided to ask you all the 2 questions that I have stated here.

Also, I guess it's better to wait until after RAW tonight before creating the petition. If it's a work, then no such petition...


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I like RVD. Hes pretty fun to watch. I especially adore his matches with Jerry Lynn back in the original ECW. But I still maintain, the guy was spotty as fuck and botched like crazy. His work ethic is also garbage most of the time.
> 
> Cena can do amazing things, In 2007 there was no man in the world who could outpreform him in a big match situation. He could put on a classic with almost any man. His workrate was comparable to the legendary Flair 1989, Shawn 1996, Triple H 2000 and Austin 2001 runs. The guy even pulled a good match out of Khali. Khali for christ's sake! Hell, I've seen his match with Shawn in London several times. And while I adore Shawn, I realised that Cena was better than Shawn that night. He can play the face in peril role to a tee. Sure, it gets stale at times, but in terms of storytelling the man has no peer today. He took the WWE style of wrestling and perfected it. And when needed, he can chain wrestle.
> 
> His character still fucking blows though.


Yea..better than Shawn..ehh??..In that case light years ahead of Undertaker


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> It's still a work to me damn it !


I can understand how Danielson fans feel due to the situation though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alkomesh2 said:


> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson
> 
> Also whoever wrote that dirtsheet knows just as much about the lockerooms opinion as we do. They make things up. Its what they do.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't totally understand why the WWE would need to fire him. Seems a bit harsh, even if there were outside forces.


----------



## shrey511 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hurry up, please!

Okay, I'm from the UK and I want to know 2 things.

1. I know that Linda McMahon is running for Senate. So what exactly happens in this election? Do people have the right to vote for her?

2. If the answer to Q1 is affirmative, then can I or anyone here create a petition stating that "Do not vote for Linda McMahon! She has ruined the WWE!" or something on those lines...

I was about to create a petition like that moments ago. But I stopped and decided to ask you all the 2 questions that I have stated here.

Also, I guess it's better to wait until after RAW tonight before creating the petition. If it's a work, then no such petition...


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

> 1. I know that Linda McMahon is running for Senate. So what exactly happens in this election? Do people have the right to vote for her?


No you don't vote in elections in America instead elections are elaborate dance offs.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> As a TNA A-Lister who magically turned around overnight once that fad begun, you should know delusion.


Um i was never an A-Lister incase you hadn't read my post since i joined i knew how to criticize both WWE & TNA. I don't seem to recall throwing out blind hate or fandom towards either.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

shrey511 said:


> Hurry up, please!
> 
> Okay, I'm from the UK and I want to know 2 things.
> 
> ...


Q1:Yes
Q2:IDK!!!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/48307/more-bryan-danielson-news-and-notes.html?p=1



> MORE BRYAN DANIELSON NEWS AND NOTES
> By Dave Scherer on 2010-06-14 10:52:11
> 
> There was a lot of talk among the TNA talents about Bryan Danielson's release from WWE. Everyone I spoke to feels it's a shoot and they think that it really stinks that Danielson ended up holding the bag for something that wasn't his fault. One TNA wrestler told me that it wouldn't stop people from going to work for WWE, since that is where a lot of wrestlers wanted to work since they were kids and they pay very well, but obviously they know that they are all on borrowed time from the minute they walk through the door.
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr.S said:


> Yea..better than Shawn..ehh??..In that case light years ahead of Undertaker


I said he was better than Shawn that night.

And Undertaker is better than both of them. Best Old School wrestler today.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Alkomesh2 said:


> No you don't vote in elections in America instead elections are elaborate dance offs.


To be fair, there was that one sit-up competition...


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it should just be simpler, each of the candidates should pick a superstar to wrestler for them, winner gets their candidate elected.

I can just see linda making a heel turn.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> To be fair, there was that one sit-up competition...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/48307/more-bryan-danielson-news-and-notes.html?p=1


Dave Scherer is a TNA mark, and is the biggest idiot over there at PWInsider.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought elections in America were based on how much money the people who run for it spend as well as who the corporations back. ^_^


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I thought elections in America were based on how much money the people who run for it spend as well as who the corporations back. ^_^


that is the same everywhere. I did a university research project on it and there is MORE corruption in britain then there is in america (and that is saying alot).

corperate donations run government. if you want, I can send you my paper.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Lawls at people who STILL thinks its a work. I can't wait to see the reaction if Danielson is on the ROH or TNA roster by September.


TBH I'll mark if this is a work, if he re-appears in ROH or if he wrestles Kurt Angle. No lose situation.



shrey511 said:


> Do not vote for Linda McMahon!


Vote Dragon? Shall I buy a maroon rosette off ebay?



BB Dog said:


> I thought elections in America were based on how much money the people who run for it spend as well as who the corporations back. ^_^


No, you're confusing that with WWE's booking process.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna give this NXT Stable a chance to take-off but if it doesn't I'm done with WWE and will take an extended break from their programming once again. I can't believe they fired Bryan Danielson for something so stupid. WWE can take their PG-Programming and shove it up their asses. The man did nothing wrong and busted his ass for years to get to the WWE, and then as soon as he makes it up to the main roster, you fire him?! I can't wait to see him show up in TNA and put on 5-Star matches with guys like Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, Amazing Red, Desmond Wolfe, Jay Lethal, and the list goes on and on. In TNA you can show the world why you are called the "American Dragon" and put on some of the greatest matches ever to grace a television screen.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I'm gonna give this NXT Stable a chance to take-off but if it doesn't I'm done with WWE and will take an extended break from their programming once again. I can't believe they fired Bryan Danielson for something so stupid. WWE can take their PG-Programming and shove it up their asses. The man did nothing wrong and busted his ass for years to get to the WWE, and then as soon as he makes it up to the main roster, you fire him?! I can't wait to see him show up in TNA and put on 5-Star matches with guys like Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, Amazing Red, Desmond Wolfe, Jay Lethal, and the list goes on and on. In TNA you can show the world why you are called the "American Dragon" and put on some of the greatest matches ever to grace a television screen.


or to get buried beyond recognition like nigel is being right now.

Main eventer in the indies > Jobber in a regional promotion


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I'm gonna give this NXT Stable a chance to take-off but if it doesn't I'm done with WWE and will take an extended break from their programming once again. I can't believe they fired Bryan Danielson for something so stupid. WWE can take their PG-Programming and shove it up their asses. The man did nothing wrong and busted his ass for years to get to the WWE, and then as soon as he makes it up to the main roster, you fire him?! I can't wait to see him show up in TNA and put on 5-Star matches with guys like Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, Amazing Red, Desmond Wolfe, Jay Lethal, and the list goes on and on. In TNA you can show the world why you are called the "American Dragon" and put on some of the greatest matches ever to grace a television screen.


Is it you or the other Batista mark that has given up on the WWE seven times in the last 6 months?


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

> 5012.	Raven Bryan Danielson, We all need a haven, a sanctuary, a place to hide, a place to escape, a place to dream and hope, a place where the darkness won't seem so frightening. So it is written, so it shall come to pass. But for some the darkness is a relentless enemy that cannot be eluded. And once the darkness senses your fear, once it senses your pain, it is never far behind. I can empathize with these people. I can understand their futilly, I can feel their hopelessness. I feel their pain... and Bryan... I feel yours.... .... oh and Tommy Dreamer you're still FATTY... "Quote The Raven, NEVERMORE" *Crucifix Pose*


wtf? XD some of you guys mimick them so good, especially the Steiner comments LOL


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> Earlier today, we reported that the Raw replay on Telemundo included the now infamous shot of Daniel Bryan choking Justin Roberts with his tie.
> 
> Well, Jose Roman sent word that on the two Raw replays on Universal HD, the shot of the tie-choking aired as well.
> 
> So, this act was so heinous that Bryan Danielson was released, but WWE certainly didn't go out of their way to make sure it wouldn't air three times since Friday (when Danielson was released).


......


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hispanic TV is a lot less "PG" than most stations. Heck, we love our skimpy and scantily clad women and violence erupted from futbol matches. 8*D Also can't forget bullfighting.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Hispanic TV is a lot less "PG" than most stations. Heck, we love our skimpy and scantily clad women and violence erupted from futbol matches. 8*D Also can't forget bullfighting.


Oh hell yea!! I Agree with that!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Hispanic TV is a lot less "PG" than most stations. Heck, we love our skimpy and scantily clad women and violence erupted from futbol matches. 8*D Also can't forget bullfighting.


True say, rating have changed over time aswell. back when it was released the ratings board didn't even want to give the origional excersist an R because it was so violent and gorey. Today, it wouldn't even tip PG-13.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Hispanic TV is a lot less "PG" than most stations. Heck, we love our skimpy and scantily clad women and violence erupted from futbol matches. 8*D Also can't forget bullfighting.


I heard you have naked big boobed chicks on your kids shows.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I heard you have naked big boobed chicks on your kids shows.


I've seen only a minimal amount of Spanish/Hispanic kids shows and we're a culture not afraid to embrace the sexual spirit of humankind. Well endowed women are replacing many well qualified personnel on newscasts all the time, especially in Argentina. It's the same for Brazil, which is Portugese. As for violence, AAA on Galavision has lots of blood, hardcore matches, and so on. Some of the bullfighting on Galavision is gruesome. Someone being choked by a neck tie in wrestling is hardly cause for concern on Telemundo or Mun2.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Im goin to say this is true.Only for the simple reason the WWE never used the internet to this extreme to fool the IWC before...Other wise this is the GREATEST angle ever!One thing is for sure,Everyone will be glued to RAW tonight!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I've seen only a minimal amount of Spanish/Hispanic kids shows and we're a culture not afraid to embrace the sexual spirit of humankind. Well endowed women are replacing many well qualified personnel on newscasts all the time, especially in Argentina. It's the same for Brazil, which is Portugese. As for violence, AAA on Galavision has lots of blood, hardcore matches, and so on. Some of the bullfighting on Galavision is gruesome. Someone being choked by a neck tie in wrestling is hardly cause for concern on Telemundo or Mun2.


Truly its a magnificent Culture.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Im goin to say this is true.Only for the simple reason the WWE never used the internet to this extreme to fool the IWC before...Other wise this is the GREATEST angle ever!One thing is for sure,Everyone will be glued to RAW tonight!


agree with your thought


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Truly its a magnificent Culture.


:lmao I think Bryan Danielson would find a niche in Latin American culture, at least.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I heard you have naked big boobed chicks on your kids shows.


link plz. **drools**


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I've seen only a minimal amount of Spanish/Hispanic kids shows and we're a culture not afraid to embrace the sexual spirit of humankind. Well endowed women are replacing many well qualified personnel on newscasts all the time, especially in Argentina. It's the same for Brazil, which is Portugese. As for violence, AAA on Galavision has lots of blood, hardcore matches, and so on. Some of the bullfighting on Galavision is gruesome. Someone being choked by a neck tie in wrestling is hardly cause for concern on Telemundo or Mun2.


I can say right here from Brazil, the women dominate in newscasting and even in soccer!! Dunno why this PG rating for WWE in USA, it's kinda stupid!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I really hope if it isn't a work that he doesn't end up in the sinkhole known as TNA Wrestling. He'll be jobbing to Abyss for months.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I really hope if it isn't a work that he doesn't end up in the sinkhole known as TNA Wrestling. He'll be jobbing to Abyss for months.


Poor Nigel Mcguinness


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

East said:


> Poor Nigel Mcguinness


If Nigel was in WWE he could fill very well JBL's shoes based on lariats!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

revolutiongen23 said:


> If Nigel was in WWE he could fill very well JBL's shoes based on lariats!


Nobody can fill JBL's shoes, knock it off.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> If Nigel was in WWE he could fill very well JBL's shoes based on lariats!


What was wrong with him? was it that he got injured, and could be injured again?

I have to start a rant here, i think that was B***S***

Look at taker's knees and hips
Look at Orton's shoulder
look at rey's knees
Look at edge's legs
or cena's pectorals

all of there people can very well reinjure themselves, and some of them have. If they were concerned about stars gettign injured, wouldn't all of them get fired?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah JBL retiring was a shame. He was one of the most entertaining heels ever.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah JBL retiring was a shame. He was one of the most entertaining heels ever.


he had a perfect voice and his texan accent made it better.

now today a lot of wrestlers, especially big guys have voices that do not fit their body.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> he had a perfect voice and his texan accent made it better.
> 
> now today a lot of wrestlers, especially big guys have voices that do not fit their body.


WWE Lacks JBL, and needs to rehire Bryan!


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

There's something I remember Gorilla Monsoon saying once that I think really applies to this whole "Danielson got fired for choking out Roberts" situation...

"You can take a hammerlock and literally break a guy's arm anytime you wanted to...you just don't, because number one, you realize this guy has to make a living just like you do; and number two, you're only going to look just as good if you don't." -- Gorilla Monsoon

I fail to see the difference between what Monsoon was talking about and what Danielson did to Justin Roberts...it's wrestling; it's sports entertainment. Sure, he could have choked Roberts to death if he wanted to; does anyone think he really was going to? What about when Jericho applies the Walls to someone in the ring; does anyone think he's really going to break someone's legs while he's doing it? These guys are professionals, for God's sakes.

Hell, you can't even watch a WWE DVD without seeing that "Don't try this at home" montage. There's nothing that Danielson did during that entire segment that wasn't as easily replicated as 95% else of what happens on any WWE programming.

With the speculation that it was Mattel who forced the hand of Vince McMahon to axe Daneilson because of the choke spot, perhaps they shouldn't have signed on to partner with WWE if they were going to get squeamish every time the company pushed the limit a little bit. Furthermore, if I were McMahon and Mattel tried to force my hand as to the direction my shows were taking, I might be looking for someone else to produce my action figures.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

I love 2004 JBL and late 06-early 07 JBL 

If this release thing and the Cena tweet rants are worked, I can say that this angle will make Cena heel and turn against management and be the leader of the nXt stable. Or not?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> What was wrong with him? was it that he got injured, and could be injured again?
> 
> I have to start a rant here, i think that was B***S***
> 
> ...


In all fairness, there's a difference. Injuries that developed after a guy was a main eventer and a draw are always going to be tolerated more freely than an indy guy with an existing condition picked up on a medical. McGuinness was one of my favourites on the indy scene, but I can appreciate the risk in signing someone thats already injured.

I'd lol if they fired the Undertaker for having injuries though, just to see the threads on here.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I watched the last half hour replay of RAW on sky sports today just to see if bryan had been cut out of the invasion turns out they didnt show the invasion at all and the show ended with micheal cole asking the fans to vote for who they want to face cena in the main event fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SJFC said:


> I watched the last half hour replay of RAW on sky sports today just to see if bryan had been cut out of the invasion turns out they didnt show the invasion at all and the show ended with micheal cole asking the fans to vote for who they want to face cena in the main event fpalm


Oh great.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> With the speculation that it was Mattel who forced the hand of Vince McMahon to axe Daneilson because of the choke spot, perhaps they shouldn't have signed on to partner with WWE if they were going to get squeamish every time the company pushed the limit a little bit. Furthermore, if I were McMahon and Mattel tried to force my hand as to the direction my shows were taking, I might be looking for someone else to produce my action figures.


Agreed. I'm sure there would be plenty of companies that would love to produce the WWE's merchandise. Besides, Mattel is being a little hypocritical if they are the ones that caused the firing. They have a line of Barbie dolls based on Twilight...


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, don't really know that much about the timeslots on skysports, but - could it be because they wanted to fit a three hour show into a two-hour slot?


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> 1202.	Chris Benoit I don't see the big deal about choking...
> 
> 4149.	Dusty Rhodes YO BABY ITS A ME DA AMERICAN DWEEM DUSTAY RHODES AND I HEARD DAT DANIELSON HAS FALLEN ON HARD TIMES. ITS TIME TO GET FUNKY LIKE A MONKEY AND SIGN THIS GROOVY PITWITION.
> 
> ...


I fuckin' love this petition lol.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

SJFC said:


> I watched the last half hour replay of RAW on sky sports today just to see if bryan had been cut out of the invasion turns out they didnt show the invasion at all and the show ended with micheal cole asking the fans to vote for who they want to face cena in the main event fpalm


I'm sure thats because Sky had only the 2hour slot for the RAW repeat rather then the 3 hours


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

4623.	Sheamus It's a shameful thing he got released, A careless man who kicked John's head, He chokes you with your favorite tie, TOO MANY LIES, TOO MANY LIES

Should of been "TOO MANY TIES, TOO MANY TIES."


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm laughing at anyone who claims to be laughing at anyone who believes that this release is a work.

I said when this release "happened" that I would wait until RAW to find out from the #1 source out there.

I STILL have not changed my answer. 

You know what difference is between now and when this release happened? Absolutely *nothing*. It's still all entirely speculation.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

hoatzin said:


> Well, don't really know that much about the timeslots on skysports, but - could it be because they wanted to fit a three hour show into a two-hour slot?


Probably not sky sports doesnt usually have much on in the summer as the world cup wimbledon british open etc are all on free tv i just think they were told not to show the invasion by the wwe.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Dude. Fuck the WWE. This is actually ridiculous. I'm done with their programming. It isn't wrestling anymore. Can someone please PM me with a how to guide to get into ROH? I'm done.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

on the wwe.com main page...










fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

^WOW that's absurd


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just frigging hilarious ^^, what are the odds?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao if that's WWE's idea of throwing out an inside joke,then that's really fucked up,but still funny.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Could you just imagine if Raw kicked off with Cena coming out in his usual over-energetic manner with all smiles not sellng any injuries? fpalm


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if Justin Roberts is the model, and if it comes with a warning label....


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

that's brilliant


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

People are now speculating the fact that it seems like an angle due to the way Cena is talking about it on Twitter.

I obviously hope it's a work, and i hope it's gonna result in Bryan coming back as Danielson. Seeing as it would be an awesome way for Bryan to come back and bite the system in the ass saying that he is Danielson and not Bryan.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Just checked Danielson2's twitter, which appeared to be undoubtedly the most likely to be an extra account, and he's been active in the last few hours. Sure it was only to say that he forgot that the account existed and to check back on the original account for updates, but man doesn't that just stir up the blood a little bit more. He's sitting at his computer, fully capable of saying something, and yet rather than informing people of his situation, he tells everyone to hold tight and wait. Angle or not, the WWE is going to make something of this situation by either getting a ratings pop or just stirring the IWC pot.

Even if it were to be legit, the amount of attention this has garnered will work in WWE's favor regardless.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I really hope if it isn't a work that he doesn't end up in the sinkhole known as TNA Wrestling. He'll be jobbing to Abyss for months.


Danielson is better off away from TNA. If he goes there he'll rot away in TNA Hell like Nigel is doing right now. God the thought of Danielson jobbing to Hogan's Bitch (Abyss) just makes my skin crawl. I mean if they can't even do anything with their already established guys: MCMG as well as others, what makes you think they would do anything good with Bryan. Look what they are doing with Nigel...you would want to see Danielson degraded like that?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> Just checked Danielson2's twitter, which appeared to be undoubtedly the most likely to be an extra account, and he's been active in the last few hours. Sure it was only to say that he forgot that the account existed and to check back on the original account for updates, but man doesn't that just stir up the blood a little bit more. He's sitting at his computer, fully capable of saying something, and yet rather than informing people of his situation, he tells everyone to hold tight and wait. Angle or not, the WWE is going to make something of this situation by either getting a ratings pop or just stirring the IWC pot.
> 
> Even if it were to be legit, the amount of attention this has garnered will work in WWE's favor regardless.


That's a fake account WWE has never changed the password to the first account!!


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> Just checked Danielson2's twitter, which appeared to be undoubtedly the most likely to be an extra account, and he's been active in the last few hours. Sure it was only to say that he forgot that the account existed and to check back on the original account for updates, but man doesn't that just stir up the blood a little bit more. He's sitting at his computer, fully capable of saying something, and yet rather than informing people of his situation, he tells everyone to hold tight and wait. Angle or not, the WWE is going to make something of this situation by either getting a ratings pop or just stirring the IWC pot.
> 
> Even if it were to be legit, the amount of attention this has garnered will work in WWE's favor regardless.


You do realise, legally, he may not be able to talk of his firing?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could sig this (after all, you can see that my avy is fake)


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a lot of fake twitters of his out there apparently. Not sure which is legit aside from the @bryandanielson one, if any of the others are.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

darnok said:


> You do realise, legally, he may not be able to talk of his firing?


why not, he got fired ... he's not with the wwe anymore. he can say whatever he wants to say

but he won't, but cena can ...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Bryan Danielson might not know whats going on either. I think he's just waiting for the dust to settle before posting anything regretful.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

patients is a virtue


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

2893. Chris Jericho TALK ABOUT WADE BARRETT 

2899. Chris Kanyon WHO'S DEADER THAN KANYON??!!! 

2905. R-Truth fsa geowig a WASSUP dapg weogi asg WASSUP agoidsag iooorr WASSUP!!! gooii preewqf WASSUP 

2885. Triple H Has anyone found my shovel? 

2871. Heidenriech Roses are red,violets are blue, if you don't reinstate bryan danielson, imma .... you 

2869. Ultimate Warrior YOU SEE WHEN THE STARS ALLIGN AND THE STARS MOVE FORWARD WITH THE AXIS OF POVERTY WITH A AFRICAN KID ON GOSPEL TV THRIVING FOR A SHOT AT THE WWE TITLE WHICH IS GOLD PLATED AND SHINY YOU THEN MAKE A YELLOW LOGO WITH THE LETTERS NXT WITH A WHITE KID IN BURGENDY UNDERWEARS. BUT WHEN THE STARS SHINE DOWN YOU GET CHOKED WITH A TIE HOK HOWGEN. 

2867. SHEIKY BABY JUSTIN ROBERTS, YOU ARE NO-GOOD JEW MOTHERF*CKER. I WOULD HAVE PUT YOU IN CAMEL CLUTCH, BREAK YOUR BACK, F*CK YOUR ASS AND MAKE YOU HUMBLE. YOU ARE NO-GOOD ... JUST LIKE BRIAN BLAIR 

2861. Miz He has no personality 

4593. Bryan Danielson Sr. Son I'm dissapointed. Now get your lazy ass off of my couch and go out and f


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

darnok said:


> You do realise, legally, he may not be able to talk of his firing?


Possibly. But when was the last time a superstar was released and left only cryptic messages in response to it? It's one thing to not respond to it at all...but to do so AND leave unclear messages is just strange. He couldn't possibly care SO MUCH about maintaining kayfabe that even amidst being fired, justly or unjustly, that he would keep it up for either the WWE's sake or his own sense of maintaining pro wrestling excellence.

I can affirm that maybe Bryandanielson2 is a fake account. MAYBE. But, it seems to me that if any of them were to be legit, that one would be the most likely. If that were to be true, then he actually has been active today, and is purposefully waiting for some "go ahead" to start talking. Based on what I said above how can this be construed as anything BUT a work? Even if he's gone for a few months, how can this not be a work? We'll see...but yeah. I dunno, I'll just throw my hat in with everyone else and wait I suppose.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> patients is a virtue


it is but a lot will expect it tonight when that most likely won't happen.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.. this has to be an inside joke


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> why not, he got fired ... he's not with the wwe anymore. he can say whatever he wants to say
> 
> but he won't, but cena can ...


No but just as he has a 90-day no compete clause, he may also have no right to talk just yet. I don't know how it works in the States but here, in the UK, when a sports manager gets fired, he can't talk to the media about it for a while or he could lose the money he is owed.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this petition is fucking great... just makes you realise how many great characters there are in wrestling.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> Possibly. But when was the last time a superstar was released and left only cryptic messages in response to it? It's one thing to not respond to it at all...but to do so AND leave unclear messages is just strange. He couldn't possibly care SO MUCH about maintaining kayfabe that even amidst being fired, justly or unjustly, that he would keep it up for either the WWE's sake or his own sense of maintaining pro wrestling excellence.


Well this is a unique situation. By all accounts, he has been fired due to outside pressure and him responding is him giving the fans all that he can at the moment. Unfortunately, some people just seem incapable of accepting what has happened.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Obviously daniel bryan will make a run in at fatal 4 way and win the WWE championship. The WWE is so transparent, people are allways buried before they are pushed, just take a look at jack swagger. obviously this is a work, because my flawed logic shows you.

I don't care that the WWE actually came out and told me he was released, I don't care that cena came out and told me that danielson was released (his opionion doesn't matter anyways and facts are subjective) DANIELSON IS GOING TO MAKE A RUN IN ON SUNDAY. you can count on it.

As you can see with all this random, unrelated evidence that I have twisted out of proportion, danielson is coming back.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

darnok said:


> No but just as he has a 90-day no compete clause, he may also have no right to talk just yet. I don't know how it works in the States but here, in the UK, when a sports manager gets fired, he can't talk to the media about it for a while or he could lose the money he is owed.


Like I said, no one, as far as I can tell, has ever been made to stay silent after their firing. But the thing is, he's not staying silent. He's saying cryptic things that get you to watch Raw and find out. He's basically baiting us all into watching the show, and it's totally working. Plus, now that Cena's tossed his 2 cents out there, even MORE of the WWE Universe is paying attention to this situation, angle or not.

Either way you work it out Danielson is being cryptic to get us to watch the show, and Cena's not helping matters much. If it means that some angle needs to happen before Danielson can tell the truth, fine. What angle is it? What needs to happen for him to talk? Regardless of whether the firing was legit or a work we are all wondering what he is waiting for in order to be the right time to discuss what happened. It can be assumed that you have to watch Raw to find out. It may not be the case...but it certainly is being implied that way, right?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 7799. Amy Dumas I would like everyone to know I did not sleep with David Otunga to get Bryan Danielson fired. This has nothing to do with me this time! I would also like to say I told you so about Matt Hardy, he is a loser and that is why I slept with Adam, He is a winner (how many world titles vs. Matt's 0?) Not to mention I am now sleeping with CM Punk. My vagina gives you championships, sadly Matt was so bad in bed he could never get it up and finish the job so he could never reap the benefits championship wise. Jeff did a couple of times and he did great until his meth lab was found, that wasn't my fault either. I'm just sayin'! Long story short, bring Bryan back so I can cheat on Punk and screw his friend so he can get the belt he so deserves in the WWE. I love all my fans except the fat stalkers that follow Matt's Myspace blogs, you b*tches need to leave me alone and get on a treadmill.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Best petition post ever!!!


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> Like I said, no one, as far as I can tell, has ever been made to stay silent after their firing. But the thing is, he's not staying silent. He's saying cryptic things that get you to watch Raw and find out. He's basically baiting us all into watching the show, and it's totally working. Plus, now that Cena's tossed his 2 cents out there, even MORE of the WWE Universe is paying attention to this situation, angle or not.
> 
> Either way you work it out Danielson is being cryptic to get us to watch the show, and Cena's not helping matters much. If it means that some angle needs to happen before Danielson can tell the truth, fine. What angle is it? What needs to happen for him to talk? Regardless of whether the firing was legit or a work we are all wondering what he is waiting for in order to be the right time to discuss what happened. It can be assumed that you have to watch Raw to find out. It may not be the case...but it certainly is being implied that way, right?


I completely disagree with everything you say. You'll only see implications there if you want to see them and by wanting to see them, you are ignoring the facts that are laid out in front of you. Read "a random person"'s post to see what I mean.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys really think Lyle Overbay of the Toronto Blue Jays would sign? This one could be real =/.

7839.	Lyle Overbay Bring back Danielson, he was extremely entertaining. I need something to do in between games to get my mind off of things!


----------



## TheShockmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

It could be both real and a work. They could be doing all this cryptic crap to get ratings, and Danielson could have really got released, because maybe he is negotitating a bigger salary with WWE.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol @ The tie advertisement and Cena being superstar of the day. So fishy!!! I am tuning in 100% tonight for Raw.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

How badly would you mark out if RAW starts and Cena's music hits and he storms to the ring angrily.

gets in the ring and goes "I am sick of this crap! A man getting fired for being violent on a wrestling show? I was a big fan of Danielson and if anybody back there in the locker room agrees they need to get there ass down here right now.", followed by a mass exodus of all the main eventers and RAW going off air. 

Sadly, it would be career suicide, even for Cena although I like to think he is furious behind the scenes and is on some backs trying to do all he can.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

darnok said:


> I completely disagree with everything you say. You'll only see implications there if you want to see them and by wanting to see them, you are ignoring the facts that are laid out in front of you. Read "a random person"'s post to see what I mean.


Oh, don't get me wrong, the facts as they stand aren't being called in to question here. The only thing I'm saying is that in the event that him being fired is legit, which I have no issue agreeing with, that regardless he is putting us in a position of confusion. Nothing he, himself, has said has been of any value whatsoever, which is completely unlike any other situation of a termination thus far in the WWE. Either people won't say anything, or they will speak very directly about it. All I'm saying is why is his situation any different? Why are his circumstances different? Why is the nature of his responses indicative of getting his fans to tune in to the show and see what happens next? I'm not implying that this is a work. I'm implying that if it weren't, the WWE could treat it as such by exploiting the situation for their gain, which they may very well be doing. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheeky bastards :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd mark hardcore for Cena if that happened tbh. But it's waaaay beyond PG for it to unfortunately :sad:.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

DryBones87 said:


> on the wwe.com main page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, fuck those bastards!!


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

If Cena came out and defended Bryan on RAW, I'd mark for Cena for the first since his rapping days.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

FF6Setzer said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, the facts as they stand aren't being called in to question here. The only thing I'm saying is that in the event that him being fired is legit, which I have no issue agreeing with, that regardless he is putting us in a position of confusion. Nothing he, himself, has said has been of any value whatsoever, which is completely unlike any other situation of a termination thus far in the WWE. Either people won't say anything, or they will speak very directly about it. All I'm saying is why is his situation any different? Why are his circumstances different? Why is the nature of his responses indicative of getting his fans to tune in to the show and see what happens next? I'm not implying that this is a work. I'm implying that if it weren't, the WWE could treat it as such by exploiting the situation for their gain, which they may very well be doing. That's all I'm saying.


Well here's where we disagree. I wouldn't say that his responses have been trying to get anyone to watch RAW, I've taken them as saying "I can't talk right now but I will when I am able to". Many people seem to have taken that to mean "watch RAW and wait for me to magically re-appear". I do realise what you are saying but looking at this thread, I don't think the WWE are having to pull any tricks to get everyone hyped up - people are doing that all on their own.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

RuthStar said:


> If Cena came out and defended Bryan on RAW, I'd mark for Cena for the first since his his rapping days.


I'd mark even more if he came out wearing a tie.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

One thing that everyone needs to remember is that it's really only on the Internet that Danielson's release has been made known. That's maybe 10-15% of the total fans. The majority don't know about it, so they aren't hyped up over it yet. All they know is the NXT attacked last week, and wonder what will happen afterwards, so they will tune in for that reason. Once they see Danielson isn't with them, then they will start asking questions. It's almost a guarantee that some mention of it will be made of his release tonight in some form or fashion. Probably along the lines of the NXT guys walking to the ring, and Cole mentioning that Bryan isn't with them due to being fired for his actions last week.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

As much as I continue to want to believe that this whole Bryan Danielson firing is one big historic angle. I really don't believe it is. As far as Cena's latest comments go. I believe Cena is speaking out of character and is displaying his true feelings on the matter. I understand Cena was asked by WWE to get a twitter account to mainly further his character and to further push storylines but here I think Cena is just being real. 

If Cena was just adding fuel to the work here. Would he really be clamoring for Daniel's return? I mean how much sense would that make? The same guy who was part of that gang like assault on you last week. The same guy who spit in your face, stated he was better than you, and kicked in you in the head, and you feel bad for the guy and you want him to be brought back. If Cena's tweet was truly in character and was part of the work, I would think Cena's tone would have been a bit different. Don't you?

So yea I think the firing is legit as ridiculous as it may be. I do however believe WWE will bring Danielson back after the 90 day no compete clause. That is unless either WWE have already moved on and forgotten about him by that time, or if Danielson is already scarfed up by TNA first. Either way I don't believe we've seen the last of Danielson on TV. He's come too far and has worked too hard, and is too talented a wrestler to not get another opportunity with a major wrestling company.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

(Double post, thought my first was an error)

I, too beleive it is a work. I am totally in your corner on this, listin to this:

Obviously daniel bryan will make a run in at fatal 4 way and win the WWE championship. The WWE is so transparent, people are allways buried before they are pushed, just take a look at jack swagger. obviously this is a work, because my flawed logic shows you.

I don't care that the WWE actually came out and told me he was released, I don't care that cena came out and told me that danielson was released (his opionion doesn't matter anyways and facts are subjective) DANIELSON IS GOING TO MAKE A RUN IN ON SUNDAY. you can count on it.

As you can see with all this random, unrelated evidence that I have twisted out of proportion, danielson is coming back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, I actually found something funny on the WWE forums:

*A Brand new innovative PPV concept:*


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

darnok said:


> Well here's where we disagree. I wouldn't say that his responses have been trying to get anyone to watch RAW, I've taken them as saying "I can't talk right now but I will when I am able to". Many people seem to have taken that to mean "watch RAW and wait for me to magically re-appear". I do realise what you are saying but looking at this thread, I don't think the WWE are having to pull any tricks to get everyone hyped up - people are doing that all on their own.


Well yeah, we're really good at whipping ourselves into a fervor. I mean, really have you gone back and looked at the first tweet when people found out about the release to now? It went viral in less than 5 minutes and has gone crazy since then.

I don't think he'll magically re-appear. Hell, I don't think he'll show up for the 90 days or whatever. But the angle is still being pushed. Aren't you interested in what has to happen in order for him to talk? I guarantee you that it has nothing to do with an amount of time that has to go by, like 90 days. It undoubtedly has to do with something plot-related, i.e. they will explain his disappearance some other way, or whatever. I'm saying that his release, being legit, and him not throwing the IWC a bone is blatantly playing to our curiosity to get questions answered; questions we assume will be answered on the show. 

Sure, our assumptions could be wrong. But one thing that every person in the IWC believes, regardless of which side of this argument you are on, is that we are all waiting for SOMETHING to happen in order for him to be allowed to talk. This particular situation is unlike any other release that has occured in recent memory. I suppose I can understand that this was supposed to be the huge summer angle, but what about him talking about his legit release would upset the storyline? We all know he won't be in it if he's really gone. So what's stopping him?


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if this has been said or not but I think that Bryan Danielson is still working for WWE and it is a work. I think that Vince will go on air with the black eyes and say Bryan hit him for some reason and he fired him. Or possibly Bryan hit Vince because Vince fired him. This could be worked into a cool angle especially with Cena lobbying to get him hired back. I'm really exicted for this monday raw and hope that Danielson is still working for WWE.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Finlay24 said:


> As much as I continue to want to believe that this whole Bryan Danielson firing is one big historic angle. I really don't believe it is. As far as Cena's latest comments go. I believe Cena is speaking out of character and is displaying his true feelings on the matter. I understand Cena was asked by WWE to get a twitter account to mainly further his character and to further push storylines but here I think Cena is just being real.
> 
> If Cena was just adding fuel to the work here. Would he really be clamoring for Daniel's return? I mean how much sense would that make? The same guy who was part of that gang like assault on you last week. The same guy who spit in your face, stated he was better than you, and kicked in you in the head, and you feel bad for the guy and you want him to be brought back. If Cena's tweet was truly in character and was part of the work, I would think Cena's tone would have been a bit different. Don't you?
> 
> So yea I think the firing is legit as ridiculous as it may be. I do however believe WWE will bring Danielson back after the 90 day no compete clause. That is unless either WWE have already moved on and forgotten about him by that time, or if Danielson is already scarfed up by TNA first. Either way I don't believe we've seen the last of Danielson on TV. He's come too far and has worked too hard, and is too talented a wrestler to not get another opportunity with a major wrestling company.


Dude's a face, and he's The Champ. Has it ever been in his nature to be anything but all about leaving it all in the ring and defeating the best of the best? Not only that, but he was talking up Bryan as someone that he could go toe to toe with someday. None of this appears to be out of Cena's character to me. Just thinking about his last...I don't know...15 feuds...when has it ever been more than Cena being mugged and then accepting challenges from people because he wants to prove that he's The Champ for a reason? I could understand him heelin' it up a little and being pissed off at Bryan for this or that...but he's Cena, he just wants the opportunity to face him one on one regardless of stipulation, consequence or how the feud occured to begin with. That has ALWAYS been his face character.

But even in saying all of that, I still think it's legit that Bryanson is gone.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How awesome would that be? Not very likely, I know. (Danielson attacking Cena backstage and being arrested)


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

- CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him. :lmao:lmao

http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> - CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him. :lmao:lmao
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BallinGid said:


> - CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him. :lmao:lmao
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


:lmao: Punk FTW


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

KidCharlamagne said:


> Dude. Fuck the WWE. This is actually ridiculous. I'm done with their programming. It isn't wrestling anymore. Can someone please PM me with a how to guide to get into ROH? I'm done.


Where to start?

Read my sig, order Death by Dishonor VIII and catch up with the main stories leading into it over the next few days.

Also be patient with it, ROH's brand of wrestling is an acquired taste.

-

On topic, now that there a tie on the front page it can only be a work. Since when did 'WWE ties' exist?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

BallinGid said:


> - CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him. :lmao:lmao
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


:lmao

Punk is God.

BTW I remember a story back when Kennedy got released, where Jericho also made light of it by back suplexing someone at a house show then shouting "This is how you do it Kennedy!" or something along those lines.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk is God.
> 
> BTW I remember a story back when Kennedy got released, where Jericho also made light of it by back suplexing someone at a house show then shouting "This is how you do it Kennedy!" or something along those lines.


^ haha:lmao:lmao Jericho ftw


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

redeadening said:


> I heard you have naked big boobed chicks on your kids shows.


where can i see that? and when?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Wow, I actually found something funny on the WWE forums:
> 
> *A Brand new innovative PPV concept:*


:lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh God pass me a puke bucket.

Do you guys actually want to sex CM Punk or something?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> - CM Punk seemed to make light of Daniel Bryan’s release at the Smackdown live event last night in Hampton, Virginia, before his match with Kane. Punk entered the ring and cornered announcer Tony Chimel, grabbed his tie and held it while looking back and forth between the tie and Tony’s face, threatening him. :lmao:lmao
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/278531623.shtml


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

"Do you know what it’s like going through life better than everybody? It’s hard."


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Oh God pass me a puke bucket.
> 
> Do you guys actually want to sex CM Punk or something?


No. But I wouldn't mind a little straight edge in my life tbh.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Where to start?
> 
> Read my sig, order Death by Dishonor VIII and catch up with the main stories leading into it over the next few days.
> 
> ...


http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4006:fdn9qf.2.7

Since May 31st 2002



WWE clothing patent said:


> IC 025. US 022 039. G & S: Clothing, namely, tank tops, t-shirts, shirts, sport shirts, dress shirts, polo shirts, undershirts, sweatshirts, sweaters, pullovers, blouses, jackets, raincoats, overcoats, topcoats, trousers, pants, jean pants, jogging suits, exercise pants, exercise suits, sweatpants, shorts, underwear, boxer shorts, socks, *clothing ties*, pajamas, belts, gloves, Halloween and masquerade costumes, wrist bands, bandannas; footwear, namely, shoes, sneakers, boots, slippers; headwear, namely, hats, caps. FIRST USE: 20020531. *FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20020531*


In regards to the actual release, here is ALL that the WWE has done, which is very little given the hype:

-Stated a push then aborted it, (which is common.)
-A release without cause, (without cause makes him more employable in future endevours)
-Have a person in their human resourses department comment (Jim Ross)


Also, there was another thing that may or may not me WWE's doing:

-Have another superstar comment (Cena, but it is believed he broke keyfabe)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That petition has some hilarious signings. I especially like the Benoit one. :lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Oh God pass me a puke bucket.
> 
> Do you guys actually want to sex CM Punk or something?


Oh noes!!!! People find something funny!!!

 Pull that stick out of your ass.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Re NXT cut out of RAW replay in UK: 
The replay was 2 hours long, so they had to cut a lot out: http://uk-tv-guide.com/programme-details/Sky+Sports+3/14+June+2010/14:30/WWE+Raw/Entertainment/


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf. 8700 signatures in the petition. When did it get so many hits?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Wow, I actually found something funny on the WWE forums:
> 
> *A Brand new innovative PPV concept:*


Haha, awesome. I like the fact that it's still TV-PG.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Swag said:


> wtf. 8700 signatures in the petition. When did it get so many hits?


afer (the real) John Cena signed and mentioned it on his twitter.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really interested to watch RAW tonight and see if anything happens with Danielson. I think the firing is legit although a massive part of me is hoping for it all to be a work and him to appear tonight through the crowd


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Really interested to watch RAW tonight and see if anything happens with Danielson. I think the firing is legit although a massive part of me is hoping for it all to be a work and him to appear tonight through the crowd


even if it's a work you won't get anything tonight.


----------



## shawnrez (Jul 11, 2006)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Haha, awesome. I like the fact that it's still TV-PG.


Oh, yeah! There's gonna be some serious talking on that show! Cena's gonna call Orton a poop-face. Triple H is gonna call Miz a big jerk. And Sheamus is gonna learn a valuable lesson about sharing!

And, of course, things get serious when Justin Roberts sits down to deliver a important message about the danger of ties.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if Charlotte is a smark town? It would be great if a Danielson chant broke out in the middle of RAW.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, I really hope that this is all a work because it would be truly epic. That said, I'm not going to get my hopes up too high because I'm 99% sure that this was a legit firing. Come on people, what Daniel Bryan did on RAW was a serious offense in WWE. They're very serious about keeping their PG rating (they won't even allow bloodshed anymore) and their sponsors very happy. It's clear that Bryan stepped over the line that WWE has drawn and apparently someone very important was upset about it, so Vince McMahon decided to fire Daniel Bryan. It's really just that simple. The whole tie thing on WWE's front page is just a coincidence, maybe a nice little pun, but nothing more. And CM Punk mocking the situation at a house show is more proof, to me, that it's a legit firing. Daniel Bryan is gone and quite frankly, who knows if he'll ever be back?

You don't honestly believe that WWE would create such an epic work, do you?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Man, I really hope that this is all a work because it would be truly epic. That said, I'm not going to get my hopes up too high because I'm 99% sure that this was a legit firing. Come on people, what Daniel Bryan did on RAW was a serious offense in WWE. They're very serious about keeping their PG rating (they won't even allow bloodshed anymore) and their sponsors very happy. It's clear that Bryan stepped over the line that WWE has drawn and apparently someone very important was upset about it, so Vince McMahon decided to fire Daniel Bryan. It's really just that simple. The whole tie thing on WWE's front page is just a coincidence, maybe a nice little pun, but nothing more. And CM Punk mocking the situation at a house show is more proof, to me, that it's a legit firing. Daniel Bryan is gone and quite frankly, who knows if he'll ever be back?
> 
> You don't honestly believe that WWE would create such an epic work, do you?


they did create anything the only thing they did was release a report, more effort would have to go into a work.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

shawnrez said:


> Oh, yeah! There's gonna be some serious talking on that show! Cena's gonna call Orton a poop-face. Triple H is gonna call Miz a big jerk. And Sheamus is gonna learn a valuable lesson about sharing!
> 
> And, of course, things get serious when Justin Roberts sits down to deliver a important message about the danger of ties.


Dr Phil as guest host/moderator perhaps?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The Fatal 4 Way PPV falls on Father's Day btw, just in time for the free ties.

:hmm:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Lawls at people who STILL thinks its a work. I can't wait to see the reaction if Danielson is on the ROH or TNA roster by September.


And I can't WAIT to see the reaction from you, when Daniel Bryan is back on wwe tv


----------



## shawnrez (Jul 11, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Does anyone know if Charlotte is a smark town? It would be great if a Danielson chant broke out in the middle of RAW.


I was hoping for the same thing this weekend, but I don't know if it'll happen or not. The best places for such a thing would be New York, Philly, or Canada. However, Charlotte is the home of Ric Flair, and I remember them being a good crowd in the past. Hard to say! I would looooooove for them to bust out a "We Want Bryan" chant during the next part of the NXT invasion.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Swag said:


> And I can't WAIT to see the reaction from you, when Daniel Bryan is back on wwe tv


Agreed. If this is a work some of these people are going to have to eat their words.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


LOL! Epic


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I honestly have no idea if it's real or not right now. All anyone can do, is wait until tonights RAW to see if there is any followup on Bryan. If not, then it's probably legit. If they do, then I would be pretty happy since this NXT angle is the most interesting thing in the company right now. Sure they could do it without Bryan but it would be better with all eight.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> even if it's a work you won't get anything tonight.


I'm pretty sure you would get a mention.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao, look at this http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/5271608/5271654/14736050


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hopefully the crowd will get behind Bryan.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> lmao, look at this http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/5271608/5271654/14736050


lol i saw if that's an inside joke,then wow what a dick move.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Swag said:


> lmao, look at this http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/5271608/5271654/14736050


Posted pages ago.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

I have no idea if the town Raw is in tonight is smarky, but Fatal 4 Way is in New York....and ROH used to run on Long Island and still does Manhattan.

Bring on the smark.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really, really still have a hard time believing that Bryan was fired for choking someone out in a scripted segment. I'll be shocked if he was actually fired.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I have no idea if the town Raw is in tonight is smarky, but Fatal 4 Way is in New York....and ROH used to run on Long Island and still does Manhattan.
> 
> Bring on the smark.


Charlotte NC, home of Ric Flair.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Only a few more hours till we finally see if this is legit


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

The signatures are great...

9210.	Ric Flair's penis Herpes loves Danielson!!!!!!!
9178.	Mick Foley Danielson should be brought back tonight, LIVE... in the great city of Charlotte, North Carolina! *cheap pop*
4307.	Michelle McCool Now that he is gone, I can start using the Cattle Mutilation as my finisher! YAY!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone bad repped me for agreeing that the choking of Justin Roberts was going a bit too far. *coughsdoyoufckingjobcoughs*

Quote said "Go watch Pokemon then."

That's exactly what those kids are going to do instead of watching the WWE. And hence why Daniel Bryan for now seems to be legit fired.

It was plain obvious that kids and parents were going to take offense for the strangling. Who's going to pay for it? Not the kids or the parents, hell not even the WWE. We, the IWC and unfortunately Daniel Bryan, are the ones to pay for it.

I am all for Attitude era style booking as long as it doesn't push too far too soon. People who don't get the notice that the WWE is f*cking PG should get a clue. It's us who's paying for it, not them.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Swag said:


> wtf. 8700 signatures in the petition. When did it get so many hits?


In the last day or so as people decided to turn it into a joke.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

As a resident of NC, I can say that tonight should be very interesting. Charlotte isn't what you would call so much a smarky city, as it is an old-school wrestling city. Promotions like ROH are well-liked because they tend to be wrestling-centric. Bryan Danielson would get a pretty big pop in Charlotte, maybe not as big as if they were in Philly, but big nonetheless.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Someone bad repped me for agreeing that the choking of Justin Roberts was going a bit too far. *coughsdoyoufckingjobcoughs*
> 
> Quote said "Go watch Pokemon then."
> 
> ...


POKEMON IS TOO VIOLENT!!!!!

They have mosters fighting each other. The scratch and bite and use electric bolts, what if kids decided they wanted to use electric bolts too?

PokeMon should be taken off the air!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> POKEMON IS TOO VIOLENT!!!!!
> 
> They have mosters fighting each other. The scratch and bite and use electric bolts, what if kids decided they wanted to use electric bolts too?
> 
> PokeMon should be taken off the air!!!


Remember! The PETA tried to fight against Pokemon because it demonstrated... wait for it... slavery.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

When i was 5 in 1999 i used to walk around in my rock t shirt telling people to know their roll and shut their mouth 
Why are kids so soft these days


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess Cena should change his finisher then, considering he places his arms around his opponents' necks.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> When i was 5 in 1999 i used to walk around in my rock t shirt telling people to know their roll and shut their mouth
> Why are kids so soft these days


Because of their parents!!


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I guess Cena should change his finisher then, considering he places his arms around his opponents' necks.


No, he just needs to start doing it correctly.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

SJFC said:


> When i was 5 in 1999 i used to walk around in my rock t shirt telling people to know their roll and shut their mouth
> Why are kids so soft these days


Nowadays they just go around and shout 'U Can't See Me' in your face and it is really fucking irritating.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SJFC said:


> When i was 5 in 1999 i used to walk around in my rock t shirt telling people to know their roll and shut their mouth
> Why are kids so soft these days


That is what society wants. We in America live in a politically correct world. We are scared to piss people off.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I have no idea if the town Raw is in tonight is smarky, but Fatal 4 Way is in New York....and ROH used to run on Long Island and still does Manhattan.
> 
> Bring on the smark.


Yup, going to past events in Long Island, I can guarentee you we'll be going crazy for Danielson


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Is it true that in the some sport leagues for kids in USA they don't use the word "losers" anymore? A amercan friend told me that and thought he was joking, but after reading how stupid american society is nowadays it wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Is it true that in the some sport leagues for kids in USA they don't use the word "losers" anymore? A amercan friend told me that and thought he was joking, but after reading how stupid american society is nowadays it wouldn't surprise me...


wouldn't be shocked, kids today are being raised soft. i think that in tests there's no more F's or something like that, i think the worst grade is still a positive thing to make them feel like they're not stupid. i'm probably getting it all wrong but it's something to that effect.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

adri17 said:


> Is it true that in the some sport leagues for kids in USA they don't use the word "losers" anymore? A amercan friend told me that and thought he was joking, but after reading how stupid american society is nowadays it wouldn't surprise me...


There was an episode of Two and a Half Men where they didn't keep the score at a soccer football match, which was to encourage the kids to just play for fun. If true (and I assume it is) then it's pretty ridiculous imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

iMac said:


> There was an episode of Two and a Half Men where they didn't keep the score at a soccer football match, which was to encourage the kids to just play for fun. If true (and I assume it is) then it's pretty ridiculous imo.


That's BS though. When i was a kid, even if we wern't really keeping score, we knew who was winning and losing.

There's a rule that in a soccer game if you outscore your opponent by 6 or more goals you actually loser the game.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> That's BS though. When i was a kid, even if we wern't really keeping score, we knew who was winning and losing.
> 
> There's a rule that in a soccer game if you outscore your opponent by 6 or more goals you actually loser the game.


That's the Mercy Rule.

Or as I call, the Overkill Rule. They had it in baseball for kids back then, too.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> There's a rule that in a soccer game if you outscore your opponent by 6 or more goals you actually loser the game.


So you get to say 5-0 and then have to ease up? 

Wasn't like that in my day (and I'm not even that old).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> That's the Mercy Rule.
> 
> Or as I call, the Overkill Rule. They had it in baseball for kids back then, too.


 nah this is acutally different from what i heard. The mercy rule just says you can only score so much in a inning/ game, what have you. this rule said that if you outscore your opponent by more then 6 goal, you are declared the loser and the actual loser is declared the winner.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

iMac said:


> So you get to say 5-0 and then have to ease up?
> 
> Wasn't like that in my day (and I'm not even that old).


Shit if i was the coach of the shitty team i'd just pull the goalie after it got to like 4 or 5 points and bait the other team.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> Shit if i was the coach of the shitty team i'd just pull the goalie after it got to like 4 or 5 points and bait the other team.


Or just score an own goal?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> nah this is acutally different from what i heard. The mercy rule just says you can only score so much in a inning/ game, what have you. this rule said that if you outscore your opponent by more then 6 goal, you are declared the loser and the actual loser is declared the winner.


I never heard of that, in little league baseball there is what he talks about wich is called mercy rule. If ur winning by 10 in the 4th inning you win/ or 20 in the first 3 innings.

My cousin is 7 he plays soccer, and his team has won games by 8, so i never heard of that sorry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Is it true that in the some sport leagues for kids in USA they don't use the word "losers" anymore? A amercan friend told me that and thought he was joking, but after reading how stupid american society is nowadays it wouldn't surprise me...


*True.

Also in some leagues they don't keep scores so no one loses the game. Which is pathetic and in no way prepares kids for the real world.*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TKOK™;8515010 said:


> That's BS though. When i was a kid, even if we wern't really keeping score, we knew who was winning and losing.
> 
> There's a rule that in a soccer game if you outscore your opponent by 6 or more goals you actually loser the game.


But only in USA, right? Because coming from Spain, playing football (or soccer, as you call it) sometimes as a kid (i'm 19 so not too far ago) we won matches 10-0 and we never stopped. 
Anyway, kids of today need to grow a set or once they are adults they'll be horrified at finding out how hard real life is.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

3 Hours until finality.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope Punk is future endeavor'd for mocking Danielson's release.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

MVT said:


> 3 Hours until finality.


three hours until futility.

fixed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> I never heard of that, in little league baseball there is what he talks about wich is called mercy rule. If ur winning by 10 in the 4th inning you win/ or 20 in the first 3 innings.
> 
> My cousin is 7 he plays soccer, and his team has won games by 8, so i never heard of that sorry.


It's not a universal rule, i think it's only in a couple states and Canada(not sure which part). 

How bad do you suck to be losing by 20 runs in the 4th fucking inning?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swag said:


> lmao, look at this http://www.wwe.com/content/media/touts/5271608/5271654/14736050


LOL. That's hilarious.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by TKOK™
> There's a rule that in a soccer game if you outscore your opponent by 6 or more goals you actually loser the game.


That's brilliant, only in America!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> It's not a universal rule, i think it's only in a couple states and Canada(not sure which part).
> 
> How bad do you suck to be losing by 20 runs in the 4th fucking inning?


lol my freshman year in highschool baseball we were beating killian 15-0 in the 2nd inning  game ended 18-1


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> lol my freshman year in highschool baseball we were beating killian 15-0 in the 2nd inning  game ended 18-1


 If i was the other team, i'd be ashamed. AT least make your teams score respectable.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> lol my freshman year in highschool baseball we were beating killian 15-0 in the 2nd inning  game ended 18-1


I seen blowouts in the majors, the ace blows his arms tries to pitch a few more times, the releif isn't warmed up.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=270822201

This team just fell apart.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

GETTING BACK ON TOPIC!!!

The petition has almost 10,000 signatures now and most of the trolls seem to be gone.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> I seen blowouts in the majors, the ace blows his arms tries to pitch a few more times, the releif isn't warmed up.
> 
> http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=270822201
> 
> This team just fell apart.


lol 30-3. I suppose they are not allowed on Baltimore anymore.

BACK ON TOPPIC!!! I hope Danielson shos up at F4W, the pop will be much more bigger at New York.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I was watching the RAW replay on Telemundo and the shot of Roberts being choked with his tie was not cut out. Seems like Danielson's firing is a work after all.

- Vic


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vic Capri said:


> I was watching the RAW replay on Telemundo and the shot of Roberts being choked with his tie was not cut out. Seems like Danielson's firing is a work after all.
> 
> - Vic


Could be we don't know but all signs point to it being real!!!


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLY MOTHER OF CHRIST!!!!

WOW!

I've been through about 300 pages of this and, WOW! People are confused!

If this is a work, then it's quite possible the greatest work in the internet age of wrestling. I it's a shoot, then the WWE must be out of their fucking minds for firing Danielson for choking someone with a goddamn tie.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you guys really think we get an answer today? If Vince is fucking with us then knowing we expect an answer he might tell them to mention it but only briefly and vaguely or not mention it at all.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Bauer signed the petition, even though he isn't real, vince HAS to reinstate him now:

9762. Jack Bauer Damn it Bryan ! Call the white house !


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't think there's any way Danielson could lose in all of this. If anything this has made him a whole lot bigger of a star than he already was and the IWC is in a tailspin right now. Now we might say yeah typical WWE will just try to ignore him and pretend he never existed but people are not stupid and will eventually wanna know why he hasn't been on continuously week after week. This is why I think they have to have a write off angle tonight and why I think even if this is real eventually he'll be brought back and if anything he requested the release to better the storyline himself and make it all feel like he was really released for some silly reason of disgruntled kids will come to school with ties and start choking up the school. That is just plain ridiculous.

This is why I'm telling you all it's all a work by Danielson himself who got permission from WWE to release him but almost in a unofficial way. Overtime even the biggest Danielson haters that are casuals and have never seen a wrestling program that wasn't on mainstream cable like ROH or any other indy promotion Danielson has wrestled in. They'll probably get a kick out of it and say, see Cole and Miz were right, but still everybody will be talking on the net and everybody will be on WWE.com and in the IWC which is great for us. Even if they don't join this site or any other forum they'll be reading the "dirt sheets" daily again and be viewing and enjoying all my posts haha.

All in all this is a win for everybody and I don't see this being a he's fired forever for some "good" reason we'll soon find out type of thing for Danielson. I see him and all of the fans winning in this and all this attention will really make Danielson huge in WWE when the release work plays out.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

The Wrestlecrap board said:


> BRYAN DANIELSON WWE-UPDATE
> by Dave Scherer @ 6:18 PM on 6/14/2010
> 
> For what it's worth, people inside the WWE hierarchy are being told that the reason Danielson had to be let go was due to the fact that his choking of Justin Roberts was in violation of the *"don't do anything related to Chris Benoit" rule*, which Mike Johnson first reported here on the site as the story was breaking on Friday night.
> ...


Didn't Shawn Michaels use the crossface? And if I'm not mistaken, didn't Christian point towards the sky and do a diving headbutt in his match against Edge a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was thinking along the same lines as you jorajatt. Great points, and basically there is no way they fired part of the future of this gran wrestling promotion that is the WWE.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I cant believe just a few weeks ago at WWE's most recent PPV "Over The Limit" all this shit happened: 
- Punk was handcuffed to a ring rope whilst Mysterio shaved his bleeding scull.
- Batista tried to KILL John Cena by reversing a car into his helpless body.
- Cena FU'd Batista off a car through the damn floor.

And Bryan choking Justin Roberts with a tie is more criminal than these acts? Enough to get him fired?

I don't understand how anyone or a sponsor could complain about what Danielson did and be perfectly fine with all those recent occurences.

Meh this has probably been mentioned in this monstrous thread but what the heck.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

More than 10,000 signatures on the petition now


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The next wrestler to do a german suplex will be fired on the spot


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> I cant believe just a few weeks ago at WWE's most recent PPV "Over The Limit" all this shit happened:
> - Punk was handcuffed to a ring rope whilst Mysterio shaved his bleeding scull.
> - Batista tried to KILL John Cena by reversing a car into his helpless body.
> - Cena FU'd Batista off a car through the damn floor.
> ...


Presumably it was a commercial sponsor who complained who wasn't affiliated with the ppv.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There's only one way WWE can make this alright. When Danielson makes his return, have him feud with Layla's newly-introduced brother, Matt El.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Are we sure Cena's twitter is him? Ever since the Danielson talk, he's been typing like a 5 year old and he responds to way too many tweets, considering he's the biggest star in WWE.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Seriously, that's bullshit if they legit fired him for that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Big Daves finally took notice:

10060.	Dave Batista DUCK TAPE?!! now THIS?!!! I'm glad I QUIT!


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> There's only one way WWE can make this alright. When Danielson makes his return, have him feud with Layla's newly-introduced brother, Matt El.


Lol I just got that, nice one!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Are we sure Cena's twitter is him? Ever since the Danielson talk, he's been typing like a 5 year old and he responds to way too many tweets, considering he's the biggest star in WWE.


yeah it's him ... he was talking about the playoffs which he's rooting for the boston celtics.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yeah it's him ... he was talking about the playoffs which he's rooting for the boston celtics.


And it was posted on WWE.com to be him. I mean, it may be someone from WWE.com, but either way it's a legit account.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Are we sure Cena's twitter is him? Ever since the Danielson talk, he's been typing like a 5 year old and he responds to way too many tweets, considering he's the biggest star in WWE.


WWE has already confirmed Twitter.com/WWEJCena is real.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> Are we sure Cena's twitter is him? Ever since the Danielson talk, he's been typing like a 5 year old and he responds to way too many tweets, considering he's the biggest star in WWE.


Nope, its really him. There is a direct link from the WWE site to that twitter account. Which ofcourse is what makes all his responses so very curious. Especially the Danielson ones.

This whole debacle reminded me, when was the last time we saw a German suplex on WWE TV? Honestly, someone needs to bring it back. It was always one of my favourites.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yeah it's him ... he was talking about the playoffs which he's rooting for the boston celtics.


if boston wins would he have to be a heel for summerslam in LA. I would mark out if he comes out in a celtics jearsy in lakersville.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

watch NOAH if you want to see badass german suplexes. they pretty much spill each other on their heads


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

black_napalm said:


> watch NOAH if you want to see badass german suplexes. they pretty much spill each other on their heads


was it NOAH or NJPW that costed Misawa his life?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Danielson getting released is no big deal.It's not like he was on a 1998 Goldberg level.

Get over it geeks.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> was it NOAH or NJPW that costed Misawa his life?


NOAH..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

THNC said:


> Danielson getting released is no big deal.It's not like he was on a 1998 Goldberg level.
> 
> Get over it geeks.


Go somewhere else....


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

SJFC said:


> When i was 5 in 1999 i used to walk around in my rock t shirt telling people to know their roll and shut their mouth
> Why are kids so soft these days


When i was 10/11 in 1999 me and my school friends used to go about shouting pimpin aint easy and ho train because of the godfather :lmao


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

THNC said:


> Danielson getting released is no big deal.It's not like he was on a *1998 Goldberg level.*
> 
> Get over it geeks.


He's not as big a star as Goldberg was yet, but he is 10000000000000000x better than Goldberg ever was and will end up being a much bigger star than him. So I don't see what you're getting at.

Danielson doesn't belong in the Indy's anymore or in TNA. He belongs in WWE.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> 10242. Triple H violated my dead girlfriend's corpse while wearing the mask of El Hijo del Santo: I've always known that the WWE is an evil organisation, controlled by the lizard people of Alpha Draconis... but now this!?! Is nothing sacred? Perhaps the firing of Bryan Danielson will convince the government to take finally this issue seriously.


This has me LMAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Goldberg... WOW. Such a comparison!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> He's not as big a star as Goldberg was yet, but he is 10000000000000000x better than Goldberg ever was and will end up being a much bigger star than him. So I don't see what you're getting at.
> 
> Danielson doesn't belong in the Indy's anymore or in TNA. He belongs in WWE.


What? Even guys like Edge, Jeff Hardy, Orton and Batista aren't bigger stars than Goldberg. Goldberg was GIGANTIC. Makes no difference how short his main event run may have been.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> This has me LMAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


That one is lame. Even more lame attempt at a Katie Vick reference lol.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> He's not as big a star as Goldberg was yet, but he is 10000000000000000x better than Goldberg ever was and will end up being a much bigger star than him. So I don't see what you're getting at.
> 
> Danielson doesn't belong in the Indy's anymore or in TNA. He belongs in WWE.


In your dreams Danielson mark.The pop Goldberg got pinning Hogan is
a bigger reaction than Danielson will ever get in the big leagues.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THNC said:


> Danielson getting released is no big deal.It's not like he was on a 1998 Goldberg level.
> 
> Get over it geeks.


Yeah, Danielson is actually talented.

I agree 100000% with erikstans07, in the last few weeks, i started watching a nonstop barrage of Danielson matches from across the world. And what I know now is, Danielson is the greatest in the world. Which was the match that proved that to me? Danielson vs McGuiness unified, and Danielson vs Morishima Final Battle. The way Danielson electrified that giant crowd, the story he told, the way he stood valiantly in the face of the 300lb Morishima. It was beautiful. Danielson could be the future of the company. He has the skills, talent, charisma and work ethic to go down as one of the best ever.

He needs the WWE just as much as the WWE needs him. He is ready for the big leagues, and the big leagues need this young, unbelievably talented hero.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> What? Even guys like Edge, Jeff Hardy, Orton and Batista aren't bigger stars than Goldberg. Goldberg was GIGANTIC. Makes no difference how short his main event run may have been.


Doesn't matter. Danielson's going to reach legend status in the WWE.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Go somewhere else....


:lmao

I don't know why, but this had me laughing


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

THNC said:


> In your dreams Danielson mark.The pop Goldberg got pinning Hogan is
> a bigger reaction than Danielson will ever get in the big leagues.


That is why he is no longer working in the business and doesn't want to be mentioned in the same sentence as "Pro Wrestling."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> Doesn't matter. Danielson's going to reach legend status in the WWE.


Goldberg reached legend status before he was even IN the WWE. How many guys walk into the company and pin The Rock in their first match?

Danielson's not even IN the WWE right now either so this is ridiculous. What makes you think he'll even go back? He may think he's been disrespected over such a dumbass firing and just go back to the Indies.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

redeadening said:


> *Yeah, Danielson is actually talented*.
> 
> I agree 100000% with erikstans07, in the last few weeks, i started watching a nonstop barrage of Danielson matches from across the world. And what I know now is, Danielson is the greatest in the world. Which was the match that proved that to me? Danielson vs McGuiness unified, and Danielson vs Morishima Final Battle. The way Danielson electrified that giant crowd, the story he told, the way he stood valiantly in the face of the 300lb Morishima. It was beautiful. Danielson could be the future of the company. He has the skills, talent, charisma and work ethic to go down as one of the best ever.
> 
> He needs the WWE just as much as the WWE needs him. He is ready for the big leagues, and the big leagues need this young, unbelievably talented hero.


Who cares.So was Malenko and Storm.Neither are big stars.Just like Danielson.

Danielson shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Goldberg.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Yeah, Danielson is actually talented.
> 
> I agree 100000% with erikstans07, in the last few weeks, i started watching a nonstop barrage of Danielson matches from across the world. And what I know now is, Danielson is the greatest in the world. Which was the match that proved that to me? Danielson vs McGuiness unified, and Danielson vs Morishima. The way Danielson electrified that giant crowd, the story he told, the way he stood valiantly in the face of the 300lb Morishima. It was beautiful. Danielson could be the future of the company. He has the skills, talent, charisma and work ethic to go down as one of the best ever.


i commend you for looking up those matches. lots of people just don't 'get' the hype and don't bother to look up the matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THNC said:


> Who cares.So was Malenko and Storm.Neither are big stars.Just like Danielson.
> 
> Danielson shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Goldberg.


NOBODY WAS EVEN TALKING ABOUT GOLDBERG!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

> *Who cares.So was Malenko and Storm.Neither are big stars.Just like Danielson.
> 
> Danielson shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Goldberg.*


Lets think about this Indy Wrestling superstar or Action Movie Star I'm going with Indy Star, Since this is a wrestling forum!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Danielson's Twitter has been removed from the nxt season page, but added to the wweuniverse page.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

lol at Goldberg even being brought up in this conversation.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Goldberg reached legend status before he was even IN the WWE. How many guys walk into the company and pin The Rock in their first match?
> 
> *Danielson's not even IN the WWE right now either so this is ridiculous. What makes you think he'll even go back? He may think he's been disrespected over such a dumbass firing and just go back to the Indies.*


I've come to 2 different conclusions in the Danielson debacle. Either it's a work, as part of a storyline or he actually was fired, but as a PR move (because of the complaint) and he'll be back soon after it blows over. Either way, he knows he'll be back on TV and his push will continue. The evidence to it being one of these I just named is just overwhelming. He has too much support in the WWE to just be fired like that. If you think the WWE has fired him and that's it, no call back, you're just sadly, sadly mistaken. The man is the best in the world and deserves to be featured in the WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THNC said:


> Who cares.So was Malenko and Storm.Neither are big stars.Just like Danielson.
> 
> Danielson shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Goldberg.


Danielson is infinitely more charsimatic than Malenko and Storm could ever dream to be COMBINED. Get serious, now.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

THNC said:


> Who cares.So was Malenko and Storm.Neither are big stars.Just like Danielson.
> 
> Danielson shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Goldberg.


No disrespect to Malenko or Storm, as they are great, great wrestlers, but they don't hold a candle to Danielson's charisma and ability to captivate a crowd.

BTW, in response to some people a couple days ago: Tell me why Danielson's release hasn't been announced on the Corporate website, but Carlito's is still on the home page?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> No disrespect to Malenko or Storm, as they are great, great wrestlers, but they don't hold a candle to Danielson's charisma and ability to captivate a crowd.


*cough*Final Battle 2008*cough


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> If you think the WWE has fired him and that's it, no call back, you're just sadly, sadly mistaken. The man is the best in the world and deserves to be featured in the WWE.


I didn't say the WWE wouldn't call him back. What I said though is that for all you know, if they do call him back, he MIGHT refuse to go back on principle. You don't know what he's thinking. This is the most ludicrous release I've ever heard of next to Matt Hardy getting fired because Edge rode his woman like a bronco. If I got fired like that, I'd damn sure feel in-valuable. Now, I'd go back but that's just me, that may or may not be him.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Either side of this is ok with me whether it be real or fake!!!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't say the WWE wouldn't call him back. What I said though is that for all you know, if they do call him back, he MIGHT refuse to go back on principle. You don't know what he's thinking. This is the most ludicrous release I've ever heard of next to Matt Hardy getting fired because Edge rode his woman like a bronco. If I got fired like that, I'd damn sure feel in-valuable. Now, I'd go back but that's just me, that may or may not be him.


He probably knows the situation and agrees with it (if it's the PR move I said it is). He's not stupid enough to turn down going back to the WWE, when they obviously want him. You must be forgetting about the money and the man's dreams lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think Kennedy would be world champ right now is he kept calm and didnt go ballistic on WWE politics. Personally I think thats the one thing that Vince cant stand. When guys shoot on him. Hes had people spit on him. People attack him. People abandon him in his hour of need. But the one thing he seems to hate is when former employees go nuts on his ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> He probably knows the situation and agrees with it (if it's the PR move I said it is). He's not stupid enough to turn down going back to the WWE, when they obviously want him. You must be forgetting about the money and the man's dreams lol.


I didn't say he was stupid enough to turn it down or forget how much money he's getting or his dream. I'm just saying, a release over something that he clearly should NOT be held in contempt for may sour him on working for them. I didn't say there were any absolutes. Pride is a powerful thing though, I think we should all know this.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry if this was posted already...


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if this video has been posted or not... it's Jericho basically hanging JBL with a cord at Royal Rumble 2008, post Benoit..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIZd3bMDjJw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao (the action figure not the JBL and Jericho)


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Icon™;8515647 said:


> Sorry if this was posted already...


Wow, took me a bit to notice it was fake. Love the "WARNING: CHOKING HAZARD - Anyone wearing a tie."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao That's epic.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> BTW, in response to some people a couple days ago: Tell me why Danielson's release hasn't been announced on the Corporate website, but Carlito's is still on the home page?


Not trying to sound like a smartass,but this has been explained 30 times already. WWE only announces wellness related releases on the Corporate site. Search for the other recent releases,and you won't find them.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

SaveMeCM said:


> I don't know if this video has been posted or not... it's Jericho basically hanging JBL with a cord at Royal Rumble 2008, post Benoit..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIZd3bMDjJw


Yeah I was going to bring this angle up earlier. Also remember JBL chocking Jericho with a noose and dragging him all over the arena a couple of weeks before the Rumble. Obviously this took place after Benoit's death, which begs the question when did WWE really implement this "choking with objects rule"? And how many people since have gotten away with using objects to choke people since? I'm sure if you really look and think back. I'm sure Danielson wasn't the only one who has "defied the protocol of chocking with objects" since the rule has been enforced. It's pretty clear to me that if no one got in Vince's ear about this that it would have been completely thrown under the rug like everything else and Danielson would not have been released.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> BTW, in response to some people a couple days ago: Tell me why Danielson's release hasn't been announced on the Corporate website, but Carlito's is still on the home page?


I said that a few pages back 
(along with the main page saying "Over 78% of it's audience is 18 and over")

But someone said that they also never had Shelton Benjamin or Mickie James etc. 
And that the Carlito thing was for the wellness policy.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> Not trying to sound like a smartass,but this has been explained 30 times already. WWE only announces wellness related releases on the Corporate site. Search for the other recent releases,and you won't find them.


Ahhhh, I see. Makes sense.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> Is it you or the other Batista mark that has given up on the WWE seven times in the last 6 months?


Other Batista Mark.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

varney said:


> Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


:lmao makes perfect sense

and LOL at the action figure


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

varney said:


> Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


HE ISSSS COMMMMIINNNGG BACCKKK!!!!!


I told you it was a work all along


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me get this straight didn't they change the NXT Stip:To Championship Match on PPV wouldn't that mean all 8 guys legally have contracts....

Edit:I don't know I might be wrong but Striker always at "Who will be the Next breakout star." nothing about a contract?


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

On WWE RAW universe chat...Howard Finkel just put up a poll asking if we agreed with WWE's decision to fire "Daniel Bryan". lol haha


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

varney said:


> Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


HA. Nice one


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

why is choking someone more reminiscient of Benoit than the Crippler Crossface he had the Miz in when Ashton hosted?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Houstonboy25 said:


> On WWE RAW universe chat...Howard Finkel just put up a poll asking if we agreed with WWE's decision to fire "Daniel Bryan". lol haha


Hmmm. I don't think that would be brought up if it weren't a work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

varney said:


> Mark Feuerstein is hosting tonight. He was in The West Wing at one point. The west wing is in the White House. White. Milk is white. Milk comes from cows. Cows = Cattle. Cattle Mutilation. Bryan Danielson


6 degrees of Bryan Danielson, I like it, lol. Could be a fun game to try out here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> HE ISSSS COMMMMIINNNGG BACCKKK!!!!!
> 
> 
> I told you it was a work all along


That's like DaVinci Code type of shit right there good work.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Houstonboy25 said:


> On WWE RAW universe chat...Howard Finkel just put up a poll asking if we agreed with WWE's decision to fire "Daniel Bryan". lol haha


link?


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Save The Hero said:


> link?


http://fans.wwe.com/go/chat/live


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Chat

There you go!!


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Houstonboy25 said:


> http://fans.wwe.com/go/chat/live


thanks, i could never find these things


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

For those who are holding onto the
"It's a work" theory, there's no sign of
Bryan Danielson in the script for
tonight's Raw, according to several
people I spoke to in the last hour.
Danielson has been in contact with
independent promoters but has told
them he doesn't know what he is
allowed to do in regard to taking
bookings at this time. A number of
promoters want to jump right on him
based on the WWE exposure while you
would guess PWG, CHIKARA, ROH,
DGUSA, etc. would love to have him
back in the fold as well.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

^^That was from PW Insider.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> For those who are holding onto the
> "It's a work" theory, there's no sign of
> Bryan Danielson in the script for
> tonight's Raw, according to several
> ...


Just because he isn't in the script for TONIGHT doesn't mean shit


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

they showed Danielson kicking Cena in the head at the start of RAW btw, just adding to the confusion


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

they are showing the attack on countdown to raw.


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Liniert said:


> they showed Danielson kicking Cena in the head at the start of RAW btw, just adding to the confusion


LOL I know right.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Just because he isn't in the script for TONIGHT doesn't mean shit


Source is PW Insider.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

They showed Danielson,because it was a recap. Nothing to get excited about really. LMAO @ King "you know what take your stuff let's get out of here".


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> For those who are holding onto the
> "It's a work" theory, there's no sign of
> Bryan Danielson in the script for
> tonight's Raw, according to several
> ...


I have to say i am really going to
lol when i see your reaction to
Bryan Danielson Returning be it
Sooner or late it will happen


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Hes coming back, they just mentioned him. This is freaken great. Maybe they want Bryan to feud with Barrett.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Danielson is coming back as face


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

This also explains Cena backing him up


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so the 'it's a work group' is gaining steam


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah Daniel Bryan will be back in the WWE not now but maybe in a couple months...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Unless they mention him again, I still think it's a legit release.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I can't believe they let him go over that. I am starting to feel sorry for anyone involved in WWE these days.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i was waiting for RAW to see if his release was 4 real...

still can't believe it


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

scottishman said:


> I have to say i am really going to
> lol when i see your reaction to
> Bryan Danielson Returning be it
> Sooner or late it will happen


They just wrote him off,and confirmed that kayfabe wise the NXT guys weren't meant to have contracts so there ya go.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

It looks like his release was/is legit, but they are already looking at ways to get him back in. He is mentioned to many times on either wwe twitter, wwe chat or wwe tv for them to cover it up.

Looks like they just messed that one up and look how to come out of it clean.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I get it now, Barret won both a contract and a title shot. The rest have neither.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> They just wrote him off,and confirmed that kayfabe wise the NXT guys weren't meant to have contracts so there ya go.


More importantly they wrote him off looking like A FACE. That's key


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Imo, Bryan will now return as a babyface and wrestle alongside Cena et al vs. NXT.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's possible,but people have to remember it's Bryan Danielson's choice if h wants to return or not. Not anyone elses.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Some people do not give up, he's gone, they wrote him off.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Some people do not give up, he's gone, they wrote him off.


Very true but they did leave the door open for a return!!!


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Some people do not give up, he's gone, they wrote him off.


Not many people are wrote off when released, they simply are not mentioned anymore (i.e Mr. Kennedy, Umaga, Carlito)


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk is God.
> 
> BTW I remember a story back when Kennedy got released, where Jericho also made light of it by back suplexing someone at a house show then shouting "This is how you do it Kennedy!" or something along those lines.


That is complete bullshit and you know it.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

It's official. Cena tried his best to save Danielson but Vince would have none of it and now Bryan is gone forever. Barret wrote him off and that's that. So terrible. I wish Danielson would just speak the fuck up and explain exactly how and who got him fired!


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no! Chris Jericho is definitely getting released after Raw. He just choked Evan Bourne with the ring ropes. Can't have any of that now.

:faint:


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

The WWE has come to terms with Chris Jericho (Christopher Irvine) as of today June 14th 2010, we wish him well in future endevours.

The WWE has come to terms with Even Bourne (Matt Sydel)as of today June 14th 2010, we wish him well in future endevours.

I guess they shouldn't have wrestled that match, they could have really hurt each other.

Seriously the WWE is in the market for show violence and Danielson did just what the WWE was marketing to kids. it is absolutly hypocritical what the wwe has done to him saying that it is okay in some cases unless the sponsors get mad, and then you are fired with out warning. seriously WTF!!!


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

MVT said:


> It's official. Cena tried his best to save Danielson but Vince would have none of it and now Bryan is gone forever. Barret wrote him off and that's that. So terrible. I wish Danielson would just speak the fuck up and explain exactly how and who got him fired!


I don't know who got him fired, but Triple H could have stopped it. And he chose not to. Fuck Triple H. Too bad Cena's not fucking Steph.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

NEWFLASH!!!

Due to Bret Hart braking policy and saying WWF on air. World Wildlife Fund has filed a former complaint. Therefore WWE has just announced his release from the company.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at you guys. Danielson being mentioned alone is enough to believe that he's going to come back soon.


----------



## PWG Six (Jun 7, 2010)

SaveMeCM said:


> I don't know who got him fired, but Triple H could have stopped it. And he chose not to. Fuck Triple H. Too bad Cena's not fucking Steph.


Lol. People just have to blame HHH for everything.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

why are they advertising games and movies during raw that are not rated PG or E? I don't get it are they targeting these kids, and isn't it against raw's ideals to have them?


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Swag said:


> lmao at you guys. Danielson being mentioned alone is enough to believe that he's going to come back soon.


Man you people are desperate.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MVT said:


> Man you people are desperate.


When do they ever mention releases? Not often....


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> When do they ever mention releases? Not often....


When they ever mention released guys on WWE? I didn't heard about Kennedy, Shelton, Carlito and the others.. THAT IS MY FRIENDS.. A MYSTERY that only the WWE knows the truth


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I really think that the difference between the choking that happens in matches and what Daniel Bryan did is how gruesome the latter looked. To top it off, it wasn't an official match and there wasn't a referee to stop it. It looked like a vicious attack as opposed to being used as a means to gain a quick four second advantage. Not to mention that it was done with a tie, which is a household item. I'm not saying that WWE was right for firing Daniel Bryan because I'm upset about it as well. I'm just trying to see it from the point of view of whoever complained and from the point of WWE. Clearly, they saw something they didn't like and they disliked it enough to make a fuss about it. It's a shame, but that's the way it goes. Hopefully Bryan will be back in WWE soon.

It's not any sort of angle. It's not any sort of work. Daniel Bryan isn't going to make a great surprise appearance on RAW. I'm not trying to be a jerk. I just don't want to see anyone get their hopes up and be disappointed. They mentioned Bryan and explained why he will no longer be around at the beginning of RAW. All of this "evidence" isn't really evidence.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> When do they ever mention releases? Not often....


Kurt Angle says hi brah. Did his release mention open the door for a return? And i don't want that "it's a diffrent situation" bullshit.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

It probably reminded the WWE of a certain wrestler involved in a double-murder-suicide that happened a few years ago..


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

lunchbox001 said:


> It probably reminded the WWE of a certain wrestler involved in a double-murder-suicide that happened a few years ago..


what, that can't be...

he doesn't exist.


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show just choked Dibiase with his ass. Fire him.


----------



## shawnrez (Jul 11, 2006)

lunchbox001 said:


> It probably reminded the WWE of a certain wrestler involved in a double-murder-suicide that happened a few years ago..


That might sound better if it wasn't for the fact that Shawn (and I feel like someone else too) used the Crippler Crossface multiple times since then (beginning 6 months after the event). Not to mention the brutal choking with the cable wire in JBL & Jericho's feud back in 2008.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> When do they ever mention releases? Not often....


Obviously they had to mention him considering the fact that he was part of the 8 who attacked Cena. It wouldn't have been logical as to not give a reason why Danielson was not among them. Barret would have had to have said the same thing had any other of the other 7 been fired. It's common logic.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

and here comes the DANIELSON drove the limo rants


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

they managed to realse a great talent, and ruin a potential excellent angle in one failing swoop, great job vince.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

varney said:


> and here comes the DANIELSON drove the limo rants


**runs out**

where's cole's hiding spot, I want to hide with him...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> why are they advertising games and movies during raw that are not rated PG or E? I don't get it are they targeting these kids, and isn't it against raw's ideals to have them?


Who is this "they" you speak of?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

varney said:


> and here comes the DANIELSON drove the limo rants


:lmao I was expecting those posts myself.


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

Some of these Danielson marks are really not giving any credit to the rest of the NXT wrestlers. The angle is still great without Danielson, and I'm sure he will return to the company sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I just googled Future Endeavors and got a picture of Bryan Danielson. I love how that phrase has become so ingrained into WWE that it is now most-easily associated with it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I only counted 6 people kidnapping, it was justin gabreal I believe driving (the only one I didn't see)


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

it was Dragon driving 100% sure.

Think about it. If they are going with this "we dont like the WWE management" angle Danielson started that train during NXT and would have the most reason kayfabe wise to get back at WWE. Then they say he is gone because he was regretful and felt bad about what they had done. BULLSHIT! Dragon is behind all of this, possibly with Jerichos help.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Bryan will cost Cena the title at F4W.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually it was Rikishi drivin the limo and he did it for the Rock.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> I only counted 6 people kidnapping, it was justin gabreal I believe driving (the only one I didn't see)


Check again, all 7 were outside of the limbo. Whoever was driving the limbo was not one of the 7.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Mattel thinks that the attack on bret was too violent, another NXT rookie has to be fired.

Who will be eliminated this week?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

There's another reason for the release.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

So one week after Bryan gets fired for using a tie to choke Justin Roberts WWE does an angle where they have Bret Hart put in the back of a limo that the driver purposely crashes into things with the intent to harm Bret, cause that's soooo much more pg


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Breaking News:



> World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of WWE Staffer "Mr. Limo" as of today, June 14, 2010. We wish Limo the best in all future endeavors.


That's what he gets for trying to kill Bret, that fucker.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Mattel thinks that the attack on bret was too violent, another NXT rookie has to be fired.
> 
> Who will be eliminated this week?


Hey, sounds like the show NXT! They should just have them run Season 2 and eliminate rookies after telling them to do border line violent scenarios as challenges


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I still think this is kayfabe. I guess choking someone (which was just done on this show via ring ropes several times) is not good for PG, but trying to smash an old stroke-survivor up in a car is okay? 

If, by the small chance he actually was fired, I would assume it has to do with Linda's Senate run. I still think he will probably return as a face though.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

RetepAdam is so funny, on the raw thread he states that danielson was really fired, the limo driver was just wearing a danielson mask. 



RetepAdam. said:


> <snip, click little arrow to see the comment or rep>


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice article http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_41905.shtml (old but the best one out there right now imo)


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

If this ends up being Kayfabe firing, I see a large lawsuit coming from the IWC against the WWE for causing Posttraumatic stress disorder


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I paused the tv and examined it for a few minutes(lol) sure as hell looked like danielson but could be jericho i dont think he was on the stage


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they would use a stunt man as the limo driver.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

SJFC said:


> I paused the tv and examined it for a few minutes(lol) sure as hell looked like danielson but could be jericho i dont think he was on the stage


good point, did anyone see jericho?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A Random Person said:


> Mattel thinks that the attack on bret was too violent, another NXT rookie has to be fired.
> 
> Who will be eliminated this week?


Otunga because his action figure wouldn't sell. Mainly because it doesn't know how to. lol.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

It was Daniel Bryan for sure, thanks Vincent for your awesome pics great work!


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

Come on now, even if the storyline was Danielson they would have used a stunt driver.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

NationOfViolence said:


> Come on now, even if the storyline was Danielson they would have used a stunt driver.


Obviously the sequence was taped, they had danielson in the drivers seat when the door opened but when the camera cut and the car was moving it was a stunt driver...



My eyes are hurting from the amount of eyerolling i've done today.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you guys just repress the bit where Wade Barrett said "you won't be seeing Daniel Bryan in the WWE again" out of your fucking memories banks or what? And why on god's green earth would the WWE use wrestlers for a dangerous stunt like the car scene? Do you not know they use stunt drivers for that shit?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> *Obviously the sequence was taped, they had danielson in the drivers seat when the door opened but when the camera cut and the car was moving it was a stunt driver...
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao your jokes are getting good.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Did you guys just repress the bit where Wade Barrett said "you won't be seeing Daniel Bryan in the WWE again" out of your fucking memories banks or what? And why on god's green earth would the WWE use wrestlers for a dangerous stunt like the car scene? Do you not know they use stunt drivers for that shit?


OMG WHY USE A STUNT MAN FOR DRIVING A CAR AEOUND IN CIRCLES CRASHING INTO PARKED CARS? HE WAS IN NO DAMN DANGER! The gig is up for WWE its Daniel Bryan 100% in that fucking car open your eyes people I mean damn come on. Im not even a Daniel mark and I can see it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Did you guys just repress the bit where Wade Barrett said "you won't be seeing Daniel Bryan in the WWE again" out of your fucking memories banks or what? And why on god's green earth would the WWE use wrestlers for a dangerous stunt like the car scene? Do you not know they use stunt drivers for that shit?


Yeah people he's gone but who knows we may see him back in the WWE someday!!!


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao your jokes are getting good.


You're stupid. I'm not saying it WAS Danielson in the limo but it was obviously a pre-taped segment. And OBVIOUSLY Danielson wasn't driving the car. But the still shots of the car sure as hell looked like Danielson. I'm a film major. It's easy editing. It MIGHT have been him in the car during the still shots.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

True Prodigy said:


> You're stupid. I'm not saying it WAS Danielson in the limo but it was obviously a pre-taped segment. And OBVIOUSLY Danielson wasn't driving the car. But the still shots of the car sure as hell looked like Danielson. I'm a film major. It's easy editing. It MIGHT have been him in the car during the still shots.


Exactly. That segment was just as edited as the Vince McMahon death scene from a couple years ago. (limo explosion)


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

True Prodigy said:


> But the still shots of the car sure as hell looked like Danielson. I'm a film major. It's easy editing. It MIGHT have been him in the car during the still shots.


lmao get real dude. Why the hell would Danielson drive the limo & help NXT after Barrett said he was showing remorse & shit now re-read what you posted,and ask yourself who's stupid. I swear to god you guys are looking for any fucking excuse to scream "it's a work!".


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> lmao get real dude. Why the hell would Danielson drive the limo & help NXT after Barrett said he was showing remorse & shit now re-read what you posted,and ask yourself who's stupid. I swear to god you guys are looking for any fucking excuse to scream "it's a work!".


It's a fucking storyline. Are you trying to say in wrestling, that [wrestler A] has never talked **** about [wrestler B] only to be revealed that they were in on it the entire time?

I swear you guys who are so positive it's not a work are ridiculous. Is it a work? Nobody knows. Is it legit? Nobody knows. Just watch the damn show and find out. WWE is doing everything right if this is a storyline.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

People aren't still trying to argue its a work after the quietly killed him off the storyline on Raw are they???

Anyone who is should just stop it, you're just embarrassing yourselves at this point.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> But aren't still trying to argue its a work after the quietly killed him off the storyline on Raw are they???
> 
> Anyone who is should just stop it, you're just embarrassing yourselves at this point.


Thank you! 


And you just proved my fucking point Prodigy. No shit it's a storyline. In storyline he pretty much said fuck Danielson,so why the hell would Danielson aid him by driving his limo after an hour & 30 minutes of that being said?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

and 90 days later, we'll know the answer for this complicated question: Bryan's release was legit, or a work..
Damn.. i can't think of choosing any side! i'll wait and see


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> And you just proved my fucking point Prodigy. No shit it's a storyline. In storyline he pretty much said fuck Danielson,so why the hell would Danielson aid him by driving his limo after an hour & 30 minutes of that being said?


Are you seriously questioning logic in a wrestling storyline? How many times did Eric Young join Nash only to get turned on over and over? Stone Cold joining Vince McMahon? I could go on and on.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> and 90 days later, we'll know the answer for this complicated question: Bryan's release was legit, or a work..
> Damn.. i can't think of choosing any side! i'll wait and see


No it will still be a work, the WWE would be just allowing danielson to wrestle in other promotions.


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

Victor_J said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> And you just proved my fucking point Prodigy. No shit it's a storyline. In storyline he pretty much said fuck Danielson,so why the hell would Danielson aid him by driving his limo after an hour & 30 minutes of that being said?


It's called trying to get their defenses down. Kind of like when Kane sided with Taker and then set him on fire. If they were saying fuck him they would have said they jumped him when flaunting his arm bracelet...Hold on a sec I got some watermelon in the fridge I'll go get it for you..


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

True Prodigy said:


> Are you seriously questioning logic in a wrestling storyline? How many times did Eric Young join Nash only to get turned on over and over? Stone Cold joining Vince McMahon? I could go on and on.


Seriously some of you are reaching like hell to keep the hope of Danielson's firing being a work.


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Seriously some of you are reaching like hell to keep the hope of Danielson's firing being a work.


I never said it was a work. Please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

remember when HHH said he didn't run over HBK? or when vince mcmahon's limo blew up? he hasn't been seen since guys. pay attention to those wrestling storylines closely! wade said there's no way we'll see bryan again, so it's true. it's damn true!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

do wrestling storylines have any logic?


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

black_napalm said:


> remember when HHH said he didn't run over HBK? or when vince mcmahon's limo blew up? he hasn't been seen since guys. pay attention to those wrestling storylines closely! wade said there's no way we'll see bryan again, so it's true. it's damn true!


Well put. Some people on this forum have the IQ of of a nine year old.


----------



## True Prodigy (Oct 28, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> do wrestling storylines have any logic?


Never. It's the wrestling business. But some people are trying to shove it down our throats that it's DEFINITELY not a work. When in reality, none of us have any idea if it is or not. It's all speculation.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would they focus in on a stuntmans face?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Victor_J said:


> Why the hell would Danielson drive the limo & help NXT after Barrett said he was showing remorse & shit now re-read what you posted,and ask yourself who's stupid.


I dunno, it could easily be the same reason that Triple H was revealed as HBK's attacker 2 minutes after he said he wouldn't rest until he finds out who "did this to Shawn."

You really should've been around in the Attitude Era/transition period pre-Entertainment Era. Your head would've probably exploded.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

work or not, do u guys think that bryan will indeed return to wwe as bryan danielson?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Seriously some of you are reaching like hell to keep the hope of Danielson's firing being a work.


And you are so desperate that it wasnt him because youve spent the the last two days trying to tell us its not a work and you cant face being wrong


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll admit some storylines are logicless,but seriously though. If it wasn't for the fact that David Otunga confirmed that kayfabe wise the NXT guys NEVER had contracts,and the fact that the WWE broke kayfabe & revealed that he did have one in actuality by releasing him,then i might take this as a possiblity,but Otunga did & WWE did,so there's absolutely no reason to hold on to the belief that it's a work.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Jericho indeed was on the stage. He was on the left end of the group (from Cena's perspective).


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

They have FCW contracts and have posted FCW releases on their website before..


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If there was no reason to believe that it's a work, then there wouldn't be speculation.

Give up already.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SJFC said:


> And you are so desperate that it wasnt him because youve spent the the last two days trying to tell us its not a work and you cant face being wrong


Can't face being wrong what the hell are you talking about? If anyone can't face being wrong it's all of you still holding on to that belif that it's a work. WWE breaks kayfabe by releasing him=work,Cena confirms his release=work,Wade Barrett confirms his release=work,WWE writes him off of tv=work.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> If there was no reason to believe that it's a work, then there wouldn't be speculation.
> 
> Give up already.


Dirtsheets and what we are hearing are making us confuse.. which only raises this thread, it's kinda funny =P


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Can't face being wrong what the hell are you talking about? If anyone can't face being wrong it's all of you still holding on to that be if that it's a work. WWE breaks kayfabe by releasing him=work,Cena confirms his release=work,Wade Barrett confirms his release=work,WWE writes him off of tv=work.


this is what I have been saying.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

we now have a highe resolution image of the driver:



antoniomare007 said:


> holy shit!!! it really is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol at the "limo driver"'s photo


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i don't really see people definitely saying it's a work. i see more people hoping it will be a work. i mean, it would be pretty f'n cool, would it not?

LMAO @ the photo. enhance! zoom! enhance! OMG!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao @ the pic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

It's just Danielson in a Hogan mask idiots. It's a work shit!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

:lmao @ that picture. Kudos to whoever did the editing.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of you said why would they let Bryan drive the limo instead of a stuntman.. I guess u never saw Austin drive the beer truck or the various other thing's he drove. And Kurt angle drove a milk truck once... so u never know.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> Some of you said why would they let Bryan drive the limo instead of a stuntman.. I guess u never saw Austin drive the beer truck or the various other thing's he drove. And Kurt angle drove a milk truck once... so u never know.


times have changed, new safety standards.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i know this isn't the right thread, but there's nowhere else to post this...did anyone else notice mark henry outrunning the NXT'ers on the way out of the arena? i lol'd. he was quite ahead of slater and gabriel when the camera came on


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

black_napalm said:


> *i know this isn't the right thread, but there's nowhere else to post this.*..did anyone else notice mark henry outrunning the NXT'ers on the way out of the arena? i lol'd. he was quite ahead of slater and gabriel when the camera came on


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/508812-official-raw-discussion-thread-6-14-a-177.html ????


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

oh my bad. well, a mod can move it if they feel it's worth it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Bryan Danielson: The Man Too Violent for Television *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POdgyvgh0Ps&feature=youtu.be&a

I'm sure most of you have seen this, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I gotta ask, why is it such a problem for people to either hope or speculate that Daniel Bryan is the driver?


Even if we find out it's completely and utterly not true, why is it so bad that people are speculating about it?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> If there was no reason to believe that it's a work, then there wouldn't be speculation.
> 
> Give up already.



Nonsense. People will believe anything, just because people speculate its a work doesn't mean there is ANY reason to think it is. Alot of people believe alot of very stupid things, especially if they want to. And god knows we would all LOVE this to be a work. I would be much happier finding out I was worng and it was a work than have my assertions confirmed, but that doesn't make the overwhelmingly one sided evidence any less overwheliming onesided.

If this was a work:
- why do it online?
- why are all of Daneilsons friends saying it isn't a work?
- why did they kill him off quietly the storyline rather than kayfabe firing him?
- why would punk make a reference to the tie incident on a smackdown house show?
- why are high up WWE management being told it isn't a work?

I was willing to have an open mind on this until Raw. And Danielson being killed off quietly, if him being fired was a work they would have made a huge deal about him being fired. Yet he wasn't even kayfabe fired, hell he wasn't even kayfabe hired to be kayfabe fired in the first place.

What on earth could it take to prove to people that it isn't a work? At this point he could come out and wrestler on ROH and people would still think its a work.

Like I was undecided on this at first, but things just kept pilling up, everything that should have happened were it legit has happened. At some point reality needs to take the upperhand over wishful thinking.

What was said about Danielson on Raw fits in perfectly with the he was released for some silly incident but with every intention of bringing him back later story and theres just no two ways around that. They set him up for a return some time down the track as a face.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

well, the only thing i don't get is why some let the loud vocal bryan marks ruin wanting to see more. it's not like he was shoved down our throats a la HHH and cena. everyone backstage seems to have nothing bad to say either.

btw, i'm totally fine with this not being a work and him showing up in like 3 months. it's just an unfortunate case of tie violence.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

i as of now legit believe he is released. i mean all signs point in that direction. its just wishful thinking to believe he was the limo driver. it wouldnt make any sense


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

I am 95% sure he is released for real. I just really want to find out the exact reasons why he was released and who was responsible!!!


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, I never realized wrestling fans were so gullible! WWE tells you Danielson is released, and you all believe it. THIS IS WRESTLING HERE. In the words of Shawn Michaels, "Everything in this business is a work". Danielson was driving that limo, and he has not been released. The exact reason for Danielson's silence is the fact that he is still with WWE.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Dark Raven said:


> i as of now legit believe he is released. i mean all signs point in that direction. its just wishful thinking to believe he was the limo driver. it wouldnt make any sense


doesn't make sense in real life you mean right? ya, it doesn't make sense for mattel to demand action and danielson doesn't even miss any shows. storyline wise though, they could say bryan was sticking up for NXT and getting revenge for them getting kicked out by bret.

danielson's profile is still up too. what if it is still up in a couple more days? still doesn't leave doubt?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

How can a thread reach 390 pages..??
Talk about "American F'n Dragon" Bryan Danielson's firing of the WWE


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> times have changed, new safety standards.


Huh? Were Austin and Angle driving these trucks in 1954?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

And for those saying "but it wouldn't make sense for danielson to be driving the limo ;(", once again, THIS IS WRESTLING. Things don't make sense all the time, and there isn't always a black and white situation.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Wow, I never realized wrestling fans were so gullible! WWE tells you Danielson is released, and you all believe it. THIS IS WRESTLING HERE. In the words of Shawn Michaels, "Everything in this business is a work". Danielson was driving that limo, and he has not been released. The exact reason for Danielson's silence is the fact that he is still with WWE.


Did he say that before or after the Montreal incident? Also what evidence do we have that it's a work? Nothing. Most people here are just grasping for straws.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

After I believe.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ima just be real dammit...I don't know what the hell to believe anymore! And you know what?? Im glad! This is something that I can finally sit here and say I don't know what the hell is going on and all I can say is it's about time!!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ima just be real dammit...I don't know what the hell to believe anymore! And you know what?? Im glad! This is something that I can finally sit here and say I don't know what the hell is going on and all I can say is it's about time!!!


and i AGREE with you!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ima just be real dammit...I don't know what the hell to believe anymore! And you know what?? Im glad! This is something that I can finally sit here and say I don't know what the hell is going on and all I can say is it's about time!!!


amen! work or not, this thing has us talking. for all the people who complain WWE is predictable (and i was one of them), it's been way better the past couple months.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ima just be real dammit...I don't know what the hell to believe anymore! And you know what?? Im glad! This is something that I can finally sit here and say I don't know what the hell is going on and all I can say is it's about time!!!


Yep!
Completely agree.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ima just be real dammit...I don't know what the hell to believe anymore! And you know what?? Im glad! This is something that I can finally sit here and say I don't know what the hell is going on and all I can say is it's about time!!!





Human Nature said:


> Yep!
> Completely agree.


We all agree on that.. it's time to wait and see.. We cannot get our heads more confused than now! lol


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice that Bryan Danielson's twitter suddenly is EMPTY?

http://twitter.com/bryandanielson


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I wanna hear something from Dragon's mouth. Any fucking time now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So is Cena's, Wait, I think that's a problem with Twitter, Mickie James is dead too

Ok yea, it is, because mine's dead as well


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.wrestling-radio.com/feed_news-15876-Another_Update_on_Bryan_DanielsonWWE.php

_The latest update on Bryan Danielson is that there is the feeling that he didn't know about the so-called "Chris Benoit protocol" in which the WWE talent are not allowed to use objects to choke each other. The word is that this protocol was talked about heavily in meetings and that while some of the stars who have been around for a few years knew about it, the protocol wasn't something that was regularly talked about. It is also being reported that there is a "lot of sympathy" for Danielson right now._


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LMFAO @ the high resolution photos.



A Random Person said:


> RetepAdam is so funny, on the raw thread he states that danielson was really fired, the limo driver was just wearing a danielson mask.


:side:.



Dalexian said:


> So is Cena's, Wait, I think that's a problem with Twitter, Mickie James is dead too
> 
> Ok yea, it is, because mine's dead as well


Mine's fine.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

MVT said:


> http://www.wrestling-radio.com/feed_news-15876-Another_Update_on_Bryan_DanielsonWWE.php
> 
> _The latest update on Bryan Danielson is that there is the feeling that he didn't know about the so-called "Chris Benoit protocol" in which the WWE talent are not allowed to use objects to choke each other. The word is that this protocol was talked about heavily in meetings and that while some of the stars who have been around for a few years knew about it, the protocol wasn't something that was regularly talked about. It is also being reported that there is a "lot of sympathy" for Danielson right now._


recycled news ... that's what the dirtsheets are doing.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

He's been released. He wont be on your screens for another 3 months. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

new_year_new_start said:


> He's been released. He wont be on your screens for another 3 months. Get the fuck over it.


who are you to tell us what we should believe in??

notice how none of the people who think danielson's firing is a work are telling the people who it's legit to change their opinion but the ones who think it's legit get all angry to the ones who think it's a work.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Cause you're being ludicrous at this point.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Cause you're being ludicrous at this point.


then let us be ludicrous, you(well not you, figure of speech) guys are acting like a word that i think is not allowed here


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Becuase you're just being really really naive if you think this is a work.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i just want to see who attacked hart. who has something to gain by that and who wants to help NXT? taker? i don't see him wanting to 'lead' that group. i don't see HHH doing it, that's just too random. it better not be vince. like it or not, danielson makes sense here and WWE is doing something right when we're talking about it this much. again, i'm not saying it was bryan, but they're planting that seed so far. raw has had a pretty good stretch and i thought smackdown had the upper hand for a couple years there.

they could have not mentioned him at all tonight, making the firing seem concretely legit.


----------



## shrey511 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to the petition?


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Sign it

edit:The website looks to be having a problem, all other petitions are not viewable right now, hopefully the problem is fixed


----------



## PunksTheMan (Apr 7, 2008)

I just signed it. Im # 11391. Damn that's alot of sigs.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

PunksTheMan said:


> I just signed it. Im # 11391. Damn that's alot of sigs.


yep doubled + some from yesterday

so many of them are trolls tho :sad:
hopefully it's taken seriously


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

petitions are serious business. look at all the petitions that changed things.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, I was number 65 on that petition, its grown since then like. I'm not trawling through these hundred odd pages, Was he mentioned, or anything on RAW last night?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

So Danielson gets 'released' for the heinous act of choking someone with a tie, but no action is taken against the Rookies for (Kayfabe) damn near killing Bret Hart with their Limo shenanigans?

Suuuuuuuuuuure.

I'm going to laugh my ass off when this *is* revealed as a work. You might want to start stockpiling eggs now, Victor J - you're going to have an awful lot of egg on your face when this is over.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

I find it extremely stupid that danielson gets released for choking someone with a tie when just a week later you see the other rookies trying to kill Hart. Now dont get me wrong. I think he is released but, then again, it could all still be a work. My mind is leaning towards it being legit but you never know


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

If its a work its genius, if its legit its ridiculous, either way i honestly have no idea and either way, after years of watching the same episode of RAW repeated every week its got me interested again. I still think the angle could work, but i dont think it will, not because of the NXT guys(i still think it would have failed eventually even with Danielson) but creative will mess it up in the end as always.



revolutiongen23 said:


> work or not, do u guys think that bryan will indeed return to wwe as bryan danielson?


I certainly hope so. If its legit i hope he isnt sour about it(though he should be!) and does come back. Barrett also said we wont be seeing Daniel Bryan again so if they do bring him back there's the opportunity to discard the stupid name!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Kurt Angle says hi brah. Did his release mention open the door for a return? And i don't want that "it's a diffrent situation" bullshit.


Way to use an example from 4 years ago. How many releases have happened since then?


Also you kept saying how they released Daniel and Danielson. The way that Barrett said Daniel Bryan will never be in the ring again is a giveaway that he will return as Danielson


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

varney said:


> and here comes the DANIELSON drove the limo rants


Because there are many clues speculating it's Bryan. 

The pics posted on this site looked very much like Danielson, and Wade Barrett said go 
danny go. It's quite possible, you're just denying it


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

After watching RAW I think:

1. He has been released 
2. He has gone in "good" terms (absolutely not sharing but understanding -business is business-)
3. He´ll come back sooner or later
4. He will turn face


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

When he comes back he'll be using the final countdown and his own name. he has to get something out of this deal.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The reason that we haven't heard anythng from Danielson about his release is probably because he's smart and he's not saying anything in order to make sure that he doesn't burn his bridges with WWE. A lot of wrestlers leave the company and go straight to putting it down. Danielson probably wants to go back, so maybe he's just letting things go, accepting that business is business, keeping quiet on the situation and that helps his chances when it comes to him returning sometime down the line because he didn't disrespect the company when they let him go.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> The reason that we haven't heard anythng from Danielson about his release is probably because he's smart and he's not saying anything in order to make sure that he doesn't burn his bridges with WWE. A lot of wrestlers leave the company and go straight to putting it down. Danielson probably wants to go back, so maybe he's just letting things go, accepting that business is business, keeping quiet on the situation and that helps his chances when it comes to him returning sometime down the line because he didn't disrespect the company when they let him go.


Exactly!

Alternatively, he's not saying anything because it's a big hoax; he's really a Lizard-Man. He was driving the limo but he's had to put the WWE on hold because he's got plans for world domination via mind-control of the world's financial and political leaders. I mean it must be that. The WWE haven't put his release on the corporate website for Christ's sake!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dragon won't care about "burning his bridges" and even if he did speak, he's not the sort of guy to lash out like that. He's not Paul London or Brian Kendrick.

Besides, he spent years rejecting offers from the WWE. He's not the type of guy that sits by the phone waiting for a call from the WWE, he'll go back to the Independant circuit and wrestle until such time the WWE contacts him and then he'll have a choice to make about how he moves forward.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone think he was driving the car last night?

Well not _him_, but it's supposed to be him. After a few months, they'll reveal that he was doing the dirty work (but in actual fact, he was rehired irl)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Optikk said:


> Anyone think he was driving the car last night?


Sure looked like it, but there wasn't a clear enough shot to confirm it imo


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't think Danielson was actually driving the car. He's definitely been fired, but here's what I wrote in the RAW thread:

Bryan was undoubtedly fired, but I think Vince Mcmahon has promised to rehire him after the whole tie choking thing dies down. So Vince Mcmahon has decided to keep Danielson in the storyline by having someone representing him to do the dirty work without actually revealing himself as Danielson. Then there'll be a whole storyline about who is helping. They could go with some conspiracy storylines about someone on the WWE roster helping NXT. Then when Danielson is rehired, he'll reveal himself.


Or you know, we could all be looking into it too much *shrug*


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Swag said:


> Because there are many clues speculating it's Bryan.
> 
> The pics posted on this site looked very much like Danielson, and Wade Barrett said go
> danny go. It's quite possible, you're just denying it


As the Iron Sheik would say...FACKEN BULLSHIT!!!

They could look like anyone, and lets face it, they're not putting an on air talent in a limo to smash shit up. It was a stunt double, people are reading into it way too much. How can you say Barrett said "Go Danny Go", I've listened to that clip and there's no way that you could confirm or prove that's what he said.


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEkingHD#p/u/2/C9zUx96ur70

@ 10:17
one of em say "go daniel go!"

mayxbe i misheard it, but it sounds like


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I am starting to think hes been fired but the wwe will bring him back soon but surely Wade barrett mentioning him aswell as the limo driver looking like danielson gives alot more reason to believe its a work than cenas tweets which people seemed to think was a huge deal.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Nachti said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEkingHD#p/u/2/C9zUx96ur70
> 
> @ 10:17
> one of em say "go daniel go!"
> ...


I listened to it a couple of times it was

"Go, damnit, go!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wade said that he chose to leave because he felt some remorse.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

When he comes back, he won't be back as a heel working with the NXT Seven. He'll probably show up helping Cena or another main eventer, thus turning him face. I suppose that after what Barrett said at RAW.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Just because he isn't in the script for TONIGHT doesn't mean shit


He wasn't in the script for the NXT invasion night either btw.

-

Honestly guys, if the fact that he has been mentioned numerous times on air doesn't tell you that this is all a massive work then you seriously need to refresh your memories about how WWE deals with released Superstars. They pretend that they don't exist anymore. They wouldn't promote a guy who could potential be working for another company in the not-to-distant future. What would be in it for them? They'd just expect the fans to forget what happened the week before, editing Dragon out of the recaps. 

"Oh Wade Barrett said its real durp!"

"Oh look a 'mysterious' extra member of the NXT faction has appeared! Who could that possibly be?!?"

You guys probably re-tuned your TVs back when the Save_Us videos were coming up on screen.

He will return, in some capacity, at Fatal 4 Way. My prediction that there would be some references, but no appearance, on RAW has rung true, now we'll see about the PPV.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

But...Wikipedia has announced he has been released....Wikipedia never lies :side:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Hamada said:


> But...Wikipedia has announced he has been released....Wikipedia never lies :side:


Oh shi...close the thread guys. Sorry, my bad. :/

In all seriousness all wikipedia has actually reported, up to now, is that "WWE announced that he had been released on their website". Not "he is confirmed to have been released".

Its like saying "WWE announced that Jillian Hall is smart and sexy on their website" isn't it.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Well Wikipedia could be wrong, I am leaning towards he has genuinely been released but then again I'm probably wrong as well! I guess I just wanna see Danielson in PWG again.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Hamada said:


> Well Wikipedia could be wrong, I am leaning towards he has genuinely been released but then again I'm probably wrong as well! I guess I just wanna see Danielson in PWG again.


He does owe Hero a win.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hero has gone on strike since Doi, has he not?


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I honestly don't know either way. He could be released but i think the dirt sheets are lieing about the "benoit" thing i don't see how that in anyway could be related to the tie thing especially when John cenas finisher is similar to the crippler crossface and Christian does a diving headbutt. On the other hand he seems to have been written out of the story. Maybe he was released for offending the sponsers or something over a stupid thing like the justin roberts tie choking but i think he'll be back as soon as whatever he offended has died down. Now theres a chance it could still be a big work but i'm not exactly surely. Just going to have to watch it and find out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm still not convinced he was fired, but if he was, that was the biggest bullshit reason possibly to fire someone over. It's a WRESTLING show, people smash each other with chairs and sledgehammers. Of course it's going to be violent.

I guess we'll see, but if he is not mentioned on RAW next week, I'll probably agree he's been fired.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Jericho is displeased with this thread

TALK ABOUT WADE BARRETT!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Honestly guys, if the fact that he has been mentioned numerous times on air doesn't tell you that this is all a massive work then you seriously need to refresh your memories about how WWE deals with released Superstars. They pretend that they don't exist anymore. They wouldn't promote a guy who could potential be working for another company in the not-to-distant future. What would be in it for them? They'd just expect the fans to forget what happened the week before, editing Dragon out of the recaps.


The fact he has been mentioned means nothing as considering the circumstances of his release he will almost certainly be back and they were just explaining his absence from a continuing storyline and setting up for his eventual return. Angle was mentioned after his release, I guess that was and still is a work, Hardy too. If WWE thinks people are coming back they get mentioned.

They killed him off from the storyline quietly, hell how his firing can be a work when they didn't even mention that he had been fired and he was never kayfabe hired to be kayfabe fired in the first place is beyond me.

Surely if his release was a work it would be mentioned that he had been released and a big deal be made of it, in other words if it was a work they would you know, try to actually work people, unless you genuinely think this is some ruse to work only the IWC as the internet is the only place his release has been acknowledged.

It honestly boggles the mind how people can still believe this is a work after Raw.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Think it's fairly positive that he has been fired now. I'm also fairly certain he will be coming back though.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Still cant believe he was fired for THAT.

Just completely pathetic Vince and WWE, pathetic. What has happened to you?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> The fact he has been mentioned means nothing as considering the circumstances of his release he will almost certainly be back and they were just explaining his absence from a continuing storyline and setting up for his eventual return. Angle was mentioned after his release, I guess that was and still is a work, Hardy too. If WWE thinks people are coming back they get mentioned.
> 
> They killed him off from the storyline quietly, hell how his firing can be a work when they didn't even mention that he had been fired and he was never kayfabe hired to be kayfabe fired in the first place is beyond me.
> 
> ...


Well _yeah_?

Of course it'd be a work for us - the Casual Fan has no real investment in Daniel Bryan, but as we've seen from the ridiculous growth of this thread since his 'release', a large portion of the IWC, that bastion of the smarkiest smarks, is willing to turn in on itself, accept the every word of every dirtsheet that they would normally count as complete bullshit (try and tell me with a straight face that you'd have accepted "WWE releases wrestler over choking someone with a tie" as plausible a week ago) and most importantly of all, *talk* about it furiously, hooked so completely that we have no choice but to watch Raw to see what's going on.

It's obvious to anyone that's looking that we are being worked harder than a Malaysian sweatshop, this very thread is all the proof you need of that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The fact they didn't make a fuss on the show proves that they don't want the casual viewer to know he's been fired, instead they just had wade say he disagreed with what they did. He's be back, there's no need to worry.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> He wasn't in the script for the NXT invasion night either btw.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


I know by now that your so deluded that you won't listen to anything a rational person has to say but the reason they mentioned him was so that when they are ready to re-hire him, there's an easy way to place him into the angle/story-line.


----------



## joewarne (Jan 9, 2009)

he hasnt been fired


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

on raw, was he mention by name or did barrett just say "the 8th member"?

if it was by name he COULD (very unrealisticly) come back, if he didn't then the WWE is wanting the fans to forget about him, 

...or maybe they want us to think they want us to forget about daniel bryan and therefore are trying to make it even more of a work. Or maybe they want us to think that they want us to think that they want us to forget about bryan. 

No wonder everyone is confused.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> on raw, was he mention by name or did barrett just say "the 8th member"?
> 
> if it was by name he COULD (very unrealisticly) come back, if he didn't then the WWE is wanting the fans to forget about him,
> 
> ...


Wade Barrett mentioned him as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Sceptic said:


> Well _yeah_?
> 
> Of course it'd be a work for us - the Casual Fan has no real investment in Daniel Bryan, but as we've seen from the ridiculous growth of this thread since his 'release', a large portion of the IWC, that bastion of the smarkiest smarks, is willing to turn in on itself, accept the every word of every dirtsheet that they would normally count as complete bullshit (try and tell me with a straight face that you'd have accepted "WWE releases wrestler over choking someone with a tie" as plausible a week ago) and most importantly of all, *talk* about it furiously, hooked so completely that we have no choice but to watch Raw to see what's going on.
> 
> It's obvious to anyone that's looking that we are being worked harder than a Malaysian sweatshop, this very thread is all the proof you need of that.



Why would they damage a major storyline and interrupt the push of a rising star just for the sake of surprising a couple of people on the Internet?

Of course the Tie thing is hardly plausable, but
1. That might not be the real reason, the only source for that is dirtsheets and apparently Punk referencing it at a houseshow (which also only comes from dirtsheets)
2. Not that long ago if you'd told me WWE would interrupt matches mid progress to stop any bleeding I wouldn't have believed it either.

The extra viewers of Raw from the buzz from this, considering it only was announced online can hardly compare to the Damage of Danielson being off TV and not being involved in the storyline.

And then when you consider Danielson telling his friends that its legit, it just becomes less and less plausible that this a work.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Why would they damage a major storyline and interrupt the push of a rising star just for the sake of surprising a couple of people on the Internet?
> 
> Of course the Tie thing is hardly plausable, but
> 1. That might not be the real reason, the only source for that is dirtsheets and apparently Punk referencing it at a houseshow (which also only comes from dirtsheets)
> ...


The storyline works just fine without Danielson and he had barely even begun to have a "push" at all.

And has been pointed out again and again, it's not just "a couple of people on the internet" anymore. Smarks talk to marks, the word is spread that way. It's just that the immediate effect is, as we've seen, the total eruption of the IWC.

Danielson being off TV and not involved in the storyline doesn't remove viewers, or hurt him at all - he can easily be brought back as a Face whenever, as Barrett all-but-confirmed when he said Bryan had remorse for what he was done and that _that_ was the reason he was no longer on screen (aka offscreen beatdown by the rest of the NXT Rookies)

And where has Danielson told his friends it's legit? He's been very quiet on Twitter, and only said he's biding his time before making an announcement, which is suspicious in of itself. It's perfectly plausible and likely that a released wrestler could make a twitter comment confirming their release, and him not doing so is certainly against the norm.

People say that he hasn't done so because he wants to remain on good terms with the WWE for when they rehire him, but it's hardly difficult to write a "Yeah, it's true, I'm gone. Going to be at PWG [insert event here]"-type comment that isn't ragging on the WWE or anything and leaves the door fully open for him to come back.

The fact that he hasn't is just another reason why I think it's likely this is a work.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

From Wrestling Revealed:

John Cena publicly stated that he would sign a petition to bring Bryan Danielson back to WWE. Jim Ross does not feel the same way.

While the mystery of the Bryan Danielson release has yet to be fully solved, the industry will continue to remain vocal about the situation.

WWE Heavyweight Champion John Cena is treating the release as if it were legitimate. Through his Twitter account, he publicly stated that he would gladly sign a petition in order to bring Bryan Danielson back to WWE. That raised a few eyebrows because his character was assaulted by Bryan Danielson last week.

Jim Ross, on the other hand, stated that he would not sign the petition. 

BTW I am not going to sign any petitions demanding Bryan's return, stop the pain please, sent to this website and suggest that this exercise, no matter how magnanimous it may seem, is a waste of time. Closing Thoughts

Jim Ross has worked with Vince McMahon for a long time. He knows that a petition isn't going to get Bryan Danielson back with the company. A petition wasn't able to get his commentating job back.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dalexian said:


> So is Cena's, Wait, I think that's a problem with Twitter, Mickie James is dead too
> 
> Ok yea, it is, because mine's dead as well


holy shit. even twitter is part of the work.

this is epic.


----------



## moonwalkmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

In the WWE..the rules are the rules, like them or not.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

Would he be more accepting of getting a tie, which has clearly been proven more dangerous than a pipe, sledgehammer, and vehicular assault, fired? I'm not saying Justin Roberts was in collusion with the tie. I'm just asking questions.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> on raw, was he mention by name or did barrett just say "the 8th member"?
> 
> if it was by name he COULD (very unrealisticly) come back, if he didn't then the WWE is wanting the fans to forget about him,
> 
> ...


They mentioned him by name; Daniel Bryan, followed by a very good pop for him. But Barrett did say you won't see Daniel Bryan in a WWE ring ever again.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> They mentioned him by name; Daniel Bryan, followed by a very good pop for him. But Barrett did say you won't see Daniel Bryan in a WWE ring ever again.


Wouldn't put any stock in Barrett saying that, considering he was pissed at Bryan for holding back or something. They all don't have contracts in kayfabe, so basically Barrett decides who stays in the NXT clan and who doesn't. If anything, it leaves the window open for Bryan to return as a face, perhaps by ambushing Barrett.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

It deserves all the bashing it gets, anyone who thinks that it will get him reinstated is out of their mind anyway. I treated it as a bit of fun to post stupid comments. Not saying I don't want Danielson back, but an online petition isn't going to get him back. The only way you'll get him back through popular demand is if there's Matt Hardy style chants at shows. "We Want Bryan", "Bring Back Bryan" etc.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

Cena has more power. If Cena wants Danielson back in the WWE, then he will be back.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

I wonder if JR would've felt differently if Danielson has suffocated Roberts with a cowboy hat.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*



why said:


> Cena has more power. If Cena wants Danielson back in the WWE, then he will be back.


this is about as naive as it gets. Cena has some clout probably, sure, but not enough to throw around that he can just bring into the company anybody he wants. If WWE management doesn't change their minds themselves, he's not coming back.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> They mentioned him by name; Daniel Bryan, followed by a very good pop for him. But Barrett did say you won't see Daniel Bryan in a WWE ring ever again.


which, if anything, and i'm not saying he will, but it would make it seem more logical he WOULD be seen in a WWE ring again. 
it's called da swerve, yall.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

They mentioned him in passing but never gave him any other kind of attention. The firing was legit, however I do expect to see him in the future at some point.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tried to capture the face of the driver, tell me what you think does it look like Bryan?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't possibly tell, but I doubt WWE would have Danielson driving anyway, especially since the hinting seems clear that A: he's no longer aligned with the rest of the NXT Rookies and B: He's coming back as a Face.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I personally think it looks a lot like him, although it's blurred the shape of the face like the strong jaw bone and defined cheek bones look a lot like Bryan.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*



> Jim Ross has worked with Vince McMahon for a long time. He knows that a petition isn't going to get Bryan Danielson back with the company. A petition wasn't able to get his commentating job back.


CAn't say I disagree.


----------



## THQ (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

An online petition wont help. Maybe Cena can help along with others in the locker room through backstage politics but i doubt it. But i do agree the best way to get him to return is to have chants in the audience and signs that say we want Bryan back. But he wasnt like Hardy, he didnt spend years with the company and fans barely knew him so i doubt it'll work.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Even Meltzer from the f4wonline is confused.. We just have to wait and see.. This is the most confusing thing that WWE done to the IWC :O


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

Um, can i see exactly what JR said? You know, before the guy gets heat. The dirtsheets always edit what people say just so they can get more hits.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

It'd probably help to have the cast of CSI: Miami check it out. (link)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

WWE has truly thrown everyone off. Nobody has a clue.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> WWE has truly thrown everyone off. Nobody has a clue.


and after the Show.. WE STILL CONTINUE CONFUSED! :cuss:


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Sceptic said:


> And where has Danielson told his friends it's legit?



Its on Claudio's Blog AND Gabe Sapolskys facebook.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*



redeadening said:


> Um, can i see exactly what JR said? You know, before the guy gets heat. The dirtsheets always edit what people say just so they can get more hits.


It doesn't seem far from the truth. Besides, he probably saw all the trolls in the petition. It wasn't too credible anyway and even if it was, it wouldn't convince WWE management to change their minds.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

WORK OR TRUE the release?? man.. CONFUSEEEDD!!


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

If more superstars vouch for Danielson and fans start chanting than maybe he comes back. Heck I'm signer #3991 but I know the petition doesn't really matter.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

BY GAWWD JR has always seemed like a grumpy old bastard


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

I still can't believe he got released for the tie incident. Really!


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking this but wouldn't wwe have hired a real stunt driver for the stunt. But on topic I would love it for him to still be with the company but I'm slightly leaning on the thinking that it's real but to be honest I have no idea.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*



why said:


> Cena has more power. If Cena wants Danielson back in the WWE, then he will be back.


This. Cena makes Vince ALOT of money, Cena does have some pull.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Its on Claudio's Blog AND Gabe Sapolskys facebook.


*looks on Claudio's blog, Bookmarking it at the same time after lol'ing at his football blog posts.*



> In unrelated (aka not soccer talk) I received many tweets asking if the WWE firing Danielson was real or not. Well I guess unfortunately it was real. I don’t know why they would do that and I’m as baffled as most of you are too. All I know is that he is the best in the world (except from Europe, because that would be me) and will be ok. If you want to know what he’s doing, check out http://twitter.com/bryandanielson.


If it was a Work, do you honestly think Danielson would give the OK for CC to go "Nah, he's just shitting with you guys?" It's not that hard to imagine CC calling up Danielson, and being told "nah, it's not real, but keep quiet about it."


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sceptic said:


> *looks on Claudio's blog, Bookmarking it at the same time after lol'ing at his football blog posts.*
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a Work, do you honestly think Danielson would give the OK for CC to go "Nah, he's just shitting with you guys?" It's not that hard to imagine CC calling up Danielson, and being told "nah, it's not real, but keep quiet about it."


agreed with that..


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Sceptic said:


> *looks on Claudio's blog, Bookmarking it at the same time after lol'ing at his football blog posts.*
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a Work, do you honestly think Danielson would give the OK for CC to go "Nah, he's just shitting with you guys?" It's not that hard to imagine CC calling up Danielson, and being told "nah, it's not real, but keep quiet about it."


QFT, Claudio could fool us all, remember, he's VERY European.
Though I find it funny that that troll with the account http://twitter.com/bryandanielson1 fooled him lol


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Lets make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

Yes, I know there's a Danielson thread and this is NOT a trolling thread, but since we can't put a poll in there and there's still people who says he's been fired and some who say not, let's know how many.

IMHO I seriously believe he is NOT fired, just because all the excuses we've been receiving are quite pathetic and I will wait till this Sunday to finally see if he's fired.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I'm saying it's a legit release! Until I read an actual confirmed article saying it's apart of this NXT invasion storyline, then I'm not buying it. On the wrestling site I'm loyal to, I read it's a legit release. But he is able to be re-signed after this whole "choking" of Justin Roberts heat blows over.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

He's been fired but it might as well be called an unpaid suspension because I'm almost positive he'll return in the near future.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've read in a dirtsheet that a guy linked to Linda Mcmaniac's campaign was the responsable for Danielson Firing.. Ok.. we can't believe in the dirtsheets.. but.. speculations are speculations, what are you guys thoughts?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> i've read in a dirtsheet that a guy linked to Linda Mcmaniac's campaign was the responsable for Danielson Firing.. Ok.. we can't believe in the dirtsheets.. but.. speculations are speculations, what are you guys thoughts?


Sounds plausible. There's people that invest millions just to make a certain person go to the Senate (corruption is such a bitch). I find it more reasonable that the tie/Mattel theory.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

Its legit.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Sounds plausible. There's people that invest millions just to make a certain person go to the Senate (corruption is such a bitch). I find it more reasonable that the tie/Mattel theory.


but it's very difficult to believe in the dirtsheets.. they're speculating many histories.. and we doesn't know what the truth is.. if is it a work or not.. WWE is messing with our heads.. and the IWC heads.. don't you think that?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone else wonder what the crowd reaction will be for the next weekend since WWE is going to be in smark territory with shows in New York and Philadelphia.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

This has probably been mentioned before, but if the release is legit, then wouldn't it be on this page like all the other releases in the last few years? I'm still not sure whether this release is legit or not as something about this just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> i've read in a dirtsheet that a guy linked to Linda Mcmaniac's campaign was the responsable for Danielson Firing.. Ok.. we can't believe in the dirtsheets.. but.. speculations are speculations, what are you guys thoughts?


Wouldn't they be more upset about what happened at the end of last night
than the BD incident?? It just doesn't make sense, that he would
be fired for the tie choke but then they can do what they did last night to 
a man that had a stroke....
But then again, it was never confirmed that he was fired because of the tie, I guess.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

Link?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> but it's very difficult to believe in the dirtsheets.. they're speculating many histories.. and we doesn't know what the truth is.. if is it a work or not.. WWE is messing with our heads.. and the IWC heads.. don't you think that?


Hmm, yes, it's obvious that WWE has realised that, even though there are many who believe he's fired, there are also many (me and you for example) that believe it's just a work to make everyone on the internet look up at what happens at the WWE.
I've been saying it all along and people just don't make it upin their heads: internet is VERY powerfull nowadays. It's not just us, the ones that connect at internet to read the dirtsheets, it's our friends, who we talk about wrestling, who can explain it to other friends and etc.
Just a question: How many of you told a friend who also watches wrestling that it's being told in the internet that it MAY be a work?
Whether it's a work or not, Vince just hit jackpot with this storyline. Why? Cause now he just found a way to make keyfabe return. Whether people agree or not, this is fantastic for the WWE, they have SO many people wondering if it's real or not.
Even the ones that claim that it's not real don't know half of the story yet, so they just rely on the experience that every time that it's been stated in wwe.com that someone was fired, he was fired. Not to sound like a smart-ass, butdoes someone remember Jeff falling from the stairs of his hotel? Never been done before, and at the beginning, we all thought HOLY SHIT!! it's the same that happened with Eddie and Benoit.
To close: I believe he may be fired for real, but until I hear a plausible explanation (not the TIE!!) I won't believe it (of course if he doesn't show up in a year, and he's wrestling in the indies I'll believe it).


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I really wanted his release to be a work but WWE just made the biggest mistake they ever could all because of a toy company and choking Justin Roberts is to violent for pg. Danielson has already done every thing on the indepenence and i really wanted him to make it big at the mainstream level they need to let him be The American Dragon Bryan Danielson and make him a house hold name and rehire Bryan Danielson because they dont know good talent when they see it.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Hmm, yes, it's obvious that WWE has realised that, even though there are many who believe he's fired, there are also many (me and you for example) that believe it's just a work to make everyone on the internet look up at what happens at the WWE.
> I've been saying it all along and people just don't make it upin their heads: internet is VERY powerfull nowadays. It's not just us, the ones that connect at internet to read the dirtsheets, it's our friends, who we talk about wrestling, who can explain it to other friends and etc.
> Just a question: How many of you told a friend who also watches wrestling that it's being told in the internet that it MAY be a work?
> Whether it's a work or not, Vince just hit jackpot with this storyline. Why? Cause now he just found a way to make keyfabe return. Whether people agree or not, this is fantastic for the WWE, they have SO many people wondering if it's real or not.
> ...



With last night, they've set the perfect return in 90 days for Bryan Danielson as a face, to align with cena and the other wwe wrestlers against the NXT don't you think?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Chiller88 said:


> This has probably been mentioned before, but if the release is legit, then wouldn't it be on this page like all the other releases in the last few years? I'm still not sure whether this release is legit or not as something about this just doesn't feel right to me.


It's up there but it's not in the News archive.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> With last night, they've set the perfect return in 90 days for Bryan Danielson as a face, to align with cena and the other wwe wrestlers against the NXT don't you think?


That's exactly what I think, it's just that I dont' see the NXT angle running for 3 months, and after the "remorse" Danielson showed and the twitter John made (now we finally find out that he was STILL in character), it wouldn't make sense waiting 90 days. Cena could approach Hart (in keyfabe obv) and tell him to sign Danielson, the only "good" guy from the Invasion, anytime he wanted.

lol 400 pages


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Source: Email Links Linda McMahon Campaign to Danielson Release



> Email Links Linda McMahon Campaign to Danielson Release
> by Nick Paglino
> Jun 15, 2010
> 
> ...


Take this with a grain of salt of course, as it could just be an anonymous guy looking to stir up some shit.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Tempest said:


> It's up there but it's not in the News archive.


I know about that, but wouldn't they post it on the news page at the same time? I don't know. Maybe I'm just reaching too far to find a hole in this. 

However, his profile is still up. At this point, more signs point to this being legit, but I'm still not 100% sure.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> That's exactly what I think, it's just that I dont' see the NXT angle running for 3 months, and after the "remorse" Danielson showed and the twitter John made (now we finally find out that he was STILL in character), it wouldn't make sense waiting 90 days. Cena could approach Hart (in keyfabe obv) and tell him to sign Danielson, the only "good" guy from the Invasion, anytime he wanted.
> 
> lol 400 pages


Do u see a NXT invasion in the Fatal Four Way PPV?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Do u see a NXT invasion in the Fatal Four Way PPV?


Yes. What better way to send a message than ruin the main event by running in when all four guys are tired and kicking the shit out of them?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sceptic said:


> Yes. What better way to send a message than ruin the main event by running in when all four guys are tired and kicking the shit out of them?


Maybe Barrett could take Orton out and take Orton's place and win the WWE Title?


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I'm in the "don't know" camp. Personally I think he has been released just to make the sponsors happy, but I can't believe from a talent standpoint they would get rid of someone they have been courting for years just to appease a sponsor, especially with the message that would send to the rest of the locker room. I think the "unpaid suspension" mentioned earlier is a better definition of it, and that he will be back sooner rather than later.

On the flip side, I wouldn't put it past the WWE for working everyone in the IWC if it is a work. They have played up how much of an "internet darling" he is, and they would know exactly the kind of reaction it would generate if they announced his release, regardless of whether or not they actually did. You can tell by the response on here and other forums that if that was their intention, it worked like a charm.

Also, if the WWE needs any indication what kind of target audience they have, all they have to do is look at their FB WWE Universe page. The language on there makes this place look like The Disney Channel.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^ Impossible. Hart clearly said he doesn't have that title match anymore. And this week they totally forgot about Orton's injury.



revolutiongen23 said:


> Do u see a NXT invasion in the Fatal Four Way PPV?


lol of course I do. The whole ending segment was about the Rookies telling Hart that they'll show up at F4W. What I believe will happen? They'll come out and Hart will do the classic: "You win, you get your contracts". They'll have a fight against a bunch of jobbers (Khali, Henry, Bourne, Ryder, Regal, JoMo, Goldust to name some) and eventually win. Thus gaining them the contracts.What annoys me is the title match that Barrett was supposed to have, IDK what will happen with that.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Maybe Barrett could take Orton out and take Orton's place and win the WWE Title?


Too much of a push, too quickly. I think Barrett's great, but I wouldn't want to see him as Champion just yet.

Also I predict that MITB has "NXT Rookies in a MITB ladder match for a WWE Contract" as a match.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> ^^ Impossible. Hart clearly said he doesn't have that title match anymore. And this week they totally forgot about Orton's injury.
> 
> 
> 
> lol of course I do. The whole ending segment was about the Rookies telling Hart that they'll show up at F4W. What I believe will happen? They'll come out and Hart will do the classic: "You win, you get your contracts". They'll have a fight against a bunch of jobbers (Khali, Henry, Bourne, Ryder, Regal, JoMo, Goldust to name some) and eventually win. Thus gaining them the contracts.What annoys me is the title match that Barrett was supposed to have, IDK what will happen with that.


i'm intrigued.. maybe the nXT rookies could have a higher power or a leader maybe in the WWE Managment?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*



why said:


> Cena has more power. If Cena wants Danielson back in the WWE, then he will be back.


In the case about Bryan /about/ to be fired, maybe Cena could vouch for him. But Bryan is fired already. Cena may be the top face, but there is a reason why Bryan got fired that goes well beyond Cena's head; it's a corporate decision that I think not even Vince wanted to do. It /had/ to be political and sponsor pressure and not even John Cena can stop that.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> i'm intrigued.. maybe the nXT rookies could have a higher power or a leader maybe in the WWE Managment?


I called from the first day that they work alongside Vince, Jericho and Cole.

Vince: mastermind, promised contracts if they made Hart's life a living hell.
Jericho: experienced wrestler, good relationship with Barrett, and maybe believes he can use the Rookies to take out the top dogs of RAW so he can be at the main event.
Cole: loves kissing Vince's ass and has been on heel mode lately. He was also the only able to scape from the attack last week. He may also be the factor that made Bryan jump out of the group, since they hate each other.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I called from the first day that they work alongside Vince, Jericho and Cole.
> 
> Vince: mastermind, promised contracts if they made Hart's life a living hell.
> Jericho: experienced wrestler, good relationship with Barrett, and maybe believes he can use the Rookies to take out the top dogs of RAW so he can be at the main event.
> Cole: loves kissing Vince's ass and has been on heel mode lately. He was also the only able to scape from the attack last week. He may also be the factor that made Bryan jump out of the group, since they hate each other.


Three logical choices.. and this NXT angle could have his final match at survivor series.. WWE x NXT, with Bryan at WWE's side?


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I think it's legit .. But I won't be surprised if I see Bryan in the WWE in the near future .. And I would be very pissed if I never see Bryan at all , I would be LEGIT pissed !


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

JPopStarKami said:


> Take this with a grain of salt of course, as it could just be an anonymous guy looking to stir up some shit.


I wouldn't be surprised if this is legit, although there's not much difference between what goes on in the WWE and in politics. People badmouthing other people, flip flopping on issues and stances, making promises they can't keep, telling people how much better than them they are, etc..


----------



## The Angry Tasmania (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm still in utter shock about all this.

But I'm interested, so WWE are doing something right


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I think it's legit. No real reason to believe otherwise. At the same time, I'm not going to rule out the possibility that it's a work. The WWE has proven capable of fooling the _vaunted_ IWC in the past. If it's all a ruse, the reaction he gets upon return should be fairly tremendous.

At worst, I think that they're waiting 90 days to re-sign him and have left a spot in the angle that will hopefully be given to him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Jim Ross Bashes Bryan Danielson Petition*

So people still think his release was legit? The contrary is so obvious now.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Three logical choices.. and this NXT angle could have his final match at survivor series.. WWE x NXT, with Bryan at WWE's side?


No in my opinion. Seems too far. By Summerslam we should have some at least 2 guys (Gabriel and IDK, Young?) already out of the NXT Crew.7 guys just make the focus so disperse. The main idea of this storyline (I believe) is to create new faces that are really over and I believe that 7 are just too much to stick together for nearly 4/5 months. If you add the Danielson factor, it may finish sooner then that.

IDK if anybody else realized, but we have a PPV called Bragging Rights where they had a, guess what, 7 vs 7 match. THERE I believe it may be heading.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

> He also felt it would significantly hurt her stance on family values to be associated with a product marketed towards children that allowed it's performers to openly spit in the faces of one another.


Perfectly ok to show someone spitting in a 60+ year old man's face though...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Some of you tens to forget that it's not the same attacking a current/former wrestler than attacking (not attacking, chocking) a ring announcer, who isn't supposed to be trained for these things. I still believe it was awesome, but it's not the same.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Spoiler



So will wade be fired for locking bret in a car and having him repeatedly crashed into other vehicles or is forceful imprisonment in a vehicle, assault with intent to harm allowed? i forget what these double standards are 

oh and i do believe now he is truely fired, but he will be back in a few weeks or something once the story progresses and this person calms the fuck down. He has a 90 day no compete but thats just for other companies, if vince wants him back in 50 he could have him back in 50.

When is lindas election?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> No in my opinion. Seems too far. By Summerslam we should have some at least 2 guys (Gabriel and IDK, Young?) already out of the NXT Crew.7 guys just make the focus so disperse. The main idea of this storyline (I believe) is to create new faces that are really over and I believe that 7 are just too much to stick together for nearly 4/5 months. If you add the Danielson factor, it may finish sooner then that.
> 
> IDK if anybody else realized, but we have a PPV called Bragging Rights where they had a, guess what, 7 vs 7 match. THERE I believe it may be heading.


Maybe at Bragging Rights the feud will culminate.. 7 x 7 NXT x WWE.. Otunga, Barrett, Gabriel, Slater, Tarver, Sheffield and Young x Danielson, Cena, Jericho, Edge, Sheamus, Orton and Miz ?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Let's make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

I'm going with work due all the things that have happened that are way worst than tie choking (the limo thing last night, cena choking Orton with handcuffs). Plus it looked like him driving the limo and Danielson was mentioned on Raw (which almost never happens to people who get released). I also heard Barrett say "go Danny go" when they were doing the limo spot. Yeah, it could be any Danny but let's be logical. There is only one Danny involved in the angle and it's Daniel Bryan. I'm staying optimistic on this one. It's starting to look like a big work.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



assuming she is chosen as the republican nomine, which looks likely, it will be in november of this year


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



now the dirtsheets are on the speculation that Danielson could be the limo driver.. lol.. We're more confused than ever!!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Why do people think it's Danielson is beyond me?
Tell me a reason that's not just because you hope it and I'll believe, and by that I mean a logical one.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

united_07 said:


> assuming she is chosen as the republican nomine, which looks likely, it will be in november of this year


Great :sad: seem to have been going on forever this election of lindas. Funny though if it ends like someone suggested at SSeries it will be around the same time as her win or loss  Coincedence?



revolutiongen23 said:


> now the dirtsheets are on the speculation that Danielson could be the limo driver.. lol.. We're more confused than ever!!


I seen that :\ I must say there is a slight resemblence but im not sure, to me it also looks a little like cher is driving the car  ho hum


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Great :sad: seem to have been going on forever this election of lindas. Funny though if it ends like someone suggested at SSeries it will be around the same time as her win or loss  Coincedence?
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that :\ I must say there is a slight resemblence but im not sure, to me it also looks a little like cher is driving the car  ho hum [/quoteBryan didn't actually have to be in the limo. they could just say it was him.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Great :sad: seem to have been going on forever this election of lindas. Funny though if it ends like someone suggested at SSeries it will be around the same time as her win or loss  Coincedence?
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that :\ I must say there is a slight resemblence but im not sure, to me it also looks a little like cher is driving the car  ho hum





TKOK™ said:


> TakerBourneAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Great :sad: seem to have been going on forever this election of lindas. Funny though if it ends like someone suggested at SSeries it will be around the same time as her win or loss  Coincedence?
> ...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Email Links Linda McMahon Campaign to Danielson Release*

I received the following email two days ago, however I decided to hold off on posting it as it is both unconfirmed and anonymous. This same email is floating around in the inboxes of other internet wrestling media sources, as I noticed that it was CC'd to the addresses of many different online wrestling media outlets. It seems to imply that the Linda McMahon senate campaign was the reason why Bryan Danielson was fired from WWE, and since there has been so much speculation abound as to why he was released, I figured I'd post the email and allow you to be the judge. Furthermore, after speaking with a source inside WWE about this "conspiracy theory," I was told that it might not be very far off from the truth considering the circumstances, so here it is. Keep in mind, the following correspondence is anonymous:

"To whom it may concern;

I am a campaign worker for the Linda McMahon Senate campaign in Stamford, CT and I wanted to pass this information along to you. I am not a "fan" of Mrs. McMahon's family business by any means but I also do not like to see people's livelihoods taken away because of someone's political ambitions.

In regards to the released performer Daniel Brian this decision was made by Mr. David Cappiello the new campaign manager for Mrs. McMahon. After viewing the video of an incident of someone being choked and spat on Mr. Cappiello advised the campaign this could have very negative repurcussions to the campaign as a whole.

It was his decision that many in the media would use this against Mrs. McMahon in her campaign because of it's violent nature and it would bring up memories of the Chris Benoit tragedy which the campaign has tried very hard to distance itself from. He also felt it would significantly hurt her stance on family values to be associated with a product marketed towards children that allowed it's performers to openly spit in the faces of one another. It was this decision that led to the performer being released to show the media that Mrs. McMahon does not tolerate or approve of such behavior.

I am sending this to you from a temporary e-mail address. I will not answer further questions I just thought the truth should be put out there and not this rampant speculation. You can chose to print this or not, I leave that entirely to you."



http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-mcmahon-campaign-to-danielson-release-104583


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> now the dirtsheets are on the speculation that Danielson could be the limo driver.. lol.. We're more confused than ever!!


where?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish I lived in Connecticut so I could vote for Linda's opponent so this shit can stop.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Email Links Linda McMahon Campaign to Danielson Release*

linda is to blame for everything


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> where?


www.gerweck.net they are asking if Danielson is the limo driver.. speculating..,


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Lets make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*

Of course he's fired. Deal with it!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

He could be fired, but he will return in 90 days as a big face


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Lets make a poll- Is Danielson fired for real?*



JoeRulz said:


> Of course he's fired. Deal with it!


He could be fired, but he will return, he'll take sometime in the indys, but will return to the wwe!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> He could be fired, but he will return in 90 days as a big face


yep, they left on good terms and barrett left that door open as a badarse face to take out the NXT guys.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yep, they left on good terms and barrett left that door open as a badarse face to take out the NXT guys.


Danielson was described as a very good person to work with it.. so lefting in good terms, will make Danielson return to WWE standin against the NXT Guys.. Barrett, Cena and JR left the door open..


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

People keep saying about this 90 day clause thing, but surely thats only for competing companies, not if they were to resign him themselves???


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

united_07 said:


> People keep saying about this 90 day clause thing, but surely thats only for competing companies, not if they were to resign him themselves???


Danielson was described by the dirtsheets as a scapegoat.. when the dust is settle he will return, no matter how many days it will take.. 15 days, 30 days, 45, 60 days.. 90 days.. whatever.. Danielson is fired, but will return to the WWE!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

tbh I really don't care if he doesn't come back. I think this was his own fault.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> tbh I really don't care if he doesn't come back. I think this was his own fault.


Yeah, was his own fault choking Justin Roberts with a tie.. this is ANTI PG.. and crashing a limo with Bret Hart in many cars isn't ANTI PG as well?? Danielson was the scapegoat.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That "email" is full of shit. "Sent from a temporary address." Cross out "temporary address" and replace it with "fan."

I could've written that email, honestly.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This so called email could be bullshit from the dirtsheets but heres the link apparently his firing was due to lindas campaign

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-mcmahon-campaign-to-danielson-release-104583
*
"To whom it may concern;

I am a campaign worker for the Linda McMahon Senate campaign in Stamford, CT and I wanted to pass this information along to you. I am not a "fan" of Mrs. McMahon's family business by any means but I also do not like to see people's livelihoods taken away because of someone's political ambitions.

In regards to the released performer Daniel Brian this decision was made by Mr. David Cappiello the new campaign manager for Mrs. McMahon. After viewing the video of an incident of someone being choked and spat on Mr. Cappiello advised the campaign this could have very negative repurcussions to the campaign as a whole.

It was his decision that many in the media would use this against Mrs. McMahon in her campaign because of it's violent nature and it would bring up memories of the Chris Benoit tragedy which the campaign has tried very hard to distance itself from. He also felt it would significantly hurt her stance on family values to be associated with a product marketed towards children that allowed it's performers to openly spit in the faces of one another. It was this decision that led to the performer being released to show the media that Mrs. McMahon does not tolerate or approve of such behavior.

I am sending this to you from a temporary e-mail address. I will not answer further questions I just thought the truth should be put out there and not this rampant speculation. You can chose to print this or not, I leave that entirely to you."*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

SJFC said:


> This so called email could be bullshit from the dirtsheets but heres the link apparently his firing was due to lindas campaign
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-mcmahon-campaign-to-danielson-release-104583
> *
> ...


It's been here pages ago.
For me, it looks like the most plausible one of all the explanations we've been getting. It's just that anyone could have written it, even that Steiner troll we had a couple of days ago.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

SJFC said:


> This so called email could be bullshit from the dirtsheets but heres the link apparently his firing was due to lindas campaign
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-mcmahon-campaign-to-danielson-release-104583
> *
> ...


simply two words for you all about this EMAIL.. Pure.. crap!!
The writer even didn't know Bryan's WWE Name(Daniel Brian) lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I wish I lived in Connecticut so I could vote for Linda's opponent so this shit can stop.


This. Seriously what the fuck, WWE is a company that promotes simulated violence for entertainment purposes so between all the swinging of steel chairs and throwing someone through tables choking someone with a tie for a few seconds is too violent? Seriously fuck off to all the overly politically correct morons across the world, stop ruining shit for the rest of us because you're offended and act like fucking grown ups. Don't want your kids to watch that, change the fucking channel, pretty simple solution. And besides if your kids are too young to know better maybe they shouldn't be up at 10 pm (or whatever time it happens to be in your timezone) they should be in bed in the first place, or maybe you should stop having stupid kids.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

That's the fakest email ever. Looks like it was written by a 14 year old.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

McQueen said:


> This. Seriously what the fuck, WWE is a company that promotes simulated violence for entertainment purposes so between all the swinging of steel chairs and throwing someone through tables choking someone with a tie for a few seconds is too violent? Seriously fuck off to all the overly politically correct morons across the world, stop ruining shit for the rest of us because you're offended and act like fucking grown ups. Don't want your kids to watch that, change the fucking channel, pretty simple solution. And besides if your kids are too young to know better maybe they shouldn't be up at 10 pm (or whatever time it happens to be in your timezone) they should be in bed in the first place, or maybe you should stop having stupid kids.


That's not really that smart, because if she loses and wants to try again, then what?
WWE will have teletubbies wrestle for a candy in a pole match, Hornswaggle for Undisputed World Champ and divas not showing cleveage. THIS.IS.NOT.WHAT.WE.WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

adri17 said:


> Why do people think it's Danielson is beyond me?
> Tell me a reason that's not just because you hope it and I'll believe, and by that I mean a logical one.


Exactly. I'm a big danielson mark, but the episode of Raw made it clear that danielson's not part of the NXT group anymore, so why would he help them?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What i want to know is was bryan told to choke justin/spit on cena


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> That's the fakest email ever. Looks like it was written by a 14 year old.


agreed with you crabtree. i think that is one more plot from the IWC to mess our minds.. BTW, sincerely i dunno which side i'll gonna be, if this is a work or legit, but i'm sure that Danielson will indeed return, as a big face


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

SJFC said:


> What i want to know is was bryan told to choke justin/spit on cena


This, fella, we'll never know. They used Danielson as a scapegoat just so they didn't have to fire somebody else. I suppose Vinnie prefers firing the best wrestler in the world and keep some of the worst show writers EVER. The show is absolutely SHIT, our problem is that we only remember the end, but the rest of it sucks!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

adri17 said:


> That's not really that smart, because if she loses and wants to try again, then what?
> WWE will have teletubbies wrestle for a candy in a pole match, Hornswaggle for Undisputed World Champ and divas not showing cleveage. THIS.IS.NOT.WHAT.WE.WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My point being that no matter what the general population is going to look down on Professional Wrestling as it is and any halfway intellegent politician running against Linda McMahon is going to use it as ammo against her no matter how mundane the reason is. She should have known this in the first place. If what her family does for a living hurts her campaign because it conflicts with her personal views I have no sympathy for her, she can go cry into a giant bag of money.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> This, fella, we'll never know. They used Danielson as a scapegoat just so they didn't have to fire somebody else. I suppose Vinnie prefers firing the best wrestler in the world and keep some of the worst show writers EVER. The show is absolutely SHIT, our problem is that we only remember the end, but the rest of it sucks!


i'm still thinking that Danielson was fired thanks to that bullcrap of PG, Linda's campaign, whatever, i think that Vinnie Mac didn't wanted but didn't have much choice.. when the dust is settled, Danielson will return.. be sure of that


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> i'm still thinking that Danielson was fired thanks to that bullcrap of PG, Linda's campaign, whatever, i think that Vinnie Mac didn't wanted but didn't have much choice.. when the dust is settled, Danielson will return.. be sure of that


I know he'll be back. It's just that it's so anti-Vince to let someone that's not him tell him how to run his company. Vince is not stupid, so he knows he just put his biggest storyline now (not that there are much more) in jeophardy. You can say whatever you want about Danielson just being one of the 8 that attacked Cena last week, but without the destruction he created, the tie chocking, the spitting, the shouting... take that out and it wouldn't be the same.
He'll be back, but him out takes a LOT from the storyline, mainly cause now the second guy in the NXT Crew is Otunga  .


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Why do people still use Wrestlezone as a credible source when they post bullshit like that letter written by a 13 year old mark?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I know he'll be back. It's just that it's so anti-Vince to let someone that's not him tell him how to run his company. Vince is not stupid, so he knows he just put his biggest storyline now (not that there are much more) in jeophardy. You can say whatever you want about Danielson just being one of the 8 that attacked Cena last week, but without the destruction he created, the tie chocking, the spitting, the shouting... take that out and it wouldn't be the same.
> He'll be back, but him out takes a LOT from the storyline, mainly cause now the second guy in the NXT Crew is Otunga  .


Vince has a great piece of gold on his hands.. he won't put that in jeopardy!!

The only problem that the only Rookie who's pure gold, is called Wade Barrett.. the others:

David Otunga - Botchamania machine
Justin Gabriel - High flyer, and needs to get better mic skills
Heath Slater - The ginger ninja has a good potential..
Darren Young - Black Cena.. but in his last days of NXT he was good
Michael Tarver - Is kinda getting better, but not BETTER
Skip Sheffield - He looks like Stone Cold's Hillbilly cousin

It's time for them to shine, cuz if they don't the story is on serious jeopardy!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Vince has a great piece of gold on his hands.. he won't put that in jeopardy!!
> 
> The only problem that the only Rookie who's pure gold, is called Wade Barrett.. the others:
> 
> ...


Now you are just being in denial. Gabriel, Young and Tarver have the potential and the looks, and I have hope that Slater can becoma a good midcarder. The other 2 can fuck off.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Now you are just being in denial. Gabriel, Young and Tarver have the potential and the looks, and I have hope that Slater can becoma a good midcarder. The other 2 can fuck off.


But it's time to shine for this NXT Rookies, don't? Did u heard any more dirtsheets about Danielson?


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't buy the spitting thing from that letter either (i've already stated i don't buy the benoit stuff). Vince Mcmahon himself spat on Bret Hart like just before Wrestlemania!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

scottishman said:


> I don't buy the spitting thing from that letter either (i've already stated i don't buy the benoit stuff). Vince Mcmahon himself spat on Bret Hart like just before Wrestlemania!


That email is so phony than Ghosts exists!! even a 14 year old child could wrote that don't?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Now you are just being in denial. Gabriel, Young and Tarver have the potential and the looks, and I have hope that Slater can becoma a good midcarder. The other 2 can fuck off.


Skip sheffield is better than most people give him credit for imo hes a good powerhouse and can work the mic

Darren Young is awful though nothing special in the ring and cant say one line without fucking up "I had the time of my wife last week"


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Skip sheffield is better than most people give him credit for imo hes a good powerhouse and can work the mic
> 
> Darren Young is awful though nothing special in the ring and cant say one line without fucking up "I had the time of my wife last week"


I Think that Sheffield has an "Enforcer" Potential for this NxT Faction!! Young.. looks like cena lol


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

News on Danielson for now guys?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually like Sheffield...lol
His lariet on Cena the other week was sick, his in ring work is pretty impressive and he has the build of an enforcer.
Just needs a better gimmick.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

East said:


> I actually like Sheffield...lol
> His lariet on Cena the other week was sick, his in ring work is pretty impressive and he has the build of an enforcer.
> Just needs a better gimmick.


Sheffield as an enforcer could work very well.. he has the power and the backpack stunner is inovative
For Gabriel, he could be kinda like a Dark Angel/Goth or narcisist gimmick, narcisist gimmick that he developed very well on South African Wrestling..
Young i dunno, and Tarver has grown very much, and has future.. The ginger ninja too, Barrett is the gold of the NXT team.. and Danielson.. DANIELSON IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## PowerPlay (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know if it's been posted before, but you guys can sign the petition to reinstate Bryan Danielson to the WWE.

http://www.petitiononline.com/bdaniels/petition.html


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

I like how people disregard spolier and rumor sites when its something that doesn't intrigue them, yet when its something like this they eat it all up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like now that its pretty clear the tie story is bs, the dirtsheets are going to Linda's campaign. LOL


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL and LOL and LOL again with the "LIMO-GATE". Danielson and Vince might be killing ourselves laughing.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Just looked at the petition and the most recent one was:

12626. Mike H. I know Bryan well, and he is an amazing guy. Politics can be tricky in the WWE, I wish him the best and I hope to see him wreslte again soon. 

Do you think it could be HBK? I know that John Cena signed as "The Champ".


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Looks like now that its pretty clear the tie story is bs, the dirtsheets are going to Linda's campaign. LOL


The dirtsheets are going anywhere.. they just don't know what they do to himselves


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> Just looked at the petition and the most recent one was:
> 
> 12626. Mike H. I know Bryan well, and he is an amazing guy. Politics can be tricky in the WWE, I wish him the best and I hope to see him wreslte again soon.
> 
> Do you think it could be HBK? I know that John Cena signed as "The Champ".


Are you really that dumb?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Cycløps said:


> Are you really that dumb?


It could very well be...


----------



## Save The Hero (Jun 8, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> It could very well be...


:shocked::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Newsflash: Dirtsheets are saying that was USA network's executives, who caused bryan's firing, and he will be brought back after this thing blowout, in the period of the 90 days clause, or before the 90 days..


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me get this straight, it was the USA network, Mattel AND Linda's Campaign...

WOW... a lot of people hate Bryan.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Newsflash: Dirtsheets are saying that was USA network's executives, who caused bryan's firing, and he will be brought back after this thing blowout, in the period of the 90 days clause, or before the 90 days..


So dirtsheets are speculating that he'll either show up sometime before September, September, or sometime after September potentially, but not definitely...

Awesome. Well, looks like now that that's been cleared up we can all stop speculating and talk about something else related to Bryan Danielson...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Regardless of whether or not that email is legit, I think if he was actually fired, it was obviously because of Linda's senate campaign. Maybe a sponsor complained or maybe an advisor told them to do something, but either way I think they are obviously trying to keep the WWE as clean as they can, at least while Linda is campaigning.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would the usa network care about it being to violent for the innocent kidies of america didnt they broadcast RAW during the attitude era


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> Regardless of whether or not that email is legit, I think if he was actually fired, it was obviously because of Linda's senate campaign. Maybe a sponsor complained or maybe an advisor told them to do something, but either way I think they are obviously trying to keep the WWE as clean as they can, at least while Linda is campaigning.


I think, if nothing else whatsoever, it can be agreed upon that nothing released to the IWC thus far has placed obvious and undisputed blame on any one person or event that caused this mess. Was it the tie? Was it the spitting? Was it the violence? Was it Benoit-related? I dunno. But for certain, nothing is obvious about this whole situation except that Bryanson was off tv and will be off tv for either 90 days, less than 90 days, or more than 90 days.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

FF6Setzer said:


> So dirtsheets are speculating that he'll either show up sometime before September, September, or sometime after September potentially, but not definitely...
> 
> Awesome. Well, looks like now that that's been cleared up we can all stop speculating and talk about something else related to Bryan Danielson...


Yeah, he was indeed fired, not thanks to Vince Mcmahon, and yes thanks to a higher power.. Vince likes Bryan, and it's been said that once this thing blows out, Bryan will be brought back, maybe in Summerslam time or in Bragging Rights time, and will continue his push to the moon!! 


They're speculating as well that could be VINCE MCMAHON as the limo driver, setting up a feud with Vince Mcmahon been the leader of NXT x Bret Hart and RAW


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Why would the usa network care about it being to violent for the innocent kidies of america didnt they broadcast RAW during the attitude era


Change of philosphy, a good example is CBS, they occupied the family friendly niche with their main show seventh heaven and when that didn't work out for the they went to the other end of the spectrum and had dawson's creek as thier main show.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Yeah, he was indeed fired, not thanks to Vince Mcmahon, and yes thanks to a higher power.. Vince likes Bryan, and it's been said that once this thing blows out, Bryan will be brought back, maybe in Summerslam time or in Bragging Rights time, and will continue his push to the moon!!
> 
> 
> They're speculating as well that could be VINCE MCMAHON as the limo driver, setting up a feud with Vince Mcmahon been the leader of NXT x Bret Hart and RAW


Well that's just downright boring. Who wants Vince to lead another stable/be the focal point of another big angle involving InVasions and the like. Honestly, this "CM Punk-ECW-New Blood"-angle they eluded to with Bryan, the NXTers, and Raw seems fresh, new, and never-before-seen in the WWE.

Honestly I just hope Danielson comes back, whenever that may be, and works his way towards becoming a credible contender for a world title in the next year or two. Not the obvious push so characteristic of the WWE these days, but something that makes him seem like a threat and someone that can actually defend a world title. You know how they just shove someone down your throat like "Hey, we're pushing this guy!!!" They just fat-finger the whole thing--very sloppy. 

So far Bryan is not off to a great start; but I am hopeful that once he returns things will be made right.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't understand the difference of violence of a 3 second tie choke or a 5 mintue car wrecking marathon with someone supposedly in it.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Change of philosphy, a good example is CBS, they occupied the family friendly niche with their main show seventh heaven and when that didn't work out for the they went to the other end of the spectrum and had dawson's creek as thier main show.


You either just made that up or you are delusional. Both shows were on the WB. 7th Heaven started its run before Dawson's Creek and was still on a number of years after Dawson's ended.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

BigPawr said:


> I don't understand the difference of violence of a 3 second tie choke or a 5 mintue car wrecking marathon with someone supposedly in it.


little kids can't drive, DUH!!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can we keep it up till 500 pages? lol


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Sure, as long as we find new stuff to talk about regarding Baniel Dryanson.

Kinda wish they'd let him compete in special appearances until he's allowed to return. It's not like the time after ROH where he could be working FCW shows in order to stay fresh. I always hate when wrestlers return, ring rust tends to ruin those big moments for me.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

At least i know that in this 90 days he maybe will wrestle in PWG, FCW maybe, Dragon Gate, Japan.. to keep the ryhtmn to when he comes back to the wwe he's ready to kick some heads iin!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Can we keep it up till 500 pages? lol


I wouldn't doubt it. Almost every single other wrestling forum has a lot pages for this.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Seriously? We have people debating 7th Heaven and Dawson's Creek in this thread. LOL


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

The WWE should just ban all chokes and headlocks, if someone is going to get to fired for it.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> You either just made that up or you are delusional. Both shows were on the WB. 7th Heaven started its run before Dawson's Creek and was still on a number of years after Dawson's ended.


Then I watched a bad documentry. SCREW MICHEAL MOORE, lied to me again.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

To be precise Bryan is not released but he is suspended


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Afro-Thunder said:


> To be precise Bryan is not released but he is suspended


He was "released" when he was eliminated from NXT.. now he's "suspended" i couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

NXT didn't show anything scene-wise on RAW that we were speculating. Didn't mention Bryan, didn't have a close-up of the limo... etc.

He's released legit I think. I'm a believer now. But I still think no one really wanted to fire Bryan, it was just a sad, freakish turn of events that fell on bad shoulders. Had it been someone like Skip Sheffield who was choking Justin Roberts and gotten released, no one would give a crap nor try to defend Skip... which is why my support of Bryan being still under contract and/or reinstating him is diminishing. Had it been someone else besides Wade and Bryan, no one would care.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> He was "released" when he was eliminated from NXT.. now he's "suspended" i couldn't agree with you more!


As many have mentioned Danielson is well liked by the WWE and will return in the near future. I know at the moment it's frustrating not seeing him on the screen but what intrigues me is that WWE have provided me with so much interest I am once again excited about wrestling


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, my initial thoughts are like the rest. Releasing Danielson over something fuckin asinine is fucking stupid. Really. And whoever the fuck is offend by Danielson choking Roberts with his own tie, Natel, some fucking executive at the USA network, or whoever the blue fuck, needs their fucking head kicked in. Hopefully Vince will bring him before 90 days...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> i suspect all of them are the real Bryan Danielson who plays to the internet lol j/k. Man, monday seems like forever....





Natsuke said:


> NXT didn't show anything scene-wise on RAW that we were speculating. Didn't mention Bryan, didn't have a close-up of the limo... etc.
> 
> He's released legit I think. I'm a believer now. But I still think no one really wanted to fire Bryan, it was just a sad, freakish turn of events that fell on bad shoulders. Had it been someone like Skip Sheffield who was choking Justin Roberts and gotten released, no one would give a crap nor try to defend Skip... which is why my support of Bryan being still under contract and/or reinstating him is diminishing. Had it been someone else besides Wade and Bryan, no one would care.


No one wants it to be true. 
But it definitely is.








Soon they will all believe.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> No one wants it to be true.
> But it definitely is.
> 
> 
> ...


The more I read the posts about how Bryan was victimized for doing his job and all these sob stories, the more I realize how much they're insulting his legacy. Kayfabe Bryan Danielson and would look at WWE Corporate and stare at them, grab a mic and say to the audience...

"SEE?! WWE Corporate could not FUCK ME UP. No one could FUCK ME UP."

And plus, again, no one besides Wade or Bryan would get this "it's unfair!" fan-treatment, so I care less and less about Bryan being fired. It SUCKS, but my eyes are pretty much open to the ugly truth.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

As much as I hate to say it, it definetely appears that Danielson's release is legit after not getting even a little bit of a mention on NXT tonight. It sucks that he won't be apart of such a hot angle but I'd bet anything that he'll be back sooner rather than later.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

After not seeing him go one on one with The Miz and win the US title and now not being apart of this NXT angle, I don't ever want to see Bryan on WWE again.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Question! Does Bryan still use the white attire/trunks he had on when he faced Cena in his tryout match? I stopped watching ROH a long time ago, but that white attire was way better than his original red.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Now I'm finally starting to think that this release is legit. I just wish Danielson will say something about it already. I hope Danielson returns as soon as possible. Like... really soon! Who knows. If this is indeed legit, then maybe this is a blessing in disguise for him. :agree:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't know why people expected something to be said about it on nxt.......we had hints at it on raw.


I'll still wait till next monday to see if it's legit or not.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

Chiller88 said:


> Now I'm finally starting to think that this release is legit. I just wish Danielson will say something about it already. I hope Danielson returns as soon as possible. Like... really soon! Who knows. If this is indeed legit, then maybe this is a blessing in disguise for him. :agree:


Wasn't there news (newz?) that they were rewriting Raw over the weekend? If it was just because of his absence, did they really need to "rewrite" it? All they added was a throwaway line from Barrett. 

It makes me wonder what, if anything, Bryan's role was going to be. But I think if/when he comes back, he'll be fine. The guy can get himself over on the mic, and he can certainly get himself over in the ring. As long as they give him something to do, he doesn't need the heavily supported environment of the NXT invasion as much as some of the rookies do.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> In a free edition of Observer Radio at WrestlingObserver.com, Dave Meltzer said that while he doesn’t know 100% what’s actually going on (i.e., work vs. shoot), but people in WWE were telling him that it must be a work due to the John Cena posts on Twitter, but he says these things don’t add up if it’s not real: Danielson’s friends all believe he’s been legit fired and other promotions including TNA are in contact with him. To the question asking could he have been legit fired, but back with the company in a few weeks? *Meltzer says “everyone expects him to be back” and suggests one option would be for him to end up being the storyline driver of the limo last night.*



of course it's not 100% sure that he's the limo driver or that it is a work, but many people over the weekend were supporting Meltzer when he said he was legitimately fired. Now he's going back to the middle.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> of course it's not 100% sure that he's the limo driver or that it is a work, but many people over the weekend were supporting Meltzer when he said he was legitimately fired. Now he's going back to the middle.


Story.. Danielson was released, for that bologni motive.. in 45 days, maybe 60 he will be back and as a big face to continue his push to the moon!! it's evident, dont?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

For once, Meltzer actually admits that he doesn't have a fucking clue what's going on.

Now I've seen it all.


----------



## Syxxpackisback (Apr 15, 2010)

oh please, Danielson is just another victim of the infamous WWE backstage politics. :agree:


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

He'll be back before his 90 day clause is up. Theres not a chance they let him sign with TNA.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> For once, Meltzer actually admits that he doesn't have a fucking clue what's going on.
> 
> Now I've seen it all.


Where did he amit this? could you link me please. 

This is breaking news right there.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

It still sounds like Barrett said "Go Danny GO"


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> Where did he amit this? could you link me please.
> 
> This is breaking news right there.


http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13735/

The guy talking to Meltzer makes a brilliant point.
There are two possibilities here.
1. WWE has lied to all its employees and Danielson has lied to all his friends.
and
2. Vince acted irrationally.

Which is more likely?


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> The guy talking to Meltzer makes a brilliant point.
> There are two possibilities here.
> 1. WWE has lied to all its employees and Danielson has lied to all his friends.
> and
> ...


Vince? Act Irrationally? Noooo, must be number 1


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Afro-Thunder said:


> It still sounds like Barrett said "Go Danny GO"


I swrear it's "Go, Damnit, Go"

here is a huge logical gap in the marks logic

how can he come back as a face and help cena AND bw the driver of the limo?


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

From JR's Blog, his take on the 'anonymous' email

*I've made it a point to not to dwell much on politics on this website. There are many reasons why but largely I find politics boorish and self serving. Partisan politicians are to be disdained because when their personal or their parties agendas come before the American people I find it reprehensible. In my eyes, many TV politicians are akin to certain TV preachers and , well, we all know how that's worked out over the years. 

Today a friend sent me a link to a wrestling website that posted a anonymous email saying that Daniel Bryan's firing had something to do with Linda McMahon's campaign for the Senate in Connecticut. More specifically this unknown, unidentified person even went so far as to say that Bryan's termination was dictated by the someone of authority in the campaign. First of all, if you knew Vince McMahon as I do you would know immediately how ridiculous that theory was. McMahon taking orders from some outsider? Right.

I've heard some BS in my life and my share of conspiracy theories during my 4 decades in the wrestling business but this one ranks right up there with some of the stupidest theories I've ever heard. 

I like Linda McMahon personally and feel she is a class act as she has always treated me professionally and with respect but if she had asked me, she didn't BTW, I would have suggested to her to not walk but to sprint away from politics. I'm that down on the whole political scene and that world's half truths, posturing for personal gain, party first agendas, and the can't balance our own check book mentality of professional politicians. Granted Mrs. McMahon isn't a professional politician of which I should clarify and furthermore I am not a registered voter in the state of Connecticut. 

In all the years that I worked in the front office of WWE never once did Linda attend a booking meeting, discuss with me or my group who was being fired or hired or what was going to happen on TV. When she appeared on TV as a character on a fictional show, for the record, she played a role that was written for her. She was never overjoyed, as I recall, about being on TV in the first place much less when she had to kick me south of the belt line one faithful night in Corpus Christi. She did not like the assignment and neither did I but we both did our jobs as we were produced to do. It was show biz plain and simple. 

My point in this blog is that Linda McMahon has zero to do with the day to day running of the WWE and the WWE being the public company that is it isn't so stupid as to allow a political campaign to influence the hiring or firing of a wrestler, what happens in segment 11, or what's booked on the next PPV.

Linda has been detached from WWE likely longer than most outsiders even know. 

I've had plenty of personal issues with WWE, for the record I still think that I should be working on the air, and this blog likely won't endear me to some of the higher ups but let me make this clear....Linda McMahon nor any of her campaign workers or staff have a damn thing to do with how the WWE operates from a business perspective and they never will.

The decisions that are made within the WWE are made in the best interest of a public company. End of story. 

For someone to be 'anonymous' and to try and take a cowardly approach to why the mysterious termination of Daniel Bryan took place and to place the blame on a political campaign is simply insane. I have great respect for all fans and their opinions regarding the many complex facets of the business but this one has struck a chord that I felt compelled to address.

This anonymous tip business was just plain stupid and as comedian Ron White says, "You can't cure stupid."*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Yeah, was his own fault choking Justin Roberts with a tie.. this is ANTI PG.. and crashing a limo with Bret Hart in many cars isn't ANTI PG as well?? Danielson was the scapegoat.


Crashing limo's wassn't hard to watch. That was all scripted. Daniel Bryan, as I like to call him, did something what was just a dumb thing to do. If he was smart enough he could have give Justin a kick or something. But forget about it, it's not like he will be missed that much.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Crashing limo's wassn't hard to watch. That was all scripted. Daniel Bryan, as I like to call him, did something what was just a dumb thing to do. If he was smart enough he could have give Justin a kick or something. But forget about it, it's not like he will be missed that much.


attempted vehicular homicide is ok but using a tie as a weapon is not


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

The question over the tie incident isnt the violence its how imitable it is

6 year olds wont get dads keys and go bash the car round the neighbourhood

but they may get dads tie and strangle their brother/sister.

They dont put those "dont try this at home" adverts on for nothing. Kids copy the wrestlers and nothing will change that, so for them to show
a wrestler using a household object to strangle someone (not ring ropes as who has ring ropes at home?) then you can see why its been taken so seriously


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

As I pointed out before 
You need to watch this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN5EJDa8DPw
Anything is open to a child dont downplay stuff. If anything this has to do with the anti Benoit policy the WWE has right now.
I find it interesting that the two guys who attempted choking in the segment were on FCW later in the week but the more talented of the two was let go. Oh well


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Piratebill said:


> The question over the tie incident isnt the violence its how imitable it is
> 
> 6 year olds wont get dads keys and go bash the car round the neighbourhood
> 
> ...


Okay so legs and arms arent available to kids? Wrestlers punch, kick, slam, ddt each other all the time. Should they ban that too because kids can copy it. People need to stop blaming tv and be better parents.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Okay so legs and arms arent available to kids? Wrestlers punch, kick, slam, ddt each other all the time. Should they ban that too because kids can copy it. People need to stop blaming tv and be better parents.


Pretty much this.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Piratebill said:


> The question over the tie incident isnt the violence its how imitable it is
> 
> 6 year olds wont get dads keys and go bash the car round the neighbourhood
> 
> ...


I believe it's more because of the fact that they attacked a non-wrestler. And by what you said, "the don't try this at home" pretty much could cover their asses if anything happened.
Because you know, we see punches every episode on raw, and you could use the same logic, since pretty much everyone has fists...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

adri17 said:


> I believe it's more because of the fact that they attacked a non-wrestler. And by what you said, "the don't try this at home" pretty much could cover their asses if anything happened.
> Because you know, we see punches every episode on raw, and you could use the same logic, since pretty much everyone has fists...


If it's about attacking a non-wrestler, then get the guest hosts the fuck outta the ring. Every time they participate in a sanctioned match, the WWE basically piss all over their "this takes years of training" vignettes.


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

Erm, punches and kicking will get you a black eye

a body slam or tombstone may get you a broken back, maybe even paralysed

strangling really has only one outcome....death. Ok you may block off the oxygen to make them a vegtable for the rest of their lives but thats still the best case scenario

i mean dont get me wrong, im just putting an opinon which until the truth about the firing is revealed, is as valid or wrong as anyone elses


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

What about a sleeper, it's ok to block blood to the brain but not oxygen? Either way is bad for your brain, with all the head protecting bans on moves that makes no sense even in kayfabe.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> As I pointed out before
> You need to watch this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN5EJDa8DPw


Wow I wish I seen this before I watched the boondocks this week. The entire episode was based on this.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

If they're that insistent on stopping choking etc, why is one of the guys getting a fairly reasonably sized push (Dolph Ziggler) using a SLEEPER HOLD to finish off his opponents.


----------



## Beneath (Jun 13, 2006)

Do we know if there is a NXT3? Danielson to be Wade's rookie if there is?


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

I dunno about the sleeper, im not the one who complained to the wwe and got him fired. Im just theorizing as to why someone could find the tie thing objectionable.

And for me its not the violence of it but how kids could imitate it thats the likely reason. I think the outrage caused by janet jacksons tit during the superbowl shows that complaints dont need reason or common sense to carry weight. All it takes is a knee jerk over reaction to something from someone in power...

and that shot of him strangling the guy with the tie was graphic and much more powerful than a wrestler applying a sleeper hold.

and that shot of him strangling the guy, just like janets exposed tit was enough to piss someone off into a knee jerk over reaction.

Reason, double standards, sleeper holds, hypocrisy and inconsistancies mean nothing when powerful imagery is involved and people in power get pissed off


----------



## VoodooChile (Jun 16, 2010)

Dragon will probably end up smelling nicer than Conan after Leno-Gate. WWE will probably rehire him to a bigger contract as a way of saying "Sorry, please don't go to TNA", he gets a paid vacation TV plus a few big money bookings in Japan and perhaps a few indies and maybe even get ROH abit of exposure by facing Black for the title


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

You know what I think would work better than some online petition that Vince will never read is full of spam anyway? I think every wrestling fan should go to www.sendaduck.com, and send wwe corporate headquarters a rubber duck with the message "Bring Back Bryan Danielson". After they recive a few thousand ducks, I think they would get the message loud and clear.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Bryan has tweeted again...



> Still not the right time, other than to say this: I am now available for independent bookings.


....to say nothing that we already didn't know.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

From his Twitter:

"bryandanielson Still not the right time, other than to say this: I am now available for independent bookings."

Guess they didn't stick him with a 90 day clause.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

WTF!!!, so its true he got release. I thought it was some fucking angle. Can someone explain to me why the hell vince released him. WTF did he do, Go fuk yourself WWE.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

From Bryan Danielson's Twitter said:


> Still not the right time, other than to say this: I am now available for independent bookings.


So that pretty much clearly indicates that thise whole thing really is a shoot. It could become a worked-shoot down the line, but for now, it's a legitimate release.


----------



## Grammar Police (Jun 9, 2010)

omaroo said:


> WTF!!!, so its true he got release. I thought it was some fucking angle. Can someone explain to me why the hell vince released him. WTF did he do, Go fuk yourself WWE.


So it's true he got released? I thought it was an angle. Can someone explain to me why Vince released him? What did he do? Go screw yourself WWE. 

***FIXED***


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta say if vince has resisted the online demands to abandon PG rated wrestling then hes hardly going to listen and re-hire bryan

vince isnt tna, which seems to do whatever it can to appease its fans even to the detriment of the storylines etc

vince does what he thinks is best to make him money

if mattel complained and it jepodised his contracts with them then he made the right choice for his shareholders
and once the heats died down, hell rehire bryan because he knows he can make money out of him

i dont think he fires popular wrestlers unless they do something illegal, bring the company into disrepute (airplane fight anyone?) or refuse to comply with the wellness policy.

They seem to have parted on amicable terms (if at all) people just need to be patient and relax


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

jorajatt said:


> So that pretty much clearly indicates that thise whole thing really is a shoot. It could become a worked-shoot down the line, but for now, it's a legitimate release.


As for now, is a "legitimate" release.. Down the road we'll know if Bryan will or not return to the WWE! But this facts, are making me believe that Bryan will return yes to the WWE!


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, that should end any debate.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now that been confirmed I hope they hire him back within the next few months.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

its seems legit, and it seems he has been released. I really hope they rehire him, as i do no understand why they would release him in the first place.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, even before that latest tweet, I was beginning to think it was all legit. It just doesn't make sense for them to kayfabe fire him when he didn't have a kayfabe contract, and then make up another kayfabe excuse for why he wasn't on the show anymore. 

I have to say though, regardless of what JR said, I'd still bet this was because of Linda's campaign. Either that, or Vince just made an incredibly dumb decision. This is the company that has had people set others on fire, break ins, had people thrown off of 30 ft tall cages more than once, had people jumped, attempted vehicular manslaughter not once, but at least four times, buried people alive, necrophilia, buried people in cement, vandalized property, a live sex celebration, attempted murders, smashed television sets in each others faces, promotes playboy, r.ape, chair shots to the skull, use of hallucinogenics, and of course, has the wrestlers beat the crap out of each other on a weekly basis. And yes, they even choke each other out on the ring ropes and with sleeper holds, etc, even if it isn't with a tie. 

So yeah, either it is a work that makes no sense, it was done for Linda's campaign or someone who complained, or Vince has lost his mind. None of which are acceptable reasons to fire someone over a staged segment, imo.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

TexTiger said:


> From his Twitter:
> 
> "bryandanielson Still not the right time, other than to say this: I am now available for independent bookings."
> 
> Guess they didn't stick him with a 90 day clause.


No they did. WWE guys can work the Indies during the 90 day clause they just cant appear on tv or on ppvs for another company.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont give two shits about linda or her campaign, why are they doing this NXT angle if its too violent, why not fire all the nxt rookies involved in the angle anyway. I think he only got released because he hit a stiff kick on the bitch known as CENA.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

omaroo said:


> I dont give two shits about linda or her campaign, why are they doing this NXT angle if its too violent, why not fire all the nxt rookies involved in the angle anyway. I think he only got released because he hit a stiff kick on the bitch known as CENA.


Sincerely.. if he won't be rehired.. it will be time to boycott the WWE.. i'm still thinking that the release is true, but they will rehire him, they won't lose him to TNA(WCW asylum)


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Well,it's confirmed now as a legit firing,BUT the choke tie just doesn't fit.There may be another reason for the release that WWE doesn't want to be known.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

omaroo said:


> I dont give two shits about linda or her campaign, why are they doing this NXT angle if its too violent, why not fire all the nxt rookies involved in the angle anyway. I think he only got released because he hit a stiff kick on the bitch known as CENA.


Except cena has said he wants to do anything to help Bryan and that he tried to help him from not getting released?...sm, idiot mark.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sonko said:


> Well,it's confirmed now as a legit firing,BUT the choke tie just doesn't fit.There may be another reason for the release that WWE doesn't want to be known.


The release is true... but the question that we should be asking is.. WWE WILL REHIRE BRYAN DANIELSON AFTER THIS ******* SHIT BLOWS OUT?? IN 30 DAYS, 60 DAYS, 90 DAYS?? WHAT WAS THE REAL MOTIVE??

If meltzer is confused.. what remains to us?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely more to this than meets the eye. He's been fired for something more than what we know.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Danielson isnt gonna say anything anytime soon. If there is a chance WWE will pick him up again soon, he wont be stupid enough to do interviews that might put bad light on WWE.

I think Danielson is just waiting to see what happends. He got the full support from John Cena, that means a lot.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

Prowrestling . net said:


> By Jason Powell
> 
> WWE Champion John Cena is scheduled to appear on the Busted Open" radio show today at 3:00 p.m. ET on Sirius 126. XM listeners can catch the interview on SportsNation 2 on the internet, as the show will likely be preempted on XM by World Cup soccer.
> 
> Powell's POV: The Busted Open show is hosted by Dave LaGreca and Doug Mortman. The guys ask good questions and have promised to ask about the Daniel Bryan situation, so this could be a newsworthy interview. The show typically airs on Mondays on Sirius 126, XM 243 on Mondays and Wednesdays from 2-4 p.m. ET.


Interesting. This should shed some new light on this whole situation.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Definitely more to this than meets the eye. He's been fired for something more than what we know.


if even the dirtsheets don't know the real motive, even JR doesn't know the motive..WHAT'S the real motive? lol..

WWE is making us confused.. 

Fact = Danielson is RELEASED, it's true, it's damn True..

For what?

WE DON'T KNOW the real motive. 


WILL WWE REHIRE BRYAN DANIELSON AFTER THIS ***** BLOWS OUT??

IT WILL BE IN 30 DAYS, 45, 60 OR 90 DAYS??

Questions that need answers.. and maybe the next days will give us all this answers


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

wonder what cena will say during the interview


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

jorajatt said:


> Interesting. This should shed some new light on this whole situation.


from which site you've found this?


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> from which site you've found this?


It's from Prowrestling . net


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

well i havent been following this all the time, where did cena say he has bryans full support, and where does JR comment about this situation. If it wasnt a stiff kick which got him released then what was it, and when did he choke someone with a tie, or am i missing something.


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

omaroo said:


> well i havent been following this all the time, where did cena say he has bryans full support, and where does JR comment about this situation. If it wasnt a stiff kick which got him released then what was it, and when did he choke someone with a tie, or am i missing something.


You're missing everything.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Still a work.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Moderneyes said:


> You're missing everything.


so can u fill me in plz for whats happened then with JR and CENA. I thought it was him that got him released


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

jorajatt said:


> Interesting. This should shed some new light on this whole situation.





Moderneyes said:


> You're missing everything.


everyone has the sirius xm radio account?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

if no one wants to tell me then thats fine


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sonko said:


> Well,it's confirmed now as a legit firing,BUT the choke tie just doesn't fit.There may be another reason for the release that WWE doesn't want to be known.


Unless it's a wellness violation or someone did something really stupid that everyone found out about (see Hurricane Helms), they usually won't tell us the reason. It's understandable because it respects the privacy of the wrestler and the company. However, it's annoying for us because we'll never know why they released one of their best wrestlers.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone has the sirius xm account? I want to listen Superman Cena's interview! lol


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hes taking indy bookings again. Looks like he is legitimately done with WWE. Nah well.... lets just hope TNA does not snag him up and he goes back.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyway have the link to what JR had said.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

revolutiongen23 said:


> everyone has the sirius xm radio account?


Hopefully someone does. It will be really interesting to hear all about this from Cena. Hopefully he can put an end to all the rumors and set this situation straight.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Hes taking indy bookings again. Looks like he is legitimately done with WWE. Nah well.... lets just hope TNA does not snag him up and he goes back.


I don't think that Dragon will take many indy dates.. i think that he'll perform in some dates.. and then he will be back to WWE!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Hes taking indy bookings again. Looks like he is legitimately done with WWE. Nah well.... lets just hope TNA does not snag him up and he goes back.


I'm pretty sure that he'll come back.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> I don't think that Dragon will take many indy dates.. i think that he'll perform in some dates.. and then he will be back to WWE!


hopefully.....I think he'll do what hardy did and just wrestle some ROH shows to stay in shape for his inevitable wwe return


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

omaroo said:


> so can u fill me in plz for whats happened then with JR and CENA. I thought it was him that got him released



Cena's said on twitter that he would like him to be rehired, even signed the online petition thats floating about.

If you go back a few pages[415 i think] i posted part of JR's blog where he gives his opinion on the whole thing


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

chris what page is the blog mate, cant find it


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its on page 415 i think


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> hopefully.....I think he'll do what hardy did and just wrestle some ROH shows to stay in shape for his inevitable wwe return


Dragon will work some indy dates, not many, that's why he's been saying on his twitter that he's available for indy bookings, and in this indy dates, he will get in shape, to make his triumphant return to WWE and continue his push. Since his firing there's many blanks in how this storyline could continue


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I still say we should all send Vince a "Bring Back Bryan Danielson" duck


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> I still say should all send Vince a "Bring Back Bryan Danielson" duck


For now maybe a Boycott or a SPAM mailing to VINNIE MAC with Bring Back Bryan Danielson lol

BTW.. 420 PAGES! lol


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

like ron simmons would say:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI4mG4HkZ-Q

DAMN!! lol


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

revolutiongen23 said:


> For now maybe a Boycott or a SPAM mailing to VINNIE MAC with Bring Back Bryan Danielson lol
> 
> BTW.. 420 PAGES! lol


to many kids and marks for a boycott.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Complete copy paste from Wrestlezone:



"Busted Open Radio" had WWE Champion John Cena on the show today with Dave LaGreca and Doug Mortman to promote his role with Gillette, and he had comments on the Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan release from WWE. Below are the comments on Danielson:
"I believe Bryan was given his release and this is just my belief, its complete speculation so basically you’re going off my second hand knowledge for something to do with violating our PG content agreement which is very serious. If you watch RAW, there is a label at the beginning of the program that says PG TV and its very important for us to play within those guidelines because we do have a lot of younger viewers and it was tough for us to get that logo at the beginning. As you know, the WWE, we are doing good business and most of that business is family business. So for us to violate that content….we get in trouble with our TV providers, sponsors….its not good business. I think that is the reason for the Bryan Danielson release.


In the same token, for a young man such as him to make, like I said on Twitter, make an impact on the WWE Universe in that short a time, it says something about who he is as a person and where he belongs amongst our group. I agree with a lot of folks that I think the penalty might have been a little too severe but the best advice I can give everybody, like you just explained, the WWE is a business and that why I was one of the names on that petition. I don’t know how many names are on that petition but if the fans collectively want this young man back in the company, the only way to do that is the power is within the ticket buyers. If the ticket buyers come out by the fifty thousands, by the hundred thousands and say ‘listen, we want this young man back, we think he has something to offer’, were a company that worries about the bottom line. If you get one hundred thousand signatures and lets say our cheapest ticket for bottom line reasons is ten dollars, there is no way that people in charge of finance and revenue can ignore the fact that this young man should be back on our program. As far as a fix to the situation, who knows what the fix is going to be but I put the power in the hands of the consumer. That’s why I was one of the first to sign that petition because I think if you show strong enough belief that ‘listen, this guy has something to offer’ and I believe he does too, if you get enough signatures on something like that, it would be very difficult for WWE, as a business entity, to ignore the fact that Daniel Bryan would be able to generate revenue.'

The interview will be replayed tonight at 12:05 AM ET on Sportsnation 2 on the internet for Sirius/XM subscribers and this Sunday at 9 PM ET on Sirius 122. I'll also be posting the sound on our Facebook page at some point this afternoon (facebook.com/bustedopen) for the general public to listen.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cornette's latest podcast is up, he addresses Danielson's firing in part 2.

http://whosslammingwho.podomatic.com/



revolutiongen23 said:


> For now maybe a Boycott or a SPAM mailing to VINNIE MAC with Bring Back Bryan Danielson lol
> 
> BTW.. 420 PAGES! lol


 I'm seeing 210. Oh, I bet you're still showing 10 posts per page.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> to many kids and marks for a boycott.


That's a shame.. WWE in the old times doesn't cared for lil kiddies, and now the product is made around the kiddies.. man


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Complete copy paste from Wrestlezone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems that it was one of the sponsors.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So, when the 8 year olds are watching, are the Parents that should be providing Guidance not competent enough to say "Johnny, you are not to spit on people and choke them with ties. Do you hear me?" 

How hard is that? Is parenting that far-gone that companies have to do it for them?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Complete copy paste from Wrestlezone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read.


----------



## Bwfc1993 (Jan 18, 2010)

*John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

Busted Open Radio" had WWE Champion John Cena on the show today with Dave LaGreca and Doug Mortman to promote his role with Gillette, and he had comments on the Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan release from WWE. Below are the comments on Danielson:
"I believe Bryan was given his release and this is just my belief, its complete speculation so basically you’re going off my second hand knowledge for something to do with violating our PG content agreement which is very serious. If you watch RAW, there is a label at the beginning of the program that says PG TV and its very important for us to play within those guidelines because we do have a lot of younger viewers and it was tough for us to get that logo at the beginning. As you know, the WWE, we are doing good business and most of that business is family business. So for us to violate that content….we get in trouble with our TV providers, sponsors….its not good business. I think that is the reason for the Bryan Danielson release.


In the same token, for a young man such as him to make, like I said on Twitter, make an impact on the WWE Universe in that short a time, it says something about who he is as a person and where he belongs amongst our group. I agree with a lot of folks that I think the penalty might have been a little too severe but the best advice I can give everybody, like you just explained, the WWE is a business and that why I was one of the names on that petition. I don’t know how many names are on that petition but if the fans collectively want this young man back in the company, the only way to do that is the power is within the ticket buyers. If the ticket buyers come out by the fifty thousands, by the hundred thousands and say ‘listen, we want this young man back, we think he has something to offer’, were a company that worries about the bottom line. If you get one hundred thousand signatures and lets say our cheapest ticket for bottom line reasons is ten dollars, there is no way that people in charge of finance and revenue can ignore the fact that this young man should be back on our program. As far as a fix to the situation, who knows what the fix is going to be but I put the power in the hands of the consumer. That’s why I was one of the first to sign that petition because I think if you show strong enough belief that ‘listen, this guy has something to offer’ and I believe he does too, if you get enough signatures on something like that, it would be very difficult for WWE, as a business entity, to ignore the fact that Daniel Bryan would be able to generate revenue.'

From Wrestle Zone


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> So, when the 8 year olds are watching, are the Parents that should be providing Guidance not competent enough to say "Johnny, you are not to spit on people and choke them with ties. Do you hear me?"
> 
> How hard is that? Is parenting that far-gone that companies have to do it for them?


It's never the parents fault, it's always the programmes that are to blame. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

This is fucking ridiculious, this is why PG sucks, u cant do anything enntertaining that involves loads of violence because of kids. Reading JRs blog, and assuming that the email was fake, it seems it is legit, but then looking at cenas twitter page he talks in character, which makes me wonder if its a work. But looking at the cena interview it seems legit then. I hope someone can upload an audio version of the interview, as much as i hate cena, i wana hear what he says. But what is bugging me is that did bryan choke the announcer with a tie on his own merit and not by orders of the the WWE, if so then its obvious it was probs the sponser on USA network that asked him to get released.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

I don't see how 8 on 1 attacks and vandalism is family friendly.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Complete copy paste from Wrestlezone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read, say what you will about John Cena the character, but the man understands and knows whats good for the business


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am really impressed by some of the comments Cena has made about this. The PG era is trying to destroy wrestling though and it sucks.


----------



## TheShockmaster (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

Not to mention Vehicular Homicide and scantily clad women


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So, I'm going to ask the same question that has been asked since Monday.
It's ok to take a 52 year old man that had a stroke, 
throw him in the back of a limo and order the driver to completely demolish 
the parking lot full of cars; 
but choking a man with a tie for literally 5 seconds is against what 
the sponsors want for pg???

This is so absurd. 
Fans should just do what Cena is saying and make sure the WWE knows we want BD back.

I think this right here should stop people from complaining about
the people who complain about PG, cause this is taking it too far.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

From PWInsider

Bryan Danielson is back working with Gabe Sapolsky already. 

The EVOLVE website at EVOLVEWrestling quietly announced that Bryan Danielson has been added to the 7/23 EVOLVE 4 event in Union City, NJ at the ACW Arena, a small venue that seats less than 300 fans.

The next night, Danielson will return to Dragon Gate USA for their Anniversary event at the ECW Arena in Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is all a work, and it's working brilliantly right now. Cena's obviously in on this as well, trying as hard as he can to put B.D over. Remember folks Daniel Bryan is gone, and that leads the way for Bryan Danielson. There is no way they have him off the show especially at the time when this all happened. RAW is PG in the first hour, but in the second hour it's completely different story, and I thought everyone knew this already.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

Surely he doesn't expect us to believe that his in the dark about Danielson? Of course he knows what happened.. and this petition won't do shit. 

If Cena says he has something to offer and Vince won't listen, then we don't stand a chance. He knows why Danielson was fired.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i dont understand. does the 90 day no compete clause not apply to indy promotions?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> From PWInsider
> 
> Bryan Danielson is back working with Gabe Sapolsky already.
> 
> ...


Oh, shit! Well, at least he's back at DGUSA...


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

perhaps cena signed it first as he hopes it will get a lot of attention so that wwe can use it as an excuse to bring him back and work it into his return angle? or is that too markish? the petition being an "out of contract work" of sorts.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

http://www.dgusa.tv/ he is back at Dragon Gate


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

I believe if wrestlers wanna make a difference, they should do so in the locker room and not on some Internet petition which will never be taken seriously, but I understand they have jobs and may not want to lose it, but Cena is Vince's biggest money maker and he has no power? That should say something if true, but Cena must have _some_ backstage stroke.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> From PWInsider
> 
> Bryan Danielson is back working with Gabe Sapolsky already.
> 
> ...


Is MITB close to that date?


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> i dont understand. does the 90 day no compete clause not apply to indy promotions?


It only applies to tv wrestling like tna or roh on hd net


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> Is MITB close to that date?


Danielson is scheduled to be at DGUSA at July 24th, and money in the bank is on July 18th soooo...


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

well if mattel or lindas campaign manager or whoever got danielson fired has sway over vince you would think his biggest cash cow would have sway over him, especially shawn had sway and wasnt exactly a "cena" and we all know orton has sway. I guess though there is a line and perhaps this is beyond cenas.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Complete copy paste from Wrestlezone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, solid read.




truk83 said:


> This is all a work, and it's working brilliantly right now. Cena's obviously in on this as well, trying as hard as he can to put B.D over. Remember folks Daniel Bryan is gone, and that leads the way for Bryan Danielson. There is no way they have him off the show especially at the time when this all happened. *RAW is PG in the first hour, but in the second hour it's completely different story, and I thought everyone knew this already.*


:lmao Oh man that....that's good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*



Caesar WCWR said:


> I believe if wrestlers wanna make a difference, they should do so in the locker room and not on some Internet petition which will never be taken seriously, but I understand they have jobs and may not want to lose it, but Cena is Vince's biggest money maker and he has no power? That should say something if true, but Cena must have _some_ backstage stroke.


Obviously Cena has immense amounts of power backstage, he is the one guy in the company that Vince cant replace overnight and actually has significant drawing power. But I guess for some reason he isnt using it, or maybe hes using it and Vince still isnt budging.

Either way, all we can do is speculate. That and shout 'Bring back Bryan' all show long at every single WWE event we attend. Cena said it himself, the power is in our hands. The fans brought Matt Hardy back, we can do the same to Danielson.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

As if Cena doesn't know why he was released.


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

truk83 said:


> This is all a work, and it's working brilliantly right now. Cena's obviously in on this as well, trying as hard as he can to put B.D over. Remember folks Daniel Bryan is gone, and that leads the way for Bryan Danielson. There is no way they have him off the show especially at the time when this all happened. RAW is PG in the first hour, but in the second hour it's completely different story, and I thought everyone knew this already.


Yep, Evolve and DGUSA are in on it as well...


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Cornette's comments on it were hilarious, and very well put. Echoing much of what people on here have been saying. 

I'm thinking about heading up a local chapter of the A.A.N.V. Who's with me?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

And with that confirmation he'll be at DGUSA, I'm going to have to accept that it is in fact not a work. Goddamnit, it would have been so great if it were.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

truk83 said:


> This is all a work, and it's working brilliantly right now


Dude are you serious? He's gone already get over it. I'm not trying to be an asshole,but really. Why would Vince let someone do Indy shows & get PAID by another company,espescially if he was still under contract with him. The only time Vince ever lets that happen is if a talent has days left on his contract & doesn't plan on re-signing,and even that happens rarely. Just be happy that he may be back.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Is MITB close to that date?


MITB is 3 weeks & 4 days from now so i don't think so. I'll check & see,but i believe it's before the Dragon Gate show.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Jim Cornette does not dissapoint as per usual! He's a bitter old bastard but boy his rants are funny and usually true..


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

so basically, 100K and we get Bryan back?


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Dude are you serious? He's gone already get over it. I'm not trying to be an asshole,but really. Why would Vince let someone do Indy shows & get PAID by another company,espescially if he was still under contract with him. The only time Vince ever lets that happen is if a talent has days left on his contract & doesn't plan on re-signing,and even that happens rarely. Just be happy that he may be back.


I'm sure Vinnie let Tazz go back to ECW for a night or two whilst under WWE contract (before ECW went)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> so basically, 100K and we get Bryan back?


where does it say this?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

Cena definatly knows why Danielson was released and it pisses me off that he is actin like he is in the dark with the whole situation. However, I do have to give him credit in saying that releasing Danielson was too extreme of an action and that he is putting Danielson over saying that this guy has something to offer to the compaany.

It realy is a shame that Danielson was released and the NXT invasion on Monday just already didn't feel the same without him, his absence just gave the vibe that something was missing, atleast to me.

I really hope Bryan Danielson gets brought back and is brought back very soon.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

JohnBeattie said:


> I'm sure Vinnie let Tazz go back to ECW for a night or two whilst under WWE contract (before ECW went)


Yeah, he won the ECW title beatin Mike Awesome and lost it to Dreamer in two separate nights.
But I doubt this is the case.

OK, I'm done, I give up, Danielson's fired for real...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JohnBeattie said:


> I'm sure Vinnie let Tazz go back to ECW for a night or two whilst under WWE contract (before ECW went)


Incase you hadn't know WWE & ECW had a small partnership for awhile. Vince borrowed some of ECW's Stars on occassions back then too,and yes i know Taz is an ECW Original


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

DryBones87 said:


>


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

new_year_new_start said:


> so basically, 100K and we get Bryan back?


Try your math again. 100k fans x $10 ticket minimum = $1,000,000 at least. That's just for ticket sales, not to mention the merchandise sales loss that would go along with it.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

Its real, can we stop with all this now? He'll be back before his 90 days are up because theres no chance they let TNA sign him.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Why do they all use the same Danielson photo?


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear I thought it was Bryan that was driving that limo. Some hooded dude, alright.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I think Danielsons time in WWE and with the controversy of his release this is the best thing to happen to independent professional wrestling associations in north america since the suplex was invented. I mean really hate to be corny with that line but if Danielson's release ordeal doesn't make WWE only marks or TNA only marks wanna find a way to watch what he does in Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, ROH, or anywhere else he makes an appearance at and see what real good wrestling is all about, then I don't think people will ever learn.

Oh man can't wait to listen to Whosslammingwho Cornettes Commentary. Will do so while I eat my dinner. Hmmm wonder what moms making, hopefully something good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

So basically daytime TV soaps (with people killing each other), documentaries (with real violence etc.) and the violence of sorts can be PG but a simulated choke cannot be shown?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I just hope he makes it for Death Before Dishonor VIII. Toronto would explode!!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

he ment the number of people on the petition me reckons.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will continue with my theory:

Danielson is released..it's true, it's damn true..
He will work at DGUSA, Evolve, maybe another indy promotions for a while to keep his ring rhtymn..
When this thing blow the f'n out.. 
The dirtsheets will announce that Danielson will be returning to the WWE.
And in fact, Danielson will return to the WWE, coz he left the WWE with many blanks on his storyline, as a big face, and side with John Cena and the WWE to face the NXT Radicalz..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think Danielsons time in WWE and with the controversy of his release this is the best thing to happen to independent professional wrestling associations in north america since the suplex was invented. I mean really hate to be corny with that line but if Danielson's release ordeal doesn't make WWE only marks or TNA only marks wanna find a way to watch what he does in Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, ROH, or anywhere else he makes an appearance at and see what real good wrestling is all about, then I don't think people will ever learn.
> 
> Oh man can't wait to listen to Whosslammingwho Cornettes Commentary. Will do so while I eat my dinner. Hmmm wonder what moms making, hopefully something good.


I actually agree with this. This is giving the Indies HUUUUGE exposition. Back in the WWE, they constantly told everyone to check out Danielson's Indy matches to see how great he is. And to see him suddenly disappear and the internet shitstorm it created, this is very good controversy for the Indies.

It would be nice to see more ROH and DGUSA and Evolve fans.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> I will continue with my theory:
> 
> Danielson is released..it's true, it's damn true..
> He will work at DGUSA, Evolve, maybe another indy promotions for a while to keep his ring rhtymn..
> ...


Yeah, this is my theory too. And the most obvious one, BTW.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the most important details are established pretty clearly now. He's taking indie bookings, so he's definitely gone for a little bit. He's being very tactful in mentioning his release, so he's probably not seethingly angry about it, whatever the circumstances. There's clearly no particular ill will towards him within the company if John Cena is publicly backing his return, and they were happy enough to name him during the NXT angle. It's likely a _very_ temporary absence from WWE TV.

And, best case scenario, he gets to come back under his real name with a huge sympathy push.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Yeah, this is my theory too. And the most obvious one, BTW.


Hell yeah.. we need to start the "Final Countdown" to Danielson's rehiring for WWE, what do u think?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Off subject,but anyone else but me hate the name for the NXT group? First NXT'ers,then NXT Radicalz. Both names are god awful,The Network could have worked,but it looks like they're using it for the WWE Network instead.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Hell yeah.. we need to start the "Final Countdown" to Danielson's rehiring for WWE, what do u think?


I already started puting it in my sig.



Victor_J said:


> Off subject,but anyone else but me hate the name for the NXT group? First NXT'ers,then NXT Radicalz. Both names are god awful,The Network could have worked,but it looks like they're using it for the WWE Network instead.


Yeah, I like calling them the NXT Seven. Someone mentioned it on the RAW thread and thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Why would The Network have worked? Seems like a contradictory name to place on a bunch of guys who have a grudge with WWE management. What's behind management? The USA Network and sponsors, so it would defeat the purpose of their plight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Off subject,but anyone else but me hate the name for the NXT group? First NXT'ers,then NXT Radicalz. Both names are god awful,The Network could have worked,but it looks like they're using it for the WWE Network instead.


Wheres the NXT in network exactly?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Why would The Network have worked? Seems like a contradictory name to place on a bunch of guys who have a grudge with WWE management. What's behind management? The USA Network and sponsors, so it would defeat the purpose of their plight.


That's true i guess.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I already started puting it in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like calling them the NXT Seven. Someone mentioned it on the RAW thread and thought it was kinda cool.


I've called them NXT Radicalz, quoting Superman Cena's promo on RAW! But the NXT Seven is a good name! BTW, you think that maybe they will cost Cena's title this sunday?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Just wondering, why is it that Danielson's comeback to the wwe will happen AFTER the 90 day no compete clause? Wouldn't it make more sense to give him the contract in say, August so they won't have to worry about tna picking him up? As far as I'm concered, Danielson can discuss contract with TNA right now, just can't show up on the show right?



btw: Gotta give props to Victor, for figuring out it was legit before all of us, and not being a big dick when we all denied it. :clap:


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> I've called them NXT Radicalz, quoting Superman Cena's promo on RAW! But the NXT Seven is a good name! BTW, you think that maybe they will cost Cena's title this sunday?


They already stated that they have no problem with the guys in the locker room so them interfering in the main event to cost Cena the title wouldn't be their main purpose, specially after getting thei asses beaten at RAW. I think all we'll see is a segment with Bret and maybe a 7 vs 7 to get some contracts.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Some people are saying he may check out TNA...for those who think he would even consider it....I typed up some reasons as to why he wouldn't even think about it.

You want to know why he SHOULDN'T try other things before returning?

Well, besides the fact that he's done Japan, England, Mexico, Canada, Germany and America 1000X over...

1.) Pay. He will demand about $1,200 a night on the indies(That's what he was getting from ROH IIRC...report came out when Gabe was fired.). He can only work 2/3 nights a week. With a maximum income of $3,600/week(Which I'm sure isn't the case today in the economy.), he can do better.

2.) TNA. Not as much exposure/financial security. Except for the top guys, the talent doesn't get paid well at all. Knockout's get between 300-500 and the same goes with guys like Jesse Neal. I don't see them shelling out big money for Danielson.

3.) WWE- More exposure, more money(merch, PPV shares, etc). There is no reason for him not to go back if Vince said he would be rehired. WWE is everything in the wrestling world right now.

I went to school with Zack Ryder's brother. He said that at Armageddon 2008 when Ryder debuted as an "Edge Head" and was on screen for all of 2 minutes, he received a royalty check for $15,000 for the work on PPV. A guy in a higher marquee match can make 5 times the amount based on the PPV buy rate and live gate. FOR ONE NIGHT.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

if he goes to TNA he will job to Hogan's new pet.. Abyss


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> Just wondering, why is it that Danielson's comeback to the wwe will happen AFTER the 90 day no compete clause? Wouldn't it make more sense to give him the contract in say, August so they won't have to worry about tna picking him up? As far as I'm concered, Danielson can discuss contract with TNA right now, just can't show up on the show right?
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Gotta give props to Victor, for figuring out it was legit before all of us, and not being a big dick when we all denied it. :clap:


I think Danielson knew he'd be back after the 90 days, so he isn't stupid enough to try go to TNA. They probably told it to him, hence why he isn't bad mouthing or at least explaining the real reason why he got fired.

Oh, and yes, kudos to Victor_J.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Some people are saying he may check out TNA...for those who think he would even consider it....I typed up some reasons as to why he wouldn't even think about it.
> 
> You want to know why he SHOULDN'T try other things before returning?
> 
> ...


MetsLegacy?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I think Danielson knew he'd be back after the 90 days, so he isn't stupid enough to try go to TNA. They probably told it to him, hence why he isn't bad mouthing or at least explaining the real reason why he got fired.
> 
> Oh, and yes, kudos to Victor_J.


Kudos to Victor_J.. And i agree with you adri, Danielson WILL be back after the 90 days to WWE, and we re all gonna pop to the FINAL COUNTDOWN!


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's the full Busted Open interview:

Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDENkmgJGAM&feature=player_embedded

Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPUVBSzHZU0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Swag said:


> MetsLegacy?


Yeah...who are you?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Kudos to Victor_J.. And i agree with you adri, Danielson WILL be back after the 90 days to WWE, and we re all gonna pop to the FINAL COUNTDOWN!


lol easy fella, we still have no guarentee that he's back after the 90 days... Imagine he gets injured in a match versus, let's say Chris Hero! (he owes him a match)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Yeah...who are you?


omg I know u from there!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> "I believe Bryan was given his release and this is just my belief, its complete speculation so basically you’re going off my second hand knowledge for something to do with violating our PG content agreement which is very serious. If you watch RAW, there is a label at the beginning of the program that says PG TV and its very important for us to play within those guidelines because we do have a lot of younger viewers and it was tough for us to get that logo at the beginning. As you know, the WWE, we are doing good business and most of that business is family business. So for us to violate that content….we get in trouble with our TV providers, sponsors….its not good business. I think that is the reason for the Bryan Danielson release.


Okay, so the sponsors don't have a problem with Sheamus hitting guys over the head with steel pipes and the NXT rookies driving Bret Hart into a bunch of parked vehicles, but they have a problem with Danielson choking a ring announcer with his own tie for a couple of seconds?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> lol easy fella, we still have no guarentee that he's back after the 90 days... Imagine he gets injured in a match versus, let's say Chris Hero! (he owes him a match)


Oh hell yea! , if he gets injured, he'll take longer than 90 days! lol! Bryan x Hero - One Dream Match, and maybe Bryan x Richards too.. But i'm sure that he will return to WWE, and not go to TNA to job to Hogan's pet.. Abyss..


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

adri17 said:


> I think Danielson knew he'd be back after the 90 days, so he isn't stupid enough to try go to TNA. They probably told it to him, hence why he isn't bad mouthing or at least explaining the real reason why he got fired.
> 
> Oh, and yes, kudos to Victor_J.



This is a lot of it, but I don't think (speculation) that Danielson's the type of guy to bad mouth a company he worked for. As far as the real reason, I think that's also because it's personal and would come across as bad mouthing.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Oh hell yea! , if he gets injured, he'll take longer than 90 days! lol! Bryan x Hero - One Dream Match, and maybe Bryan x Richards too.. But i'm sure that he will return to WWE, and not go to TNA to job to Hogan's pet.. Abyss..


Bryan vs Hero already happened like a dozen times. The same with Danielson vs Davey (though I expected it to be slightly better). He isn't go to TNA period.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

He will be back helping WWE side face the NXT angle if it is still going. Got it in me sig.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Danielson is scheduled to be at DGUSA at July 24th, and money in the bank is on July 18th soooo...


Obviously he is going to cash in the contract at DGUSA. It does say for any title he wants...


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> He will be back helping WWE side face the NXT angle if it is still going. Got it in me sig.


Agreed.. no matter what it takes, Dragon will be in the Face side against the NXT Seven!
I've put in my sig too..


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

just for the lulz watch this highlights of Danielson vs Chris Hero : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4zq4F4fhc a truly classic lol


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

where does it say hes scheduled for money in the bank


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

^No where someone was just theorizing the idea of him appearing.


----------



## Young_TomO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

would be pretty cool if this was part of the storyline


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Oh hell yea! , if he gets injured, he'll take longer than 90 days! lol! Bryan x Hero - One Dream Match, and maybe *Bryan x Richards too.*. But i'm sure that he will return to WWE, and not go to TNA to job to Hogan's pet.. Abyss..


Hopeully a ROH world title match after this saturday.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

wow it was true then. pure bullshit wwe.. theyve done well to not screw up the nxt angle so far though.. but seriously, what a shit organisation. its the top place so its really the only place to go if you wanna make it big but still. sucks to be a pro wrestler..

in the kendrick and london shoot they pretty much said that danielson thinks tna is shitty so dont expect to see him there. couldnt imagine him bothering anyway, its total mess right now.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

omaroo said:


> I dont give two shits about linda or her campaign, why are they doing this NXT angle if its too violent, why not fire all the nxt rookies involved in the angle anyway. I think he only got released because he hit a stiff kick on the bitch known as CENA.


Cena TRIED to get danielson back. He even broke keyfabe to tell the fans that he was. Obviously cena's twitter wasn't keyfabe, either he was released or cena was the most forgiving guy in the world.

In keyfabe would cena say that someone who kicked and spat on him is a great guy and that he wants to wrestle agianst him for the fans?

Cena made an effort but Vince didn't budge.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> just for the lulz watch this highlights of Danielson vs Chris Hero : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4zq4F4fhc a truly classic lol


FOR THA LULZ always! what a match


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Hopeully a ROH world title match after this saturday.


Hopefully! Davey must get it this Sunday, Tyler Black shouldn't be world champ right now (maybe a year ago, but not now).


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

gosh, we're near 450 pages.. still the same subject.. DAMN!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Hopefully! Davey must get it this Sunday, Tyler Black shouldn't be world champ right now (maybe a year ago, but not now).


Hopefully the ROH World Title changes hands this sunday.. Tyler is a good athlete, but Davey is on a roll, and he deserves the World Title more than anything!! Have you guys saw Davey's matches on NJPW?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunno if anyone noted on Cena's interview today on the Sirius radio:

*On Fans Wanting Him Back:* "I agree with a lot of folks who think the penalty might have been a little too severe but the best advice I can give everybody… the WWE is a business. That's why I was one of the names on that petition… But if the fans collectively want this young man back in the company, the only way to do that is the power is within the ticket buyers. If the ticket buyers come out by the fifty thousands, by the hundred thousands and say, listen, we want this young man back, we think he has something to offer, we're a company that worries about the bottom line. As far as a fix to the situation, who knows what a fix is gonna be, but I'd put the power in the hands of the consumer. *That's why I was one of the first to sign that petition because I think if you show strong enough belief… it would be very, very difficult for WWE as a business entity to ignore the fact that Daniel Bryan will be able to generate revenue*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Hopefully the ROH World Title changes hands this sunday.. Tyler is a good athlete, but Davey is on a roll, and he deserves the World Title more than anything!! Have you guys saw Davey's matches on NJPW?


Yeah, I saw his matches with La Sombra and Jushin Liger. He really is a great wrestler. I would love the American Wolves to sign for the WWE.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

adri17 said:


> I just hope he makes it for Death Before Dishonor VIII. Toronto would explode!!


It's in toronto, what venue? I may get scalper tickets.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> It's in toronto, what venue? I may get scalper tickets.


At the Ted Reeve Arena.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Yeah, I saw his matches with La Sombra and Jushin Liger. He really is a great wrestler. I would love the American Wolves to sign for the WWE.


Both Eddie and Davey i would love them to sign for the WWE, specially Davey.. I've watched his matches with Sombra and Liger.. 
Davey shined in this matches, shame that he didn't win the Tournament, based on a confused system. 
Davey needs the ROH World Title, and with Eddie as the TV champion, the American Wolves will always Devour! 
And where's larry sweeney?
Devitt by the way, the winner, is other that i want to see in the WWE!! But, for now i'm hoping to see Bryan at Evolve and DGUSA! and maybe other dates with ROH, PWG, dunno, til he gets back to the WWE!


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

Prowrestling . net - John Cena on whether or not Danielson's release is legitimate said:


> "Well, the release is legitimate. It was something that I don't understand. It's something that a lot of people are upset about. This is one of those things where ... you know, WWE is a business, and they chose to make a business decision. I think what is right for the WWE Universe to do is show that they have a bit of power. If they really feel so strongly about this subject -- the consumer has the largest voice here, and if they were really serious they should organize their efforts and put forth some body of work. I've even signed petitions to reinstate Bryan Danielson."


So i guess that answers that question


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Both Eddie and Davey i would love them to sign for the WWE, specially Davey.. I've watched his matches with Sombra and Liger..
> Davey shined in this matches, shame that he didn't win the Tournament, based on a confused system.
> Davey needs the ROH World Title, and with Eddie as the TV champion, the American Wolves will always Devour!
> And where's larry sweeney?
> Devitt by the way, the winner, is other that i want to see in the WWE!! But, for now i'm hoping to see Bryan at Evolve and DGUSA! and maybe other dates with ROH, PWG, dunno, til he gets back to the WWE!


Larry had some problems with ROH management I believe.
Devitt I seriously don't know if his style would work for WWE. He should just stay working for NJPW, he's just too badass


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Larry had some problems with ROH management I believe.
> Devitt I seriously don't know if his style would work for WWE. He should just stay working for NJPW, he's just too badass


Davey as ROH World Champion for this Sunday?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Davey as ROH World Champion for this Sunday?


I told ya I don't want Tyler Black as World Champ for ROH, he always do the same fucking spots and to me he's really boring. IMO he's one of those wrestlers who should always be in tag teams, with a very interesting guy as his partner to make the tag team somehow enjoyable.
Anyway, I hope Davey becomes ROH champ, though I doubt it because I believe they wanna build him up more (not that he needs it, but ROH always fuck up the moment to give a wrestler a world title).
BTW, why are we discussing this in the Danielson thread?

Oh, and it's on Saturday


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I told ya I don't want Tyler Black as World Champ for ROH, he always do the same fucking spots and to me he's really boring. IMO he's one of those wrestlers who should always be in tag teams, with a very interesting guy as his partner to make the tag team somehow enjoyable.
> Anyway, I hope Davey becomes ROH champ, though I doubt it because I believe they wanna build him up more (not that he needs it, but ROH always fuck up the moment to give a wrestler a world title).
> BTW, why are we discussing this in the Danielson thread?
> 
> Oh, and it's on Saturday


Lol! hahaha we're discussing ROH on Danielson Thread.. lol! Did u listened to Cena's interview?


----------



## hmniphoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's what I don't understand.

Why didn't they just suspend Danielson instead of firing (releasing) if he's supposedly coming back.

While we don't agree with the WWE's decision I don't think it's necessarily a bad one. They did what they had to do and if Danielson is indeed coming back then he understands as well.

As far as brett hart being being put in a car and being crashed into a car being as violent as choking someone with a tie...they aren't even in the same league. There's a difference between actually seeing something(the choking) and having an idea of what is happening. The reactions by alot of the crowd added to the supposed realism of the attack and if someone was choking someone else that seems pretty gruesome. they also knew it was something they weren't supposed to do as shown by Barrett stopping Slater from using the tag rope to choke Cena.

It doesn't seem fair but the WWE is a big business and they have rules that they try to follow. I'm sure they more than anyone else would love to see Danielson in the ring but this release firing is Vince's line in the sand that he won't tolerate anything "Non-pg" happening on the show. I mean if he let Danielson choke someone without punishment then everybody could do it and say "well you let Danielson do it so why can't I"

I dunno I don't necessarily agree but they had to do what they had to do,


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Lol! hahaha we're discussing ROH on Danielson Thread.. lol! Did u listened to Cena's interview?


Nah, just read what people transcripted from it. Can't stand his fucking voice. He was probably shouting during all the interview. I still believe he was in kiss-ass mode during the interview. I hate those who need to always be politically correct.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

what's the petition adress?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Nah, just read what people transcripted from it. Can't stand his fucking voice. He was probably shouting during all the interview. I still believe he was in kiss-ass mode during the interview. I hate those who need to always be politically correct.


i'm listening the interview right now, and Superman Cena is on normal mode, lol.. I'll glue an important part from his interview:

*On Fans Wanting Bryan Danielson Back: *

"I agree with a lot of folks who think the penalty might have been a little too severe but the best advice I can give everybody… the WWE is a business. That's why I was one of the names on that petition… But if the fans collectively want this young man back in the company, the only way to do that is the power is within the ticket buyers. If the ticket buyers come out by the fifty thousands, by the hundred thousands and say, listen, we want this young man back, we think he has something to offer, we're a company that worries about the bottom line. As far as a fix to the situation, who knows what a fix is gonna be, but I'd put the power in the hands of the consumer. 

*That's why I was one of the first to sign that petition because I think if you show strong enough belief… it would be very, very difficult for WWE as a business entity to ignore the fact that Bryan Danielson will be able to generate revenue."*


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*

The whole concept of people physically fighting each other to solve personal conflicts isn't very family friendly if you ask me.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> But, for now i'm hoping to see Bryan at Evolve and DGUSA! and maybe other dates with ROH, PWG, dunno, til he gets back to the WWE!




















Please excuse me if any info or pics were already posted. I just saw these and thought I might post them.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Please excuse me if any info or pics were already posted. I just saw these and thought I might post them.


no prob man.. this are the first two dates that Bryan will work in the indies =)


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I noticed how Cena said he was one of the first to sign the petition, who else signed?

I am pretty sure zach ryder signed a little before cena did and there was a few other names batted around including a Mike H[ickenbottom] who said he knew [of] Danielson


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok well I'm more willing to say Danielson is 100% gone if he's working Dragon Gate.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

This is Sad 

Hopefully he does return to the WWE


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Working for DGUSA and Evolve, doesn't mean that Danielson is 100% gone, and will not come back to WWE.. Probably Laurinatis allowed him to work this dates, according to the Police in the WWE and otherstuffs..

He's gone for now.. but he will return


----------



## Conquistador Uno (May 13, 2010)

I think he comes back... and wins the Royal Rumble 2011 in a surprise return a la John Cena 2008.

Well, on second thought, probably not.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Conquistador Uno said:


> I think he comes back... and wins the Royal Rumble 2011 in a surprise return a la John Cena 2008.
> 
> Well, on second thought, probably not.


he is not as big as john cena and he is too new to be main eventing wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Bryan decides to sign with the indies instead of waiting to go back to the "E"? Typical Danielson.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

He hasn't "signed with the indies." He's just signed onto work a couple of dates to avoid ring rust. 

And being that these promotions are DG-USA and EVOLVE, that pretty much confirms this as a temporary solution.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So Bryan decides to sign with the indies instead of waiting to go back to the "E"? Typical Danielson.


What?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So Bryan decides to sign with the indies instead of waiting to go back to the "E"? Typical Danielson.


Yeah! Fuck making money! He should just sit on his ass for 90 days.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I still think the Father's Day ad about the ties on wwe.com is 
a joke that they're making of it. Haha.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so what's Daniel Bryan doing now?


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

If you havent already signed the petiton please take 1 minute of your time to do it.

Click the link on my signature to sign.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is from an interview Cena did with Fanhouse.com:



> In an interview with FanHouse, WWE Champion John Cena cleared up the speculation regarding Bryan Danielson's release and explained why it's important for WWE to continue to operate under the TV-PG umbrella. Cena was in New York to participate as a celebrity judge along with Tony Parker and Erin Andrews in the Gillette Fusion ProGlide "Ultimate Summer Job" Finals. The contest awarded two friends the "summer job of a lifetime" -- which included a $50,000 award, a road trip across the U.S., and access to VIP events throughout the summer.
> 
> You can read our complete interview with Cena later today here at FanHouse. In it, Cena talked about why he's always been a baby-face (in the literal sense), what to expect at the Fatal 4-Way pay-per-view this Sunday, and who he believes is a rising star in WWE. We even got his extensive take on what the future holds for his beloved Boston Celtics. Be sure to check back tonight to hear his thoughts on those topics and more.
> 
> ...




Source: Fanhouse.com


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Explains Why He Thinks Danielson Was Released*



Beelzebubs said:


> So basically daytime TV soaps (with people killing each other), documentaries (with real violence etc.) and the violence of sorts can be PG *but a simulated choke cannot be shown?*


That's the problem, it wasn't simulated - Roberts really was being strangled.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> He hasn't "signed with the indies." He's just signed onto work a couple of dates to avoid ring rust.
> 
> And being that these promotions are DG-USA and EVOLVE, that pretty much confirms this as a temporary solution.


this will be the temporary solution like u said evolution. He was released, indeed.. but he will be rehired, when the dust is settled about his firing and will be at the Face side as one of the big faces against the NXT Seven!

WE CANNOT BELIEVE IN THE JIBBER JABBER THAT THE DIRTSHEETS TRY TO PUT IN OUR HEADS GUYS!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, we cannot create more theories that the dirtsheets, the interviews, the JR's, the Cena's twitter and interviews have put in our heads!

The fact in the matter is this:

Daniel Bryan(Bryan Danielson) was released.. So as Daniel, so as Bryan Danielson..
Cuz why? We simply dunno the fuck why.. linda's campaign.. mattel, usa.. sponsors.. simply.. we don't know
Danielson made a good reputation with the guys, and possibly with Vinnie Mac.
Vinnie Mac, i think that he didn't have any much choice, from the pressure from wherever the higher power who make money for wwe, pressured to fire Danielson. Vinnie Mac explained the situation for Danielson, and expressed that he wants to count with him on the roster again, which seeing Bryan's twitters from the last few days, he didn't bad mouth the WWE or anything, maybe enduring the theory that Vinnie Mac wants Danielson, when this firing subject related to Krispenwah(Chris Benoit) blows out, he will rehire Danielson, cuz he shown that he has the crowd on his side, could be a huge face, and rehiring him, could give some large money to the WWE, and with the support of the FACE OF THE COMPANY JOHN "SUPERMAN" CENA, the chance that we're gonna see Bryan Danielson in the Face side against the NXT Seven is very good, and considering the praising of Bryan Danielson by John Cena on his interview this evening, that my friends, could happen yeah!! Danielson accepted independent bookings in the indys to avoid the ring rust. That's why he accepted DGUSA and Evolve. When the dust is settled, we're gonna see the Final Countdown.. and we'll mark it out, when the same man that Bryan Choke, announce.. FROM ABERDEEN, WASHINGTON WEIGHIN ... POUNDS.. THE AMERICAN DRAGON.. BRYAN DANIELSON!!

It's the final countdown till Bryan Danielson is rehired for WWE! 

After this topic, i'm going to sleep! See ya later guys!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

And BD just unfollowed the WWE, nXt and the WWE Universe profiles from his twitter :O


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

peyt d' chicken said:


> And BD just unfollowed the WWE, nXt and the WWE Universe profiles from his twitter :O


Anyone still convinced its a work?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I kind of removed him from my signature


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say it's about time everyone moved on and accept that he's gone. They've certainly left the down wide open for a return though.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> I'd say it's about time everyone moved on and accept that he's gone. They've certainly left the down wide open for a return though.


He's gone for now.. But he will return..


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

SJFC said:


> Wheres the NXT in network exactly?


it starts with an "n", thats good enough.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Guys, we cannot create more theories that the dirtsheets, the interviews, the JR's, the Cena's twitter and interviews have put in our heads!
> 
> The fact in the matter is this:
> 
> ...


I will continue with my theory.. he's now released indeed.. but the door for him coming back is very open and he'll enter again, being rehired


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Still still a work.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

On the WWE Universe FB page, their Like/Dislike of the day is "WWE should re-sign NXT Season 1 Rookie Daniel Bryan." 
(Click LIKE to agree, or click COMMENT to tell us why you disagree.)

Let's add more fuel to the work/legit fire.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, i don't wanna bother you, but.. you have facebook?

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=5034548&id=7175346442&comments

It's been the hottest topic for the WWE Universe in recent memory, so let's talk about it. Here's your LIKE/DISLIKE of the Day: "WWE should re-sign NXT Season 1 Rookie Daniel Bryan." 
(Click LIKE to agree, or click COMMENT to tell us why you disagree.)











hmmmm...


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

TexTiger said:


> On the WWE Universe FB page, their Like/Dislike of the day is "WWE should re-sign NXT Season 1 Rookie Daniel Bryan."
> (Click LIKE to agree, or click COMMENT to tell us why you disagree.)
> 
> Let's add more fuel to the work/legit fire.



I was literally just about to post that, haha.

So far it's 1,236 Like and 403 comments


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

TexTiger said:


> On the WWE Universe FB page, their Like/Dislike of the day is "WWE should re-sign NXT Season 1 Rookie Daniel Bryan."
> (Click LIKE to agree, or click COMMENT to tell us why you disagree.)
> 
> Let's add more fuel to the work/legit fire.



http://www.facebook.com/#!/wweuniverse?v=wall

Where?????

Lol found it, just at the bottom of the page. Now THAT is interesting.



> Don't sign him...just like the other rookies...they have no respect for anyone elses property and just plain rude...WWE is better off without them all





> NEVE EVER PLAYER>>>>>THIS GONNA NOT HAPPEN>>>> SAY NO TO NXT COWARDS


Its a source of lulz too.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/wweuniverse?v=wall
> 
> Where?????
> 
> ...


They added more fuel to the fire.. don't?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> I was literally just about to post that, haha.
> 
> So far it's 1,236 Like and 403 comments


1,236 likes and between the 403 comments, i would say 80% pro Bryan..


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

oh god there are some major morons commenting on that facebook status.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

So many marks on FB...but it's actually a lot more legit way to get him back that the petition that has so many BS signatures in it.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

the petition even had The Franchise, obama, the rock, chris jericho, and other trolls.. lol!! this is more legit!


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey you never know...look what FB did for Betty White.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TexTiger said:


> Hey you never know...look what FB did for Betty White.


hell yea! that is suspicious by the WWE putting this on Facebook, don't?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> the petition even had The Franchise, obama, the rock, chris jericho, and other trolls.. lol!! this is more legit!


And also Stephanie McMahon threatening to strip on multiple occasions.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hamada said:


> And also Stephanie McMahon threatening to strip on multiple occasions.


lol! and we even have Scott Steiner on the petition! This thing in Facebook is more legitimate!! The Petition have many trolls.. more than 19.000 signs..


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

The funny thing is, the people that are saying no are giving mark reasons based on his heel actions. Even the "he sucks" comments play right into what they built him up as in NXT.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TexTiger said:


> The funny thing is, the people that are saying no are giving mark reasons based on his heel actions. Even the "he sucks" comments play right into what they built him up as in NXT.


Stupid people, they didn't notice that Barrett told on RAW that Bryan was hesitant, and the nxt seven will never see Bryan Again? lol


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

lol the facebook thing is up to 3000 people in an hour. 3000 actual unique people to.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> lol the facebook thing is up to 3000 people in an hour. 3000 actual unique people to.


And WWE focusing in TWITTER, FACEBOOK, YOUTUBE.. is making more legit this!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dolph's Twitter :Why would i sign a petition to bring back someone who never even made it to the WWE roster??? Idiots....

:lmao


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

FACT = Danielson was released.. he will work PWG, DGUSA and Evolve to avoid Ring rust!

The facts are making a path that Danielson indeed will return to the WWE maybe after Summerslam or Survivor Series.. And now WWE is dropping hints that they will rehire Bryan.. so what for now??


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p.../photo.php?pid=5034548&id=7175346442&comments

Here is a direct link for people to like/comment it'll get lost and be near impossible to find soon enough buried under all uber intelligent posts like



> Who else wants to motor boat stephanie mcmahons tits


And



> Tyson kidd fear nice haircut.


Or the Poll as to who should end Takers Mania winning streak, Eve or Kelly Kelly?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Dolph's Twitter :Why would i sign a petition to bring back someone who never even made it to the WWE roster??? Idiots....
> 
> :lmao


Adolph Hitler/Dolph Ziggler is a moron! When Bryan return, he'll make Dolph tap like a lil ****


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p.../photo.php?pid=5034548&id=7175346442&comments
> 
> Here is a direct link for people to like/comment it'll get lost and be near impossible to find soon enough buried under all uber intelligent posts like
> 
> ...


what? lol..

You think that this Facebook thing puts fuel on fire?


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

wow kayfabe really lives on facebook


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

loving all the marks on that Danielson thing on facebook


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> loving all the marks on that Danielson thing on facebook


And what makes me love that marks on Facebook, is that WWE Universe account is very legit!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

some of the stupid marks comments 



> I disagree, what he did was NOT what you call SPORTSMAN SHIP. He does not get another chance, he blew it, so he should move on, and get a life!!!!





> After the way he disrespected the WWE superstars and the WWE property *and showed no remorse for anyone*. The look of horor and fear on the faces of the people in the audience was just the tip of the iceberg. Imagine all the children that are fans. They don't understand what happened.


I didn't understand this one since it seems kayfabe, yet they kayfabe said he wasn't back on Raw last week because he showed remorse 



> No. After what he and the rookies did, no. And Yes, I know it was a work that they were told to do. But he did go over the line when he spit in Cena's face. And screaming you're not better than me was just creepy. I don't think they should be brought back at this point. The work didn't work. Let it go.





> no he does not even deserve to get signed again. he's a punk who has no heart and thinks just because he has wrestled in other smaller places for ten years he's some kind of pro. I'm glad he's gone





> This Guy Is Crazzy!! I Dont Like This Guy.... I Liked The Guy That Came From ummmm Dont Know NOOOOO!!!!! This Guy Is Crazzy And I Dont Like Him He Is A L.O.S.E.R!!! loser  sorry that i said That


But this is my absolute favorite...



> I agree, after what he did, he needs to be banned from WWE and Smackdown!(they all do)! I let my 6 yr old watch WWE Raw and Cena is his HERO!! and what happen to Cena by this daniel bryan, re:he spit on CENA!!, my son was in shock and in tears! I felt really bad for this little boy that watchs WWE so faithfully. Daniel bryan needs to be rejected by WWE!!!!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> some of the stupid marks comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Great, great, great!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> some of the stupid marks comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u post more comments? lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson for a World title run when he gets back......oh its true....its true


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> some of the stupid marks comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MrWalsh said:


> Danielson for a World title run when he gets back......oh its true....its true



Danielson for WWE or World Champion.. Oh it's real.. it's damn real?


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

So .... It's Not ok to choke someone with a tie because that is seen as too violent, but it is ok to throw them in the back of a limo and then have that limo repeatedly crash into several different objects and that doesnt display and sign of violence and/or violate a PG rating?? the WWE is a Universe of Hypocrites.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

everyone vote, then!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

androinv3 said:


> So .... It's Not ok to choke someone with a tie because that is seen as too violent, but it is ok to throw them in the back of a limo and then have that limo repeatedly crash into several different objects and that doesnt display and sign of violence and/or violate a PG rating?? *the WWE is a Universe of Hypocrites*.


Set up for Jericho to lead the NXT rookies?


----------



## Lawgiver (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's the link if you guys are trying to get to the actual Like/Dislike poll. It took me forever to find. You have to "Like" the WWE Universe page before you can actually take part though. Up to 6000+.


----------



## Lawgiver (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha it won't let me post the link. I'll go make some more comments then be right back.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lawgiver said:


> Ha it won't let me post the link. I'll go make some more comments then be right back.


Enter in: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=5034548&id=7175346442&comments

Go!!


----------



## Lawgiver (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks man, just got enough posts to finally post it.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lawgiver said:


> Thanks man, just got enough posts to finally post it.


WWE Doin this on Facebook, could be an indicate that they are aknowledging the internet force!! dont?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I liked it.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

So this might have been said already but I'm not gonna read like 200 pages to find out. If Danielson has really been fired and has a "90 day no-compete" claus then why is he booked to appear in the indies before that 90 day period is over? Might be a stupid question but I don't really know much about the whole process, can anyone shed so light for me?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

impjim said:


> So this might have been said already but I'm not gonna read like 200 pages to find out. If Danielson has really been fired and has a "90 day no-compete" claus then why is he booked to appear in the indies before that 90 day period is over? Might be a stupid question but I don't really know much about the whole process, can anyone shed so light for me?


90 days no compete clause only applies to competing on national television I believe. So basically, he wouldn't be able to compete in TNA or ROH.


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

> EXCLUSIVE: Another Big Reason For Bryan Danielson's Release
> by Nick Paglino
> Jun 17, 2010
> According to a source within WWE, another big reason why Bryan Danielson was released from the company is because he spit in the face of John Cena during the NXT beat down angle on Raw.
> ...


Don't know if this has been posted...


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

This made me lol. Well done IMO.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wait a minute, so Cena didn't know that was going to happen?

Bullshit.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted...


 I call total BS on that article


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I call b.s. on that as well.

That article originated from Kevin Kelly's WrestleZone article, which said that the "word on the street" was that Cena was upset about it. Kevin Kelly, who doesn't work in WWE anymore and may have met Cena once or twice in his life. Yeah Kelly, because we're supposed to believe you over the man himself. 

The internet notion that Cena's Twitter is controlled by WWE and is meant to try to get Cena over with the internet fanbase is complete bullshit. That was confirmed when Cena himself got on the radio and spoke his feelings about the Danielson situation.

Cena got Bourne a push because he sees money there. Cena is trying to get Danielson back because he sees money there.

John Cena, remember, who's one of the most genuine guys in the business.

The dirt sheets are holding on for dear life at this point.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EvoLution™;8527540 said:


> I call b.s. on that as well.
> 
> That article originated from Kevin Kelly's WrestleZone article, which said that the "word on the street" was that Cena was upset about it. Kevin Kelly, who doesn't work in WWE anymore and may have met Cena once or twice in his life. Yeah Kelly, because we're supposed to believe you over the man himself.
> 
> ...


Pure B.S on another dirtsheet.. Cena is trying to get Bryan Danielson back, like u sad, because it will make money for the WWE, and he praised very well Danielson on his last interview!


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Just joined the WWE universe thing and said I want Danielson back!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> 1,236 likes and between the 403 comments, i would say 80% pro Bryan..



Probably more. The majority of the comments wanted danielson back


Btw does anyone know if the people running the wwe universe are high ranking officials


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

impjim said:


> So this might have been said already but I'm not gonna read like 200 pages to find out. If Danielson has really been fired and has a "90 day no-compete" claus then why is he booked to appear in the indies before that 90 day period is over? Might be a stupid question but I don't really know much about the whole process, can anyone shed so light for me?


Basically all the 90 days stops him doing is appearing on TV or PPV so he can't go to TNA and he can't appear on any ROH/DGUSA PPV/TV tapings. Which is why his match for DGUSA next month will be a dark match and not shown on the PPV itself.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

He could wrestle for ROH as well as long as it would not be broadcasted on HDnet. Dunno if ROH does just house shows anymore.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> Probably more. The majority of the comments wanted danielson back
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone know if the people running the wwe universe are high ranking officials


The WWE Facebook, Twitter and Youtube are recognized as officials!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> He could wrestle for ROH as well as long as it would not be broadcasted on HDnet. Dunno if ROH does just house shows anymore.


ROH does some live shows.. why?


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm calling BS on this article also. Looks like they are trying to get Cena heat since they see him getting some positive reaction from the IWC. I highly doubt he would have come out in support of Danielson if he pushed to have him fired.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

everyboddy go to the facebook page and 'like'!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TexTiger said:


> I'm calling BS on this article also. Looks like they are trying to get Cena heat since they see him getting some positive reaction from the IWC. I highly doubt he would have come out in support of Danielson if he pushed to have him fired.


Agreed with you!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, remember, they can say whatever they want in the dirtsheets. For all we know, the tie thing could have been made up as well.

It becomes very difficult to trust Meltzer and the like when they've been wrong before.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

JPopStarKami said:


> Yeah, remember, they can say whatever they want in the dirtsheets. For all we know, the tie thing could have been made up as well.
> 
> It becomes very difficult to trust Meltzer and the like when they've been wrong before.


Sincerely man.. the dirtsheets are saying only jibber jabber.. Cena praised Danielson, and i'm sure that Vinnie Mac also praises Danielson, when this thing blows out.. he'll be back by the time of Summerslam or Survivor Series


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I just read on wrestlezone that their "sources" are telling them that john cena was upset after Danielson spat on him after RAW this week and that hes just trying to gain popularity on the internet by signing the petition

:lmao.......dirt sheets


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I 10000% thought (thats a lot) that this was legit until I saw that facebook thing, that is crazy, either WWE are trying to get tons of internet attention and likes on facebook or there's a chance that Bryan is around/will be around very very soon, probably the former but that article makes me doubt myself.

Whether he's fired or not, well played WWE, well played.

I can just see some WWE official watching that page now like this:


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

SJFC said:


> I just read on wrestlezone that their "sources" are telling them that john cena was upset after Danielson spat on him after RAW this week and that hes just trying to gain popularity on the internet by signing the petition
> 
> :lmao.......dirt sheets


The Dirtsheets speak jibber jabber.. sincerely i prefer don't believe on them! lol 



wych said:


> I 10000% thought (thats a lot) that this was legit until I saw that facebook thing, that is crazy, either WWE are trying to get tons of internet attention and likes on facebook or there's a chance that Bryan is around/will be around very very soon, probably the former but that article makes me doubt myself.
> 
> Whether he's fired or not, well played WWE, well played.
> 
> I can just see some WWE official watching that page now like this:


Oh hell yea!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

wych said:


> I 10000% thought (thats a lot) that this was legit until I saw that facebook thing, that is crazy, either WWE are trying to get tons of internet attention and likes on facebook or there's a chance that Bryan is around/will be around very very soon, probably the former but that article makes me doubt myself.
> 
> Whether he's fired or not, well played WWE, well played.


Ye its like WWE want to bring him back on screen because he was never really fired, they are just making it look like he was fired. Or if he really is fired then they want the poeple to want them to bring him back. When ever do wwe make facebook pages and twitters stating they want someone who was released to come back, and when do they acknowledge released stars on a show? I went from "its a work" to "its legit" to now thinking "its both, he is gone and firing was legit but they agreed on it and will have him back asap once the angle works round and wwe gets enough fans behind their "bring back bryan" campaign" lol
The fact its so secretive should be applauded, they have kept it quiet well.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Ye its like WWE want to bring him back on screen because he was never really fired, they are just making it look like he was fired. Or if he really is fired then they want the poeple to want them to bring him back. When ever do wwe make facebook pages and twitters stating they want someone who was released to come back, and when do they acknowledge released stars on a show? I went from "its a work" to "its legit" to now thinking "its both, he is gone and firing was legit but they agreed on it and will have him back asap once the angle works round and wwe gets enough fans behind their "bring back bryan" campaign" lol
> The fact its so secretive should be applauded, they have kept it quiet well.


The only one who gains with this Bring Back Bryan Campaign is WWE and Bryan Danielson.. Since they know now that Bryan means money very well due to his iwc popularity  and Bryan who has simply THE FACE OF THE COMPANY SUPERMAN CENA at his side and praising him, knowing that Danielson means money to the wwe


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Quick question...would saying the WWE has about 10 million fans world wide be a realistic assumption?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TexTiger said:


> Quick question...would saying the WWE has about 10 million fans world wide be a realistic assumption?


dunno, why?


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> dunno, why?


Ok, let's assume it is.

Now, consider that the WWE Universe FB page has ~592,000 fans. Of those, as of the last time I checked, ~6,100 "like" the Bring Back DB post. That's just over 1%. If we extrapolate that the FB fans are an accurate cross section opinion of the total number of WWE fans, then 1% of 10 million is 100,000 people. There's your number that Cena referred to.

Lots of assumptions, but hey, I think it gets the point across to the WWE. Yeah, I'm bored...it's late on what's basically my Friday at work so I'm killing time.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

TexTiger said:


> Quick question...would saying the WWE has about 10 million fans world wide be a realistic assumption?


That's probably an underestimate. I'd say that the WWE has 10 million fans just in the US and Mexico alone.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol wut? Did i just see the dirtsheets say Cena is the one who got Danielson fired after going public with his support to bing him back? Swear to god the Triple H involvement story is more believiable than that bullshit.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

wych said:


> I 10000% thought (thats a lot) that this was legit until I saw that facebook thing, that is crazy, either WWE are trying to get tons of internet attention and likes on facebook or there's a chance that Bryan is around/will be around very very soon, probably the former but that article makes me doubt myself.
> 
> Whether he's fired or not, well played WWE, well played.
> 
> I can just see some WWE official watching that page now like this:


damnit lol, I was planning on posting the trollface!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> lol wut? Did i just see the dirtsheets say Cena is the one who got Danielson fired after going public with his support to bing him back? Swear to god the Triple H involvement story is more believiable than that bullshit.


MEH, dirtsheets speculated Triple H as well.. but they've speaked only jibber jabber


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

TexTiger said:


> Quick question...would saying the WWE has about 10 million fans world wide be a realistic assumption?


Honestly, I'd say 10 million is a low guess. I'd say anywhere between 6-7 million in the US, then honestly a couple million in Latin America, then lets take a low guess and say 1 million in Asia, and 1 million in Europe. Since a low balled all those numbers, thats at least 10-12 million right there.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I visited the WWE universe fan page on facebook and it was all Danielson for like a day, Vince will cave before Dragon even captures an Indy Title.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> I visited the WWE universe fan page on facebook and it was all Danielson for like a day, Vince will cave before Dragon even captures an Indy Title.


WWE universe's Facebook page with they asking if Daniel Bryan should return.. you see.. they're feeling tha internet power that Bryan has


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> That's probably an underestimate. I'd say that the WWE has 10 million fans just in the US and Mexico alone.


then why does raw only get 4 million viewers?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> MEH, dirtsheets speculated Triple H as well.. but they've speaked only jibber jabber


that was a group of trolls that were playing a game, they try and implicate HHH in everything negative in the WWE.

you should hear thier benoit death story...


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Now, for the record, Bryan wasn't _actually_ hurting Justin Roberts, right?
Dumb question I know but a friend of mine and I are debating and he said that he hurt Justin.
>.>


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

damn, Vince wants him back as much as we do. Maybe we should start pushing for The Briscoe Brothers to come in, The Briscoe Brothers vs The Hart Dynasty feud please.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

In speaking to several people in the
company today, the WWE Facebook
question regarding whether the
company should bring Bryan Danielson
back is just their way of attracting traffic
off of the issue.
That said, I was told that down the line,
the company does want to bring him
back and it's just a matter of him
having to serve his penance until the
issue dies down.
In other news, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla in
California announced Danielson will be
back for their anniversary event 


-PW Insider


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally i don't know if Vince wants Bryan Danielson back or not,but you can bet he's taking advantage of this situation & milking it for all it's worth


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Personally i don't know if Vince wants Bryan Danielson back or not,but you can bet he's taking advantage of this situation & milking it for all it's worth


Well thats obvious he has most of the IWC having a fit over this and he obviously going to milk. I wonder if Mattel thought what happened this Monday was too violent for their tastes?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> damn, Vince wants him back as much as we do. Maybe we should start pushing for The Briscoe Brothers to come in, The Briscoe Brothers vs The Hart Dynasty feud please.


Vince knows that Bryan generates money, that's why he wants him back so much!! BTW, Briscoes needs to came in as well.. Briscoes vs Harts feud!  or Kings of Wrestling too



Victor_J said:


> Personally i don't know if Vince wants Bryan Danielson back or not,but you can bet he's taking advantage of this situation & milking it for all it's worth


With all this situation, Vince is only gaining more money and testing the IWC power that Bryan Danielson has


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> In speaking to several people in the company today, the WWE Facebook question regarding whether the company should bring Bryan Danielson
> back is just their way of attracting traffic off of the issue. That said, I was told that down the line, the company does want to bring him back and it's just a matter of him
> having to serve his penance until the issue dies down. In other news, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla in California announced Danielson will be back for their anniversary event
> 
> ...


Pwinsider confirms my theory, when this issue dies.. he will be brought, to continue his push to the moon as a big face to fight the NXT Seven. In time, he will avoid ring rust fighting in PWG, DGUSA and Evolve 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

my thoughts are that, that report only stated he may come back, he may not come back but untill further notice he will work the indies....exactly the thoughts and knowledge of every person on this thread just they put "talking to people in the company today" :\

He will come back, he will side with cena and he will kick some heads in (and hopefully not get fired for it). Although if i was him i would hate to come back and be put into a stipped match. Imagine Danielson at TLC or something  He would be thinking "damn is this friendly enough for them or will i be fired post match ahhhhhh" lol

i feel his firing has set a precedent and not a good one at that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds logical,but i'm not sure if Danielson will be brought back as a Mega face right away. I think he'll go in the direction that Evan Bourne is currently going. Help out a huge face,then slowly get more over & become a big time player months later.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Vince knows that Bryan generates money, that's why he wants him back so much!! BTW, Briscoes needs to came in as well.. Briscoes vs Harts feud!  or Kings of Wrestling too


hell yeah, bring The Kings of Wrestling. The Hart Dynsty, The Brescoe Brothers, The Usos, and The Kings of Wrestling, the WWE would finally have a real tag team division.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> my thoughts are that, that report only stated he may come back, he may not come back but untill further notice he will work the indies....exactly the thoughts and knowledge of every person on this thread just they put "talking to people in the company today" :\
> 
> He will come back, he will side with cena and he will kick some heads in (and hopefully not get fired for it). Although if i was him i would hate to come back and be put into a stipped match. Imagine Danielson at TLC or something  He would be thinking "damn is this friendly enough for them or will i be fired post match ahhhhhh" lol
> 
> i feel his firing has set a precedent and not a good one at that.


Maybe yeah.. maybe not.. but the fact to the matter is this.. the dirtsheets wil speculate many things, but i sense that he'll come back till Survivor Series, side with the face side against the NXT Seven 



Victor_J said:


> Sounds logical,but i'm not sure if Danielson will be brought back as a Mega face right away. I think he'll go in the direction that Evan Bourne is currently going. Help out a huge face,then slowly get more over & become a big time player months later.


Danielson like Bourne has John Cena's support(simply the mega face of the company), and with time, coming back, he will be built towards an awesome reign as WWE or World Champion, climbing the ladders of an US or IC, or maybe a tag team title reign. 



Kane_fanV1 said:


> hell yeah, bring The Kings of Wrestling. The Hart Dynsty, The Brescoe Brothers, The Usos, and The Kings of Wrestling, the WWE would finally have a real tag team division.


Kings of Wrestling(Hero & CC)
Briscoes(Jay and Mark)
Usos(Jay and Jimmy)
Harts(David and Tyson)
Los Aviadores(Hunico and Dos Equis)
NXT Seven(Maybe two of the seven NXT Rookies)

Imagine if that happens to WWE's Tag Team Division?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

The problem is that mark briscoe is too banged up and will never pass wellness, I could see Jay being a lower mid carder for about a year and going back to the indies.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> The problem is that mark briscoe is too banged up and will never pass wellness, I could see Jay being a lower mid carder for about a year and going back to the indies.


Shame that Nigel couldn't shine in the WWE.. Nigel now is jobbing to hogan's bitch Abyss, which makes me sad ! A WWE without Nigel and JBL is a WWE without lariats


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> hell yeah, bring The Kings of Wrestling. The Hart Dynsty, The Brescoe Brothers, The Usos, and The Kings of Wrestling, the WWE would finally have a real tag team division.


Add the Dudebusters, SES (once they get more members) and Gatecrashers to that.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

20960.	Bryan Danielson Thanks guys. 

Danielson wants to come back


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Add to his independent dates Chikara as well this saturday!
Dragon don't waste time, avoiding ring rust dont he?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunno if anyone noticed.. directly from www.prowrestlingscoops.com

another dirtsheet:

"Bryan Danielson has permission from WWE to work on Independent shows, as long as he's not on PPV or television, during his 90-day no-compete clause."

And from www.411mania.com/wrestling

- The WWE Facebook question regarding WWE "re-hiring Daniel Bryan" was posted to attract traffic to the page.

- The latest word within the company is that they want to bring Bryan Danielson back to the company once things die down and he "serves his penance."


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

From Danielson's Twitter



> bryandanielson: Looks like my return to the independents will be next Saturday for @chikarapro in Detroit, MI. I'm stoked to be working with Chikara again!
> 4 minutes ago


There's his first Indy date!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Guys, i don't wanna bother you, but.. you have facebook?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=5034548&id=7175346442&comments
> 
> ...


Just quoting to save anyone the trouble of going back 10+ pages to find it. It's up to 7350 "likes" now.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol wut? He's "received premission"? Newsflash morons they always had "premission" to work indy dates during their 90 day non-compete clause. They just can't wrestle for any TV or PPV tapings,but they can still appear on camera. I thought even the dirtsheets knew that shit. 


Edit:the morons comment is for the dirtsheets not anyone in the thread.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If WWE really is behind this and he will end up returning to the WWE, this will be huge for them.

They're getting publicity all over and people demanding Bryan. Once he returns to the WWE, it'll be huge.

Though if this isn't their plan and he jumps to TNA or something, WWE just cost themself.

Danielson vs Wolfe match on TNA, both who were supposed to be in WWE but a year later they wrestle each other in TNA, that'd be great.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

dxbender said:


> If WWE really is behind this and he will end up returning to the WWE, this will be huge for them.
> 
> They're getting publicity all over and people demanding Bryan. Once he returns to the WWE, it'll be huge.
> 
> ...


WWE wants Bryan, and Bryan wants the WWE!! So.. when the dust is settled.. We'll see the best in the world shine in the WWE! And maybe Nigel could jump boats, since he's jobbing to hogan's pet Abyss and Jey Lethal!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> WWE wants Bryan, and Bryan wants the WWE!! So.. when the dust is settled.. We'll see the best in the world shine in the WWE! And maybe Nigel could jump boats, since he's jobbing to hogan's pet Abyss and Jey Lethal!


Nigel can't go to WWE, he failed wellness.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

can we keep talkin till its 450 pages? lol


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

I am ECSTATIC that he gets to work at least one *Chikara Pro* date before he inevitably heads back to the 'E. Real, not real....he's temporarily back on the indys and that's pretty fucking cool.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I am surprised that the moment he left for the indies again he go a whole card based around him @DGUSA we should just call it open the Danielson Gate. 

How do I catch Chikara?


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> How do I catch Chikara?


They hold two events a month on average, and they are available on DVD at *Smart Mark Video* around two weeks after the live show.

Chikara also does a weekly YouTube podcast known as "Podcast-A-Go-Go", which you can find at *Chikara Office*.

For more info, click the link in my previous thread to head to their main site!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There are rumors about him being the limo driver of the NXT Attack this past RAW.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Since a number of people have asked
why Bryan Danielson hasn't been
announced for a return to Ring of
Honor yet, the short version of the
answer is the two sides haven't come to
terms on any dates as I write this.
Danielson has been in contact with
ROH management, so we'll see. I can't
see the promotion not wanting to use
him if he's able to fit into their plans,
although he wouldn't be able to appear
on any television or Internet PPV until
his 90 days release period with WWE
has expired.
Add Absolute Intense Wrestling on
6/27 in Cleveland, Ohio to the
Danielson independent return tour.
Danielson will be facing the winner of
the winner of Johnny Gargano vs.
Sterling James Keenan vs. Facade vs.
Tommy Mercer for the Absolute Title at
the end of the night. AIW will be
running a double-header with CHIKARA
that day, so it stands to reason
Danielson will be working there as well.
Here is a run-down of announced
Danielson dates so far:
6/26 - Detroit, MI - CHIKARA
6/27 - Cleveland, Ohio - AIW
7/3 - Germany - WXW
7/4 - Germany - WXW
7/23 - Union City, NJ - EVOLVE
7/24 - Philadelphia, PA - Dragon Gate
USA.
7/30 - Reseda, CA - Pro Wrestling
Guerrilla


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The above was from PW Insider looks like Danielson may not be returning to ROH anytime soon if true.




Arcade said:


> There are rumors about him being the limo driver of the NXT Attack this past RAW.


Here's where the Danielson return theories's logic fucks up. How will he return as a big face,but he was the one driving the limo? And also i saw the replays of the scene Justin Gabriel was NOT on camera during that scene,so he was most likely the driver if anyone from NXT.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> The above was from PW Insider looks like Danielson may not be returning to ROH anytime soon if true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin Gabriel wasnt the driver he was running with everyone chasing the Limo!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Now I can't wait to go to Chikara next Saturday. Who would've though something good would've came of Dragon being released? 8*D


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

I just cannot make my mind up whether this is a work on not. 

on one hand I think he is legit fired. I base this on the fact that people talk in wrestling and if it was a work it would have leaked. Nothing stays secret in wrestling these days 

but then I think maybe to keep people guessing they have gone through the actual process of 90 days and fired him so as to put people off the scent. Vince thinking in dollar signs and right now Danielson or rather Daniel Bryan is THE most talked about person in wrestling right now

have to just do the old fashioned thing of watching that space


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

^ are you retarded?

He's GONE.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i dont think hes wanted to go to ROH because cornette would of mentioned it surely in his last podcast. he mentioned danielson but nothing to do with ROH. so that news story smells like BS.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone from the UK intrested in going to Germany for the wxw event ?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Dr S said:


> anyone from the UK intrested in going to Germany for the wxw event ?


Fuck it, I have a university exam that day. If not, I'd totally go (I'm from Spain but whatever)!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't believe that this now seems to be legit. This is by far the most immature, short-sighted decision I've ever seen WWE make in my almost two decades of being a wrestling fan.

Its increasingly typical of a company that ignorantly puts outside projects; like straight-to-DVD movies, John Cena colouring books, the XFL and WBF; ahead of its core product when it comes to decision making.

Danielson was the *only* reason that I started to watch some of WWE's programming again in the past few months. I wanted to see him prove everyone wrong about 'vanilla indy guys', which he has. I wanted to see his character utilised in order to push him in a creative way, they didn't have the balls to go all the way with it.

There is now no reason for me to watch mainstream wrestling. This whole debacle has proved that it has nothing to offer to me. Even if/when he does return to WWE his best work will never be replicated.

The goal of the smarky booking strategy of Dragon was seemingly to turn Bryan Danielson fans into WWE fans. Judging by this outcry all they have achieved is the opposite.

Oh well...no great loss to me personally. Its just a shame that a man has lost his livelihood in a completely unethical fashion.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I can't believe that this now seems to be legit. This is by far the most immature, short-sighted decision I've ever seen WWE make in my almost two decades of being a wrestling fan.
> 
> Its increasingly typical of a company that ignorantly puts outside projects; like straight-to-DVD movies, John Cena colouring books, the XFL and WBF; ahead of its core product when it comes to decision making.
> 
> ...


I'm with on this on. The NXT Invasion and the more so the fact that Bryan Danielson was part of it made me excited to be a WWE fan again. Hell I was excited to watch Raw for the first time in a long time. I'm pretty much done with WWE now, I mean I'll catch a TV show from time to time but there is no way in hell I'm giving them any of my money until Danielson is back.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

So there's no doubt at all this is legit. I cannot wait to hear what he has to say at the CHIKARA show next weekend. Will be very interesting to hear what he has to say regarding his firing.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

punx06 said:


> So there's no doubt at all this is legit. I cannot wait to hear what he has to say at the CHIKARA show next weekend. Will be very interesting to hear what he has to say regarding his firing.


I doubt he'll shoot. If what it's being said it's true and he'll come back to the WWE, it wouldn't be too samrt to talk trash about them or even explain the firing in public if it's something absolutely stupid (tie chocking).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I can't believe that this now seems to be legit. This is by far the most immature, short-sighted decision I've ever seen WWE make in my almost two decades of being a wrestling fan.
> 
> Its increasingly typical of a company that ignorantly puts outside projects; like straight-to-DVD movies, John Cena colouring books, the XFL and WBF; ahead of its core product when it comes to decision making.
> 
> ...


I think he'll be back. At least I hope so.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler is on a tweeting rampage atm,



> Hey, maybe all you internet "smart guys" can pay bryanson's salary in internet bucks, oh wait, they dont exist, just like bryanson....
> 
> a lot of jealous people out there tweeting from their mom's basement! bryanson couldnt handle the big leagues and fears me! cant blame him.
> 
> ...



now it is really wierd how WWE is letting the superstars talk so much about a fierd employee


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

lol at Ziggler talking trash to "Daniel Bryanson"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ziggler is fucking worthless to put it nicely. He couldn't hold a candle to Bryan Danielson, and he's just happy there's one less better guy than him in the company.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Could this be leading to a future Ziggler/Danielson Fued?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Ziggler, and maybe he was talking in kayfabe, but still get the fucking name right, it's not Daniel Bryanson, or Daniel Bryan, it's BRYAN DANIELSON!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I like Ziggler, and maybe he was talking in kayfabe, but still get the fucking name right, it's not Daniel Bryanson, or Daniel Bryan, it's BRYAN DANIELSON!


And as for Ziggler(Adolph Hitler), he needs to tap out.. and gtfo.. now he's Vickie new pet puppet! lol



revolutiongen23 said:


> Guys, we cannot create more theories that the dirtsheets, the interviews, the JR's, the Cena's twitter and interviews have put in our heads!
> 
> The fact in the matter is this:
> 
> ...


I will continue to post my theory.. Danielson is gone for now, he'll enjoy some indie dates to avoid ring rust.. and even go to germany! lol.. But when the dust is settled, and "he pays his pennance"(quoting a dirtsheet lol) he will comeback.. Hell, look at the Facebook page of the WWE Universe, +8.000 persons liked the "Should the WWE Rehire Daniel Bryan(Bryan Danielson) and the petition, with trolls or not has more than 22.000 signatures.. It's just a matter of time that Danielson will return and kick some heads in!! HE DESERVE IT!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> I like Ziggler, and maybe he was talking in kayfabe, but still get the fucking name right, it's not Daniel Bryanson, or Daniel Bryan, it's BRYAN DANIELSON!


His tweets were awesome. Grow up or get a taste of humor.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Moonlight_drive said:


> His tweets were awesome. Grow up or get a taste of humor.


Says the guy who feels the need to keep posting in these threads about Danielson, how much he dosen't like him .

Haven't WWE given up on Ziggler yet? He's had 500 IC title shots and WWE can't even trust him with that barely midcard belt.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

RizoRiz said:


> Says the guy who feels the need to keep posting in these threads about Danielson, how much he dosen't like him .
> 
> Haven't WWE given up on Ziggler yet? He's had 500 IC title shots and WWE can't even trust him with that barely midcard belt.


I Think that WWE has given up on him, but maybe putting him as Vickie's new pet.. lol


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

RizoRiz said:


> Says the guy who feels the need to keep posting in these threads about Danielson, how much he dosen't like him .
> 
> Haven't WWE given up on Ziggler yet? He's had 500 IC title shots and WWE can't even trust him with that barely midcard belt.


I like Danielson as a wrestler, but it's not like he's the best wrestler ever. I just don;t get the hype.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RizoRiz said:


> Says the guy who feels the need to keep posting in these threads about Danielson, how much he dosen't like him .
> 
> Haven't WWE given up on Ziggler yet? He's had 500 IC title shots and WWE can't even trust him with that barely midcard belt.


To be fair though, he's right. Ziggler's just heeling it up brilliantly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I like Danielson as a wrestler, but it's not like he's the best wrestler ever. I just don;t get the hype.


4th Best IMO. Still, hes pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah people shouldn't take what Ziggler says to heart. I'm quite sure he knows Danielson's actual name he's just heeling it up brilliantly as someone said earlier.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah people shouldn't take what Ziggler says to heart. I'm quite sure he knows Danielson's actual name he's just heeling it up brilliantly as someone said earlier.


indeed

_i hate when anyone gets fired i really do, i have no issue with bryanson, it was fun to watch all the little nerds fire back defending him_

from his twitter


----------



## Syxxpackisback (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> I like Ziggler, and maybe he was talking in kayfabe, but still get the fucking name right, it's not Daniel Bryanson, or Daniel Bryan, it's BRYAN DANIELSON!


Zigglar is right though, lil lil Daniel had it coming, but relax - I can see him filling in Chavo's place, once he is gone.


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

It amazes me how many people here don't understand sarcasm


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

I dont know why people are expecting bryan to be back in 90 days

the 90 day no compete clause is in his contract with the wwe and only counts towards him working for other organisations

if the wwe wanted him back they can have him back anytime they want

if you break a contract it is upto the wronged party to sue you for compensation for breaking that contract

contracts dont really count if the wwe waives the stipulations that benefit them

i.e. The wwe is hardly likely to sue Bryan if he were to break the 90 day no compete clause by appearing on a wwe show


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at those Ziggler tweets. 

It's genuinely funny, lighten up people. Playing a hilarious heel on twitter ftw.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

redeadening said:


> 4th Best IMO. Still, hes pretty damn amazing.


He is no longer "the best in the world"

Chris Jericho, Cristopher Daniels, Davey Richards and Tyler Black all have the moniker now and Danielson is stripped of it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> He is no longer "the best in the world"
> 
> Chris Jericho, Cristopher Daniels, Davey Richards and Tyler Black all have the moniker now and Danielson is stripped of it.


I don't know the last 2, but lol at thinking Daniels is better than Danielson


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao at those Ziggler tweets.
> 
> It's genuinely funny, lighten up people. Playing a hilarious heel on twitter ftw.


lots of people follow miz and jericho but ziggler has taken the title of funniest wwe wrestler that's on twitter.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

WWE Milking Bryan Danielson Firing For Web Traffic
Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com
Source: PWInsider.com


People in WWE indicate that WWE asking fans on Facebook yesterday whether or not they should bring Bryan Danielson back was simply their way of bringing in traffic off the whole Daniel Bryan situation.

As noted before, WWE does want to bring Danielson back once everything blows over from the incident that got him fired.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler had this to say on the release.




> Dolph Ziggler posted the following on twitter regarding Bryan Danielson:
> 
> "Why would i sign a petition to bring back someone who never even made it to the WWE roster??? Idiots...," said Ziggler regarding an online petition Cena--and many fans--signed to reinstate Danielson.
> 
> He added, "I guess if WWE had a 130 pound weight class, i would cut down and BEAT daniel bryanson, but oh wait, i cant he doesnt work here! Hey, maybe all you internet 'smart guys' can pay bryanson's salary in internet bucks, oh wait, they dont exist, just like bryanson...."


It appears somebody is a little jealous. Nothing to knock Dolph Ziggler, he's a very good wrestler comparing to many guys out there on the WWE roster who could have a good match with anybody. It just seems though like he comes off as jealous of how the "internet fans" cling to this guy even more than they cling to him. Oh well Dolph your good but your not the best. This comment to me just seems like jealousy.


----------



## Syxxpackisback (Apr 15, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> WWE Milking Bryan Danielson Firing For Web Traffic
> Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> ...


yep, Danielson will be back. He's a natural born jobber in the big time. Lil lil Bryan will be back, as a jobber, to pay his doctor bills.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Dolph Ziggler had this to say on the release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @ you believing him.

In other news,


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It appears somebody is a little jealous. Nothing to knock Dolph Ziggler, he's a very good wrestler comparing to many guys out there on the WWE roster who could have a good match with anybody. It just seems though like he comes off as jealous of how the "internet fans" cling to this guy even more than they cling to him. Oh well Dolph your good but your not the best. This comment to me just seems like jealousy.


Ziggler was obviously in character.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Lol @ you believing him.
> 
> In other news,


lmao that pic is hilarious.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Ziggler was obviously in character.


Yeah that's true. If this was WWE universe blog. I hate these reports that come out and make me believe it's real. The only thing that makes me think it could be true even though it's a universe blog and not really his opinion of the guy on a shoot interview is that he has no program with him that I know of or no real reason to say something like that unless he really meant it. It was a little heelish and in character though so I'll take it that way regardless if it serves no real purpose or not. I think Ziggler is just looking for any heat he can find because as a heel he craves the hate.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah he's just trying to piss people off,and i think he'll take advantage of the Danielson situation to get more heat for awhile. It'd be smart for other mid-card heels to do it as well.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL @ the guy thinking Ziggler's tweets aren't in character.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Well technically, Ziggler would be getting the opposite of heat to the kayfabe fans who think Danielson is a bad guy after the invasion


----------



## DonLicra (Jun 14, 2010)

Swag said:


> Well technically, Ziggler would be getting the opposite of heat to the kayfabe *fans who think Danielson is a bad guy after the invasion*


Kayfabe fans won't think of him as a bad guy since Barret said he felt remorse for his actions.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.gerweck.net/news/1276901559.shtml

Danielson will be a star in the WWE, he has way too much support.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone could have assumed that hbk would be upset over his trainee getting fired. Pure speculation by Meltzer imo 


And with Michaels off the roster, how much power does he really have? I mean he's in a good relationship with Vince, but the bet he could do is convince HHH to convince Vince to get danielson bac


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't wait for Bryan Danielson vs. Eddie Kingston next saturday. It's going to be epic!!!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

You know the masked S.E.S. guy? Well even though hes Cody Rhodes (I saw him do the Crossrhoads once FFS) , I think that it is an option that Brian Danielson could be re-introduced into the WWE by later revealing him as that guy maybe

Also once on NXT he said something about Daniel Bryan got eliminated but Bryan Danielson didn't , so he could use that arguement to his advantage. Anyway the NXT stable said we won't be seeing him again , as if they (kayfabe) beat his ass (Face return Bryan Danielson against the NXT stable FTW , maybe a face stable of Danielson , Bourne , Cena , others) , nothing in the WWEs like... public stuff actually informed the people that Danielson was released. I read even Cena supports Danielson and was against firing him , etc etc

So basically I think one way or the other Bryan Danielson will be back in the WWE sometime , and that his release is just a formallity for violating a rule he wasn't supposed to


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tony777 said:


> You know the masked S.E.S. guy? Well even though hes Cody Rhodes (I saw him do the Crossrhoads once FFS) , I think that it is an option that Brian Danielson could be re-introduced into the WWE by later revealing him as that guy maybe
> 
> Also once on NXT he said something about Daniel Bryan got eliminated but Bryan Danielson didn't , so he could use that arguement to his advantage. Anyway the NXT stable said we won't be seeing him again , as if they (kayfabe) beat his ass (Face return Bryan Danielson against the NXT stable FTW , maybe a face stable of Danielson , Bourne , Cena , others) , nothing in the WWEs like... public stuff actually informed the people that Danielson was released. I read even Cena supports Danielson and was against firing him , etc etc
> 
> So basically I think one way or the other Bryan Danielson will be back in the WWE sometime , and that his release is just a formallity for violating a rule he wasn't supposed to


I think the release is real now but I think there really might be something more than just him choking someone with a tie. 

Let's just say WWE is Wal-Mart and Bryan Danielson is a new employee. His WWE firing is the equivalent of firing the Wal-Mart employee because he wore dark brown shoes when the dress code says he has to wear black shoes. 

Yeah he broke a rule but it doesn't seem like he did anything all that serious.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think the release is real now but I think there really might be something more than just him choking someone with a tie.
> 
> Let's just say WWE is Wal-Mart and Bryan Danielson is a new employee. His WWE firing is the equivalent of firing the Wal-Mart employee because he wore dark brown shoes when the dress code says he has to wear black shoes.
> 
> Yeah he broke a rule but it doesn't seem like he did anything all that serious.


When I was listening to PWR on Monday, one of the guys mention that there was a possibility that he had heat with some of the higher ups before coming to WWE. I think it had to do with his farewell speech in ROH where he mention that he would kick Cena's head in, I don't really know if that is true since he did those work-shoot promos on NXT.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think this article has some good views in it:
http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/c...-of-Dishonor-2010-Part-Two:-Dragon-Undone.htm


----------



## SWmytimeisnow (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont think Bryan Danielson will be back in The WWE hope im wrong but I just think that..


----------



## CymruBoyo (Jun 19, 2010)

Whatever the reason for his release, he is gone, however i'd expect him to be back sometime soon, especially given all the effort they seemingly put into him during NXT. How often, if every, have the 'E' put big work into somebody that they don't want around?


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> He is no longer "the best in the world"
> 
> Chris Jericho, Cristopher Daniels, Davey Richards and Tyler Black all have the moniker now and Danielson is stripped of it.


When people refer to him as the "Best in the World" they generally refer to him as the best pure wrestler. Rey Mysterio's been better than Jericho, Christopher Daniels had some great matches against AJ and Joe along with that 10 minute matches, however Danielson had some amazing matches with Naruki Doi and Chris Hero just before leaving. Davey Richards I could probably agree with. However Tyler Black will never be on that level, he's just not as good as people thought he was going to be.

The top guys at the moment imo are Danielson, Davey Richards and Prince Devitt. Wolfe should be up there, but even he can't carry Abyss.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

i believe one the 90 days are up, he will be back. WWE seems to want him back, so the ball seems to be in Danielson's court whether he wants to come back. If he does come back, Vince better push the shit out of him


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

It really bugs me both about TNA and WWE that they ask for fan's opionions then when the fans give them they do the OPPOSITE. It just makes me think that these rich bozos just get kicks in messing with people. All freudian and scary like. For example WWE had a poll asking should Danielson be hired (befroe the choke happend) and over 70% of people said yes. So what does wwe do ? Fire him. Another example from TNA they have the online voting where Wolfe won out everytime, so what do they do? Have him lose a 7 minute match to RVD. Then Abyss got the least amount of votes, even losing out to Jeff Jarret, so what do they do? lol. They put Abyss as one of the #1 contenders! It makes me so mad because world and American poltics really bother me cause they never listen to it's citizens and the people who voted for them. It really makes me sad that one of my hobbies turned out to be as corrupt as the worst thing in the world, politics.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think the release is real now but I think there really might be something more than just him choking someone with a tie.
> 
> Let's just say WWE is Wal-Mart and Bryan Danielson is a new employee. His WWE firing is the equivalent of firing the Wal-Mart employee because he wore dark brown shoes when the dress code says he has to wear black shoes.
> 
> Yeah he broke a rule but it doesn't seem like he did anything all that serious.


I honestly think they saw him getting too big, too quickly and decided to put him in his place. Particularly with him having the confidence to interpret the script in his own unique way.


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

is he back yet?


----------



## Allen_ECW Champion (Jan 8, 2008)

was that work or shoot?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> When I was listening to PWR on Monday, one of the guys mention that there was a possibility that he had heat with some of the higher ups before coming to WWE. I think it had to do with his farewell speech in ROH where he mention that he would kick Cena's head in, I don't really know if that is true since he did those work-shoot promos on NXT.


I hope that's not true because than I feel responsible for his release. Danielson didn't mention Cena until the crowd brought him up, which I was part of. Someone screamed, "Punch him in the ear!" and Danielson said he would. Than the crowd started a really loud, "He's gonna get his fucking head kicked in!" chant. Danielson's response was, "How am I going to kick his head in if I can't see him?" 

It was actually a pretty funny moment and I Danielson didn't seem too serious about it at all.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah it was a funny moment, Taylor. "I swear to God I'll walk right up to that son of a bitch!"

Aren't Cena and Danielson good friends anyway? I don't see how that promo could have gotten him any heat at all.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Shawn Michaels, who was in the camp that believes Bryan Danielson’s WWE release is legitimate, was said to be “furious” about the release.
> 
> Shawn Michaels’ Texas Wrestling Academy was the first real home for Danielson’s pro wrestling training.


via WrestlingObserver


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I will be very suprised if Danielson isnt back with WWE within the next couple of months.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm alittle nervous now about Danielson returning to the WWE. I know that it is just dirtsheet speculation, but what if Cena did have a hand in his firing, it is a good chance that he could be buried. He is too good for that and way to good for TNA's current booking.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know how reliable this source is, but if true this may shed some light on what the wwe intend to do with the Danielson situation.



> Posted by Ringside Xcess on June 19, 2010
> It's been confirmed that Linda McMahon's Senate campaign is part of the reason why Bryan Danielson was released from his WWE contract for choking Justin Roberts with his necktie. One member of Linda's team contacted Vince McMahon himself and informed him about how it would affect the company's policy they put into affect following the drama back in 2007 involving Chris Benoit.
> 
> Vince sat down with Danielson on Friday June 11th to inform him he was being let go for the incident. He also reassured Danielson that "he'll be rehired after the election." Vince then informed Stephanie about the release, to which she informed the creative team and other WWE officials that he has been legitimately released from the company for said incident.
> ...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's obvious that Danielson will be back.

But until then, let's enjoy the awesome work he's going to put out in the indies to make WWE realize why he should be back. And you can bet WWE will be watching.

Danielson vs. Kingston will be an *amazing* start.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

x096 said:


> I'm alittle nervous now about Danielson returning to the WWE. I know that it is just dirtsheet speculation, but what if Cena did have a hand in his firing, it is a good chance that he could be buried. He is too good for that and way to good for TNA's current booking.


cena tried his hardest to prevent it. Cena and Danielson are good colleuges.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So they want him to work on getting over while not getting paid because he was fired for possibly the worst reason ever in WWE history? Sounds like a fair plan.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Former WWE Star Furious Over Bryan Danielson Release


Numerous sources are reporting that Shawn Michaels is said to be furious after hearing the news of the release of Bryan Danielson from WWE. The suspected reasoning behind this is because Michaels was Danielson's original trainer.

www.wrestling-radio.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

no duh micheals would be upset, danielson is his student after all. However that was when Danielson was 16, I am guessing that a lot is different now a decade has passed, I am guessing that the connection has died down due to loss of contact. It would be a pride thing more then a friendship thing if HBK is upset, it goes towards the credibility of the school that he started.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> no duh micheals would be upset, danielson is his student after all. However that was when Danielson was 16, I am guessing that a lot is different now a decade has passed, I am guessing that the connection has died down due to loss of contact. It would be a pride thing more then a friendship thing if HBK is upset, it goes towards the credibility of the school that he started.


Yeah and I'm sure HBK has viewed enough of his matches to see what he helped create to know it's a waste of a tremendous talent who could continue shawn's legacy into a new generation based on talent level. 

Oh and before this gets lost in the shuffle, I'll post again this new information from ringside xcess. Not sure how reliable it is but here we go!



> Posted by Ringside Xcess on June 19, 2010
> It's been confirmed that Linda McMahon's Senate campaign is part of the reason why Bryan Danielson was released from his WWE contract for choking Justin Roberts with his necktie. One member of Linda's team contacted Vince McMahon himself and informed him about how it would affect the company's policy they put into affect following the drama back in 2007 involving Chris Benoit.
> 
> Vince sat down with Danielson on Friday June 11th to inform him he was being let go for the incident. He also reassured Danielson that "he'll be rehired after the election." Vince then informed Stephanie about the release, to which she informed the creative team and other WWE officials that he has been legitimately released from the company for said incident.
> ...


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

dabossb said:


> Don't know how reliable this source is, but if true this may shed some light on what the wwe intend to do with the Danielson situation.





> Posted by Ringside Xcess on June 19, 2010
> It's been confirmed that Linda McMahon's Senate campaign is part of the reason why Bryan Danielson was released from his WWE contract for choking Justin Roberts with his necktie. One member of Linda's team contacted Vince McMahon himself and informed him about how it would affect the company's policy they put into affect following the drama back in 2007 involving Chris Benoit.
> 
> Vince sat down with Danielson on Friday June 11th to inform him he was being let go for the incident. He also reassured Danielson that "he'll be rehired after the election." Vince then informed Stephanie about the release, to which she informed the creative team and other WWE officials that he has been legitimately released from the company for said incident.
> ...


And this goes with my theory that Danielson will be back, and a Danielson-Cena Feud will be epic, but of course, we will be at Dragon's side lol! 



EvoLution™ said:


> It's obvious that Danielson will be back.
> 
> But until then, let's enjoy the awesome work he's going to put out in the indies to make WWE realize why he should be back. And you can bet WWE will be watching.
> 
> Danielson vs. Kingston will be an *amazing* start.


Danielson x Kingston - Great Start!! Let's all watch dragon, to see how he's doin, to when he cames back, he kicks cena's head out lol


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't really know how accurate that dirt sheet report is. Who's the source?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Source material please, I don't want to randomly go blaming people.

Linda's campaign manager wojuld have done a cost benefit analysis to firing danielson, it would be more detrimental for the stance on worker's rights if she was the one who got danielson fired.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I honestly don't know wheather that report is bs or not....but a Mega-shoot on cena would be EPIC!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really hope it's true because an angle like this; "Post" Linda election, may be a harbinger that we're getting out of the pg era. 

We could possibly be moving into an all new edgy generation with creative storylines pushing the envelope and hopefully leaving behind the scantilly clad divas from the attitude era this time around.

Let's just hope guys!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

although such a thing would be epic, there isnt a snowball's chance in hell. WWE makes far too much money off the PG market, and we all know that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Danielson just plugged ROH'S Internet PPV Death Before Dishonor on Twitter.




> Attending a Billy Robinson catch wrestling seminar and going to watch Ring of Honor's internet PPV on gofightlive.tv.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

dabossb said:


> I really hope it's true because an angle like this; "Post" Linda election, may be a harbinger that we're getting out of the pg era.


The problem is, if Linda wins, in 2 years time she's up for re-election....


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

whens the election guys?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

1st tuesday of November


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

she got nominated huh? SHIT! is she a likely winner?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ah thats months away.If it really is to do with Linda...This could be the greatest angle in his story if its true tho


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> she got nominated huh? SHIT! is she a likely winner?


The poll from June 3rd has her with 36% of the votes, to the democrats 55%




edit: she didn't get nominated yet, there's going to be a primary in August but she's expected to win


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

JPopStarKami said:


> The problem is, if Linda wins, in 2 years time she's up for re-election....


Nope you're wrong. She is running for the United States Senate, they get elected every 6 years. Its the United States House of Represenatives that get elected every 2.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I've yet to see this on any other major site so I don't believe it.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - It's been a week since WWE announced the Daniel Bryan release and word came in that the company was pressured by an outside influence to fire him because of the tie choking incident. Still, there is no indication on who complained to WWE officials. *Mattel has been ruled out*. Some websites published an anonymous e-mail that was mass-mailed last week, accusing a member of Linda McMahon's camp of complaining about the incident on RAW. This e-mail was sent out to numerous websites and has been determined to be false.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/8241.html


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey off topic but did anyone know that Danielson's American Dragon nickname was given to him from HBK himself!

I for one didn't but here's the link to where I found out anyway.

http://www.ugo.com/tv/trained-by-shawn-michaels


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

JPopStarKami said:


> I don't really know how accurate that dirt sheet report is. Who's the source?


To be fair, "accurate" and "dirt sheet" don't really belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swag said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/8241.html


so the report about danielson doing an anti-cena return feude is also fake or...=/


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The fact this thread has 453+ pages is evidence enough Daniel Bryan should NOT! be released and his has a huge fan base.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys, wanted to give you some interesting info.

WWE RAW AM is on right now; which is a program that condenses WWE RAW into one hour for the viewers who missed it. It's on every Saturday at 2 AM EST time.

The Opening Segment has obviously included the (official name now) NXT Seven promo. However, they did not edit out the mentioning of Daniel Bryan, and I also noticed that Michael Tarver, at the mention of Bryan, waved Bryan's NXT 7 Armband.

For a condensed episode, I'm surprised they added that. I am a believer that Bryan is fired legit, but it seems to me, after watching the segment in the condensed version, that they are still trying to keep Bryan's name alive and his presence known. While small, it is good evidence that they are indeed trying to put Bryan back on television ASAP.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Hey guys, wanted to give you some interesting info.
> 
> WWE RAW AM is on right now; which is a program that condenses WWE RAW into one hour for the viewers who missed it. It's on every Saturday at 2 AM EST time.
> 
> ...



*Tarver fucking rules.


I'm glad they let them do that kinda stuff and keep it in on the condensed shows. It's pretty cool.*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO! Wait what? Some shit called Ringside xcess reports that the Linda shit is real,when JR himself said it was bullshit,JR the man that never talks in character & is always speaking in honesty on his site,and then reports that the Linda crap is real anyways,then says Danielson will feud with the one man who has been publically supportive of him & wants him back? Sorry,but they just destoryed their own credibility with that bullshit story.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Tarver fucking rules.
> 
> 
> I'm glad they let them do that kinda stuff and keep it in on the condensed shows. It's pretty cool.*


Tarver is awesome, I wonder if he improved that band waving lol. I hope they mention some sort of Danielson tidbit at either f4w or this coming raw to continue to keep his name out there a bit! If they do we'll have our answer early that they will eventually bring him back!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Google is taking a shot at Danielson here.... 












:lmao


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> I think Google is taking a shot at Danielson here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooooo you listen to Bone Thugs-n-Harmony...


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Honestly i dont care, just waiting to find out what barrett does, barrett needs more 454 page official discussions.


----------



## Hodgson (Jun 20, 2010)

*Finally - Truth about Danielson*

PWI insider -


> It has now become apparent that Daniel Bryan (Brian Danielson) was fired last week due to comments he made about the late Chris Benoit and his influence on the PG era that the WWE is now in. The comments he made have not been disclosed but sources have told us that they upset many top stars and former friends of Benoit.
> 
> Sources have also told us that Originally, Danielson was going to be suspended due to pending outside pressure from complaining pressure and even the USA network itself because of the violent 'un-PG' like conduct of Bryan on the announcer Justin Roberts. After this became known to Danielson, he apparently verbally lashed out and dug himself into a deeper hole and angered many people by 'disrespecting the history of the business'.



Good grief...opinions?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Now the dirtsheets are trying to turn Danielson heel.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

adri17 said:


> Soooooooo you listen to Bone Thugs-n-Harmony...


Rollin' with the E since ninety-three, shuttin' shit down in the industry, ....., can you bite that? I know


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> LMAO! Wait what? Some shit called Ringside xcess reports that the Linda shit is real,when JR himself said it was bullshit,JR the man that never talks in character & is always speaking in honesty on his site,and then reports that the Linda crap is real anyways,then says Danielson will feud with the one man who has been publically supportive of him & wants him back? Sorry,but they just destoryed their own credibility with that bullshit story.


... except that JR said Vince wouldn't give in to someone else, but in this case he obviously did: either for Linda's campaign or for a sponsor. The only other explanation is that Vince fired him because he himself thought it was unacceptable for tv, but that would be ludicrous considering the stuff he puts on or has wanted to put on television in the past... not to mention what he did the week after.


----------



## ThTmp4 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I highly doubt that. I've never heard of Danielson ever 'lashing out' at anybody. And I don't think he would start now. If anything, it was because of the Tie thing. Which totally ADDED TO THE SEGMENT, but apparently using vehicles to injure somebody, is less Violent then choking somebody with a tie? Good fucking grief.


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Im calling bs

both jr and cena have publically backed bryan. Both Cena and Jr back the PG era

If Bryan had been fired for raging against the pg era and disrespecting the wwe then Cena and Jr wouldnt be so quick to defend.

Add to that Bryan really wanted to be in the wwe and its been PG era for ages so its not like Bryan didnt know what he was getting into

until Bryan himself speaks out we dont know the truth

you shoukd rename this thread beause it ist the truth just more unnamed sources, rumour and innuendo

in short - bull-sheets


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Well the dirtsheets said it so you know it's true


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Link? Can't find it on PW Insider?


If this was true, they would have blacklisted him like they did with Benoit. they did the opposite though


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I think he's messing about, being that it's his first post. Is it on the site or not?


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Somebody needs to choke those dirtsheet writers with their ties or something.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Whether it's true or not doesn't it belong in the 453 page sticky?


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I highly doubt that he would say anything disrespectful about Benoit and I also can't imagine him kicking off either.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*



Beelzebubs said:


> Whether it's true or not doesn't it belong in the 453 page sticky?


I hope not - if it's all merged into that thread I can't see when any news develops because no new threads pop up alerting me.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I call BS because it's not like Bryan Danielson to be "lashing out" about anything. So it's okay to hit people with cars but it's not okay to choke someone with a FUCKING TIE!!!!!!!!!!! Good friggin god!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Just reiterating that there is nothing about this on their site...


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*



Klebold said:


> Just reiterating that there is nothing about this on their site...


I don't fully trust internet dirt sheets as they change up what they write.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

This sounds like total bull, even by dirtsheet standards.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

That's the second time I've heard of Benoit being linked to this. What the fuck is the deal with Chris Benoit and the uncanny ability of his rotting corpse managing to find its way into a major story every year?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

This is 100% untrue. The only way this story could possibly be correct is if it was a work as part of the storyline. Danielson wouldn't do such a thing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I just want him in TNA.


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

The freakin Dragon “Disrespecting the history of the business” while we have shitheads like Kevin Dunn and Johnny Ace calling the shots. I call it BS


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*



JoeRulz said:


> I just want him in TNA.


Danielson vs Wolfe for the TNA title BFG 2011...


----------



## HBK337 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

"Brian Danielson - No More Fucking Threads - Thank You"


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

wasnt the Tie thing with Justin Roberts part of the script???


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Lol @ disrespecting the history of the business... Fuck vince and his shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

what a load of balls.

the dirtsheets are throwing EVERY possibility out there so when/if the reason for his release comes out they can say:
''hey, we got it right!''


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I googled the first paragraph and the first thing was this thread, and then nothing that matches it word for word. So either it's some special subscription news that us mere mortals do not have access to, or the guy who joined up just to report this breaking news is full of shit...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

How dare he disrespect a child/wife killer


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*



SJFC said:


> How dare he disrespect a child/wife killer


Yeah, In vince's book, that's ALMOST as offensive as saying cena can't wrestle.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

Again, it's not on their website. O.P is trolling.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby! (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

How does Danielson being fired not deserve its own thread but this does...?


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

The only possibilities being discussed by dirtsheets have been what everyone has been saying from the beginning. I think they must just look at these sites for their stories.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> I think Google is taking a shot at Danielson here....
> 
> :lmao


Lmao, Thats hilarous. All most as funny as Shane Helms Danielson joke.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*



Swag said:


> Link? Can't find it on PW Insider?
> 
> 
> If this was true, they would have blacklisted him like they did with Benoit. they did the opposite though


Read again
'PWI insider'


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone remember when Cryme Tyme got fired for attacking a ref(they weren't supposed to but they did get screwed out of a match for real,similar to bret hart and the screwjob, except cryme tymes wasn't for any title and it was a house show)


They got fired in september, brought back in march,

6 months they were gone so if Danielson is fired, I see him coming back no later than December. Somehow I see him returning at Bragging Rights, people expecting him to help out NXT, he costs them the match, then at survivor series, he helps them win.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my question, and sorry if it's been discussed to death already, but what about the camera man who zoomed in on the tie choking and the ENTIRE TV crew backstage who flipped the switch to broadcast that camera at that point in time. If they still have jobs I'll be pissed.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

There is no way that is true, if that was true Cena would not have gone to back for him. Bryan is a smart guy, this sounds like the dirtsheets are making shit up again.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

I don't believe it.

Mainly because the OP has only one post..... :side:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> Here's my question, and sorry if it's been discussed to death already, but what about the camera man who zoomed in on the tie choking and the ENTIRE TV crew backstage who flipped the switch to broadcast that camera at that point in time. If they still have jobs I'll be pissed.


No point in firing any of the camera crew since they're being told to show it probably by Vince himself or whomever. Danielson is the one choking Justin, no one else.


----------



## WubWub (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Finally - Truth about Danielson*

This makes me want to change my sig back.

But it still sounds like complete crap, I wouldnt be too surprised on Danielson kicking off BECAUSE of the Roberts tie-thing, but never anything about Benoit?!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If WWE is planning to show some of his independent matches between the time he left and when he comes back, this storyline could be amazing. If only Danielson could work a TNA house show, Vince would love to show footage of that and label it an indy promotion.

It's not 100% confirmed but it looks as if Linda's campain is the reason why he lost his job, as I expected. I could have sworn Linda is not the CEO of WWE anymore, or is involved in the company, other than being the wife of Vince Mcmahon, so I don't understand why her campaign has so much say in WWE. First when she was running for some Connecticut school board thing, WWE went PG, and now that she started running for Senate, WWE has gotten so bad that they fire a guy because he is TOO violent.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that Benoit report is obviously FAKE


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

teh shitsheets like we're now could consider the dirtsheets, are saying too much jibberjabber.. We now one fact: Danielson will return to the WWE, no matter what, maybe at Survivor Series, maybe at Bragging Rights, or the worst case scenario, at TLC.. we don't know exactly how much time it will take. JR, Cena and i know even vinnie mac, all praise him, and want this "firing subject" blow out to rehire him, maybe as a face, maybe as a heel, only time will tell, and i know as well that Vince won't lose a man who can make tons of money to TNA(meh :S)..


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ratedr4life said:


> If WWE is planning to show some of his independent matches between the time he left and when he comes back, this storyline could be amazing. If only Danielson could work a TNA house show, Vince would love to show footage of that and label it an indy promotion.
> 
> It's not 100% confirmed but it looks as if Linda's campain is the reason why he lost his job, as I expected. I could have sworn Linda is not the CEO of WWE anymore, or is involved in the company, other than being the wife of Vince Mcmahon, so I don't understand why her campaign has so much say in WWE. First when she was running for some Connecticut school board thing, WWE went PG, and now that she started running for Senate, WWE has gotten so bad that they fire a guy because he is TOO violent.


This is politics 101. If they can snag Bush for his DUI back in the 80s, then the opposition could surely use the raw and sexual-high themes of the WWF/E back when Linda was CEO. It doesn't matter that she stopped. Had the WWE continued to be edgy and controversial, then Linda would not be able to crutch herself in defense of her being a bad example. Since the WWE is PG, Linda can now defend that the WWE, her family business, has now become family-friendly and adheres to the FCC and Parental Guidance's requirements.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Anyone remember when Cryme Tyme got fired for attacking a ref(they weren't supposed to but they did get screwed out of a match for real,similar to bret hart and the screwjob, except cryme tymes wasn't for any title and it was a house show)
> 
> 
> They got fired in september, brought back in march,
> ...


Really? Do you have a link to this story?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I was cheking the results of last night's Death Before Dishonor VIII in this forum and came up with this:


*-Beatdown at intermission 
El Generico choking Kevin Steen with a tie. Glorious. Simply glorious.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...-viii-live-ippv-june-19-a-46.html#post8535013

El Generico and Steen are truly amazing lol


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I was cheking the results of last night's Death Before Dishonor VIII in this forum and came up with this:
> 
> 
> *-Beatdown at intermission
> ...


Hell yeah!! El generico made this fully awesome, choking steen with bobby shields's tie! lol
Shame that davey didn't won the champion, but made a ***** match 

guys, any shitsheets about Bryan today? lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

If anything linda should not get the seat over all the contriversy with wrestler deaths.

they are only doing things now to prevent it (IE chairshots). But what about owen or eddie, or all the others who died before 50. one death is a tragity, 2 is a coincidence, but the long list WWE has is a trend, and THEY are the common link.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> If anything linda should not get the seat over all the contriversy with wrestler deaths.
> 
> they are only doing things now to prevent it (IE chairshots). But what about owen or eddie, or all the others who died before 50. one death is a tragity, 2 is a coincidence, but the long list WWE has is a trend, and THEY are the common link.


sincerely.. everything is strange.. we doesn't know what is THE REAL motive.. only the dirtsheets speculate too much!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Vince McMahon Personally Calls Bryan Danielson - Fires Him

Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

-- Bryan Danielson will be appearing at the NWA Legends Fanfest on August 5th-8th in Charlotte, NC. Danielson will wrestle NWA Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce on Saturday night and appear at the NWALegends.com booth on Sunday morning from 10am until 1pm to meet fans. Some of the other names announced for the NWA weekend include Jim Ross, Sting, Ted DiBiase Sr., Rocky Johnson, Harley Race and others.

-- One of the stranger things about Daniel Bryan's WWE release is that Vince McMahon personally fired him via telephone late Friday night of last week, instead of having someone like John Laurinaitis do it. WWE creative and company executives were said to have no idea that any trouble with Danielson was even brewing. Some knew that there was heat from the tie incident on RAW but nobody expected that this would happen.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> Vince McMahon Personally Calls Bryan Danielson - Fires Him
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> ...


new shitsheet!! No new about that! lol.. the shitsheets love to speculate! Vinnie mac, Cena and JR all want Bryan back, and after the dust is settled, Bryan will be back!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> new shitsheet!! No new about that! lol.. the shitsheets love to speculate! Vinnie mac, Cena and JR all want Bryan back, and after the dust is settled, Bryan will be back!


I think this is further evidence that Linda McMahon was involved... I really don't think this is a "Work" Danielson may be back close to the end of his "No-complete" clause, doesn't mean it's a work.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

> PWI Elite is reporting that Bryan Danielson arrived to the Nassau Coliseum earlier today. There is no word on why he is there, but there is speculation he could be used on the show.


Wonder if this is true. If so than WWE has been playing with the IWC and fans emotions like never before.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Wonder if this is true. If so than WWE has been playing with the IWC and fans emotions like never before.


this is wierd, I thought he had an event tonight


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If Vince personally fired Danielson yet dirtsheets are reporting he wants him back and Cena WWE's golden boy even signed that online petition to bring him back then it's pretty obvious Linda or at least her campaign in some way is the driving force behind this. Yes you are right about that. What McMahon might have done was have a lengthy conversation to Danielson explaining everything that needed to be said about why he was being released and how he wants him in WWE and probably promised him a big return story line where it'll be a surprise and how he'll have a match with Cena or some sort of big story line and how he wants to make him a big star. That's just totally my guess though if I had to take one.

I think the Nassau Colliesum rumor is made up. There's just no way especially if the Dragon Gate or Evolve show is tonight. Of course he doesn't have to be under a wwe contract to visit a wwe show backstage.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> > PWI Elite is reporting that Bryan Danielson arrived to the Nassau Coliseum earlier today. There is no word on why he is there, but there is speculation he could be used on the show.
> 
> 
> Wonder if this is true. If so than WWE has been playing with the IWC and fans emotions like never before.


Seriously, if this is true.. WOW.. simply.. WOW!! 





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> If Vince personally fired Danielson yet dirtsheets are reporting he wants him back and Cena WWE's golden boy even signed that online petition to bring him back then it's pretty obvious Linda or at least her campaign in some way is the driving force behind this. Yes you are right about that. What McMahon might have done was have a lengthy conversation to Danielson explaining everything that needed to be said about why he was being released and how he wants him in WWE and probably promised him a big return story line where it'll be a surprise and how he'll have a match with Cena or some sort of big story line and how he wants to make him a big star. That's just totally my guess though if I had to take one.
> 
> I think the Nassau Colliesum rumor is made up. There's just no way especially if the Dragon Gate or Evolve show is tonight. Of course he doesn't have to be under a wwe contract to visit a wwe show backstage.


DGUSA and Evolve are not tonight, it will be next week guys! So start the rumors dirtsheets, about Dragon tonight! lol


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It'd be just like that asshole Vince to let Dragon book Indy dates and let him work them, only to bring him back tonight. It fits with the fact the NXT crew will be there, as explained by Barrett on Raw.

HOWEVER, it could be that Dragon has simply been asked to attend eithe as a visit or a meeting with officals regarding what's happened as of late. I' reserving judgement, no way am I getting my hopes up.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> It'd be just like that asshole Vince to let Dragon book Indy dates and let him work them, only to bring him back tonight. It fits with the fact the NXT crew will be there, as explained by Barrett on Raw.
> 
> HOWEVER, it could be that Dragon has simply been asked to attend eithe as a visit or a meeting with officals regarding what's happened as of late. I' reserving judgement, no way am I getting my hopes up.


nobody ever said that he would back out on Indy Book dates. Remember that nobody knows what the hell is going on with this whole situation. WWE could have paid off those companies to say that he was gonna work there. I mean WWE does have the money to do something that unpredictable. I mean I don't think Vince would have really let go of one of their possible big money makers. Danielson could have been hiding under the radar and been around backstage ever since but was never seen. I mean he very well could have been the limo driver (note the hood on the driver).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> DGUSA and Evolve are not tonight, it will be next week guys! So start the rumors dirtsheets, about Dragon tonight! lol


Yeah well then I think that's why this rumor was started probably. Half of these rumors I don't believe anymore. There was one on January 4th saying Macho Man was gonna be on Raw the same night Bret Hart returned. This rumor about Danielson could just be because he doesn't have any booking tonight. I just don't wanna get my hopes up. If he is there I doubt he'll be apart of the show in any way regardless.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> nobody ever said that he would back out on Indy Book dates. Remember that nobody knows what the hell is going on with this whole situation. WWE could have paid off those companies to say that he was gonna work there. I mean WWE does have the money to do something that unpredictable. I mean I don't think Vince would have really let go of one of their possible big money makers. Danielson could have been hiding under the radar and been around backstage ever since but was never seen. I mean he very well could have been the limo driver (note the hood on the driver).


We don't know about the limo driver, but we all know that vince won't let his possible big money maker leave to TNA.. so if he is backstage wouldn't surprise me too much.. but as many of the danielson marks, i won't get my hopes high.. but, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

@ the Nassau coliesum, and apparently he is here (according to a couple of the vendor guys) i dont think he's going to actually appear though


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> @ the Nassau coliesum, and apparently he is here (according to a couple of the vendor guys) i dont think he's going to actually appear though


you are at the Nassau Coliseum man?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yea on phone rite now


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> yea on phone rite now


Good man.. if Danielson is over there, he can make a cameo for the NXT Seven(Nexus), maybe,  We don't know really =P Vince wouldn't let one possible big money maker like Danielson go to TNA so.. if he is over the nassau coliseum, is a way to ensure that Bryan will stay on the WWE! don't wanna get my hopes high, but i'm seeing the return of the final countdown tonite in a cameo!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dont wanna get hopes up, but if danielson makes an appearance the PPV will be better for me


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Dont wanna get hopes up, but if danielson makes an appearance the PPV will be better for me


hell yea!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I dont usually believe the dirtsheets but pwinsider are one of the better sites and dont usually make up bullshit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I will be shocked if Danielson is at the PPV tonight. And if he is I'm sure there will be some pretty pissed of indy promoters around the world.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I just went to PW Insider,and that report is no where to be found,so i think this guy is bullshitting around.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Wonder if Vince heard the Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I just went to PW Insider,and that report is no where to be found,so i think this guy is bullshitting around.


the dirtsheet is on pwinsider's elite section 



new_year_new_start said:


> Wonder if Vince heard the Daniel Bryan chants


i think that he heard the chant


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah there's no mention of that report in the elite section either see for yourself.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Yeah there's no mention of that report in the elite section either see for yourself.


uh.. my bad! :S lol! you're watching f4w, and the daniel bryan chants?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Naw i don't have any cash for tonight's PPV,but i heard about the Danielson chants reminds me of the Christian chants at Taboo Tuesday a few years ago lol.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Naw i don't have any cash for tonight's PPV,but i heard about the Danielson chants reminds me of the Christian chants at Taboo Tuesday a few years ago lol.


the chant became evident at the f4w divas title match!! the crowd was all: DANIEL BRYAN!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

As must of all people believed, Bryan didn't appear on the F4w PPV, which by the way ended early, with an NXT 7(Nexus) beatdown on Cena, and the show goes out of screen with a loud chant DANIEL BRYAN! lol!!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Danielson was a SPECTATOR tonight. That means he is still on good terms.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> Danielson was a SPECTATOR tonight. That means he is still on good terms.


Did u watched F4W in the end the Daniel Bryan ChantS?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> Danielson was a SPECTATOR tonight. That means he is still on good terms.


How was he a spectator? Did you see him in the audience? Or read it on a dirtsheet?


----------



## PunksTheMan (Apr 7, 2008)

This is freakin' stupid. The guy doesn't deserve to be fired for anything. If anything the tie chocking was freakin' awesome. If this is a work it's the craziest weirdest work ever. If it's a shoot then swallow your pride and hire back the future of your screwed up company.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Probably the reason Vince personally 'fired' him was because they set up a worked shoot. They agreed to keep it a secret between them, and then Vince told everyone he was fired, and Bryan was allowed to work indy dates. 

Of course, that's IF it's a work.

Whether it is or not I'll be hoping for his eventual return.


----------



## Houstonboy25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe he was inside Vince McMahon's limo...= D


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Houstonboy25 said:


> Maybe he was inside Vince McMahon's limo...= D


maybe he was *DRIVING* vinces limo


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RAW is going to be in Philly tomorrow so I don't think we've heard the last of Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> RAW is going to be in Philly tomorrow so I don't think we've heard the last of Daniel Bryan chants.


no raw is going to be in Bridgeport, Conn


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

iamloco724 said:


> no raw is going to be in Bridgeport, Conn


Yeah your right I know they go to Philly sometime this week is it SD?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Yeah your right I know they go to Philly sometime this week is it SD?


a houseshow on friday


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Haven't read this thread in a few days so sorry if this has already been posted:

Danielson posted on Twitter that he is wrestling for Chikara on Saturday. That pretty much clears it up.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

This isn't the last time that we heard Daniel Bryan Chants! This is only the beginning


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, he's been announced for a few indy dates already. He'll be wrestling Eddie Kingston in Chikara next weekend. Then he's going to work for DGUSA and PWG in July. These dates don't really clear anything up.

For all we know, he could end up carrying his WWE gimmick to the indy's. Remember the "waiting for the right time to speak" tweet he posted? Maybe in the indy's, he will grab the mic before or after his matches, and cut a worked-shoot promo on the WWE. If he does this, it's pretty much a guarantee that he will be back. Doesn't prove it's a work though. He could really have been released as a PR move and he'll be back in a month or so. We just have to wait to see what happens at the Chikara show next weekend.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Yeah, he's been announced for a few indy dates already. He'll be wrestling Eddie Kingston in Chikara next weekend. Then he's going to work for DGUSA and PWG in July. These dates don't really clear anything up.
> 
> For all we know, he could end up carrying his WWE gimmick to the indy's. Remember the "waiting for the right time to speak" tweet he posted? Maybe in the indy's, he will grab the mic before or after his matches, and cut a worked-shoot promo on the WWE. If he does this, it's pretty much a guarantee that he will be back. Doesn't prove it's a work though. He could really have been released as a PR move and he'll be back in a month or so. We just have to wait to see what happens at the Chikara show next weekend.


We'll have to wait and see don't we.. But we're gonna listen for very long, the Daniel Bryan Chants don't we?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

From @bryandanielson:


Heard there were some "Daniel Bryan" chants tonight... the support from my fans is heartwarming.
10 minutes ago via web


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

after tonight i am 100% sure hell be back


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> From @bryandanielson:
> 
> 
> Heard there were some "Daniel Bryan" chants tonight... the support from my fans is heartwarming.
> 10 minutes ago via web


That's awesome 

Hopefully he's back sooner rather than later.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

perro said:


> after tonight i am 100% sure hell be back





Afro-Thunder said:


> That's awesome
> 
> Hopefully he's back sooner rather than later.


I'm with you guys.. after tonight, The Daniel Bryan chants will always continue, and sure's hell that 100% he'll come back!


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> This isn't the last time that we heard Daniel Bryan Chants! This is only the beginning


I hope they chant that shit at every Raw


----------



## Vocifer (Apr 30, 2009)

The chants were the best part of the PPV.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is loud very visible chants. I must've missed this because my stream froze up and went out at the very last minute of the ppv and when I put it back on at 10:40 I had found the ppv had already went off which seemed a bit early to me. Yeah it looks like WWE is gonna probably take recognition of this. Obviously people who are up on internet things or not chanting that there's gotta be plenty of people who wanna know where he went to. If this is a continuing thing he'll be back for sure.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

looking on twitter theres a few people saying they had "bring back bryan" signs which where confiscated

Danielson himself even retweeted one



> JDizzle69t2
> 
> @bryandanielson I had a sign that read "Bring back Daniel Bryan!" and they took it from me!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate how they confiscate signs like that. What the hell was wrong with that sign.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't see why they are confiscating the signs now, What harm is that going to do?


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This is loud very visible chants. I must've missed this because my stream froze up and went out at the very last minute of the ppv and when I put it back on at 10:40 I had found the ppv had already went off which seemed a bit early to me. Yeah it looks like WWE is gonna probably take recognition of this. Obviously people who are up on internet things or not chanting that there's gotta be plenty of people who wanna know where he went to. If this is a continuing thing he'll be back for sure.


That ending mixed in with the "Daniel Bryan" chant for some weird reason got me really into the ending of the show. The image of Cena laying in the middle of the ring beaten down while the crowd chanted "Daniel Bryan" until the show went off air sent chills down my spine.

It was just really cool watching it live.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

wonder if people will still say it's just smarky indie geeks that care about bryan. granted, NY is one of the smarkiest cities around but a daniel bryant chant is still pretty nice


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I started so many of those Daniel Bryan chants last night. I tried when Vince was talking but once we got it going McINtyre came out. It wasnt just smarky people, kids where chanting it too, maybe it was just because everyone else was but they were chanting


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't wait to meet him next Sunday in Cleveland, OH


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

OML said:


> I started so many of those Daniel Bryan chants last night. I tried when Vince was talking but once we got it going McINtyre came out. It wasnt just smarky people, kids where chanting it too, maybe it was just because everyone else was but they were chanting


Kudos to you, my friend. Everyone should follow your lead. Let's wait if they open tonight's RAW with a HUGE Danielson chant.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Vince smiling when the crowd starting chanting Dragon's name when he finished speaking was funny. How I'd like to know what he was thinking then and when the chants continued throughout the night and right as the event went off the air.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Vince smiling when the crowd starting chanting Dragon's name when he finished speaking was funny. How I'd like to know what he was thinking then and when the chants continued throughout the night and right as the event went off the air.


Either he's happy that he's fucked us over like this, or everything is happening just as he planned..........


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> Vince smiling when the crowd starting chanting Dragon's name when he finished speaking was funny. How I'd like to know what he was thinking then and when the chants continued throughout the night and right as the event went off the air.


He probably thought: "I've gotta make a shirt with "Bring back Danielson" written in it. It's all about the MOOONNEEEEEEEY".


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

> SHOCKER: CENA SIGNS BRYAN DANIELSON/DANIEL BRYAN!
> He was the standout of NXT Season 1, last seen on WWE Monday Night Raw putting John Cena on a stretcher. A week later, "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan was the most talked about superstar in professional wrestling. Last night, President Cena shocked the entire MWF by announcing that the man that tried to cripple his son will debut at our 9th anniversary event in September! There's more than meets the eye on this one:
> http://www.bostonwrestling.com/MWFNewsline20100620-DanielsonBBBB.html


I saw this on PWINSIDER


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be a lot funnier to see a sign that read:

"Vote Linda McMahon: Supporting domestic violence."


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Kudos to you, my friend. Everyone should follow your lead. Let's wait if they open tonight's RAW with a HUGE Danielson chant.


Let's hope that the crowd open tonight's RAW with a loud Bryan Chant! Can't wait for Raw




Emperor DC said:


> Vince smiling when the crowd starting chanting Dragon's name when he finished speaking was funny. How I'd like to know what he was thinking then and when the chants continued throughout the night and right as the event went off the air.


He is knowing that Bryan is money


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

> SHOCKER: CENA SIGNS BRYAN DANIELSON/DANIEL BRYAN!
> He was the standout of NXT Season 1, last seen on WWE Monday Night Raw putting John Cena on a stretcher. A week later, "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan was the most talked about superstar in professional wrestling. Last night, President Cena shocked the entire MWF by announcing that the man that tried to cripple his son will debut at our 9th anniversary event in September! There's more than meets the eye on this one:
> http://www.bostonwrestling.com/MWFNe...elsonBBBB.html


Kinda shows the good relation with Bryan and Cena, with Cena Sr signing to the MWF!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Danielson has opened his official website at www.bryandanielson.tv. Check out one of the shirts he's selling on there:


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

will94 said:


> Danielson has opened his official website at www.bryandanielson.tv. Check out one of the shirts he's selling on there:


I would buy it!! BTW anyone bets that the Daniel Bryan Chants only began at F4W.. that tonight will have more Daniel Bryan Chants?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

That shirt is awesome. Really fekkin awesome.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

will94 said:


> Danielson has opened his official website at www.bryandanielson.tv. Check out one of the shirts he's selling on there:


I wonder if they would confiscate that at a WWE event. But as for more Daniel Bryan chants, I feel we will be getting a lot more tonight. Everyone who is going start up a big Daniel Bryan chant for the millions watching at home.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

will94 said:


> Danielson has opened his official website at www.bryandanielson.tv. Check out one of the shirts he's selling on there:


Anyone else think this entire debacle has made Danielson bigger than he ever imagined?

Getting put into a storyline where the company is against him
Beating up Cole
Invading RAW
Kicking Cena's head in and spitting in his face
Getting fired for extreme violence in a very controversial manner
Cena demands Danielson returns
Danielson chants break out everywhere

This little scrawny pale kid from Aberdeen Washington, is the hottest wrestling star on the planet at the moment. Who saw that coming?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

The whole IWC saw that coming. I did at least. Like Punk. Some people will succeed.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I wonder if they would confiscate that at a WWE event. But as for more Daniel Bryan chants, I feel we will be getting a lot more tonight. Everyone who is going start up a big Daniel Bryan chant for the millions watching at home.


I'll chant Daniel Bryan even if i'm on Brazil!  We need to chant at RAW, live events, wherever event "Daniel Bryan" to see the big "moneymaker" that WWE has! 



redeadening said:


> Anyone else think this entire debacle has made Danielson bigger than he ever imagined?
> 
> Getting put into a storyline where the company is against him
> Beating up Cole
> ...


No one saw it coming, and he will return to continue his rise to the moon on WWE!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone from this forum goes to RAW tonight? If it does.. i'll ask you, try to start the Daniel Bryan Chants!! Let's all start to make big Daniel Bryan Chants for the next few weeks, months!


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

EVOLVE sent out this release today" Bryan Danielson is set for his first match in EVOLVE on July 23rd at the Ace Arena in Union City, NJ. Tickets for this event went on sale today at www.EVOLVEwrestling.com or by calling 267-519-9744. "EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. TBA" will see Bryan Danielson main event against an opponent of his choice. Danielson will handpick his adversary once the entire talent roster is announced. The Ace Arena is an intimate building with a real fight club atmosphere. This will be a rare chance for fans to witness Danielson wrestle up close. We urge you to act fast because we do expect this event to sellout. The building is located close to the Lincoln Tunnel and is an easy trip from NYC and all points in New Jersey. The first match for "EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. TBA" and an expanded talent roster has been announced in the www.EVOLVEwrestling.com News Ticker (located at bottom of page) today. We also have the results of the fans vote on instant replay. Please check the website for all the details. EVOLVE is wrestling's newest brand with incredible main events, some of your favorite wrestlers, fresh faces being given a chance to shine and action, action, action. The DVDs of "EVOLVE 1: Ibushi vs. Richards" and "EVOLVE 2: Hero vs. Hidaka" have earned the praise of critics and fans. You can now get both DVDs together for just $25 for a limited time in the EVOLVEwrestling.com Shop or by calling 267-519-9744

-- Roderick Strong suffered a sprained ankle during the Toronto Gauntlet against Colt Cabana, forcing them to tweak the finish.

-- ROH booker Adam Pearce will be defending the NWA title against Bryan Danielson at the NWA Legends convention in Charlotte, NC on 8/5.

-- ROH will be taping TV on 7/16 and 7/17 at the ECW Arena in Philadelphia, PA.

-- New Hampshire Magazine (http://www.nh.com/) has a story up on WWE SmackDown! returning to the area tomorrow for TV. According to the story, the dark main event will be Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs. CM Punk & Jack Swagger.

/www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This is loud very visible chants. I must've missed this because my stream froze up and went out at the very last minute of the ppv and when I put it back on at 10:40 I had found the ppv had already went off which seemed a bit early to me. Yeah it looks like WWE is gonna probably take recognition of this. Obviously people who are up on internet things or not chanting that there's gotta be plenty of people who wanna know where he went to. If this is a continuing thing he'll be back for sure.


Not seen the show, but fuck me if WWE don't get the message from this then there's truly no hope for us seeing him back.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Not seen the show, but fuck me if WWE don't get the message from this then there's truly no hope for us seeing him back.


Agreed with you.. but i think that WWE did got the message, and will be more evident in the next few weeks, months, with more Daniel Bryan Chants .. Vince will have the prove that Bryan is indeed a big money maker to him, and will gave him a push to the moon


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

If he didn't push CM Punk because of remarks he made in a _private_ conversation. Then I doubt he'll push Bryan after upsetting the sponsors.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> *If he didn't push CM Punk because of remarks he made in a private conversation.* Then I doubt he'll push Bryan after upsetting the sponsors.


Elaborate please.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

will94 said:


> Danielson has opened his official website at www.bryandanielson.tv. Check out one of the shirts he's selling on there:


Just waiting for his t-shirt:"TIEUBLIC ENEMY #1"


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Elaborate please.


He criticised the dress policy to the Undertaker in a private conversation and 'Taker went and told management. 'Taker grassed on Punk and because of that he was jobbed out to The Undertaker and put on the beginning of a pay per view.
The hottest heel in the company got fucked over because The Undertaker went running to management. Because he criticised a stupid, draconian dress code.

They would just find some way to do the same to Bryan. These people said CM Punk 'didn't know how to work'. And sooner or later Bryan would get it too, he'd be jobbed out and no ammount of chants would change that.
These people have a hard-on for humiliating indie guys, I don't know why they get off on it so much. But it pisses me off. Not least because Michael Cole's slow heel turn was fucking awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really cant take that story seriously. It just sounds ridiculous.

As for Punk, the man is doing just fine. He's a three time champ no less and perhaps the most over heel in the company. He doesnt win as much as he should, but hey, the talented ones never do.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan made a website check it out http://www.bryandanielson.tv/index.html, im deffinantly buying the violent shirt.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

For those who are still thinking Bryan Danielson's WWE release is a work - you're wrong. The release is the real deal. Maybe this will put an end to all the speculation if we post it here. Bryan Danielson has been released from WWE, really.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/0621/529391/john-cena/index.shtml


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It should be beyond obvious now that Danielson has been released. Giving two kayfabe reasons for his absence would be ridiculous... almost as ridiculous as the reason he was fired is.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The CM Punk got buried for critiquing the dress code story is and always was a complete load of crap. I can't believe how many people will honestly believe anything that's put out there on these websites.


----------



## TheSlaughteredLamb (Jun 1, 2010)

will94 said:


> The CM Punk got buried for critiquing the dress code story is and always was a complete load of crap. I can't believe how many people will honestly believe anything that's put out there on these websites.


Then how do you explain CM Punk being made to look like a little bitch compared to The Undertaker?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TheSlaughteredLamb said:


> Then how do you explain CM Punk being made to look like a little bitch compared to The Undertaker?


Either Undertaker wanted to teach him respect and see if Punk really had what it took to main event. Which he did, Punk is now stronger and hotter than ever

Or, maybe creative just wanted Taker to beat down Punk and get the title. Smackdown desperately needed a proven draw.

Either way, both sound more believable than 'criticizing the dress code'. Not only does it sound stupid, but why would Punk mind? The guy wore a suit many times in ROH.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

If and when he is resigned, he's gonna be the hottest thing in years.

All it would take is for them to give one of the wrestlers a gimmick whereby they're bored of hearing "DANIEL BRYAN", possibly the Miz. He trashes him for weeks culminating in a massive run-in from Bryan and the place going crazy.

Ironically the release is probably the best thing to happen to Bryan.

Long may the chants continue.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Funny how the highlights of Fatal 4 way are crowd chants  Loved the Daniel Bryan chants esp when Vince was on stage and the fade out will have left a lasting memory too, I think Cena even was smiling a little inside but also during the ME the chant battle between Cena marks and Cena haters was hilarious too.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Danielson chants break out everywhere
> 
> This little scrawny pale kid from Aberdeen Washington, is the hottest wrestling star on the planet at the moment. Who saw that coming?


They broke out at one PPV and he is not the hottest wrestling star on the planet right now. Come on guys. I know the mark level for him is beyond the moon but please look at this sensibly. Yes, he got sporadic chants at the PPV but they weren't exactly shaking the rafters. All this 'Let's make Vince take notice!' and 'Sign the Petition' stuff is nonsense. Give the man a little more credit. I think he knows the difference between a minority smark chant in the New York area and overwhelming support for somebody. If, over the next few weeks, these chants are consistent and grow louder, then there might be something to talk about. But until then I don't think they are going to make the slightest bit of difference.

Flame away lol :argh:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> They broke out at one PPV and he is not the hottest wrestling star on the planet right now. Come on guys. I know the mark level for him is beyond the moon but please look at this sensibly. Yes, he got sporadic chants at the PPV but they weren't exactly shaking the rafters. All this 'Let's make Vince take notice!' and 'Sign the Petition' stuff is nonsense. Give the man a little more credit. I think he knows the difference between a minority smark chant in the New York area and overwhelming support for somebody. If, over the next few weeks, these chants are consistent and grow louder, then there might be something to talk about. But until then I don't think they are going to make the slightest bit of difference.
> 
> Flame away lol :argh:


We'll see how tonight on RAW goes.

Perhaps saying the hottest act in wrestling was taking it a little far, but from I've seen, hes the one everyone is talking about.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This is my first time posting on this thread. I never knew who Daniel Bryan was until he first appeared on NXT and I do like him. He has the ability and skills to make it in the WWE. I just wished he was a little bit taller. His release was really something though. If he really got fired for choking Justin Roberts with his tie, then that's just wrong. That can't be worst than having 8 men beat up one person not to mention hurting innocent ring announcers. WWE's "PG" rating doesn't make any sense at all anymore. Anyways, I hope Daniel Bryan will return someday. Vince has to realize that he has fans right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> We'll see how tonight on RAW goes.
> 
> Perhaps saying the hottest act in wrestling was taking it a little far, but from I've seen, hes the one everyone is talking about.


Like I said, if these chants become consistent and grow louder then they will be worth talking about imo. Let's see what happens on Raw and we might get a better idea.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Danielson's t-shirt is pretty badass i may actually buy it,and at theslaughteredlamb that's dirtsheet bullshit brah.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

The chants were hardly a minority smark chant though. They were as loud as any other that night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

AdamleGM said:


> The chants were hardly a minority smark chant though. They were as loud as any other that night.


Watch it back. The way it is being made out here you would think the chants were deafening. They weren't. The whole arena wasn't chanting. Compare the 'Let's Go Cena!' and 'Cena Sucks!' chants to the Bryan chant or compare the RKO chants or hell, even the 'Let's go Jericho!' chants. There is quite a big difference.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Like I said, if these chants become consistent and grow louder then they will be worth talking about imo. Let's see what happens on Raw and we might get a better idea.


I Think that the chants will become louder.. and louder.. and louder.. tonight's RAW could be an indicate! 



Victor_J said:


> Danielson's t-shirt is pretty badass i may actually buy it,and at theslaughteredlamb that's dirtsheet bullshit brah.


The shitsheets are trying to talk more louder than the Daniel Bryan Chants! lol.. We known that Bryan is released.. and we all know that he'll come back!! when? that's the question that all ask!



AdamleGM said:


> The chants were hardly a minority smark chant though. They were as loud as any other that night.


we'll tune to RAW tonite to see if the Daniel Bryan chants could get louder


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Starbuck*, what you say is clearly true, but, I must say, with Raw being from Philadelphia next week, I suspect there _will_ be out-of-this-world Daniel Bryan chants, probably all night long. I'm serious. Philadelphia is ground zero for Danielson markdom, and I'd be shocked if WWE isn't completely bombarded by vociferous chants from smark fans throughout the entire show.

The fact that Raw is from Philly one week from tonight, to me, guarantees that he'll be back, whether it be in 80, 800 or 8 days. 

This would be like firing Ric Flair a couple weeks before having Raw from the Carolinas, except, in 2010, it's even more than that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> *Starbuck*, what you say is clearly true, but, I must say, with Raw being from Philadelphia next week, I suspect there _will_ be out-of-this-world Daniel Bryan chants, probably all night long. I'm serious. Philadelphia is ground zero for Danielson markdom, and I'd be shocked if WWE isn't completely bombarded by vociferous chants from smark fans throughout the entire show.
> 
> The fact that Raw is from Philly one week from tonight, to me, guarantees that he'll be back, whether it be in 80, 800 or 8 days.
> 
> This would be like firing Ric Flair a couple weeks before having Raw from the Carolinas, except, in 2010, it's even more than that.


Next week is in philly? Sounds like an interested RAW. That place really is ground zero for Danielson markdom. Though I'd like to think the chants could be huge in MSG as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Next week is in philly? Sounds like an interested RAW. That place really is ground zero for Danielson markdom. Though I'd like to think the chants could be huge in MSG as well.


One report I read from the MSG house show a couple nights ago was that the moment some NXT guys invaded to attack Cena, there was a vocal Bryan chant. 

If that happens on Raw in Philly, though, I think it's going to be positively huge. 

Philadelphia is the place I'd debut ROH stars like CM Punk, Danielson, et. al. Although MSG or Chicago are fine, too.

Tonight could be pretty interesting. Though I have to admit, I'm even more excited about Philly next week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> *Starbuck*, what you say is clearly true, but, I must say, with Raw being from Philadelphia next week, I suspect there _will_ be out-of-this-world Daniel Bryan chants, probably all night long. I'm serious. Philadelphia is ground zero for Danielson markdom, and I'd be shocked if WWE isn't completely bombarded by vociferous chants from smark fans throughout the entire show.
> 
> The fact that Raw is from Philly one week from tonight, to me, guarantees that he'll be back, whether it be in 80, 800 or 8 days.
> 
> This would be like firing Ric Flair a couple weeks before having Raw from the Carolinas, except, in 2010, it's even more than that.


Philly is smark central lol. I still say Vince will know the difference though. If the chants catch on and people start chanting them at the shows in Podunk, Nowhere then we'll have something to talk about. But an indy favourite getting chants in smark towns shouldn't be news to anybody. Let's just see what happens over the next few weeks. And for the record, I think he will be brought back at some stage too. But I just think this whole situation is being overblown.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> *Starbuck*, what you say is clearly true, but, I must say, with Raw being from Philadelphia next week, I suspect there _will_ be out-of-this-world Daniel Bryan chants, probably all night long. I'm serious. Philadelphia is ground zero for Danielson markdom, and I'd be shocked if WWE isn't completely bombarded by vociferous chants from smark fans throughout the entire show.
> 
> The fact that Raw is from Philly one week from tonight, to me, guarantees that he'll be back, whether it be in 80, 800 or 8 days.
> 
> This would be like firing Ric Flair a couple weeks before having Raw from the Carolinas, except, in 2010, it's even more than that.


I think that the chants will start to grow by today on RAW.. and next week will be evident! 



redeadening said:


> Next week is in philly? Sounds like an interested RAW. That place really is ground zero for Danielson markdom. Though I'd like to think the chants could be huge in MSG as well.


MSG, Philly, Boston, The Planet Earth, The Crab Nebula himself, should all chant Daniel Bryan Louder.. Even here in Brazil


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just for the record.. who is in the ship that Bryan will be brought back soon to WWE?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Philly is smark central lol. I still say Vince will know the difference though. If the chants catch on and people start chanting them at the shows in Podunk, Nowhere then we'll have something to talk about. But an indy favourite getting chants in smark towns shouldn't be news to anybody. Let's just see what happens over the next few weeks. And for the record, I think he will be brought back at some stage too. But I just think this whole situation is being overblown.


The smarks are just ahead of the curve. 

I do think it's almost a moot point because he'll be brought back before we know it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> The smarks are just ahead of the curve.
> 
> I do think it's almost a moot point because he'll be brought back before we know it.


Yep. I just felt like being a big fat party pooper with my first post earlier on lol.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> The smarks are just ahead of the curve.
> 
> I do think it's almost a moot point because he'll be brought back before we know it.


Yeah.. i think too that he will be brought back before we know it  I think that after F4W, vince knows that Bryan is a big money drawer! 



Starbuck said:


> Yep. I just felt like being a big fat party pooper with my first post earlier on lol.


Don't worry man  Any predictions on Daniel Bryan chants tonight?


----------



## mm22 (Apr 6, 2009)

> PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) sent a letter to WWE CEO Vince McMahon encouraging WWE to re-hire Bryan Danielson after his release last Friday.
> 
> In the letter to McMahon, PETA said Danielson "represents the quintessential vegan badass." WWE often drew attention to Danielson being a vegan during the first season of WWE's NXT show.
> 
> ...


pwtorch.com

I thought this was pretty interesting and I'm fairly certain it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I really don't expect the chants to become some crazy phenominon sweeping the nation. I expect them to die out once the WWE leaves the Northeast. But it was nice to see DB being chanted right at the bosses face and to have them resonate the end of the ppv @ cena.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

mm22 said:


> > PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) sent a letter to WWE CEO Vince McMahon encouraging WWE to re-hire Bryan Danielson after his release last Friday.
> >
> > In the letter to McMahon, PETA said Danielson "represents the quintessential vegan badass." WWE often drew attention to Danielson being a vegan during the first season of WWE's NXT show.
> >
> ...


Actually this is interesting.. and if you have Adobe Reader:


http://blog.peta.org/archives/VinceMcMahonLetter_5.pdf

If you acess, you will see that this is true! 

GO PETA!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

If that PETA shit is serious that just made my fucking day. Really. PETA?


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

This may be the only endeavor I ever fully support from PETA. Every little bit helps I guess....


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Exactly, theyre a bunch of tree hugging hippies. I wanna eat my fucking chicken. (*Cartman mode off*)


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can post to you guys, a pic proving that this peta thing is true


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've tried to make in one pic, but i'll post to you guys in three pics..





























Watch it guys..


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I believe you already but post it anyway for the fuck of it. Every vote counts.

Again, thanks for making my day.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> I believe you already but post it anyway for the fuck of it. Every vote counts.
> 
> Again, thanks for making my day.


I've posted the link, now i've put printscreens of the letter to prove that is legit, to not call me an liar! 
BTW.. any support from wherever it comes, counts!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

we all know that danielson was gonna be brought back but now it may be sooner or later. there hasn't been this much of a negative reaction to a firing since matt hardy.

hbk, the iwc, the fans that attend the shows, and john cena ... if anything this is showing just how popular and over danielson is which is $$$ to vince's ears.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> we all know that danielson was gonna be brought back but now it may be sooner or later. there hasn't been this much of a negative reaction to a firing since matt hardy.
> 
> hbk, the iwc, the fans that attend the shows, and john cena ... if anything this is showing just how popular and over danielson is which is $$$ to vince's ears.


Vince is all about tha MONAAAAY!!! Now he felt that Bryan is $$$ to his ears, so Bryan will be brought back, maybe for Survivor Series or maybe Bragging Rights?? With all his support, from IWC, HBK, maybe Regal, Punk, the fans, and even SUPERMAN CENA HIMSELF(even Cena Sr. signed dragon to MWF Night of Champions in Boston) we doesn't know.. but we all gonna hear the final countdown:

FROM ABERDEEN WASHINGTON, WEIGHIN IN ... POUNDS.. THE AMERICAN DRAGON.. BRYAN DANIELSON  when whe returns to the WWE


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL at Peta. I'm not keen on them, but they have good taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nasi said:


> LOL at Peta. I'm not keen on them, but they have good taste in wrestlers.


Personally, I think championing Tiffany at this point destroys all credibility they may have had in taste in wrestlers. :no:


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

BAWAHAHA PETA?

I'm speechless


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If you had told me a year ago that Bryan Danielson would be the most talked about thing in professional wrestling for a week or more, I'd have laughed in your face, despite being one of his biggest fans for so many years. It's just insane for guys like me, who have followed him for years, to see this sort of reaction from something he did. It might have resulted in a firing but in ten years, when we're all at a WF reunion and getting shitfaced whilst taking the piss out of Pyro, we'll look back and see this as the making of Bryan Danielson imo.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but pwinsider is reporting that Cena's dad is bringing BRYAN DANIELSON to his promotion in September


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Anyone else think this entire debacle has made Danielson bigger than he ever imagined?
> 
> Getting put into a storyline where the company is against him
> Beating up Cole
> ...


If he market's himself as the Wrestler too violent for WWE than yea. He left ROH to become a bigger star and he did that. Probably not the way he wanted to, but he did it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If the wwe decide to bring back danielson to the wwe before their shows these indy promotions will pissed will he be able to compete at them to keep the fans happy even under a wwe contract


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone notice the petition is the third most active petition on Petition Online?

Thats a crazy feat!


----------



## K.B. (Jun 6, 2006)

This has probably been stated throughout the entire thread but it's insane how hitting someone intentionally with a vehicle is TV-PG. That act is sadly inconsistent with this positive policy.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

In superstars they had a loud Daniel Bryan Chant, now in the NEXUS promo they had a Daniel Bryan chant.. it's starting to get , and in the WWE Universe Chat they are letting talk about Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

You know what'd be a dick move,but hilarious as hell? If Danielson went to TNA or back to ROH after all of the support for a potential WWE return. Like i said it'd be a major dick move,but funny at the same time,which is why i'm not just going to scream that he's definitely returning to the WWE,because quite frankly anything could happen.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> You know what'd be a dick move,but hilarious as hell? If Danielson went to TNA or back to ROH after all of the support for a potential WWE return. Like i said it'd be a major dick move,but funny at the same time,which is why i'm not just going to scream that he's definitely returning to the WWE,because quite frankly anything could happen.


I like to think Danielson is smarter than to go to TNA.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Tbh you could say the same for Ken Anderson & Kenny Dykstra after the way they dogged TNA,but they both wanted to be there,and one of the two is one of TNA's Top Stars that's why i'm not ruling anything out in this situation.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

you know, everything is unpredictable, but.. i sincerely don't believe that Danielson will go to TNA, i think that he will return to WWE and continue his rise to stardom


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope he doesn't go to TNA and ends up like Nigel.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com

PETA sent a letter to Vince McMahon, chair and CEO of World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), urging him to bring back up-and-coming WWE star Daniel Bryan. In the letter, PETA points out, "Bryan represents the quintessential vegan badass." The letter reads:

Dear Mr. McMahon,

On behalf of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) and the WWE fans among our more than 2 million members and supporters, I’m writing to toss our name into the ring as yet another proponent of the push to bring back Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson). I might not personally carry the same clout as other Bryan supporters like John Cena or Shawn Michaels (although I do consider myself “The Showstopper of PETA”), but I am, along with many of my colleagues, a huge Daniel Bryan fan, not only because he humiliated the Miz and Michael Cole a few weeks back on Raw but also because he’s vegan.

Lots of athletes, including baseball slugger Prince Fielder, the NBA’s Raja Bell, MMA fighters K.J. Noons and Mac Danzig, and Olympic Legend Carl Lewis, show that vegetarians often leave meat-eaters in the dust, gnawing on their greasy chicken wings as they wonder what hit them. But Bryan represents the quintessential vegan badass. He knows that unlike WWE superstars, animals beaten to a pulp by the meat industry don’t want to be there. The worst Hell in a Cell match is nothing compared to what animals in slaughterhouses go through, such as having their throats cut and being scalded alive and dismembered, often while still conscious. Even Mick Foley couldn’t withstand that kind of abuse. Just by being vegan, Bryan saves more than 100 animals a year, a feat far more impressive than any of Jack Swagger’s “accomplishments.” Savvy athletes go vegan for the health benefits, too, as they slash their risk of heart disease, cancer, and diabetes.

So what do you say, Mr. McMahon? Bring back Bryan and let him prove that he belongs. And maybe there could even be a storyline romance between Bryan and the gorgeous vegan diva Tiffany! (Who, in your PETA fans’ opinion, deserves another shot at Layla.)

It's not only the Internet Wrestling Community and die-hard Danielson fans calling for his return. Does Vince McMahon listen to the folks over at PETA?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

androinv3 said:


> Posted by: Wrestling-Radio.com
> 
> PETA sent a letter to Vince McMahon, chair and CEO of World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), urging him to bring back up-and-coming WWE star Daniel Bryan. In the letter, PETA points out, "Bryan represents the quintessential vegan badass." The letter reads:
> 
> ...


i've posted printscreens of this letter, but thanks to posted it writed! Really man, thanks  watching pics is boring


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

More Daniel Bryan chants during the main event!


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

so how long before "Daniel Bryan is the new GM" speculations start?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> so how long before "Daniel Bryan is the new GM" speculations start?


They started as soon as Vince said Hart was removed from power.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> so how long before "Daniel Bryan is the new GM" speculations start?


It started the moment Vince said New GM and Contacting via E-Mail


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmfao seriously? Jesus fucking christ if these guys aren't reaching. First it's a work,then he's the limo driver,now he's the GM? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> lmfao seriously? Jesus fucking christ if these guys aren't reaching. First it's a work,then he's the limo driver,now he's the GM? Get the fuck out of here.


i know right? Plus Danielson doesn't even own a computer


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> i know right? Plus Danielson doesn't even own a computer


Anyone who honestly thinks Danielson is the GM of RAW has officially reached the point of delusion,because that's just fucking idiotic.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Anyone who honestly thinks Danielson is the GM of RAW has officially reached the point of delusion,because that's just fucking idiotic.


tell em broooo :cussin:
lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.bryandanielson.tv/store.html

Just bought the maroon one


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Anyone who honestly thinks Danielson is the GM of RAW has officially reached the point of delusion,because that's just fucking idiotic.


Let them dream


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> tell em broooo :cussin:
> lol


Why would anyone honestly think that a guy who's suppose to be a rookie would be the next GM of the flagship show? There goes any logic in that bullshit theory.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Last week he's the limo driver, this week the RAW GM. Hilarious.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Why would anyone honestly think that a guy who's suppose to be a rookie would be the next GM of the flagship show? There goes any logic in that bullshit theory.


I agree dont get me wrong but its just pointless telling them that
let them speculate


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah these people are just in complete desperation mode really. Jim Ross has a higher chance of being GM of RAW than Danielson,and the sad thing is Ross said he absolutely hates TV GMs.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> I agree dont get me wrong but its just pointless telling them that
> let them speculate


It's one thing to speculate, it's another to assume the guy is literally behind every angle going on with NXT. Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying the hell out of this, but I'm not holding my breath on any involvement from one Bryan Danielson. It's amazing to see these posts, when he's been legit released. People need to accept the fact he's gone for now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just hope they dont go with HHH as GM, anybody but him.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Ha, just saw a commercial during Raw in the Northeast OH area for an AIW event featuring Danielson


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bryan is gone for now.. Period..

They will insert him into the Nexus - WWE feud maybe after august.. he will return, as a mega face to the WWE side! I sincerely don't think that He's the GM.. and i think.. maybe this could be a surprise, that the GM could be Mick Foley


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mick Foley is still under contract with TNA,or is about to re-sign a new one for the ECW stable.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

ZackDanielson said:


> Ha, just saw a commercial during Raw in the Northeast OH area for an AIW event featuring Danielson


Absolute Intense Wrestling. I hope one of the indy's I work for bring him in too!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

MWF, IWF, DGUSA, Evolve, NWA, PWG.. Dragon will be very occupied for the next 60 days lol!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

revolutiongen23 said:


> MWF, IWF, DGUSA, Evolve, NWA, PWG.. Dragon will be very occupied for the next 60 days lol!


There are a couple indy feds in Ohio I'm hoping for,


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

BTW add Ace Pro Wrestling to that list.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

and Germany as well.. but Dragon will return to the WWE after his trip thru the indy scene!


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

revolutiongen23 said:


> and Germany as well.. but Dragon will return to the WWE after his trip thru the indy scene!


I don't know, I see them bringing him back sooner rather than later. Or then again, maybe they will just keep him gone till Linda's campaign is over. Who knows, whatever it is, I hope they don't wait too long. If they bring him back in 5 months it wouldn't be worth as much as it would be by let's say the next PPV.


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think that Danielson is still with WWE, but I'll be damned if I don't think that he is behind every possible situation somewhere in the back of my head. Creative is being so cryptic with everything right now. It is awesome.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't know every detail about these indy bookings, so someone help me out.

Is Danielson coming either to Chicago or anywhere nearby? Surrounding states are included if need be.


----------



## Status (Jun 17, 2010)

he was really mad when was choking him...There was no acting there...


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats is what we call passion, it is something a lets say Batista/David Otunga does not have.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know every detail about these indy bookings, so someone help me out.
> 
> Is Danielson coming either to Chicago or anywhere nearby? Surrounding states are included if need be.


Yeah, someone should make a list of his current dates. Hopefully he comes back to his native Washington! I'd be there in a second.


----------



## Vegeta5000 (Jun 22, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK DID THIS THREAD GO SO LONG!? :O


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

The fact that the WWE would let a potential superstar with the unmatched talent of Danielson go is just so damn disappointing to me, and over something stupid to boot. They would not be able to pull that kind of crap if they still had a major competitor with its head on straight that's for sure.

Its all part of a much bigger problem in the WWE where they need to just drop this PG bullcrap already, THAT is whats killing pro wrestling...


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know every detail about these indy bookings, so someone help me out.
> 
> Is Danielson coming either to Chicago or anywhere nearby? Surrounding states are included if need be.





-SAW- said:


> Yeah, someone should make a list of his current dates. Hopefully he comes back to his native Washington! I'd be there in a second.


These are the ones listed on his website:



> 6/26- Chikara: Taylor, MI
> 6/27- Chikara: Cleveland, OH
> 6/27- AIW: Cleveland, OH
> 7/3- Ambition: Oberhausen, Germany
> ...


http://www.bryandanielson.tv/

Also: Cool T-shirts, I want me one


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Vegeta5000 said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID THIS THREAD GO SO LONG!? :O


The fact that Bryan Danielson is well... Bryan Danielson. 

No other explanation needed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

http://blog.peta.org/archives/VinceMcMahonLetter_5.pdf



> Bryan saves more than 100 animals a
> year, a feat far more impressive than any of Jack Swagger's
> "accomplishments."


lol'd


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Vince really has dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

haha I love the PETA endorsement letter.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

PETA apparently doesn't realize Tiffany is already currently fucking the least credible superstar in WWE history.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Danielson will definately be back, with this much demand for him and the constant chanting, they can't ignore it. It's very similar to how they re-signed Matt Hardy in 2005


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

instantclassic27 said:


> Danielson will definately be back, with this much demand for him and the constant chanting, they can't ignore it. It's very similar to how they re-signed Matt Hardy in 2005


The difference is that Matt felt the need to go crying all over the internet and Danielson still hasn't opened his mouth. This shows you how much people want him back.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know every detail about these indy bookings, so someone help me out.
> 
> Is Danielson coming either to Chicago or anywhere nearby? Surrounding states are included if need be.


h has a thread now in the other wrestling section it is much shorter and has his indy dates.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

well it's not like they can ignore the chants forever and if they're in Phily they will be a lot louder next week


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cena should sleep with Danielson's girlfriend. Now THAT will get the chants going.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, Now even PETA of all organisations want Danielson back in WWE. The Jack Swagger line in that letter to Vince i lol'd at.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

when danielson returns it will be epic!!!! i have officially become a fan


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't know every detail about these indy bookings, so someone help me out.
> 
> *Is Danielson coming either to Chicago or anywhere nearby?* Surrounding states are included if need be.


I hope that Danielson returns before Night of Champions. Night of Champions is at Allstate Arena only 10 minutes away from my house and I would get tickets for that if he was there around the time. Have him on that PPV card and you will get a great match out of him.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I hope that Danielson returns before Night of Champions. Night of Champions is at Allstate Arena only 10 minutes away from my house and I would get tickets for that if he was there around the time. Have him on that PPV card and you will get a great match out of him.





> Bryan's dates
> 
> 6/26- Chikara: Taylor, MI - Saturday
> 6/27- Chikara: Cleveland, OH - Sunday
> ...


Did anyone noticed that his indy dates are only on Friday, Saturday and Sunday? He has monday nights free  lol

And night of champions will be at 19/9 in the Allstate Arena, Danielson could be there as well!  We doesn't know! But rest assure that Bryan will be back to the WWE


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

The NEXUS theme song:

12 stones - we are one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> The NEXUS theme song:
> 
> 12 stones - we are one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or7AhqJMpQ4&feature=player_embedded#!


I was seriously expecting something far more badass for them.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

^ I don't mind the song too much. Grows on you. Way better than the season 1 theme song


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Mack Dolla Bill said:


> ^ I don't mind the song too much. Grows on you. Way better than the season 1 theme song


The song is utter shit for a group who are supposed to be badass. I was expecting some kind of rap song (just not to have ANOTHER rock song as theme) that made them look more dangerous.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> The song is utter shit for a group who are supposed to be badass. I was expecting some kind of rap song (just not to have ANOTHER rock song as theme) that made them look more dangerous.


Yeah i was expecting the to do a Samoa Joe with the rap theme thing as well. Don't get me wrong the song isnt bad i just was expecting more hardcorish rock song than that one. It sounds like some shit that be on one of those shows like The O.C.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like Nexus' theme and the whole meaning behind it that they are all one cohesive unit. Of course, it would be an even better song if Danielson was kicking people's heads in during it...


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> I really like Nexus' theme and the whole meaning behind it that they are all one cohesive unit. Of course, it would be an even better song if Danielson was kicking people's heads in during it...


I've really enjoyed the Nexus theme song, and.. Made me think, Danielson when he returns, he will side with nexus or, he will go against NEXUS?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guuuys!! the dirtsheets have pronounced themselves again:

From www.prowrestlingscoops.com:

"I'm told to expect a Bryan Danielson blog very shortly (likely this week) discussing his WWE release."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

adri17 said:


> The song is utter shit for a group who are supposed to be badass. I was expecting some kind of rap song (just not to have ANOTHER rock song as theme) that made them look more dangerous.


*Why would they have a rap song? Any type of rap song that would be badass would have to be edited every other word so it would defeat the purpose anyway.*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> I've really enjoyed the Nexus theme song, and.. Made me think, Danielson when he returns, he will side with nexus or, he will go against NEXUS?


Against obviously. If he returns in a smarky crowd he could get a humongous pop. I'd say a return at MSG to save Cena, Orton and another big face would be the best return he could get.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Maybe I missed something, but when did the NXT rookies become known as "The Nexus"? Is it just a name someone on here made up? or is it official?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

WWE treademarketed (spelling?) the name, it starts with N, the meaning fits,... well you don't have to be a genious.



LadyCroft said:


> *Why would they have a rap song? Any type of rap song that would be badass would have to be edited every other word so it would defeat the purpose anyway.*


I said that because I believe that we have enough rock theme songs (for the record I absolutely prefer rock over rap) and because I believe rap is way more popular and can connect more easily with the younger crowd.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao watch there be no Danielson blog,then they make up some bullshit as to why "we previously reported that Former WWE Superstar Bryan Danielson was going to make a blog discussing his WWE release,but for some reason has decided to hold off on speaking again" i hope something like that does happen just for the lulz.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Against obviously. If he returns in a smarky crowd he could get a humongous pop. I'd say a return at MSG to save Cena, Orton and another big face would be the best return he could get.


Oh Hell yeah! i agree with you, but could be at any time, since his indy dates are in days like Saturday, Friday and Sunday, which could give time to Bryan to work at RAW doesn't?



Rmx820 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but when did the NXT rookies become known as "The Nexus"? Is it just a name someone on here made up? or is it official?


Wade Barrett speaked about Nexus last night.. The WWE Universe is starting to call the nxt 7 as Nexus.... WWE trademarked the name Nexus.. and now they even have a theme song! 



adri17 said:


> WWE treademarketed (spelling?) the name, it starts with N, the meaning fits,... well you don't have to be a genious.
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because I believe that we have enough rock theme songs (for the record I absolutely prefer rock over rap) and because I believe rap is way more popular and can connect more easily with the younger crowd.


The 12 stone song we are one fits very well too with NEXUS.. the lyrics sad it all 



Victor_J said:


> :lmao watch there be no Danielson blog,then they make up some bullshit as to why "we previously reported that Former WWE Superstar Bryan Danielson was going to make a blog discussing his WWE release,but for some reason has decided to hold off on speaking again" i hope something like that does happen just for the lulz.


hahahahahahahahaha!! i wish that a thing like this could happen! Why if he made a blog entry, if he talks very much on Twitter than a blog.. strange don't?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Oh Hell yeah! i agree with you, but could be at any time, since his indy dates are in days like Saturday, Friday and Sunday, which could give time to Bryan to work at RAW doesn't?


I don't know, I forget wheather it's WWE or TNA that has this policy, but it is usually standard procedure to have released wrestlers fulfill all previously booked dates before returning, so it may not be even possible.

That being said, I hope with all this support, WWE rehires him as soon as they can get away with.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> I don't know, I forget wheather it's WWE or TNA that has this policy, but it is usually standard procedure to have released wrestlers fulfill all previously booked dates before returning, so it may not be even possible.
> 
> That being said, I hope with all this support, WWE rehires him as soon as they can get away with.


Dunno if Bryan could maybe work his indy dates and work for the WWE, but i really hope that he returns to the WWE, coz he deserve it a push to the moon!  Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan is $$$ for Vince Mcmahon, and i think that he knows this.. The Daniel Bryan Chants only began, they will become louder and louder! 
If Bryan goes to TNA he will job like Nigel, thing that i doesn't want.. In WWE he will side with the face side of WWE to go against Nexus, and climb the ladders to a World Champion(Tag/IC or US/WWE or World) and we all gonna cheer for him! don't?


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

That 12 Stone song is a bag of shit. I hate it when they just pluck a random song off a rock album that they're being paid to plug.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Dunno if Bryan could maybe work his indy dates and work for the WWE, but i really hope that he returns to the WWE, coz he deserve it a push to the moon!  Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan is $$$ for Vince Mcmahon, and i think that he knows this.. The Daniel Bryan Chants only began, they will become louder and louder!
> If Bryan goes to TNA he will job like Nigel, thing that i doesn't want.. In WWE he will side with the face side of WWE to go against Nexus, and climb the ladders to a World Champion(Tag/IC or US/WWE or World) and we all gonna cheer for him! don't?


Wohohoa! Hold on there, Steely Dan! We don't even know if Bryan wants to even COME back yet. =p

andlike i said, im pretty sure he has booking dates to fill first. how do we know the NXT angle will even last till then?

I think someone's getting their hopes up a tad early yet. =)


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

So 478 pages later, no-one has actually a damn clue what is going on, apart from BS dirtsheet rumours. Nice.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Wohohoa! Hold on there, Steely Dan! We don't even know if Bryan wants to even COME back yet. =p
> 
> andlike i said, im pretty sure he has booking dates to fill first. how do we know the NXT angle will even last till then?
> 
> I think someone's getting their hopes up a tad early yet. =)


Lulz! This Bryan Danielson thing is getting me anxious! hahaha, to talk for real, i sincerely dunno what's gonna happen, but this Nexus storyline could continue!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

PowPow said:


> So 478 pages later, no-one has actually a damn clue what is going on, apart from BS dirtsheet rumours. Nice.


We could continue with the rumors till 500 pages, and we won't have a damn clue about what's going on.. The dirtsheets will always be guiding us for the next few weeks..

This thread will always be rising cuz we are all talking about BRYAN F'N DANIELSON!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

PowPow said:


> So 478 pages later, no-one has actually a damn clue what is going on, apart from BS dirtsheet rumours. Nice.


No, it's not that many. This thread is originally from the NXT section, they just keep adding every Danielson post into this one for the last 2.5 months. You ever notice that the first post was made 2 months before he was fired fpalm


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, a Chris Jericho interview for AOL Funhouse the part when he talks about Bryan Danielson:

*What's your thoughts about the Bryan Danielson situation because that's really blown up of him getting released?*

I think he got caught in a crossfire. I think he was the scapegoat for somebody getting angry at the choke thing. Obviously, that's been a hot button topic for years. I don't think he did it maliciously. I don't think Vince (McMahon) fired him maliciously. I think it was one of those things where hands were tied and somebody got angry from somewhere and they had to make a knee jerk decision to do that. I think it hurts the NXT group because it's great right now when you have seven animals ganging up on one guy. That's a great visual but when it comes down, at some point they're going to have to wrestle. At some point, somebody's going to have to wrestle. And Wade Barrett is good but Danielson was the gem and could go out there and have five star matches with anybody. And they don't have that right now. That's the one thing I think is a little bit of a weak link in the NXT chain is the fact that they don't have that. So losing Bryan is going to be, it's going to be a blow. Hopefully, they'll bring him back at some point because he's a great guy and a great talent. I worked with him for about six minutes on the first NXT but it was a great match and I would love to work with him more and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels that way,

*With the company now being PG rated, was there ever any kind of adjustment period for you that you felt? That goes into this whole thing with Danielson.*

Yeah, Not me. I was never really the big swearing guy. I had a couple of things - ass clown, shut the hell up and stuff like that. If you're creative and you're smart and intelligent, there's a million more where that came from. No choking – fine. No chopping – fine. It takes two or three matches to get used to it but that's it. And no choking, that's no blatant choking with a wire or tie. I mean, it's still wrestling. That's one of the reasons why I'm still on top. I've been able to adapt to the changes anywhere I've gone. And PG, I think, is a great idea. To me, the Attitude Era was stupid. Hot Lesbian Action and Meat with a (expletive) (expletive) in his pants because he has a (expletive) and Mark Henry getting a (expletive) from a guy and necrophilia. That's not entertaining by anybody's standards. That's just stupid and I never liked that stuff. For me, for them to go family oriented, I'm all for it. It's family oriented but in this day and age where you can still go out there and have kick ass matches. It's still edgy, there's still great characters. I've got no problem with it. I like it much better than the Attitude Era because I thought the Attitude Era was just childish, dropping (expletive) on each another and stuff. C'mon, that's not funny if you're five years old


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

> There were a lot of Daniel Bryan chants in Bridgeport, CT last night, but WWE's production team muffled them from showing up loudly on the broadcast.


http://pwinsider.com/article/48562/wwe-news-and-notes.html?p=1


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

People still naive to think he isn't fired then yeah? Brilliant.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Word said:


> People still naive to think he isn't fired then yeah? Brilliant.


In this case, i'm in the boat that he IS RELEASED.. but he will return


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

jaffakeksi said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/48562/wwe-news-and-notes.html?p=1


I've watched raw and heard very well the Daniel Bryan Chants.. lol, Vince is feeling that Bryan is $$$$ don't?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's Certanly getting the Matt Hardy '05 treatment!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

To those wondering if Danielson will work indy dates as well as work for the WWE, the answer is no. Vince rarely lets guys work indy dates and I doubt he'd allow a guy that's this new to the company. The only people I can think of are Lawler, who doesn't really count, and Carlito when he was with the company and worked a few shows in his dad's promotion.

As for his alignment when he gets back, I'd love to see him remain as the psychotic heel but have a feeling he'll come back as a mega face with the way people are clamoring for him. Hell, he could even be an anti-hero type face like Orton is with the support he's been getting if they want him to keep the badass element of his character.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> He's Certanly getting the Matt Hardy '05 treatment!


I think that he's getting a better treatment than Matt '05 treatment! lol. The IWC exploded when Bryan was fired!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> To those wondering if Danielson will work indy dates as well as work for the WWE, the answer is no. Vince rarely lets guys work indy dates and I doubt he'd allow a guy that's this new to the company. The only people I can think of are Lawler, who doesn't really count, and Carlito when he was with the company and worked a few shows in his dad's promotion.
> 
> As for his alignment when he gets back, I'd love to see him remain as the psychotic heel but have a feeling he'll come back as a mega face with the way people are clamoring for him. Hell, he could even be an anti-hero type face like Orton is with the support he's been getting if they want him to keep the badass element of his character.


I think that mega face or heel the people will cheer for Bryan! The IWC will explode when he makes his big return after his indy dates!  The indy dates btw will be good for him to avoid ring rust, and we all gonna chant "You're gonna get your f'n head kicked in"!!

And i think like Ryan Clark from www.prowrestlingscoops.com, i think that they're gonna wait till the 89 day from the 90 day no compete clause to hire him back with mooooooore money 

In main time, the "Daniel Bryan Chants" will grown very much, what are your thoughts enforcer?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> To those wondering if Danielson will work indy dates as well as work for the WWE, the answer is no. Vince rarely lets guys work indy dates and I doubt he'd allow a guy that's this new to the company. The only people I can think of are Lawler, who doesn't really count, and Carlito when he was with the company and worked a few shows in his dad's promotion.
> 
> As for his alignment when he gets back, I'd love to see him remain as the psychotic heel but have a feeling he'll come back as a mega face with the way people are clamoring for him. Hell, he could even be an anti-hero type face like Orton is with the support he's been getting if they want him to keep the badass element of his character.


agreed. the WWE didn't even allow rey mysterio to present an award which was his namesake on a lucha promotion.

He is going to definatly used when he gets back either as a face or heel he is going to be big. I would prefer heel because that's what the smarks like.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> agreed. the WWE didn't even allow rey mysterio to present an award which was his namesake on a lucha promotion.
> 
> He is going to definatly used when he gets back either as a face or heel he is going to be big. I would prefer heel because that's what the smarks like.


i was listening to wzr radio and they are saying that Danielson will be back at the 89 day of his 90 day clause. 
Vince didn't wanna fire him, and for this situation they won't hand Bryan to TNA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Summerslam would be perfect for him to return, the fact that WWE wants to make this event the Wrestlemania of Summer, it would be epic.(plus im going to the event and want to see it live lol)


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Summerslam would be perfect for him to return, the fact that WWE wants to make this event the Wrestlemania of Summer, it would be epic.(plus im going to the event and want to see it live lol)


Good choice as well.. and the indy dates of bryan will end at 8/8 so at summerslam 15/8, could be a good venue for his return!  maybe a sheamus-barrett match, and bryan interferes on behalf of sheamus, to restart the feud against nexus? or maybe at Night of Champions, the 90 days clause will end, and in a WWE title match with Barrett, Cena and Sheamus, bryan could interfere in cena's behalf maybe? we don't know, let's wait Bryan's return or not


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've read a column from the site www.pwtorch.com about Bryan, and i kinda agreed with the columnist opinion:

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/keymoment/article_42073.shtml


Watch it guys


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm hoping Danielson gets back on TV be it WWE,TNA,or ROH,but it'll be hilarious come the 89th day,and no Bryan Danielson. I wonder what the dirtsheets would have to say to that? But yeah i hope Danielson returns as a mega heel than a mega face tbh. Imagine him coming in to help a major face like John Cena or Randy Orton,then bam he kicks them in the head out of no where the heat he'd receive would be incredible.


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

So many Daniel Bryan chants at the Smackdown/NXT tapings in Manchester tonight. A lot of people were into it.


----------



## xboxguy (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't think Jim Ross is the type to just fuel speculation, but he posted a somewhat cryptic tweet saying "does Bryan email? The new Raw GM does."

Food for thought


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I just found this video on youtube, so I'm posting it for newer fans who may not have seen Danielson's work. There's some interesting stuff in here like the "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD KICKED IN" chants, and him actually "kicking" Morishima's head in, so now anyone who has wondered can see him acting out the catchphrase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMEhifADUn8


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dabossb said:


> I just found this video on youtube, so I'm posting it for newer fans who may not have seen Danielson's work. There's some interesting stuff in here like the "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD KICKED IN" chants, and him actually "kicking" Morishima's head in, so now anyone who has wondered can see him acting out the catchphrase.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMEhifADUn8


this just reminds me how much i wish he had shaved his head before showing up on NXT


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

xboxguy said:


> Don't think Jim Ross is the type to just fuel speculation, but he posted a somewhat cryptic tweet saying "does Bryan email? The new Raw GM does."
> 
> Food for thought


He was just saying the Danielson is RAW GM theory is bullshit,because even JR knows enough that Danielson himself said he's no internet person. Some people are just fucking idiotic when it comes to desperation really.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

xboxguy said:


> Don't think Jim Ross is the type to just fuel speculation, but he posted a somewhat cryptic tweet saying "does Bryan email? The new Raw GM does."
> 
> Food for thought


Only speculation.. sincerely, Bryan isn't the new GM.. could Jim Ross be the new GM?



Victor_J said:


> He was just saying the Danielson is RAW GM theory is bullshit,because even JR knows enough that Danielson himself said he's no internet person. Some people are just fucking idiotic when it comes to desperation really.


Indeed, is bullshit, conspiracy theory.. Danielson will return, as a wrestler(mega face/mega heel) it doesn't matter, were gonna cheer him


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think JR is the new GM. He's said before that he thinks the TV GM role is played out,and he's previously shot down JR/RAW GM rumors before. The NXT storyline just keeps on getting better & better though.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Only speculation.. sincerely, Bryan isn't the new GM.. could Jim Ross be the new GM?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, is bullshit, conspiracy theory.. Danielson will return, as a wrestler(mega face/mega heel) it doesn't matter, were gonna cheer him


Mega-Face is the only way to go


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Nobody is the GM yet. This is WWE's way to cover for them not having one.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I don't think JR is the new GM. He's said before that he thinks the TV GM role is played out,and he's previously shot down JR/RAW GM rumors before. The NXT storyline just keeps on getting better & better though.


I've heard from the WZR Radio program today that they're speculating that Jerry Lawler could be the new GM.. who knows? 



perro said:


> Mega-Face is the only way to go


Face or Heel i'd cheer him! But i think that he'll return as a mega-face as Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan to side with the face side to go against Nexus  And kick some heads too don't?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

septurum said:


> Nobody is the GM yet. This is WWE's way to cover for them not having one.


:lmao that'd be hilarious if true. I'm hoping the new GM of RAW is Vickie Guerrero,it could lead to Dolph Ziggler possibly moving to RAW for a push if we go by what went down on the SD spoilers


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Vickie was the GM for like one Raw a while back.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao that'd be hilarious if true. I'm hoping the new GM of RAW is Vickie Guerrero,it could lead to Dolph Ziggler possibly moving to RAW for a push if we go by what went down on the SD spoilers


Vickie as GM is pure awesomness, she is a heat magnet!! And please with Dolph and no Daisy dukes! lol


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just hope that people stop to speculate Bryan as the GM! Bryan will return as a wrestleeer!! Wrestleer!! to kick some heads in!! The GM of Raw could be:

Stephanie Mcmahon with HHH as heel
HHH setting a swerve of him bein the leader of Nexus
Paul Heyman(IWC exploding)
Abraham Washington(the guy needs it )
Vickie Guerrero(With Dolph and no daisy dukes)
Jerry the King Lawler(Maybe as heel)
JR(Maybe too??)
Paul Bearer(This is for tha LuLz)
Paul Roma
William Regal(to form an alliance with Nexus)
Vince Mcmahon(One huge swerve?)
Shane Mcmahon(WOW)
Hornswoggle(Pidgeon shit as GM?)

We all don't know.. speculations.. only time will tell the truth!! but, let's enjoy the NEXUS storyline.. i'm loving it!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahahahahah.. guys.. look what i've saw in a 411mania.com report of RAW in the comments, sincerely, there are people who believe that Bryan wasn't fired lol..



> "anonymous GM = Daniel Bryan... giving cole directions? signing NXT wrestlers. it's all starting to come together. Bryan was behind the limo attack on bret hart too. bryan was the limo driver. and now NXT beat up Vince. Bryan Danielson is behind this. ever since Bryan was on WWE he was shooting on WWE and attacking cole and beating up on Miz and everyone in his sights. Bryan is calling the shots on this NXT storyline. Bryan getting fired was just a WORK. they did this cause Bryan is well known in the Internet wrestling community, so they "fired him" to make it look like he is done but he is still apart of this storyline..."
> 
> Wow. This is the ONLY time where I'm hoping/begging/praying that a fantasy booking scenario comes true because it is BRILLIANT! Please, make this happen...let us all hope that his indy dates are just a work to throw us off the trail...
> 
> Posted By: Scott_NM (Guest) on June 22, 2010 at 05:12 PM


what are your thoughts on that? lol


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

^ While I believe that that would be awesome, I think that makes very little sense, if any. This GM has to be someone that McMahon trusts enough to make him the GM and that would probably be the mastermind behind the Nexus invasion.

Also, I can't wait until the Chikara event on the 26th to see if and what Danielson says about this.


----------



## xboxguy (Jun 22, 2009)

Good Lord, victor j, did you run out of Xanax or what? Take some deep breaths and calm down, you're gonna have a heart attack!

I never said I thought he was going to be the new GM, I just posted part of a Jim Ross tweet hoping to hear some thoughts. 

Breathe in, breathe out. Breathe in, breathe out.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I wasn't refering to you when i said that brah. I was refering to the people who still haven't coped with Bryan Danielson's release not being a work,but it was my fault for not wording that bit of the post properly.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's kinda funny to watch some comments on this dirtsheets sites who make some reports, they have some bizarre theorys who makes me lulz

BTW what are your thoughts on the new gm?




> Stephanie Mcmahon with HHH as heel
> HHH setting a swerve of him bein the leader of Nexus
> Paul Heyman(IWC exploding)
> Abraham Washington(the guy needs it )
> ...


----------



## Cortexmelon (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking about Bryan being GM, and it is logical. Nexus is smart, they planned a lot, imagine this. They planned before the first attack to "remove" Bryan from the group the week after because he would "have remorse". They knew Bret wouldn't give them contracts, and knew that he would likely be kicked out and that Wade would be fired. They knew Vince would fire Bret if he made a mistake, so they beat up Bret, and then used the time he was gone to attack the main event at F4W. Then Nexus could've talked to Vince before he hired someone else, or even before all this happened, just so Vince could get back at Bret. Nexus would tell Vince they want Bryan as the new GM of Raw, and given Vince's approval of Bryan (I don't know if he did/does kayfabe wise or not), and so begins the Bryan Danielson GM Reign.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Bryan being GM isn't logical,it isnt logical at all. First of all Bryan Danielson isn't an internet person,so why would he communicate via e-mail? All logic to this theory ends here,but i'll continue. Second of all he's suppose to be a rookie why in God's name would Vince McMahon give a rookie complete power of the flagship? Third Vince seemed to have been in on the NXT thing until they beat his ass,so again why would he give a rookie complete power over RAW after already knowing they're already powerful?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I posted this on another thread as to why Jericho is the new GM:




adri17 said:


> So he talks with somebody who's the GM on the phone just for the lulz? Yeah, sure.
> 
> To answer the question: I have no fucking idea who it could be. It's obvious he's a heel (a bigger one than Vince since he obviously made the NXT7 attack him), thus eliminates JR, Rock and HBK(they wouldn't be booed even in Canada anymore), he uses the internet to communicate, thus eliminating HHH (seriously, it wouldn't make sense,, he doesn't even have a twitter account). It all leads to believe it's Cole, but he was there when Vince was talking on the phone so it's not him.
> Considering all that I'd say Jericho. He's on a "retirement" storyline (well, kinda), gets the matches he wants (he got every rematch with Bourne he asked for), in kayfabe he doesn't have a good relationship with Hart, uses the internet, would like to help Barrett and is a big heel. To me, Jericho is the only choice left and the only logic one.


But now that I think about it a little bit more, it could also be Regal, though maybe they'll prefer to use a bigger heel like Jericho.
For the moment, I was right calling that Vince was the masterminds from the beginning...


----------



## Cortexmelon (Jul 26, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Bryan being GM isn't logical,it isnt logical at all. First of all Bryan Danielson isn't an internet person,so why would he communicate via e-mail? All logic to this theory ends here,but i'll continue. Second of all he's suppose to be a rookie why in God's name would Vince McMahon give a rookie complete power of the flagship? Third Vince seemed to have been in on the NXT thing until they beat his ass,so again why would he give a rookie complete power over RAW after already knowing they're already powerful?


Well, its kinda obvious he does, he has a twitter after all, and they mentioned him tweeting once or twice on NXT.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah,but the thing is he probably only had an e-mail made BECAUSE of his Twitter. Also remember that Danielson said the WWE MADE his Twitter account,so it wasn't like he had a choice in the matter. In fact i wouldn't doubt it if Danielson only uses his e-mail for his Twitter & official website that he JUST NOW launched.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I posted this on another thread as to why Jericho is the new GM


Jericho being GM is actually very logical tbh. With his upcoming game show on ABC he'll have to travel back & fourth for WWE TV & the ABC tapings,so being GM of RAW would limit his ring work,and he'd be avoiding most physical involvement & wouldn't be vulnerable to injuries or anything like that,and it wouldn't add any unneeded stress doing double duty.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Bryan being GM isn't logical,it isnt logical at all. First of all Bryan Danielson isn't an internet person,so why would he communicate via e-mail? All logic to this theory ends here,but i'll continue. Second of all he's suppose to be a rookie why in God's name would Vince McMahon give a rookie complete power of the flagship? Third Vince seemed to have been in on the NXT thing until they beat his ass,so again why would he give a rookie complete power over RAW after already knowing they're already powerful?


you may or not know that i'm a bryan fan and i agree with you. first off, it's too early. if you've looked at bryan's schedule, he has too much going on for this angle to happen. i was actually leaning towards this being triple h since but that wouldn't help a heel change at all. it could be taker but i don't like that idea either. i don't care. what i do like is that WWE has been less predictable lately so i welcome it all the way. they also didn't focus at all on who the limo driver is so maybe we'll see that surface later, but then again, they could play it off as 'just' a limo driver NXT hired

i'm still hoping bryan comes back so we can see what can happen.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I posted this on another thread as to why Jericho is the new GM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we know it's a heel? On nxt he said the nexus will face the apppropriate consequences,. Now, he could be rewarding them, and become leader of nexus, or he could be a face-tweener and be against thrm


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> How do we know it's a heel? On nxt he said the nexus will face the apppropriate consequences,. Now, he could be rewarding them, and become leader of nexus, or he could be a face-tweener and be against thrm


Appropiate consequences could mean eithor good or bad consequences (doubting that them are heels is stupid, so the man who rules them must be a heel too). Who tells you that the GM didn't tell the NXT7 to beat up Vince? They're obviously starting another rivalry with the Hart Dinasty over the tag belts (at least I think so) so he may reguard them with a title match at MITB...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

At this point I have come to the conclusion that Abraham Washington is going to be the man behind all of this, and the new GM of RAW. Washington is familiar with all these people from NXT as they are all from FCW, and taking out the CEO of the company will make Vince respect Abraham, thus staying as permanent GM of RAW. 

If not Washington, then I'm going with Shane McMahon. We haven't heard from him in a long time, and it was rumored he went to puruse other things outside of the professional wrsetling world. It is possible that this is Shane's revenge, and obvious opportunity to take the WWE from his father's control, and take it in to a new direction.


----------



## QQ3 (Jun 23, 2010)

i hope WWE will bring Danielson back, he's the best in the world 4 real


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

truk83 said:


> At this point I have come to the conclusion that Abraham Washington is going to be the man behind all of this, and the new GM of RAW. Washington is familiar with all these people from NXT as they are all from FCW, and taking out the CEO of the company will make Vince respect Abraham, thus staying as permanent GM of RAW.
> 
> If not Washington, then I'm going with Shane McMahon. We haven't heard from him in a long time, and it was rumored he went to puruse other things outside of the professional wrsetling world. It is possible that this is Shane's revenge, and obvious opportunity to take the WWE from his father's control, and take it in to a new direction.


I Think that Abraham Washington could be the logical choice, since they were talking of him been the GM since speculating Bret Hart, so hiring nexus to RAW could be an indicate of Washington taking things by storm!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Did u guys saw the pwtorch article adress that i've sent to you?


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

BTW, it's still remains 79 or 78 days till Bryan Danielson's 90 day contract? lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I presnt to you these two Ideas:

- Suppose "Technicly" Bryan isn't the GM...suppose they are just having this computer send out automated emails pre-planned by the writers...but the fans don't know this. they think there is actually a GM pulling the strings, but they dunno who.

then, AFTER the 90 days, they can claim that the gm will be revealed....as danielson. 

that way they can involve him in the NXT stuff without him, A: Appearing on TV, and B: loosing any fan reaction when he returns. they can say he helped out NXT this whole time in kayfabe, while still fulfilling his indy dates and being under the 90 day clause! 

Just a thought. =p




But we must also considder this: 



What Does BRYAN want?? how do we know he doesn't hate the WWE with a passion after the tie thing? Maybe its just me, but if i were fired doing something I THOUGHT was ok, and that was ENHANCING the story, all when it wasnt my fault and due to bullshit censorship, i'd never wanna work for that company Again...


For all we know, He may even go to TNA....


*IWC Explodes*

Kidding XD


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> I presnt to you these two Ideas:
> 
> - Suppose "Technicly" Bryan isn't the GM...suppose they are just having this computer send out automated emails pre-planned by the writers...but the fans don't know this. they think there is actually a GM pulling the strings, but they dunno who.
> 
> ...


Bryan, thank goodness isn't the GM.. He is doing some indy dates, to avoid the ring rust, but in the backstage, they are preparing his return, because it wasn't Vince's fault the releasing of Bryan Danielson, it was a higher power who made the call to Vince, Vince explained the situation to Bryan, and told him that he will be back when this thing blows out, and that's why he has indy dates. I think that WWE will wait till the 89th day to rehire Danielson, cause Vince, now knows that Danielson = $$$$, with the Daniel Bryan Chants, the IWC and PETA support, he will rehire Bryan, and give him the continuation to his push to the moon, maybe as face or heel, i think as a face, to side with Cena and the Faces to confront Nexus, and the GM of RAW, the man responsible of the hiring of NEXUS, ABRAHAM WASHINGTON(Just Speculation, but i think that is gonna happen)


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

revolutiongen23 said:


> BTW, it's still remains 79 or 78 days till Bryan Danielson's 90 day contract? lol


Don't you understand that a '90 day non-*compete* clause' means that he can't work for a *competing* company for 90 days after his release date.

Its nothing to do with when he can or can't be re-hired by WWE.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.bryandanielson.tv/

Looks like Danielson will be busy the whole summer....


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Don't you understand that a '90 day non-*compete* clause' means that he can't work for a *competing* company for 90 days after his release date.
> 
> Its nothing to do with when he can or can't be re-hired by WWE.


I've expressed bad lol.. how many days left from his 90 day non-compete clause? 79 or 78? i wanna update my sig, that's why i've asked  sorry!



4hisdamnself said:


> http://www.bryandanielson.tv/
> 
> Looks like Danielson will be busy the whole summer....


Dragon been busy in all summer.. makes very good for avoiding ring rust


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

i dunno, i have a feeling he doesm't wanna come back...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Beatles123 said:


> i dunno, i have a feeling he doesm't wanna come back...


based on....


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> i dunno, i have a feeling he doesm't wanna come back...


if he didn't want to comeback, didn't the dirtsheets would talk about this? lol.. and even Danielson, could expressed and bashed WWE?

My think is that Danielson will return to the WWE.. Vince knows that he is =$$$ and it wasn't Vince's fault the firing, was a higher power, which Vince tried to prevent the Danielson firing, but couldn't, and explained to Bryan that he will return after this thing blows out!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

im saying that based on my pesemistic nature lol. but really, bryan hasnt issued any statement yet on HIS side of the sstory, so he may know more than we do. all we know is that he is released and that the WWE would LIKE to rehire him AT SOME POINT. we dont know how soon, but i would think vince would be pretty damn pissed to lose him to TNA...lol.

but as far as what is confirmed goes, it all depends on what danielson wants.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Bryan being GM isn't logical,it isnt logical at all. *First of all Bryan Danielson isn't an internet person,so why would he communicate via e-mail?* All logic to this theory ends here,but i'll continue. Second of all he's suppose to be a rookie why in God's name would Vince McMahon give a rookie complete power of the flagship? Third Vince seemed to have been in on the NXT thing until they beat his ass,so again why would he give a rookie complete power over RAW after already knowing they're already powerful?


:lmao Oh God, this might be one of the stupidest argument points I've ever heard


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://nodq.com/wwe/279327568.shtml

fpalm This sums up how much the dirtsheets really know about whats going on apparently spittings been banned from the wwe for years and vince hates it

Years? their was spitting in the wwe only a few months ago and guess who did it VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Swag said:


> :lmao Oh God, this might be one of the stupidest argument points I've ever heard


Quite logical by victor Js standards


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> :lmao Oh God, this might be one of the stupidest argument points I've ever heard


Stupid? Didn't JR just use the same point when that bullshit rumor started? Enough said.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> Stupid? Didn't JR just use the same point when that bullshit rumor started? Enough said.


He uses a twitter account, he does use email, and has just opened his own website. So I would say that he is something of an "internet person".


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Like i said earlier if it wasn't for the fact that WWE made Danielson's Twitter account he probably wouldn't have even made an e-mail,so again he didn't even really have a choice.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Like i said earlier if it wasn't for the fact that WWE made Danielson's Twitter account he probably wouldn't have even made an e-mail,so again he didn't even really have a choice.


I hear he gets indy bookings by carrier pigeon


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> im saying that based on my pesemistic nature lol. but really, bryan hasnt issued any statement yet on HIS side of the sstory, so he may know more than we do. all we know is that he is released and that the WWE would LIKE to rehire him AT SOME POINT. we dont know how soon, but i would think vince would be pretty damn pissed to lose him to TNA...lol.
> 
> but as far as what is confirmed goes, it all depends on what danielson wants.



Yeah.. but vince won't lose him to TNA, it will be a loss for the both.. since if danielson went to TNA, he would job to abyss like wolfe is doing



Swag said:


> :lmao Oh God, this might be one of the stupidest argument points I've ever heard


hehe


SJFC said:


> http://nodq.com/wwe/279327568.shtml
> 
> fpalm This sums up how much the dirtsheets really know about whats going on apparently spittings been banned from the wwe for years and vince hates it
> 
> Years? their was spitting in the wwe only a few months ago and guess who did it VINCE MCMAHON!


Dirtsheets can say anything, but we doesn't know if its true.. Sincerely, i prefer to believe in what bryan would talk, besides the dirtsheets, all they know is speculate!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I hear he gets indy bookings by carrier pigeon


Wow, he's catching up to the times. Used to be smoke signals.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my... Savannah got released, I'm calling it right now that this is a work


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

my fellow new yorkers 



> @NYWCWRESTLING Former WWE Superstar Bryan Danielson is coming to NYWC August 14th & 28th!!!


zack ryder, trent barretta, curt hawkins ... BRYAN DANIELSON??

i'm definitely going to go


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

If Danielson doesn't comeback, well i really don't care cause IMO he had a great run with the awesome promo when he talked about politics, Vince McMahon liking big guys, and WWE pushing wrestlers they made themselves, knocking Cole, spitting in Cena's face and kick him and the fans are chanting his name.... i m not worried about Danielson's futur. 

On other hand WWE looking like total morons, they fired the best technical wrestler they had since Kurt Angle cause he choked a announcer with A FUCKING TIE


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> If Danielson doesn't comeback, well i really don't care cause IMO he had a great run with the awesome promo when he talked about politics, Vince McMahon liking big guys, and WWE pushing wrestlers they made themselves, knocking Cole, spitting in Cena's face and kick him and the fans are chanting his name.... i m not worried about Danielson's futur.
> 
> On other hand WWE looking like total morons, they fired the best technical wrestler they had since Kurt Angle cause he choked a announcer with A FUCKING TIE


Agreed 100% with that, but i have to add to this that Danielson, could be back or not, as mega face/heel or not, and take a stand to nexus! 
Vince knows that bryan = $$$, so.. when this Firing thing gets over, he'll be rehired, that's what i think, and what we have with the dirtsheet facts


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

ok, forget this Danielson crap. WWE has fired Savannah........Savannah. Lets get the ball rolling on getting her rehired pronto. Someone tweet John Cena, and I'll start ordering the rubber ducks.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> ok, forget this Danielson crap. WWE has fired *Savannah*........Savannah. Lets get the ball rolling on getting her rehired pronto. Someone tweet John Cena, and I'll start ordering the rubber ducks.


Who!?.......


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I hear he gets indy bookings by carrier pigeon


fpalm ever hear of a phone brah?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> fpalm ever hear of a phone brah?


fpalm Ever hear of sarcasm brah?

(sometimes it's really not that hard to detect over the internet)


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> fpalm Ever hear of sarcasm brah?
> 
> (sometimes it's really not that hard to detect over the internet)


I don't think he was being sarcastic,brah. There's a difference between a joke & sarcasm i think it's safe to say what he was using was a joke,just sayin'.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

Just received this on my telegraph:



From BryanDanielson.TV said:


> To get more information on booking Bryan Danielson email [email protected]


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

WillTheBloody said:


> Just received this on my telegraph:


does he do birthday parties... :lmao:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Bryan Danielson at anyone's birthday party would make 'em a happy son of a bitch.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Danielson posted on his Twitter



> bryandanielson I'm gearing up for my first independent show Saturday for @chikarapro in Taylor, MI. Me vs. Eddie Kingston. Submissions and head kicking!


Kicking heads in and submissions sounds great to me!! haha


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Agreed 100% with that, but i have to add to this that Danielson, could be back or not, as mega face/heel or not, and take a stand to nexus! *
> Vince knows that bryan = $$$, so.. when this Firing thing gets over, he'll be rehired, that's what i think,* and what we have with the dirtsheet facts


And you've posted this thought 200 times in this thread. Just stop.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> And you've posted this thought 200 times in this thread. Just stop.


okey dokey, i'm out of arguments, lol :S, sorry!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Currently LOLing at those who said this was a work.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Currently LOLing at those who said this was a work.


heey! i was in that boat of being a work! lol
But the release is legit indeed! Just waiting if he will return, by those arguments that i've shown 201 times in this thread and i don't want to tire anyone speaking for the 202 time lol! 
All in the good sport of Wrestling!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> my fellow new yorkers
> 
> 
> zack ryder, trent barretta, curt hawkins ... BRYAN DANIELSON??
> ...


Isn't think Mikey Whipwreck's promotion?

Barreta, Ryder and Hawkins are all Whipwreck students...I think. I don't think they actually appear on the NYWC shows anymore. I very much doubt WWE would allow that. They're just alumni.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Isn't think Mikey Whipwreck's promotion?
> 
> Barreta, Ryder and Hawkins are all Whipwreck students...I think. I don't think they actually appear on the NYWC shows anymore. I very much doubt WWE would allow that. They're just alumni.


yes it is and yes ryder, baretta, and hawkins were students of nywc and trained by whipwreck.

i know they're not allowed to go back but whipwreck will probably milk it with having 'former wwe superstar daniel bryan' on posters to attract more attention like this










nywc puts up a fun show, hopefully i get tickets to this. you'd think danielson's name will sell like hot cakes


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

jim cornette

Why he believes that the WWE made Bryan Danielson a "scapegoat" and whether we will see "The American Dragon" back in Ring of Honor following his release from World Wrestling Entertainment: "The news was put out what Friday night at about 8 or 9. WWE, knowing that they were making a decision that was probably off the charts in terms of stupidity, and they made an innocent guy a scapegoat for something who knows what, they fired Bryan Danielson for choking somebody in an wrestling angle.

"What are they going to do next? Are they gonna fire Wolfgang Puck for using chicken in a chicken dish? Are they gonna fire Magic Johnson for dribbling a basketball? Somebody made Bryan Danielson a scapegoat because of their PG rating, or their Senate run, or any number of things that the WWE are into now, trying to get away from the stigma of them being professional wrestling promoters, which they are but they won't admit it, and they are taking one of the brightest young talents in the business, who has a lot of fans, and they pissed them all off.

"I don't understand it. As to whether Bryan will be in Ring of Honor, of course we would love to have him back, and of course/on the same token, since he has just been released, he's obviously under one of their non-compete clauses, which I would love to someone challenge one of those in court one day. It's just another example of 'We're gonna go to the zoo and scoop up a handful of monkey feces, and we're gonna throw it in the face of every wrestling fan,' because we will continue to give you all of this child-like, inane, inconsequential pablum we give you on television every week, but when we accidentally hit the somebody that people want to see, we're gonna screw that up as quickly as possible. It's ridiculous. I would love to see Bryan Danielson back in Ring of Honor." 

ha ha ha Cornette is the man


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Jim Cornette is a moron, in reality.

Daniel Bryan will be back in WWE eventually.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

The Sinner said:


> Jim Cornette is a moron, in reality.
> 
> Daniel Bryan will be back in WWE eventually.


Agreed, he makes good points sometimes. But his hate for everything but what he is doing at that very moment, wether it be WWE, TNA, or whatever is so stupid.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

better ranting on the computer than slapping someone in the face for cornette


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jim should go back to making death threats to Vince Russo and eating Wendy's Double Cheese Burgers. Atleast at those times he was being productive.

The situation between the WWE is a complex one. The WWE needs Danielson and Danielson needs the WWE. And while he has been fired for now, Danielson has handled the situation beautifully. A lesser man would have exploded and tried to shoot on everyone under the sun in one of those videos. But Danielson kept his cool. Vince too tried to handle the situation as well as possible. He fired Danielson yes but he also knows how much of an asset that man is.

The WWE needs someone of Danielson's caliber to give more amazing matches, wow the crowds, and help bring back alot of smarkish audiences. And Danielson needs the big leagues. Hes already done it all. ROH? Why go back? Everyone has been beaten. The Indie Scene knows you're the best in the world. I know it. The ROH fans know it. The only people that dont are the WWE Universe. You need to come back ASAP and show the world who you are and why they call you the Greatest Wrestler on the planet.

I certainly hope this situation works out for the best.


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

I think if vince wanted to keep him he would have unless of course there is someone vince answers to..

It would be interesting to find out who makes vince mcmahon his bitch?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The higher power?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Cornette is fucking' awesome. A man after my own heart, says what he wants, when he wants without being scared of what other people will think. The guy is one of the greatest minds in the business. TNA's greatest ever TV moment was entirely created and moulded by him.

As for Danielson, I'll wait for him to return, but I don't think it will be for a while after his 90 days. Hopefully he comes straight back to TV.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

incase anyone wants to know, danielson will face the greek god papadon and maverick tony nese

btw is it me or didn't papadon get a wwe contract or was it a tryout??


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Danielson mark list:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=501853


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

PowPow said:


> Danielson mark list:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=501853


Fuck yeah! I'm third!! lol at revolutiongen23, he only posts here :lmao


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Fuck yeah! I'm third!! lol at revolutiongen23, he only posts here :lmao


lmao! man, when we're talking about Bryan Danielson's firing, i only get my focus on this subject! lol! and btw, 225 times.. i'm really surprised with myself ROFL!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has "NO" personality*



marleysghost said:


> Sorry, LadyCroft. I know you mean well, and Daniel Bryan has a considerable number of supporters, but that video clip was nothing special. I wish DB well; he can wrestle, there is no arguing with that, but personality-wise he is lacking - sorry. I feel that putting up a video clip like that actually works against DB, rather than for him. Microphone skills, and working the crowd is not one of his strong points.


Have you forgotten the "American Dragon" persona?


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> trying to get away from the stigma of them being professional wrestling promoters, which they are but they won't admit it


This is particularly true and it's unfortunate that because the WWE has so many outside interests it's actually proving detrimental to what made the WWE in the first place.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

PowPow said:


> Danielson mark list:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=501853


:lmao i'm number one,and i'm hardly familiar with Danielson's ring work. I just hate the situation the guy was put in,because it really was complete bullshit.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao i'm number one,and i'm hardly familiar with Danielson's ring work. I just hate the situation the guy was put in,because it really was complete bullshit.


I'm sixth with 111 posts :shocked:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Evo wants Danielson to come to Chicago, damnit.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing Danielson in a show around the Memphis area myself.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

welp, guess that clinches it. seems like hes booked way too many indy dates to come back after the 90 days....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> welp, guess that clinches it. seems like hes booked way too many indy dates to come back after the 90 days....


And what makes you think that? It's not like he's taken any booking dates for shows in November. 

I also have no idea why people seem so set that he will be back after 90 days and only 90 days. I mean WWE can sign him back whenever they want and 90 days isn't some magical length of time. It's not a bad estimation but don't think that it's set as his rehiring date.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

well i thought the 90 days ended in septemver, and he has an MWF match booked then, i believe.

also, i think if WWE and bryan really wanted to work together again, he'd return ASAP.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

he could be rehired at anytime, bookings change all the time.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Something I found interesting



> *WWE NEWS AND NOTES
> By Mike Johnson on 2010-06-22 17:23:41
> 
> There were a lot of Daniel Bryan chants in Bridgeport, CT last night, but WWE's production team muffled them from showing up loudly on the broadcast.
> ...


Why the hell would they muffle the chants? Why not have the chants echoing around the arena.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm done in creating conspiracy theories, about this Bryan's firing/return stuff.. lol, i'm just sitting, waiting, and maybe wishing that he could return to the WWE! if not, i'll be cheering for him wherever he goes!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryan's Updated his twitter a shitload, he is now on the "Bring me back to wwe" bandwaggon.http://twitter.com/Briandanielson

Also, there is a "tweetition" launched tto bring him back that he is also supporting. you can find it at his twitter aswell.

The support continues! ONWARD, AmDrag fans!!


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't think Bryan would spell his own name wrong on his Twitter...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ah shit x.x I didnt even notice that.


welp. i feel sheepish now, lol.


in any case, its still good support for him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Obviously not Danielson's Twitter...


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhDwt3O0Uqk~

Bryan Danielson talks ... abit


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOk6vNkOhlE


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Oh, yeah, there was that Chikara event at MiCHIGAN. Anyone was there? How was his match woth Kingston?
And come on, 10 more pages and we get 500!!


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice little speech from Danielson. Definitely ready to hear more from him as time goes on.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PowPow said:


> Danielson mark list:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=501853


Wow! I'm only the 9th biggest Dragon fan in the world. I need to buck my ideas up.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Oh, yeah, there was that Chikara event at MiCHIGAN. Anyone was there? How was his match woth Kingston?
> And come on, 10 more pages and we get 500!!


From what I've read, Danielson and Kingston had a really good match. Here's some hilarious details I've found on another forum about the match. I've made a few additions so that those unfamiliar with Chikara Pro will better understand.



> They started playing Wild and Young for Danielson's entrance music, at which point everyone booed, before switching to The Final Countdown after about 15 or 20 seconds. Everybody was waving ties over their heads as Danielson made his entrance. Then, the ties were thrown into the ring after he got in. This was absolutely amazing live. Danielson started to act like he was going to choke referee Bryce Remsburg with a tie which got a huge laugh from everybody. He really seemed to be having fun with everything.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

> *Thanks to Aaron Moore and ................. for the following notes from the Chikara show on Saturday night...
> *
> *Bryan Danielson came out to a mixture of the NXT and Final Countdown music. When he came out, tons of people threw ties into the ring. He won the match (over Eddie Kingston) with a roll up, but afterwards he got on the mic and talked about how he couldn't talk about what happen.
> 
> ...


lmao with the throwing ties into the ring and fans allowing him to choke them with ties lol


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

lol you gotta love Chikara fans! I'd love to see some photos of Bryan choking those fans.

Sooo, he's really coming back, isn't he?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

adri17 said:


> lol you gotta love Chikara fans! I'd love to see some photos of Bryan choking those fans.
> 
> Sooo, he's really coming back, isn't he?












Lol Danielson with that smile on his face looking at the ties in the ring. Couldn't find one of him with the fans though.

Pretty much it looks like Danielson will be heading back to WWE


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Lol Danielson with that smile on his face looking at the ties in the ring. Couldn't find one of him with the fans though.
> 
> Pretty much it looks like Danielson will be heading back to WWE


hahahaha epic picture!! Bryan must have laughed his ass off.
Such a shame his match with Kingston won't be on the DVD (I believe, someone correct me if I'm wrong please). It must have been a great match.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I can see my tie in that ring! Fucking epic night.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Sheik said:


> I can see my tie in that ring! Fucking epic night.


Ladies and gentleman: my new hero ^^


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So, Does he want to go back to WWE then? =/


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

A slightly better video of his post-match promo:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao what Danielson did is hilarious. Tbh if he's poking fun at the situation i'm not so sure if he wants to be back. He seems happier with the indies anyways judging from the CHIKARA show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao what Danielson did is hilarious. Tbh if he's poking fun at the situation i'm not so sure if he wants to be back. He seems happier with the indies anyways judging from the CHIKARA show.


I dunno - if he's poking fun at the situation, it could just mean that he knows it'll be water under the bridge within a few months. That's what I'm hoping, at least.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah atleast he didn't go out of control,and he still kept the door open for a return with the promo he cut during the show.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

He looks hawt. His vacation has agreed with him.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

i wanna see bryan in wwe myself...hope he returns. i cant keep up with him in the indies.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQSVHUDIo4


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> :lmao what Danielson did is hilarious. Tbh if he's poking fun at the situation i'm not so sure if he wants to be back. He seems happier with the indies anyways judging from the CHIKARA show.


He'd be a fool to be happy with CHIKARA when the WWE is on the radar, particularly at his age. Money has to enter in the equation at some point, particularly when you're in your late 20s and you need to be able to support yourself. He's done everything there is to do in the indys. If the door is really still open then he should go back to the WWE, see how they use him, make his money and then go from there. That's all he ought to be thinking about at the moment.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> He seems happier with the indies anyways judging from the CHIKARA show.


He's definitely more comfortable with being on the indies but money talks. His reasons to 'sell out' outweigh the reasons to work the indies now.



Nasi said:


> He looks hawt. His vacation has agreed with him.


Contrary to popular belief, even judging by just that photo, you can see he has a great look (no ****).

-

All-in-all Quack must be cumming in his pants at all the publicity Chikara is getting out of this. I wonder how many people in this thread visited the Chikara website for the first time in the past few days?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

As much as money talks, I see a situation where Dragon could decide he's better off becoming a freelance guy for DG:USA, EVOLVE, ROH, PWG and in Japan. I know it's not a set deal like the WWE, but the dates he'd work and the demand for him was huge before this, but now it'll be bigger.

I want to see Dragon on TV every week, no doubt about it, but if he's not, he won't struggle for money. He'll just go back to being the best wrestler in the world elsewhere.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

but at what a waste. no amount of indie work can compare to being in the big time. im sure he wants to do a wrestlemania abouve all eltse. what wrestler wouldnt? (TNA being considdered mainstream aswell, but we all know WWE is where everyone strives to be.)


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

good to see Dragon fight in Chikara  dunno if his promo maybe hints a wwe return or no, but i'm hoping that yeah!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The first reports are coming out now from Danielson's chicara match tonight vs Tim donst!



> The following results are from Sunday's Chikara Pro show in Cleveland, Ohio. [Thank you to Mike Comodeca].
> 
> -Bryan Danielson defeated Tim Donst. Danielson won a great match and made Donst look great. Afterward, Bryan cut a promo and joked about going to TNA, saying the fans did not want to see Desmond Wolfe vs. Lloyd Boner.
> 
> -Bruderschaft defeated The Future is Now in two straight falls. This match went on after the Danielson match and while it was good, it was difficult to follow up Danielson.


Source: prowrestling . net

I can't wait for more details and hopefully some footage!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


he'd better not go there!!


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

dabossb said:


> The first reports are coming out now from Danielson's chicara match tonight vs Tim donst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beatles123 said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> he'd better not go there!!


Ha! Bryan is a joker! lol.. but i know that he's smart, and he'll end up back in WWE.. even JR is praising for a Bryan return:

JRsBBQ 

Daniel bryan became relevant in 13 wks which is a big win. Sure hope wwe gives Bryan a 2nd chance some day. The kid has 'it.' Size non issue
32 minutes ago via txt


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting article on WrestleView: http://wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1277749398

Strange to see PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) getting involved, or any organisation outside of the WWE.


----------



## Status (Jun 17, 2010)

Its tough to say were i want to see danielson. wwe or tna. he;s great in the indies but i rarely see him...i guess where ever he goes,i will follow...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

adri17 said:


> hahahaha epic picture!! Bryan must have laughed his ass off.
> Such a shame his match with Kingston won't be on the DVD (I believe, someone correct me if I'm wrong please). It must have been a great match.


I would be shocked if it isn't on the DVD. The non-compete clause keeps him off TV and PPV. Colt Cabana did an indy show right after he was released and that made the DVD.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS5xvjoyHJY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS5xvjoyHJY&feature=player_embedded


el oh el


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunno if any of you guys noticed last twitt of Matt Hardy lol:

"@MATTHARDYBRAND 

Picked up a big "W" against Ziggler tonight & laid quite a few punches in as retribution for the tweets Dolph posted about Bryan Danielson..
20 minutes ago via Tweed"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i herd there were "please dont go to TNA" at one of the shows Bryan was at is this true


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

perro said:


> i herd there were "please dont go to TNA" at one of the shows Bryan was at is this true


Teh Dirtsheets are telling that it was the "Please don't go to TNA" chants yeah!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Danielson's biggest enemy- Robert's tie

Barrett's biggest enemy-visa



Oh God, wwe better be banging on Danielson's door


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Teh Dirtsheets are telling that it was the "Please don't go to TNA" chants yeah!


that makes my fucking week


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swag said:


> Danielson's biggest enemy- Robert's tie
> 
> Barrett's biggest enemy-visa
> 
> ...


I second this.. 



perro said:


> that makes my fucking week


Mine too!


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

More chants on Raw and props to whoever got the "Daniel F'N Bryan" sign in.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL at Matt Hardy desperately trying to get the rub off Dragon.


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamleGM said:


> More chants on Raw and props to whoever got the "Daniel F'N Bryan" sign in.


Didn't catch the chants this week, or the sign. When were they?


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

It's time to flush these Danielson threads down the toilet. He's not on WWE; he's not coming back. How many more times do you guys need telling!


----------



## hoatzin (Sep 5, 2006)

marleysghost said:


> It's time to flush these Danielson threads down the toilet. He's not on WWE; he's not coming back. How many more times do you guys need telling!


Hmmm... i'm thinking a couple of hundred times, i'm quite hard to get through to.

If you don't have any interest in Danielson's "possible" return to the WWE some day, well then no'one's forcing you to read the thread.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

marleysghost said:


> It's time to flush these Danielson threads down the toilet. He's not on WWE; he's not coming back. How many more times do you guys need telling!


So your complaining about people discussing Danielson in a thread which is titled Bryan Danielson - No more fucking threads - thank you.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

hoatzin said:


> Didn't catch the chants this week, or the sign. When were they?


The chants started (albeit lamely) when Cole first got up but tbh I was watching through headphones at 2am so it sounded louder.

As for the sign I noticed it during and after the main event. Daniel Bryan in black letting with F'N in red. Pretty much central on the floor seating.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

^ yeah i saw that. freaking awesome 

like i said in the barrett/mcintyre visa thread, is it possible vince brings danielson back asap if barrett's visa troubles continue for a long time??


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ^ yeah i saw that. freaking awesome
> 
> like i said in the barrett/mcintyre visa thread, is it possible vince brings danielson back asap if barrett's visa troubles continue for a long time??


I don't think it's going to take TOO terribly long to get the visa issues worked out. I'm American myself, but I've had to obtain visas before and it takes about a month of processing at most... Plus there are third party companies out there that can expedite the processing times for these things. I did that when I got my passport and it cut the processing time from one month to one week. All totally legal, of course.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, look at the poll at www.pwinsider.com:

http://www.pwinsider.com/polls.php

Who do you think the 'anonymous' General Manager of Raw will end up being? (630 votes)

Vince McMahon. - 12 votes (1.9%)

Bret Hart. - 8 votes (1.3%)

Stephanie McMahon. - 18 votes (2.9%)

Shane McMahon. - 13 votes (2.1%)

Linda McMahon. - 0 votes (0.0%)

Steve Austin. - 4 votes (0.6%)

Theodore R. Long. - 2 votes (0.3%)

Vickie Guerrero. - 2 votes (0.3%)

Hornswoggle. - 11 votes (1.7%)

*Daniel Bryan. - 137 votes (21.7%)*

Donald Trump. - 8 votes (1.3%)

*Triple H. - 81 votes (12.9%)*

The Rock. - 38 votes (6.0%)

*Michael Cole. - 134 votes (21.3%)*

Jim Ross. - 55 votes (8.7%)

Roddy Piper. - 4 votes (0.6%)

Wade Barrett. - 5 votes (0.8%)

A currently active WWE performer not listed here. - 16 votes (2.5%)

A former WWE performer not listed here. - 45 votes (7.1%)

A celebrity not listed here. - 3 votes (0.5%)

I don't think the identity of the General Manager will ever be revealed. - 34 votes (5.4%)


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


>


kudoos to whatever made this sign!  Daniel F'n Bryan


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

hoatzin said:


> Didn't catch the chants this week, or the sign. When were they?


It seems like WWE is attempting to muffle the chants. But i heard a fairly decent one break out during the divas match then WWE seemed to block out that audio.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> It seems like WWE is attempting to muffle the chants. But i heard a fairly decent one break out during the divas match then WWE seemed to block out that audio.


Yeah during the Diva's match and the Nexus attack on the Legends you could hear a Daniel Bryan chant. Don't know why they would muffle out something like that.

Anyway, when he returns, if he can't get the Final Countdown theme.....this should be his theme. If you listen, everything that is being said fits Danielson and the way he was used in WWE.






Enough is Enough & It's Time For A Change: How he can bring his style of wrestling to a PG Era

Come and take your best shot: Kind of like when he had his moments with Miz but also during any of his matches

I tried to be a nice guy. I tried to play by the rules: Trying to get by on his own in NXT and going against Management his way, but ultimately joining Nexus.

You Turned Your Backs On Me: Kicked out of Nexus for "Showing Compassion"

I Snapped: Choking Justin Roberts, Spitting on Cena, & Kicking Cena's Fucking Head In after being a face for his time in WWE.

I Was A Victim: Getting Released as a scapegoat for the choking incident.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

With Owen's widow filing another lawsuit against WWE (albeit a pointless one), I really think that's the last logical move to make at this point.


----------



## Masta J (Aug 29, 2003)

*Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

http://officialbryandanielson.blogspot.com/


“WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.”

Posted by WWE.com

Since this statement was released I’ve been bombarded with messages asking me if it’s real, and by now I’m sure that most people know that it is.

WWE is very serious about adhering to their PG guidelines, and apparently my actions during the NXT attack on John Cena, namely choking announcer Justin Roberts with his tie and spitting in Cena’s face, crossed the boundaries of what is considered “PG.” Perhaps the choking was too violent or perhaps the spit was too demeaning. I apologized for both immediately following the incident; but I would be a hypocrite if I apologized for putting everything I have into the attack. I would much rather have gone too far than to come up too short.

As with anyone who gets fired from their job, especially when they feel its unjust, I am angry. Very angry. But I can’t fault WWE for how they handled my release. My contract contained a 90 day no-compete clause in the event I was let go, yet the WWE has graciously allowed me start wrestling again on any show that’s not taped for television or pay per view.

So with the negatives there also come positives. Before I got signed by WWE last October, I worked hard to bring new fans to independent wrestling. But with most of us having little national exposure the only thing we could do was wrestle our hearts out and hope for word of mouth. Now that I’ve appeared on WWE television in front of millions of new fans, things are different. My goal is to garner as much interest in independent wrestling over the next 90 days as I possibly can. I hope that some of the people who enjoyed watching me wrestle on TV will give independent companies such as Evolve, Dragon Gate USA and Ring of Honor a chance. I think most of you would enjoy the intimacy between the fans and the wrestlers and the intensity of the action; if you ask the fans who went to the Chikara or AIW shows I was on this weekend, I’m sure 99% of them had a great time. So if you’ve never been to an independent show, go ahead and dip your toes in... you might find that the water is pretty nice.

As far as what happens after 90 days, nobody knows. I’ve “heard” that TNA is interested. There are petitions going around to get me back into WWE and the last several weeks there have been fans chanting my names at their shows. People have even brought signs showing their support. And though most of the signs get taken away and though WWE may not be listening to your chants or petitions, I truly appreciate all the support over the last several weeks. It is both overwhelming and heartwarming. But regardless of what offers come in, I am in no rush to make any rash decisions. I enjoy my freedom as much as I enjoyed the benefits offered by being in WWE. My future, as usual, is uncertain. But I am enjoying my return to the independents. I’m hoping to see some of you there.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Well Dixie, get that contract ready.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Wow this guy is a real class act. I have the uttmost respect for this man now. He didn't go out of control,or bash anyone & play the blame game,and he didn't seem to rule out a possible TNA debut with that one bit,but it looks like hes focused on the indies for the time being & possibly the next few months after his 90 clause.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

This is PATHETIC. Vince spat in Bret Hart's face during the WM build up and that was PG? Attempting vechicular homicide is "PG", attempted murder is "PG"? WWE should just stop wrestling altogether... wouldn't want Cena fans copying his moves!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

If Bryan does go to TNA, then I guess I would have to watch it and that's not something that I really want to do, realistically. If I were him I would just wait to get signed again by the E. Once his 90 days is up and it's blown over, have him come back against the Nexus guys and I think it would be huge.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Im pretty sure he will be back in the WWE


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

Just because I know everyone wants to get to 500 pages...he posted a blog on his site:

http://officialbryandanielson.blogspot.com/


----------



## dean_wayne (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Why do people still think his 90 day clause applies to WWE? If they want him on TV next Monday or PPV in 3 weeks they can. Because it's their own no compete clause. 

Back on topic, personally I would be sad to see him go to TNA. Purely from a selfish point of view as I don't watch it and want to see him. Plus he has a guaranteed spot in WWE with the Nexus. Classy of him to do what he's done though and not flip out.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Come on i'm sure we'll see Daniel back in the WWE next month or something. You can't keep somebody like that away for that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Didn't he just say he wants to re-focus on indy wrestling? I highly doubt he'll be back within a month's time.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It was linked above, but here it is for those who don't want to go to the site:



> _*“WWE has come to terms on the release of NXT first season rookie Daniel Bryan (Bryan Danielson) as of today June 11, 2010. We wish Daniel Bryan the best in all future endeavors.”
> 
> Posted by WWE.com*
> 
> ...


So it was a combination of the spitting and the tie choking. And it looks like Danielson is upset, but understanding, and in no rush to leave the indies again. On that note, I hope he sticks around for awhile. I'd love to see him at ROH or DGUSA's shows come WrestleMania time, just to get the chance to see him wrestle at his best.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

The guy is just class.

It makes me think, like I have said for the last week or so, that he'd not mind if he did not return to the WWE this year.

Dragon is the type of guy that is happy enough wrestling in front of fans that respect and love him, which is why he is considered the best in the world. As far as I'm concerned, that's good enough for me, even though I'd love to see him gain the exposure he deserves.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Bryan will be back in wwe by the end of the summer, guarenteed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

He's got indy dates booked until 9/25, so he won't be going anywhere until after that.

I hope he decides to go back to the WWE. He's done everything he can do on the indies, he'd get lost in the shuffle in TNA, and I think the WWE would be happy to take him back at this point.

But ultimately, the decision is his to make.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Isnt JR the head of talents relations or something like that?
He thinks highly of Danielson, and so do alot of people in the WWE, so i hope they bring him back and fast.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

What a complete joke 2010 PG WWE is. Its actually embarrassing to be a fan.

Fired for THAT? Seriously Vince? REALLY?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



cavs25 said:


> Isnt JR the head of talents relations or something like that?


No, that would be John Laurinaitis.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Great read. I still find the reasoning for his release to be absolutely ridiculous given some of the other things we've seen on WWE TV recently but you can't deny that it's helped garner a lot more interest in Danielson. He's getting more over by not even being with the company than a lot of guys are that are being pushed.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

How can spitting on cena be a reason for his firing Vince himself spat on bret only a few months ago


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Danielson knows that a big push is waiting for him in the WWE, while all that is waiting for him in TNA are Hogan, Bischoff and Russo's horrible booking.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

"My goal is to garner as much interest in independent wrestling over the next 90 days as I possibly can"

By saying this does he mean that he will be back on TV after those 90 days? I am 99.9% sure he'll be back in WWE, no chance we will see him in TNA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



instantclassic27 said:


> "My goal is to garner as much interest in independent wrestling over the next 90 days as I possibly can"
> 
> By saying this does he mean that he will be back on TV after those 90 days? I am 99.9% sure he'll be back in WWE, no chance we will see him in TNA


I'm sure even if things don't work out with WWE, ROH has a TV spot they'd love to give him. But I would wager it's between the two of them, and that TNA isn't much of a factor.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bryan's blog entry made me intrigued.. i'm pretty sure that he was very pissed of being fired, but he really understanded, an when he talks about TNA the said( I "heard" that TNA was interested in me) sincerely, make me believe that, he'll spent his 90 days competing on the indies, and when this indies time passes.. he will be back to the WWE..(this is only a opinion, personal opinion)


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



TheBandisBack said:


> Well Dixie, get that contract ready.


she shouldn't bother, hes coming back to the WWE it should be blatantly clear to any one by now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Its not that what he did is any more less pg than stuff vince has done himself. I think it goes back to chris benoit. The fact he strangled his wife in a similar fashion probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

revolutiongen23 said:


> Bryan's blog entry made me intrigued.. i'm pretty sure that he was very pissed of being fired, but he really understanded, an when he talks about TNA the said( I "heard" that TNA was interested in me) sincerely, *make me believe that, he'll spent his 90 days competing on the indies, and when this indies time passes.. he will be back to the WWE..*(this is only a opinion, personal opinion)


thats the vibe i got from it too


----------



## Redd Phox (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

so many contradictions with this PG shit it's not even funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



> But regardless of what offers come in, I am in no rush to make any rash decisions. I enjoy my freedom as much as I enjoyed the benefits offered by being in WWE. My future, as usual, is uncertain. But I am enjoying my return to the independents. I’m hoping to see some of you there.


This pretty much leads me to believe that he's not coming back.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

OK, just 4 more pages and our job it's done here...
Nice post in his blog. Hope he comes back after the 90 days.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Yeah vince spat in brets face and he's allowed, fuck me.

All he did was choke someone with a tie, he'll it wasn't that bad

What a load of shit it really is


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Mister Hands said:


> I'm sure even if things don't work out with WWE, ROH has a TV spot they'd love to give him. But I would wager it's between the two of them, and that TNA isn't much of a factor.


I see a lot of people saying this. Why would TNA not be much of a factor, and why do people think there is a big push waiting for him in WWE, the company WHO JUST FIRED HIM. Maybe things will blow over or wwe will come to their senses because of the fan support but by no means do I think it is probable. If they were going to do that, they would have just suspended him, WWE doesnt need to wait 90 days for anything, considering that its their contract already. And TNA seems like the highest probablility for me- they will pay the most, and he is a star now, so he will get a good spot. Plus he can still do indy shows.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



muttgeiger said:


> I see a lot of people saying this. Why would TNA not be much of a factor, and why do people think there is a big push waiting for him in WWE, the company WHO JUST FIRED HIM. Maybe things will blow over or wwe will come to their senses because of the fan support but by no means do I think it is probable. If they were going to do that, they would have just suspended him, WWE doesnt need to wait 90 days for anything, considering that its their contract already. And TNA seems like the highest probablility for me- they will pay the most, and he is a star now, so he will get a good spot. Plus he can still do indy shows.


1. the WWE didnt want to fire him they had plans for him, shit happens

2. he has said he wouldnt go to tna ever

3. fans at the indy show he was at chanted "please dont go to tna" were as fans of his are demanding him back for the WWE


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good to see that he didn't bash the WWE in his blog entry, he showed that he understood, even though he was pissed that he was fired, but talking in the way that he spoke about WWE and TNA, and the promo in his first match on chikara are mading me believe that after the 90 days, after PPV's like Summerslam, Night of Champions, and i see maybe a Bryan return on Bragging Rights, unless they're keeping his return after summerslam, since Barrett and Mcintyre are returning too after Summerslam(dunno, like i sad in my last post.. IT'S A OPINION!! lol)


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



SJFC said:


> How can spitting on cena be a reason for his firing Vince himself spat on bret only a few months ago


Bret probably knew it was going to happen, and did not care.
Maybe Cena had no idea and had a fit.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

> There are petitions going around to get me back into WWE and the last several weeks there have been fans chanting my names at their shows. People have even brought signs showing their support. And though most of the signs get taken away and though WWE may not be listening to your chants or petitions, I truly appreciate all the support over the last several weeks.


Dunno if Bryan knows, there were Daniel Bryan signs, and Daniel Bryan Chants last night, and at RAW as well..


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



muttgeiger said:


> I see a lot of people saying this. Why would TNA not be much of a factor, and why do people think there is a big push waiting for him in WWE, the company WHO JUST FIRED HIM.


They're WWE/Vince McMahon fanboys? If Danielson did go to TNA these same people would be calling him a sell-out, saying he's thrown away his career, and praising the firing.

I don't care if he goes to TNA/WWE or stays in ROH but the clear double standards that WWE has really, _really_ piss me off. They fire a guy one week for choking someone, labeling it too violent, only to literally assault a guy who's had 2 strokes with a car multiple times the very next week. They are seriously fucked up in the head. But Vince McMahon's never exactly been the most humble, non-hypocritical man so I guess it's expected.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Bryan won't be back until October if he/WWE does decide to return. He's booked from now through September.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Danielson, I think, is most likely to just return to the WWE when all this nonsense blows over. That's where I WANT to see him anyway... however, at the risk of sounding like an overwhelming Danielson mark... I'm gunna watch whatever show he ends up on. Even if that's TNA. I didn't even really know about this guy until NXT started its first season, but he's fast become one of my favourites. I love his style and I love the way he treats the business that he's in. A real class act and easy guy to get behind.

I hope everything works out for him the way he wants. He'd be a gem for any promotion to have.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



axl626 said:


> They're WWE/Vince McMahon fanboys? If Danielson did go to TNA these same people would be calling him a sell-out, saying he's thrown away his career, and praising the firing.
> 
> I don't care if he goes to TNA/WWE or stays in ROH but the clear double standards that WWE has really, _really_ piss me off. They fire a guy one week for choking someone, labeling it too violent, only to literally assault a guy who's had 2 strokes with a car multiple times the very next week. They are seriously fucked up in the head. But Vince McMahon's never exactly been the most humble, non-hypocritical man so I guess it's expected.


so uve missed the part that they were pressured form out side sources, and didn't want to fire him in the first place, which is why Vince talked to him personally and he is being allowed to work Indy shows, cause they know its bull and want him back?


----------



## Masta J (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



perro said:


> so uve missed the part tha they were pressured form out side sources, and dint want to fire him in the first place, which is why Vince talked to him personally and he is being allowed to work Indy shows, cause they know its bull and want him back?


They do allow other wrestlers to work indy shows regardless, unless its on tv, or pay per view.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



perro said:


> so uve missed the part that they were pressured form out side sources, and didn't want to fire him in the first place, which is why Vince talked to him personally and he is being allowed to work Indy shows, cause they know its bull and want him back?


I've only heard that from dirtsheets. I don't believe Bryan himself ever said anything like that and WWE doesn't speak on things that make them look bad but if I'm wrong on that then I take back some of what I said. And if it was true then why have they been confiscating Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson signs at shows? That seems more like trying to bury the story and move on.

And how gracious to allow a wrestler to make a living instead of having to fight the non-compete, which can and has been broken by Brock Lesnar in the past.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

He's going back to WWE. I cannot see him in TNA.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

here is the thing, all the people that are supporting him, the chants, the petition, etc want him back in WWE. Him going to TNA would ruin any momentum he has at the moment.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

The geeks chanting his name at shows annoy me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Spitting in the face of Cena was basically spitting in the face of WWE. Hopefully he'll be back after his 90 days are up.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

i don't really see why WWE wouldn't want him back at this point. They clearly had intent to use him, he received more coverage than any of the NXT guys bar Barrett. He was the only one who initially had a storyline around him, and was therefore the only one they really pushed at all from the start. And he did pretty damn well with it. I know it's a dirtsheet rumour, but given his talent and the manner of his release, I really can believe that they didn't really want to let him go. He has PLENTY of fans in influential places around the WWE (I can't imagine being admired by the likes of Jim Ross and Chris Jericho, and being friends with Shawn Michaels, William Regal and CM Punk could be a bad thing in this regard). There has been a few (albeit pretty shoddy) petitions to get the guy back and the crowds have chanted his name loudly on a routine basis since he got released, so they know that there's demand. Moreover, he's not said anything that'll burn any bridges there, unlike many who get released by the company.

On this basis I don't see why WWE would not want him. They saw when he was there the first time that he was starting to get himself over, and the fans have been letting them know that they'd like to see him come back. And many there will be aware that if they give him the chance with a push, he'll take it and run with it. Surely that's all that they'd want from him?

And he knows what'd be waiting for him in TNA. He only has to look at where Nigel McGuinness's push has gone to see that. A year ago I could've seen it. These days with the current set-up at TNA... not so much.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



perro said:


> 2. he has said he wouldnt go to tna ever


I thought I was following Bryan Danielson pretty well but I've never seen him say that. Link??




> 3. fans at the indy show he was at chanted "please dont go to tna" were as fans of his are demanding him back for the WWE


If I was in the crowd I'd chant that too. I will not follow him to TNA if he goes there.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

i understand the tie choking being seen as too violent but spiting on another persons face is very common in WWE. Why would he get fired for that? They use this all the time to build up a heated atmoshpere like an invasion so its not like this was random or over the line for WWE. It just seems like they were coming up with reasons to fire the guy.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

He sounds pretty humble and he didn't burn any bridges which is good.

Now onto another matter. Why do almost all the previous posters hate TNA? Sure it's not WWE but I try to catch whatever wrestling is on and don't mind it too much.

If he went there I'd watch Impact as much as I watch RAW and SD.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

TNA can get him if they offer him a title run. With their schedule he can also continue his Indy stuff.

However, going to the WWE makes financial sense.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



KnowYourRole said:


> He sounds pretty humble and he didn't burn any bridges which is good.
> 
> Now onto another matter. Why do almost all the previous posters hate TNA? Sure it's not WWE but I try to catch whatever wrestling is on and don't mind it too much.
> 
> If he went there I'd watch Impact as much as I watch RAW and SD.


TNA isnt really that bad...... its just that its the worst booked, most illogical wrestling show in the history. Ofcourse if this PG gets any worse we might have a new No1 contender for that spot.

I believe Danielson will make the decision most suitable for him. I just hope that turns out to be the WWE.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

This is exactly the type of guy you want in your locker room. If he goes back to WWE, which he probably will, he'll turn into what Benoit was in that locker room in 5-7 years time. Dude is just a rare breed in terms of class and checking his ego at the door.

He'll be World Champ in 3 years, if he heads back to WWE later this year.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



> And how gracious to allow a wrestler to make a living instead of having to fight the non-compete, which can and has been broken by Brock Lesnar in the past.


Which may cause lawsuits galore. Lesnar was lucky to have had the judge rule in his favor. Bryan would be wise to not risk a lawsuit by showing up on TNA before the clause ends.


----------



## Riezo (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

"My goal is to garner as much interest in independent wrestling over the next 90 days as I possibly can"


This says hes coming back to WWE.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Pyro™ said:


> This pretty much leads me to believe that he's not coming back.


Truth 
Danielson isn't coming back when you as an employee get fired for something so dumb I imagine it would be hard to want to come back to a company that treated you like that.
He showed a lot of class by not bashing the WWE when it is entirely warranted.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

I believe they tried to "break" him by firing him.

Ever since he first debuted on NXT he has continually talked about being a self made man, he mentioned Vince liking big guys, guys that WWE made themselves, he put down Cena, Orton, Batista etc for not spending time on the independant scene. Striker and Cole continually tried to tell him on air that WWE was bigger than anything he had ever done, and the indies meant nothing. But he wouldnt listen, his pride kept telling him he was the best and he kept telling us. They tried to break him by making him loose every match on NXT.The Miz tried to berate him and tell him he was a small fish in a big pond but he wouldnt listen.

They did everything they could to try and break him but he wouldnt budge, They thought to themselves is he going to prove to us he is the best, or is he going to walk in here and expect us to believe he is? Is he going to work from the bottom up or does he allready think he is at the top? There is nothing they could do to him, then came the invasion angle and an opportunity was delivered to them, "Fire" him for choking Justin Roberts. Lets see if he gets angry and shoots on us for what we did, let him apologize, let him grovel for his spot back, see if he runs away to TNA.

What does he do? nothing, he carries on like nothing has happened, goes back to the indies and keeps putting on stellar matches, when he speaks he doesnt berate the WWE, he doesnt put them down and he doesnt burn any bridges.

Why? because he is proud, he is good at what he does, he cannot be broken, he is Byan Fucking Danielson and he is going to kick your fucking head in!


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

pretty sure he wont be back in wwe


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



MrWalsh said:


> Truth
> Danielson isn't coming back when you as an employee get fired for something so dumb I imagine it would be hard to want to come back to a company that treated you like that.


you haven't been paying attention to the actual situation have you?


----------



## Hobo w/ a nerf gun (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Danielson will be back before the end of the year in the wwe, he was likely released for how obscene(not how violent) his actions during the nxt invasion on raw were. If there was a an outside entity that played a part of the firing it might of been the network censors, since wwe will do whatever it takes to keep their raw program's pg rating. Was the spiting and choking the worst part of the invasion segment, probably not, but it was definitely the icing on the cake that could put the company in hot waters. Yes there has been violent actions on the show, but how disturbing or obscene something is would probably play a bigger part in how a program is rated especially when it's target audience are young viewers.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

I pray to god he comes to TNA. Make it happen!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

*He will be back.*


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Its kinda funny, I kept hearing about "The tie, the tie, the tie", and I completely forgot about the part where he spat in Cena's face lol. I hope he comes back to WWE; maybe I'll watch the show again if he does.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

That is one classy guy.

Him being fired was a total joke. When even Cena publically disaproves of a WWE management decision you know its bullshit.

Frankly I don't care where he goes, I just want him on tv, and to be successful. Awesome wrestler.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*

Whether you love him or hate him, you have to give it to him he has taken the shit he has been dealt with like a man


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



JohnB said:


> I pray to god he comes to TNA. Make it happen!


get out:gun::gun:


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



JohnB said:


> I pray to god he comes to TNA. Make it happen!


Why? So he can become the next guy to watch his career get buried by TNA?

All he needs to do is look at Desmond Wolfe and Samoa Joe to realize its not a good idea.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



KnowYourRole said:


> He sounds pretty humble and he didn't burn any bridges which is good.
> 
> Now onto another matter. *Why do almost all the previous posters hate TNA? Sure it's not WWE but I try to catch whatever wrestling is on and don't mind it too much.*
> 
> If he went there I'd watch Impact as much as I watch RAW and SD.


Since nobody has answered this, I'll bite.

T.N.A. has some amazing wrestling talent that has come through their ranks (Samoa Joe, A.J. Styles, the Motor City Machine Guns). They also have some W.W.E. rejects that quite frankly should have never been released (Ken Anderson, Kurt Angle) and some great guys that just left the W.W.E. due to the direction of the company (Rob Van Dam, Jeff Hardy). Unlike the W.W.E., they actually have a cruiserweight division and a pretty damn good one at that. Their women's division is actually enjoyable to watch and is light years ahead of the W.W.E. In addition to this, a good sum of the locker room is capable of blowing the W.W.E. out of the water in terms of putting on a decent wrestling match.

All of this sounds great, no? Unfortunately, all of this is for naught. Despite the character, charisma, and ability of a lot of the wrestlers on the staff, they aren't the ones that get the limelight. Instead they've chosen to promote the product by handing the product off to ring veterans well past their prime and in many cases actually have them be the face of the franchise. Hulk Hogan and Eric Bischoff are constantly present on the program while offering no push to any of the young stars. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall had the tag team belts despite basically being unable to wrestle. The two basically dragged down one of the best talents they had in Chris Young and made him into a generic lackey. Sting continues to be pushed in the main event limelight. All of these guys had their star presence run out over a decade ago and the lackluster product they were putting out then led to the demise of an entire brand.

Of course, these guys are out there and prominent and time isn't exactly abundant for a wrestling show. They get two hours of television time a week and that's before commercials are factored in, so while the old washed up veterans get time, the real talent gets pushed to the side. The X-Division has been made into nothing more than fodder to open up the show, the women's division get pushes here and there to remain slightly relevant and the talent that doesn't fit into either of those categories are stuck in some bizarro mid-card status with no chance to shine in the program. Then just to make matters worse, there are the few extremely generic and boring big guys labeled as monsters which merely take up space in the program and detract even more from the actual talent.

The W.W.E. has it's own problems, but the main event status currently is light years ahead of T.N.A. Rather than watch old and generic wrestlers for the last half hour, they at least have the capability of taking and giving blows. Creative has also come up with the push of the Nexus which ads more appeal to their programming than anything T.N.A. has going for it at the moment and you get the sense that they have the capability of actually coming up with some decent, fresh concepts while T.N.A. is currently living in 1992-2000. Should the shackles - whether they be Linda McMahon's senate run or some other outliers that we are unaware of - come off of creative and the P.G. era come to an end, you get the feeling that the W.W.E. has the chance to compare to prior wrestling eras. With T.N.A. there is no such glimmer of hope simply because nobody has ever seen even an iota of competence from their management. They've always been marred with inadequacy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



HelmsFan42 said:


> Why? So he can become the next guy to watch his career get buried by TNA?
> 
> All he needs to do is look at Desmond Wolfe and Samoa Joe to realize its not a good idea.


Hell, all he needs to do is look at TNA's ratings to realize it's not a good idea.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Pyro™ said:


> Hell, all he needs to do is look at TNA's ratings to realize it's not a good idea.


i doubt he would care about that


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Pyro™ said:


> Hell, all he needs to do is look at TNA's ratings to realize it's not a good idea.


This.

It just a logical decision to stay away from TNA at this point. He wouldnt be used well, and he certainly wouldnt be making as much money. When your own indie fans are asking you to stay away, it probably means something.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



JohnB said:


> I pray to god he comes to TNA. Make it happen!


LOL Just like that Nigel Mcguiness character who is one of the best heel prospects going atm whos getting buried to hell. No thanks


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He comes off as a total class act in that blog, he really did get fucked pretty royally. I do believe that he'll return to the WWE for sure especially since they have to be noticing how much attention he's been getting at some shows, this whole thing has really set him up for stardom. 

I very much doubt he goes to TNA, and it's not for any of the ridiculous reasons some people have come up with like "Look at Joe or Nigel to see what he should do", are you people stupid? Joe has gotten more of a push in TNA than he would have ever got in the WWE, that my friends is a fact. 18 month undefeated streak? Check. World champion? Check. Triple crown winner? Check. Currently receiving a big push? Check. Seriously, think before you speak. 

The reason that he won't end up in TNA is cause being a top guy in the WWE is and always has been the guy's dream, which you really can't fault him for. Plus this whole thing will have him even more motivated to show the brass in the E that he has what it takes to be a major star in the company. He may use TNA to get a little more cash but his chances of actually ending up their to me are like less than 10 percent.


----------



## The_Black_Pope (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



HelmsFan42 said:


> This.
> 
> It just a logical decision to stay away from TNA at this point. He wouldnt be used well, and he certainly wouldnt be making as much money. When your own indie fans are asking you to stay away, it probably means something.


If Danielson cared about ratings, he wouldn't have stayed in the indies so long

TNA may not be the best option....but I don't think the E is on his mind right now. Bryan strikes me as a person who wrestles because he truly has a passion for it... not to sell himself to the highest bidder. He said himself the he was "very angry" about getting fired for the situation. (which everyone on here can agree he has a right to be) Especially after the violent bret hart "assaults" more violent that what he did.

And what makes everyone so sure that the WWE will let them back? We don't know that and I don't see them bringing him back. As many petitions that have been made over the years about wrestlers they let go, WWE never let them back. And for those of you saying he can wait 90 days and join nexus, who's to say that they'll be around that long? I can almost guarantee within the next month and a half the nexus angle will end and the "over" guys will remain staying and everyone else getting future endeavored.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Emperor DC said:


> The guy is just class.
> 
> It makes me think, like I have said for the last week or so, that he'd not mind if he did not return to the WWE this year.
> 
> Dragon is the type of guy that is happy enough wrestling in front of fans that respect and love him, which is why he is considered the best in the world. As far as I'm concerned, that's good enough for me, even though I'd love to see him gain the exposure he deserves.


Exactly. 

This guy is something special, a legend. I hope he does go to the main stream one day cause I don't get much indipendant wrestling where I live outside of the states but wherever he seems happy is the most important.


----------



## Ethiks™ (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Christian Miztake said:


> I believe they tried to "break" him by firing him.
> 
> Ever since he first debuted on NXT he has continually talked about being a self made man, he mentioned Vince liking big guys, guys that WWE made themselves, he put down Cena, Orton, Batista etc for not spending time on the independant scene. Striker and Cole continually tried to tell him on air that WWE was bigger than anything he had ever done, and the indies meant nothing. But he wouldnt listen, his pride kept telling him he was the best and he kept telling us. They tried to break him by making him loose every match on NXT.The Miz tried to berate him and tell him he was a small fish in a big pond but he wouldnt listen.
> 
> ...


Shut up


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

FINALLY Danielson gets a booking in Chicago!

I'm going.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



Christian Miztake said:


> I believe they tried to "break" him by firing him.
> 
> Ever since he first debuted on NXT he has continually talked about being a self made man, he mentioned Vince liking big guys, guys that WWE made themselves, he put down Cena, Orton, Batista etc for not spending time on the independant scene. Striker and Cole continually tried to tell him on air that WWE was bigger than anything he had ever done, and the indies meant nothing. But he wouldnt listen, his pride kept telling him he was the best and he kept telling us. They tried to break him by making him loose every match on NXT.The Miz tried to berate him and tell him he was a small fish in a big pond but he wouldnt listen.
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah!! Bryan F'n Danielson, your Future WWE Champion! FTW! It's the finaaal countdown! 



Shane Ross said:


> pretty sure he wont be back in wwe


i think the opposite of you.. Danielson will be back, maybe till Bragging Rights, or after Summerslam, maybe returning in the same time as barrett and Mcintyre(Dunno if will be true, but its my OPINION)



Hobo w/ a nerf gun said:


> Danielson will be back before the end of the year in the wwe, he was likely released for how obscene(not how violent) his actions during the nxt invasion on raw were. If there was a an outside entity that played a part of the firing it might of been the network censors, since wwe will do whatever it takes to keep their raw program's pg rating. Was the spiting and choking the worst part of the invasion segment, probably not, but it was definitely the icing on the cake that could put the company in hot waters. Yes there has been violent actions on the show, but how disturbing or obscene something is would probably play a bigger part in how a program is rated especially when it's target audience are young viewers.


Danielson didn't burned the bridges between him and the WWE, its a good signal that we could be seeing the Final Countdown till after Maybe Summerslam, Bragging Rights or Hell in a Cell.. dunno..


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



The_Black_Pope said:


> And what makes everyone so sure that the WWE will let them back? We don't know that and I don't see them bringing him back. As many petitions that have been made over the years about wrestlers they let go, WWE never let them back. And for those of you saying he can wait 90 days and join nexus, who's to say that they'll be around that long? I can almost guarantee within the next month and a half the nexus angle will end and the "over" guys will remain staying and everyone else getting future endeavored.


This is the part I don't get- who is to say that the same 'mystery people' who pushed for his firing wont still feel the same way in a couple months? If its really wasn't that big of a deal to where he can return in a couple months, then why wouldn't they have just taken him of TV for a while, or come up with some bullshit suspension for personal conduct violations. That's happened to Orton etc. before. But to actually fire the guy makes me think it will stick for a while. And for the people saying vince called to assure him that he will return in 90 days. a. the 90 day thing doesn't mean shit to the WWE, they don't have a no-compete clause against themselves. maybe he called to say "i'm sorry my hands were tied', or that he can probably come back in a year or two when it has all blown over, and just keep your name out there. Nobody knows the real deal, I just see a lot of people getting their hopes up for this big WWE Re-Debut that isn't going to happen.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

It doesn't matter who pushed for Danielson to be fired as Vince McMahon will go over anyone's head if it meant making money out of someone.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

I really admire Bryan Danielson a whole lot more than before after seeing how he has handled his firing. He comes off as a real class act and I can appreciate that. Here, he finally made it to WWE and had a chance to live his dream, but it was taken away from him when he was fired for what some would argue was a pretty silly reason. That would infuriate anyone to no end. And of course he's angry, he said it himself, but it's all about how he has handled himself. Because instead of lashing out against WWE and becoming some sort of internet hero by shooting on them, he has kept his head up and continued to work on the independent circuit, doing what he does best. I do believe that he will one day be back in WWE and he will be a much bigger star than he was before because of all of this.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

It was Stephany McMahon


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

To the guys thinking he'll be back by Summerslam,Bragging Rights,or whenever that's impossible. Bryan Danielson is booked from now through September 25th,and there's no telling if he'll be taking any October,November,or even December bookings,so yeah if Danielson is returning to the WWE it won't be until October unless he books more dates.


----------



## The_Black_Pope (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Bryan Danielson Speaks Out In 1st Blog*



muttgeiger said:


> This is the part I don't get- who is to say that the same 'mystery people' who pushed for his firing wont still feel the same way in a couple months? If its really wasn't that big of a deal to where he can return in a couple months, then why wouldn't they have just taken him of TV for a while, or come up with some bullshit suspension for personal conduct violations. That's happened to Orton etc. before. But to actually fire the guy makes me think it will stick for a while. And for the people saying vince called to assure him that he will return in 90 days. a. the 90 day thing doesn't mean shit to the WWE, they don't have a no-compete clause against themselves. maybe he called to say "i'm sorry my hands were tied', or that he can probably come back in a year or two when it has all blown over, and just keep your name out there. Nobody knows the real deal, I just see a lot of people getting their hopes up for this big WWE Re-Debut that isn't going to happen.


co-sign.

Do people think that Vince cares if he's over or not? If he did, they would've told mickie james to take time off tv to lose some weight and at worst suspended her for the bus incident. I remember the WWE having a poll in 2008 about who would be the "young" superstar to win the title.....Elijah Burke won by a landslide. And he the best thing out of the "new ecw faction" storyline, but got buried and released.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> To the guys thinking he'll be back by Summerslam,Bragging Rights,or whenever that's impossible. Bryan Danielson is booked from now through September 25th,and there's no telling if he'll be taking any October,November,or even December bookings,so yeah if Danielson is returning to the WWE it won't be until October unless he books more dates.


Bragging Rights - October 24, 2010 or Survivor Series - November 21, 2010

If Bryan don't take October bookings, this COULD be two of a possible dates that he could return, couldn't??


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> To the guys thinking he'll be back by Summerslam,Bragging Rights,or whenever that's impossible. Bryan Danielson is booked from now through September 25th,and there's no telling if he'll be taking any October,November,or even December bookings,so yeah if Danielson is returning to the WWE it won't be until October unless he books more dates.


Just because he has bookings doesn't mean he can sign with wwe before them


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hopefully he comes back very soon, it was stupid for WWE to get rid of him in the first place.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Just got my ringside seat for Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Too bad its not the night before Night of Champions. I'd definitely make the trip to Chi-Town for that weekend.


----------



## Ryshi (Jul 1, 2010)

NeXus sucks without him...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Swag said:


> Just because he has bookings doesn't mean he can sign with wwe before them


If i'm not mistaken these guys sign contracts to hold to these dates,and if he was to return to the WWE before then he could get sued. Someone correct me if i'm wrong,because i don't know myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> If i'm not mistaken these guys sign contracts to hold to these dates,and if he was to return to the WWE before then he could get sued. Someone correct me if i'm wrong,because i don't know myself.


Independent wrestling is all contract free (except for ROH, but that doesn't mean everyone on the roster is under contract). Mostly verbal agreements unless ROH wants to sign you to a contract simply because you'll be on TV or iPPV, which is different. Besides, if you have any indy bookings in the future, the WWE usually lets them complete those bookings. This happened with CM Punk (wreslted for ROH for 3 months after signing a contract), Matt Hardy (wrestled 3 shows for ROH after returning to Raw), Bryan Danielson (wrestled a whole month after signing), Nigel Mcguinness (wrestled a whole month after being signed by TNA), Samoa Joe (wrestled in ROH for a month before being TNA exclusive), Matt Sydal (who wrestled for half a month after signing with the WWE), and there are many more examples. 

And most of the time, it wasn't like they get signed, wrestle a show, then go to WWE. It was usually they wrestled 2 shows every weekend before they reported to FCW or TNA.

Edit: Also, this used to be the case (not sure anymore), but if you were under contract with ROH, you could still sign with WWE or TNA if you gave ROH notice and they could still use you for a month or two. I'm pretty sure that was the case with Matt Sydal. He signed a contract after the first PPV was taped and 3 months later he announced he signed with WWE and the 3rd PPV was his last show (he wasn't on the show, just the bonus matches). Gabe and Cary (probably mostly Gabe) was always loyal to his boys and understood the want to perform on a higher level and respected them if they wanted out of their contract so they could sign with WWE/TNA. But since Gabe is gone...who knows.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Sephiroth said:


> Too bad its not the night before Night of Champions. I'd definitely make the trip to Chi-Town for that weekend.


No kidding. I would too.

In fact I just remembered that the PPV is the weekend before. Damnit, lol.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah thanks for me letting me know Sephiroth.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever considered the idea that WWE stripped Cena of the title due to his comments about Dragon?

As for indy bookings, WWE usually let people work through them. He'd only go back on his commitments if the promoters involved were willing to let him back out. Its more of a gentleman's agreement than a contract and I'm pretty sure Dragon himself wouldn't want to screw anyone.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I was thinking that myself @ the Cena thing,but i actually read a report a few weeks back that the plan was to give the title back to Sheamus at the PPV to begin with before Danielson got released.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't think John Cena losing the title had anything to do with what he said about Bryan Danielson. I think the whole idea was that Sheamus once again got lucky in a situation and beat Cena for the title, setting up for Cena to at some point finally beat Sheamus one-one-one after the Nexus angle or maybe even during it. Alternatively, WWE may have put the title on Sheamus so Triple H can take it from him at SummerSlam.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Deadset sick of the watered down PG product. Not for me. I'm still in shock and laughter than Bryan FUCKING Danielson got fired over choking somebody with a TIE.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, it's a work!!!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

emanc93 said:


> Guys, it's a work!!!


Umm...No it's not.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Quick question. Are we still not 100% sure the the Danielson firing is real?


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol.

It's clearly real.

What I do think is that management has said they've gotta keep sponsors/whoever happy and they've gotta let him go. 

I also think that the door is open for a return and I believe/hope he'll be back after his 90 days. I also think that letting him work the indies is a sweetener.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

lets all hope the dragon returns after the 90 days it really is shocking this whole fiasco


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Just got my ringside seat for Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago!


DGUSA is awesome to see live. Even if Danielson wasn't on the card you should have got tickets.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Good. I'm expecting a great show then.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Just got my ringside seat for Danielson's 9/25 DGUSA booking in Chicago!


Remember to bring a tie to the event. Hope you have a great time there.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIIIREfCNn0 Found this earlier probably better than anything the wwe would come up with upon his likely return.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

It's real, but it's fake.

Real, as in for all legal purposes, he's no longer an employee of the company.

Fake, as in I believe the creative team already has a preliminary draft of an angle for him when he returns, and the Raw roster is already aware of it, too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Portugoose said:


> It's real, but it's fake.
> 
> Real, as in for all legal purposes, he's no longer an employee of the company.
> 
> Fake, as in I believe the creative team already has a preliminary draft of an angle for him when he returns, and the Raw roster is already aware of it, too.


I hope your right man!! I'd like to believe wwe isn't incompetant enough to let this angle pass. It is odd however, that they keep confiscating signs and muffling chants? That gives me the impression they actually want people to forget about him which doesn't make sense for any angle they would be planning for him.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Whenever Danielson comes back, they should book him against Kaval.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Whenever Danielson comes back, they should book him against Kaval.


watch it here it already happened
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDffiBlEngs


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

whoever made that youtube promo to Dragon's "Possible" Return, is a genius! Awesome video!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Even Hitler hates that Danielson was released. Someone should tell him that he will be back after the 90 days are over.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Seeing as no one has even brought it up and I'm surprised?
WWE basically just notified all of us on raw that they definately are bringing Danielson back. How you ask? Well If you missed it Cole said the GM has forbid the Nexus for going after any titles in the wwe for 3 months! What does that mean? That is when Bryan's 90 day contract expires and one week after his last Indy booking is finished! Coincidance I think not. I wonder if they keep them out of many matches for that long to keep the weaker links in the group from becoming exposed as well "weak links"

Think about it, if this title restriction holds up, it's probably to keep them out of the ring until Bryan returns without feeling the remorse that Barrett said he felt, because Daniel Bryan is a fictional character and he reveals himself and competes for a title his first week back as "Bryan Danielson" after a storyline that leads to his unvailing!! It's not that far out of the realm of possibility, and I believe they are beginning to lay the foundation for something of this nature to happen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Since when does his contract expire in 3 months? He was fired a month ago, he has two months left. The 90 day no compete clause means nothing because they can bring him back at any time. Why is 90 days when he can come back? He could come back tomorrow just as easily!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Since when does his contract expire in 3 months? He was fired a month ago, he has two months left. The 90 day no compete clause means nothing because they can bring him back at any time. Why is 90 days when he can come back? He could come back tomorrow just as easily!


Cole specifically said it on raw, I guarantee it. Rewatch it and find out for yourself, it was somewhere around the steamboat attack reply if I remember correctly. Yes his clause expires in 2 months but his very last Indy booking so far that has been booked is for Dragon Gate, whom he has an excellent relationship with and he is headlining that show! Therefore he will not screw that booking and wwe will let him work it because 1) they screwed him and 2) when he signed with them last fall he was allowed to finish up with roh and with other promotions for several months on his "final countdown tour" so tell me why would it be any different this time with these bookings, with the wwe being forced to screw last month with that ridiculous firing.

I'm not grasping at straws here and I'm surprised I'm one of the only one's to have noticed this. I wasn't searching the desert for answers, I just heard Cole point it out on raw and made the connection with common sense myself. So these are just my thoughts on the 3 month title restriction and it possibly linking to a potential Danielson return storyline.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't see why everyone thinks he'll come back after the 90 day release clause is up, it's WWE's own release clause anyway so they can bring him back at anytime they want like others have said.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

I think why everyone thinks the 90 day clause is so big is because they think WWE won't allow Danielson to sign with another company aka TNA. I personally think he will be back but I am wondering if WWE will wait til after Linda's election in early November.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

dabossb said:


> Cole specifically said it on raw, I guarantee it. Rewatch it and find out for yourself, it was somewhere around the steamboat attack reply if I remember correctly. Yes his clause expires in 2 months but his very last Indy booking so far that has been booked is for Dragon Gate, whom he has an excellent relationship with and he is headlining that show! Therefore he will not screw that booking and wwe will let him work it because 1) they screwed him and 2) when he signed with them last fall he was allowed to finish up with roh and with other promotions for several months on his "final countdown tour" so tell me why would it be any different this time with these bookings, with the wwe being forced to screw last month with that ridiculous firing.
> 
> *I'm not grasping at straws here* and I'm surprised I'm one of the only one's to have noticed this. I wasn't searching the desert for answers, I just heard Cole point it out on raw and made the connection with common sense myself. So these are just my thoughts on the 3 month title restriction and it possibly linking to a potential Danielson return storyline.


 That is EXACTLY what you are doing. Saying that confirmed he will be back then is laughable, if WWE weren't confiscating Danielson signs and muffling chants you may have a point, but the fact remains that they are. Bryan has had NO mention since his release except once when it was needed, since then it's been like every other release in the fact that it's as if he has never existed.

Danielson is gone and to say WWE would wait for their own 90 day release cause to sign him back is retarded, it's not to stop him signing with other companies (e.g. TNA) because he can sign (or at least pre-sign) with them right now if he wanted, just not show up on TV.

I also can't believe people saying "HE'LL BE BACK WHEN LINDA'S CAMPAIGN IS OVER", I'm sorry but JR has already confirmed that it was nothing to do with her campaign, do you think in November WWE is gonna go FUCK YEAH ATTITUDE ERA BITCHES, DANIELSON VS KAVAL VS JERICHO VS CHRISTIAN IN A TLC MATCH WHERE ALL 4 PEOPLE MUST BLEED AND CUT A 2 MINUTE PROMO BEFORE THEY CAN CLIMB THE LADDER FOR THE WWE TITLE!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wych said:


> That is EXACTLY what you are doing. Saying that confirmed he will be back then is laughable, if WWE weren't confiscating Danielson signs and muffling chants you may have a point, but the fact remains that they are. Bryan has had NO mention since his release except once when it was needed, since then it's been like every other release in the fact that it's as if he has never existed.
> 
> Danielson is gone and to say WWE would wait for their own 90 day release cause to sign him back is retarded, it's not to stop him signing with other companies (e.g. TNA) because he can sign (or at least pre-sign) with them right now if he wanted, just not show up on TV.
> 
> I also can't believe people saying "HE'LL BE BACK WHEN LINDA'S CAMPAIGN IS OVER", I'm sorry but JR has already confirmed that it was nothing to do with her campaign, do you think in November WWE is gonna go FUCK YEAH ATTITUDE ERA BITCHES, DANIELSON VS KAVAL VS JERICHO VS CHRISTIAN IN A TLC MATCH WHERE ALL 4 PEOPLE MUST BLEED AND CUT A 2 MINUTE PROMO BEFORE THEY CAN CLIMB THE LADDER FOR THE WWE TITLE!!!


You may be right, but you can't be pessimistic enough to completely ignore that there are far too many possibilities going around, and for not one of them to be true is really grasping at straws.

Here's some results from his two shows in Germany this past weekend.



> On Saturday *Bryan competed in the Round Robin Challenge including TJP and Wade Fitzgerald from England. Bryan def. Wade in the show opener while pretty much dominating the bout. TJP later also won against Fitzgerald so the RRC finale and co-main-event was Bryan vs. TJP. Really great match and certainly one of the best this year in wXw. Bryan finally won when he slid TJP from the Cattle Mutilation into a full nelson bridging pin.*
> 
> In the main event by the way Zack SabreJr.. defended his World Title against Big Van Walter (both have been seen on wXw The Vision in Philadelphia) via DQ. The third featured match was the farewell match of Doug Williams, who defeated fellow Brit Martin Stone..
> 
> ...


source: pwinsider


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

dabossb said:


> You may be right, but you can't be pessimistic enough to completely ignore that there are far too many possibilities going around, and for not one of them to be true is really grasping at straws.


Honestly, he's not being pessimistic. He's being realistic. You're being too optimistic, if anything. Think about your (lack of) logic here... it goes something like this:

Cole said 3 months until Nexus can get a title shot... wait, 3 months is how long a standard WWE non-compete clause is! Daniel Bryan must be coming back to get title shots with the rest of Nexus! Oh, wait, Bryan was released a month ago...um... uh... wait! His indy bookings have been announced through 3 months into the future! CONFIRMED!!!!!

To only say that you're grasping at straws is being kind.

I'd love to see Danielson back in WWE. I really would. However, its most likely going to be a while before that happens. At this time, all signs point to Danielson not being back in WWE in the near future - with one exception, that I don't know if people noticed (and it was in Danielson's blog, but I really don't feel like feuling even more speculation/searching through pages and pages of this thread, so I'm not going to mention any more about it here).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

theanticanadian said:


> Honestly, he's not being pessimistic. He's being realistic. You're being too optimistic, if anything. Think about your (lack of) logic here... it goes something like this:
> 
> Cole said 3 months until Nexus can get a title shot... wait, 3 months is how long a standard WWE non-compete clause is! Daniel Bryan must be coming back to get title shots with the rest of Nexus! Oh, wait, Bryan was released a month ago...um... uh... wait! His indy bookings have been announced through 3 months into the future! CONFIRMED!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with you in that it's just speculation but it's healthy speculation, as there is far too many hints to dictate that he will be back after his 90 day clause EXPIRES. Why you ask? Well not only in his blog that you mentioned but in his promos in the indys since being back. Danielson has stayed constant with a theme in everything he has posted and that theme is mystery and intrigue. He has spoken very little about the incident, and when he has it has been in a very professional as well as gracious light. He mentioned he was angry as well he should be, but also has stressed the positives of PG wrestling and how he plans on bringing it to the indys "for the next 90 days", which in a way tells me that he will be on the indys for.
the entirety of the clause. Not only that, but he has also continuously mentioned a "big project" he's working on right now, and he says it in a way that you understand it's something that's going to be big.

So It's fine to say I'm looking too deep in this latest potential hint, but to factually say I have no logic in what I'm offering is proposterous and ignorant.

Speculation is perfectly acceptable here and I think the wwe suspending the nexus from chasing any titles for 3 months could really be the latest hint in this potential danielson return storyline.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*With all respect to Bryan Danielson, he is talented westler but come on over 500 pages ?! lol!

In all honestly i don't see what the big deal about the guy... *


----------



## Cycløps (Oct 24, 2008)

People are STILL going on with this? Holy fuck. Let it go people, he is gone.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Medo said:


> *With all respect to Bryan Danielson, he is talented westler but come on over 500 pages ?! lol!
> 
> In all honestly i don't see what the big deal about the guy... *





Cycløps said:


> People are STILL going on with this? Holy fuck. Let it go people, he is gone.


And yet both of you felt the sudden urge to post in here, adding to the post count and keeping it relevant. Nice.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't know him before NXT, but I still care. He was the most interesting superstar in WWE when he was fired.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Reports are saying he will be given the last spot in the Raw MITB match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Reports are saying he will be given the last spot in the Raw MITB match.


I highly doubt it.

As in I doubt it will happen and I doubt there are any reports from semi-reliable sources about this happening.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Reports are saying he will be given the last spot in the Raw MITB match.


reports from where man?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Reports are saying he will be given the last spot in the Raw MITB match.


Source or shut up.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Source or shut up.


I'll have to do some digging. I can't remember where I saw it. BUT I DID! Pretty stoked for MITB.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Just don't expect anyone to believe you, that's all.

Also, I'm glad my settings are different. I only have 204 pages, not 500+, so it doesn't seem like that big of a deal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, that'll never happen.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Reports are saying he will be given the last spot in the Raw MITB match.


typing up some shit on your googledocs doesn't make it a report.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey i just saw a report that daniel bryan will come back (maybe as Jason Zanzinbocker cause it sounds flashy) and will have a golden ticket, this "ticket" will also have a key on it. It will be the key that opens the MITB case. ERGO both smackdown and raw MITB winners will have to fight this new upstart Jason Zanzinbocker!

Uhh where did i get this report, i uhhh googled something, and my uhhh ok the voices in my head said it would be a good idea...but seriously it could happen!
/sarcasam off

seriously where do you people come up with this stuff


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like we're going to have to wait even longer for Danielson to come back to the E since he's taking indy bookings into mid-September now. He's gonna be riding one hell of a wave of momentum when he does get back.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Looks like we're going to have to wait even longer for Danielson to come back to the E since he's taking indy bookings into mid-September now. He's gonna be riding one hell of a wave of momentum when he does get back.


Royal Rumble, members of Nexus currently are controlling the match, to pick who faces champ Wade Barrett.

10... 9... 8... 7... 6... 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...

*Titantron shows nothing, speakers it* "It's the final countdown..."


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I suspect he shows up on Impact before he ever shows up on Raw again, especially if Heyman ends up taking control. Then Danielson and his buddy Wolfe (or Nigel McGuinness, whichever you prefer) would likely get pushed hard in that promotion. Pretty sure he'd be down with that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Won't happen with how much Heyman is asking for from TNA! TNA doesn't pay the whole top card that much.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Royal Rumble, members of Nexus currently are controlling the match, to pick who faces champ Wade Barrett.
> 
> 10... 9... 8... 7... 6... 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
> 
> *Titantron shows nothing, speakers it* "It's the final countdown..."


By the time the Rumble happens, most casuals will have already forgotten about Danielson to care about his 
surprise return. 

I don't think anyone has posted this, but...



> - From EVOLVE Wrestling: Pro wrestling's hottest free agent is Bryan Danielson (formerly Daniel Bryan in WWE). He was given the option weeks ago to hand pick his opponent for his EVOLVE debut on July 23rd in Union City, NJ at The Ace Arena. Speculation has run wild as to who Danielson will choose. We have learned that Danielson will announce his decision at www.EVOLVEwrestling.com this Monday at 9pm. There are negotiations now for a simulcast on ESPN. This would also mark the return of the Monday Night War, as the Danielson ESPN special will coincide with the start of Raw. Who will Danielson pick? Only he knows. We will all find out this Monday at 9pm EST at EVOLVEwrestling.com. Tickets for "EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. TBA" on July 23rd and EVOLVE 5 in Rahway, NJ are now on sale at EVOLVEwrestling.com or by calling 267-519-9744.
> 
> -411mania.com


:lmao


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Looks like we're going to have to wait even longer for Danielson to come back to the E since he's taking indy bookings into mid-September now. He's gonna be riding one hell of a wave of momentum when he does get back.


Matt Hardy was taking ROH bookings when he made his return to WWE in 2005. I think we'll see him back in the WWE before the year ends.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> Looks like we're going to have to wait even longer for Danielson to come back to the E since he's taking indy bookings into mid-September now. He's gonna be riding one hell of a wave of momentum when he does get back.





Sephiroth said:


> Independent wrestling is all contract free (except for ROH, but that doesn't mean everyone on the roster is under contract). Mostly verbal agreements unless ROH wants to sign you to a contract simply because you'll be on TV or iPPV, which is different. Besides, if you have any indy bookings in the future, the WWE usually lets them complete those bookings. This happened with CM Punk (wreslted for ROH for 3 months after signing a contract), Matt Hardy (wrestled 3 shows for ROH after returning to Raw), Bryan Danielson (wrestled a whole month after signing), Nigel Mcguinness (wrestled a whole month after being signed by TNA), Samoa Joe (wrestled in ROH for a month before being TNA exclusive), Matt Sydal (who wrestled for half a month after signing with the WWE), and there are many more examples.


Just because Danielson has some booking in September does not mean we won't see him on WWE TV then. It just means he will be working both WWE and indys (which might seem like a lot, but its not half as brutal as the schedule Danielson used to do a few years ago where he pretty much wrestled every weekend or almost every weekend each month in tough, stiff, long taxing matches that tested his endurance)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Royal Rumble, members of Nexus currently are controlling the match, to pick who faces champ Wade Barrett.
> 
> 10... 9... 8... 7... 6... 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
> 
> *Titantron shows nothing, speakers it* "It's the final countdown..."


Aside from the fact that he'll have been gone for so long most fans will have forgotten him, most fans wouldn't even know his long time theme song to mark out for it. The Indy fans would be going nuts and the 98% of everyone else would just have a huge "WTF is this shit?" moment.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Just because Danielson has some booking in September does not mean we won't see him on WWE TV then. It just means he will be working both WWE and indys (which might seem like a lot, but its not half as brutal as the schedule Danielson used to do a few years ago where he pretty much wrestled every weekend or almost every weekend each month in tough, stiff, long taxing matches that tested his endurance)


Vince rarely, if ever, allows guys work indy dates while they're under a performer's contract. If Dragon is booked to work on 9/11, it's going to at least until 9/12 til he's officially signed.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Aside from the fact that he'll have been gone for so long most fans will have forgotten him, most fans wouldn't even know his long time theme song to mark out for it. The Indy fans would be going nuts and the 98% of everyone else would just have a huge "WTF is this shit?" moment.


Maybe, but really, just how much is "98% of everyone else"? We all know that the internet has expanded and that WWE takes direct advantage of it.

In the right city, the place would explode.

Not saying I want that scenario to happen (because I don't), but I think discounting the "internet fans" is a stale act nowadays.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> Vince rarely, if ever, allows guys work indy dates while they're under a performer's contract. If Dragon is booked to work on 9/11, it's going to at least until 9/12 til he's officially signed.


Depends how sorry Vince is and he might let him still do the indy shows as a kind gesture because of how things turned out.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Depends how sorry Vince is and he might let him still do the indy shows as a kind gesture because of how things turned out.


Do you serioulsy believe Vince would let someone go on other shows where he can get injured while he may be in a storyline within the WWE? No. I only recall Taz and he had a 6 minute match with Awesome to win the ECW World title and a 10 minute one to drop it to Dreamer.
No way Vince lets him work with the indies while in the WWE just because he feels sorry.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Vince feeling sorry for somebody? That's probably the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe feeling sorry was the wrong words to use but certainly feeling some sort of regret over his decision to let him go.

Even Vince probably has his moments of regret.

Whether this is one of them, I don't know.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Vince is a Business man, he made the right business decision at this point in time.

Potenially lose millions of dollars of income from sponsors because of the actions of one individual, or release said individual from his contract with the company, thus absolving them of responsibility, and showing they're willing to take actions against it.

Would vince feel bad? I'd like to hope so. However, Danielson is the kind of guy who would be able to come back at any point in time, Monday, October, January, two or three years time. He'd still be able to get over, *and* make Vince a lot of money!. And I believe Vince knows this. I believe Danielson knows this. 

This probably lessens the feelings of resentment from Danielson, and lessens the small feeling of remorse Vince might have for releasing him.


If Danielson was an established big money main eventer, would this have happened? Maybe, Maybe not. It depends on the balance of how much of a draw he was and how much it would take financially to release him from his contract, against how much money they stood to potentially lose from sponsors.


----------



## revolutiongen23 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Vince is a Business man, he made the right business decision at this point in time.
> 
> Potenially lose millions of dollars of income from sponsors because of the actions of one individual, or release said individual from his contract with the company, thus absolving them of responsibility, and showing they're willing to take actions against it.
> 
> ...


I have the same opinion


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Teh Daniel Bryan Chants returned tonight at Gail Kim x Alicia Fox match lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Daniel Bryan!" will become one of those WWE chants that stays around forever, like "What!?" and "Woooo".


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*- A interesting note regarding Bryan Danielson. When he originally signed with WWE last summer, he signed over the rights to his American Dragon gimmick, so he cannot promote himself as the Dragon on the independents. Wrestling Observer*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> *- A interesting note regarding Bryan Danielson. When he originally signed with WWE last summer, he signed over the rights to his American Dragon gimmick, so he cannot promote himself as the Dragon on the independents. Wrestling Observer*


So this pretty much confirms he will return to the wwe as he has said countless times how much he loves his american dragon gimmick and has stated how much he dislikes tna and will never go there to become Lloyd Bonner.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by JasonLives View Post
> - A interesting note regarding Bryan Danielson. When he originally signed with WWE last summer, he signed over the rights to his American Dragon gimmick, so he cannot promote himself as the Dragon on the independents. Wrestling Observer





dabossb said:


> So this pretty much confirms he will return to the wwe as he has said countless times how much he loves his american dragon gimmick and has stated how much he dislikes tna and will never go there to become Lloyd Bonner.


So, let's just wait.. i won't get my hopes up, but i'm hoping that Bryan returns to the WWE till the end of the year


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> *- A interesting note regarding Bryan Danielson. When he originally signed with WWE last summer, he signed over the rights to his American Dragon gimmick, so he cannot promote himself as the Dragon on the independents. Wrestling Observer*


Oh great, the 'Colin Olsen Rule'. Why the fuck WWE feels the need to own names it refuses to promote itself is beyond me. Although this report could quite easily be bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many days has Bryan been fired for now? im asking because of his 90 day no compete thing. i know Vince allowed him to wrestle on none televised wrestling shows which was very cool of him to do, and im hoping Bryan returns to wwe after 90 days have passed.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> How many days has Bryan been fired for now? im asking because of his 90 day no compete thing. i know Vince allowed him to wrestle on none televised wrestling shows which was very cool of him to do, and im hoping Bryan returns to wwe after 90 days have passed.


The 90 days ends on Sept. 8 (if you count the day he was fired as a day) or Sept. 9 (if we start the next day).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> The 90 days ends on Sept. 8 (if you count the day he was fired as a day) or Sept. 9 (if we start the next day).


Thank you.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Why are people so bothered about the 90 day release clause? TNA can talk to Danielson all they want right now, heck they could have done that the day after Danielson was fired. The 90 day clause just stops him from appearing on TV or PPV.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Why are people thinking Danielson can't return until after he's done with his indy bookings? They could easily bring him back and let him finish his indy bookings. They've done it many, many times.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Why are people thinking Danielson can't return until after he's done with his indy bookings? They could easily bring him back and let him finish his indy bookings. They've done it many, many times.


if this happens, could be awesome, don't?


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Why are people thinking Danielson can't return until after he's done with his indy bookings? They could easily bring him back and let him finish his indy bookings. They've done it many, many times.


This. And IIRC, none of his Indy Bookings are on Mondays or Sundays, meaning he could _easily_ be slotted into Raw or a PPV and still complete his indy bookings.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Why are people thinking Danielson can't return until after he's done with his indy bookings? They could easily bring him back and let him finish his indy bookings. They've done it many, many times.


Yeah but Vince has become even more controlling of his product than he has been recently, he might not allow it now.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Sceptic said:


> This. And IIRC, none of his Indy Bookings are on Mondays or Sundays, meaning he could _easily_ be slotted into Raw or a PPV and still complete his indy bookings.





Alicks said:


> Yeah but Vince has become even more controlling of his product than he has been recently, he might not allow it now.


it could happen.. it could not happen.. we just have to wait and see! Speculations about this Bryan subject, are beyond 512 pages, and we still doesn't now if Bryan will return to the WWE after the 90 days, if he will return immediately, or next year, or choose to go to the other side(TNA).
I'm hoping that he will return after Summerslam, to side with the faces to go against nexus!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This was just posted on http://wrestling.insidepulse.com 



> Bryan Danielson has been telling people that WWE owns the American Dragon trademark, so he can’t use it, and he has also been assuring promoters that he will return deposits if he signs with WWE and can’t make their shows.


This could be more of the proof we need that not only will he return to the wwe but if wwe resigns him early he will not complete his Indy tapings but will reinburse them their money!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh so the wwe was going to allow danielson to use 'american dragon'??

he'll definitely be back if he's telling promoters this.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm starting to wonder if the reason he hasn't worked out an ROH return is because he knows he's not going to be sticking around long-term and doesn't want to show up for just a show or two after the big send-off he got.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If the wwe had trademarked "american dragon" i wonder if they had plans of changing his name back to Bryan Danielson.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

SJFC said:


> If the wwe had trademarked "american dragon" i wonder if the wwe had plans of changing his name back to Bryan Danielson.


we'll see ... what better way than a survivor series 7 on 7 match

nexus vs sheamus, triple h, cena, orton, edge, miz, and danielson


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As long as Danielson wrestles for Evolve on 7/23 and DGUSA on 7/24 I'm fine with him signing with WWE sooner rather than later.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SJFC said:


> If the wwe had trademarked "american dragon" i wonder if they had plans of changing his name back to Bryan Danielson.


Well if you remember man, he changed his name to Bryan Danielson on his Twitter and said "The winds of change of stirring" a day or more before he was released. He also worked an fcw show the Thursday prior to the release as Bryan Danielson and did all his Danielson Indy referrences like "I have til five." Therefore, wwe definately intended on transforming him back into Bryan Danielson!!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> we'll see ... what better way than a survivor series 7 on 7 match
> 
> nexus vs sheamus, triple h, cena, orton, edge, miz, and danielson





dabossb said:


> Well if you remember man, he changed his name to Bryan Danielson on his Twitter and said "The winds of change of stirring" a day or more before he was released. He also worked an fcw show the Thursday prior to the release as Bryan Danielson and did all his Danielson Indy referrences like "I have til five." Therefore, wwe definately intended on transforming him back into Bryan Danielson!!


This things makes me.. very.. happy .. If WWE wants to invest on Bryan, as the American Dragon, Bryan Danielson.. i just have to say.. HELL YEAH!!
i'm not 100% confident, but i think that he will return to the WWE


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

will94 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the reason he hasn't worked out an ROH return is because he knows he's not going to be sticking around long-term and doesn't want to show up for just a show or two after the big send-off he got.


he isn't alloqws to do a ROH show regardless


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Evolve is his next indy match?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Swag said:


> he isn't alloqws to do a ROH show regardless


He can work for them before the 90 days are up, as long as it's not on TV or PPV.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> He can work for them before the 90 days are up, as long as it's not on TV or PPV.


Yea, isn't ROH on TV? I think...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

On a side note Danielson so far is Undefeated in his 90 Day Indy Run. Which makes up for his NXT Losing Streak.










I just posted this because I thought it looked cool.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Full Interview: http://thesportscourier.com/content/tsc-interviews-bryan-danielson*



> Jerry: Welcome to KnS WrestleFest in Carteret N.J. I am Jerry Sorrentino here with a man who certainly needs no introduction as he has dominated the independent scene for over 10 years. I would like to welcome Daniel Bryan aka Bryan Danielson to The Sports Courier!
> 
> Bryan: Thank you very much Jerry, but just so you and the fans know, that Daniel Bryan guy died the day I was eliminated from WWE NXT.
> 
> ...



*
Note I only included the pieces related to Bryan Danielson returning to the ring in WWE or TNA. You can read the full interview at the aforementioned link. I don't know about TSC, so I can't say how legitmate it is. But I originally found the link at f4wonline.com*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't wait for his return to WWE. How many days to go? Haha.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> If the wwe had trademarked "american dragon" i wonder if they had plans of changing his name back to Bryan Danielson.





dabossb said:


> This could be more of the proof we need that not only will he return to the wwe but if wwe resigns him early he will not complete his Indy tapings but will reinburse them their money!





vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ugh so the wwe was going to allow danielson to use 'american dragon'??
> 
> he'll definitely be back if he's telling promoters this.


They trademark EVERYONE'S former personas as a general rule. See Colin Olsen. Its nothing to do with wanting to bring him back.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

BD didn't get fired. It's all a work. Just wait, this Sunday!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mike Hauncho said:


> BD didn't get fired. It's all a work. Just wait, this Sunday!!


It was an imposter Bryan Danielson that wrestled in Chikara a few weeks ago! I knew it. 

He very well might come back soon but he is without doubt no longer employed by WWE anymore.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike Hauncho said:


> BD didn't get fired. It's all a work. Just wait, this Sunday!!


I'm actually ordering the PPV Sunday,so i'll be back here to laugh at this post post-MITB.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I'm actually ordering the PPV Sunday,so i'll be back here to laugh at this post post-MITB.


Dude, its already been reported that he is coming back Sunday. I just can't wait to see when and where it happens in the PPV.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Dude, its already been reported that he is coming back Sunday. I just can't wait to see when and where it happens in the PPV.


Link to the report?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Dude, its already been reported that he is coming back Sunday. I just can't wait to see when and where it happens in the PPV.


hey dude, where's the link to the report?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Dude, its already been reported that he is coming back Sunday. I just can't wait to see when and where it happens in the PPV.


Where's the link?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I found the link




> inmikeshead.com is reporting that the long awaited return of Bryan Danielson will come to fruition at Money in the Bank. He will return under his real name & as the "American Dragon" current plans call for Danielson to be involved in the WWE Championship match thus making it a Triple Threat with him beating John Cena via submission


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Dude, its already been reported that he is coming back Sunday. I just can't wait to see when and where it happens in the PPV.


I want to e-punch you so badly


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> I found the link


Not bad but you should've included a rickroll link for added lulz


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

lol.. pure hoax by Mike's part


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> lol.. pure hoax by Mike's part


hehehe. This is like the 5th time I've posted that and people are all getting excited and shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mike Hauncho said:


> hehehe. This is like the 5th time I've posted that and people are all getting excited and shit.


Nobody got excited we all just said you were lying. Get a life.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mike Hauncho said:


> hehehe. This is like the 5th time I've posted that and people are all getting excited and shit.


Not really, we just assumed you were being a troll.

You've just proved us correct.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

why the forums allows trolls to do this?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

If u guys want to know news about Bryan, he has became the IWA Puerto Rico Heavyweight Champion, last night:


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a quick question:

Why do people keep associating The Final Countdown with Daniel Bryan? Did he use this theme when he was in the Indy circuits, or just say he'd like to use it?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^ It was his theme song when he was in the indies, and keeps using it as of now.


Oh, and nice for AD, though he's gonna have to drop the belt in a couple of months...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

If he's winning Indy Championships then i don't think he's coming back anytime this year tbh. The earliest he could return is probably Spring 2011.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> If he's winning Indy Championships then i don't think he's coming back anytime this year tbh. The earliest he could return is probably Spring 2011.


Why? If I was a booker I'd have Danielson hold my main title even if it was only for a week, it'd add so much prestige to it, considering the guy has made himself famous in the WWE and (as far as we believe) he'll be back.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> If he's winning Indy Championships then i don't think he's coming back anytime this year tbh. The earliest he could return is probably Spring 2011.


yes, because indy championships hold so much more prestige than being in the WWE and actually being seen on TV by a company that had legit plans for you. 

please. he knows right now whether or not he wants to come back right away, a title isn't going to change his mind.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Why? If I was a booker I'd have Danielson hold my main title even if it was only for a week, it'd add so much prestige to it, considering the guy has made himself famous in the WWE and (as far as we believe) he'll be back.


Because unlike TNA,WWE won't allow anyone to hold a Championship from an Indy Promotion,and be under contract with them at the same time. So this leads me to believe that he isn't coming back in 2010,and if he wins more Championships i'll believe it more.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> yes, because indy championships hold so much more prestige than being in the WWE and actually being seen on TV by a company that had legit plans for you.
> 
> please. he knows right now whether or not he wants to come back right away, a title isn't going to change his mind.


That wasn't my point. My point was if he's winning Indy Championships,then WWE won't give him another contract until he drops them.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> That wasn't my point. My point was if he's winning Indy Championships,then WWE won't give him another contract until he drops them.


He could easily just drop the belt or vacate it. Im sure he'd be devastaded about having to drop the IWA puerto rico heavyweight championship though


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cricetus said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Why do people keep associating The Final Countdown with Daniel Bryan? Did he use this theme when he was in the Indy circuits, or just say he'd like to use it?


He used it in FCW too


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Who did he beat for that belt? Was it one of Los Boricuas or that ref from TNA. Couldn't be anyone else in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> If he's winning Indy Championships then i don't think he's coming back anytime this year tbh. The earliest he could return is probably Spring 2011.


CM Punk was ROH World Champion when WWE signed him. They could very easily sign him, then allow him to complete a month of bookings, thus allowing him to drop the belt. I do wonder where you pull logic like this at times.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Hoping to see the Final Countdown when he returns!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Danielson defeated QT Marshall for the IWA Puerto Rico Heavyweight Championship, on their Summer show! I think he'll stick with the belt in his indy adventure, and could drop it when he returns to the WWE!


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, more signs pointing to him not returning to WWE any time soon.

Quick question for those of you with the countdowns in your signature... after it gets past 90 days and he's not back, will your countdown go into negative numbers?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

more Daniel Bryan chants tonight in the Divas and Women's championship lol


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I wouldn't look at Danielson winning titles as an indicator of him not signing with the WWE again soon. Its more of an indicator that his star has risen greatly because of his stint in the WWE and places are wanting to put their titles on him because it raises both the prestige of the belt and is a potential draw for their promotion. Its smart imo.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I wouldn't look at Danielson winning titles as an indicator of him not signing with the WWE again soon. Its more of an indicator that his star has risen greatly because of his stint in the WWE and places are wanting to put their titles on him because it raises both the prestige of the belt and is a potential draw for their promotion. Its smart imo.


agreed


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Miz and Danielson feud for the wwe championship later in the year???


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

AdamleGM said:


>


Love that poster. Daniel Bryan should be the supreme ruler of the world. Hey if you remember the whole thing with him giving the programs away and he was like "DOWN WITH CAPITALISM!! WE DON'T NEED YOUR MONEY!!" Who wouldn't want someone that awesome in office.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


>


repped


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder what sign got confiscated faster, that one or the "Michelle McTaker" sign.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Holding titles in lower promotions don't prevent WWE from signing a superstar. I'm not trying to come to Danielson's defense at every possible angle like some people are, but I am saying that as mentioned, it's happened before.

Not to mention, WWE has had guys on their own roster who simultaneously hold belts in FCW, their developmental promotion. One prime example right now is NXT2 rookie Alex Riley, who is the current FCW Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I wonder what sign got confiscated faster, that one or the "Michelle McTaker" sign.


I spotted that on the boom camera pan around of Rey's entrance. So McTaker it is.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

man I hope Vince does not let TNA scoop him up


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> man I hope Vince does not let TNA scoop him up


Same. Just for Danielson's sake. What a waste that would be.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


>


replyied as well!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


> Same. Just for Danielson's sake. What a waste that would be.


Jobbing like Nigel is doing on TNA, won't make wonders to his career, would ruin..  Danielson to WWE


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

they've could raise the momentum for cena at summerslam, and introduced instead of Bret, Bryan's return, but they ruined when they've introduced Bret Hart as the 7th member of cena's army!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

urielhurricane said:


> they've could raise the momentum for cena at summerslam, and introduced instead of Bret, Bryan's return, but they ruined when they've introduced Bret Hart as the 7th member of cena's army!


As I said in the Raw discussion thread they can easily swap things around before the PPV. Remember Backlash when Vince was going to team with Triple H and Shane but pulled out of the match and put Batista in his place? Or for that matter, Survivor Series '01 when he dropped out in favour of Big Show. I'm not getting my hopes up for a Danielson return but I _do_ think we'll see at least one change in the line-up before SummerSlam.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

how cool would it have been if the final countdown would have started playing when Cena said one more though. I know they could hire him back to join Cena's team before Summerslam, but damn that would have been a mark-out moment.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> how cool would it have been if the final countdown would have started playing when Cena said one more though. I know they could hire him back to join Cena's team before Summerslam, but damn that would have been a mark-out moment.


All this would kind of make sense seeing how he is the only one that got fired from the group. He could be the heart that fight against Nexus. Damn, I'm just wishing, but I'd mark so hard!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> As I said in the Raw discussion thread they can easily swap things around before the PPV. Remember Backlash when Vince was going to team with Triple H and Shane but pulled out of the match and put Batista in his place? Or for that matter, Survivor Series '01 when he dropped out in favour of Big Show. I'm not getting my hopes up for a Danielson return but I _do_ think we'll see at least one change in the line-up before SummerSlam.


Agreed, and i'm hoping that maybe or Khali or R-Truth, would be taken out by nexus, and the replacement end up bein Bryan 



Kane_fanV1 said:


> how cool would it have been if the final countdown would have started playing when Cena said one more though. I know they could hire him back to join Cena's team before Summerslam, but damn that would have been a mark-out moment.


If they have one change in cena's team, and the change end up bein Bryan with the Final Countdown, i would MARK OUT like a lil kid! 



DisturbedOne98 said:


> All this would kind of make sense seeing how he is the only one that got fired from the group. He could be the heart that fight against Nexus. Damn, I'm just wishing, but I'd mark so hard!


Me too


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

dabossb said:


> This was just posted on http://wrestling.insidepulse.com
> 
> 
> 
> This could be more of the proof we need that not only will he return to the wwe but if wwe resigns him early he will not complete his Indy tapings but will reinburse them their money!












So how long before Vince tries to sue Disney? Be honest I thought Disney owned the name American Dragon.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

When Tarver was telling Cena to show some "remorse" I thought Cena might say something along the lines of "None of you have shown remorse for what you have done, apart from this man..." then Danielson comes out etc.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

So what is the reason Bryant is gone, kayfabe or real? 

Wasn't he involved in the first beat down of Cena, and now he is no where to be seen? Is there a legit reason for this?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cactus_Flagg said:


> So what is the reason Bryant is gone, kayfabe or real?
> 
> Wasn't he involved in the first beat down of Cena, and now he is no where to be seen? Is there a legit reason for this?


Lol have you been under a rock for 2 months?

He got fired for choking Justin Roberts with a tie during the first beatdown after someone "important" complained to the wwe.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Lol have you been under a rock for 2 months?
> 
> He got fired for choking Justin Roberts with a tie during the first beatdown after someone "important2 complained to the wwe.


Well I actually saw that and thought that was a rumour, but it was the actual truth?? What bonehead made that decision to fire him over that? Didn't Cena himself commend Bryant on his whole involvement in that attack?

Cena = real mans man

Justin Roberts = little bitch


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

It was from the sponsors. Word is the 'E' didn't want to fire him but their hands were tied. It's widely believed that there is a gentleman's agreement between the company and Danielson for him to return at some stage. Whether that's true or not is up to you.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


> It was from the sponsors. Word is the 'E' didn't want to fire him but their hands were tied. It's widely believed that there is a gentleman's agreement between the company and Danielson for him to return at some stage. Whether that's true or not is up to you.


Let's just hope that MAYBE Bryan returns at Summerslam!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

urielhurricane said:


> Let's just hope that MAYBE Bryan returns at Summerslam!


If you look at his indy dates listed on his site, it stops at September 26th, which is a Sunday. I wonder what he will be doing that next night?


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Derek said:


> If you look at his indy dates listed on his site, it stops at September 26th, which is a Sunday. I wonder what he will be doing that next night?


reading a book, what else does he have to do on a monday night.:lmao


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> reading a book, what else does he have to do on a monday night.:lmao


lol, besides that, he doesn't have anything to do on monday nights so..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> reading a book, what else does he have to do on a monday night.:lmao


watch tv? nope go to kfc? nope :argh:


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

maybe he will get Cena to skip work so they can go get some snatch.........and clean.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought he would be the last guy on Cena's team last night.. damn.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> As I said in the Raw discussion thread they can easily swap things around before the PPV. Remember Backlash when Vince was going to team with Triple H and Shane but pulled out of the match and put Batista in his place? Or for that matter, Survivor Series '01 when he dropped out in favour of Big Show. I'm not getting my hopes up for a Danielson return but I _do_ think we'll see at least one change in the line-up before SummerSlam.


I'm banking on R-Truth being taken out of the match as he will have his injured arm either attacked either by the Miz or Nexus. 

Or WWE will just forget that he is supposed to have a bad arm and he will remain on the team.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Watch this Awsome tribute 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCjyoDEZ4B8


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

if danielson wasn't fired, i would have love to see cena vs. danielson at summerslam


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm banking on R-Truth being taken out of the match as he will have his injured arm either attacked either by the Miz or Nexus.
> 
> Or WWE will just forget that he is supposed to have a bad arm and he will remain on the team.


I'm banking on R-truth or Khali or maybe Bret Hart, to get taken out by Nexus, and Hoping that Bryan will replace one of them 



WWE RAW said:


> Watch this Awsome tribute
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCjyoDEZ4B8


This is an simply awesome tribute  Hoping that Bryan will return soon


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For those who still have hope. I think his 90 day thing expires around September 12? He returns at NOC as a mystery opponent and wins a title(maybe beating Miz for us title?).

If he doesn't return by September 20th, he's not returning to WWE.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

dxbender said:


> For those who still have hope. I think his 90 day thing expires around September 12? He returns at NOC as a mystery opponent and wins a title(maybe beating Miz for us title?).
> 
> If he doesn't return by September 20th, he's not returning to WWE.


Who knows, he can return anytime, anyplace, whenever he wants, that he will pay back the indy promoters if he returns after his dates!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

surfing on the internet, later on the night, i've found this.. a guy created, a Daniel Bryan titantron, look it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnhmwUCv1vg


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good tron. Too bad he isn't in the WWE anymore.


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> surfing on the internet, later on the night, i've found this.. a guy created, a Daniel Bryan titantron, look it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnhmwUCv1vg


The song fits him I think. Since I can't imagine WWE using final countdown they should use a song like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

dxbender said:


> For those who still have hope. I think his 90 day thing expires around September 12? He returns at NOC as a mystery opponent and wins a title(maybe beating Miz for us title?).
> 
> If he doesn't return by September 20th, he's not returning to WWE.


Actually his 90 days is up either on Sept. 8th or 9th.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sure he won't return to the WWE until September 26th anyway because that would be his last indy booking for Dragon Gate USA.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Dunno if anyone saw, that if Bryan returns to the WWE early on his Indy dates, he could return the money for the indy promoters?  So don't count off Bryan! It isn't a NEWS FLASH, just a thought!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

urielhurricane said:


> Dunno if anyone saw, that if Bryan returns to the WWE early on his Indy dates, he could return the money for the indy promoters?  So don't count off Bryan! It isn't a NEWS FLASH, just a thought!


You'd have to factor in the negative effect that would have on future dates for those companies. Sure, they'd get their money back from those bookings but that disappointment of not seeing him might put fans off attending future shows.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> You'd have to factor in the negative effect that would have on future dates for those companies. Sure, they'd get their money back from those bookings but that disappointment of not seeing him might put fans off attending future shows.


hell yeah.. we'll see.. only time will tell, but i'm hoping that Bryan returns to the WWE, and goes into the WWE - NEXUS storyline


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Danielson won't cancel his indy dates. That's unprofessional and it'll completely ruin his reputation amongst indy fans.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton gave his thoughts about danielson on twiter

@Sancho_Kayfabe I understand why it happened. But he def deserves to be there, I'm sure he'll b back. Very talented in my opinion
http://twitter.com/RealRKOrton


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> Orton gave his thoughts about danielson on twiter
> 
> @Sancho_Kayfabe I understand why it happened. But he def deserves to be there, I'm sure he'll b back. Very talented in my opinion
> http://twitter.com/RealRKOrton


Wow! Thank god orton knows talent! Just got a lot of respect for him!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Orton gave his thoughts about danielson on twiter
> 
> @Sancho_Kayfabe I understand why it happened. But he def deserves to be there, I'm sure he'll b back. Very talented in my opinion
> http://twitter.com/RealRKOrton


Just got more respect for Orton on his opinion in this Bryan subject!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Orton gave his thoughts about danielson on twiter
> 
> @Sancho_Kayfabe I understand why it happened. But he def deserves to be there, I'm sure he'll b back. Very talented in my opinion
> http://twitter.com/RealRKOrton


Was just about to post that. 
With him having Orton and Cena's backing I think we can all definitely be reassured he'll be back.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Samee said:


> Was just about to post that.
> With him having Orton and Cena's backing I think we can all definitely be reassured he'll be back.


agreed with you.. it's only a matter of time, but we just doesn't know when.. but i think that Bryan will be Back to the WWE


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Because I'm awesome here you guys go!!

Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston (first match back on the indys after being released)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe400n_bryan-danielson-vs-eddie-kingston-1_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe40sn_bryan-danielson-vs-eddie-kingston-2_sport


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

"It seems there might be some tension right now between WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and former WWE superstar Shawn Michaels. According to Dave Meltzer, McMahon recently made the call to have the announcers no longer mention Michaels on air and for there to be no footage of him shown on WWE television. Reports are circulating that the reasoning behind this was that Michaels was very unhappy about the Bryan Danielson situation."

Source: F4WOnline.com


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Optikk said:


> Danielson won't cancel his indy dates. That's unprofessional and it'll completely ruin his reputation amongst indy fans.


this^^


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RDClip said:


> "It seems there might be some tension right now between WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and former WWE superstar Shawn Michaels. According to Dave Meltzer, McMahon recently made the call to have the announcers no longer mention Michaels on air and for there to be no footage of him shown on WWE television. Reports are circulating that the reasoning behind this was that Michaels was very unhappy about the Bryan Danielson situation."
> 
> Source: F4WOnline.com


is there a link to this?


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> is there a link to this?


I read it on NoDQ
http://nodq.com/wwe/281829306.shtml


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

dabossb said:


> Because I'm awesome here you guys go!!
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston (first match back on the indys after being released)
> 
> ...





I
LOVE
YOU
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RDClip said:


> "It seems there might be some tension right now between WWE Chairman Vince McMahon and former WWE superstar Shawn Michaels. According to Dave Meltzer, McMahon recently made the call to have the announcers no longer mention Michaels on air and for there to be no footage of him shown on WWE television. Reports are circulating that the reasoning behind this was that Michaels was very unhappy about the Bryan Danielson situation."
> 
> Source: F4WOnline.com


Mcmahon has to be kidding himself if he actually believes that all fans (eventhough most are kind of dumb) will just forget about Shawn michaels. Eventually they will want to work with him again and will have to resign Danielson in order to do it. I think it's shit like this that will be/has been wwe downfall.

It really is ridiculous that a company like wwe that is finally running out of the revolving door of outstanding talent they used to have, is willing to be so stubborn to turn away what little is left out there (Danielson) for virtually no reason at all (to please an "outside" source). This train of thinking will really lead to their demise because turning away wwe legends in the caliber of HBK who has a huge fanbase, over a mistake in judgment wwe is to stubborn to correct is stupid on way too many levels.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If that report is true, than Vince is pathetic. He likes to re-write WWE history a lot, washing out anyone who makes him mad.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm guessing that report is just trying to make a false connection to Michaels not appearing in homestate events.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/49339/dont-believe-reports-that-say-vince-mcmahon-has-heat-with-shawn-michaels.html?p=1

PWINSDER says it's fake


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dabossb said:


> Because I'm awesome here you guys go!!
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs Eddie Kingston (first match back on the indys after being released)
> 
> ...


Just incase any of you guys/gals/fellas missed this, here's Bryan's first match back on the indys!!
Your welcome


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

dabossb said:


> Just incase any of you guys/gals/fellas missed this, here's Bryan's first match back on the indys!!
> Your welcome


Thanks man. Epic entrance:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SJFC said:


> Thanks man. Epic entrance:lmao


Yeah man np!!  It was quite epic, and the look on his face when they threw the ties in was like the look adam sandler would react with if he walked in to chris rock screwing his wife, he couldn't help but just laugh lol.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

False Report

http://twitter.com/WWE Check out great Shawn Michaels photos and exclusive videos now on HBK's WWE Alumni page on WWE.com! http://ow.ly/2fiKp 
about 11 hours ago via HootSuite


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Someone posted a fan made WWE Titantron for him. Personally I think this one is better - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5vhTr6h8aE


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

new_year_new_start said:


> Someone posted a fan made WWE Titantron for him. Personally I think this one is better -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5vhTr6h8aE


the theme for this titantron is awesome, merging with the wwe technology, could be an awesome titantron, don't ya?


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Challenged Sawa for 9/11 card. So looks like he's still taking bookings for a little bit..


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

the 9/26 DGUSA is his last booking appearence for now, i guess he's gonna wait for the 90 days to expire, see if WWE is interesed in bringing him back and then decide what to do long term


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God I hope he will make a surprise appearance at Night of Champions. I just got tickets for it (Section 116, Row J, Seats 1-3) and I'm hoping that an all Championship matches night will be filled with surprises and a Bryan Danielson appearance would make the night kick ass.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> God I hope he will make a surprise appearance at Night of Champions. I just got tickets for it (Section 116, Row J, Seats 1-3) and I'm hoping that an all Championship matches night will be filled with surprises and a Bryan Danielson appearance would make the night kick ass.


Hope this become true  i would mark like a lil kid if Bryan appears at night of champions


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Extracts from a Miz Interview from NODQ on Danielson:

On working with Bryan Danielson on NXT: I loved it. When they said that Bryan Danielson was going to be my "rookie" I thought it was a genius move. It really was. I mean, think about it. I'm the guy who everyone looks down at and says "this guy can't wrestle. We can't stand him." And they look at him like a god. They look at him and call him the best technical wrestler in the world. Now I didn't know Danielson at the time he came in so the way I looked at it was like this: I was like "screw these people who say he's the best. He's never been in the WWE." He's travelled all over the world but the WWE is a different entity. It's nothing like anything he's ever experienced. 

On the differences between him and Danielson: People just think I went from reality TV right to the WWE. They think that the WWE sought me out because I was on a reality TV show and they just scooped me up because I liked wrestling. That wasn't the case. I paid my way to get into a school $2,500 by the way. I had to pay out of my own pocket to learn how to wrestle while I was still a star on MTV and doing their shows. And I didn't mind paying because it was one of those things where I knew this was what I wanted to do. So for three years I was on the independents. Sorry it didn't take me ten. My bad. It took me three because I had something that the WWE was looking for. Now does Bryan Danielson have "it?" To be completely honest with you, I think he did a tremendous job while he was on NXT. As far as developing a persona. People are still chanting his name to this day. 

Do I think he got the short end of the stick on the whole Nexus thing? Of course. But the fact is he is no longer here so you live and you learn. But as far as Danielson is concerned, he won me over. He changed my mind about him. I thought he was just going to be a guy who couldn't talk. And then I saw a couple of his matches on the independents and I wasn't really blown away. I think it's because everyone kept telling me "he's the best in the world." I think he was so hyped up by all his indie friends that - you know when everyone tells you that a movie is the best and "oh, man. You've gotta see this movie"? You know when you see clips from a movie and it all looks great and then you go see the whole thing and you come out and you say "Well, it was good but...it wasn't as great as everyone said it was." That was Danielson to me. But then I also thought that towards the end he proved himself. 

http://nodq.com/wwe/282012508.shtml

I found those comments very interesting in what appears from the other questions to be an at least partly in kayfabe interview. Even the Miz has been won over by Danielsons awesomeness.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Extracts from a Miz Interview from NODQ on Danielson:
> 
> On working with Bryan Danielson on NXT: I loved it. When they said that Bryan Danielson was going to be my "rookie" I thought it was a genius move. It really was. I mean, think about it. I'm the guy who everyone looks down at and says "this guy can't wrestle. We can't stand him." And they look at him like a god. They look at him and call him the best technical wrestler in the world. Now I didn't know Danielson at the time he came in so the way I looked at it was like this: I was like "screw these people who say he's the best. He's never been in the WWE." He's travelled all over the world but the WWE is a different entity. It's nothing like anything he's ever experienced.
> 
> ...


That's why, he is the miz.. and he is AWESOME!! Miz, Orton, Cena, who else is won over by Bryan??


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

"The main event for ICP's Gathering of the Juggalos will feature Bryan Danielson & Todd Bridges vs. Corporal Robinson & Terry Funk vs. Mike Knox & Scott D'Amore"

Oh how quickly the smark golden boy has fallen.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> "The main event for ICP's Gathering of the Juggalos will feature Bryan Danielson & Todd Bridges vs. Corporal Robinson & Terry Funk vs. Mike Knox & Scott D'Amore"
> 
> Oh how quickly the smark golden boy has fallen.


NOOOOOOOOOO

WHY GOD?? WHYYYYYYYYY!?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Who cares? He's making money for god sakes. Why does he still have a thread in the WWE section anyway?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Who cares? He's making money for god sakes. Why does he still have a thread in the WWE section anyway?


Because people won't stop posting here, I'd assume.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> That's why, he is the miz.. and he is AWESOME!!


fpalm Oh god


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

If anyone wants to see, this is the video of Bryan gaining the IWA Puerto Rico Heavyweight title:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM1dwnvWCiQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a transcript of the Bryan Danielson vs Shingo match last night, and the post match promo!



> SHINGO vs. BRYAN DANIELSON
> 
> Danielson came out to a "Dragon" chant and a standing ovation.. No theme music.. They slapped and shoved each other at the bell.. Shingo missed a chop in the corner but Danielson didn't miss a forearm.. They exchanged strikes.. Danielson went for the cattle mutilation early but Shingo grabbed the ropes and went to the floor.. When he returned, there was a test of strength.. Shingo and Danielson went back and forth with Shingo getting the better of the exchange.. Danielson escaped from an armbar and dropkicked Shingo.
> 
> ...


source: pwinsider


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fri Night Delight said:


> fpalm Oh god












:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^^

L.M.F.A.O


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NO! NO! NO! This is Danielson's thread!! Do NOT turn it into a Miz vs Morrison thread! Why don't you idiots create a thread in the Rants section and discuss it there?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

adri17 said:


> NO! NO! NO! This is Danielson's thread!! Do NOT turn it into a Miz vs Morrison thread! Why don't you idiots create a thread in the Rants section and discuss it there?


Danielson Bryanson made Miz his bitch. Miz made Morrison his bitch. Miz also won MITB, but lost to Bryanson Daniels.

Therefore: Bryan Danielson>Miz, Morrison, Orton, Jericho, Bourne, DiBiase, and Edge.:agree::topic:

Now, let's get back to WWE inexplicably needing to abide by their self-imposed 90-day clause/ban/firing...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> If anyone wants to see, this is the video of Bryan gaining the IWA Puerto Rico Heavyweight title:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM1dwnvWCiQ&feature=player_embedded


That belt looks like a toyy one...Its crap!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucha Libre Online has posted another video with an Danielson appearence, Danielson attacking Savio Vega, and joining Bronco #1 after the Noel Rodriguez x Gilbert - IWA Intercontinental championship match

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqN16w79lfs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> You must be out of your mind to believe that Angle's below Danielson. Then again, his fanboys are really rabidly crazy about him...





mankind2112 said:


> I know right, anyone that would put Danielson over Kurt Angle in any ranking system instantly wins the dunce award and opinions are null and void..






InstantClassic2.0 said:


> This is how is goes today for me when it comes to *pure* wrestling talent:
> 
> 1. Kurt Angle
> 2. AJ Styles
> ...



some Danielson hate in the TNA section yall..AJ Styles > Danielson? Yall gonna let that happen?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Angle can probably out wrestle Danielson, but not in a million years could Styles out wrestle Danielson.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Can anyone clarify whether or not the WWE has to abide by their own 90 day no complete clause?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

jcass10 said:


> Can anyone clarify whether or not the WWE has to abide by their own 90 day no complete clause?


I believe they wouldn't have to. I could be lying to you, I don't know, but I think the 90 clause is optional. If the fired wrestler chooses to compete in less than 90 days, they lose the pay they get from WWE.

EDIT: It just occured to me that i think I horribly misunderstood your question since we all know he's been competing elsewhere, so just ignore all of that 



dabossb said:


> Here's a transcript of the Bryan Danielson vs Shingo match last night, and the post match promo!
> 
> 
> 
> source: pwinsider


Wow, that sounds like a kick ass match, was it recorded so there's a chance it'll be up somewhere or do they not record their matches?


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

Betty Honest said:


> Wow, that sounds like a kick ass match, was it recorded so there's a chance it'll be up somewhere or do they not record their matches?


DGUSA is the company the match was in so you can expect it to appear out of DVD in a few months.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

scrilla said:


> some Danielson hate in the TNA section yall..AJ Styles > Danielson? Yall gonna let that happen?


lmao at every single one of those posts. but angle being > than danielson is worse than aj > danielson even if both are moronic.



NightmareInc. said:


> *Angle can probably out wrestle Danielson*, but not in a million years could Styles out wrestle Danielson.


not sure if this is serious...


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by scrilla
> some Danielson hate in the TNA section yall..AJ Styles > Danielson? Yall gonna let that happen?





> Originally Posted by NightmareInc.
> Angle can probably out wrestle Danielson, but not in a million years could Styles out wrestle Danielson.





KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao at every single one of those posts. but angle being > than danielson is worse than aj > danielson even if both are moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ is a highflyer, Danielson is complete, so.. Danielson > AJ always! And Angle > Danielson, don't agree as well.. 

Danielson > AJ, 
Danielson > Angle


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> not sure if this is serious...


Angle is actually a wrestler though (he kinda has a gold medal and stuff) so this statement is true.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Angle _possibly _ could its not hard to believe that he can't. As for AJ yeah thats pretty stupid to say the least.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Angle is the greastest in ring wrestler of all time imo why is it an insult to say he's better than Danielson?


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

im not sure what theirs more of, daniel bryan nut love, or Kurt hate? knowing these forums im assuming the former.

On topic, logically angle is the best wrestler ever, aj being better is opinion, but kurt is definite.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Kurt Angle is the best in-ring wrestler today, if not all-time. So sorry but Angle > Danielson.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Whether you rank Kurt or Bryan as the greatest wrestler the last 10 years (it is one of them) you have to put both of them leagues above Styles.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Angle dosen't just get that pass beause he's a gold medallist and a great technical wrestler. He dosen't have the ring psychology of someone like Piper, Savage or Flair, and selling-wise not so much. Bob Backlund was better in the ring than Angle, because he could sell both those aspects. Moreover if we're talking about all-round packages in ring, then guys like Liger, Otani, Ultimo Dragon etc. have to be mentioned. On top of that the consistentcy of guys like Misawa, Tsuruta, Kobashi.

I find Danielson a far more complete package in ring than Angle. As far as AJ goes, that's just a joke, no emotion, just the same rushing through moves, endless kicking out of finishers, and a few springboard 450 splashes to please people.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Why is AJ even being mentioned in this debate?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Because PWI said he's the #1 wrestler this year. People tend to forget PWI is in keyfabe...

Danielson IS the best in the world, with a very, VERY close Davey Richards as second. Angle isn't even in the top 10 today.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Why is AJ even being mentioned in this debate?


I posted a quote of some retard "InstantClassic2.0" saying AJ was better than Danielson lmao.


----------



## freeway222 (Sep 14, 2008)

So yeah... Danielson. Cool guy.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Because PWI said he's the #1 wrestler this year. People tend to forget PWI is in keyfabe...
> 
> Danielson IS the best in the world, with a very, VERY close Davey Richards as second. Angle isn't even in the top 10 today.


People also tend to forget "keyfabe" is spelled KAYFABE


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> People also tend to forget "keyfabe" is spelled KAYFABE


You got me there


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Angle is actually a wrestler though (he kinda has a gold medal and stuff) so this statement is true.


pro-wrestling is fake...



SJFC said:


> Angle is the greastest in ring wrestler of all time imo why is it an insult to say he's better than Danielson?


angle isn't close to danielson nevermind the greatest inring wrestler of all time. its an insult b/c danielson is one of the 3-4 best guys in NA and angle sucks.



> As far as AJ goes, that's just a joke, no emotion, just the same rushing through moves, endless kicking out of finishers, and a few springboard 450 splashes to please people.


lolol replace aj with angle and springboard 450 splashes with german suplexes and you would have a point. aj doesn't wrestle like that all that much unless he's wrestling someone like angle(who wrestles this match with everyone from bg james to samoa joe)


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Over the past 10 year Angle has better than Danielson, but right now Danielson > Angle


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^nah after 01-03 angles been terrible. and danielsons top stuff is better than angles top stuff and danielson hasn't gone through a point where he was awful. danielson from 06-now is better than angle 99-now.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hold on there folks, Chris Benoit was the best wrestler of the last 10 years imo.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I really don't even understand how this is a subject of discussion. Angle has put on some flat out freaking legendary matches, imo. Aside from the fact that he's a gold medalist in the olympics he's one of the most legit mat wrestlers that's ever been in the ring and he's about as athletic as they come. I definitely like Danielson more than I like Angle, but I can at least admit to the fact that Angle owns that ring.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^^^angle isn't a good mat wrestler at all.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ^^^^^angle isn't a good mat wrestler at all.


Angle is a very good mat wrestler. I don't even need to explain myself on that one. Quit trolling the boards.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^nah he's terrible and im not trolling anything.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a Danielson fan, but there is no denying how good Angle is.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> I'm a Danielson fan, but there is no denying how good Angle is.


Angle is good, but Danielson is better.
IMHO, the top 10 of best wrestlers WWE had this decade is:

1. Benoit
2. Danielson
3. Eddie
4. HBK
5. Jericho
6. Angle
7. Lesnar
8. Rey Mysterio
9. Undertaker
10. CM Punk


And I suppose HHH could be somewhere...



BUT THIS IS DANIELSON THREAD, DAMNIT, LET'S NOT TURN IT INTO A "WHY ANGLE AIN'T THE BEST EVAAA!!"


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Angle is good, but Danielson is better.
> IMHO, the top 10 of best wrestlers WWE had this decade is:
> 
> 1. Benoit
> ...


I don't mean to be rude but.... Where the fuck is Bret Hart


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but.... Where the fuck is Bret Hart


You can't include Bret in a list of the best wrestlers from the last decade, you know, 10 years. Bret was done by 2000 and you'd hardly look at his current run as amazing. Having said that his list is still a fail because Regal should be on it, probably top 3.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^ Shit, I knew I forgot semobody. fpalm for myself.



seancarleton77 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but.... Where the fuck is Bret Hart


I said *decade* so unless you enjoyed the WM 26 and the match vs the Miz (I doubt it) he's not there.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kurt is an amazing athlete, but he doesn't quite grasp psychology like the others.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Right. Decade. Good list then.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Angle is good, but Danielson is better.
> IMHO, the top 10 of best wrestlers WWE had this decade is:
> 
> 1. Benoit
> ...


In all honesty, he should be in Danielson's place, not his position (#2) necessarily, but in his place for sure. Danielson, as good as he is, has done nothing in the WWE. He doesn't belong in that list.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm starting to miss seeing Danielson in wwe to be honest, the Nexus storyline would have been much better if he's involved.. =/


----------



## bigshow05 (Sep 23, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted already but Randy Orton is the lastest person to comment on Bryan's release. He joins the list of other people who would like to see Bryan back in the WWE. Here is the source.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-Orton-Daniel-Bryan-will-be-back-in-WWE.html


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

it was posted a few pages back, it was from his twitter


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody think there is a chance Danielson shows up and interferes at SS????


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Anybody think there is a chance Danielson shows up and interferes at SS????


I don't see it... but weirder things have happened.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

we can only hope


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

No way he's at Summerslam.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

The petition is still going after this, lets see how may sig can be reached by fall. Also right now its at about 28,000 signatures. If I re-call Matt Hardys petition only reached about 20,000.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

The only way i can see Danielson returning at Summerslam would be for one of Raw's 7 man team to be taken out previous to the match, leaving cena looking for a new teammate, saying he has one but only coming to the ring with 6, as the 7th wasnt scheduled to be at summerslam so is on his way, or something similar.

It comes down to 2 on 1 (cena vs barret/tarver) and then his music and he comes running down to the ring, helping cena overcome the 2 on 1 to help team raw win.

Note : Beforehand, this will turn into a miniture invasion storyline, with if nexus win something happens ...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't think Danielson is going to screw Gabe over and not wrestle at the upcoming Evolve and DGUSA shows in September. If he doesn't go to the 9/11 show in Rahway Evolve will get crushed by the ROH show, as it is they might be in a lot of trouble if people don't think they can make both parts of the double shot. 

Plus Gabe has threatened to sue people that have agreed to work for him and then haven't.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't think Danielson is going to screw Gabe over and not wrestle at the upcoming Evolve and DGUSA shows in September. If he doesn't go to the 9/11 show in Rahway Evolve will get crushed by the ROH show, as it is they might be in a lot of trouble if people don't think they can make both parts of the double shot.
> 
> Plus Gabe has threatened to sue people that have agreed to work for him and then haven't.


Do you think the wwe could resign him but, let him appear at indy shows hes booked for?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

They _could_ do that, they did allow Punk to help out at an ROH show after the advertised card was desimated by injuries so it's not out of the question. The difference there was that even though Punk was allowed to go he was in developmental at the time and ROH weren't allowed to advertise him ahead of time. But yeah, there's no reason why they _can't_ do that, I just don't think they _will_.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> They _could_ do that, they did allow Punk to help out at an ROH show after the advertised card was desimated by injuries so it's not out of the question. The difference there was that even though Punk was allowed to go he was in developmental at the time and ROH weren't allowed to advertise him ahead of time. But yeah, there's no reason why they _can't_ do that, I just don't think they _will_.


There's no reason for them to do that. If Danielson was that important to them he would still have a job right now. I think he will be back in WWE soon but there really isn't any reason for them to rush him back so quickly. 

The only way I could see any type of crazy comeback before his indy bookings are over would be if the Nexus just got hit really hard with injuries. Like 2 or more guys out for Summerslam or another big match.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> There's no reason for them to do that. If Danielson was that important to them he would still have a job right now. I think he will be back in WWE soon but there really isn't any reason for them to rush him back so quickly.
> 
> The only way I could see any type of crazy comeback before his indy bookings are over would be if the Nexus just got hit really hard with injuries. Like 2 or more guys out for Summerslam or another big match.


Sure, I was just saying that they _could_ do those things, I'm well aware that they won't. My point was that there's no reason why they couldn't do a lot of things if they wanted to, they could let their stars take indy bookings, they could bring indy guys in to follow up on their angles, they could let new guys keep their old gimmicks. They just won't.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is one of Danielson's matches from his return to the indys, from WXW germany

Bryan Danielson vs Tommy End (Shoot Style Match)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPs_Y-djBBU


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Check out this blog that was just posted on Heyman Hustle. 



> Hustle Exclusive: Gabe Sapolsky: I Love Watching Bryan Danielson EVOLVE!
> GABE SAPOLSKY
> 
> 
> ...


source: heymanhustle.craveonline.com


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I sEvolve worth watching? I haven't heard a good thing about their shows, but this Heyman blog made me think it's worth a try... Anyone could tell me if it's interesting or not?


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

adri17 said:


> I sEvolve worth watching? I haven't heard a good thing about their shows, but this Heyman blog made me think it's worth a try... Anyone could tell me if it's interesting or not?


It's not for everybody. A lot of the so-called entertainment aspects that stereotypically come with wrestling have been stripped away. They have shorter matches and lots of action, basically setting pro wrestling in an MMA atmosphere. It a nice change of pace from the traditional, by-the-book stuff the WWE has been producing for years.

They have 3 shows out on DVD on their website and I've liked all of them.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

WillTheBloody said:


> It's not for everybody. A lot of the so-called entertainment aspects that stereotypically come with wrestling have been stripped away. They have shorter matches and lots of action, basically setting pro wrestling in an MMA atmosphere. It a nice change of pace from the traditional, by-the-book stuff the WWE has been producing for years.
> 
> They have 3 shows out on DVD on their website and I've liked all of them.


Thanks man, I'm gonna give it a try! I normally only watch the matches from the WWE, so for me the entertainment factor ain't that important...

And now that I'm at it and seeing as you are kinda a Chikara fan, I only watched the King of Trios DVD and I liked it. Could you recommend me some other events that are worth watching, please?


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll recommend you some Chikara _and_ stay on topic! Danielson's return to the independents took place in Chikara, at *We Must Eat Michigan's Brain* and *Faded Scars and Lines*. Both shows were really fun and Danielson's matches were either the top or tied for the top match on each show. Definitely worth watching. Beyond that, I'll always recommend their annual "Best Of" DVDs. They're all available at Smart Mark Video, and the site usually does sales once a month.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Well even if he doesn't show up as a surprise at Night of Champions, I've decided I'm going to start a Daniel Bryan chant. Knowing the Chicago crowd they will be behind it and get the whole place saying it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I found the results to the PWG show last night where Danielson faced Strong and I think you guys will be thrilled with his post-match promo! Let me just predict now he will definately be back with the re-newed "values" he discusses in his promos since he's been back on the indys.



> I found the results
> 
> 1. Six-Person Tag Team Match
> Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime, & Candice LeRae vs. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Malachi "CK" Jackson, & Ryan Taylor
> ...


source: http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

dabossb said:


> I found the results to the PWG show last night where Danielson faced Strong and I think you guys will be thrilled with his post-match promo! Let me just predict now he will definately be back with the re-newed "values" he discusses in his promos since he's been back on the indys.
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com


Cool, hopefully he is alread in talks for a return.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So I got to meet Danielson last night after his match at Rampage Pro Wrestling in Georgia. Real cool guy.

And since RPW isn't a very big promotion, and I know people are always looking for new matches to watch, here's the last six minutes or so of Danielson's match from last night. The match was a Four Way Dance, and at this point, Jimmy Rave and RPW's J-Rod had been eliminated, so it was down to RPW's Kyle Matthews and AmDrag. Enjoy:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> So I got to meet Danielson last night after his match at Rampage Pro Wrestling in Georgia. Real cool guy.
> 
> And since RPW isn't a very big promotion, and I know people are always looking for new matches to watch, here's the last six minutes or so of Danielson's match from last night. The match was a Four Way Dance, and at this point, Jimmy Rave and RPW's J-Rod had been eliminated, so it was down to RPW's Kyle Matthews and AmDrag. Enjoy:


Hey man, that was sweet! Do you know if Danielson cut a post match promo as well?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

will94 said:


> So I got to meet Danielson last night after his match at Rampage Pro Wrestling in Georgia. Real cool guy.
> 
> And since RPW isn't a very big promotion, and I know people are always looking for new matches to watch, here's the last six minutes or so of Danielson's match from last night. The match was a Four Way Dance, and at this point, Jimmy Rave and RPW's J-Rod had been eliminated, so it was down to RPW's Kyle Matthews and AmDrag. Enjoy:


Oh shit, thanks dude. I really envy you guys, here in Europe we are not able to see Danielson unless we live in Germany or UK, which I don't .

Anyway, thanks!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

dabossb said:


> Hey man, that was sweet! Do you know if Danielson cut a post match promo as well?


He did not. I kept filming hoping he'd get on the mic, but he didn't. Several of us started a "give him the mic" chant, but they brought him out to meet the fans instead.


----------



## Santino316 (Jun 21, 2010)

Why does this thread still exist? Last time I checked Daniel Bryanson (lol at Ziggler calling him that) wasn't employed by the WWE. Please move it to the section for Indy wrestling, or stop closing my RELEVANT threads. Thank you.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Santino316 said:


> Why does this thread still exist? Last time I checked Daniel Bryanson (lol at Ziggler calling him that) wasn't employed by the WWE. Please move it to the section for Indy wrestling. Thank you.


Why? In a little bit more than a month he'll be back. Let it be here, or it will die there.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Why? In a little bit more than a month he'll be back. Let it be here, or it will die there.


I don't really expect him to be back any time soon. There doesn't seem to be any evidence to suggest that he will be.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I don't really expect him to be back any time soon. There doesn't seem to be any evidence to suggest that he will be.


He may not be back in a month but there is too much evidance to show that He WILL be back. The guy is promoting himself everywhere he goes as a pg wrestler and he's promoting pg wrestling. Now you tell me, why would a guy as vicious as Danielson was in his matches prior to wwe be promoting pg wrestling after being fired from wwe? 

He sure as hell wouldn't need to be "PG" to sign with TNA, I mean, that should be obvious to anyone. So why would he make the effort to promote himself as pg if he wasn't going to return to the wwe in the future.

This is why I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility for him to return sooner rather than later.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Tongue-in-cheek humour?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Santino316 said:


> Why does this thread still exist? Last time I checked Daniel Bryanson (lol at Ziggler calling him that) wasn't employed by the WWE. Please move it to the section for Indy wrestling, or stop closing my RELEVANT threads. Thank you.


Why do you care? You don't have to post here or read the thread.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Tongue-in-cheek humour?


Imagine lol If there's anyone who would lead us on just for a joke it would be Danielson


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

adri17 said:


> I sEvolve worth watching? I haven't heard a good thing about their shows, but this Heyman blog made me think it's worth a try... Anyone could tell me if it's interesting or not?





dabossb said:


> He may not be back in a month but there is too much evidance to show that He WILL be back. The guy is promoting himself everywhere he goes as a pg wrestler and he's promoting pg wrestling. Now you tell me, why would a guy as vicious as Danielson was in his matches prior to wwe be promoting pg wrestling after being fired from wwe?
> 
> He sure as hell wouldn't need to be "PG" to sign with TNA, I mean, that should be obvious to anyone. So why would he make the effort to promote himself as pg if he wasn't going to return to the wwe in the future.
> 
> This is why I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility for him to return sooner rather than later.




In his match with Shingo a little over a week ago he screamed to the crowd, "It's time kick some fucking heads in!" and proceeded to destroy Shingo with some very stiff kicks to the head. It wasn't exactly PG.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

All I know is I'm really friggin' excited about Danielson vs. YAMATO.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, Danielson is just playing around. You should be able to tell that just by the way he is still kicking heads in throughout the indy's.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> All I know is I'm really friggin' excited about Danielson vs. YAMATO.


I would say how jealous I am but I don't see how the match could be much better than Danielson vs. Shingo.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm expecting an incredibly stiff contest. I really like YAMATO's style and I think it's gonna be a hard-hitting match.

Plus Shingo has been announced for the show anyways, so I'm set.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Did anyone listen last night how during the Henig kid vs Miz they talked indirectly about Danielson?

Just wanted to say it here...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

adri17 said:


> Did anyone listen last night how during the Henig kid vs Miz they talked indirectly about Danielson?
> 
> Just wanted to say it here...


What did they say ?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'm gonna post the video. It starts at 3:55 more or less:






They don't mention his name, but they talk about Miz's rookies in season 1.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I'm gonna post the video. It starts at 3:55 more or less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael Cole talks about that all the time I think.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys, any new dirt sheet about Bryan?? lol


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Michael Cole talks about that all the time I think.


He talks about how the Miz is the best pro ever every time (though he failes once he compared him to Diego Maradonoa lol, what a loser), but I can't recall them talking about the Miz's first season rookie, that he got eliminated, was ranked #1, etc.

Anyway, seemed interesting enough for me to post it here. Sorry if its common.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> He talks about how the Miz is the best pro ever every time (though he failes once he compared him to Diego Maradonoa lol, what a loser), but I can't recall them talking about the Miz's first season rookie, that he got eliminated, was ranked #1, etc.
> 
> Anyway, seemed interesting enough for me to post it here. Sorry if its common.


Lol.. did Michael Cole compared Miz to Diego Maradona??? loll... comparing a future WWE champ with the 2nd best in the world of soccer? really cole? :S


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> Lol.. did Michael Cole compared Miz to Diego Maradona??? loll... comparing a future WWE champ with the 2nd best in the world of soccer? really cole? :S


1. He compared Miz the "pro" as Maradona "the coach", and fella, Diego is far FAR from being the 2nd best in the world of seccer. The best coach is Guardiola (FC Barcelona FTW!!)

2. Let's stick talking about Danielson.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> 1. He compared Miz the "pro" as Maradona "the coach", and fella, Diego is far FAR from being the 2nd best in the world of seccer. The best coach is Guardiola (FC Barcelona FTW!!)
> 
> Agreed with you!
> 
> 2. Let's stick talking about Danielson.


Let's stick talking about Bryan.. any other news?


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

None, I wish they would rehire him already


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

adri17 said:


> 1. He compared Miz the "pro" as Maradona "the coach", and fella, Diego is far FAR from being the 2nd best in the world of seccer. The best coach is Guardiola (FC Barcelona FTW!!)
> 
> 2. Let's stick talking about Danielson.


I think he meant the 2nd best footballer of alltime not manager, and comparing the Miz to Diego as a coach is about right Bryan was better of without The Miz just as Argentina are better of without Maradona


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> I think he meant the 2nd best footballer of alltime not manager, and comparing the Miz to Diego as a coach is about right Bryan was better of without The Miz just as Argentina are better of without Maradona


hell yea! =]
which indy match for danielson this week?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> hell yea! =]
> which indy match for danielson this week?


No idea, any word of him possibly showing up at glory by honourIX?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> No idea, any word of him possibly showing up at glory by honourIX?


I don't think that he will be at GBI IX.. cuz, he will be at Evolve fighting Sawa at the same night!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

wow!! this topic is pumping!! we talked about everything, and we still gonna have subjects to talk.. lol.. can we keep it till 600?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> I don't think that he will be at GBI IX.. cuz, he will be at Evolve fighting Sawa at the same night!


The Evolve show is in the afternoon. In fact, Gabe Sapolsky even said that the show is starting early enough and will have 8 matches and no intermission so people will have a chance to make the drive in time to attend Glory by Honor IX. If Danielson shows up in the 2nd half of the show, then we can assume he'd EASILY make it if he were booked.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wish they would bring this guy back atm.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Wish they would bring this guy back atm.


WWE needs to rehire Bryan ASAP after summerslam.. he being added to the Team WWE could make wonders for the WWE/Nexus Storyline


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think he has a good chance of coming back as a face, a top one at that. The storyline is in place, the WWE would be imbeciles to miss out on such opportunity.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I think he has a good chance of coming back as a face, a top one at that. The storyline is in place, the WWE would be imbeciles to miss out on such opportunity.


i agree with you


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

1. hope danielson comes back

2. this is the best thread ever!!


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

adri17 said:


> The best coach is Guardiola (FC Barcelona FTW!!)


Its actually Alex Ferguson (Man UTD FTW!!)

Does anyone know when Bryan is returning?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I think he has a good chance of coming back as a face, a top one at that. The storyline is in place, the WWE would be imbeciles to miss out on such opportunity.


They were imbeciles for firing him for choking with a tie.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't he sign indy deals for after SummerSlam? I don't see him anytime soon. Seriously this issue could have been resolved with a 30 day suspension but WWE decided to fire the guy because of stupid politics.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Didn't he sign indy deals for after SummerSlam? I don't see him anytime soon. Seriously this issue could have been resolved with a 30 day suspension but WWE decided to fire the guy because of stupid politics.


He's booked up until Evolve 5 on Sep 11th at the very least.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Fri Night Delight said:


> Its actually Alex Ferguson (Man UTD FTW!!)


I'm the biggest United fan in the world but I can safely say that Fergie sucks compared to masterminds like Guardiola.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> He's booked up until Evolve 5 on Sep 11th at the very least.


He was booked to Dragon Gate at sep 25, so if he returns to the WWE will be maybe at NOC or HIAC, or worst case scenario, at Survivor Series composing the WWE Team in a final match against Nexus


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> 1. hope danielson comes back
> 
> 2. this is the best thread ever!!


Hell yeah, agree 100% with you 
lol



Fri Night Delight said:


> Its actually Alex Ferguson (Man UTD FTW!!)
> 
> Does anyone know when Bryan is returning?


The best soccer coach is Mourinho(George Clooney clone lol).. Dunno when Bryan returns, but i hope, that comes soon!!!



Rop3 said:


> They were imbeciles for firing him for choking with a tie.


Total imbeciles, jerkoffs, what nexus done in the next few weeks following bryan's firing, was 10x worse than choking with a tie!!



JoseBxNYC said:


> Didn't he sign indy deals for after SummerSlam? I don't see him anytime soon. Seriously this issue could have been resolved with a 30 day suspension but WWE decided to fire the guy because of stupid politics.


I see Bryan returning only maybe at Survivor Series, composing the WWE team against Nexus in one last match!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> He was booked to Dragon Gate at sep 25, so if he returns to the WWE will be maybe at NOC or HIAC, or worst case scenario, at Survivor Series composing the WWE Team in a final match against Nexus


He's booked for DGUSA on Sept 25 and 26th. I'm hoping to make both shows in Chicago and Milwaukee, respectively.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Does this thread still need to exist, at least in the WWE section? Pretty evident that he is done with WWE, for the time being, at least.


----------



## Couchpotatoe (Feb 9, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'm the biggest United fan in the world but I can safely say that Fergie sucks compared to masterminds like Guardiola.


I'm sorry, Sir Alex Ferguson sucks!?

He is arguably the most successful British manager of all time.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> He's booked for DGUSA on Sept 25 and 26th. I'm hoping to make both shows in Chicago and Milwaukee, respectively.


Well that doesn't mean he can't show up as a surprise. What I would love to see is at Night of Champions on September 19th after the Miz retains his US Title we hear the alarm for a message from the GM saying that Miz has an extra match against someone he knows really well and that it's for the WWE United States title. All of a sudden the lights go out for a period of time before we hear the opening of Final Countdown and out comes Danielson and wins the title. But what would really be the catch is that a Uncontracted Wrestler has just won a WWE Title. Basically setting up Miz being pissed off that he got beat by someone who isn't a WWE Superstar.

Now that would be interesting because then Danielson could hold the title and bring it around to his indy dates but once they are done he is forced to come back and hand it over to Miz, saying that he hasn't lost it, but instead Danielson kicks Miz's head in and is forced to now defend the title every week until he is defeated which could set up some tenson with Nexus stating that Danielson shouldn't even be here, (remember for kayfabe purposes Nexus weren't contracted to WWE at the time Danielson left so they could show that why should someone who isn't even contracted to the show be the one to hold a title let alone the first person of Nexus, well former member of Nexus to hold a title) so it causes tension by Nexus wanting to get the US title from Bryan. So at Bragging Rights (which could very well be Nexus's night) they could have a Nexus member face Bryan for the title and then they all beat him down after the match which sets up for Bryan to be on Team WWE at Survivor Series against Nexus.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

It'd be great if The Miz held onto the ITB briefcase until Danielson could return to cost him his shot. They'd have to milk it too long at this point though


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Well that doesn't mean he can't show up as a surprise. What I would love to see is at Night of Champions on September 19th after the Miz retains his US Title we hear the alarm for a message from the GM saying that Miz has an extra match against someone he knows really well and that it's for the WWE United States title. All of a sudden the lights go out for a period of time before we hear the opening of Final Countdown and out comes Danielson and wins the title. But what would really be the catch is that a Uncontracted Wrestler has just won a WWE Title. Basically setting up Miz being pissed off that he got beat by someone who isn't a WWE Superstar.
> 
> Now that would be interesting because then Danielson could hold the title and bring it around to his indy dates but once they are done he is forced to come back and hand it over to Miz, saying that he hasn't lost it, but instead Danielson kicks Miz's head in and is forced to now defend the title every week until he is defeated which could set up some tenson with Nexus stating that Danielson shouldn't even be here, (remember for kayfabe purposes Nexus weren't contracted to WWE at the time Danielson left so they could show that why should someone who isn't even contracted to the show be the one to hold a title let alone the first person of Nexus, well former member of Nexus to hold a title) so it causes tension by Nexus wanting to get the US title from Bryan. So at Bragging Rights (which could very well be Nexus's night) they could have a Nexus member face Bryan for the title and then they all beat him down after the match which sets up for Bryan to be on Team WWE at Survivor Series against Nexus.


Why would WWE let their US champion wrestle on a DGUSA PPV? And why would they let him wrestle in high school gyms with their title? WWE gets nothing out of it. Yeah it would be cool but I'm missing how WWE really gains anything aside from making some smarks happy. 

And Northeast Wrestling has Bryan Danielson listed for their show on November 5... I don't like that one bit. 

http://www.northeastwrestling.com/


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

While I don't expect Danielson to come back any time soon (if at all), I don't believe it's worth anyone's time to read too much into the dates he's scheduled to wrestle. Cards are always subject to change. Unless he's getting paid up front, he can back out whenever he wants to.

We saw this same thing play out with Matt Hardy years ago.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> I'm the biggest United fan in the world but I can safely say that Fergie sucks compared to masterminds like Guardiola.


Honestly if you want to talk football at least look like you know what you're on about. Guardiola had one great season and another good season, whereas Ferguson has had 20 plus years of success. To claim Ferguson sucks is just stupidity, although now i'm thinking that was said with your tongue firmly in your cheek.

Anyways, hopefully we get some actual news on Bryan soon, as all the speculating is annoying me.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Cynic said:


> While I don't expect Danielson to come back any time soon (if at all), I don't believe it's worth anyone's time to read too much into the dates he's scheduled to wrestle. Cards are always subject to change. Unless he's getting paid up front, he can back out whenever he wants to.
> 
> We saw this same thing play out with Matt Hardy years ago.


Danielson is a guy who will honor his bookings though cause he's very passionate about the business. He wouldn't take a booking if he knew he wouldn't be able to fulfill it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> On his twitter, Shawn Michaels was
> asked whether he was angry with Bryan
> Danielson's WWE release. He replied
> "no I wasn't mad i didn't even know till
> ...


-
PW Insider 


I swear to god Gerweck is the fucking worst dirtsheet out there they reported HBK was pissed about Danielson's firing,and he didn't even fucking know about it until 2 weeks ago all credibility to Gerweck is officially destroyed.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

The more the superstars join twitter, the more we know that mostly all rumors that dirtsheets headline are bullshit. Oh and the dirtsheet that started that rumor is The Wrestling Observer (Dave Meltzer), plus the observer also reported that Vince and HBK had heat with each other which again was proved false. LOL Twitter is dirtsheets worst nightmare.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

I love how people will just believe anything they see on dirtsheets. Can't believe anyone legit believed HBK was mad at Vince without any direct quotes from him.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> -
> PW Insider
> 
> 
> I swear to god Gerweck is the fucking worst dirtsheet out there they reported HBK was pissed about Danielson's firing,and he didn't even fucking know about it until 2 weeks ago all credibility to Gerweck is officially destroyed.





WWE RAW said:


> The more the superstars join twitter, the more we know that mostly all rumors that dirtsheets headline are bullshit. Oh and the dirtsheet that started that rumor is The Wrestling Observer (Dave Meltzer), plus the observer also reported that Vince and HBK had heat with each other which again was proved false. LOL Twitter is dirtsheets worst nightmare.





new_year_new_start said:


> I love how people will just believe anything they see on dirtsheets. Can't believe anyone legit believed HBK was mad at Vince without any direct quotes from him.


That's why i call the Dirtsheets, SHITSHEETS! more speculation than ever, we don't know really the real situation of Bryan, but i hope that he'll return to the WWE come Survivor Series!


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

WWE RAW said:


> The more the superstars join twitter, the more we know that mostly all rumors that dirtsheets headline are bullshit. Oh and the dirtsheet that started that rumor is The Wrestling Observer (Dave Meltzer), plus the observer also reported that Vince and HBK had heat with each other which again was proved false. LOL Twitter is dirtsheets worst nightmare.


yup, from the Observer:


> Michaels on his Twitter claimed that he’d been backstage at Raw in San Antonio last Monday and that it was great to see everyone. He said he sat and watched the show with “The Boss,” presumably Vince McMahon. We were told by several WWE sources that he was not there, which would mean that either he wasn’t there or they were hiding him from everyone for some reason. It would be hard to see everyone if he was hidden. So that is weird.



Seems to me that Meltzer just doesn't have reliable sources anymore. Besides, every rumor he writes about ends up with "or maybe not, things might change". Well no shit, then what's the fucking point of writing this stories if 90% will never happen because "they changed their mind"....GTFOH


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> yup, from the Observer:
> 
> 
> Seems to me that Meltzer just doesn't have reliable sources anymore. Besides, every rumor he writes about ends up with "or maybe not, things might change". Well no shit, then what's the fucking point of writing this stories if 90% will never happen because "they changed their mind"....GTFOH


agreed 100%


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Meltzer is just so full of it and Gerweck has never been reliable. Doubt they ever will be reliable.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Googling for the man, I found & read:

http://tinyurl.com/dbryanhopestogowwe (Had to tinurl it as the link was too long)

Would be cool I guess, with all the marks out there for him. At F4W ending with "Daniel Bryan!" chants, oh man!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HBK, or any other wrestler for that matter, could quite easily be kayfabin' on twitter to keep Vince on side.

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

So, do you guys still think he'll be back soon? I'm mixed in it tbh. If he does come back, I just hope they treat him better than they did before. The guy is an animal in the ring and is pretty damn popular with the fans, what a waste it would be if they don't resign him. They could have their next huge star on their hands.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the results of the Danielson vs Pearce match at NWA Legends that was tonight!



> Danielson came out to Final Countdown. The ring announcer, a fan who won a silent auction, announced Bryan Danielson as "The Ultimate Dragon Bryan Pearce.". REALLY.. Pearce took the mic and told the fan he was a nitwit and to get the hell out of the ring.. The fan tried to stand up to Pearce but the referee made him leave the ring.. That was funny.. Fans began chanting "Ultimate Dragon" so Danielson shook the ropes and ran around the ring like Warrior.. NOW THAT WAS HILARIOUS!
> 
> Danielson offered a handshake at the bell.. Pearce took it.. Pearce forced Danielson into the ropes but broke clean.. Fans were chanting "Repo Man" and singing "Ole Ole.". Danielson forced Pearce to the ropes and we have another clean break.. They went into a knucklelock test of strength with Pearce forcing Danielson down onto the mat for several two counts... Danielson. maneuvered him into a monkeyflip.
> 
> ...


source: www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> HBK, or any other wrestler for that matter, could quite easily be kayfabin' on twitter to keep Vince on side.
> 
> Jus' sayin'.


This. i smelt bullshit as soon as i saw HBK's post


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

its like we said.. DON`T TRUST THE DIRTSHEETS.. we don`t know if 50% of the things they are talking is true.. so..
good to see a great match between pearce and danielson, and good to see that he didn`t get the NWA world title, hoping that in his way back to WWE, he drops the IWA Puerto Rico Heavyweight title, and you guys what you think?


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is the video of Bryan Danielson coming out as The Ultimate Warrior!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Here is the video of Bryan Danielson coming out as The Ultimate Warrior!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU


LOL! At the end he looks like he's thinking "how the f does warrior do all that and still have a match?"


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Here is the video of Bryan Danielson coming out as The Ultimate Warrior!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU


very good!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Why would WWE let their US champion wrestle on a DGUSA PPV? And why would they let him wrestle in high school gyms with their title? WWE gets nothing out of it. Yeah it would be cool but I'm missing how WWE really gains anything aside from making some smarks happy.
> 
> *And Northeast Wrestling has Bryan Danielson listed for their show on November 5... I don't like that one bit. *
> 
> http://www.northeastwrestling.com/


That pretty much confirms it to me that he won't be returning, or atleast not this year. It'd be cool if he was a suprise entrant in the 2011 RR.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

If that's legit, then I had a feeling that he wasn't coming back.

I am a huge Daniels fan myself, and I hate to say I told ya so; but I told ya so.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> That pretty much confirms it to me that he won't be returning, or atleast not this year. It'd be cool if he was a suprise entrant in the 2011 RR.


dunno if this is 100% true, we doesn't know till november if he can really return this year to the WWE, maybe at SS! Let's make the time past, and see if in Survivor Series time, he could return or not, or maybe at the Royal Rumble 2011.. Let's give time, and wait! And not let the dirtsheets persuade us 

I SINCERELY WANT THAT BRYAN RETURNS FOR THE SURVIVOR SERIES PPV, TO TEAM WWE, FOR FACING NEXUS, I WOULD MARK LIKE A LIL CHILD, BUT.. i'll let time past, to see if what i'm wanting, really happens


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

urielhurricane said:


> dunno if this is 100% true, we doesn't know till november if he can really return this year to the WWE, maybe at SS! Let's make the time past, and see if in Survivor Series time, he could return or not, or maybe at the Royal Rumble 2011.. Let's give time, and wait! And not let the dirtsheets persuade us
> 
> I SINCERELY WANT THAT BRYAN RETURNS FOR THE SURVIVOR SERIES PPV, TO TEAM WWE, FOR FACING NEXUS, I WOULD MARK LIKE A LIL CHILD, BUT.. i'll let time past, to see if what i'm wanting, really happens


...It's not a dirtsheet. Its the actual Northeast Wrestling site telling you they have signed him for their October 1st event and the November 6th event. True cards are subject to change but as of right now, August 8, 2010, Bryan Danielson is signed up for the Northeast Wrestling 15th Anniversary Tour for October 1, 2010 in Waterby, Conneticut and November 6, 2010 in Washingtonville, New York. 

All I'm sayin is I have given up hope that he will return anytime soon. I want him to return just as much as the next guy,but it isn't looking too good to me. But hey, IF he does return at SS or sometime after, it'll be that more shocking for me and I'll mark harder than if I hadn't given up hope. So its really a win-win for me. I don't get my hopes and by that I won't be disappointed, and on the off chance I'm wrong and he does pop back in WWE, I'll be the happiest gal in the city.

EDIT: Just wanted to bring this up. Did anyone catch his latest tweet? It made me laugh lol



> I'm no longer the American Dragon... I am now the ULTIMATE DRAGON. I will start wearing facepaint and tie ties around my biceps.


http://twitter.com/bryandanielson


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> ...It's not a dirtsheet. Its the actual Northeast Wrestling site telling you they have signed him for their October 1st event and the November 6th event. True cards are subject to change but as of right now, August 8, 2010, Bryan Danielson is signed up for the Northeast Wrestling 15th Anniversary Tour for October 1, 2010 in Waterby, Conneticut and November 6, 2010 in Washingtonville, New York.
> 
> All I'm sayin is I have given up hope that he will return anytime soon. I want him to return just as much as the next guy,but it isn't looking too good to me. But hey, IF he does return at SS or sometime after, it'll be that more shocking for me and I'll mark harder than if I hadn't given up hope. So its really a win-win for me. I don't get my hopes and by that I won't be disappointed, and on the off chance I'm wrong and he does pop back in WWE, I'll be the happiest gal in the city.
> 
> ...


It's always good to see Danielson on action.. i was really hoping that he could return sooner than we thought, now this indy dates, are been awesome to him, to showcase his talent, and i still hope that he could return till December to the WWE.. WWE has a big storyline waiting for him(Nexus storyline), only to fix him in the mix.. 
I WILL KEEP MY HOPES ON, FOR THE AMERICAN DRAGON RETURN TO THE WWE!  till then, let's just watch his matches on indy scene, his promos, etc..


----------



## theguy567890 (Feb 11, 2008)

Betty Honest said:


> EDIT: Just wanted to bring this up. Did anyone catch his latest tweet? It made me laugh lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/bryandanielson


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU]

prepare to lol even more.

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

theguy567890 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU]
> 
> prepare to lol even more.
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD


he did it for TEH LULZ!!

BRYAN IS INDEED THE BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright, so I was just looking at Danielson's bookings and realised something... none of those dates are on monday. WWE has something huge planned for tonight, so without getting my hopes up too much, do you guys think it could be Danielson returning for Team WWE? My theory is that they originally had Jericho and Edge in it, but then resigned him and removed them, so they could do the big shock. 

I'm just throwing it out there, I wouldn't completely rule it out. I remember Matt Hardy resigned with WWE and they let him finish up his indy bookings, maybe they came to an agreement that he could get independent wrestling out there while he was unemployed.

Bash away.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, so I was just looking at Danielson's bookings and realised something... none of those dates are on monday. WWE has something huge planned for tonight, so without getting my hopes up too much, do you guys think it could be Danielson returning for Team WWE? My theory is that they originally had Jericho and Edge in it, but then resigned him and removed them, so they could do the big shock.
> 
> I'm just throwing it out there, I wouldn't completely rule it out. I remember Matt Hardy resigned with WWE and they let him finish up his indy bookings, maybe they came to an agreement that he could get independent wrestling out there while he was unemployed.
> 
> Bash away.


Well, while I would absolutely love the idea of him coming back tonight, the chances are not looking good. The guy was in Charlotte, NC last night until at least 8pm EST, if you go only off his tweet times. Then, if you look at when he made his most recent string of tweets they were like 3 hours ago, or 1430ish EST.

So, in reality he would have had to leave Charlotte this morning at like 8ish and gotten in at about 1730ish EST in Sacramento. So, really, it seems almost impossible for any of that to have taken place, based on the evidence. The only way that would be possible is if he made his most recent tweets while he was on layover between flights.

Totally wish he were showing up tonight though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

theguy567890 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU]
> 
> prepare to lol even more.
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD


http://www.tubedubber.com/#1dOKHS_6QFU:mYZ5JcHVpa8:0:100:0:3:true

LOL Here we go this should have been playing in the background


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jason93 said:


> Alright, so I was just looking at Danielson's bookings and realised something... none of those dates are on monday. WWE has something huge planned for tonight, so without getting my hopes up too much, do you guys think it could be Danielson returning for Team WWE? My theory is that they originally had Jericho and Edge in it, but then resigned him and removed them, so they could do the big shock.
> 
> I'm just throwing it out there, I wouldn't completely rule it out. I remember Matt Hardy resigned with WWE and they let him finish up his indy bookings, maybe they came to an agreement that he could get independent wrestling out there while he was unemployed.
> 
> Bash away.


He doesn't have any indy bookings on Monday because there aren't any indy shows on Mondays. If you look at his schedule all of his bookings are on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. It's very rare for an indy show to have a show on a weekday.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

theguy567890 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dOKHS_6QFU]
> 
> prepare to lol even more.
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD


:lmao

I know right? He looked thoroughly exhausted afterwords lol


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

give me a break, just drop it already, I was gone 7 weeks and you are still whining about BD/DB.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> give me a break, just drop it already, I was gone 7 weeks and you are still whining about BD/DB.


If you didnt want to read about it, why would you enter the thread designated for Daniel Bryan?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Again with the conspiracy theories..

NEXUS x WWE..

6 members on team WWE..
7 members on NEXUS..

Could the 7th spot be filled by Dragon? we'll just have to see!!

HOPE THAT YES!! LOL


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

He's fired. Not coming back. Get the fuck over it already, jesus h christ.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> He doesn't have any indy bookings on Monday because there aren't any indy shows on Mondays. If you look at his schedule all of his bookings are on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. It's very rare for an indy show to have a show on a weekday.


This, I believe a lot of the reason is due to school.


----------



## wrestlingfan162 (Aug 9, 2010)

Over-rated, obvious publicity stunt.


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

I hate how every part of the Nexus storyline sets itself up perfectly for a Bryan Danielson return, and WWE will probably just waste the opportunity and put Mark Henry or The Great Khali in.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Just add more fuel to conspiracy theories..and sorry if this was posted already but a friend just said that BD is not appearing at the Juggalo festival. Raven is taking his place. Perhaps he is going to be the 7th man?? 

Naw it's WWE seventh man will be Hornswoggle and he will get the pin on Wade.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

burgertime said:


> Just add more fuel to conspiracy theories..and sorry if this was posted already but a friend just said that BD is not appearing at the Juggalo festival. Raven is taking his place. Perhaps he is going to be the 7th man??
> 
> Naw it's WWE seventh man will be Hornswoggle and he will get the pin on Wade.


Let the conspiracy theories begin!! but.. i think that Miz will be the 7th man.. hoping that miz does not accept, and Bryan be the 7th


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

burgertime said:


> Just add more fuel to conspiracy theories..and sorry if this was posted already but a friend just said that BD is not appearing at the Juggalo festival. Raven is taking his place. Perhaps he is going to be the 7th man??
> 
> Naw it's WWE seventh man will be Hornswoggle and he will get the pin on Wade.


Huh. This man speaks the truth. Just checked their old listing and it says that Danielson will have Todd Bridges in his corner as he faces off against Mike Knox. But on the official website it now says Raven will have Todd Bridges in his corner and face off against Mike Knox. Ain't that somethin'...

Also, the supposed "event" that Danielson is scheduled to be booked for on the 13th, he's not actually wrestling in. He is simply going to be the opponent between whomever wins a certain match at that August 13th booking, towards the end of the month. So he doesn't even need to necessarily be at the August 13th show at all.

Still doesn't mean Danielson will be at Summerslam. But that is quite interesting as that is the first show he's been booked for in his recent Indy run in which he has bailed and had to be replaced.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Highspots has released a most awesome shirt:


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

urielhurricane said:


> Again with the conspiracy theories..
> 
> NEXUS x WWE..
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with a good bit of optimism!


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

His twitter's gone a bit quiet since yesterday afternoon. Seems like he's usually posting at least something everyday...wonder what he's up to... CONSPIRACIES!!! oooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

will94 said:


> Highspots has released a most awesome shirt:


The neck tie jokes are getting old tbh.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

LOl love that shirt. I really hope Danielson is the 7th guy though i doubt it


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

That point about being replaced in the Juggalo show this Saturday has definitely got me interested. That and the fact that his other booking specified on his website for this Saturday he doesn't need to be present for. It definitely lends credence to at least the potential for him to make it to Summerslam with plenty of time to spare. That and he hasn't posted on Twitter since yesterday afternoon, which is weird for him as of late.

I dunno, I'm really hopeful since it seems unlikely that anyone has as much to gain by being placed in that 7th spot than Danielson. Hell, The Miz turning face and saving Team WWE wouldn't be as significant...and not nearly as credible.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

pipsythegypsy said:


> There's nothing wrong with a good bit of optimism!


Agreed, and there's nothing wrong with an good old Conspiracy theory with no help of the Dirtsheets!  
Even more, talking about THE MAN.. Bryan F'n Danielson  and his possible or not return to the WWE! 



FF6Setzer said:


> His twitter's gone a bit quiet since yesterday afternoon. Seems like he's usually posting at least something everyday...wonder what he's up to... CONSPIRACIES!!! oooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!


Could be a sign of a continuation of this conspiracy theory about bryan returning this sunday?




OML said:


> LOl love that shirt. I really hope Danielson is the 7th guy though i doubt it


I doubt it too.. but a lil optimism made my mind boggling a lil bit about the 7th member of WWE! 



FF6Setzer said:


> That point about being replaced in the Juggalo show this Saturday has definitely got me interested. That and the fact that his other booking specified on his website for this Saturday he doesn't need to be present for. It definitely lends credence to at least the potential for him to make it to Summerslam with plenty of time to spare. That and he hasn't posted on Twitter since yesterday afternoon, which is weird for him as of late.
> 
> I dunno, I'm really hopeful since it seems unlikely that anyone has as much to gain by being placed in that 7th spot than Danielson. Hell, The Miz turning face and saving Team WWE wouldn't be as significant...and not nearly as credible.


Bryan as the 7th member of WWE, a Bret Hart or Jericho, or even Edge, on the worst case scenario Cena turning heel, Cole revealed as the GM, Nexus winning, setting another match for Survivor Series with Cena, Bryan been the WWE Team leaders.. i would mark if all of this things happen.. but i would even MARK more only if Bryan returns to the WWE


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Shit, just watched RAW and if it's Danielson, I would be majorly happy and pissed at the same time since I won't be able to watch Summerslam until a week after it...

But anyway I hope it's Bryan!!!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Shit, just watched RAW and if it's Danielson, I would be majorly happy and pissed at the same time since I won't be able to watch Summerslam until a week after it...
> 
> But anyway I hope it's Bryan!!!


Me too, i'm hoping that the 7th member is Bryan


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> Bryan as the 7th member of WWE, a Bret Hart or Jericho, or even Edge, on the worst case scenario Cena turning heel, Cole revealed as the GM, Nexus winning, setting another match for Survivor Series with Cena, Bryan been the WWE Team leaders.. i would mark if all of this things happen.. but i would even MARK more only if Bryan returns to the WWE


Man let me tell ya, if any or all of those things happen it would be a big enough surprise to be satisfied with the outcome of this confrontation in building for Survivor Series. If Danielson came back and he ended up becoming a prominent figure on the WWE side against The Nexus, it seems like he'd be kinda getting the Kurt Angle treatment in the last iNvasion, y'know what I mean? Hoping. Praying. Hoping again.

The man's twitter is still silent.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to play devil's advocate on the whole Juggalo thing I posted (BTW this is what I told my friend)...doesn't WWE and ICP have a major rift between them? It could be that BD backed out of it because he was told it would be in his best interest not to affiliate with them and possibly anger McMahon. Or perhaps WWE told him he couldn't do that one show.

I will be very happy if he is at SS, but I'll be happy as well if he just didn't want to be associated with such horrible music .


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

FF6Setzer said:


> Man let me tell ya, if any or all of those things happen it would be a big enough surprise to be satisfied with the outcome of this confrontation in building for Survivor Series. If Danielson came back and he ended up becoming a prominent figure on the WWE side against The Nexus, it seems like he'd be kinda getting the Kurt Angle treatment in the last iNvasion, y'know what I mean? Hoping. Praying. Hoping again.
> 
> The man's twitter is still silent.


Hoping, Praying that this Conspiracy theory is right! lol 
Bryan as the 7th member i could mark like a lil kid! 
If not, let's hope he returns at Survivor Series as well! =]
But let's hope guys!


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

guysm you need to stop being so delusional...


anyways, finally there's a video of Dragon's biggest proyect post-WWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqXDTkHwiDI


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> guysm you need to stop being so delusional...
> 
> 
> anyways, finally there's a video of Dragon's biggest proyect post-WWE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqXDTkHwiDI


Hey La'U guy.. it's not been delusional.. it's Conspiracy theories! lol
Pra te hablar la realidad, yo no se que Bryan será or no el sétimo membro de Team WWE!
To speak the true, i dunno if bryan will be or not the 7th member of team WWE.. The conspiracy theory sez that now that khali is out, miz i think that won't be joining forces since he is affirmed heel, and Triple H won't be returning till December, made me think that Bryan could be returning, since he won't be at the ICP event, and maybe could be the surprise for team WWE! Dunno, it's only a speculation, and a wish of mine


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Indeed. Just a wish. Not a legit fact, but definitely a wild hope. If they were to put anyone into this match that had any relevance to the storyline whatsoever, the only person that makes sense is Danielson. That doesn't necessarily mean that the WWE would be reasonable and capitalize on that fact. Hell they could just put Bourne in there randomly and the Nexus could win in the end, thus fulfilling the purpose of the match: Get the angle over for a future Survivor Series blow-off.

So while Danielson would be the best option, the WWE might just go with the easiest option, which they have been known to do from time to time.

Though hey, that new video is pretty hilarious. "How would YOU like a new daddy??" Haha!


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

lol in one of those shots of winning the date there is a girl in the background and I swear it's my friend Meghan lol.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

FF6Setzer said:


> Indeed. Just a wish. Not a legit fact, but definitely a wild hope. If they were to put anyone into this match that had any relevance to the storyline whatsoever, the only person that makes sense is Danielson. That doesn't necessarily mean that the WWE would be reasonable and capitalize on that fact. Hell they could just put Bourne in there randomly and the Nexus could win in the end, thus fulfilling the purpose of the match: Get the angle over for a future Survivor Series blow-off.
> 
> So while Danielson would be the best option, the WWE might just go with the easiest option, which they have been known to do from time to time.
> 
> Though hey, that new video is pretty hilarious. "How would YOU like a new daddy??" Haha!


Agreed 100% with you! , who knows, it could be Bourne, and then having a Nexus win, to capitalize in the angle extending him till Survivor Series, with an 7 on 7 Survivor Series for the control of RAW, Nexus x WWE, with Bryan on team WWE.. who knows?


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I think he's gonna be the final member of Team WWE. Maybe even double cross Cena and reveal he was the GM all along. He hasn't been saying anything on Twitter in a few days and now he's pulled out of the show before the PPV? I just can't help but think.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think he's gonna be the final member of Team WWE. Maybe even double cross Cena and reveal he was the GM all along. He hasn't been saying anything on Twitter in a few days and now he's pulled out of the show before the PPV? I just can't help but think.


well.. let's add more fuel to the conspiracy theories ! let's hope that bryan's return could be true or not.. i'm wishing


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> well.. let's add more fuel to the conspiracy theories ! let's hope that bryan's return could be true or not.. i'm wishing


 He's not coming back at summerslam...deal with it dude


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> He's not coming back at summerslam...deal with it dude


i wished that he could return at summerslam, but i think that he will be returning at Survivor Series!


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

SJFC said:


> He's not coming back at summerslam...deal with it dude


"Family reasons" sounds like BS. He's not married, has no children that I'm aware of. Doubt his parents are ill or anything like that. I just find it a bit funny because I was telling a friend of mine that he might come back at Summerslam and his excuse was "He's doing a show the night before". Now he pulled out of that show, it just all adds up, y'know?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're pulling out of a show and use the excuse "family reasons", I highly doubt that you would not have "family reasons".


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> "Family reasons" sounds like BS. He's not married, has no children that I'm aware of. Doubt his parents are ill or anything like that. I just find it a bit funny because I was telling a friend of mine that he might come back at Summerslam and his excuse was "He's doing a show the night before". Now he pulled out of that show, it just all adds up, y'know?


I've been meaning to ask this but Danielson doesn't have any family members who wrestleback in the day do he?


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> "Family reasons" sounds like BS. He's not married, has no children that I'm aware of. Doubt his parents are ill or anything like that. I just find it a bit funny because I was telling a friend of mine that he might come back at Summerslam and his excuse was "He's doing a show the night before". Now he pulled out of that show, it just all adds up, y'know?


Where's the "family reasons" coming from? Not sure I'm finding it. Am I just blind? Help a mark out?

I mean, it could all be a coincidence that he has family issues that night. But...that's a pretty long stretch of time to foresee familial problems. Though, he did stop tweeting for a solid day right when it became apparent that he had been quietly pulled from the show butting up against Summerslam. I honestly have seen almost no mention whatsoever about this change in plans for him. Very strange considering that these days people are basically stalking Danielson and recording his every move. Looks like the IWC is dropping the ball this time. 

I dunno, it seems fishy. Sure he could have had family problems which lead to him basically interrupting a month-long trend of tweeting regularly every single day. But who can say, really? Though, there's also the posting if the Date Todd Sinclair video. Let's say for the sake of conversation that he did have legit family troubles that would not let him keep his booking this Saturday. This could legit be a reason for him to not communicate to his fans, because hey, he's busy doing family stuff. I mean, if it were to be serious enough to cancel a showing a week or more out it must be something important, yes?

But the fact that between the time he pulled out and Saturday he posts a silly video about Todd Sinclair, it seems like he can't possibly be THAT put out by whatever's keeping him from wrestling on Saturday. If he has time to BS with that video for the contest, obviously he's not that preoccupied.

Really, if he doesn't come back on Sunday I'm fine with it. As long as he is a part of the angle by Survivor Series then I'll be pretty satisfied. At this point I'm hopeful he will be back on Sunday since EVERYTHING seems to be lining up in his favor. But then, some people think Numerology is legit too...


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

FF6Setzer said:


> Where's the "family reasons" coming from? Not sure I'm finding it. Am I just blind? Help a mark out?


Sure it's on the official site of his next booking on Saturday Night.



> NYWC management received an e-mail from Bryan Danielson which stated the following:
> 
> "I truly apologize but due to a family issue I have to cancel of the show on the 14th..."
> 
> ...


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> Sure it's on the official site of his next booking on Saturday Night.


Much obliged my friend. So...this isn't what I expected at all. Not only has he been replaced in the Gathering of the Juggalos event, he also can't make the NYWC show on the same night due to family issues.

Well it was assumed, what, yesterday, that he didn't even need to show up at the NYWC show because he wasn't actually wrestling. He was simply going to be the opponent for the person that won the Aug 14th show at like the Aug 28th show or something. But now the fact that he, without a doubt, won't be at that show either is just double points towards the possibility of him being at Summerslam...or him legit having family issues needing to be resolved.

In either case, now that he is completely wide open for the weekend, beyond a shadow of a doubt, the speculation is fueled further. But really this comes down to, once again, legit or WWE planning? If it's legit, he won't be there because he really did have issues with his family that needed to be taken care of. If it's WWE pulling him back in, then the family issues excuse is just a cover. I mean, if you were like "I got resigned by WWE and I'm going to make a surprise return at Summerslam" it doesn't make sense that the company would blow all of that. 

That would especially be the case if there were some kind of clause where if the company released the true reason behind him bailing out they could be sued for XYZ. Though that's taking the theory a little too far, probably. But it could just be implied that Danielson's like "look, I need to keep this quiet so let's just say family issues, apologies, and a potential refund of tickets." No harm, no foul.

Also, "family issues" seems like a BS reason you give to your boss when you want a day off from work.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I admit I was in the conspiracy camp early on, cheerleading for Bryan's return and convincing myself there was more to his release than met the eye, but now I'm really starting to find it hard that anyone can argue against the case without being in denial.

In a short space of time, things have started to fall into place. Granted the theories surrounding Danielson pulling out of shows this week/weekend are still nothing but speculation, but it's damn intriguing. For me though the biggest trail of breadcrumbs in this all is what WWE themselves are laying - that being the Miz/Cole angle. Miz wants in Team WWE to massage his own ego, and Cole is now The Miz's #1 cheerleader. 

And which two guys are at the very top of Bryan's sh*tlist? Who would be the one guy out to steal any thunder from The Miz and Michael Cole?

I thought this past week's edition of NXT really galvanised the whole thing, with Miz's match with Morrison, to how vocal and assured Cole was being about Miz's addition to Team WWE.

I find it amusing that many people online scoff at talk of Bryan returning, but those same people are the ones getting their rocks off (no pun intended) at the thought of The Rock showing up. I just pray it turns out to be Bryan, not just out of sheer fandom, but it would be some genuinely creative booking from WWE and fantastic continuity. Some of the best in a long, long time. Certainly better than any 'for sake's sake' booking of The Rock, or (shudder) Triple H.

Bryan actually has a reason to want to come after The Nexus. Wade Barrett made sure we knew that on the RAW immediately after the first attack.

Fingers crossed for Sunday.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> I admit I was in the conspiracy camp early on, cheerleading for Bryan's return and convincing myself there was more to his release than met the eye, but now I'm really starting to find it hard that anyone can argue against the case without being in denial.
> 
> In a short space of time, things have started to fall into place. Granted the theories surrounding Danielson pulling out of shows this week/weekend are still nothing but speculation, but it's damn intriguing. For me though the biggest trail of breadcrumbs in this all is what WWE themselves are laying - that being the Miz/Cole angle. Miz wants in Team WWE to massage his own ego, and Cole is now The Miz's #1 cheerleader.
> 
> ...


I definitely find it interesting that of all this talk with conspiracies, your avatar clearly displays what we are all becoming...people that try to see patterns in a seemingly-patternless system. Oh well. 

As sad as it sounds the fact that it would be such utterly fantastic continuity makes me nervous that it will happen. There seems to be a negative correlation between continuity and WWE booking. The more continuity that can be achieved the less likely it is to happen. Sometimes they do it, but usually the continuity tends to be quite random in nature. The last bit I can recall was Batista/Cena in building up their Wrestlemania match.

Yeah, I love how people who deny the idea of Danielson immediately jump on the Rocky bandwagon. Where is THAT theory coming from? HHH seems plausible insomuch as WWE could be working the crowd over in order to make his return a surprise. But him being a part of this angle makes no sense. It's Cena's angle for sure. Throwing another huge name in there would just muddle the impact it has on people's careers.

I will continue to stand by my belief that the likelihood that Danielson shows up on Sunday is completely contingent on how much WWE creative cares about creating intrigue in this angle. If they really care, they'll try to achieve maximum continuity and capitalize on the Miz/Cole situation while concurrently working the "remorse" angle and Cena's rant about missing the opportunity to fight Danielson for real someday. If they don't really care they'll just toss someone like Bourne in there just for the sake of filling out the team.

Though whoever does end up being the person there are a few things that should happen in order to get this angle over for me, and keep me interested. Not everything needs to occur but maybe some of these should:

-Nexus needs to either win or come out looking super strong and go back to their muggings on Monday night.
-Danielson returns by Suvivor Series to achieve continuity
-Someone significant on Team WWE turns on them allowing Nexus to achieve victory

So yeah. He could return now. But if he doesn't, either of the other two situations should at least occur in order to keep the angle going strong.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

And what a better time and place to have him make his return than Summerslam. They can have John Cena introduce Danielson as the final member of Team WWE, and the story would go something like Cena put himself on the line to get Danielson his job back, and Danielson would naturally want revenge against Nexus in storyline, since they booted him out of the group. Makes perfect sense. The Los Angeles crowds are usually made up of a lot of smart fans, so I think that Danielson would get a huge reaction coming out as Cena's surprise pick for Team WWE. 

Danielson just being a part of the match would make it instantly better. He has a lot of experience working with the Nexus guys from their time on the NXT show, and in developmental. Then near the end of the match, Danielson would turn on Cena and Team WWE, and cost them the match, and reunite with his Nexus cohorts. The crowd would be buzzing, the IWC would probably implode at the news of Danielson's return. That would be a home run angle for WWE.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> I admit I was in the conspiracy camp early on, cheerleading for Bryan's return and convincing myself there was more to his release than met the eye, but now I'm really starting to find it hard that anyone can argue against the case without being in denial.
> 
> In a short space of time, things have started to fall into place. Granted the theories surrounding Danielson pulling out of shows this week/weekend are still nothing but speculation, but it's damn intriguing. For me though the biggest trail of breadcrumbs in this all is what WWE themselves are laying - that being the Miz/Cole angle. Miz wants in Team WWE to massage his own ego, and Cole is now The Miz's #1 cheerleader.
> 
> ...


Let's all cross our fingers, lol, don't have much hope but.. i'm crossing my fingers to Bryan return this sunday! 



The Haiti Kid said:


> And what a better time and place to have him make his return than Summerslam. They can have John Cena introduce Danielson as the final member of Team WWE, and the story would go something like Cena put himself on the line to get Danielson his job back, and Danielson would naturally want revenge against Nexus in storyline, since they booted him out of the group. Makes perfect sense. The Los Angeles crowds are usually made up of a lot of smart fans, so I think that Danielson would get a huge reaction coming out as Cena's surprise pick for Team WWE.
> 
> Danielson just being a part of the match would make it instantly better. He has a lot of experience working with the Nexus guys from their time on the NXT show, and in developmental. Then near the end of the match, Danielson would turn on Cena and Team WWE, and cost them the match, and reunite with his Nexus cohorts. The crowd would be buzzing, the IWC would probably implode at the news of Danielson's return. That would be a home run angle for WWE.


I just have two words for you.. HELL YEAH!!


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Let's face it though, odds are it's going to end up being Evan Bourne


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

wych said:


> Let's face it though, odds are it's going to end up being Evan Bourne


...if anyone at all...

As long as he's back before the angle is concluded then all will be well.

At first, when I heard about Lance Cade I assumed that the family issues might be having to do with him in some capacity. But then I remembered that he posted that Todd Sinclair video between backing out and the news breaking. It was a long shot, though I'm still trying to understand just what's up with him canceling bookings all of a sudden. Why now? After all the shows he's done so far, why the day right before Summerslam? Plus, if the issues were severe enough to call off his bookings a week prior, you've gotta feel bad for the guy.

I'm kinda hoping it's all a front and he's coming back on Sunday.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

You're reading into this far too much ffs. He hasn't posted on twitter for one day and pulled out of a show for "family reasons", therefore he is definitely going to be at Summerslam?


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> And what a better time and place to have him make his return than Summerslam. They can have John Cena introduce Danielson as the final member of Team WWE, and the story would go something like Cena put himself on the line to get Danielson his job back, and Danielson would naturally want revenge against Nexus in storyline, since they booted him out of the group. Makes perfect sense. The Los Angeles crowds are usually made up of a lot of smart fans, so I think that Danielson would get a huge reaction coming out as Cena's surprise pick for Team WWE.
> 
> Danielson just being a part of the match would make it instantly better. He has a lot of experience working with the Nexus guys from their time on the NXT show, and in developmental. Then near the end of the match, Danielson would turn on Cena and Team WWE, and cost them the match, and reunite with his Nexus cohorts. The crowd would be buzzing, the IWC would probably implode at the news of Danielson's return. That would be a home run angle for WWE.


For me if Danielson did in fact return at SS the way to best set it up would be for Cena and Wade to somehow knock each other out near the very end of the match. They start to crawl to their feet when BD runs in. He looks around trying to decide which team he is on...he then turns on Wade and puts his finisher on him solidifying he is with Team WWE. He then turns to Cena who then puts him in the AA and lays Wade's body over his. We get the three count and Cena is now officially a heel. He was behind Nexus the entire time. It goes to credits as Cena looks happy and helps Nexus out of the ring with all of Team WWE in the ring beat down.

Who wouldn't mark out to a finish like that? That sets up a good fued between DB and Cena...you could then throw Miz into the mix who hates both to really make for some good T.V.

Alas it probably won't happen though since that's just too good to be true and WWE (creative) or it's wrestlers can never deliver like that.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

This may have been asked already but when is Danielsons' 90 day thing over?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chicken Man said:


> This may have been asked already but when is Danielsons' 90 day thing over?


I'm pretty sure the 90 day clause wouldn't actually apply to WWE themselves but for the record it would be Sep 8th or 9th


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> *I'm pretty sure the 90 day clause wouldn't actually apply to WWE* themselves but for the record it would be Sep 8th or 9th


Yes, yes, and yes. Thank you. Although the person being replied to probably didn't assume that it would apply to WWE, personally, I find it AMAZING how so many people get this fact incorrect. More often than not when reading people's arguments for Danielson not coming back early it is because of his 90-day non-compete clause. I suppose I shouldn't ask so much from the IWC, but it seems pretty clear to me that a non-compete clause can be retracted by the company that issued it if it pertains to returning to their own franchise.

But yeah, it's like 26 or 27 days left until he could feasibly appear on television through another company. That's not to say he can't be signed by another company right now, but he just can't be on non-WWE television before the time is up. Though even in clearly explaining that I'm sure many more people will blatantly misunderstand how the clause works and use it as evidence of why he can't come back to WWE sooner.

Nothing is definite, especially when it comes to Professional Wrestling. But, it can be said that of all the opportunities that the WWE has had to bring Danielson back and establish continuity while putting him back in the spotlight, this is the best one yet. Whether they capitalize on it remains to be seen. Heh, it wouldn't be the first time that WWE creative accidentally created the perfect set up only to drop the ball in the worst ways possible.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

FF6Setzer said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. Thank you. Although the person being replied to probably didn't assume that it would apply to WWE, personally, I find it AMAZING how so many people get this fact incorrect. More often than not when reading people's arguments for Danielson not coming back early it is because of his 90-day non-compete clause. I suppose I shouldn't ask so much from the IWC, *but it seems pretty clear to me that a non-compete clause can be retracted by the company that issued it if it pertains to returning to their own franchise.*


You're almost right.

A non-compete clause just stops him from working for a competitor, however a competitor is defined by the terms. Working for WWE again has NOTHING to do with any non-compete agreements. Thus, them rehiring him any time during his non-compete clause really wouldn't have anything to do with retracting the clause at all.

That being said... he's not coming back Sunday.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Will he come back EVER? Doubt it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

theanticanadian said:


> You're almost right.
> 
> A non-compete clause just stops him from working for a competitor, however a competitor is defined by the terms. Working for WWE again has NOTHING to do with any non-compete agreements. Thus, them rehiring him any time during his non-compete clause really wouldn't have anything to do with retracting the clause at all.
> 
> That being said... he's not coming back Sunday.


so if wwe could hire him back at any time what makes people think hes coming back at the end of the 90 days. if this is true i doubt hes coming back. though i would like him to.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

-Josh- said:


> so if wwe could hire him back at any time what makes people think hes coming back at the end of the 90 days. if this is true i doubt hes coming back. though i would like him to.


It's because it is the aspect of his contract they are clinging onto for a reason that he isn't already back. Legally, there is nothing keeping them from hiring him back now.

The reason he's not back in WWE is because WWE doesn't want him back at this time. Will they later? Hopefully... but any non-compete clause has NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Of all the submissions for Danielson's next shirt, I find this one to be the most entertaining:










It's highly absurd, but I think I would probably buy this one over the other two he's already got out. Mostly because I don't like the Twilight-themed Team Bryan shirt, and the Violent one is just meh.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

FF6Setzer said:


> Of all the submissions for Danielson's next shirt, I find this one to be the most entertaining:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this from?


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

WWE RAW said:


> Where did you get this from?


I seem to have misplaced the link, so sorry my friend. It was a website for a pseudo-professional print designer though. Can't remember the name of it for the life of me. Oh well.

Y'know just scouring the internet the past few days, as Summerslam gets closer and more people pose the idea of Danielson coming back it's truly amazing to see the kinds of theories people are coming up with. This includes both reasons for and against him not returning tonight. I suppose that as time goes on the theories become more convoluted one way or another.

There are actually people now guessing that Danielson backed out of his indie dates due to Lance Cade's death. Also there's the theory that he won't come back until after the election is over in November. Where do people come up with this stuff?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you know there's still a part of me who thinks this is a work and danielson comes tonight as the 7th member for team wwe


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm sure they cut him for real as an exercise in damage limitation. Something went down on TV that he was involved in, something that ruffled feathers - be it Linda's campaign, or whatever. I just think they left the door open for him to return, seeing as he was seemingly a scapegoat and hadn't gone out personally to do anything to embarrass the company or himself.

I just hope tonight is where the door gets booted open. We could well be wrong (willing to bet we are) but some of the naysayers need to pipe down. Is it really that unrealistic? Does anyone recall the Matt Hardy worked shoot angle they played out with Edge and Lita? He wrestled in ROH as well as the indies while WWE were biding their time to trigger the payoff to the angle.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> I'm sure they cut him for real as an exercise in damage limitation. Something went down on TV that he was involved in, something that ruffled feathers - be it Linda's campaign, or whatever. I just think they left the door open for him to return, seeing as he was seemingly a scapegoat and hadn't gone out personally to do anything to embarrass the company or himself.
> 
> I just hope tonight is where the door gets booted open. We could well be wrong (willing to bet we are) but some of the naysayers need to pipe down. Is it really that unrealistic? Does anyone recall the Matt Hardy worked shoot angle they played out with Edge and Lita? He wrestled in ROH as well as the indies while WWE were biding their time to trigger the payoff to the angle.


Indeed. I can't for the life of me understand how people can be so against the idea that Danielson might come back tonight. Of all the possibilities posed (Danielson, Rock, HHH, Miz accepts, Bourne, Khali returns anyway) behind Miz accepting, Danielson seems like the most viable choice. We were talking earlier about how insane it was that people were so vehemently against Danielson returning but then turning right around and saying they think Rock will return. What kind of crazy BS logic is that?

I feel as though the dominant posters in this thread while desiring to see Danielson sooner than later aren't as blind as some on the issue. We all know he's gone, but we just HOPE he'll come back soon. In this particular situation, maybe we are all conspiracy mongers and seeing patterns in chaos to justify Danielson coming back. But at least to me he seems to be the 2nd best person that would fit into this situation. It really all comes down to WWE realizing that/being able to do something about it.

Miz obviously seems like the best choice as he's basically had a beef with every single person on Team WWE and was the marquee pro during NXT Season 1. But if it were not to be him, Danielson would most definitely be the next best person. Again, even if he is, that doesn't mean WWE will capitalize on it. Hoping though... 6 hours!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i mean if you look at it, danielson returning tonight would make perfect sense because everyone has accepted the fact that he got released and everyone stopped chanting 'daniel bryan'


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i mean if you look at it, danielson returning tonight would make perfect sense because everyone has accepted the fact that he got released and everyone stopped chanting 'daniel bryan'


Very true. I would say if the regulars in this thread are any indication of how many "believers" there are left, it isn't a whole lot compared to when this all first blew up. Most of the people still hoping for a return sooner than later have been pegged as conspiracy theorists or blind marks.

I wouldn't say that people have forgotten him, but they've definitely given up hope. Sounds like a perfect time for a return.  My only lamentation is that once he does return, would they close this thread down? It's been around for months and months. I can't imagine a reason to ever close it at this point. I mean, even if this place isn't THE place to look for Danielson news, this thread breaks news on him the fastest for sure.

This thread was talking about his twitter account changing over before anyone knew. They were all over his release. They were around when he lost access to his account and was talking through Danielson1 and 2. This thread was the first to notice him pulling out of his indie dates yesterday by at least a day or two. That's pretty impressive for internet standards. It has most definitely been an invaluable source in feeding the hope that he'll be back soon, even if it is just a conspiracy theory. 

Also:



theanticanadian said:


> You're almost right.
> 
> A non-compete clause just stops him from working for a competitor, however a competitor is defined by the terms. Working for WWE again has NOTHING to do with any non-compete agreements. *Thus, them rehiring him any time during his non-compete clause really wouldn't have anything to do with retracting the clause at all.*
> 
> That being said... he's not coming back Sunday.


I finally JUST understood what you meant right there. It took me a few days.  So basically WWE could bring him back in but he could still feasibly be under his 90-day non-compete clause while he does it. I see! So even if he came back to WWE he still couldn't be on TV for a competitor until the clause was over, if they decided to not retract the clause for whatever reason. Very interesting.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

FF6Setzer said:


> Indeed. I can't for the life of me understand how people can be so against the idea that Danielson might come back tonight. Of all the possibilities posed (Danielson, Rock, HHH, Miz accepts, Bourne, Khali returns anyway) behind Miz accepting, Danielson seems like the most viable choice. We were talking earlier about how insane it was that people were so vehemently against Danielson returning but then turning right around and saying they think Rock will return. What kind of crazy BS logic is that?
> 
> I feel as though the dominant posters in this thread while desiring to see Danielson sooner than later aren't as blind as some on the issue. We all know he's gone, but we just HOPE he'll come back soon. In this particular situation, maybe we are all conspiracy mongers and seeing patterns in chaos to justify Danielson coming back. But at least to me he seems to be the 2nd best person that would fit into this situation. It really all comes down to WWE realizing that/being able to do something about it.
> 
> Miz obviously seems like the best choice as he's basically had a beef with every single person on Team WWE and was the marquee pro during NXT Season 1. But if it were not to be him, Danielson would most definitely be the next best person. Again, even if he is, that doesn't mean WWE will capitalize on it. Hoping though... 6 hours!


wouldn't evan bourne make more sense than The Miz, though? bourne's been destroyed by the Nexus on multiple occasions.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

well hes on the raw superstar page http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/exclusives/15381204

wwe.com botches FTW


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HES BACK DAMN IT http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/ HES ON THE RAW SUPERSTARS PAGE


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes Yes Hell Yes, he's back


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ITS REAL

IT WAS A WORK ALL ALONG


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Zombiekid29 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/exclusives/15381204
> 
> wwe.com botches FTW





WWE RAW said:


> HOLY SHIT HES BACK DAMN IT http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/ HES ON THE RAW SUPERSTARS PAGE





Kane_fanV1 said:


> Yes Yes Hell Yes, he's back





Jerichoholic #7 said:


> ITS REAL
> 
> IT WAS A WORK ALL ALONG


OH HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! MY CONSPIRACY THEORY WAS TRUE! LOL!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLO!! BRYAN IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

pwinsider says he will work all his indy dates as well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I just woke up everyone in my house after marking out Welcome back Danielson


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

anybody catch his theme?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

To all the doubters, I bet you feel really stupid right now lol.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Take that, ya naysayers. Somebody's about to get their fucking head kicked in at summerslam.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

I think some people owe some other people a few e-pologies.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I've never marked out so hard in my life.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

can't wait till raw now.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Marked out like a lil kid when Bryan Returned! 
Oh hell yeahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so glad I was apart of the 111 who voted Danielson hadn't been fired by WWE and that it was a work! I just had that little inkling that it was work, the way it was all done. I'm so glad he's back. I just marked really hard, I couldn't care less about the rest of this match now, i;m still on a high from his entrance!


----------



## Yemaya (Jun 10, 2010)

Coming home from a crappy English final exam to this is pretty good.

As in, OMGOMGOMG!


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

Why are people assuming it's a work and not a rehire now that the heat's died down?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Is this actually proven to be a work or did they just let him go and bring him back?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I doubt it was a work. It makes no sense for him to still be contracted to WWE and start scheduling tons of indy bookings in some relatively small promotions, including ones far beyond his return date.

His release was legit, but I'm fairly sure it was done under the impression of WWE bringing him back at some point int he near future when they were ready for him to return.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't care if it was a work or not, he's back that's all that matters


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

he is back.. we all marked.. if is it a work or not.. HE's back!!


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks to all who signed the petition and chanted his name.

Daniel Bryan is twitter trending topic


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

WWE RAW said:


> Thanks to all who signed the petition and chanted his name.



Like that made any difference whatsoever


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i want to apologize for calling you delisional.

I was marking like a little bitch, so was Matt Striker


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He was the highlight of the ppv. The guy was moving faster than bourne and rey. Daniel Bryan fucking pwns. Take that U.S title off the Miz.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

They're ....s for firing him in the first place, I don't know why I'm even letting them spark my interest again. I just can't get enough of Dragon. Its a shame that he'll have a constant uphill struggle to get any respect from WWE management. Speaking of which, what happens to that angle now? Triple H is revealed to be behind Nexus and Dragon becomes a one-man revolution?

Selfishly I'd rather that he wasn't in the WWE and was working ROH shows again.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

for those who mad fun of the few who still had hope, HAHAHAHA

danielson is back!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like it will be Danielson vs The Miz at Night of champions for the u.s belt it would be a good way of getting the belt of The Miz and it would give Bryan a nice mid card run before his main event push.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I marked so fucking hard when he was revealed. When Cena said they had already hired a 7th member I was convinced it was going to be HHH. Such a nice surprise. I can only assume this means a Bryan vs Miz feud now, hopefully Michael Cole will be involved somehow.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Yooooooo, I was so shocked when Danielson showed up. I'm so glad they were able to bring him back. He was a great surprised during a boring, disappointing PPV.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be watching every show Dragon wrestles on for here on out.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats WWE, you got the 20,000 or so smart marks on your side. What this will mean for the casuals who make or break your company, though, is another thing entirely. I honestly thought Bryan returning was too obvious.

Flame-shield: Initialised.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I think BD will be taking the belt off of Miz pretty soon.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Of course. *56.29%* 
Of course NOT. 24.31% 
I don't know/I don't care 19.40% 


LOL


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Hooray the WWE actually pleased the IWC for once. As for what happens to Daniel Bryan and how he's booked....


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

We told you!!!! :flip


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That match was booked awesomely..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, it may be safe to say that WWE has big plans for Danielson. Here's the post-show write-up for the match from WWE.com:


> LOS ANGELES - *The name Daniel Bryan was a footnote, relegated to Internet message boards and obscure wrestling trivia. After all, the season one WWE NXT Rookie had been betrayed and attacked by his fellow Rookies – The Nexus – and remained forgotten in the wake of the group’s carnage. But now, Bryan is a man no one in WWE will ever forget. For it was he who joined Team WWE as their seventh man, helped dismantle The Nexus in an unforgettable 7-on-7 Elimination Tag Team Match and likely helped save Monday Night Raw.*
> 
> As The Nexus have wreaked their particularly insidious strain of chaos, intimidation and ruthlessness on Raw, the group, including Wade Barrett, Skip Sheffield, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel, Darren Young, Heath Slater and Michael Tarver, appeared to be rushing toward total domination. The only roadblock? Team WWE and the determination of John Cena, Bret Hart, Edge, Chris Jericho, John Morrison and R-Truth. While the WWE squad faltered and fragmented in the weeks leading up to SummerSlam, they nonetheless united around a single purpose: Break The Nexus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I had the widest of grins when I heard his name as being the last guy of team WWE. It was a surreal moment and I can't believe that they let him be the one of the last guys on the WWE team. His return totally made my day.


----------



## Chicken Man (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, everybody shut up.

What was his theme song?


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Man said:


> Okay, everybody shut up.
> 
> What was his theme song?


Some jobber BS they put on for like 3 seconds. GET THIS MAN A THEME SONG JIM JOHNSTON, STAT!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan Danielson is a trending topic on twitter. lol
I marked when Cena said his name


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where can I watch his return again?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hulk Hogan is trending above Bryan in the US.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

break_down.exe said:


> Some jobber BS they put on for like 3 seconds. GET THIS MAN A THEME SONG JIM JOHNSTON, STAT!


It was likely just something they pulled out their asses this morning. A final countdown remix would be awesome.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

Well my friends, it has been quite a ride. I came, I saw, I stayed loyal and fought the good fight. Time to go crawl under the rock from whence I came. See you all for the next controversy. 

Bryan Danielson for United States Champion!!!!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am glad he is a face.

He just has a face look to him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The next US Champion!


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

ohhhh happy dayyyy


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Ladies and gents.. our next WWE United States Champion.. the "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan 
Damn i'm so happy that he is back!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Where can I watch his return again?


I've been refreshing YouTube for the last 20 minutes. It's not up yet, unfortunately.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Did anyone hear Striker call Bryan The American Dragon?


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

bring the threads back!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

I've never been so happy to be so wrong


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Did anyone hear Striker call Daniel The American Dragon?


Striker called him American Dragon AND referenced the Cattle Mutilation. Nice.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Congrats WWE, you got the 20,000 or so smart marks on your side. What this will mean for the casuals who make or break your company, though, is another thing entirely. I honestly thought Bryan returning was too obvious.
> 
> Flame-shield: Initialised.


Imagine a world where TNA could get 20,000 fans interested in a PPV just by bringing a 'vanilla indy jobber' in.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Sooooooo, is he still Daniel Bryan? Or Bryan Danielson?


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't been that excited about wrestling since I was 10. God that was awesome.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

He will likely change his name to Bryan Danielson, also WWE made him an official Facebook, and they mention him as the American Dragon check it out

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Daniel-Bryan-WWE-Universe/322398166570?v=wall


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

I never watched, saw, or heard of Danielson until his NXT debut...I liked him and thought he was solid, but I never thought he was a big star...until tonight. God damn he was on point. Really fluid and clean!!! Extremely innovative! Great to see him back, and what a way to come back! He got quite the rub and is going to be pushed hard...very deservingly.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Matt Striker is the world's biggest Daniel Bryan mark, without a doubt!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

fUCK YEAH, THE WORLD IS RIGHT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Bryan 3:16 Says I just kicked your head in...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

a lot of the roh fans and smarks need to join the vince mcmahon kiss my ass club.

he played you all, he used the thing that ruined wrestling(internet) and made you believe something that never happened. those stories that vince isn't up to date with todays society need to be put to rest because vince showed that at his age he can still control us.

now tomorrow raw should do a good rating because everyone will want to see danielson wrestle.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Iam just glad his back in the WWE and possible later on will have a feud with the Miz because of the Summer Slam events.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

All is right again!!!!!
The storylines that can ensue from everything! 
Epicness is upon us!!


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

funny shit, i didnt order summer slam, but i had just gotten home and said hey let me see if i can catch a stream of the rest of SS. found one right away, never ever happens like that. and cena was just starting to talk and i was like oh cool the 7th member is gonna come out, and holy crap i marked out so bad, havent done that since freakin stone cold lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> a lot of the roh fans and smarks need
> to join the vince mcmahon kiss my ass
> club.
> 
> ...



You do realize that it's highly possible for Danielson firing to have been real,but they worked things out right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao

As soon as DB returned WF crashed for like a minute.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't wait for RAW now


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Like I said in the other thread. WWE took a big dump on his return by making it all about Cena again. I would have had him double cross Cena at the end and reveal he was the GM all along. Drag the feud into Bragging Rights and make it a Nexus vs WWE PPV.

I'm just very happy he's back, can't wait for Raw now!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

it would have made no sense to turn on Cena and have him be the gm, no sense. I just saw that they took down his profile....


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Like I said in the other thread. WWE took a big dump on his return by making it all about Cena again. I would have had him double cross Cena at the end and reveal he was the GM all along. Drag the feud into Bragging Rights and make it a Nexus vs WWE PPV.
> 
> I'm just very happy he's back, can't wait for Raw now!


I agree he should have won it for Team WWE but it's obvious now that he's taking the u.s title from the Miz at Night of champions hopefully he has a good run with the belt before moving up to the main event.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> I agree he should have won it for Team WWE but it's obvious now that he's taking the u.s title from the Miz at Night of champions hopefully he has a good run with the belt before moving up to the main event.


hell yeah!  Danielson with the US Title would make wonders to the moniker, "American Dragon"  I'm so happy that he is back!


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Miz will probably lose the US title to Bryan and gets more opportunity on World Undisputed or Heavyweight gold later on in their fight.

Or much better if Miz loses the Money in the Bank contract to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> it would have made no sense to turn on Cena and have him be the gm, no sense. I just saw that they took down his profile....


I just thought it made his return look very second-rate, that's all. I mean, they couldn't put away the "Cena is the BESTEST!" stick for just one night?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

So what do you guys think about Daniel Bryan's firing. Real or Fake?

I think it was real. Obviously that 90 day clause doesn't mean they can't bring him back for 90 days. They brought him back when they felt the time was right. I'm taking this as an IWC victory. The chants across the arenas for the days, weeks, and months following his release really must've caught WWE's interest. I feel sort of victorious knowing I was apart of the crowd that chanted "Daniel Bryan" in Vince McMahon's face at Fatal Four way. Also how he made an impact in such a short time, amassing a fan base with his storyline on NXT between Miz and Michael Cole.


Some people believe it's a work. Which I could see someone making an argument about that. But really if it was a work I feel it didn't accomplish much. It seems like they would've been better off just keeping him on screen the while time and perhaps having him backstab Nexus, or get jumped out the group, etc. 

So yeah let's really answer the question in the poll now that he's back, *Do you think Daniel Bryan was fired for real?*


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

kenjiharima said:


> Miz will probably lose the US title to Bryan and gets more opportunity on World Undisputed or Heavyweight gold later on in their fight.
> 
> Or much better if Miz loses the Money in the Bank contract to Daniel Bryan.


Miz losing the MITB Contract to Bryan would be EPICNESS IN MASS PROPORTIONS, but i think that they will compete for the US title at NOC, with Bryan winning, having a long run, till get the Main Event Skyrocket push that he deserved it!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> I just thought it made his return look very second-rate, that's all. I mean, they couldn't put away the "Cena is the BESTEST!" stick for just one night?


fpalm he comes back as the "saviour" of the team kicks the match off got hugew support from the crwod stole the show, submitted some people kicked a head in, and just got a feud jump started with someone whos a huge part of wwes future in a matter of minutes. i bet other wrestlers wish they got a return that second rate? he will be us champ at NOC DB future is bright as all hell in wwe he knows it and Vince knows it


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> So what do you guys think about Daniel Bryan's firing. Real or Fake?
> 
> I think it was real. Obviously that 90 day clause doesn't mean they can't bring him back for 90 days. They brought him back when they felt the time was right. I'm taking this as an IWC victory. The chants across the arenas for the days, weeks, and months following his release really must've caught WWE's interest. I feel sort of victorious knowing I was apart of the crowd that chanted "Daniel Bryan" in Vince McMahon's face at Fatal Four way. Also how he made an impact in such a short time, amassing a fan base with his storyline on NXT between Miz and Michael Cole.
> 
> ...


Bryan's firing was real.. but he and WWE mixed things very well, to get to his return tonight! 
Thank god that he's back


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> I just thought it made his return look very second-rate, that's all. I mean, they couldn't put away the "Cena is the BESTEST!" stick for just one night?


No because Cena, whether you like it or not, is the main guy. Being at the event, the pop for cena winning was tremendous and it sent the people home happy. Bryan got a huge rub tonight and it made him, it creates an emotional investment which WWE will need when the Bryan/Miz feud begins.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He'll be US Champion before Miz is world champion. Count on it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Jason93 said:


> I just thought it made his return look very second-rate, that's all. I mean, they couldn't put away the "Cena is the BESTEST!" stick for just one night?


Read the writeup on the match at WWE.com, they make Danielson the main attraction.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> No because Cena, whether you like it or not, is the main guy. Being at the event, the pop for cena winning was tremendous and it sent the people home happy. Bryan got a huge rub tonight and it made him, it creates an emotional investment which WWE will need when the Bryan/Miz feud begins.


agreed 100% with you


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> No because Cena, whether you like it or not, is the main guy. Being at the event, the pop for cena winning was tremendous and it sent the people home happy. Bryan got a huge rub tonight and it made him, it creates an emotional investment which WWE will need when the Bryan/Miz feud begins.


Being the main guy, doesn't mean that you have to win all the time and not put others over. Sure Bryan came back and got a great pop, but him getting elminated and not being a part of the winning team made his return seem like a footnote, like it was just a "Oh hey, he's back..." deal, when it should have been huge. 

I think him and Cena should have shared the win together. Nexus is over right about now, Danielson and maybe Barrett are the only two going to be left. And it sucks knowing that they could have gone about this MILLIONS of different ways, and they took the easy predictable way out. Like I mentioned above, I think when Bryan and Cena were the last two, Bryan should have pulled out the Nexus armband and turned heel. Reveal he was the GM all along tomorrow night and maybe face The Miz at Bragging Rights for the US Title, while Barrett goes after Cena. I'm definitely disappointed at the payoff, it should have been done MUCH better.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

will94 said:


> Read the writeup on the match at WWE.com, they make Danielson the main attraction.


Now that's awesome!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The fact that Danielson was one of the final members of Team WWE remaining is enough to make him look like a huge star some people are just never satisfied.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was watching Superstars and I was wondering how awesome it would be if Danielson was the last Team WWE guy. Had zero idea I was even close to being right. :lmao


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

is this clip on youtube yet? and i hope they continue with the michael cole db thing that had potential it seems interesting that cole is in the miz's back pocket and was pretty much all night so who knows where they are going with this i like it tho


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> Being the main guy, doesn't mean that you have to win all the time and not put others over. Sure Bryan came back and got a great pop, but him getting elminated and not being a part of the winning team made his return seem like a footnote, like it was just a "Oh hey, he's back..." deal, when it should have been huge.
> 
> I think him and Cena should have shared the win together. Nexus is over right about now, Danielson and maybe Barrett are the only two going to be left. And it sucks knowing that they could have gone about this MILLIONS of different ways, and they took the easy predictable way out. Like I mentioned above, I think when Bryan and Cena were the last two, Bryan should have pulled out the Nexus armband and turned heel. Reveal he was the GM all along tomorrow night and maybe face The Miz at Bragging Rights for the US Title, while Barrett goes after Cena. I'm definitely disappointed at the payoff, it should have been done MUCH better.


Bryan was trending worldwide on twitter, people are talking about him, I say they did execute it perfectly. And agian, Having him turn heel would have made no sense, since he felt remorse about the initial attacks on Cena, thus leading Nexus banishing him. He would have stayed longer in the match if the Miz didn't get involve.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah1993 said:


> I was watching Superstars and I was wondering how awesome it would be if Danielson was the last Team WWE guy. Had zero idea I was even close to being right. :lmao


After the Great Khali injury, and Danielson pulling of his indy show this sunday, i thought that Bryan could be the 7th, and thank goodness my wish and other millions of IWC became true!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

How anyone thought Bryan Danielson turning on Cena makes sense is beyond me. Seeing as how John Cena,Randy Orton,Chris Jericho,and others were all basically vouching for him to be re-signed is enough to make Cena & Bryan teaming up logical. It also lacks logic for Danielson to have been the GM when he's a "rookie".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jason93 said:


> Like I said in the other thread. WWE took a big dump on his return by making it all about Cena again. I would have had him double cross Cena at the end and reveal he was the GM all along. Drag the feud into Bragging Rights and make it a Nexus vs WWE PPV.
> 
> I'm just very happy he's back, can't wait for Raw now!


Bryan had a return that only major superstars recived. He had one of the biggest rubs I've ever seen. This is the same guy who got his ass kicked week in and week out on NXT season 1 and he comes back looking like a fucking champ eliminating 2 members of nexus, was pinned because of Miz interference and your complaining? Some people are hard to please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> How anyone thought Bryan Danielson turning on Cena makes sense is beyond me. Seeing as how Cena,Orton,Jericho,and others were all basically vouching for him to be re-signed is enough to make Cena & Bryan teaming up logical. It also lacks logic for Danielson to have been the GM when he's a "rookie".


exactly, people just want what they want and if it doesn't happen, they shit on it.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> Bryan had a return that only major superstars recived. He had one of the biggest rubs I've ever seen. This is the same guy who got his ass kicked week in and week out on NXT season 1 and he comes back looking like a fucking champ eliminating 2 members of nexus, was pinned because of Miz interference and your complaining? Some people are hard to please.


Agreed with you, he came back as a real star, was a fuckin badass, eliminated 2 nexus members with submissions, showcased his moves very well, and thanks to the miz, he was eliminated, to ignite their US Title feud! Better case scenario, impossible for BD!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

His return was done perfectly. He got a big pop and looked good in the match and now he has a heated deud with the Miz set up. It sounds like really smart booking.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> How anyone thought Bryan Danielson turning on Cena makes sense is beyond me. Seeing as how John Cena,Randy Orton,Chris Jericho,and others were all basically vouching for him to be re-signed is enough to make Cena & Bryan teaming up logical. It also lacks logic for Danielson to have been the GM when he's a "rookie".


He wasn't released in the storyline, Nexus abandoned him and he just... disappeared, I guess. And yeah, I thought the return was good but was still disappointing. He didn't get THAT good of a rub, sure he was the last guy, but it was still all about Cena. And it shouldn't have been. Bryan and Cena should have been the sole survivors if a heel turn didn't go ahead. That's my opinion and how I would have done it.

The Miz feud could have continued tomorrow on Raw, and it could have been about him taking his spot in the match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Anybody think there is a chance Danielson shows up and interferes at SS????


I was close.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

EPIC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I absolutely loved his return. I don't think it could have been booked any more perfect.*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I absolutely loved his return. I don't think it could have been booked any more perfect.*


Correct, I didn't even really consider him to be the favorite to return at Summerslam....I felt like Trips would return for sure and maybe turn on Team WWE. He got an awesome pop, and its well-deserved, can't wait to see where the storyline leads.

But I hate to say I got spoiled by one of the wrestling sites that said his profile was back on WWE.com :no: and how he cancelled an indy appearance today.

None-the-less great return, and very well done!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Correct, I didn't even really consider him to be the favorite to return at Summerslam....I felt like Trips would return for sure and maybe turn on Team WWE. He got an awesome pop, and its well-deserved, can't wait to see where the storyline leads.
> 
> But I hate to say I got spoiled by one of the wrestling sites that said his profile was back on WWE.com :no: and how he cancelled an indy appearance today.
> 
> None-the-less great return, and very well done!


Great return, whoever botched the spoilers, thank you, cause you made my night, and everyone's night a lil more happy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

urielhurricane said:


> Great return, whoever botched the spoilers, thank you, cause you made my night, and everyone's night a lil more happy


*The spoilers didn't get botched though. It pissed me off so much when someone posted them in the live thread. *


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The spoilers didn't get botched though. It pissed me off so much when someone posted them in the live thread. *


hell yeah, i was watching in a stream, and suddenly emmerged the wwe.com link and first i thought that was a hoax.. but thank god it wasn't


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

urielhurricane said:


> hell yeah, i was watching in a stream, and suddenly emmerged the wwe.com link and first i thought that was a hoax.. but thank god it wasn't


at first i thought it was one of those fake sites where you can edit stuff but i went to wwe.com myself and started celebrating.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> at first i thought it was one of those fake sites where you can edit stuff but i went to wwe.com myself and started celebrating.


me too, i was like.. man.. this is a hoax.. when i saw in the wwe.com, and suddenly cena appearing and revealing bryan as the 7th member.. man i just marked as a lil kid


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

pwi said that danielson will still fulfill his promises with the booked dates ... that can't be right with all the touring the wwe does.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> pwi said that danielson will still fulfill his promises with the booked dates ... that can't be right with all the touring the wwe does.


It just means that he won't be on house shows for a while. There've been a few guys they've allowed to do this before.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> pwi said that danielson will still fulfill his promises with the booked dates ... that can't be right with all the touring the wwe does.


It could happen if he made a deal with the wwe.. dunno.. all i can think that.. HE IS BACK!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the fact that Daniel Bryan is finally back in wwe, they did a fantastic job booking his return. What makes me happier is that there will never be a "Lloyd Boner" debut, phew.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Derek said:


> It just means that he won't be on house shows for a while. There've been a few guys they've allowed to do this before.


Hell yea.. but for now.. MIZ/BD feud for the US Title or the MITB Case?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's most likely going to be for the US Championship after his involvement in SS it's pretty much a given that WWE plans on having Miz move up in the card within the next few months.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Great. Now the IWC's most overrated talent is back. Now I gotta listen to how great he is whenever he does something unremarkable.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Great. Now the IWC's most overrated talent is back. Now I gotta listen to how great he is whenever he does something unremarkable.


Haha. If this isn't a cry for attention I dunno what is.

This is Bryan Danielson here, come on, leave your pettyness at home. He's got it all. He's widely regarded as the best in the world, cuts great promos, everything. 

Just 'cause loads of people like him doesn't mean you have to be the anti-Christ about it. Go with it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

AdamleGM said:


> Haha. If this isn't a cry for attention I dunno what is.
> 
> This is Bryan Danielson here, come on, leave your pettyness at home. He's got it all. He's widely regarded as the best in the world, cuts great promos, everything.
> 
> Just 'cause loads of people like him doesn't mean you have to be the anti-Christ about it. Go with it.


Great promo's? Really? How about average to below average promo's? That's the problem with pro wrestling today, there are so many guys that suck on the mic, that as long as a wrestler doesn't botch his words during a promo he is named a great mic worker buy all of us. Danielson has proven nothing in the WWE yet but you people are on his nuts already. Just look at this thread and how long it is. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Great. Now the IWC's most overrated talent is back. Now I gotta listen to how great he is whenever he does something unremarkable.


Daniel Bryan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the guy in your avatar


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> Daniel Bryan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the guy in your avatar


Better in ring performer= Danielson but not buy much.

Better overall talent=Kid Kash

He's not even my favorite wrestler so I could care less.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Loved it, every second of it. 

I see Cena along with Bret continuing their feud with the Nexus until the Survivor Series while the Miz has a few month feud with Bryan Danielson and maybe gives him the US title. While he goes off to cash in the MITB. 

I have to hand it to you guys, that never gave up that he would come back...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Great promo's? Really? How about average to below average promo's? That's the problem with pro wrestling today, there are so many guys that suck on the mic, that as long as a wrestler doesn't botch his words during a promo he is named a great mic worker buy all of us. Danielson has proven nothing in the WWE yet but you people are on his nuts already. Just look at this thread and how long it is. It's ridiculous.


Look at this pathetic cry for attention 
Danielson is the best in the world for a reason deal with it. You say hes over rated but the fact that he gets the amount of respect he does already after only being in the WWE for 4 months then getting fired then coming back and getting even more respect..........just go cry yourself to sleep


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Look at this pathetic cry for attention
> Danielson is the best in the world for a reason deal with it. You say hes over rated but the fact that he gets the amount of respect he does already after only being in the WWE for 4 months then getting fired then coming back and getting even more respect..........just go cry yourself to sleep


Tell me what he has done while being in WWE that's so great. I've seen Danielson a lot through the years and yes he is one of the best wrestlers in the world in the ring but as an overall performer he is not that great. He gets this much respect because everybody easily falls for the hype of this guy.

And how is it a cry for attention? I guess telling it how it is, is too much for some of you to grasp.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Well for one thing to give Danielson credit he did put on one hell of a fucking match against Chris Jericho on the debut episode of NXT,and his TV match with Batista was actually pretty decent.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Great promo's? Really? How about average to below average promo's? That's the problem with pro wrestling today, there are so many guys that suck on the mic, that as long as a wrestler doesn't botch his words during a promo he is named a great mic worker buy all of us. Danielson has proven nothing in the WWE yet but you people are on his nuts already. Just look at this thread and how long it is. It's ridiculous.


Conservative guess is you haven't seen an awful lot of his ROH work.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


> Haha. If this isn't a cry for attention I dunno what is.
> 
> This is Bryan Danielson here, come on, leave your pettyness at home. He's got it all. He's widely regarded as the best in the world, cuts great promos, everything.
> 
> Just 'cause loads of people like him doesn't mean you have to be the anti-Christ about it. Go with it.


Oh hell yea, i agree! 



Prospekt's March said:


> Daniel Bryan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the guy in your avatar






HarlemHeat said:


> Loved it, every second of it.
> 
> I see Cena along with Bret continuing their feud with the Nexus until the Survivor Series while the Miz has a few month feud with Bryan Danielson and maybe gives him the US title. While he goes off to cash in the MITB.
> 
> I have to hand it to you guys, that never gave up that he would come back...


Loved it, marked like a lil kid.. and my hopes were compensated with my conspiracy theories! lol.. 



MrWalsh said:


> Look at this pathetic cry for attention
> Danielson is the best in the world for a reason deal with it. You say hes over rated but the fact that he gets the amount of respect he does already after only being in the WWE for 4 months then getting fired then coming back and getting even more respect..........just go cry yourself to sleep


Bryan Danielson/Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.. Period! He is back!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> Well for one thing to give Danielson credit he did put on one hell of a fucking match against Chris Jericho on the debut episode,and his TV match with Batista was actually pretty decent.


He's an amazing wrestler. I'm not gonna deny that, and he most certainly can become something big in the WWE one day. I'm not taking anything away from the guy it's just funny to me how people make this guy out to be the greatest thing on earth when he hasn't done anything really worthy of all the praise yet. I actually think that because people bitched so much when he got released that it saved his job and now WWE is gonna push him further than he was ever planned to go.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

AdamleGM said:


> Conservative guess is you haven't seen an awful lot of his ROH work.


I have. And most of the stuff he did there is not gonna happen in WWE just like everybody else that came from that place. WWE is not ring of honer, they work a completely different style with their in ring stuff and their promo's. He needs to prove to me that he can adapt well to the WWE style of things before I give him the praise that so many of you people give him. I don't praise hype, I praise actions.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, it seems some here prefer the "E" in "WWE" and not the second "W".

Bryan received his own Hardcore Holly-like entrance music and he performed all of his spots flawlessly. I find it amusing that Bryan got to perform so many moves while the entire Nexus looks like they're still enrolled in Wrestling 101.

I hope he gets a PPV match against the Miz so we can hear the exchange of fanboy banter between Cole and Striker.

Add: I'm predicting that tomorrow's Raw will include Daniel Bryan vs. Alex Riley.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

If Danielson went to TNA theproof would be on his nuts, ignore him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Just watched the Encore, 

amazing stuff

i knew he'd be back


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Big question: Was it all a work from the start? I don't see WWE firing and rehiring him in such a short amount of time if it wasn't planned out, either that or he was fired against their will due to sponsors or something and they wanted him back as soon as possible.

It would make sense with them working the Internet with him and his worked shoots. Firing him was the best thing they could have done for his career strangely enough. It generated a lot of buzz and made his return all the sweeter.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> Bryan received his own Hardcore Holly-like entrance music


I would've marked (even more) like a motherf***er had he come out to 'The Final Countdown' 



Portugoose said:


> I hope he gets a PPV match against the Miz so we can hear the exchange of fanboy banter between Cole and Striker.


Count on the start of the Miz/Bryan feud on RAW tonight, and it culminating with a new US Champion at Night of Champions!


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

JPopStarKami said:


> Big question: Was it all a work from the start? I don't see WWE firing and rehiring him in such a short amount of time if it wasn't planned out, either that or he was fired against their will due to sponsors or something and they wanted him back as soon as possible.
> 
> It would make sense with them working the Internet with him and his worked shoots. Firing him was the best thing they could have done for his career strangely enough. It generated a lot of buzz and made his return all the sweeter.



This! i really want to know the true answer, cause if they planned this from the beginning that would be fucking great.....but probably not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to say, although it was kind of like a far-off idea in the back of my head that it could be him, I thought it was far more likely to be HHH. Me and my friends were mtfo though, and it looks like he is right back into his feud with Miz.

And come on, there was no way it was a work. They gave a half-assed excuse as to his absence and moved on. If it was a work, they would have done more with him getting kicked out.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

I totally marked out last night when Danielson returned. Kudos to WWE creative!

Also great work on Cole's part. Keeping him so negative makes him likable. Love their feud.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Theproof said:


> I have. And most of the stuff he did there is not gonna happen in WWE just like everybody else that came from that place. WWE is not ring of honer, they work a completely different style with their in ring stuff and their promo's. He needs to prove to me that he can adapt well to the WWE style of things before I give him the praise that so many of you people give him. I don't praise hype, I praise actions.


So you call him "overrated", say you've seen most of his workin ROH. Admit his work in ROH is pretty much amazing. Yet lets remember you called him "overrated" for a second, then realise you called him overrated for the "WWE style" that we've barely had a chance to see him work yet. Yet what little we've seen of him work so far, he's made his promos mean something, he's been able to handle everything WWE has thrown at him (despite getting fired for a PG reason.)

Mate all I can take from this is that you're still slightly butthurt from the pasting TNA took for rehashing an ECW invasion storyline. Yes it was you and BWRBrett that were trying to defend it.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone else notice that when BD started his match last night, Jericho had a huge fucking grin on his face?


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

I notice King call him Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Daniel Bryan vs Tyler Black for the WWE championship at Wrestlmainia, book it Vince


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought the announcing team was pretty bland last night, but Cole going crazy in the main event was great. I don't get why they don't turn him a full-fledging heel.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kane_fanV1 said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Tyler Black for the WWE championship at Wrestlmainia, book it Vince


:lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

How times have changed.






That jobber run on NXT really made no sense.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I thought the announcing team was pretty bland last night, but Cole going crazy in the main event was great. I don't get why they don't turn him a full-fledging heel.


+1 it would make him so much better.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

JPopStarKami said:


> Big question: Was it all a work from the start? I don't see WWE firing and rehiring him in such a short amount of time if it wasn't planned out, either that or he was fired against their will due to sponsors or something and they wanted him back as soon as possible.
> 
> It would make sense with them working the Internet with him and his worked shoots. Firing him was the best thing they could have done for his career strangely enough. It generated a lot of buzz and made his return all the sweeter.


I think the firing was legit, but it was a knee jerk reaction. I don't think they wanted to get rid of Bryan but they had to do something until the heat died down around the whole choking thing.

They probably told him he when he was fired to be ready for a phone call at some point down the line.


----------



## Nath85au (Sep 22, 2009)

I have sorta been in and out of watching wrestling lately, but i found myself watching this guy and really cheering for him, i decided to watch summerslam on the off chance he'd return cos i heard rumblings... The PPV was ok, but yeah..i went nuts when he was the 7th member... he has that intensity about him that i liken to Kurt Angle, really gets you involved and wanting him to kick the shit out of someone.


----------



## Viraten (Jul 16, 2010)

Gotta say, first time I've watched this Daniel fellow that everyone has been raving about at summerslam...very impressive.

After years of lacklustre, I think WWE might be able to entertain me greatly once again. Not taking anything away from the last few years but it's just difficult to live up in the shadow of the attitude era.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HBK said something on his twitter about Bryan

So Bryan is back. All I can say is wise move by WWE. U just don't leave that knid of talent out there. Happy 4 all parties.
about 2 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®

BTW was this whole thing a scam. It got me. At the end of the day who cares. Things r as they shud b. That's far more important.
about 1 hour ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

I am glad that WWE are acknowledging Shawn help train Bryan. Didn't watch but a couple of shows on nXt, not sure if it was ever mention. I do think I remember either King or Striker trowing it in Cole's face @ SS

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/danielbryan/bio/



cavs25 said:


> HBK said something on his twitter about Bryan
> 
> So Bryan is back. All I can say is wise move by WWE. U just don't leave that knid of talent out there. Happy 4 all parties.
> about 2 hours ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®
> ...


Awesome, is that twitter legit? Didn't think he knew how to work a computer (or blackberry  )


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> I am glad that WWE are acknowledging Shawn help train Bryan. Didn't watch but a couple of shows on nXt, not sure if it was ever mention. I do think I remember either King or Striker trowing it in Cole's face @ SS
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/danielbryan/bio/
> 
> ...


It is he got it a while ago along wiith a youtube account and a website.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

burgertime said:


> +1 it would make him so much better.


I agree. The IWC and the casual fans hate him which is pretty hard to accomplish. Usually heels will get props from the smarks but even they can't stand Cole.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I am so thrilled that Daniel Bryan is back in WWE. He is a tremendous talent and I think he'll do great things in the company, if allowed the chance to shine. Looking back, I was really upset when Danielson was released over that whole tie thing, but seeing how things have turned out, I'm kind of glad that he didn't stay and remain with the Nexus group. Not only because I think that the Nexus angle has really turned into garbage, but also because I think he is likely going to have a better, more prominent role on his own now as opposed to him being one man in an eight-man group.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm so happy about what happened last night I was giddy the entire time lol

anways moving forward here is the match in it's entirety!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xego3u_the-nexus-vs-team-cena-1-2_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xegoct_the-nexus-vs-team-cena-2-2_sport


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

In an interesting note, Bryan is no longer selling his "Violent" shirts on his website. He's just selling the "Team Bryan" ones now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpSSQyz8eiE
watch before it gets taken down!!!!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

will94 said:


> In an interesting note, Bryan is no longer selling his "Violent" shirts on his website. He's just selling the "Team Bryan" ones now.


Another interesting note, that his blog was shut down, and when we click on "Blog" at www.bryandanielson.tv, the link goes to his tumblr site!


----------



## Forever Unchained (Nov 20, 2009)

This _had _to be a work. Was there ever any reveal on the supposed sponsor that demanded he be fired (for a few months).


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

urielhurricane said:


> Another interesting note, that his blog was shut down, and when we click on "Blog" at www.bryandanielson.tv, the link goes to his tumblr site!


It's actually been down since the first days of August. His last blog was right before he went to PWG and RPW on July 30-31. A couple days later, it was linking to his tumblr site.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

The biggest thing us Bryan marks need to get over is that to the average Joe WWe watcher, he's just a rookie.

Although his performance at Summerslam will go a long way to changing peoples perceptions.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Forever Unchained said:


> This _had _to be a work. Was there ever any reveal on the supposed sponsor that demanded he be fired (for a few months).


I don't wanna get THAT discussion started again but I think so too. I mean, the whole set-up was too perfect. Plus if I recall there was never any official word on why he got released.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

why isn't WWE mentioning bryan specificly? his page was removed (Danielson to earn a contract tonight?)


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> why isn't WWE mentioning bryan specificly? his page was removed (Danielson to earn a contract tonight?)


Who knows? But the good is to see him back


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> why isn't WWE mentioning bryan specificly? his page was removed (Danielson to earn a contract tonight?)


Because he's not on a brand yet. Click the link to read about the match last night, his name is all over it. They aren't saying his name on the front page because they want people to buy the replay to see who #7 is.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I don't wanna get THAT discussion started again but I think so too. I mean, the whole set-up was too perfect. Plus if I recall there was never any official word on why he got released.


But if it was a work then why would they completely ignore the fact he exists and give a 2 second explanation as to why he was gone?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

instantclassic27 said:


> But if it was a work then why would they completely ignore the fact he exists and give a 2 second explanation as to why he was gone?


Exactly, which is why it wasn't a work. Or if it was, they just worked the IWC and pretty much ignored everyone else, which I highly doubt was the case.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Exactly, which is why it wasn't a work. Or if it was, they just worked the IWC and pretty much ignored everyone else, which I highly doubt was the case.


I believe they are just trying to shock people who didn't watch Summerslam


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

will94 said:


> Because he's not on a brand yet. Click the link to read about the match last night, his name is all over it. They aren't saying his name on the front page because they want people to buy the replay to see who #7 is.


Could he start by tonight as "The American Dragon" Bryan Danielson and feud with The Miz for the US title?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Better in ring performer= Danielson but not buy much.
> 
> *Better overall talent=Kid Kash*
> 
> He's not even my favorite wrestler so I could care less.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Anyway, great to see Dragon back in WWE. Sure, it's great seeing him have classics in the indy's, but he doesn't belong there anymore. He's done it all in the indy's. It's time for him to show the world that he's the best in the world. Future HOFer, by the way.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Bryan Danielson's release was 100% legit people need to realize that. He even confirmed the tie story & said he apologized in a blog. Also if Danielson's release was worked why was he the only person singled out,instead of the rest of Nexus? Why was he booked to win a Championship in the indies if he was still on the WWE payroll? Why did he mention TNA's interest in him if he knew he was still hired? The above mentioned basically says it all.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So, one has to wonder, was Striker yelled at for mentioning the Cattle Mutilation? I know King was obviously corrected after calling him Danielson. But Striker seemed all too happy to say "Cattle Mutilation" and wasn't yelled at by cole. and i don't know if any stories on it have broken. so could it be they're allowing the cattle mutilation/ American dragon name?


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Anyway, great to see Dragon back in WWE. Sure, it's great seeing him have classics in the indy's, but he doesn't belong there anymore. He's done it all in the indy's. It's time for him to show the world that he's the best in the world. Future HOFer, by the way.


"The American Dragon" Bryan Danielson, our next WWE United States Champion, and future WWE Champion! 



Victor_J said:


> Bryan Danielson's release was 100% legit people need to realize that. He even confirmed the tie story & said he apologized in a blog. Also if Danielson's release was worked why was he the only person singled out,instead of the rest of Nexus? Why was he booked to win a Championship in the indies if he was still on the WWE payroll? Why did he mention TNA's interest in him if he knew he was still hired? The above mentioned basically says it all.


Bryan's release was legit, and his return was made perfectly!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hurry up, Raw! I need my Danielson fix!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> So, one has to wonder, was Striker yelled at for mentioning the Cattle Mutilation? I know King was obviously corrected after calling him Danielson. But Striker seemed all too happy to say "Cattle Mutilation" and wasn't yelled at by cole. and i don't know if any stories on it have broken. so could it be they're allowing the cattle mutilation/ American dragon name?


We could see maybe tonight, that he assumes not only The Bryan Danielson name, and the "American Dragon" moniker, and goes after Miz and the US Title!


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't really care whether it was a work or not. The fact of the matter is that this angle (intentional or not) has made me actually care about a wrestler more than any angle in the last 5 years has.


----------



## JohnMarston717 (Aug 16, 2010)

Danielson deserves a lot of credit for making SSlam horrible


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

instantclassic27 said:


> But if it was a work then why would they completely ignore the fact he exists and give a 2 second explanation as to why he was gone?


Do I know? No. Was merely saying what I think. There was never any legit reason given for what happened (fuck that tie bullshit) and all the pieces seemed to fit too well for it to have been something booking changed. Its all irrelevant though, what's important is he's back, and hopefully starting something big.

Going back to last night, I noticed Striker called him the American Dragon (yeah I know he was probably uncontrollably marking out). WWE should really just give him Final Countdown as his theme and let him use his real name.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Do I know? No. Was merely saying what I think. There was never any legit reason given for what happened (fuck that tie bullshit) and all the pieces seemed to fit too well for it to have been something booking changed. Its all irrelevant though, what's important is he's back, and hopefully starting something big.
> 
> Going back to last night, I noticed Striker called him the American Dragon (yeah I know he was probably uncontrollably marking out). WWE should really just give him Final Countdown as his theme and let him use his real name.


Agreed with you! i'm pumped to see monday night raw 2nite!


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

JohnMarston717 said:


> Danielson deserves a lot of credit for making SSlam horrible


What? Danielson kicked ass at SummerSlam.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JohnMarston717 said:


> Danielson deserves a lot of credit for making SSlam horrible


LOL WUT? I'm not the biggest Danielson mark around,but you have to be completely bat shit crazy to think he made the PPV horrible. If anything Danielson *SAVED* what i heard was an already tredful show. I don't give a shit about what hunches people had NOBODY saw Danielson being the 7 th man coming they either went out of their way & said The Rock,or was going by the obvious & said Miz. He owned SS.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> LOL WUT? I'm not the biggest Danielson mark around,but you have to be completely bat shit crazy to think he made the PPV horrible. If anything Danielson *SAVED* what i heard was an already tredful show. I don't give a shit about what hunches people *NOBODY saw Danielson being the 7 th man* coming they either went out of their way & said The Rock,or was going by the obvious & said Miz(me).


Yeah, nobody, if you don't count me and a whole bunch of people on this forum...

Either way though, you're right. He DID save the PPV.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

People were most likely going by hunches,or hopes i seriously doubt that someone honestly believed he was the 7th guy, just sayin'. But we can agree to disagree on this little matter,because the point remains he made the PPV worth shit.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

JohnMarston717 said:


> Danielson deserves a lot of credit for making SSlam horrible


What?? You are saying blasphemy.. Danielson KICKED ASS, made Summerslam Main Event worthy to watch, and looked like a real star.. Hope that he starts his meteoric push, with the US TITLE!



Kane_fanV1 said:


> What? Danielson kicked ass at SummerSlam.


I Agreed with you! 



Victor_J said:


> LOL WUT? I'm not the biggest Danielson mark around,but you have to be completely bat shit crazy to think he made the PPV horrible. If anything Danielson *SAVED* what i heard was an already tredful show. I don't give a shit about what hunches people had NOBODY saw Danielson being the 7 th man coming they either went out of their way & said The Rock,or was going by the obvious & said Miz. He owned SS.


Hey man.. i was one of the few delusionals who believed that bryan could be the 7th man! lolz..  Bryan kicked ass! 



erikstans07 said:


> Yeah, nobody, if you don't count me and a whole bunch of people on this forum...
> 
> Either way though, you're right. He DID save the PPV.


Bryan Saved the PPV.. agreed with you 100% period!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

4 hours til RAW. Hopefully Dragon kicks off the show.

Will probably be Cena though.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I was incredibly surprised when Danielson was announced as the 7th member, I had no idea he was gonna be there(fortunately I hadn't been on the website). I'm glad he is back, I reckon he will win the US title at Night of Champions and you never know, he could be the one to restore its credibility back.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> 4 hours til RAW. Hopefully Dragon kicks off the show.
> 
> Will probably be Cena though.


Hoping that Dragon kicks off the show, but i have a thinking that nexus will kick off the show.. dunno


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnMarston717 said:


> Danielson deserves a lot of credit for making SSlam horrible


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


>


lolz.. the picture says it all


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't wait for Raw  Hopefully he opens the show and rants on management again. I also hope he's not going to be besties with Cena.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Can't wait for Raw  Hopefully he opens the show and rants on management again. I also hope he's not going to be besties with Cena.


who knows? i know one thing.. i'm pumped for MNR tonite!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Can't wait for Raw  Hopefully he opens the show and rants on management again. I also hope he's not going to be besties with Cena.


Being "besties with John Cena" gives him a better opprotunity at being a Main Eventer than anything else Evan Bourne & The Miz would defend that claim.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't been this pumped for a raw in years cant f'n wait


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

SJFC said:


> I haven't been this pumped for a raw in years cant f'n wait


me too!! i can't freakin wait for RAW!


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea my GF is even interested to see what's going to happen and she isn't even that big of a wrestling fan and certainly isn't a fan of DB just has heard me talk about it. 

I'm hoping Miz opens and DB interrupts. Hopefully Miz will at least say he didn't cash in MIB because he thought he was on Team WWE and blame them for not being world champ. Then The Final Countdown can hit.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm guessing wwe won't buy the rights to the final countdown.

So let's speculate about what you guys think danielson's theme should be


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

All right, giggity giggity goo = http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/danielbryan/


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Xander45 said:


> How times have changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u kidding, the Jobber run made summer slam all the sweeter


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

perro said:


> are u kidding, the Jobber run made summer slam all the sweeter


325% agreed with ya!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is bringing back Ruthless Aggression. Not Michael Mcgillicutty.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

All WWE need to do is get some random young metal band to do them a cheap cover of Final Countdown and it would still own.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> All WWE need to do is get some random young metal band to do them a cheap cover of Final Countdown and it would still own.


Danielson with any cover of final countdown would own!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Think Bryan is going to be fed Riley tonight but hope it's a full fledged feud with Miz and a PPV payoff.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The one time I wish I had wifi at Cedar Point yesterday because I was anxious to find out if Danileson returned and when I got back to the hotel and checked I was so fucking happy to hear that he came back. I had to wait till this morning to see footage of his return and I was marking out even though it was after he returned. But now I wish this hotel had USA channel....I Want To See Danielson on RAW.

But this is a good thing because now I'll possibly get to see Danielson vs. Miz for the US Title at Night of Champions!!!! I Can't Wait For That!!!!

As for what his theme music be....I would want it to be Final Countdown but I would like it if they let him have this theme...even though it will never happen.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I marked out when Striker urged Bryan to use Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> Can't wait for Raw  Hopefully he opens the show and rants on management again. *I also hope he's not going to be besties with Cena.*


He joined the team to get revenge on nexus, not as a favour to Cena. The WWE seems to have a lot of faith in him, especially considering they're allowing him to fullfill his Indy commitments for the next few weeks.

Plus, obviously, making him look stronger than anyone else in the SS match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Things worked out great IMO. The night of the original Nexus attack I questioned the idea of turning Danielson heel when he was so over as a face on NXT. Glad he's going to probably take the US Championship off the Miz. Hopefuly they give him a nice long run with it and make that title mean something again.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

FUCK THE MIZ! I really hope Danielson takes both the US title and MITB from that overrated asshole.


1000th POST IN EPIC DANIELSON THREAD!


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> FUCK THE MIZ! I really hope Danielson takes both the US title and MITB from that overrated asshole.


FUCK THE MIZ! I hope too that Bryan takes the US Title, and i think, screw Miz of the MITB Title shot!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bryan Danielson is pretty Kewl.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> FUCK THE MIZ! I hope too that Bryan takes the US Title, and i think, *screw Miz of the MITB Title shot!!*


I thought this too. How cool would it be if he screwed that asshole over the WWE tile. I would laugh my ass off.


----------



## Dasher2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I really dislike his current theme song. At least give him something SIMILAR to the Final Countdown. Or something that doesn't sound like a random jobber's theme.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I thought this too. How cool would it be if he screwed that asshole over the WWE tile. I would laugh my ass off.


You better watch next week's show.. in the asshole miz's words.. FOR BRYAN, THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

urielhurricane said:


> You better watch next week's show.. in the asshole miz's words.. FOR BRYAN, THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!


Woah, wait. Has it been taped this week too?

If it is, 1. damn, if what I belive happens, I will jizz my pants. and 2. you spoiled that to me!!!:sad:


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Woah, wait. Has it been taped this week too?
> 
> If it is, 1. damn, if what I belive happens, I will jizz my pants. and 2. you spoiled that to me!!!:sad:


I didn't spoiled anything.. i've watched the spoilers, and must say one thing.. our crazy dreams aren't coming true for now.. but next week's show is worthy to watch


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

A music to tribute Bryan's return to WWE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt_ro2aerQg


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> All WWE need to do is get some random young metal band to do them a cheap cover of Final Countdown and it would still own.


One word: Dispatched.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0MDsl0nM6s


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad he's back, just curious though, what was the main reason for choosing wwe over tna and not wanting to stay in the indy circuit? might of said in an interview i missed.


Then again whether being a WWE midcarder,jobber or main eventer the money supposed to be real good which makes perfect sense.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Absolutely. Anything right now is a better choice than the direction-less TNA (ask Nigel McGuinness) and the WWE simply offers the living anyone would be a fool to turn down. He deserves this big break, for as long as he's been busting his ass off it's right that he finally gets the chance to shine - regardless of what style they'll have him wrestle.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

His theme if he was in TNA.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yesterday, his crowd reaction was like a diva was coming to the ring (fairly quiet), the reason of his big reaction at SS was because there were a lot of smarks...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> Yesterday, his crowd reaction was like a diva was coming to the ring (hardly quiet), the reason of his big reaction at SS was because there were a lot of smarks...


And then a big Daniel Bryan chant started just as the match did. Explain that.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> His theme if he was in TNA.


LOL. And of course his ring name would be Lloyd Boner.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Xander45 said:


> And then a big Daniel Bryan chant started just as the match did. Explain that.


You mean his match with Tarver not the SS match right? lol I didnt paid attention at all, it was more entertained listening to Cole's pro Miz and anti-Bryan than the crowd reaction.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

perucho1990 said:


> You mean his match with Tarver not the SS match right? lol I didnt paid attention at all, it was more entertained listening to Cole's pro Miz and anti-Bryan than the crowd reaction.


If you're not listening to the crowd react, why are you commenting on it? fpalm

I hope we get to the point where Michael Cole shuts the fuck up and returns to cyber sex with the GM. He spent nearly the entire match at Summerslam trying to big up The Miz.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

It'd be great if someone told Cole that a vegan and a vegetarian aren't the same thing too.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

haribo said:


> If you're not listening to the crowd react, why are you commenting on it? fpalm
> 
> I hope we get to the point where Michael Cole shuts the fuck up and returns to cyber sex with the GM. He spent nearly the entire match at Summerslam trying to big up The Miz.


I said that Danielson's crowd reaction was weak when he was coming to the ring, not during his match because I was paying to Cole's comments.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> You mean his match with Tarver not the SS match right? lol I didnt paid attention at all, it was more entertained listening to Cole's pro Miz and anti-Bryan than the crowd reaction.


Funny because Cole specifically mentioned the Daniel Bryan chants, so you mustn't have been listening very well.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> Yesterday, his crowd reaction was like a diva was coming to the ring (fairly quiet), the reason of his big reaction at SS was because there were a lot of smarks...


LA always has bad crowds. They're always more worried about being seen than cheering.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

dele3344 said:


> LA always has bad crowds. They're always more worried about being seen than cheering.


Viewing some sites, BD had one of the biggest pops last night! =) who knows? But BD is back, and feuding with the Miz! Hoping that he takes the US title, and screw The Miz out of his MITB shot!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

He's still very new to the mainstream wrestling crowd, and he hasn't had the opportunity to garner any heat that his former Nexus-mates got to during his departure, so the only crowd reactions he'll get for the time being will be from the Cena-haters starting Daniel Bryan chants. 

If the WWE truly wants to build him up, they'll milk out his feud with the Miz up until Hell in a Cell or even Survivor Series while establishing his Chris Benoit/Ken Shamrock style and underdog character on the way.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Flyboy78 said:


> It'd be great if someone told Cole that a vegan and a vegetarian aren't the same thing too.


LOL How is that?


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

erikstans07 said:


> LOL How is that?


Vegans don't eat any animal products of any kind. Milk, eggs, cheese, etc.


----------



## andreasoo (Jun 22, 2010)

daniel bryan is back!!


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> He's still very new to the mainstream wrestling crowd, and he hasn't had the opportunity to garner any heat that his former Nexus-mates got to during his departure, so the only crowd reactions he'll get for the time being will be from the Cena-haters starting Daniel Bryan chants.
> 
> If the WWE truly wants to build him up, they'll milk out his feud with the Miz up until Hell in a Cell or even Survivor Series while establishing his Chris Benoit/Ken Shamrock style and underdog character on the way.


These are all true, and to add to that people had heard his music one time before that. It's not instantly recognizable yet like most people's entrances. Give it time.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

He will surpass Benoit/Shamrock easily, he has better mic skills/charisma than both of them.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

About the vegan/vegetarian thing, I realize vegans don't eat/drink any animal products at all. They're still vegetarians, just vegetarians that give themselves even more limitations.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

my sister is a vegan and let me tell you it's awesome, i now get an extra slice of pizza. 8*D


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

This topic might have already been addressed, so I apologize if I'm rehashing some overdone subject... but... Is he gunna use Cattle Mutilation in the wwe at all? It seems like the crossface is his new finisher, and that's alright. It's a cool move and he's good at applying from just about any position, but I'd like to see the cattle mutilation.


----------



## Dasher. (Aug 30, 2002)

NightmareInc. said:


> This topic might have already been addressed, so I apologize if I'm rehashing some overdone subject... but... Is he gunna use Cattle Mutilation in the wwe at all? It seems like the crossface is his new finisher, and that's alright. It's a cool move and he's good at applying from just about any position, but I'd like to see the cattle mutilation.


He did use the cattle mutilation once on Darren Young, which got reversed pretty quickly. But yeah, the hammerlock crossface does seem to be his finisher. What I'd like to see is him laying the elbows into the Miz.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Dasher. said:


> He did use the cattle mutilation once on Darren Young, which got reversed pretty quickly. But yeah, the hammerlock crossface does seem to be his finisher. What I'd like to see is him laying the elbows into the Miz.


I wanna see him give Miz the Danielson special, actually.

At any rate, I hope he uses cattle mutilation, as I said. I don't think he needs a specific finisher. It'd be cooler if he just used a wide array of submissions. Would add more unpredictability to his matches because the only submission moves that ever seem to make people tap out are ones that wrestlers use as finishers (walls of jericho, STFU, etc) and it makes other submissions seem kind of pointless.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What was the reason for Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on NXT saying he was "Bryan Danielson".. if he's going to continute to call himself Daniel Bryan?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> What was the reason for Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on NXT saying he was "Bryan Danielson".. if he's going to continute to call himself Daniel Bryan?


because everything on youtube and online when it was daniel bryan was all wwe stuff, and he was kinda jobbing during nxt as daniel bryan.

He called himself bryan danielson so people could see his awesome roh stuff. To see why he truly is the best in the world.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Rice9999, plans change a lot in wrestling. Chances are that he could have just meant that his attitude will change, which it has. He was always laughing, smiling, and joking around on NXT until he got eliminated and did that interview with Striker. After that, he's been more like Bryan Danielson than the Daniel Bryan we saw competing on NXT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perucho1990 said:


> He will surpass Benoit/Shamrock easily, he has better mic skills/charisma than both of them.


That may be true, but Benoit won a WrestleMania main event. Surpassing that is gonna be a heavy task.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

bryan's also in his 30s isnt he? he's not exactly got........wait, is abouve 30 considdered on top of the hill for wrestling?...he mayhave started in wwe a tad late to be a benoit (unless perhaps benoit was his age by then.)





Also, He Changed his twitter to WWEDanielBryan.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> bryan's also in his 30s isnt he? he's not exactly got........wait, is abouve 30 considdered on top of the hill for wrestling?...he mayhave started in wwe a tad late to be a benoit (unless perhaps benoit was his age by then.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bryan just turned 29 a few months ago so he has atleast 10-12 years left in the wwe(unless he gets injured or chokes someone out with a tie again) I think he could easily be main eventing within the next few years.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumor mill has BD taking the belt off Miz at Night of Champions and Miz moving to main event with the briefcase. I think this spells main event for BD on Smackdown next year if SD is still around.

BTW this is from my friend who told me BD bailed on the ICP event....he is unemployed so he has time to research this things. He said plans are a definite.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a feeling that Bryan is going to get the briefcase.. Miz used to briefcase two times on Bryan.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

hazuki said:


> I have a feeling that Bryan is going to get the briefcase.. Miz used to briefcase two times on Bryan.


If Bryan stole the main event push from Miz I'd mark the fuck out. Bwahahaha. Don't see it happening though.


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

hazuki said:


> I have a feeling that Bryan is going to get the briefcase.. Miz used to briefcase two times on Bryan.


Would be cool but would be totally unfair to Miz....he has worked pretty hard and done a great job to deserve a main event push. I'll just be happy is BD goes to SD and feuds with C.M. Punk for a main event.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I swore I read somewhere that the crossface was banned....


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

nah. HBK used it among others.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

NightmareInc. said:


> This topic might have already been addressed, so I apologize if I'm rehashing some overdone subject... but... Is he gunna use Cattle Mutilation in the wwe at all? It seems like the crossface is his new finisher, and that's alright. It's a cool move and he's good at applying from just about any position, but I'd like to see the cattle mutilation.


Striker mentioned it at Summerslam, so I think it will happen at one point.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Swag said:


> I swore I read somewhere that the crossface was banned....


For one thing, it's not. HBK used it plenty of times. Also, the crossface Danielson is using is different from the Crippler Crossface.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I just hope they let Danielson lock in Cattle Muttilation to the Miz.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Bryan/Miz is great so far. I really can't way for the probable pay off of Danielson winning the US title (or presumably winning it) and if booked right this could be a really strrong feud. It's off to a great start too.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

From Pwinsider



> According to WWE.com's live event section, Daniel Bryan's first WWE live event appearance will be the RAW live event in Wildwood, NJ on August 28th. He will be teaming with John Cena and Chris Jericho to take on The Nexus. Danielson was originally booked for the NYWC that date in Long Island, NY.
> Meanwhile, Bryan changed his twitter name to WWEDanielBryan.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Danielson might give the Miz his first ever good wrestling match.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> Bryan/Miz is great so far. I really can't way for the probable pay off of Danielson winning the US title (or presumably winning it) and if booked right this could be a really strrong feud. It's off to a great start too.


Just hoping that Bryan winning the US Title could be one step, and the other, presumably be screwing Miz out of the MITB title shot, or getting the MITB case!



scrilla said:


> Danielson might give the Miz his first ever good wrestling match.


Hell yea!! BD will gave the miz great quality matches!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

So Danielson just posted a blog post on his website where he describes the new submission used. It's not actually a Crippler Crossface like Benoit - it's a "omoplata with a crossface" that he calls the LeBell Lock, after the guy that showed it to him. 

I hope this doesn't mean no Cattle Mutiliation, but it's still a nice looking finisher.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres the blog (Thank you copy and paste)

http://bryandanielson.tumblr.com/

*Many Thanks, SummerSlam and Submissions!

Wow, these last couple months have been one giant rollercoaster ride. First off, I’d like to thank all of the people who have supported me since I left the WWE two months ago. You guys have been great and have come out in droves to the independent shows. You’ve been nothing but awesome and I appreciate it. And even though I will only be able to do a couple more independents before I start full time with WWE, I urge anyone who loves wrestling to continue to seek out independent shows in your area. My goal when I left WWE was to bring new fans to the independent scene, where you not only get a unique intimate experience, but you also get to see the superstars of the future. Guys like Evan Bourne, C.M. Punk, Kaval and I all honed our skills in the underground wrestling scene, as well as internationally. Two shows I’d especially like to encourage local fans to go to would be the New York Wrestling Connection (www.nycwrestling.com) show in Deer Park, NY on August 28th, and the Millenium Wrestling Federation (www.bostonwrestling.com) show on September 18th in Melrose, MA. I am no longer able to appear on those shows and both promotions have been incredibly understanding. They both also put on incredible shows. My friend Eddie Edwards will be at the Melrose show and he’s one of the best around. You’ll also get to see John Cena’s dad, John Cena, Sr.! Go out, show your support, and I’m betting you’ll have a great time. I still have a couple more independent shows so check my website and twitter for updates.

Even though I love the independent scene, being the surprise 7th member of Team WWE at SummerSlam was by far the biggest opportunity of my career. Coming out in the Staples Center and walking past The Miz to go fight with Nexus was an amazing experience and something I’ll never forget. And though I always feel I can do better, I was thrilled to be able to tap out two Nexus members before I was eliminated. 

But speaking of the submission I used at SummerSlam, on the WWE Universe Facebook page they are asking for ideas as to what to call it. Its actually an omoplata with a crossface, but I’ve mostly just called it the LeBell Lock. Neil Melanson, my friend and one of the best grappling coaches in the country, taught me the move and he learned it from the legendary “Judo” Gene LeBell. I’ve never met Mr. LeBell, but he is one of the grappling greats and if you ever get a chance to pick up his autobiography its a fascinating read. That said, I’d prefer to just keep calling it the Lebell Lock, as I like the link to wrestling’s past… but I’m not genius at marketing so we’ll see how it goes!

I know I still have a long way to go to reach my dream and I still have many naysayers (mainly The Miz and Michael Cole, but there are others), but I’m thankful for all of you who have had my back during an uncertain period in my life. The WWE Universe is unreal and I will work my hardest to try to entertain some of the most loyal people on the planet. See you at the arenas!*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

As cool as Cattle Mutilation is, the LeBell Lock looks even sicker. It legitimately looked like he was going to tear Slater's arm out of socket at Summerslam. Nice to see Danielson have a true submission gimmick since we haven't really had one since Benoit.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I love his new finisher, i mark for Crippler Crossface so i'm glad someone finally uses that move again (as finisher).


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm just gonna flat out say it, i like daniel bryan's theme song ... it's so awful and made for a jobber that it'll be good for him in an irony kind of way.


----------



## WWETNA4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2010)

Danielson is amazing dude, he will forever be in my top 10 of favorite wrestlers


----------



## burgertime (Jun 16, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm just gonna flat out say it, i like daniel bryan's theme song ... it's so awful and made for a jobber that it'll be good for him in an irony kind of way.


I like it, kind of reminds of playing n64 wrestling games.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> I love his new finisher, i mark for Crippler Crossface so i'm glad someone finally uses that move again (as finisher).


Is not a Crippler Crossface, is way better than that. The omoplata looks sick!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you believe is danielson's best match?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

All I know is I'm still friggin' excited to see Danielson at the 9/25 DGUSA show. Especially if he brings that rumored US Title with him. That would be surreal.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know why people are so crazy about the Cattle Mutilation, Danielson's new Cross Face Omaplata move is way better.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't know if it's real or what, but he still says Miz and Cole don't have faith in him. I wonder if what Cole says bout Bryan is actually real hate or just scripted by WWE management.

Either way, imagine a storyline with Miz vs Bryan with Miz winning.....thanks to Michael Cole. That'd be crazy and would gain miz and cole so much more heat


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> I don't know why people are so crazy about the Cattle Mutilation, Danielson's new Cross Face Omaplata move is way better.


Even his heel hook looks better and more legit than the Cattle Mutilation (wich is a good looking submission on its own).


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hey guys, what do you believe is danielson's best match?


I think that Danielson's best matches were against morishima at ROH, and now could be with Miz as well!



EvoLution™ said:


> All I know is I'm still friggin' excited to see Danielson at the 9/25 DGUSA show. Especially if he brings that rumored US Title with him. That would be surreal.


Great to see DB at DGUSA, and even if he brings the US Title with him could be pure awesomness 



seancarleton77 said:


> I don't know why people are so crazy about the Cattle Mutilation, Danielson's new Cross Face Omaplata move is way better.


His Crossface omoplata(Lebell lock), cattle mutilation, heel hook, ankle lock make bryan the best in the world always 



dxbender said:


> Don't know if it's real or what, but he still says Miz and Cole don't have faith in him. I wonder if what Cole says bout Bryan is actually real hate or just scripted by WWE management.
> 
> Either way, imagine a storyline with Miz vs Bryan with Miz winning.....thanks to Michael Cole. That'd be crazy and would gain miz and cole so much more heat


cole aligning with Miz to get more heat could be awesome, but Bryan should take the US title from Miz, and maybe screw miz out of his MITB title shot!



visko said:


> Even his heel hook looks better and more legit than the Cattle Mutilation (wich is a good looking submission on its own).


Cattle Mutilation, omoplata crossface and the heel hook are three awesome submissions!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The LeBell lock does look pretty sick. I wonder if he'll start using different submissions as his finisher or use just one.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hey guys, what do you believe is danielson's best match?


vs. Nigel (World Title vs. Pure Title) at 'Unified' in Liverpool
vs. Morishima (Fight Without Honor) at 'Final Battle 2008' in New York

Both are in the media section of this forum IIRC.

Incidentally Nigel vs. Morishima from 'Live in Tokyo' could be my favourite Nigel match. You can't go wrong with any combination of those three guys.

EDIT: If they're looking for a nice cheesy name for his finish I'd go with 'Crossface Dragon Wing'.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think Bryan is awesome wrestler, btw cutted really nice promo there. im big fan of the guy


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Why the fuck is everyone still calling him Daniel Bryan?!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Why the fuck is everyone still calling him Daniel Bryan?!


............because thats his name in the wwe.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> EDIT: If they're looking for a nice cheesy name for his finish I'd go with 'Crossface Dragon Wing'.


or One-Winged Dragon lol
He used two variations of Crossface in his SSlam match, he could call them something like "the left wing of the dragon" and "the right wing of the dragon"  (too long for kids to remember, though)


----------



## Kane_fanV1 (Mar 7, 2005)

should this be moved to the RAW section?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Perhaps. He IS a part of RAW now!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

So the name is LeBel Lock? Sounds OK to me. Just expect Cole to say something like: "This guy is a tool, he just named his submission finisher by the name of a absolute nobody!! I'm done, I go backstage to suck the Miz's dick for a while...".


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Flik said:


> or One-Winged Dragon lol
> He used two variations of Crossface in his SSlam match, he could call them something like "the left wing of the dragon" and "the right wing of the dragon"  (too long for kids to remember, though)


The 'Left Wing' part could tie in with his anti-capitalist stance.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The 'Left Wing' part could tie in with his anti-capitalist stance.


Ack, that shall remain the only painful part of being a Danielson mark... he's a stinkin' socialist.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That's just all the more reason to like him.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Flyboy78 said:


> Ack, that shall remain the only painful part of being a Danielson mark... he's a stinkin' socialist.


*Wades in*

Yeah, I hate people who want to be nice to other people, in order to gain maximum mutual benefit. Paris Hilton should have all the world's food from now on.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Facepalm* Dear lord, here it comes...

MOVING ON!


It still surprises me that people hate on cole for PLAYING THE HEEL like his charicter is meant to.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Flyboy78 said:


> Ack, that shall remain the only painful part of being a Danielson mark... he's a stinkin' socialist.


I know! Personally, when I'm watching a wrestler hit a suplex or jump off the top rope, it helps me to know that they share the same political ideologies as I do.

...


----------



## CHAIRSHOT!! (Jul 27, 2010)

politics=bullshit no bearing on wrestling ( well except for behind the scenes politiking)


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> Ack, that shall remain the only painful part of being a Danielson mark... he's a stinkin' socialist.


For that, Kane (Citizen X) would like to chokeslam him into a casket, Lesnar would like to give him an F-5, and Angle would like to put him in an ankle lock -- all in the name of the free market.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Flyboy78 said:


> Ack, that shall remain the only painful part of being a Danielson mark... he's a stinkin' socialist.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## CHAIRSHOT!! (Jul 27, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> What's wrong with that?


shit you dont love money you unamerican son of a bitch, wait you value human rights over corporate profits you fucking asshole, wait wait wait you want health insurance for everyone? we cant just let the poor die in the streets fuck you god damn you you humanitist fucking caring for people what an asshole


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

CAN WE GET OFF OF THIS? it doesnt belong here. let polotics die and let's talk about dragon! not his political party..x.x


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

His new theme reminds of Benoit's.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

WTF? Now this thread is gonna die. Make it sticky again!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

aw couldn't find this thread.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

DO NOT DIE


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

thread, do not die!! BRYAN AS US CHAMP AT NOC!! and screwing miz!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Who in the flaiming FUCK Unstickied this?! Re-attach and move to the raw forum!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Move this to RAW and please don't let it die!!!!

If it indeed dies, then this is my last post here, in this eoic thread...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait why did they unsticky this thread???


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> wait why did they unsticky this thread???


Tyler Black is next


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

AGH THIS IS MAKIN' ME RAGE SO HARD!


----------

